# Shea Growth And Retention Regimen 2019



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

*Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2019 *

* Theme: Breaking Through Length Barriers in 2019!*​
*




*​*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




*
* Our Own Shea Butter Unicorn Who Has Broken Through Her Length Barrier After 6 Years of Trying and Failing and Ridicule from Others:*​




From Post #2387 of THIS VERY THREAD!!!!!




Here's her story in her own words at post #1314:

_*"It’s a huge victory for me [getting past shoulder length for the first time EVER in her hair journey] because I had so many doubters when I started my hair care journey back in March 2006. Remember the pre-YouTube days? I was laughed at and ridiculed by so-called friends because my hair never got longer than my ears my whole life up till then. The longest my hair got after that was full SL. APL on me was my Bigfoot and Lochness monster. I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!"*_
*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Original Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2018 thread:*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2018.828439/


This thread is dedicated to the genius insight and observation of @ThatJerseyGirl. She is the person that brought it to the forefront that Shea butter possessed the power to consistently transform natural, afro-textured hair into gorgeous, lush fairytale-like hair locks! Because of her insight, we have been able to harness a small part of the incredible might of Queen Shea, to improve and beautify our afro-textured hair.


Of course you need to use Shea butter!
I only ask that you be kind, supportive and helpful to one another. Share how you are
using Shea butter. Let us know the good, the bad and the ugly. It is all very helpful to us!
Stop by and grace us with your presence whenever you like.
It's always a pleasure to hear from you.​

*Who wants to be a *
*Shea Made Hair Unicorn *
*in **2019?*

*Come on down! *​





*Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame* *2019*
​@[B]keranikki[/B]
February 20th, 2019 ~ Post #993 '*Outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her hair is at armpit length. This is her LONGEST LENGTH ever!
*
@Lita*
February 25th, 2019 ~ Post #1069 '*Outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her hair has begun to become thicker, fuller and wavier because of using Shea butter. She posted two photos.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Things We've Learned About Shea Butter in 2019*​
Shea butter greatly impacts the physical appearance afro-textured hair in three (3) areas:
Other worldly Thickness
Other worldly  Length
*Other worldly Darkness/Blackness (hair coloring)NEW! in 2019*


Shea butter is *biologically active*. Unlike hair grease with a petroleum or paraffin base, which is inert.

Shea butter covered hair tends to have *LESS SHRINKAGE*, especially when used in conjunction with a leave in hair conditioner. (Post #427 and #428)

Shea butter mixed with coffee infused *ceramide oil*, in conjunction with dry exfoliation can *lighten scars a*nd stretch marks. (Post # 160)

Shea butter mixed with *citronella *essential oil can help to *repel mosquitos*. (Post # 702)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*RECIPES*​
*Shea Butter and Coffee Oil for Scars:*  Post #160 by @ElevatedEnergy 
*Shea Butter and Glycerin: *Post # 514 by @water_n_oil 
*Shea Butter Mosquito Repellent: *Post #703 by @Chicoro 
*Shea Butter Melt, Freeze and Whip: *Post #227 by @ElevatedEnergy 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Shea Vitamins
*​
Vitamin F = Linoleic Acid (@PlanetCybertron )
Vitamin A =
Vitamin D = 
Vitamin E =


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

Let me start with my Shea butter story. *It began with a self- esteem destroying trim in 2012...the second one of my life related to hair, after the one I had at 14 years old. But this time, I did it to myself.*

In December 2016, is when I made the change to Shea butter. Not only had I not gained my length back from 2012, after 4 years, I could see that I was continuing to lose length every time I washed my hair and especially when I wore the style below.

Underneath this picture, in my Fotki I wrote:

_"My ponytails has gotten much thicker and denser and coarser. I was using a sulfur on my scalp, that I made myself. It made my hair super black and my strands seemed to be extra thick.* I can't wear loose ponytails if I want to gain length. I usually lose about 1/2 to 1 inch detangling them after wearing them for 1 to 2 weeks. The breakage is due to tangling on the ends.* I secure my ponytails with a nylon knee-hi. They tend to not break my hair. Rarely do I find hair on the nylons."

_
Shea butter eliminated all the problems stated in the aforementioned paragraph. In addition, the most important [to me] is that I was able to get my hair back to the length. *I think I had been in a growth and break cycle for 4 years, from October 2012 to the end of 2016.
*
Nothing was working in my old process: not SCURL, not my trusted baggie method either. In fact, my hair turned and curled onto itself while in the baggie. I had to cut 3 inches from my knotted braid.

Then...I finally noticed @ThatJerseyGirl  comments about the connection between Shea butter and uber healthy and long afro-textured hair. I raced back to all my favorite naturals that I admired with super long lengths, who had hair in the 3b to 4c range. Sure enough, they all were using or had used Shea butter in their regimens.

But I hated Shea butter. It left my hair dirty, hard, dull, coated and it repelled and cancelled the effectiveness of my hair gel. But desperate times call for desperate measures. I made it work for me. All I needed to do was use WHIPPED Shea butter!

Now, I use and adore Queen *"Mike Jones" *Shea butter and she will always be in my regimen.
Back then, I didn't want her. Now, I'm all on her.





From December 2016 until December 2018, over the last 2 years, my hair length has grown BACK to the length I had in 2011/2012:
_

_


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Dec 28, 2018)

Woohoo!! I’m in


----------



## frizzy (Dec 28, 2018)

Yea!!!  You're back for 2019!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 28, 2018)

Here I aaam, rock you like a hurricane!!

I mean I’m here to hold my Shea Spot


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 28, 2018)

Okay, I slept with my hair uncovered, just on a satin pillowcase. Ends still feel nice, I did reapply the Shea and DC on the ends before I laid down. I’m gonna go 2 separate  day without reapplying and alternating  covered hair and uncovered hair to see how long can I go before having to reapply. 

Edited to add a picture:
You probably can’t tell, but they’re disconnected I promise The picture is giant because I couldn’t upload it directly from my phone lol


----------



## blazingbeauty (Dec 28, 2018)

Saving my spot!


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh I'm back.

This year I'm working on fullness.  Will use warmed Shea butter in my henna mixes as a combo hot oil and henna mix during the winter.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 28, 2018)

Here!! I’m not changing anything. I’ll keep on trucking and make my way down to BSL (or WL!)!


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm here!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m here & I’m in..Already have my stuff ready..Looking forward to getting my length back with thicker healthier hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 28, 2018)

Here for it! Madame Shea is a Golden Goddess!!!


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 28, 2018)

Im down for the challenge. Ill be whipping up mixes to apply to my ends, nape and temples. Also use in DC'ing once a month. Wishing us all our goals and more in 2019!

Starting length is between SL and APL hair in the front where I'm starting to recover from two rounds of PP shedding


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm In!
I would like to create a shea regimen for my hair, find quality shea that my hair likes, and start whipping up batches and having fun experimenting & watching my hair grow/be moisturized.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 28, 2018)

I am going to make my way to WL in 2019.  I am going to use a shea butter mix on my ends and perhaps on my temple area.  I did not experience much retention in 2018, so I am hoping shea butter on my ends can be a difference maker.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm in. I've experienced some setbacks lately and need a proper regimen to get back on track.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 28, 2018)

Yesss I'm in. APL this year, no questions about it!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

Prisangela said:


> Im down for the challenge. Ill be whipping up mixes to apply to my ends, nape and temples. Also use in DC'ing once a month. Wishing us all our goals and more in 2019!





metro_qt said:


> I'm In!
> I would like to create a shea regimen for my hair, find quality shea that my hair likes, and start whipping up batches and having experimenting and watching my hair grow/be moisturized.





Alta Angel said:


> I am going to make my way to WL in 2019.  I am going to use a shea butter mix on my ends and perhaps on my temple area.  I did not experience much retention in 2018, so I am hoping shea butter on my ends can be a difference maker.



Ladies,
I would strongly encourage you to consider using Shea butter on your roots and scalp. I sincerely believe the optimal value of Shea butter is it's application from root to tip. 

Let's GROW!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

caribeandiva said:


> Here!! I’m not changing anything. I’ll keep on trucking and make my way down to BSL (or WL!)!



@caribeandiva 
Could you put your great progress photos over here? The ones with your back to the camera in December and your starting one. It's so inspiring!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

Calling all Shea Made Hair Unicorns from 2018! *Toot your horns and post your incredible, inspirational photos in here from 2018, please!
*
This is by no means a summons to participate in this thread! It is a request for you to post your fabulous hair accomplishments brought to you by Queen Shea.


@caribeandiva and @ElevateEnergy done turned up, checked in and showed out!

Thank you, Ladies...I mean Shea Made Hair Unicorns of 2018!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Calling all Shea Made Hair Unicorns from 2018! Toot your horns and post your inspirational photos in here, please!



Queen Shea was good to me in 2018!

 

We shall contine to press on together in 2019 as well.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 28, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva
> Could you put your great progress photos over here? The ones with your back to the camera in December and your starting one. It's so inspiring!


Before Shea Butter: No growth
 

After Shea Butter!!:


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 28, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Calling all Shea Made Hair Unicorns from 2018! Toot your horns and post your inspirational photos in here, please!


If you insist...


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

@caribeandiva and @ElevateEnergy done turned up, checked in and showed out! 

Calling all Shea Made Hair Unicorns! Calling all you Shea Made Hair Unicorns of 2018. Show yourselves! Give us the gift of your beautiful Shea Made Hair, the same photos you posted to become inducted are perfect! 

Help inspire those ladies who have given up, are about to give up, or who are trying to hold on! Show yourselves, please! 

@lalla 
@GGsKin 
@sgold04 
@ArrrBeee
@tapioca_pudding 
@Daina 
@NCHairDiva 
@guyaneseyankee 
@kupenda 
@CurlyWhoCrux 
@Sosoothing
@SunySydeofLyfe 
@sunflora
@SunkissedLife 
@Coilystep 
@keranikki 
@NappyNelle
@Alma Petra 
@flyygirlll2
@abioni 
@icsonia22 
@LivingInPeace 
@sarumoki post 
@Dominga11 post 
@Jade Feria 
@ItsMeLilLucky 
@Sarabellam 
@Saga 
@Pygmy_puff 
@VictoriousBrownFlower 




(We got at least one more Shea Made Hair Unicorn on deck in 2018. I'm just waiting for her to come back to the board and answer a question.)

Last edited: 2 minutes ago


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2018)

By the way, just because you were a Shea Made Hair Unicorn of 2018 does not exclude you from being a Shea Made Hair Unicorn in 2019. 

The slate is wiped clean on January 1st, 2019! 
Let's do it again!​


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are some pics from when I had my color retouched and straightened my hair in the fall.


For some reason I can’t upload the other pics. I retained more than I expected and I believe it’s due to me using Shea. I have not been as vigilant with my hair, but I do moisturize and seal, which has made all the difference.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm definitely in for 2019. This year, I've enjoyed making various Shea butter blends for myself, and friends and family. As far as my hair goes, after trimming off 2-3 inches of splits in June/ July, I'm looking forward to retaining more than I lose next year.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 28, 2018)

From this past year:

 

And that's 9 months growth! The few months I spent in the shea challenge changed my retention IMMENSELY. 

Pre-shea: 

 

Just getting started with shea:

 

 


Now it's a commitment!!

Now I am low po like many other with my hair texture, and I like my shea whipped with oil and melted between my fingers before I apply it to my hair. My hair literally drinks it. I kid you not, I shea my ends, the next day - what shea? Add some more. No problem!!


----------



## Artemis24 (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm in. I read half of the other thread 2 months ago and ordered 5lbs of shea butter. I whipped up a mix with shea butter, cupuacu butter, murumuru butter and some herb infused oil. I finally started moisturizing and sealing consistently. I'm BSL and I'm pretty sure I'll be full WSL by the end of 2019.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m here! Lemme go find my other pictures.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 28, 2018)

I’ve never been a fan of raw shea butter on my hair. It was too heavy for my strands, collected tons of dust, and made my hair look dull. Also prevented moisture from getting to my hair.  

After trying a whipped shea butter mix (Belle Bar Organics Marrakesh Butter) I fell in love with how a little went a long way and made my hair super soft. After trying the loc method on two strand twists, I knew I could achieve APL. My hair is no longer rough and hard after sealing w/ shea butter. I can retain length. 

Step 1


Step 2 & 3


Step 4 (I prefer whipped)


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 29, 2018)

sgold04 said:


> Here are some pics from when I had my color retouched and straightened my hair in the fall.
> View attachment 440365
> 
> For some reason I can’t upload the other pics. I retained more than I expected and I believe it’s due to me using Shea. I have not been as vigilant with my hair, but I do moisturize and seal, which has made all the difference.



Your color is boss!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry y’all, I got distracted lol. I wish Sam’s Beauty would have another sale. 

Welp, here’s my pictures: the short hair is when I started experimenting with Shea (in June almost a month after I cut my hair), but I had decided to wait until I got a bit more length. The longer picture is from earlier this month.


----------



## Saga (Dec 29, 2018)

Y'all can see my progress pics in my siggy, but I will repost it in the body of this entry at a later time.

I think if I have the same growth/retention rate I did last year then I might finally be able to achieve WSL by next December.
I have already made six batches of whipped shea so it can last me the rest of the winter months 
I plan to stay in PS's year round, with a few breaks in between just for my hair to breathe and my edges to rest.

Right now my hair is up in some loose chunky twists pulled into a lazy bun. I plan on buying some braiding hair and doing box braids within the next two weeks or so.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 29, 2018)

Mmmmm.... why not. I want one of those awards lol. 

Me and Shea Butter have been....friends with benefits. In other words. I’ve never had it as a permananet staple in my regimen, and for the majority of my hair journey It never clicked to put it in my hair. I would always just put it on my skin. 

Since I’ve started putting Shea in my hair, I have to whip it, or melt it down, whip it, and cut it with an oil. I typically use almond oil. Due to its thick texture, just trying to put Raw Shea Butter on my hair actually breaks it. No blame on Shea Butter, or my hair, I just have hair that is that fine and delicate of a texture. 

I don’t particularly see any added growth, but hands down, the fatty acids from Shea Butter do an amazing job of getting my high porosity hair, to hold more moisture. Magic starts to happen if I combine it with a WO wash routine for some days. 

I’ve also been wanting to try MuruMuru Butter. Kind of like Shea Butter’s cousin. We will see. 

Concerning my regimen, if anything, I’m wanting to try an extended WO washing routine. Just to see what happens.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m in for 2019.  Hope to break some new barriers.  Like reaching a longer length with fuller ends.  Whipped up another batch of Shea deep conditioner.  I applied and used a heating cap, left on for a half hour.  Rinsed and applied my diy instant conditioner.  I’m now retwisting my hair, using my fenugreek detangling spray and sealing with my diy oil.  Hair is feeling really nice so far.


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2018)

Silverstreaks said:


> I’m in for 2019.  Hope to break some new barriers.  *Like reaching a longer length with fuller ends.*  Whipped up another batch of Shea deep conditioner.  I applied and used a heating cap, left on for a half hour.  Rinsed and applied my diy instant conditioner.  I’m now retwisting my hair, using my fenugreek detangling spray and sealing with my diy oil.  Hair is feeling really nice so far.


_Saaaaaame_


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 30, 2018)

Saga said:


> _Saaaaaame_


You know it like a poet!


----------



## Daina (Dec 30, 2018)

@Chicoro definitely on the Shea train for 2019 thanks for the tag sis and for agreeing to host again!

I have to take a look back and grab some pics over the last year to 18 months. I know that I was MBL in late Oct. of 2016. I was lurking the HL thread @ElevatedEnergy started and wasn't going to join as I didn't think I would make WL let alone HL in that challenge. She encouraged me and in the fall of 2017 I found shea butter. Didn't know how to make it work for me and like many others wrote it off because I thought it dried out my hair. Then along came the Shea Butter challenge thread and I started reading and learning and mixing my own! I figured out how to use it for my hair and have never looked back. I now make jars for family and friends. I'm a Shea Suga fo life!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2018)

Daina said:


> @Chicoro definitely on the Shea train for 2019 thanks for the tag sis and for agreeing to host again!
> 
> I have to take a look back and grab some pics over the last year to 18 months. I know that I was MBL in late Oct. of 2016. I was lurking the HL thread @ElevatedEnergy started and wasn't going to join as I didn't think I would make WL let alone HL in that challenge. She encouraged me and in the fall of 2017 I found shea butter. Didn't know how to make it work for me and like many others wrote it off because I thought it dried out my hair. Then along came the Shea Butter challenge thread and I started reading and learning and mixing my own! I figured out how to use it for my hair and have never looked back. I now make jars for family and friends. *I'm a Shea Suga fo life!!!!*



@Daina said:

*"I'm a Shea Suga fo life!!!!"





*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2018)

Adding another Shea product to my 2019 arsenal. It's an Herbal Shea Scalp Cream. I already use Shea from roots to the ends, but I've never rubbed it on my scalp. I'll mainly use it on the days leading up to wash day or as an overnight scalp prepoo treatment, just to see how my scalp responds. I have my hair in a low bun with a side part, so I put a tiny amount on the part last night....that area feels good this morning. 

I went to my lil Herb Apothecary closet & found some coconut oil that I had been steeping in herbs since May. I don't know everything in it, but just by looking at it....I can see some sage leaves, lavender flowers, fenugreek seeds, rosemary, mustard seeds, Horsetail & Nettle. In the  smaller bottle, I had been steeping some Ricebran & Meadowfoam Seed oil in some Ayurvedic Powders & some other herbs. Again....don't remember all of them....but I see some Rosehips & bamboo leaves. (I really need to do better bout writing this kind of stuff down. I just be throwing herbs in oil lke a herbal gumbo. LOL) Essential Oils used: Rosemary & Geranium. 

 

For my Regular whipped Shea butter, I use a half oil/half shea ratio & whip for 8-10 minutes.
For this scalp treatment, I went lighter on the Shea & heavier on the oils. I used 2 parts oil, 1 part shea...& set my standing mixer to cream instead of the whip mode. Let it run for around 2 minutes. My goal was a very light yet creamy result. I think I achieved it.

 

It melts as soon as I touch it....was a struggle to take this pic.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy ,

Le yum! How often will you be applying the cream to your scalp per week?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2018)

Daina said:


> @Chicoro definitely on the Shea train for 2019 thanks for the tag sis and for agreeing to host again!
> 
> I have to take a look back and grab some pics over the last year to 18 months. I know that I was MBL in late Oct. of 2016. I was lurking the HL thread @ElevatedEnergy started and wasn't going to join as I didn't think I would make WL let alone HL in that challenge. She encouraged me and in the fall of 2017 I found shea butter. Didn't know how to make it work for me and like many others wrote it off because I thought it dried out my hair. Then along came the Shea Butter challenge thread and I started reading and learning and mixing my own! I figured out how to use it for my hair and have never looked back. I now make jars for family and friends. I'm a Shea Suga fo life!!!!



@Daina I call bootie length for you next!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2018)

Silverstreaks said:


> I’m in for 2019.  *Hope to break some new barriers.  Like reaching a longer length with fuller ends. * Whipped up another batch of Shea deep conditioner.  I applied and used a heating cap, left on for a half hour.  Rinsed and applied my diy instant conditioner.  I’m now retwisting my hair, using my fenugreek detangling spray and sealing with my diy oil.  Hair is feeling really nice so far.





Saga said:


> _Saaaaaame_



Add this to the Shea prayer warriors for me too. Amen, Amen & Amen again.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Le yum! How often will you be applying the cream to your scalp per week?



I'm thinking I'll just start with once a week to see how my scalp responds. I usually stretch my washes anywhere from 3 weeks (roller sets) or 4 weeks plus (straight hair). So since I'm not washing that often, I don't want to over apply it or feel forced to wash before my normal wash routine should I happen to get build up. Don't want to rock the boat too much. LOL....just give it a little Shea nudge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello Sistern of all things SheaNuts!

I'm still in!

Dipped out  to work on reducing my Stash of Purchased Butters.  But I am still here.

Haven't whipped in a while because I've been using purchased Butters, but I'm glad to be back in 2019.

Looking forward to a Sheaful New Year!

Many Thanks to @Chicoro and @ThatJerseyGirl for the Inspiration.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 30, 2018)

Well, 2019 marks  the start of year # 3 of my Shea butter hair journey. I've been on the Shea train for two (2) years now. 

Waist length for me was around 17 to 19 inches. I've never been at 25 and 26 inches before in my life, which is where I am today in my crown area.

I'm anticipating 2019 to be the year where my hair feets  go to greater distances and drop to greater lengths, too.  The possibility exists that I'll grow about 6 inches of hair in 2019. Even if I only retain 3 inches, I'll still be at lengths I've never seen before. 

Here's to breaking length barriers: Load up on the Shea butter and fill up the glasses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

@Chicoro
........


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2018)

@Chicoro You find the best gifs/memes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2018)

Today is my wash day and I probably won’t be able to wash until way later, if at all today. I think the maximum I can hold out on applying my Shea goodness is 3 days. I wore a upart wig yesterday, but no covering under it. I need to sew something on it.


----------



## Sarabellam (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m in for the next year!

I’m planning to use shea butter consistently for the next year and beyond.

I’m still traveling with family but once I settle in for 2019 I’ll post my starting pics.

I have been encorporating GHE with a warm winter hat at night after being inspired by @Chicoro. It makes me feel so comfy at night. My husband likes a much cooler bedroom than I do so we meet somewhere in the middle. Have a soothing  warm scalp quickly reach “self care” status. I simply spray a bit of water mixed with eo. Shea butter makes it so that I don’t feel the need to reapply anything at night.


----------



## syrk (Dec 30, 2018)

Hoping to become a shea made unicorn in 2019. Thank you @SunkissedLife for pointing me towards the 2018 thread a few weeks ago.

I swapped the castor oil that I was using to seal my twists with almond oil and shea butter and I am loving it.

I wore mostly twist outs for the last year and was struggling with single strand knots. Because of how sticky castor oil is, I think it was making my hair tangle up on itself more. It would be a mess by the end of the week.  The swap to shea butter is looking promising.  It helps my ends to clump more and stay together and I also realized that I'm better off not separating the twists as much so it stays clumped which means less chance of tangling and knotting.

The plan is to also protective style more in 2019.  With that combined with shea, I have no doubt that I'll be able to retain a few inches of healthy length 

For my first batch, I just grabbed a jar of Now brand shea butter from Vitamin Shoppe because I was anxious to get started. It was grainy, but I whipped it with some almond oil and it's doing the job.  Haven't gotten through that batch yet, but I couldn't help myself and ordered some better quality stuff from 3CayG. So excited, probably going to keep it simple and whip it up with some sweet almond oil and jojoba.

Thanks @Chicoro for this thread!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 30, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> I've never been at 25 and 26 inches before in my life, which is where I am today in my crown area.


Congrats!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m in for 2019! 

I’ve been using Shea Butter all year. I prefer it whipped. I use it all over my hair but really concentrate more on the ends since I get ssk’s. I’ve been making Shea Butter blends for friends and coworkers and they really it. I wear my hair in twists a majority of the time and will continue to do so in the new year. Hopefully I will make HL next year. Just a few pics from this year.


----------



## MarieB (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm in. I was a lax wannabe in 2018, but I had a lot of other things going on. I am down for growth and retention in 2019: Health and length, and all your pictures are giving me life and inspiration! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

I wore My upart wig w/FrankenCap sewed in nd surprisingly my ends still feel nice. I thought my limit was 3 days, but I didn’t have anything covering my head when I wore the upart. I still feel some of Shea on my ends, although not as much as before. I think this is day four or five.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 

I think you can make hip length this year. Especially, if you have figured out your regimen where you are not getting any breakage. Hip length for you looks like about 3 to 4 inches. Thus, you have a good chance to get some hairs there. As I always say, if one hair can get there, so can the rest!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wore My upart wig w/FrankenCap sewed in nd surprisingly my ends still feel nice. I thought my limit was 3 days, but I didn’t have anything covering my head when I wore the upart. I still feel some of Shea on my ends, although not as much as before. I think this is day four or five.



Wow, five (5) days of moisturized hair with Shea?!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> I’m in for the next year!
> 
> I’m planning to use shea butter consistently for the next year and beyond.
> 
> ...



@Sarabellam 
I like waking up with a warm, slightly moist head, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

syrk said:


> Hoping to become a shea made unicorn in 2019. Thank you @SunkissedLife for pointing me towards the 2018 thread a few weeks ago.
> 
> I swapped the castor oil that I was using to seal my twists with almond oil and shea butter and I am loving it.
> 
> ...



@syrk 
Good luck with your hair and Shea butter in 2019!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

The Shea Growth and Retention Thread of 2018 was inching up near 6,000 posts. That's almost *500 *posts per month!

This time around it's the *length barriers* that we break that will be astounding! Are you ready?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

*Break through, Shea Made Hair Unicorns, break through! 
*




Break through those old hair length barriers. Tweak your hair process with thought, change your hair for life!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

Her picture site:

https://members.fotki.com/Herlucidsky/about/


Yes, fairytales do come true...I would now like to present, one of the original Shea Made Hair Unicorns...

drumroll please......

herlucidsky!!!!



I got her permission to use this photo today. She is at 40+ inches, of afro-textured hair and it's Shea Made! This is her latest photo, posted December 31st,  2018.

She's one of my old Fotki buddies.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm back.

Here's my induction pics from March this yr. My length and ends were Shea'd up.  
I'd used Shea butter throughout my transition but this year was the first year of consistent use on my natural hair. I mainly style my hair in wash n go, that I will then leave loose or style up somehow. I mainly use my own Shea butter mixes on my wet ends and length, not always travelling right up on my roots (I did for the style in the pics above). I will be more consistent in this area this yr. When I smooth it in, I feel like I am adding a layer of nutritional protection.

It had been 4 years since I straightened my hair so in June, I gave it a go. I discovered so many splits- even though I was always dusting in my natural state. After I took pics, I trimmed off 2-3 inches, taking me back to APL but ridding me of the shreds and making my hemline even. I decided that I'm going to dust and trim my hair when it is straight and only snip knots if I feel them.
I straightened again the other day. Starting length pic (left) is after dusting.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

@GGsKin ,

Thank you for the induction and starting photos! Your hair looks so dark, thick and full in the December 30th, 2018 photo! It looks lush! You are going to be past bra-strap in 2019!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @GGsKin ,
> 
> Thank you for the induction and starting photos! Your hair looks so dark, thick and full in the December 30th, 2018 photo! It looks lush!* You are going to be past bra-strap in 2019!*



Thank you @Chicoro. I believe you. I'm glad it looks lush because my hair is so fine when it's straight, it feels like nothing. The pic from June was taken in the day without flash and the one in December is at night with flash so it's not a fair comparison (I just placed them together for ease)


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Thank you @Chicoro. I believe you. I'm glad it looks lush because *my hair is so fine when it's straight,* it feels like nothing. The pic from June was taken in the day without flash and the one in December is at night with flash so it's not a fair comparison (I just placed them together for ease)



My hair is super thin looking when I get mine bone straight as well. I always prefer some texture even on my heat styled hair.

@GGsKin 

Girl, I've seen enough folks twisted around, holding one strand of hair, claiming a certain length, [myself included]. So, flash or no flash, day or night, that hair 'be looking good', that you got!

I can't to wait to see your thick full ends at or beyond bra-strap in 2019. Get ready because it's coming!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Wow, five (5) days of moisturized hair with Shea?!


Deep conditioner AND Shea, but I can’t remember if it’s 4 or 5 days I think it’s only 4. I can tell  that my ends aren’t _totally_ crispy, but they do need some love. I haven’t tried the DC and Shea all over my hair, just on my ends (since my hair is cornrowed)This was only supposed to be an experiment lol

Edited to add, I did DC and Shea 2x within this time period lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, fairytales do come true...I would now like to present, one of the original Shea Made Hair Unicorns...
> 
> drumroll please......
> 
> ...



 Someone started a thread about her a few years ago & I've been following her journey ever since. Her hair is so beautiful....not only that....she is so sweet. She takes the time to answer any and all questions regarding her hair. Such a kind lady.  She's my Shea sister in my head  And I'm claiming that length in this picture for myself in a few years! And by few, I mean less than 5.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ll be lurking.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Here's my induction pics from March this yr. My length and ends were Shea'd up. View attachment 440513 View attachment 440515
> I'd used Shea butter throughout my transition but this year was the first year of consistent use on my natural hair. When I smooth it in, I feel like I am adding a layer of nutritional protection.
> ...





GGsKin said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Here's my induction pics from March this yr. My length and ends were Shea'd up. View attachment 440513 View attachment 440515
> I'd used Shea butter throughout my transition but this year was the first year of consistent use on my natural hair. When I smooth it in, I feel like I am adding a layer of nutritional protection.
> ...




Is it me, or does your hair appear darker?

It's so pretty!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Is it me, or does your hair appear darker?
> 
> It's so pretty!



Thank you @ElevatedEnergy. So glad to see you back. I think it's just the night/ day, flash/ no flash that makes the difference. My hair still has henna and is not as dark in sunlight.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

KinksAndInk said:


> I’ll be lurking.











Glad to have you here with us!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Someone started a thread about her a few years ago & I've been following her journey ever since. Her hair is so beautiful....not only that....she is so sweet. She takes the time to answer any and all questions regarding her hair. Such a kind lady.  She's my Shea sister in my head  And I'm claiming that length in this picture for myself in a few years! And by few, I mean less than 5.



You might get there sooner than in five (5) years.

I think she is at year 8. I believe she was around waist length in 2011. So, what you have committed to is very feasible and possible. In fact, you are past waist length and five years might be MORE time than you need to get to her current length.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 31, 2018)

YES!!  So happy to see there's a 2019 thread!  I'm in!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Thank you @ElevatedEnergy. So glad to see you back. I think it's just the night/ day, flash/ no flash that makes the difference. My hair still has henna and is not as dark in sunlight.



Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> You might get there sooner than in five (5) years.
> 
> I think she is at year 8. I believe she was around waist length in 2011. *So, what you have committed to is very feasible and possible. In fact, you are past waist length and five years might be MORE time than you need to get to her current length*.




I claim that!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 31, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dipped out to work on reducing my Stash of Purchased Butters. But I am still here.
> 
> Haven't whipped in a while because I've been using purchased Butters, but I'm glad to be back in 2019.



I was wondering where you went.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, fairytales do come true...I would now like to present, one of the original Shea Made Hair Unicorns...
> 
> drumroll please......
> 
> ...


 I’ve never seen Afro textured hair this long before! Holy smokes! What’s her regimen?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 31, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Someone started a thread about her a few years ago & I've been following her journey ever since. Her hair is so beautiful....not only that....she is so sweet. She takes the time to answer any and all questions regarding her hair. Such a kind lady.  She's my Shea sister in my head  And I'm claiming that length in this picture for myself in a few years! And by few, I mean less than 5.


Lank?


----------



## keranikki (Dec 31, 2018)

Saving my spot for when I get to a computer. I will post pics and all.

Thank you @Chicoro for the tag! Nice to see some familiar faces also @ElevatedEnergy @caribeandiva @IDareT'sHair and others (I forgot their handles as I was typing, charge it to my mind, and not my heart)

I hope everyone had a grateful 2018 and is looking forward to the new year.

Edit:  Hopefully these pictures will appear in order.

1) First picture is from 10 Dec 2017.  By this time I was experimenting with a few Shea butter mixes.  My hair loves a creamier concoction (more oil).  I whip Shea and a homemade ayurvedic oil.
 
2) These next two pictures are from today. The first is my hair blow-dried and the second is flat-ironed.  My hair is on the fine side, so the flat-ironed pic is not my favorite, but it shows my true length.  I would have more progress if I wasn't so scissor happy.  My goal this year is to leave the scissors alone.  I will not even think about trimming until June of 2019.  I am not changing anything in my regimen.  Keeping it simple works for me.  Shea is life!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Saving my spot for when I get to a computer. I will post pics and all.
> 
> Thank you @Chicoro for the tag! Nice to see some familiar faces also @ElevatedEnergy @caribeandiva @IDareT'sHair and others (I forgot their handles as I was typing, charge it to my mind, and not my heart)
> 
> I hope everyone had a grateful 2018 and is looking forward to the new year.



You were inducted into the 2018 Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. Did you know that?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

caribeandiva said:


> Lank?



https://members.fotki.com/Herlucidsky/about/

She's at Fotki.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

caribeandiva said:


> I’ve never seen Afro textured hair this long before! Holy smokes! What’s her regimen?



https://members.fotki.com/Herlucidsky/about/


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

.I think what I’ll do is see how well trimming my hair every 4 months does.  I did trims every 3 months this past year, with the final one being today.  I removed no more than a half inch where needed and dusted off as many knots as possible.  I hope that I will be able to see much better results than this past year.  Maybe changing the way I wear my hair might help.  But, I know I need to do something different.  As soon as I figure out how to upload pictures and not get error messages I will post them.  Going to use a different camera instead of my phone.  Battery charging now .  Hopefully they’ll be up before the New Year.


----------



## Sarabellam (Dec 31, 2018)

I have four precious hair strands that have reached a new hair length, the tip top of my hip bone. That’s not enough for me to claim that length but it’s affirmation that at the very least  the bulk of my hair in my bottom layer can reach this length. 

I’ve been natural for over 10 years with two major setbacks. Even with the current damage that I’m growing out, Shea butter has supported my hair in reaching new lengths! Praise God!!

I’m going to claim my new hair goal now: One day my hair will be thigh length.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> I have four precious hair strands that have reached a new hair length, the tip top of my hip bone. That’s not enough for me to claim that length but it’s affirmation that at the very least  the bulk of my hair in my bottom layer can reach this length.
> 
> I’ve been natural for over 10 years with two major setbacks. Even with the current damage that I’m growing out, Shea butter has supported my hair in reaching new lengths! Praise God!!
> 
> I’m going to claim my new hair goal now: One day my hair will be thigh length.



You better claim those 4 hairs. They are showing you what's to come. You got to get to hip length before you get to thigh length, right?


----------



## sunflora (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, fairytales do come true...I would now like to present, one of the original Shea Made Hair Unicorns...
> 
> drumroll please......
> 
> ...



I've been stalking her page, waiting for an update. Holy cow she did not disappoint!!!! She is my hair inspo anytime I get discouraged.


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Ladies,
> I would strongly encourage you to consider using Shea butter on your roots and scalp. I sincerely believe the optimal value of Shea butter is it's application from root to tip.
> 
> Let's GROW!!!!



Yes ma'am will do


----------



## Sarabellam (Dec 31, 2018)

@Chicoro  True!

I have to protect my hair from myself. If I call myself HL I’ll want to see the proof. I’ll be yanking on those 4 poor strands every chance I get until ‘poof’ back to Whip length I go.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 31, 2018)

caribeandiva said:


> I’ve never seen Afro textured hair this long before! Holy smokes! What’s her regimen?



Check her fotki for her regimen. I mentioned in the 2018 thread that I adopted a few tips and tricks from her regi and they've been saving me from my plague of ssks. Keeping hair stretched with braids and essentially wearing hair in a braidout is what has made a big difference for me. Also, I'm a pretty big fan of oil rinsing now, too.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 31, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Your color is boss!!!!


Thank you! My colorist is an artist (her IG name is in the picture I posted). Olaplex and Shea has kept my hair healthy and thriving despite the bleach and my neglect.


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 31, 2018)

Wait, why is this thread already four pages long? Let me go back and re-read!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

Just took my bun down to show my hair & scalp some Shea Love! So here is my hair & starting length as of today Dec 31, 2018.

Fresh out the bun. 

 

Stretched

 

I've trimmed alot this year to get rid of thin ends caused by postpartum shedding but overall I am happy with the state of my ends now. Ready to get this Shea Party started!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

Dang those pics are blurry. Sorry....using my son's phone....which seems the only way I can upload pics here.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

caribeandiva said:


> Lank?



https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-favorite-fotki-album-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/

Hope that works!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Saving my spot for when I get to a computer. I will post pics and all.
> 
> Thank you @Chicoro for the tag! Nice to see some familiar faces also @ElevatedEnergy @caribeandiva @IDareT'sHair and others (I forgot their handles as I was typing, charge it to my mind, and not my heart)
> 
> I hope everyone had a grateful 2018 and is looking forward to the new year.




Hey Sis! Glad you are well!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> @Chicoro  True!
> 
> I have to protect my hair from myself. If I call myself HL I’ll want to see the proof. I’ll be yanking on those 4 poor strands every chance I get until ‘poof’ back to Whip length I go.



Leave them babies alone. They deserved to be nurtured not tortured.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-favorite-fotki-album-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/
> 
> Hope that works!



Once again @ThatJerseyGirl was echoing in that thread about the Shea butter connection to super long hair. I knew herlucidsky but hadn't really seen the above thread. Funny how it can take forever and a day to connect things.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

sarumoki said:


> Wait, why is this thread already four pages long? Let me go back and re-read!



Last year by this time, the 2018 Shea thread was already 1,000 posts long! We all about that quality,  this time around. It's time to grow some quality hair that breaks old standing length barriers with Shea butter!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 31, 2018)

Just ordered my Shea butter!!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 31, 2018)

Just made my first batch for the new year! Since finding the 2018 thread I've fallen completely in love with Queen Shea. She's turned my hair and skin around completely. I use her in four different mixes: hair, skin, cuticles, and a roller set mix.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> @Chicoro  True!
> 
> I have to protect my hair from myself. If I call myself HL I’ll want to see the proof. I’ll be yanking on those 4 poor strands every chance I get until ‘poof’ back to Whip length I go.



By the way, from the first few hairs, to having a significant amount of the bulk of your hair at that newer lengths, takes about 2 years. So, by December  2020 you should have a significant amount of your at hip length, barring no major setbacks or significant cuts.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

My new starting point in the Shea Butter 2019 challenge.  Hope to get waaay past this length by the end of next year.  A few years ago I managed to get a few (and I mean a few) wispy ends to waist length.  I know that trimming cuts into the terminal length to some degree, but when I feel that I could get away with not trimming as much where I know breakage won't be an issue, I will attempt to trim no more than maybe twice a year and remove as little as possible.  I would eventually like to be able to dust only once a year or less.  We will see what happens this coming year.  My plan is to drop the number of trims to 3 times this year, as opposed to 4 times.

I want to wish everyone a very Happy New Year and much success in all your endeavors!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

I couldn’t find my beer shampoo (that has Shea in it), so I used my APB and my beer conditioner.. now I’m just waiting to (sings) step into the Shea siiiide, step into the Shea Shea side! I noticed my hair is starting to turn black instead of the dusty brown it’s been.


----------



## Sarabellam (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> By the way, from the first few hairs, to having a significant amount of the bulk of your hair at that newer lengths, takes about 2 years. So, by December  2020 you should have a significant amount of your at hip length, barring no major setbacks or significant cuts.



Wow I didn’t know that! Thanks @Chicoro you always have the best gems of knowledge!


----------



## ArrrBeee (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm here. My goals are to continue growing my hair and keep it healthy. I've worn it in box braids or feed in braids for the last 6 months. Not sure what's next. Here's my starting pic loaded with conditioner.


----------



## syrk (Dec 31, 2018)

syrk said:


> Hoping to become a shea made unicorn in 2019. Thank you @SunkissedLife for pointing me towards the 2018 thread a few weeks ago.
> 
> I swapped the castor oil that I was using to seal my twists with almond oil and shea butter and I am loving it.
> 
> ...



Didn't post my starting pics. Really want to grow out those top layers that are so much shorter than the bottom. I measured my hair yesterday and it's ~9 inches at it shortest to ~13.5 at the longest, all over the place due to chopping off heat damage which was was the worst in the front. Excited for 2019!


----------



## keranikki (Dec 31, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> You were inducted into the 2018 Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. Did you know that?


 I did not!  I fell off the face of the earth for a while, lol.  I will go review the 2018 thread.  

I'm a unicorn!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I did not!  I fell off the face of the earth for a while, lol.  I will go review the 2018 thread.
> 
> I'm a unicorn!!!


Well I’m glad you climbed back on  Gotta watch your steps, life will trip you up every time


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I did not!  I fell off the face of the earth for a while, lol.  I will go review the 2018 thread.
> 
> I'm a unicorn!!!


Now shake that glorious Shea made mane


----------



## keranikki (Jan 1, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well I’m glad you climbed back on  Gotta watch your steps, life will trip you up every time



True Story!  Definitely have to watch my step, lol.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm in for 2019. I've hit a length plateau. This picture attached is my hair now. It is blown out and not all of my hair is pushed forward but the hair that is shows where my hair lays blown out. It is difficult to measure my hair and it is so humid I can't get my hair completely straight. I measured my blown out hair and it is 19 or 20 inches but everytime I measure it the length varies. My end goal is for my blown out hair to rest underneath my boobs without having to pull a strand for a check.

The 2nd picture attached is my hair in my #1 protective style for 2019, two strand twists. I'm working on getting better at them but the picture is my first attempt. I will have them in for 6 weeks, have a one or two week break and will have my hair in a bun and do a whole bunch of hair loving, then teo strand twists again. I am in university and graduate in April so I want a style where I won't neglect my hair and can focus on both uni and haircare.

So my regime is blowdrying using revair then two strand twists.

I want to keep them in for 6 weeks then wash, condition, henna or aphogee 2 step protein treatment (alternate every 6 weeks).

After I wash and condition my hair I apply shea butter. It is whipped. And I only apply it once after wash day because I have fine hair that is easily weighed down. I only want to "reactivate" it nightly by saran wrapping my hair.

This is my regime to reach my goal which will hopefully be waist length on me.

More pics. Excuse the chocolate stain on my white shirt. Im so clumsy





I stretched the length in front of me to try to be more specific




My boyfriend then helped me measure it. If you can see, it says around 19 inches. This length has been varying which is why I give up on giving accurate measurement




Then we measured the inches to my hips, which is one of my goals, which is about 7.5 inches.

My shampoo and conditioner has been Apghogee Damaged Hair Shampoo and Balancing Moisture Conditioner.

My deep conditioner is Obia Naturals Babassu Deep Conditioner

I keep my hair stretched via blowdry and/or two strand twists. I try to keep stretched all the time because of major ssk. I am working on end care and hope that lessens tangling.

I detangle in the shower using Conair shower head detangling brush and a wet brush during wash day.

During wash day I also S & D before applying DC (if it is DC time. I DC as a prepoo) or prepoo (coconut oil)


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 1, 2019)

Personal Challenge Rules:
At least one of my leave ins (LCO) must contain a substantial amount of shea butter/I must seal with Shea Butter Mix :
Current Staples:
Leave In: SM Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner (Shea: second ingredient)
Cream: Creme of Nature Pure Honey Cream/Lottabody Curl & Style (Shea: second ingredient)
Oil (1 of 3): MyBelovedChild’s Whipped Butter
                  Curl Fashion Nourishing Butter Whip
                  Kindred Butters Black Vanilla Butter

ETA:
Per @Chicoro ‘s suggestion:
I will switch out the grease when I order a full size batch of whipped shea butter (so in a few weeks). Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> Personal Challenge Rules:
> At least one of my leave ins (LCO) must contain a substantial amount of shea butter:
> Current Staples:
> Leave In: SM Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner (Shea: second ingredient)
> ...


*
Danger! Danger! *

Shea butter and mineral oil/paraffin/petroleum DO NOT MIX! It will leave a gray cast on your hair. You may be one of the lucky one's who doesn't have this issue. Unfortunately, you may have to choose between Shea butter and you Blue Magic. But let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

I bought a length T-Shirt and paid for it and shipping and handling. When I received it, my hair was already beyond the marked lengths.  Silly Me. 

So, I came across this by accident, then I thought of the aforementioned story above. But  anyway,
I can make one of these. I can get me a cheap man...t-shirt... with some stretch and pull that thing over my booty. 

So for all you breaking your old hair length barriers, this might be of some interest to you. Because for some of Shea Made Hair Unicorns, and those who have yet to decide, there may not be a t-shirt in existence to measure all the length you currently have and plan to have or aspire to have. You may need to just make it yourself!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I did not!  I fell off the face of the earth for a while, lol.  I will go review the 2018 thread.
> 
> I'm a unicorn!!!



Yes, you are.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 1, 2019)

I think I've made a discovery...or maybe someone else discovered this and I'm just becoming hip to the knowledge. A few nights ago, I blew out my hair with the revair on the highest heat and tension setting using only chi silk serum. Then I did a light press with my babyliss prima 3000 flat iron on 340 degrees. My hair wasn't dried out but it wasn't moisturized either. I decided to experiment with Shea butter on super stretched hair, so I put an ok amount on it and did 2 french braids. After a day, I noticed that the braids felt smooth instead of dry so I took the experiment a step further and went crazy with the Shea butter. I melted it down and drenched it on my hair in small sections. Then I put my hair back into 2 french braids. I took them out last night and wore my hair in a ponytail out into the cold winter air thinking that would be the final straw that made my hair feel dry. NOPE! Hair is greasy as all get out but it feels amazing! I can't even tell that I haven't used a moisturizer. My hair is soft and moisturized as if I sealed in the moisture of s curl minus the automatic reversion that would've happened. Bonus points go out to Shea butter because I can manipulate my hair without breakage. As I was taking my hair down last night and putting it into 4 pinned down twist before bed, a shed hair just slipped right on out without trying to take any friends with it. 

Now on the flip side, the bottom half of my hair is growing out from an undercut. I used a non glycerin based moisturizer on it and sealed it in with Shea butter and the hair back there feels rough to the touch. I couldn't fully stretch that part of my hair due to the length.

So from my experiment, it seems that there is some kind of positive correlation between the excessive use of Shea butter on super stretched hair and moisture retention on stretched hair that doesn't lead to reversion.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

View attachment 440587[/QUOTE]


icsonia22 said:


> I think I've made a discovery...or maybe someone else discovered this and I'm just becoming hip to the knowledge. A few nights ago, I blew out my hair with the revair on the highest heat and tension setting using only chi silk serum. Then I did a light press with my babyliss prima 3000 flat iron on 340 degrees. My hair wasn't dried out but it wasn't moisturized either. I decided to experiment with Shea butter on super stretched hair, so I put an ok amount on it and did 2 french braids. After a day, I noticed that the braids felt smooth instead of dry so I took the experiment a step further and went crazy with the Shea butter. I melted it down and drenched it on my hair in small sections. Then I put my hair back into 2 french braids. I took them out last night and wore my hair in a ponytail out into the cold winter air thinking that would be the final straw that made my hair feel dry. NOPE! Hair is greasy as all get out but it feels amazing! I can't even tell that I haven't used a moisturizer. My hair is soft and moisturized as if I sealed in the moisture of s curl minus the automatic reversion that would've happened. Bonus points go out to Shea butter because I can manipulate my hair without breakage. As I was taking my hair down last night and putting it into 4 pinned down twist before bed, a shed hair just slipped right on out without trying to take any friends with it.
> 
> Now on the flip side, the bottom half of my hair is growing out from an undercut. I used a non glycerin based moisturizer on it and sealed it in with Shea butter and the hair back there feels rough to the touch. I couldn't fully stretch that part of my hair due to the length.
> 
> So from my experiment, it seems that there is some kind of positive correlation between the excessive use of Shea butter on super stretched hair and moisture retention on stretched hair that doesn't lead to reversion.



@icsonia22 said:

_*"So from my experiment, it seems that there is some kind of positive correlation between the excessive use of Shea butter on super stretched hair and moisture retention on stretched hair that doesn't lead to reversion."*
_
Yes, that would be correct!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> I'm here. My goals are to continue growing my hair and keep it healthy. I've worn it in box braids or feed in braids for the last 6 months. Not sure what's next. Here's my starting pic loaded with conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 440587



Looking like a _real_ Shea Gangster! We know you are sweet, though.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

No words needed...


----------



## curly caress (Jan 1, 2019)

I would love some suggestions on how a fine/thin hair natural would incorporate shea butter in her regimen. Examples include: which pre-mixed shea butter to purchase and what order to use it. I currently don't have time for mixing anything but I do  have some ayurvedic herbs that I want to use up. I do have regular shea butter, shea butter conditioners from Silk Dreams and if I need to purchase some pre-mixed shea butter I would like to know where I can purchase. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 1, 2019)

I would like to  join!  I read some of last years posts and am excited by all the success stories. I feel like my hair has been stuck around APL/BSL for the past several years so I'm hoping incorporating Shea Butter will help. I would love to grow the front, side and crown this year.  Currently my plan is to use Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt to seal my twists and reapply to my ends a couple times a week. 

   
These are my starting pics for the year.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 1, 2019)

Lurking in this challenge
Beautiful hair and skin ladies!!! 
I"m considering buying another pail of 3 CAYG shea butter; My teen niece has been recruited over to the shea side.
ETA: Who's whipping up shea butter with shea oil?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2019)

It gets really hot in my apartment with the radiator heat, and I slept with my hair uncovered, so it was a bit dry.

Here comes:

And


To the rescue!
 My ends feel super luscious after working them both in. I’m currently testing it on my loose patch of hair. Every thing is wrapped up in a scarf to marinate. I think this is a far more cost efficient way to use the deep conditioner. I was also thinking about buying this 



To help with the moisture and protein balance.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 1, 2019)

I was following the 2018 thread for a good while then I stepped away from the forum and it was 20+ pages long. I never got back into it because I couldn't catch up. I see this one will have a lot of activity as well. I'll do better this time about staying on top of it though. I need more discipline and better regimens when it comes to my hair.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

February 28,2018 Had a accident,in hospital for 2months..Hair cut into very short pixie bob style..The back was cut 2inches & the front was cut to my chin..This is my hair length today
January 1,2019

Right front side hair length



Back of my hair everything tuck under

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

Back Left side January 1,2019

Front left side length January 1,2019

Back hair length January 1,2019



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 1, 2019)

That's some progress already @Lita Great stuff!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> That's some progress already @Lita Great stuff!



@GGsKin Hi! Thank you..In late April of 2018,I started using
Natures Ego”Rice & Emu hair butter on my length and Hibiscus Tonic spritz on my scalp..After I would wash my hair,I would apply the Fenugreek hair food throughout my entire scalp/on my length as well..Put my hair in twist & pin it up/protective style..I also had my hair mini trimmed 3xs during that time..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

Front view

•Brina Organics-
Sea Moss Hair Food Sprtiz

•J.Monique-
Ginger Hair Leave in on length to seal in moisture..2nd ingredient is Shea Butter

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I bought a length T-Shirt and paid for it and shipping and handling. When I received it, my hair was already beyond the marked lengths.  Silly Me.
> 
> So, I came across this by accident, then I thought of the aforementioned story above. But  anyway,
> I can make one of these. I can get me a cheap man...t-shirt... with some stretch and pull that thing over my booty.
> ...


I actually made one out of a tank top almost 10 years ago and never thought to use it for my length checks photos.  Might be a winter thing because it’s sleeveless.  Since I made one I should start using it more often.


----------



## syrk (Jan 1, 2019)

Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

victory777 said:


> Lurking in this challenge
> Beautiful hair and skin ladies!!!
> I"m considering buying another pail of 3 CAYG shea butter; My teen niece has been recruited over to the shea side.
> ETA: Who's whipping up shea butter with shea oil?



Sucks teeth...like she had a choice. Don't you know. You can't resist the Shea. Girl, please!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 1, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?


Happy New Year!

I like to blend mine with castor oil and coconut oil to make it softer and easier to spread.  Since coconut oil is solid below room temperature and Shea Butter is solid at above room temperature, I figured that would be a good blend to maintain a solid/soft balance, with the castor oil added to help with the moisture retention properties.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Once again @ThatJerseyGirl was echoing in that thread about the Shea butter connection to super long hair. I knew herlucidsky but hadn't really seen the above thread. Funny how it can take forever and a day to connect things.


Agreed. I’ve been on Herlucidsky’s Fotki since yesterday. Reading her posts makes me realize how similar her regimen is to mine. We use almost the same things in our hair. No wonder I’ve been getting such great results! @Chicoro must’ve known this which is why she helped me put that particular regimen together. I’m so grateful for that.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year ladies!! Here’s to growing our hair to uncharted lengths in 2019!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I was following the 2018 thread for a good while then I stepped away from the forum and it was 20+ pages long. I never got back into it because I couldn't catch up. I see this one will have a lot of activity as well. I'll do better this time about staying on top of it though. I need more discipline and better regimens when it comes to my hair.



Last time, we had 1,000 posts before January 1st. This one is slow and steady. Now, it's not IF Shea can help, but how much length can you get in 12 months!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> That's some progress already @Lita Great stuff!



Sho nuff!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

Lita said:


> February 28,2018 Had a accident,in hospital for 2months..Hair cut into very short pixie bob style..The back was cut 2inches & the front was cut to my chin..This is my hair length today
> January 1,2019
> 
> Right front side hair length
> ...



Great growth! Glad you are with us today here in this Shea thread. If you got that much growth now, your hair feets  may be on the floor by December 2019!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?



I mix mine with cheap stuff like castor oil and olive oil. I like my mix GREA- SAY! So, I use more oil. When you add coconut oil, you get a good WHIP!  I only melt the Shea down when my butter comes out grainy.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

curly caress said:


> I would love some suggestions on how a fine/thin hair natural would incorporate shea butter in her regimen. Examples include: which pre-mixed shea butter to purchase and what order to use it. I currently don't have time for mixing anything but I do  have some ayurvedic herbs that I want to use up. I do have regular shea butter, shea butter conditioners from Silk Dreams and if I need to purchase some pre-mixed shea butter I would like to know where I can purchase. Thanks in advance for all your help.




You may want to start with your regular Shea butter. Tell us you process and what happened. We can help you from there.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> I would like to  join!  I read some of last years posts and am excited by all the success stories. I feel like my hair has been stuck around APL/BSL for the past several years so I'm hoping incorporating Shea Butter will help. I would love to grow the front, side and crown this year.  Currently my plan is to use Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt to seal my twists and reapply to my ends a couple times a week.
> 
> View attachment 440657 View attachment 440659 View attachment 440661
> These are my starting pics for the year.



That's some long hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Agreed. I’ve been on Herlucidsky’s Fotki since yesterday. Reading her posts makes me realize how similar her regimen is to mine. We use almost the same things in our hair. No wonder I’ve been getting such great results! @Chicoro *must’ve known this which is why she helped me put that particular regimen together. I’m so grateful for that.*



Actually, I didn't.  (If I understand your point correctly. Sometimes I get confused. Excuse me!)

Remember what I've said before, naturals with super long hair have regimens that are uncannily similar. It's not because we copy one another, either!

I came up with my own regimen. I've been using it for two years. But, there was some fine tuning I was missing. Once I figured out the fine-tuning, I was able to see the same process across the board of other long-haired naturals. Prior to tweaking my own process, I couldn't see or didn't notice these fine points and similarities. I taught my process to you after I was sure it was working for me. The main difference was the addition of Shea butter. The rest, I've been doing for years, but without the fine tuning and tweaks, I was staying at or above waist length for years!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

@Chicoro Hi! Thank you..Thank you for keeping this thread going..The funny thing is,I didn’t relilize how much adding the Shea butter on my length had really help with retaining my hair growth..When I came out of the hospital,I kept my hair in protective styles and Shea butter on the length...

*Shea Butter is great..Even better when whipped right.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Happy new year ladies!! Here’s to growing our hair to uncharted lengths in 2019!
> View attachment 440717



YES, indeed!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Chicoro Hi! Thank you..*Thank you for keeping this thread going*..The funny thing is,I didn’t relilize how much adding the Shea butter on my length had really help with retaining my hair growth..When I came out of the hospital,I kept my hair in protective styles and Shea butter on the length...
> 
> *Shea Butter is great..Even better when whipped right.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Which product  were you using that had Shea in it? Or, were you using pure Shea butter?
*

@Lita said:
"Thank you for keeping this thread going*.."

And, by the way,
It was peer pressure. Thank @sunflora , among others. 






But next time....


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

One of my friends went home to Mali for vacation. Her village is about 2.5 hours outside of the Malian capital of Bamako. I asked her to *PLEASE *take a picture of a Shea tree in her village, for me. She did and sent it to me today. Let me share it with you:




Now, you all know I asked her to bring me some Shea butter. Her mother and grandmother make Shea  butter by hand. If I have [some more], of that straight from the land to their hands Shea butter, there is no telling how much hair I'm going to grow.

Their Shea butter is gummy and clay like and it smells so good and earthy. I've had some before. I hope she can bring me some back. We'll see!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

I thought this thread was just going to be a poor second to the thread in 2018.

But I was wrong.

There is a whole other vibe to this thread and the hair pictures at the start make the thread so beautiful rich!  

I think most of us are convinced of the magic of Queen Shea already. Now, it's just a matter of optimizing all of our other hair processes so that Queen Shea can do her magic and give us maximum length and maximum moisture and maximum health in this short 12 month time frame. Believe me, 12 months is SHORT! It goes by soooo quickly.

Hold on to your seat...which may be difficult if you got greasy Shea butter on your hands. But just do the best you can...because it is going to be *FAST*!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

@Chicoro I was using regular plain Shea Butter that had melted..Switch to Natures Ego because it contained Rice & Emu oil,my hair always responds well to both ingredients...

@sunflora Thanks for keeping Shea Butter alive..

*I will stay on the “Shea Butter” train.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Chicoro I was using regular plain Shea Butter that had melted..Switch to Natures Ego because it contained Rice & Emu oil,my hair always responds well to both ingredients...
> 
> @sunflora Thanks for keeping Shea Butter alive..
> 
> ...



_**I will stay on the “Shea Butter” train.*_


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

Got my Shea butter in my hair. All the folks stop and stare!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

*Shea Train is back on track! Washed, oiled and full of vacant seats. Hop on board! *


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

_Psssssssssssssssssttttt!!_







@ElevatedEnergy ,

Could you please detail out the coffee bean and Shea butter process for us, please? I have burn scars going on year #3 on my legs.

If this recipe is erasing your 20 year old stretch marks, Girrrrrrrrllll, I know it can put a fade on these 3 year old burn scars.

Requesting:


the ingredients
the recipe
the process


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

I *knew* I'd be posting the most in this thread. I got goals to meet in 2019, ya'll. But, it's a choice, now isn't it! Let's see 156 posts in and 98 are mine. Sigh... Not complaining...I'm just Shea butter obsessed I guess.






Night night, ya'll!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2019)

*Blows whistle*

Alllllllll aboard the Shea Express....come on Shea Fam!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Blows whistle*
> 
> Alllllllll aboard the Shea Express....come on Shea Fam!
> 
> View attachment 440723


----------



## curly caress (Jan 1, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of ?you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?


I would like to know this also??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2019)

Stretch mark buster:

Ceramide Rich oil....I like Ricebran for my skin



Of course, Shea Butter!

And some dark roasted coffee beans. Steep in oil on low heat. I like to use my candle/wax warmer for a few days and then leave it for a few months in the top of my closet. Here is one I've been infusing since Nov.





Make your whipped shea as you usually do. Just use the coffee infused oil (after straining of course) instead of your normal oil.

Get you an exfoliating cloth and use in the shower on the area you want to bust stretch marks from. I got this one from Walmart for around $3.00. It's extra long.


Use your coffee Shea mix and rub it in well. I use from head to toe. Yes, you can also use this in your hair!!! All in One!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Train is back on track! Washed, oiled and full of vacant seats. Hop on board! *


Side note: is this gif from that Hey Arnold episode with the train driver? That episode scared me so much as a kid. That and the one with the ghost bride.


----------



## curly caress (Jan 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You may want to start with your regular Shea butter. Tell us you process and what happened. We can help you from there.


 Thank You


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Stretch mark buster:
> 
> Ceramide Rich oil....I like Ricebran for my skin
> 
> ...








Anytime I see a food product used this way I become concerned about a science project growing in my closet or applied to my hair. Won't it start fermenting? 

I don't have a candle/wax warmer so I'm not sure how they work. You can heat something in it for days at a time? What would be a comparable substitute?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Side note: i*s this gif from that Hey Arnold episode with the train driver*? That episode scared me so much as a kid. That and the one with the ghost bride.



I don't know...but it's coming to get YOU! 

Just playing...I picked it because it was a train. Don't know the origin.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Stretch mark buster:
> 
> Ceramide Rich oil....I like Ricebran for my skin
> 
> ...


YA -ESSSSS (I was supposed to be in bed 30 minutes ago!) Thank you! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 1, 2019)

I just used the batch I made yesterday. No lie, this is the best one I've made yet! And I actually measured this time so I can replicate what I did!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 1, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I just used the batch I made yesterday. No lie, this is the best one I've made yet! And I actually measured this time so I can replicate what I did!


Please break down your recipe. I'm on board and ready to get started.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Last year by this time, the 2018 Shea thread was already 1,000 posts long!...


It was also started months earlier. I think this year’s thread will be even longer.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well I’m glad you climbed back on  Gotta watch your steps, life will trip you up every time


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I'm in for 2019. I've hit a length plateau. This picture attached is my hair now. It is blown out and not all of my hair is pushed forward but the hair that is shows where my hair lays blown out. It is difficult to measure my hair and it is so humid I can't get my hair completely straight. I measured my blown out hair and it is 19 or 20 inches but everytime I measure it the length varies. My end goal is for my blown out hair to rest underneath my boobs without having to pull a strand for a check.
> 
> The 2nd picture attached is my hair in my #1 protective style for 2019, two strand twists. I'm working on getting better at them but the picture is my first attempt. I will have them in for 6 weeks, have a one or two week break and will have my hair in a bun and do a whole bunch of hair loving, then teo strand twists again. I am in university and graduate in April so I want a style where I won't neglect my hair and can focus on both uni and haircare.
> 
> ...


You’re very pretty!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Please break down your recipe. I'm on board and ready to get started.


I used:

4oz (wt) Shea butter
2oz (wt) mango butter
4oz (vol) grapeseed oil
2oz (vol) castor oil

I also add ceramide mix and silk amino acids usually, but I ran out of ceramides and had to reorder so I haven't added those yet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anytime I see a food product used this way I become concerned about a science project growing in my closet or applied to my hair. *Won't it start fermenting?*
> 
> I don't have a candle/wax warmer so I'm not sure how they work. You can heat something in it for days at a time? What would be a comparable substitute?



I've never had an issue.

My wax warmer has a very low wattage. I hardley ever turn it off. ( Usually only when I'm on vacation and will be away from my house for days at time). It's the only way I steep oils....I'm sure there are plenty comparable options....like sitting on a windowsill & allowing the sun to do it...


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> a shed hair just slipped right on out without trying to take any friends with it


----------



## keranikki (Jan 1, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?



I only feel the need to melt down Shea butter if the batch I have is grainy; otherwise, I don’t bother. 
My staple mix is Shea butter and my homemade Ayurvedic oil. I prefer a creamier consistency for my fine strands. 
Neem oil is the only oil I can’t stand. I’d rather smell like garlic and onions, than Neem.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 1, 2019)

Dabbed my ends tonight with a slither of conditioner before sealing with some Shea and setting on grey flexi rods. I also haphazardly put some on my 'partings'. I finished off by rubbing some rice bran oil onto my hands and lightly smoothing over the hair. All wrapped up for bed.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

victory777 said:


> My teen niece has been recruited over to the shea side.


----------



## Sarabellam (Jan 1, 2019)

Mama Sarabellam tried my Shea butter mixture today. She’s hooked already! The first thing she noticed was that her hair felt softer than when she uses the beauty store oils.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I only feel the need to melt down Shea butter if the batch I have is grainy; otherwise, I don’t bother.
> My staple mix is Shea butter and my homemade Ayurvedic oil. I prefer a creamier consistency for my fine strands.
> Neem oil is the only oil I can’t stand. *I’d rather smell like garlic and onions, than Neem*.


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2019)

Here’s the loose patch of hair on Shea and Mongongo DC. I think I see the beginning of some  coils y’all


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 1, 2019)

Putting this here tonight to mark my starting point. Blow out and trim November 22. Can see about a half inch of gray. Will measure tomorrow. Braided down, JBCO on the scalp Shea on the length. I want 8 inches next year this time! 

Let’s gro


----------



## sunflora (Jan 1, 2019)

Gotta use up some of these shea mixes so I can make some more shea mixes. And you know that coffee mix is on the top of my list! I love anything I can use in both my skin and hair. So excited!!!


----------



## sunflora (Jan 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anytime I see a food product used this way I become concerned about a science project growing in my closet or applied to my hair. Won't it start fermenting?
> 
> I don't have a candle/wax warmer so I'm not sure how they work. You can heat something in it for days at a time? What would be a comparable substitute?



If I'm not mistaken, items suspended in oil 'infuse', they do not ferment. Water is necessary for fermentation, as bacteria grows in water. Nothing really grows in oil, although oil can become 'rancid' after a period of years (hence the use-by date).

Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but there's a lot less concern in oils going bad than products with water. This is why I am extremely careful with making sure there is not a single drop of water on any jars or mason jars that I'm packaging my oil/butter-based products in. That's when you're gonna have some problems.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Actually, I didn't.  (If I understand your point correctly. Sometimes I get confused. Excuse me!)
> 
> Remember what I've said before, naturals with super long hair have regimens that are uncannily similar. It's not because we copy one another, either!
> 
> I came up with my own regimen. I've been using it for two years. But, there was some fine tuning I was missing. Once I figured out the fine-tuning, I was able to see the same process across the board of other long-haired naturals. Prior to tweaking my own process, I couldn't see or didn't notice these fine points and similarities. I taught my process to you after I was sure it was working for me. The main difference was the addition of Shea butter. The rest, I've been doing for years, but without the fine tuning and tweaks, I was staying at or above waist length for years!


Ohhh... gotcha!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 1, 2019)

In last year’s thread I read that SB helps with gray hairs. I wasn’t sure I believed it but today I may have become a believer. 

Every morning I use SB and then gel to slick my hair back into a bun. It’s almost time for my 8 week color to cover my grays but I don’t really have any that are visible. Yay!!!

Today I decided to wear my hair differentLy and I made a side part and there are gray hairs galore! I guess the SB is helping. I’m not sure how it works, I’m thinking since the front of my hair is so coated with SB and gel that when I wash the shampoo can’t get to my hair to strip the dye.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

Made my first batch of whipped Shea Butter for this year today! I used beauty supply bought Shea, coconut oil and olive oil to whipped it up. I scented it with strawberry flavor. Yum!


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 1, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?



Not even gonna lie. I melt and apply. Whipped is better in terms of not making a mess, but I'm pregnant and I have a toddler so I do what I can while my husband entertains the kiddo


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 1, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?


I learned that i don’t need 50-11 oils in my mix, just 2: coconut oil and olive oil. All others are unnecessary. I only melt my mix down if it comes out grainy after whipping. I also add fruity or floral fragrances to make my mix smell better.


----------



## Artemis24 (Jan 2, 2019)

My starting point. I'll try to measure the same way every time. I hope I can get some back pictures next wash day. My nape surprised me by being MBL instead of BSL. Last time I flatironed, maybe 3 months ago, I was full BSL but not really touching MBL. My nape is now level with my navel when stretched. I think I'll be hip length by the end of the year.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Dabbed my ends tonight with a slither of conditioner before sealing with some Shea and setting on grey flexi rods. I also haphazardly put some on my 'partings'. I finished off by rubbing some rice bran oil onto my hands and lightly smoothing over the hair. *All wrapped up for bed.*



*More like, "All 'greased' up for bed" . *I think I'm the greasiest of us all!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Putting this here tonight to mark my starting point. Blow out and trim November 22. Can see about a half inch of gray. Will measure tomorrow. Braided down, JBCO on the scalp Shea on the length. I want 8 inches next year this time!
> 
> Let’s gro



Beautiful hair. The contrast of the black hair against your pink shirt is gorgeous!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> My starting point. I'll try to measure the same way every time. I hope I can get some back pictures next wash day. My nape surprised me by being MBL instead of BSL. Last time I flatironed, maybe 3 months ago, I was full BSL but not really touching MBL. My nape is now level with my navel when stretched. I think I'll be hip length by the end of the year.



@Artemis24 , can you re-post your photo, please? The privacy notice is blocking your length measurement. We want to see!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I learned that i don’t need 50-11 oils in my mix, just 2: coconut oil and olive oil. All others are unnecessary. I only melt my mix down if it comes out grainy after whipping. I also add fruity or floral fragrances to make my mix smell better.



Exactly!


----------



## sunflora (Jan 2, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?



I don't melt it down, just throw it in a bowl and turn on the hand blender. (Make sure it's a deep bowl...lol). 

I only use sunflower oil. With yellow shea I do 50/50 sunflower oil and shea butter. I find white shea a bit softer, I can get away with just a few tbsp for maybe 8 oz instead of 50/50. I like either to be a consistency that when I put it on my hands, it begins to melt.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> It was also started months earlier. I t*hink this year’s thread will be even longer.*



I want my hair growth to be even longer. Who knows, it probably will be. Shea butter helped me identify so many of major issues AND helped me reached lengths I've not reached before. So.....you never know, right?!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Gotta use up some of these shea mixes so I can make some more shea mixes. And you know that coffee mix is on the top of my list! I love anything I can use in both my skin and hair. So excited!!!



I went to bed thinking about that coffee infusion Shea and woke up racking my brain trying to figure out where to get some quality coffee beans. I'm excited about that mix!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Made my first batch of whipped Shea Butter for this year today! I used beauty supply bought Shea, coconut oil and olive oil to whipped it up. I scented it with strawberry flavor. Yum!
> View attachment 440755



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> Not even gonna lie. I melt and apply. Whipped is better in terms of not making a mess, but I'm pregnant and I have a toddler so I do what I can while my husband entertains the kiddo



IT will work. In fact, the woman I posted with thigh length hair uses it EXACTLY like you described. She doesn't whip or mix it. She simply puts it in her hand to melt it, then she applies it. So, you are in a good position. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> In last year’s thread I read that SB helps with gray hairs. I wasn’t sure I believed it but today I may have become a believer.
> 
> Every morning I use SB and then gel to slick my hair back into a bun. It’s almost time for my 8 week color to cover my grays but I don’t really have any that are visible. Yay!!!
> 
> Today I decided to wear my hair differentLy and I made a side part and there are gray hairs galore! I guess the SB is helping. I’m not sure how it works, I’m thinking since the front of my hair is so coated with SB and gel that when I wash the shampoo can’t get to my hair to strip the dye.



Interesting. Sounds like something that needs to be investigated!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I learned that i don’t need 50-11 oils in my mix, just 2: coconut oil and olive oil. All others are unnecessary. I only melt my mix down if it comes out grainy after whipping. I also add fruity or floral fragrances to make my mix smell better.



This is my process, too. I do like my mix greasy, though!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

Calling a Shea Made Hair Unicorns and those who have not yet decided! Document your hair length for yourself. You can't be amazed if you can't compare what you had! Take a photo for yourself. You don't have to share it or post it. It's good to have your own documentation. Shea butter can do some amazing things for and with afro-textured hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> In last year’s thread I read that SB helps with gray hairs. I wasn’t sure I believed it but today I may have become a believer.
> 
> Every morning I use SB and then gel to slick my hair back into a bun. It’s almost time for my 8 week color to cover my grays but I don’t really have any that are visible. Yay!!!
> 
> Today I decided to wear my hair differentLy and I made a side part and there are gray hairs galore! I guess the SB is helping. I’m not sure how it works, I’m thinking since the front of my hair is so coated with SB and gel that when I wash the shampoo can’t get to my hair to strip the dye.



Is your colors permanent or semi-permanent?


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Daina I call bootie length for you next!



@ElevatedEnergy, yasssss thank you sis! Prayerfully from your lips to God's ears...you let me get some bootie hair, 2 or 3 times per year when I straighten I'm going be a mess in these streets! Or pregnant cause DH stay chasing when my hair down...hmmm might need to reduce straightening to 1 or 2 times cause I ain't making no more babies!!!


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, fairytales do come true...I would now like to present, one of the original Shea Made Hair Unicorns...
> 
> drumroll please......
> 
> ...



@Chicoro, simply gorgeous hair!!!! Do you know her regimen, if she doesn't mind you sharing? I have so many questions...my mind is just blown right now!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Is your colors permanent or semi-permanent?



My color is demi- permanent


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

Daina said:


> @Chicoro, simply gorgeous hair!!!! Do you know her regimen, if she doesn't mind you sharing? I have so many questions...my mind is just blown right now!!!!


She has fotki under her name. I should post her fotki link in there, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> My color is demi- permanent



Okay, thank you. I need to research what is demi and how is it different than semi.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *More like, "All 'greased' up for bed" . *I think I'm the greasiest of us all!


How is the pillowcase/satin bonnet/scarf situation with these Shea  mixes?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Beautiful hair. The contrast of the black hair against your pink shirt is gorgeous!


Thank you! I appreciate all the knowledge you share, Shea butter is everything


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I want my hair growth to be even longer. Who knows, it probably will be. Shea butter helped me identify so many of major issues AND helped me reached lengths I've not reached before. So.....you never know, right?!


Exactly!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 2, 2019)

Daina said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, yasssss thank you sis! Prayerfully from your lips to God's ears...you let me get some bootie hair, 2 or 3 times per year when I straighten I'm going be a mess in these streets! Or pregnant cause DH stay chasing when my hair down...hmmm might need to reduce straightening to 1 or 2 times cause I ain't making no more babies!!!


----------



## Sarabellam (Jan 2, 2019)

syrk said:


> Few questions to anyone who wants to share - any learnings from whipping up your own shea mixes in the prior year? Which specific oils do you like/dislike in your mixes? Do any of you bother to melt down the shea before whipping or do you find that is an unnecessary step? What is your staple mix?



I have a cheap hand mixer. To get a smooth consistency I whip the shea by its self first. I found this leads to fewer small lumps in the final product.

I only add 2 oils, castor (JBCO) and safflower (ceramide). I add enough oils to get a frosting like consistency. 

If you aren’t sure about what Shea mix to make I’d recommend starting off slow with small 2-3 ingredient mixtures. And make your recipe more complicated over time. This way you can learn what your hair really likes and can avoid feeling like you have to buy a certain oil when it’s not actually adding much benefit.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 2, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> How is the pillowcase/satin bonnet/scarf situation with these Shea  mixes?



Lol @ that gif!! I don't have any issues at all, but as I've mentioned I don't use very heavily. Still, I don't find shea greasy, my low po hair seems to absorb it (literally the only thing my hair absorbs) and I believe that's due to the ceramide content.

http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/oils-which-ones-soak-in-vs-coat-hair.html

Shea butter is categorized as 98% composed of 'lipids less than 18 carbons long', which are small enough to seep into cuticles.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> How is the pillowcase/satin bonnet/scarf situation with these Shea  mixes?



My stuff is greasy. At night I put a towel on my bed. During the day I wear a baggie to protect my ends.


----------



## Artemis24 (Jan 2, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> My starting point. I'll try to measure the same way every time. I hope I can get some back pictures next wash day. My nape surprised me by being MBL instead of BSL. Last time I flatironed, maybe 3 months ago, I was full BSL but not really touching MBL. My nape is now level with my navel when stretched. I think I'll be hip length by the end of the year.





via Imgflip Meme Generator

@Chicoro Is this better? It's my first time trying to upload anything since the forum upgrade so idk what I'm doing.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> @Chicoro Is this better? It's my first time trying to upload anything since the forum upgrade so idk what I'm doing.




Yes, baby, we can see the ends of you hair. Your hair is long, too! Good job. This will be a good starting point for YOU, so you can see how far you have come in December 2019.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy ,

You've started something now! I went and got some coffee beans. I don't even drink coffee. They were in a dispenser bin in the health store and it was empty. So I took the 'display beans' that were covered and protected.



I put in mostly whole beans, then ground up some of them
in my blender. I put them in a glass jar with some sunflower
oil. Then, I put in some ground beans like you said.






I put some water in a boiler and put my jar into the water. It smelled so delicious while I was grinding it and spooning it into the oil filled, glass jar. I have it on low heat now.  Then, I will store it in a dark place for about two weeks. After that, I will make an oil that I can blend in my Shea butter for my body!

I'm so excited!

Hurry up coffee bean oil so I can make my Shea butter blend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2019)

I've been wearing my hair in a low bantu knot bun for the last 2 weeks, so I transitioned it into a Shea filled braid last night.

 

Pinned it up of course....too cold to be trying to wear my hair down.

 

Excuse the yellow outline...it's from my bathroom lights behind me.

I put even more Shea on the braid even though it didnt need it. I know I wont be touching my hair for another full week, so I wanted it exxxxxxtra greasy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> You've started something now! I went and got some coffee beans. I don't even drink coffee. There were in a dispenser bin in the health store and it was empty. So I took the 'display beans' that were covered and protected.
> 
> ...




I'm excited for you! Woot Woot!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2019)

Daina said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, yasssss thank you sis! Prayerfully from your lips to God's ears...you let me get some bootie hair, 2 or 3 times per year when I straighten I'm going be a mess in these streets! *Or pregnant cause DH stay chasing when my hair down...hmmm might need to reduce straightening to 1 or 2 times cause I ain't making no more babies!*!!




@Daina I call dibs on being e-God Mother, cause you know when our menzzzz get to chasing us....it's hard to resist. 

*says this 3  later*


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've been wearing my hair in a low bantu knot bun for the last 2 weeks, so I transitioned it into a Shea filled braid last night.
> 
> View attachment 440799
> 
> ...



That braid is so thick and long. It looks fake! A hallmark of Shea Made Hair: otherworldly, length and thickness.


Who else wants that? A braid that doesn't look real.
*raises hand with unbridled enthusiasm:

"Oh, oh, me! I do!"





Digs in jar for two handfuls more of Shea butter mix and slathers vigorously  over already greasy hair on head, from root to tip.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, thank you. I need to research what is demi and how is it different than semi.



Demi-permanent color has a little peroxide to lift the cuticle before depositing the color. It’s supposed to last around 20 washes. 

But now that I think abuout it, I don’t have any new gray growth around my hair line and it’s been almost 8 weeks since I had my hair dyed. Maybe the SB is actually preventing my hair from growing in gray. If that’s the case, I’m all the way in and I need to get better coverage when I use it. I think my mix is a bit thick. I’m going to add more oil next batch.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 2, 2019)

Washed and set my hair today. As an experiment, instead of doing LCO + SB on the ends, I slid everything to the right and used my GF Legendary Olive as my leave-in, then whipped shea as my cream and followed with an oil. I'll see in a day how my hair comes out.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Demi-permanent color has a little peroxide to lift the cuticle before depositing the color. It’s supposed to last around 20 washes.
> 
> But now that I think abuout it, *I don’t have any new gray growth around my hair line and it’s been almost 8 weeks since I had my hair dyed. Maybe the SB is actually preventing my hair from growing in gray. *If that’s the case, I’m all the way in and I need to get better coverage when I use it. I think my mix is a bit thick. I’m going to add more oil next batch.



Hmmm... the plot thickens! That's quite interesting there. Can we continue to ask questions about your dye process, results and Shea butter? Not saying you should become a ....






But...I have no idea WHY Shea would be turning gray hair back to black. This is so interesting.
Most people have been delaying their dye process because the hair color  is not fading. Now, you are saying that hair that used to grow in gray may be starting to grow in black again! Keep documenting for us, please!


----------



## syrk (Jan 2, 2019)

Sarabellam said:


> I have a cheap hand mixer. To get a smooth consistency I whip the shea by its self first. I found this leads to fewer small lumps in the final product.
> 
> I only add 2 oils, castor (JBCO) and safflower (ceramide). I add enough oils to get a frosting like consistency.
> 
> *If you aren’t sure about what Shea mix to make I’d recommend starting off slow with small 2-3 ingredient mixtures. And make your recipe more complicated over time. This way you can learn what your hair really likes and can avoid feeling like you have to buy a certain oil when it’s not actually adding much benefit*.



This is great advice, thank you. I only did sweet almond oil for my first mix, but I was planning on adding a bunch of stuff for my next one. I'll keep it simple, I might just add one addl oil.  Ceramides in safflower oil, you say? That might have to be it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

To Shea Made Hair Unicorns, those in the making and those not yet decided:

*Clean your pipes to avoid clogs! *​
Be sure to treat your sinks. Baking soda mixed with white vinegar, followed by hot water can help keep those pipes clog free.  You can also use a cleanser made for pipes as a preventative process, too. Some cleansers are recommended to be used on a weekly or monthly basis. Please don't wait until you get a clog. Plastic pipes are more fragile than metal pipes. Please respect your plumbing. You don't want to put something to eat through the clog AND your pipes. 

"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."
~Benjamin Franklin~ (written a long time ago)​Night, night ya'll!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy ,

This is the last time I'm going to bug you for the night. Can you please explain, one more time for us,  what is a ceramide oil, give us some name of some examples of ceramide oils and the important impact they have on our hair and our Shea mixtures, please? I'll leave you alone until tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2019)

For all new to mixing and asking for advice: Hope this helps.

My Whipped Shea Recipe & Process

16 ounces Shea butter
16 ounces oil
1/2 ounce fragrance oil

Melt Shea using double boiler method
Add in oil & Fragrance
Place in Freezer for 40 minutes 

Whip for 8 minutes, scrape sides and re-whip for 2 minutes. This amount should last you a long time....probably the entire year. 

 

 

 

*Use whatever oil your hair likes. I know my hair prefers Ceramide Rich oils so thats what I use. There is no right or wrong oils to mix with. 
*I have a professional standing mixer, so whipping times may vary with a hand mixer


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> This is the last time I'm going to bug you for the night. Can you please explain, one more time for us,  what is a ceramide oil, give us some name of some examples of ceramide oils and the important impact they have on our hair and our Shea mixtures, please? I'll leave you alone until tomorrow.





There is a thread here talking all about Ceramides. I'll search & link it Hold on one sec


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2019)

I did a search and found my own post on the 1st page of the old Shea thread LOL Here is a summary:


*Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter *Tutorial(courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy ) Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings! I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/ 

 And this:

http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html

I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both: Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends. Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved. 

For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since. 

My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:
Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73% 
Poppy seed oil 70%
 Sunflower oil 68% 
Hemp oil 60% 
Corn oil 59% 
Wheat germ oil 55%
 Cottonseed oil 54% 
Soybean oil 51% 
Walnut oil 51% 
Sesame oil 45%
 Rice bran oil 39% 
Pistachio oil 32.7% 
Peanut oil 32% 
Canola oil 21% 
Egg yolk 16% 
Linseed oil 15% 
Lard 10% 
Olive oil 10% 
Palm oil 10% 
Cocoa butter 3% 
Macadamia oil 2% 
Butter 2%


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2019)

Somebody can't log off...that would be me. I have to do things when I remember or they won't get done. So, I'm back.

*Measuring Your Hair
*​All of our heads are different, but yet in many ways they are the same. Up thread, I noticed some of us were having some struggles with measuring. Don't worry. Just do the best you can.

The method I've adopted is to measure my hair in the same bantus every time. My left and right sides of my head tend to be congruent, if not the same. I take a picture and label my head. I started out by doing a drawing. Then, I got the idea to take a photo and label it electronically.

I divide my hair into right side and left side.
Then, I divide my bantus by numbering them. I also label them as:

Right side

front crown #1
front side burns #2
back crown #3
back nape #4
Left side

front crown #1
front side burns #2
back crown #3
back nape #4
*
Right Side of Head:

 
*​If this seems "extra and obsessive", well that's because it is. But, I am so meticulous about measuring because so often, women with afro-textured hair have been deluged with information that says their hair is unattractive and doesn't grow. So, when you measure like this, and when you get growth, those [toxic] thoughts of self doubt can't argue with this concrete information.

If you measure casually or haphazardly, and you get a gain, it will be TOO EASY to  dismiss it as a figment of your imagination, a fluke, or a misreading of the measuring tape, or just some stray hair. Don't do it.

*WE TEND to TREASURE WHAT WE MEASURE!
*
So treasure your precious hair and your precious selves. You don't have to post anything here.
You are always encouraged and welcomed to celebrate and toot your own horn, here!
  If you measure, perhaps it will help you to believe in the magic of what your fabulous
afro-textured hair can achieve with a little assistance from Queen Shea.

Believe in the Magic of  You, Your Hair and Queen Shea!









​I'm going to bed FOR REAL this time!
​


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hmmm... the plot thickens! That's quite interesting there. Can we continue to ask questions about your dye process, results and Shea butter? Not saying you should become a ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ask away. I’m definitely curious about this.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2019)

...


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Somebody can't log off...that would be me. I have to do things when I remember or they won't get done. So, I'm back.
> 
> *Measuring Your Hair
> *​All of our heads are different, but yet in many ways they are the same. Up thread, I noticed some of us were having some struggles with measuring. Don't worry. Just do the best you can.
> ...



I'm going to do this tonight. I haven't measured my hair properly in ages!


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 2, 2019)

Length check December 2017 vs January 2019

I promise that I am pulling  a few strands of hair at the bottom of the right picture (thought it may not look like it.) Lol

I was barely touching my bra strap then, now my hair is comfortably passing BSL and I am actually bowing my head a bit.

I use Shea butter every wash day and when I am remoistursing my hair. I look forward to getting to even longer lengths this year.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2019)

To my Shea experts?

Is East African Shea butter more creamy in texture when whipped or West African Shea butter?

*I heard East African Shea Butter gives better whip appeal..I don’t know???????

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 2, 2019)

Sooo, I'm not on LHCF much anymore, especially not like I was back in the day.  But I do lurk maybe once a month or so.  I'll be doggone this here Shea thread, may reel me back in.  I've been wearing my hair in a crochet bob protective style for about two years now.  I usually wear the style for 6 weeks, then rest my hair for 1-2 weeks and back in the crochet bob it goes for another 6 weeks cycle.  I want to do this challenge, but not sure how to incorporate the shea butter mixes when my hair is in a protective style most of the time.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Actually, I didn't.  (If I understand your point correctly. Sometimes I get confused. Excuse me!)
> 
> Remember what I've said before, naturals with super long hair have regimens that are uncannily similar. It's not because we copy one another, either!
> 
> I came up with my own regimen. I've been using it for two years. But, there was some fine tuning I was missing. Once I figured out the fine-tuning, I was able to see the same process across the board of other long-haired naturals. Prior to tweaking my own process, I couldn't see or didn't notice these fine points and similarities. I taught my process to you after I was sure it was working for me. The main difference was the addition of Shea butter. The rest, I've been doing for years, but without the fine tuning and tweaks, I was staying at or above waist length for years!


I just realized that i hasn’t explained myself. I thought you had helped her with her regimen too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

@syrk
I usually make various 4oz Jars - but I use only one oil in my Mix (per 4oz Jars).

I've used (in no particular order):
Fractionated Coconut Oil
Hemp Seed Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
ED Jamaican Black Castor
Haitian Black Castor
Rice Bran
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Emu Oil
Pure Argan Oil
Black Seed Oil
Avocado Oil
Vitamin E Oil
Ayurveda Oils *various* Amla, Brahmi, Bhringraj etc....*

My Unrefined Shea is usually already soft, so I do not melt.  I just whip with a hand-held mixture until frothy smooth.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 2, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> Sooo, I'm not on LHCF much anymore, especially not like I was back in the day.  But I do lurk maybe once a month or so.  I'll be doggone this here Shea thread, may reel me back in.  I've been wearing my hair in a crochet bob protective style for about two years now.  I usually wear the style for 6 weeks, then rest my hair for 1-2 weeks and back in the crochet bob it goes for another 6 weeks cycle.  I want to do this challenge, but not sure how to incorporate the shea butter mixes when my hair is in a protective style most of the time.


Slather your hair with Shea before you get your crochet bob.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since.


I will chime in on this and say that a very long time ago I found a blog post by someone who claimed to have completely eliminated her split ends by using grapeseed oil on her ends every night which is high in ceramides. I will have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 2, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I will chime in on this and say that a very long time ago I found a blog post by someone who claimed to have completely eliminated her split ends by using grapeseed oil on her ends every night which is high in ceramides. I will have to see if I can find it again.



No way!? I must know. I'll do some research myself but that's a pretty big claim. My split ends are still around.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> ...  But...I have no idea WHY Shea would be turning gray hair back to black. This is so interesting.
> Most people have been delaying their dye process because the hair color  is not fading. Now, you are saying that hair that used to grow in gray may be starting to grow in black again! Keep documenting for us, please!


I have a lot of grey, maybe 20-25%... shea butter has been good to me, but it absolutely does NOT make my hair any less grey. I have never dyed my hair or used henna/indigo/etc. though.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jan 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> ...
> 16 ounces Shea butter
> 16 ounces oil
> *1/2 ounce fragrance oil*
> ...


Oh wow, no wonder my mixes never take on any scent... I use similar amounts of shea and oil, but no where near that much of the fragrance oil. I'll have to try increasing the amount in my next mix.


----------



## Artemis24 (Jan 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I did a search and found my own post on the 1st page of the old Shea thread LOL Here is a summary:
> 
> 
> *Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter *Tutorial(courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy ) Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings! I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> ...



I shoulda closed my eyes and quickly scrolled by because I don't need another oil but suddenly I have a cart full. I have too many herbs and oils, I'm really out of space but my hair is bleached and Safflower sounds like something I need, especially infused with catnip.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 3, 2019)

I like to go plum crazy with Shea butter. Back when I had about 4 inches of heat damage, I noticed that my hair that wasn't heat damaged was clumping together forming a silly straw curl pattern. That same thing happened tonight for the first time since I've cut my hair. Once water hit my hair, I noticed a uniform curl pattern. All the gel in the world can't replicate that. Normally water makes my hair turn into wet cotton, but Shea butter made it take a completely different turn. Now I'm over here questioning my curl pattern. Just when you think you know your hair, Shea butter shows you something different.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Ladies,

I think I want to give Shea one more try. But back at school I don’t have access to a mixer to whip shea butter up. I will be keeping my eye open for a nice on the ground substitute. 

I’m still struggling with dryness and I’m just so so so tired of it.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Slather your hair with Shea before you get your crochet bob.



That’s a great idea, thanks so much!


----------



## lalla (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 
I will post my picture once I do a roller set. 
After using scurl + shea butter for a few months: 
- I have retained the most growth since 2003 
- my hair is the longest it has ever been. 

I will keep following that routine in 2019. It's easy, it works, it easy to do with wigs .


----------



## Daina (Jan 3, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Demi-permanent color has a little peroxide to lift the cuticle before depositing the color. It’s supposed to last around 20 washes.
> 
> But now that I think abuout it, I don’t have any new gray growth around my hair line and it’s been almost 8 weeks since I had my hair dyed. Maybe the SB is actually preventing my hair from growing in gray. If that’s the case, I’m all the way in and I need to get better coverage when I use it. I think my mix is a bit thick. I’m going to add more oil next batch.



@GettingKinky, not sure what post from last years thread but I had the same experience! I want to say it was around Jan or Feb. I use permanent jet black hair dye from SM and I think it was November 17 when I colored and noticed in Jan/Feb that my edges were still black. I don't know what in the shea is helping but it definitely slows down the gray coming back. I only colored my edges twice in 2018.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2019)

I will say  by it being so hot in my apartment, if I don’t cover my hair it starts to feel a little crunchy. Time to apply more DC and Shea.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I did a search and found my own post on the 1st page of the old Shea thread LOL Here is a summary:
> 
> 
> *Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter *Tutorial(courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy ) Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings! I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> ...


I will be switching to grape seed oil for my next batch then. I’ll swap out the evoo.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 3, 2019)

sunflora said:


> No way!? I must know. I'll do some research myself but that's a pretty big claim. My split ends are still around.


From what I remember, it took a few months of daily use or something like that for her to see results. I've been searching for the exact post but I never found it. I also remember reading an old post on this forum by someone who made similar claims. I will see if I can find that one.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Oh wow, no wonder my mixes never take on any scent... I use similar amounts of shea and oil, but no where near that much of the fragrance oil. I'll have to try increasing the amount in my next mix.


Same!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2019)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I want to give Shea one more try. But back at school I don’t have access to a mixer to whip shea butter up. I will be keeping my eye open for a nice on the ground substitute.
> 
> I’m still struggling with dryness and I’m just so so so tired of it.


You don’t have to whip it. Melt it down or microwave it or use it raw.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 3, 2019)

I bought my first tub of pure shea yesterday. 
I slathered it into my curls last night and woke up with such moisturized hair.

I can't wait to start mixing shea recipes for my hair


----------



## Sarabellam (Jan 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> You don’t have to whip it. Melt it down or microwave it or use it raw.



@CurlyWhoCrux  I agree with @caribeandiva! 

Pre- whipping saves me about 5-10 mins during a full application of Shea butter because it melts faster in my hands. 

However, I used unwhipped pure Shea butter for a long time. I would simply add whatever liquid oils I’m using to my hair section first then melt some Shea butter in my hand and apply. Most of my hair’s improvements were seen during this time.

I did this out of laziness and I wanted to experiment with different liquid oils.

Making mixed concoctions is fun and a small time saver but shea butter doesn’t need all that to work its magic!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> I bought my first tub of pure shea yesterday.
> I slathered it into my curls last night and woke up with such moisturized hair.
> 
> I can't wait to start mixing shea recipes for my hair


Gurllll... once you get into the mixtress life ain’t no going back! Be careful...


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 3, 2019)

Sarabellam said:


> Making mixed concoctions is fun and a small time saver but shea butter doesn’t need all that to work its magic!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> *Gurllll... once you get into the mixtress life ain’t no going back! Be careful.*..


@caribeandiva 
PREACH!


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I went to bed thinking about that coffee infusion Shea and woke up racking my brain trying to figure out where to get some quality coffee beans. I'm excited about that mix!!!!!!


Wholefoods


----------



## keranikki (Jan 3, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I will post my picture once I do a roller set.
> After using scurl + shea butter for a few months:
> - I have retained the most growth since 2003
> ...



I did this combination this evening. I forgot about S-curl until I found a full bottle in the back of my cabinet. I don’t remember why I stopped using it.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2019)

For installing my kinky twists, I decided to moisturize with ECO Style Black Castor Oil Flax Seed Leave In Conditioner, followed up by sealing with shea butter.

When I tell you that this combo was magical! I need to go to the BSS and stock up on this tuff before it goes poof like HE LTR Leave in did many years ago.

So I used some  Let's Jam condition and Shine Gel (Which was less like their black protein and had more of a thick lock/twist gel consistency) to lay down my fly aways and keep it neat in the Marley hair, and finished the style by oiling my scalp with my ayurveda oil. Overall, I'm happy wit how my hair felt with the products I combined with the Shea butter and I hope it'll fortify my strands enough to withstand the drying attributes of the fake hair.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 3, 2019)

ok I am in.  I am planning to go back to may pre kid regieme.  

Braidouts with Shea butter hair lotion.  I am trying to formulate my own Shea butter hair lotion, the previous prodcer is well, not to be mentioned on LHCF.  

I did braidout with keratin treatment 2 or 3 times a year to cut down on the frizz for years and got to tail bone length.  This was so easy for me and I will be going back to this.  I just got my first keratin treatment, I will henna in a week then braidout and continue with braidout from there.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 3, 2019)

Sarabellam said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux  I agree with @caribeandiva!
> 
> Pre- whipping saves me about 5-10 mins during a full application of Shea butter because it melts faster in my hands.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input ladies. I will try melting it down. I’ve tried using it raw before and that didn’t work. I assumed melting it wouldn’t work because regular oils never seem to work for my hair. But I don’t want to give up so easily.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> ok I am in.  I am planning to go back to may pre kid regieme.
> 
> Braidouts with Shea butter hair lotion.  I am trying to formulate my own Shea butter hair lotion, *the previous prodcer is well, not to be mentioned on LHCF.  *
> 
> I did braidout with keratin treatment 2 or 3 times a year to cut down on the frizz for years and got to tail bone length.  This was so easy for me and I will be going back to this.  I just got my first keratin treatment, I will henna in a week then braidout and continue with braidout from there.


Dang, they must’ve  up


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 3, 2019)

My experimenting with the DC and Shea is over for now until I wash my hair. And find my frocking Oyin Hair Dew.


----------



## Artemis24 (Jan 3, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> I shoulda closed my eyes and quickly scrolled by because I don't need another oil but suddenly I have a cart full. I have too many herbs and oils, I'm really out of space but my hair is bleached and Safflower sounds like something I need, especially infused with catnip.



I forgot that I already had a big bottle of Safflower oil that I planned to infuse with herbs. Good thing I checked before ordering more lol. I like my current shea mix so I'll apply Safflower oil to just the ends of my hair and slather shea on the whole length afterwards. I did that with hemp seed oil today and I liked it.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 4, 2019)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I want to give Shea one more try. But back at school I don’t have access to a mixer to whip shea butter up. I will be keeping my eye open for a nice on the ground substitute.
> 
> I’m still struggling with dryness and I’m just so so so tired of it.


I whip mine by hand. It won't be as creamy but I prefer a stiffer texture. Mine comes out almost like cookie dough.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 4, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> Braidouts with Shea butter hair lotion. I am trying to formulate my own Shea butter hair lotion, the previous prodcer is well, not to be mentioned on LHCF.


Can I get a pm to know who this is? I'm so nosy.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 4, 2019)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Thanks for the input ladies. I will try melting it down. I’ve tried using it raw before and that didn’t work. I assumed melting it wouldn’t work because regular oils never seem to work for my hair. But I don’t want to give up so easily.



Just remember to try in very small amounts first. When I first started using shea, I would only use the amount that could fit on my fingertip per section of my hair. I use perhaps a large pea size now, so not much more than that. If you're low po like me, a little feels like a lot and you'll still get results just fine - if it's not enough you can use more later.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Oh wow, no wonder my mixes never take on any scent... I use similar amounts of shea and oil, but no where near that much of the fragrance oil. I'll have to try increasing the amount in my next mix.




I was using drops & counting those prior, but I purchased a few fragrance oils from Brambleberry & saw on their online calculator that I wasnt using nearly enough for the fragrance to hold.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> I shoulda closed my eyes and quickly scrolled by because I don't need another oil but suddenly I have a cart full. I have too many herbs and oils, I'm really out of space but my hair is bleached and Safflower sounds like something I need, especially infused with catnip.



I love me some Safflower oil...it's so light! I always wanted to try catnip....I heard it is the best herb for the hair end's but I have yet to try it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My experimenting with the DC and Shea is over for now until I wash my hair. And find my frocking *Oyin Hair Dew.*



Yes, you gotta find that. That Oyin Hair Dew + Shea Butter after washing keeps my hair so moisturized. I never have to use additional products other than Queen Shea in between wash days & I'm headed to 3 weeks post wash. I'm so grateful for that combo!


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 4, 2019)

I made my creamiest blend of Shea butter where today. I've tried the fancy smancy kind from Amazon but nothing compares to the good old yellow Shea butter from my local BSS. I put the container in a pot of boiling water for 5 minutes until the outside melted. Then I poured the Shea butter into a bowl and blended. It took maybe 3-5 minutes compared to the 15 minutes it took when I was using the butter from Amazon. I added a little bit of EVOO and slathered it on my blown out plaited hair. My hair feels amazing and the application was super easy.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was using drops & counting those prior, but I purchased a few fragrance oils from Brambleberry & saw on their online calculator that I wasnt using nearly enough for the fragrance to hold.



Hmm I'm intrigued to try fragrances again. I kind of gave up on them, but realize I may not have been using enough fragrance in the batch.

Any recommendations on nice fragrances/your favorite fragrances from Brambleberry?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Can I get a pm to know who this is? I'm so nosy.


And tell me when you’re done


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Hmm I'm intrigued to try fragrances again. I kind of gave up on them, but realize I may not have been using enough fragrance in the batch.
> 
> Any recommendations on nice fragrances/your favorite fragrances from Brambleberry?




The ones I purchased from Brambleberry were kinda hit & miss. I purchased some florals to scent a few spring/summer soaps I was making and I only liked 2 out of the 8 I purchased.

I would recommend the fragrance oils from Bulk Apothecary over Brambleberry. What kind of scents do you like? Bakery, Fruity, Floral, Fresh etc? That would help narrow down a suggestion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2019)

^^^But a few off the top of my head from Bulk Apothecary:

Juniper Breeze, Brown Sugar & Fig, Honolulu Sun.

All of these are Bath & Body Works dupes so if you have smelled the scent from there, it is exactly the same.

Another one I have been using for the Winter is Candy Cane. Minty but sweet. Sooooo good!

@BeautifulRoots


----------



## sunflora (Jan 4, 2019)

I found an old red velvet flavored whipped shea body butter I bought from Etsy awhile ago. The ingredients check out, I wanna use it in my hair and smell like a snack


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 4, 2019)

New Butter Mix I bought from Etsy.

Mixture of Cacao, Cupucacu, and MuruMuru Butter, with Cold Pressed oils.

Got it in the mail last night. Absolutely love it. I will be applying it to my scalp, and using it as the last step in the LCO method. 



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was using drops & counting those prior, but I purchased a few fragrance oils from Brambleberry & saw on their online calculator that I wasnt using nearly enough for the fragrance to hold.


 Thank you! I was wondering why my fragrances never smelled that strong. I wasn’t using nearly enough!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> ^^^But a few off the top of my head from Bulk Apothecary:
> 
> Juniper Breeze, Brown Sugar & Fig, Honolulu Sun.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'll have to try some of those dupes, Juniper breeze was one of my favorites.

To answer your question, I tend to gravitate towards fresh, sweet, and earthy perfumes. I also like sweet citrus scents similar to Jane carter nourish and shine...not sure what the blend is but it smells really good.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Very nice. I'll have to try some of those dupes, Juniper breeze was one of my favorites.
> 
> To answer your question, I tend to gravitate towards fresh, sweet, and *earthy perfumes*. I also like sweet citrus scents similar to Jane carter nourish and shine...not sure what the blend is but it smells really good.



You would probably love their 
Frankincense and Rain oil then. That one was really good...I ended up using it in my diffuser & to make some shower steamers....one of my favs!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 4, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> You’re very pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Adding another Shea product to my 2019 arsenal. It's an Herbal Shea Scalp Cream. I already use Shea from roots to the ends, but I've never rubbed it on my scalp. I'll mainly use it on the days leading up to wash day or as an overnight scalp prepoo treatment, just to see how my scalp responds. I have my hair in a low bun with a side part, so I put a tiny amount on the part last night....that area feels good this morning.
> 
> I went to my lil Herb Apothecary closet & found some coconut oil that I had been steeping in herbs since May. I don't know everything in it, but just by looking at it....I can see some sage leaves, lavender flowers, fenugreek seeds, rosemary, mustard seeds, Horsetail & Nettle. In the  smaller bottle, I had been steeping some Ricebran & Meadowfoam Seed oil in some Ayurvedic Powders & some other herbs. Again....don't remember all of them....but I see some Rosehips & bamboo leaves. (I really need to do better bout writing this kind of stuff down. I just be throwing herbs in oil lke a herbal gumbo. LOL) Essential Oils used: Rosemary & Geranium.
> 
> ...


@ElevatedEnergy which mixer do you use for your whipped Shea mixes?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> Wholefoods



I live in Lyon, France. They don't have 98% of the places and products that we have in the US! Thank you, though!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

This is @Dee Raven .If Shea butter is *not* working for you, for whatever reason, don't fret!

*Gorgeous hair can be gotten without Shea butter,too!*

Here is one of our LHCF Sisters. Her hair HATES oil she says.  She posted this end of year photo in the Luscious Ends thread at the end of 2018. Look at that long, luscious mane!




Thread link is here:

Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2018
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...s-challenge-2018.828867/page-10#post-25053769
Post # 280


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I did a search and found my own post on the 1st page of the old Shea thread LOL Here is a summary:
> 
> 
> *Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter *Tutorial(courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy ) Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings! I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> ...



Thank you for re-posting this for us. I added the post to the ceramide thread/link, in blue!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

Lita said:


> To my Shea experts?
> 
> Is East African Shea butter more creamy in texture when whipped or West African Shea butter?
> 
> ...




Try it and see!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I just realized that i hasn’t explained myself. I thought you had helped her with her regimen too.



No, I didn't! She does say that in a global sense I helped her cultivate interest and belief in the beauty and potential of afro-textured hair. So, let's just say I influenced her [a little bit!].


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I like to go plum crazy with Shea butter. Back when I had about 4 inches of heat damage, I noticed that my hair that wasn't heat damaged was clumping together forming a silly straw curl pattern. That same thing happened tonight for the first time since I've cut my hair. Once water hit my hair, I noticed a uniform curl pattern. All the gel in the world can't replicate that. Normally water makes my hair turn into wet cotton, but Shea butter made it take a completely different turn. Now I'm over here questioning my curl pattern. *Just when you think you know your hair, Shea butter shows you something different.*



This is so true!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> *I will be switching to grape seed oil for my next batch then. I’ll swap out the evoo.*



I always say growing afro-textured hair is a thinking and analysis game. Here you are switching oils based on analysis and THOUGHT, not because of guess work. Bravo!

That's how we do it, ladies!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

Sarabellam said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux  I agree with @caribeandiva!
> 
> Pre- whipping saves me about 5-10 mins during a full application of Shea butter because it melts faster in my hands.
> 
> ...




*"However, I used unwhipped pure Shea butter for a long time. I would simply add whatever liquid oils I’m using to my hair section first then melt some Shea butter in my hand and apply. Most of my hair’s improvements were seen during this time."
*
This is how herlucidsky uses Shea butter: no mixing. That might be a huge part of why of her afro-textured hair is approaching knee length!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 5, 2019)

I love your hair @Dee Raven. Your pictures are encouraging, and show what has been mentioned about lengthening and thickening stages of growth (I know Chicoro has talked about her own). I see what you mean about the difference. It looks like you were in a thickening stage. Beautiful results!

Trying to be delicate with my ends. I've been putting Shea butter on them every night (sometimes moisturising) before putting into 3 or 4 bantu knots for bed.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love me some Safflower oil...it's so light! *I always wanted to try catnip....I heard it is the best herb for the hair end's but I have yet to try it.*




Do you know off the top of your head why this is said?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

I didn't believe @caribeandiva when she said this thread would probably have more folks than the 2018. But it is only January 5th and we've got almost 300 posts already!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

I have 6 strands at about 26.5 inches at the longest. And I'm going to hold on tight to them, too! 







That means, I'm skipping the Aphogee 2 application in 2019, for a while. I will compensate with my leave-in protein products. 

I want to see what Queen Shea is going to do to my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

If you can, you may want to take measurements of your entire heads, in different areas. Information can help you optimize the health, length and beauty of your hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

With Shea butter, having hair at 30 inches is something I am realistically entertaining.  Here's to growing and retaining healthy hair lengths, in 2019, you've never ever believed were possible!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

So it begins....







Getting gansta with the  'grease' in 2019. Queen Shea fo' Life!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm still doing research with Shea butter. I see a lot of Shea butter vs petroleum based grease questions and comments. Not just in this thread or on the board, but also in videos.

The main difference between Shea butter and petroleum based hair grease is that Shea butter is bio-active. Hair grease is inert and not bio-active.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'm still doing research with Shea butter. I see a lot of Shea butter vs petroleum based grease questions and comments. Not just in this thread or on the board, but also in videos.
> 
> The main difference between Shea butter and petroleum based hair grease is that Shea butter is bio-active. Hair grease is inert and not bio-active.



I’ve definitely had questions about the chemical differences (you know this lol ). I decided to try out sealing with grease on one side and shea on the other and was pleasantly surprised to find the Shea side was a bit silkier (so my twists detangled and separated easier). Surprised tho  bc I know mineral oil has the lowest coefficient of friction compared to other plant oils. I think petrolatum being thicker/waxier is still good for keeping tangles at bay and holding moisture, but maybe not as good at reducing friction.

Either way I’ve completely switched over to shea butter mixes (but will have grease on standby for when/if I can’t afford the shea). It just seems more “nourishing” and my hair is less gunky/weighed down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy which mixer do you use for your whipped Shea mixes?



I have the Hamilton Beach 7 speed standing mixer. It's like a knock off of the Kitchen Aid just much cheaper. I only use it for my Shea Butter mixes.

https://www.hamiltonbeach.com/7-speed-stand-mixer-silver-63392


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Do you know off the top of your head why this is said?



From what I remember, it was for for split ends....but I could be wrong.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 5, 2019)

My Shea butter mix was super creamy before I left for work yesterday but when I got back home, it had solidified a bit again. I had to melt it down again using the double boiler method, put it in the freezer, and re-whip. I let it sit for about 15 minutes and it had already started to harden. The only thing that I added was extra virgin olive oil. How can I make it stay creamy?


----------



## Sarabellam (Jan 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *"However, I used unwhipped pure Shea butter for a long time. I would simply add whatever liquid oils I’m using to my hair section first then melt some Shea butter in my hand and apply. Most of my hair’s improvements were seen during this time."
> *
> This is how herlucidsky uses Shea butter: no mixing. That might be a huge part of why of her afro-textured hair is approaching knee length!



Possibly. I remember when I made Shea butter mixes years ago in my naptural85 recipe days I used Argan oil in a few batches then I had to stop. The mixture couldn’t seal in moisture as long. Some ingredients might hinder some of Shea butter’s benefits when you add it to a sealing mix. 

I’m going to get a new order of Shea butter soon. Maybe I’ll compare a few months of undiluted whipped Shea vs. my Shea mix with castor and safflower.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> From what I remember, it was for for split ends....but I could be wrong.



Yes, I saw that. Thank you! I was trying to understand the constituents within it that accounted for this phenomenon!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> My Shea butter mix was super creamy before I left for work yesterday but when I got back home, it had solidified a bit again. I had to melt it down again using the double boiler method, put it in the freezer, and re-whip. I let it sit for about 15 minutes and it had already started to harden. The only thing that I added was extra virgin olive oil. How can I make it stay creamy?



Either A: Whip it longer (10 to 15 minutes)

or B: Add more oil

or C: A+ B

"How" are you mixing your Shea? With a fork, a blender, metal whisk..etc?


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Either A: Whip it longer (10 to 15 minutes)
> 
> or B: Add more oil
> 
> ...


With a hand mixer


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I didn't believe @caribeandiva when she said this thread would probably have more folks than the 2018. But it is only January 5th and we've got almost 300 posts already!


 
Sorry. I couldn’t resist 

But for real though, this year’s thread has something last year’s thread lacked: Results and testimonials from the previous year. The 2019 thread is like that meme: “This could’ve been us but you refused to get on the Shea train”.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 5, 2019)

@Bun Mistress this is a bit off topic, but you mentioned using keratin treatments. I’ve been thinking about going this route. Do you do yours yourself or go to a salon?  Have you noticed any heat damage from the process? Does the treatment you use contain formaldehyde? I’m still in the early stages of looking into this and I have lots of questions.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 5, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @Bun Mistress this is a bit off topic, but you mentioned using keratin treatments. I’ve been thinking about going this route. Do you do yours yourself or go to a salon?  Have you noticed any heat damage from the process? Does the treatment you use contain formaldehyde? I’m still in the early stages of looking into this and I have lots of questions.



I mainly do them myself, I have had the salon do them twice and they was the only time I had heat damage, that was years ago however.  I have only used the formaldehyde free versions I am thinking of going to QOD max gold as the treatment I previously used was cheap but time consuming (NuNaat).  I have very fine hair  this also helped me split ends/breakage wiith bradots which I would get with braidoutss before (from tangling).


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 441113
> Sorry. I couldn’t resist
> 
> *But for real though, this year’s thread has something last year’s thread lacked: Results and testimonials from the previous year.* The 2019 thread is like that meme: “This could’ve been us but you refused to get on the Shea train”.



You are so right. I DIDN'T even think about this!








I'm so impressed by your observation and prediction.


----------



## syrk (Jan 5, 2019)

Considering that shea butter is fairly heavy, I'm curious to know how everyone is cleansing their hair.  Do you use a shampoo with every wash (sulfate or non-sulfate)? Does anyone co-wash or use a cleaning conditioner while using shea butter regularly with good results?


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 5, 2019)

syrk said:


> Considering that shea butter is fairly heavy, I'm curious to know how everyone is cleansing their hair.  Do you use a shampoo with every wash (sulfate or non-sulfate)? Does anyone co-wash or use a cleaning conditioner while using shea butter regularly with good results?



I have fine 4b strands with varying levels of density in different parts of my head. I am extremely heavy handed with Shea butter and I wash my hair with a sulfate shampoo (Pantene gold) once a month (moreso because the s curl I use makes my scalp itch). I normally don't co-wash between washes but I did the other day due to a henna treatment and I applied a generous amount of shea butter to my scalp and hair afterwards. My scalp did feel a little itchy at first but after a good massage with my finger pads, all is well


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 5, 2019)

as you can see, I really am heavy handed with the Shea but it'll absorb into my hair eventually


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 5, 2019)

syrk said:


> Considering that shea butter is fairly heavy, I'm curious to know how everyone is cleansing their hair.  Do you use a shampoo with every wash (sulfate or non-sulfate)? Does anyone co-wash or use a cleaning conditioner while using shea butter regularly with good results?


Sulfate shampoo every wash


----------



## keranikki (Jan 5, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My experimenting with the DC and Shea is over for now until I wash my hair. And find my frocking Oyin Hair Dew.



I have an unopened Liter of it. Do you want it? I don’t care for it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

Felt like playing in my hair, so I washed it UP & Shea Butter'ed it DOWN!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 441113
> Sorry. I couldn’t resist
> 
> But for real though, this year’s thread has something last year’s thread lacked: Results and testimonials from the previous year. The 2019 thread is like that meme: “This could’ve been us but you refused to get on the Shea train”.




At Obama's "I told you so" face!


----------



## keranikki (Jan 5, 2019)

syrk said:


> Considering that shea butter is fairly heavy, I'm curious to know how everyone is cleansing their hair.  Do you use a shampoo with every wash (sulfate or non-sulfate)? Does anyone co-wash or use a cleaning conditioner while using shea butter regularly with good results?



It depends on the water in your area. My water is a little towards the hard side, so I use a sulfate free shampoo mostly. I only use a sulfate shampoo maybe twice a year for mineral buildup. 
Co-wash or cleansing conditioners do not work well in my water environment. The buildup tends to happen at a much faster rate.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

syrk said:


> Considering that shea butter is fairly heavy, I'm curious to know how everyone is cleansing their hair.  Do you use a shampoo with every wash (sulfate or non-sulfate)? Does anyone co-wash or use a cleaning conditioner while using shea butter regularly with good results?



I alternate between Curl Junkie's Daily Fix cleansing conditioner and a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I have an unopened Liter of it. Do you want it? I don’t care for it.




Ummmmm if she doesnt want it, I do!!!


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 5, 2019)

syrk said:


> Considering that shea butter is fairly heavy, I'm curious to know how everyone is cleansing their hair.  Do you use a shampoo with every wash (sulfate or non-sulfate)? Does anyone co-wash or use a cleaning conditioner while using shea butter regularly with good results?



I have not used a sulphate shampoo in years and have been using Shea Butter based products since going natural. I sometimes wash with only water, and that works for me as well. So I'm sure a cleansing conditioner would be fine, or whatever else you choose.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 5, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I have an unopened Liter of it. Do you want it? I don’t care for it.


*YES!!!*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *YES!!!*



I was just waiting on you to say no, so I could scoop it up!


----------



## sunflora (Jan 5, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Washed and set my hair today. As an experiment, instead of doing LCO + SB on the ends, I slid everything to the right and used my GF Legendary Olive as my leave-in, then whipped shea as my cream and followed with an oil. I'll see in a day how my hair comes out.



Forgot to update this, but it was a total hit. I'll most likely be using shea in this method from now on, in between using up some of my other hair creams. It acts as a very light hold when used on my damp hair, which helps in keeping my hair stretched and clumped without tangling.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was just waiting on you to say no, so I could scoop it up!


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 5, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> My Shea butter mix was super creamy before I left for work yesterday but when I got back home, it had solidified a bit again. I had to melt it down again using the double boiler method, put it in the freezer, and re-whip. I let it sit for about 15 minutes and it had already started to harden. The only thing that I added was extra virgin olive oil. How can I make it stay creamy?


Try using oils and butters with a higher melt point. Coffee butter and Avocado butters have higher melt points and they melt into your skin upon contact...theyll melt right into your shea mix and keep it softer. Use good amounts of these softer butters.

If you're already using Olive Oil, you may need to use even more oil to balance out the shea which tends to harden at room temp.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 5, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I made my creamiest blend of Shea butter where today. I've tried the fancy smancy kind from Amazon but nothing compares to the good old yellow Shea butter from my local BSS. I put the container in a pot of boiling water for 5 minutes until the outside melted. Then I poured the Shea butter into a bowl and blended. It took maybe 3-5 minutes compared to the 15 minutes it took when I was using the butter from Amazon. I added a little bit of EVOO and slathered it on my blown out plaited hair. My hair feels amazing and the application was super easy.


Hey @icsonia22 is this the batch you did that hardened?
I believe it happened because you heated it first.

Blend your shea butter while it is a solid at room temperature. Cut it into chunks if you have to.

Your whip will stay whipped better this way.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh! I forgot!
This is especially for you @Chicoro !
I have a few shea stories from this week that are funny, but the best one is:
Since I just started using raw shea this week on my wash n gos, my hair has been luscious... If I say so myself...
Except I went to the hair salon to get a consult for hair colour, and the stylist was gushing and sticking her hands in my hair saying how soft and healthy  it is.

She asked me, what do I use to keep it moisturized.... I said Shea butter! 

*(Yes. I know. Shea butter doesn't actually moisturize...only water or watery products can do that...but tell that to my hair. It doesn't care)


----------



## sunflora (Jan 5, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Oh! I forgot!
> This is especially for you @Chicoro !
> I have a few shea stories from this week that are funny, but the best one is:
> Since I just started using raw shea this week on my wash n gos, my hair has been luscious... If I say so myself...
> ...



actuallyyyy *puts on glasses* shea butter is categorized as a penetrating oil, meaning it is able to enter the strand. Perhaps moisture isn't the right word, but it does keep hair from becoming dry.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'm still doing research with Shea butter. I see a lot of Shea butter vs petroleum based grease questions and comments. Not just in this thread or on the board, but also in videos.
> 
> The main difference between Shea butter and petroleum based hair grease is that Shea butter is *bio-active*. Hair grease is inert and not bio-active.









Ma'am I'm not trying to go back to school to understand these explanations. What does this mean?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 5, 2019)

@Chicoro 
I googled. I still don't understand what this means in context of hair and shea.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 5, 2019)

^ I'm assuming this means 'nutrients', as artificial substances do not contain nutrients.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 5, 2019)

So, my unofficial test performed under questionable circumstances still yields great results.  I thought my ends were a tad dry last week so I applied other moisturizing products each day.  On the last day, I used raw Shea butter instead.  Didn't have to reapply AND my hair feels nice and lush.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

1st progress photo of the year! I finally washed my straight hair today and maaaannn did I need it!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You are so right. I DIDN'T even think about this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Last year we were going on blind faith, praying for it to work. This year we’ve got documented proof!  Nothing beats that!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Felt like playing in my hair, so I washed it UP & Shea Butter'ed it DOWN!
> 
> View attachment 441131
> 
> ...


The dream is real!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> @Chicoro
> I googled. I still don't understand what this means in context of hair and shea.
> 
> View attachment 441149


I’m not @Chicoro but I’m gonna take a crack at it. Lemme know if I’m way off base. Shea butter is natural and plant based (heck it basically a plant). Which means it has all the cell components of plants (nucleus, mitochondria, cell wall, etc...) because it was alive at one point. That’s the biological part. It has energy that petroleum products don’t because of that reason. The active part is from the effect Shea seems to have on everything it touches. It has a positive impact on them. A good reaction so to speak. It keeps skin moisturized and protected from the harsh African sun (natural SPF). It maintains hair’s moisture level by sealing it in. It changes hair color to a deep, rich black or darker version of your hair color. It seems to stop grays from coming in as quickly or at all. In short, it’s a natural, plant based product that is actively reacting with (and improving imo) everything it comes in contact with. Hope that helps.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 6, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Hey @icsonia22 is this the batch you did that hardened?
> I believe it happened because you heated it first.
> 
> Blend your shea butter while it is a solid at room temperature. Cut it into chunks if you have to.
> ...



Yes this was the batch. It was great in the morning but hardened when i got back home from work. I'll give that a try. Thank you


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

*The Wasteland Has Sprung an Oasis!*

 In France Amazon.fr, and especially in Lyon, the beauty supply stores and the stores in general don't have the same amount of products that exist as do their equivalents in the US.  Thus, I've had to do without some things or had to find alternatives.

Well, lucky me! *Aroma Zone *has opened a flagship store in Lyon, France, where I live. It's been open since July, but I didn't discover it until around Christmas time 2018. It wasn't until when I saw a guy on the subway with a gift bag with the store's name and logo emblazoned across it. Yes I  did ask him, " Is that store here in town?!" All excited and out of breath.  His little eyes got big with fear. Anyway, he said yes, told me where it was and I went yesterday.

There are two stores in Paris and you can order online, too. But I don't like to order from French websites because language barrier issues and my money, *is NOT a good combination.*

The store did *NOT* disappoint. It is absolutely gorgeous inside. They have every ayurvedic powder known to womankind and every butter, oil, scent etc! And every thing you could ever want to create your own personalized, cosmetic.



The purpose of the store is for you to have ingredients to make your own beauty products for hair, face, body, including skin and make-up products. They have sample sizes all the way up to gallon sizes of things like glycerin. I LOVE THAT STORE. Shea butter prices were outrageous so I'll get that from somewhere else. 

So now, if @IDareT'sHair EVER decides to come visit  here in France, and she makes it to Lyon, we can do lunch and stop over here. I know she'll enjoy! Come on over,  baby Girl!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Oh! I forgot!
> This is especially for you @Chicoro !
> I have a few shea stories from this week that are funny, but the best one is:
> Since I just started using raw shea this week on my wash n gos, my hair has been luscious... If I say so myself...
> ...



@metro_qt 

How fabulous! I'm glad that it's already working for you. But, I already got a sneak peak at how fabulously moisturized and pretty your hair looks. You posted a picture in the Shoulder Length thread. So, are you going to post that same picture over here so we can all get a look at that pretty hair of yours?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Ma'am I'm not trying to go back to school to understand these explanations. What does this mean?



How cute! Sorry, not trying to make things overly complex. Bio active means that Shea butter is biologically active. It DOES SOMETHING, it interacts with the human body. I don't like to share stuff where I only have speculation. So, I continue to study.

I want to come with receipts! Because YOU know how Ya'll are:







And when I say something and those receipts are demanded, I'm going to be like:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! *Last year we were going on blind faith, praying for it to work.* This year we’ve got documented proof!  Nothing beats that!



Girl, speak for yo' self! I knew it worked. That's why I started a thread. And now, I have some beautiful, longer haired converts along for the ride. See you at bra-strap @caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> 1st progress photo of the year! I finally washed my straight hair today and maaaannn did I need it!
> View attachment 441163



@caribeandiva

After only* 27 *days [not even *1 full month *has gone by!!!!]  Queen Shea has done it again....Since you already posted, I have taken the liberty to analyze your progress!


*Thickening:*
@caribeandiva 's hair is gaining length AGAIN! If you notice with the blue line across her nose, the braid is becoming more uniformly thicker. There is not a thickness and then an immediate thinness as seen in the December 2018 photo. The braid is thickening all along the upper length.

*Lengthening:*
Although the very ends today in January, look EVEN THINNER than in December, this is not REGRESSION. This is PROGRESSION. Her hair has dropped in length. In the December photos, the longest parts of her braid did NOT reach the metal on her bra and , it stops just above her armpit.

In the January 2019 photo, her longest hairs hang PAST the metal on her bra. And if you want even more PROOF, look and see that *her hair has grown about  3/4 of an inch 
PAST her ARMPIT!!*!!

*You have grown beyond ARMPIT LENGTH!!!!!!! 

Show us where the armpits are at, Sir: *


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

How do Hair  Feets reach longer lengths?

One.Strand.AT.A.Time! 




​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

You got to believe it.
Do YOUR part.



This is not a game. Stay focused.
Queen Shea
got your
back!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

Me in my thoughts when I know that protective styling and Queen Shea are working on my behalf:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2019)

Queen Shea 'snatches' your hair the way clean food and  hard workouts 'snatch' a body.




Queen Shea is by no means selfish. Like Oprah duplicates her millionaire status in others, Queen Shea duplicates her Queen status in your hair.






So, to be Queen ready, do your part.

See you at the crowning in
December 2019!

 

It's time to be camera ready. No more excuses.
This is YOUR year!

​


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @metro_qt
> 
> How fabulous! I'm glad that it's already working for you. But, I already got a sneak peak at how fabulously moisturized and pretty your hair looks. You posted a picture in the Shoulder Length thread. So, are you going to post that same picture over here so we can all get a look at that pretty hair of yours?


lol, YES! -it looks bigger and better now, so I'm going to post an update pic this week (wash day is today)


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 6, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> 1st progress photo of the year! I finally washed my straight hair today and maaaannn did I need it!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
you're growing and retaining early in the year! got your shea game on!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva
> 
> After only* 27 *days [not even *1 full month *has gone by!!!!]  Queen Shea has done it again....Since you already posted, I have taken the liberty to analyze your progress!
> 
> ...


That last sentence! Thank you for breaking it down like only you can.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Me in my thoughts when I know that protective styling and Queen Shea are working on my behalf:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

@Chicoro 
Sounds like a Plan!

Got my Passport Renewal Papers Sitting Right Here!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Queen Shea 'snatches' your hair the way clean food and  hard workouts 'snatch' a body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so ready to take it to the next level!  I hope to break the barriers that have eluded me in the past ‍


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 6, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> you're growing and retaining early in the year! got your shea game on!


Thank you!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2019)

Just spritz with some rose water & put Sea Moss & Shea butter mix on top..Now hair is back in braided a bun..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I live in Lyon, France. They don't have 98% of the places and products that we have in the US! Thank you, though!


oh man I assumed you were in the US; i'm in Canada and am not trying to pay an arm and a leg for a bag of coffee so I went to a bulk store to get mine. Its been infusing for a little over a month now but now I want to infuse some in safflower oil


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 6, 2019)

So I've been lurking for a couple of months and made maybe 4 blends so far. 1 was a shea butter chocolate Jamaican black castor oil (smelled heavenly); shea butter hibiscus; shea butter avocado oil; and a shea butter safflower oil wheat germ and peppermint. 

What combo's have you all tired?

Shea butter with coffee infused safflower oil is next on my list


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2019)

Made my first shea mix of 2019 this afternoon!  I slathered it all over my hair concentrating on the ends.  It's been about 2 years since I've used shea butter and my hair has definitely missed it.





Just wanted to post a mini length check.  My hair has been in small twists for the past few weeks.   Will do a proper length check after I take my twists out.  Excited to see where this shea butter journey takes me this year.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 6, 2019)

I made a new mix today shea butter, aloe gel and grapeseed oil. It’s a lot easier to spread than the last mix I made with coconut oil. I used it under gel in my wash n go today. I can’t wait to see how it turns out. I really want this to work. I think my hair will like the combination of SB and grapeseed oil.


----------



## syrk (Jan 6, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Made my first shea mix of 2019 this afternoon!  I slathered it all over my hair concentrating on the ends.  It's been about 2 years since I've used shea butter and my hair has definitely missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks so nice, smooth and creamy. Whats in it? And beautiful hair!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2019)

It's great to see that this challenge is still going really strong. I have been using my SB blend on my skin but decided on a whim to use it as a sealant over my BM Grease. Very good combination on my hair and now I can use both as heavy sealants. The moisture in my hair is off the chain.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 6, 2019)

syrk said:


> This looks so nice, smooth and creamy. Whats in it? And beautiful hair!



Thank you!

I tried @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe and did 1 part shea butter, 1 part oil.  I used extra virgin olive oil for my oil since my hair responds well to it.  Super simple and it turned out great!  Thanks for sharing your recipe, @ElevatedEnergy!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey everyone *waves*... Sorry for the late response @Chicoro  I've been busy and couldn't really take the time to post pics til now. I'm def in for another yr and sooooo HAAPPPPYYYYY @Chicoro is hosting once again. IMO no one could do it like you chica so I'm all aboard the shea train.... Okay now down to business.....

My goal for 2019 is all wash and go related. I'm not quite bra strap yet but if I grow half an inch a month as i did last yr I'll be mid back when stretched by jan 1 2020 (7 in from belly button length.) I'm posting pics of the growth of my wash and go since apr 2018 til jan 2019. This is prob how i'll update my progress pics from now on.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Made my first shea mix of 2019 this afternoon!  I slathered it all over my hair concentrating on the ends.  It's been about 2 years since I've used shea butter and my hair has definitely missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is so long. We'll see you at hip length for sure in December, and quite possibly tailbone length! Is tail bone 2 words?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Hey everyone *waves*... Sorry for the late response @Chicoro  I've been busy and couldn't really take the time to post pics til now. I'm def in for another yr and sooooo HAAPPPPYYYYY @Chicoro is hosting once again. IMO no one could do it like you chica so I'm all aboard the shea train.... Okay now down to business.....
> 
> My goal for 2019 is all wash and go related. I'm not quite bra strap yet but if I grow half an inch a month as i did last yr I'll be mid back when stretched by jan 1 2020 (7 in from belly button length.) I'm posting pics of the growth of my wash and go since apr 2018 til jan 2019. This is prob how i'll update my progress pics from now on.  View attachment 441197 View attachment 441199 View attachment 441201 View attachment 441203 View attachment 441205 View attachment 441207




1 inch a month? That is so fabulous!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 7, 2019)

oh 


Chicoro said:


> 1 inch a month? That is so fabulous!


oh i'm sorry i meant .5 in


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> oh
> 
> oh i'm sorry i meant .5 in



That's still good, too!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have to buy some more Shea Butter. I did buy some Coffe Butter as well as Shea Oil and Babasu Oil. For my next batch i’ll include Coffee Butter. I made a DC with the Coffee Butter recently and so far it’s been working well for my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Hey everyone *waves*... Sorry for the late response @Chicoro  I've been busy and couldn't really take the time to post pics til now. I'm def in for another yr and sooooo HAAPPPPYYYYY @Chicoro is hosting once again. IMO no one could do it like you chica so I'm all aboard the shea train.... Okay now down to business.....
> 
> My goal for 2019 is all wash and go related. I'm not quite bra strap yet but if I grow half an inch a month as i did last yr I'll be mid back when stretched by jan 1 2020 (7 in from belly button length.) I'm posting pics of the growth of my wash and go since apr 2018 til jan 2019. This is prob how i'll update my progress pics from now on.  View attachment 441197 View attachment 441199 View attachment 441201 View attachment 441203 View attachment 441205 View attachment 441207


Wow your hair looks healthy @VictoriousBrownFlower. Very pretty too.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 7, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Wow your hair looks healthy @VictoriousBrownFlower. Very pretty too.


thanks!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 7, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> So I've been lurking for a couple of months and made maybe 4 blends so far. 1 was a shea butter chocolate Jamaican black castor oil (smelled heavenly); shea butter hibiscus; shea butter avocado oil; and a shea butter safflower oil wheat germ and peppermint.
> 
> What combo's have you all tired?
> 
> Shea butter with coffee infused safflower oil is next on my list


@IDareT'sHair Your soulmate has arrived!  When is the wedding?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 7, 2019)

Aggie said:


> It's great to see that this challenge is still going really strong. I have been using my SB blend on my skin but decided on a whim to use it as a sealant over my BM Grease. Very good combination on my hair and now I can use both as heavy sealants. The moisture in my hair is off the chain.


Yay!!! Welcome back to the Shea side! I missed you.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 7, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Hey everyone *waves*... Sorry for the late response @Chicoro  I've been busy and couldn't really take the time to post pics til now. I'm def in for another yr and sooooo HAAPPPPYYYYY @Chicoro is hosting once again. IMO no one could do it like you chica so I'm all aboard the shea train.... Okay now down to business.....
> 
> My goal for 2019 is all wash and go related. I'm not quite bra strap yet but if I grow half an inch a month as i did last yr I'll be mid back when stretched by jan 1 2020 (7 in from belly button length.) I'm posting pics of the growth of my wash and go since apr 2018 til jan 2019. This is prob how i'll update my progress pics from now on.  View attachment 441197 View attachment 441199 View attachment 441201 View attachment 441203 View attachment 441205 View attachment 441207


Beautiful!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 7, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks alot @caribeandiva


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 7, 2019)

So far my shea mix is playing well with my kinky curly products and my wash and go looks really moisturized. Now the question is how long will it stay moisturized. I’m hoping it will last until my hair color appointment on Thursday that would be 5 days.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Yay!!! Welcome back to the Shea side! I missed you.


Hi hon, I missed you too @caribeandiva


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 7, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> So far my shea mix is playing well with my kinky curly products and my wash and go looks really moisturized. Now the question is how long will it stay moisturized. I’m hoping it will last until my hair color appointment on Thursday that would be 5 days.


@GettingKinky have you ever tried hair cremes instead of gel for your wash and goes? The first set of pics i was using gel but the second I used eden body works curl defining cream.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 8, 2019)

@VictoriousBrownFlower would you say the eden body works curl defining creme is more of a styler, or can it be used as a moisturizer through out the week? You get so much product in one jar.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2019)

I managed to do my heavy sealing last night with a tiny scalp massage as well. For the M/S I used SSI Aloe and Hibiscus leave-in with my diy Queen Shea blend and BM Grease. My hair should stay well moisturized for a few days at least.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 8, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower would you say the eden body works curl defining creme is more of a styler, or can it be used as a moisturizer through out the week? You get so much product in one jar.


It can def be used as a moisturizer. I actually use it to do my twists when my hair is dry.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair is so long. We'll see you at hip length for sure in December, and quite possibly tailbone length! Is tail bone 2 words?


Thanks!! Fingers crossed! Lol.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 8, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @GettingKinky have you ever tried hair cremes instead of gel for your wash and goes? The first set of pics i was using gel but the second I used eden body works curl defining cream.



I haven’t but I do have Curls creme brule whipped curl cream. I’m worried that it won’t provide enough hold. Maybe I’ll try it on a weekend...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 8, 2019)

Can I still join in?

I'd been following this thread since last year's challenge.  And I've been completely convinced of the magnificence of Shea Butter.  The last batch that I whipped was with coconut oil and olive oil infused with fenugreek/amla/brahmi.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 8, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I haven’t but I do have Curls creme brule whipped curl cream. I’m worried that it won’t provide enough hold. Maybe I’ll try it on a weekend...


I've never tried the curls one but love the edens body works one. I also the cantu has one that's pretty good but heard the edens smells better. U get I think 16 oz for 7.99.

My wash and go usually lasts like 3 days but you can easily turn it into another style or rewet and add more product. It's super moisturizing too and your hair stays soft. I've also used conditioner and then topped it off with the edens body works with great results. 

I also like that if i get tired of waiting i can just pineapple it and take it out in the am without it messing up.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> *Can I still join in*?
> 
> I'd been following this thread since last year's challenge.  And I've been completely convinced of the magnificence of Shea Butter.  The last batch that I whipped was with coconut oil and olive oil infused with fenugreek/amla/brahmi.



Of course you can come play!

Bring your toys. If you don't have any, we have plenty of toys we can share with you. Just find a place on the mat and do you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2019)

Hmmm.. my baggied braids are sticking to one another. Can't have that. I'm wondering if a slather of Shea butter might help.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2019)

My friend sent me a text as soon as she got back from Mali. There was no,*"How was your trip?"* greeting from me. And not even a, "Glad to know you got back safe and sound".

The first thing "*I" *texted was, *"Did you get my Shea butter?*"


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you to everyone who helped me get my Shea butter consistency right. Adding more oil and whipping for a longer time did the trick. I've been using Shea for everything! I used it with my deep conditioner, on my scalp to prevent conditioner from getting on it and in my blown out hair. My hair feels so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Honi (Jan 9, 2019)

ok dangit i'm in.  I couldn't figure out how to use Shea because my hair looked dull but I guess whipping it is the way to make it work judging from the pictures posted.  I have an unused tub I threw under the sink I was so frustrated.  I do remember using about 2 tablespoonfuls of melted Shea butter in a cup of conditioner and had the softest hair ever so I'm ready to give it another try.


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2019)

Spritz hair with rose water,used NE Bringji leave in,applied Carrot Hair Cream on length..Used NE serum on scalp..Hair is super shiny & soft..

•Carrot Cream has Shea butter in it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Me in my thoughts when I know that *protective styling and Queen Shea* are working on my behalf:



I wore my hair out alot last year, but this year I'm really putting these two magical components to the test. (Also adding in low manipulation). I have no doubt in my mind that my hair feets are about to sprint!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 9, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I tried @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe and did 1 part shea butter, 1 part oil.  I used extra virgin olive oil for my oil since my hair responds well to it.  Super simple and it turned out great!  Thanks for sharing your recipe, @ElevatedEnergy!



Yay! I'm glad it worked well for you...that Whipped Shea you made looks so goodt!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 9, 2019)

I said this in the 2018 thread but it's worth mentioning again: Shea Butter can be used in so many ways and has the ability to replace other products in your routine. For product minimalists like me, this was like a dream come true. I love when I can find something that can do multiple things as I'm not one who enjoys having multiple items just sitting around. 

I use it:
1) To lay down my hair. The hair has to be wet for this, so I havent figured it out on straight hair yet...but my curly hair LIVES for this.

2) As heat protection. I don't blowdry (roller set instead) & I never turn my flat iron higher than 320. Been doing this since last year & not a single strand of damage. 

3) As a deep conditioner. I like Shea Nut Oil for this as I feel it rinses out better. I can use this alone, but I like to add Herbal Tea Rinses (scalp health) and a rinse out conditioner (more slip)....but I could use the Shea Nut Oil alone & be satisfied.

4) As a scalp treatment. Just discovered this. I was previously using an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil but mixed the two together and Bam! #Perfection

5) Sealant with a leave in on wash day. 

6) And of course....whipped to the GAWDS and slathered on the strands. I rarely pair anything with it after wash day....outside of rose water or distilled water...and the water is only as needed.

Shea holds it down for ya girl!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I wore my hair out alot last year, but this year I'm really putting these two magical components to the test. (Also adding in low manipulation). I have no doubt in my mind that *my hair feets are about to sprint!*


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 9, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped me get my Shea butter consistency right. Adding more oil and whipping for a longer time did the trick. *I've been using Shea for everything! *I used it with my deep conditioner, on my scalp to prevent conditioner from getting on it and in my blown out hair. My hair feels so soft and moisturized.



@icsonia22 after her Shea butter application:


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2019)

Ordered some Shea Nilotica Butter...
My hair responds very well to East African Shea Nilotica Butter,can’t wait to mix it up in different products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't remember why Shea Shea and I parted ways years ago  (might have been smell or the grease factor since I'm heavy-handed) but my hair instantly sighed with relief after the first application!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 9, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> I don't remember why Shea Shea and I parted ways years  (might have been smell or the grease factor since I'm heavy-handed) but my hair instantly sighed with relief after the first application!


----------



## Saga (Jan 9, 2019)

Even though I'm in my kinky twists, I've been trying to find little ways to incorporate she's into my life. I rub the butter between my hand and rub in on the the twists in the areas where my real hair begins, and right now I'm doing the baggy method with the shea, avurveda oil, and little bit of spritz to conduct the heat and help the strands absolutely rb the mixture.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> 4) As a scalp treatment. Just discovered this. I was previously using an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil but mixed the two together and Bam! #Perfection


Can you expand on this? How long do you leave it in? Do you use heat? Do you rinse it out after?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you expand on this? How long do you leave it in? Do you use heat? Do you rinse it out after?



This is fairly new to my Shea Routine. I haven't played around with it much other than applying it to my scalp (like how we used to grease our scalp back in the day). I've used it twice now that way.

I talked a bit more about my plans for it on Page 2: Post 41.

I was trying to dupe this product:
https://www.theinnatelife.co/products/normalscalptreatment

They suggest applying their product on your scalp as a pre-poo treatment and leaving it in overnight. That's the next way I want to use it. 

Once a get a solid routine down for it, I'll update the thread....like I said before, I'm still experimenting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> * Your soulmate has arrived!  When is the wedding?*


@caribeandiva
IKR?
You know I am the Combo-Queen!

I dream of Combo's


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 10, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> IKR?
> You know I am the Combo-Queen!
> 
> I dream of Combo's


I'm just trying to be like you and get the best use out of this big tub of ghanaian shea butter I have. Looking forward to more of these combos


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

This afternoon I poured some herbal tea rinse over freshly clean, shampooed hair and scalp. I also M/S with Redken Anti Snap, Luster's SCurl Moisturizer and my diy SB and BM Grease. Hair is happy again.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

Preparing the '*hair feets*' for the Shea 2019, 12- month dash!






Get those '*hair feets*' wrapped up and protected for the journey!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

I took out my braids tonight. They felt a little slimy. I keep them moist with water and coated with oil and shea butter + I put on my baggie concoction.

No matted ends. My hair unraveled nicely and I de-clumped, removed all the shedded hairs and put my hair in bantu knots for the night. I will re-braid tomorrow morning and I may wash my hair this weekends.

I don't feel any 'beaded' knots, at the end of any of my un-braided sections.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

For my hair, I have learned that I need to keep my moisture levels high: All.The.Time!






I try not to ever let my hair get 'thirsty', anymore and now keep it hydrated.






As a result, I don't have crunchy ends like I used to have. The goal is to avoid dryness. Even
one day of dryness can set me back ! 

Shea butter seals in all the moisture goodness. Water + Shea butter =  a great combination!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

_Are *YOUR* Hair Feets ready for the Shea Butter 12-Month Dash? 

Get warmed up
and 
Get ready! 

_


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

My Shea Butter '*Hair Length and Fullness Goals'* for December 2019:






Just playing ... sort of...​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

Who knows? With a bit of Shea love and attention, your 'hair feets' 
might just dance across the floor, too!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

If you've failed or had some set-backs, don't give up.  My hair is at a length that I have never seen it before. I thought I knew everything I needed to know about my own hair. Nope!

*Never give up on yourself or your hair.*​
Shea butter is not only protecting my hair, it has solved hair problems that I just recently discovered.


Shea butter keeps my hair from unraveling, so all those  hairs stay on my head instead of wrapping around the ends of my braid causing tangling and breakage. All that has stopped!
Shea butter lubricates my hair strands so even if I get tangles, they come apart with minimum friction and/or breakage.
Little changes applied conscientiously, and consistently can pay dividends in 2019!​


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 10, 2019)

Loving these tips, I'm just here taking notes like:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Loving these tips, I'm just here taking notes like:



Take them notes, and grow them  hair feets!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 10, 2019)

*Weired  Fact: Humans can become saponified like Shea butter *

Let me explain...

Like Shea fat, human beings can also saponified, too! When human beings 'get soapy', it is referred to as adipocere. Certain specific conditions must be present. Women and children, due to having more fat in their bodies, are more likely to form adipocere than men. From the YouTube video: ADIPOCERE aka CORPSE WAX (Ask a Mortician)


----------



## sunflora (Jan 10, 2019)

If you put some shea butter on your edges/babyhairs before you wrap your hair at night, your edges will be laid down in the morning without that nasty, greasy look that edge control gives. Just a really natural looking smoothness that isn't hurting or breaking your hair, or clogging your follicles.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 10, 2019)

Today is wash day! did my rinses and a hard protein because I know I was due for one, DC with an oldie i just repurchase and slathered every inch on hair and scalp in my Shea hibiscus safflower mix and am air drying as we speak.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2019)

I've been wearing my hair in two canerows, with the ends pinned up. I undid them tonight to apply more Shea and rebraid. The braidout looked nice while it was loose. I may wear it out in a few days... if it doesn't rain. But I think the rain is coming so...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2019)

My hair just soaks up Shea Butter, I seal every night and baggy. When it’s time to seal again the Shea is all soaked in! Love the feel of my braids! Shea to stay!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm so late, but you know I'm in! I'll see what photos I can gather.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> If you've failed or had some set-backs, don't give up.  My hair is at a length that I have never seen it before. I thought I knew everything I needed to know about my own hair. Nope!
> 
> *Never give up on yourself or your hair.*​
> Shea butter is not only protecting my hair, it has solved hair problems that I just recently discovered.
> ...


I realize why they call it a journey because there's twists and turns on the way to discovering your next step. It's exciting to discover something new isn't it? I am so passionate about the journey I've taken my neices(both natural) under my wing so they can have long luxurious hair too. People think my neices hair is a wig because it's so thick long and pretty now. B4 me she had broken off dry hair now it looks like a curly unit. *pats self on back* 

My skin is the biggest shocker. It's so soft and blemish free. From head to toe(thanks to exfoliating and queen shea)


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 10, 2019)

I posted this in the Hip length and beyond challange, but since I’ll be in here a lot more I figured I can cross post. Here’s what my regimen will be looking like:

View media item 130027View media item 130025
And I’ve been doing two French braids or these, which I call Falecia braids:
(Excuse my face. I’m not feeling to well today)


via Imgflip Meme Generator
It’s not noted in my regimen, but I moisturize my hair with water, or rose water, and seal with my butter mixture I bought. Which I absolutely love.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 10, 2019)

So far I’ve been consistently using a butter of choice in and on my hair. While I love Shea Butter, I did want to try others.

I bought a mixture of Cupuaçu, Cacao, and MuruMuru Butter, and bought another bag of Cupuaçu Butter to whip up. It’s about 8oz so that’s plenty for me.

I like this Butter (Cupuaçu) for its healing properties. Not just my hair, but also my face. It’s helped tremendously with my acne scars and preventing further acne breakouts. All of the expensive, medicated stuff I’ve bought throughout the years, don’t compare to this Butter. Proactive, Neutrogena, Clinique, etc. what years of manufactured products couldn’t do, this Butter has been fixing in a matter of weeks. So yay!

As for my hair, it’s been amazing at pre-pooing. I always had troubles finger detangling on dry hair, mostly due to tangles that were too gnarly to get at either with my fingers or a comb. So far the butter mixture of all three mentioned above helps tremendously with removing shed hairs and separating/detangling my hair in sections. I would usually just do all of my detangling in the shower, but I’d always leave behind tangles that a comb couldn’t catch, and while I find detangling to be a lot faster in the shower, under running water, it’s fairly well known how fragile wet hair can be, espeacially with fine hair such as mine. So I’ve been slowly getting over my fears of touching my hair dry, for fear of breakage, but it’s proving to be so much better at tangle reduction, as well as mitigating breakage from said tangles, and with the help of Butter, and gentle, separating I think I’ll finally get to Classic Length easily.

But the MOST beneficial thing I’ve noted so far is the change in my porosity. It’s always been through the roof, and being relaxed it’s even more so. I’ve always thought that was something I’d have to deal with and work around, but this Butter mixture is bringing my porosity down to an acceptable level. It’s allowed me to stretch my wash days, and in turn reduce mechanical damage. I don’t think I’ll ever fully escape accidentally snapping a hair or two, but that’s solely just from the force exerted on my hair from my hands, and it’s usually 1-4 hairs. My hair holds moisture a lot better, and after washing, it doesn’t suck up moisture immediately, and drys at a slower pace. Yay!

As for my scalp, oh boy. Where do I begin? So far it’s been about two weeks since starting fully with using butters, but my scalp sensitivity has been getting under control more and more, and from what my measuring tape tells me I’ve already hit a full inch of growth, putting me at nearly 35 inches, and 2.5 inches from Classic. Yay! I specifically like Cupuaçu Butter for how light it is and its higher melting point for absorption. Lot less itching, and even after coming from the gym, I can wash the next day without scalp irritation from sweat.

I’ll post up another length picture at the end of this month to compare length shots, but so far these are all the short terms goals I’ve hit, and in such little time! I have not forgotten about Queen Shea. I’ll will be stocking up on a little and using it more towards my ends since they need something a bit more heavier.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Weired  Fact: Humans can become saponified like Shea butter *
> 
> Let me explain...
> 
> Like Shea fat, human beings can also saponified, too! When human beings 'get soapy', it is referred to as adipocere. Certain specific conditions must be present. Women and children, due to having more fat in their bodies, are more likely to form adipocere than men. From the YouTube video: ADIPOCERE aka CORPSE WAX (Ask a Mortician)


I'm pretty sure this happened in an episode of CSI.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 10, 2019)

Today I noticed that my hair doesn't shrink as much as it used to when I leave it out. I think it's because of the Shea butter.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 11, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Today I noticed that my hair doesn't shrink as much as it used to when I leave it out. I think it's because of the Shea butter.


Are you natural? Mine doesn't either. I'm wondering if the thickness of the shea mix weighs the hair down in some weird way. Do you have fine strands? Is your density on the finer side of normal>?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Today I noticed that my hair doesn't shrink as much as it used to when I leave it out. I think it's because of the Shea butter.



I bet your hair looked pretty,too! I wish this were me! 


If you don't have any glycerin type products in the hair, then Shea butter can really elongate the hair. I use Scurl , which is glycerin based, so my hair draws up.  But, that's a conscious choice that I have made.

Once, I ran out of Scurl and I used water and Shea butter to do my hair. It was elongated, but hard.

The best elongating combination seems to be hair conditioner that is glycerin free and Shea butter. The conditioner can be a rinse out conditioner or a leave in conditioner.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> For my hair, I have learned that I need to keep my moisture levels high: All.The.Time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. That’s been the biggest breakthrough for me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2019)

Don't slack on your Shea application this weekend. I just applied a fresh coating....don't let me jump on this thang by myself!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 11, 2019)

General Q: How do you guys strike a balance between manipulating your hair to care for it, and leaving it alone. For instance I try to M&S max 2x a week, and I wash my hair generally every 2 weeks (more often when necessary) - to reduce as much breakage as I can. But I’ve noticed many on here manipulate their hair more often with great results. How much breakage is too much breakage (not including shed hairs)? Please ‘splain


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 11, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Don't slack on your Shea application this weekend. I just applied a fresh coating....don't let me jump on this thang by myself!



Whyyy thhhoo?


----------



## sunflora (Jan 11, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> General Q: How do you guys strike a balance between manipulating your hair to care for it, and leaving it alone. For instance I try to M&S max 2x a week, and I wash my hair generally every 2 weeks (more often when necessary) - to reduce as much breakage as I can. But I’ve noticed many on here manipulate their hair more often with great results. How much breakage is too much breakage (not including shed hairs)? Please ‘splain



I think everyone is different. I manipulate my hair almost every day, but I don't m&s everyday because that will cause me damage, personally. I would see a lot of broken hairs. When I manipulate, I oil my hands lightly, undo my braids, apply oil and/or shea butter lightly simply by pressing my hair between the palms of my hands and sliding down, then rebraid . No brushing, no spritzing.  Only if it feels dry do I add something like water or even a bit of a leave-in cream, but it seems to stay pretty supple for the majority of the week. I wash every 5 days - washing is what I consider my moisturizing day, because I wash off all of the oil and allow water to penetrate my hair, then seal it all back in again.

As for breakage, I think you have to be realistic with your hair and any processes you have had - dye, heat damage, etc. So for me, I do realize that I will have breakage. My breakage decreased when I stopped over-moisturizing my hair and cut down the use of brushes/combs between washes. I do still see perhaps 1-3 broken hairs when rebraiding my hair, but I do expect that from hair that has been dyed and badly heat damaged. If you have all virgin hair, I would attribute any broken hairs to ssks, perhaps.

My experience and technique differs, I think many other people like to moisturize their hair more often than I do, so I would not take my word as gospel. That is simply what works for my hair.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The best elongating combination seems to be hair conditioner that is glycerin free and Shea butter. The conditioner can be a rinse out conditioner or a leave in conditioner.


That's exactly what I used. 



VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Are you natural? Mine doesn't either. I'm wondering if the thickness of the shea mix weighs the hair down in some weird way. Do you have fine strands? Is your density on the finer side of normal>?


I am natural. A mixture of fine and thick strands, not sure about density.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 11, 2019)

Jade Feria said:


> I'm so late, but you know I'm in! I'll see what photos I can gather.



Hey Jade!!!!


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 11, 2019)

This is what my hair looks like right now. I don't have a before picture, but pre-Shea it would shrink to half that length. I just measured, it's about four inches at that level of shrinkage.

 

For comparison, this is its stretched length:

 

I measured it at approximately 10" in the nape and crown areas, 9" behind my ears, and 6" in the front. Guess which area is getting the most attention from now on?

But anyway, my original point was to show what my shrunken hair looks like post-Shea.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2019)

I spotted a unicorn in plain view, in another thread. She's a Shea Made Unicorn....but you know how modest they can be sometimes....

Let me sprinkle a few treats ... Every body else, PLEASE restrain yourselves and REFRAIN from eating the unicorn treats. 






And let me put something to drink out there, too.






And a little bit of incentive, "Hey, Girl!"







Act natural everybody....


"Yoo whooooo!"  @ElevatedEnergy 

_"You whooooooooooo!"

"Are you going to share those Shea Shined Roller Set Curl photos you posted in that [other] thread? Hmmm?"


_


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> This is what my hair looks like right now. I don't have a before picture, but pre-Shea it would shrink to half that length. I just measured, it's about four inches at that level of shrinkage.
> 
> View attachment 441355
> 
> ...



*"I measured it at approximately 10" in the nape and crown areas, 9" behind my ears, and 6" in the front. Guess which area is getting the most attention from now on?"*


I like measurements like these. When you have hair growth success, having your measurements  makes the victory all the sweeter and REPEATABLE!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> This is what my hair looks like right now. I don't have a before picture, but pre-Shea it would shrink to half that length. I just measured, it's about four inches at that level of shrinkage.
> 
> View attachment 441355
> 
> ...




Wooo,  you hair is long!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I spotted a unicorn in plain view, in another thread. She's a Shea Made Unicorn....but you know how modest they can be sometimes....
> 
> Let me sprinkle a few treats ... Every body else, PLEASE restrain yourselves and REFRAIN from eating the unicorn treats.
> 
> ...














Washed & Roller Set today. This is right after removing the rollers:







But I got goals to meet so I seperated the curls, Shea'd it UP & bunned it DOWN!



HOLLLLLLAAAAA!!!!!

*sorry if the pics are huge*


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 12, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> General Q: How do you guys strike a balance between manipulating your hair to care for it, and leaving it alone. For instance I try to M&S max 2x a week, and I wash my hair generally every 2 weeks (more often when necessary) - to reduce as much breakage as I can. But I’ve noticed many on here manipulate their hair more often with great results. How much breakage is too much breakage (not including shed hairs)? Please ‘splain



I’d agree with others that have mentioned it being unique for each individual.  

Too much breakage for me is more than 10-15 hairs on eaither side of my head within 1-2 days, if I part my hair down the middle. 

It’s kind of a process for me, because breakage tends to follow a pattern (for me at least). 

Usually it’s due to shedding, which leads to tangles, which leads increased manipulation to detangle, which leads to breakage. 

A happy medium I’ve been figuring out is that when moisturizing and sealing does not take care of dryness, I need to wash. I find moisturizing and hydrating to be two different things. Usually when I can notice that, the dryness doesn’t get too out of hand to the point where my hair is taking up absurd amounts of moisture, making it extremely sensitive to even the softest handling. 

On a weekly basis I get a few broken hairs. I try to monitor it and 5-7 hairs seems to not disrupt my length retention as well as my already fragile hemline. 

Even with the amount of length I have now, I can manipulate my hair frequently mostly due to the fact that leaving my hair alone for weeks at a time actually constitutes tangles. Lots of em. But daily manipulation kind of irritates my hair as well. Every 2-3 days is a good spot for me to be at. 

I think it also depends on hair length, how much you shed, and how well your hair responds to moisture, and product selection.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 12, 2019)

*Hair Feet Journey*

*~3 inches/ 2 year cycles ~*
*(3 inches gained all around over 2 years)*
​Got a new hair length goal you are trying to reach? Well, be prepared to pay your dues over a 2 year period. 


To calculate the next hair feet's landing, it seems to take single hair strands about 12 months to make the journey to the next 3 inch goal length. For example, if the majority of your hair is around collarbone, the next destination within 3 inches will likely be armpit. Thus, it will take some strands about 1 year to touchdown their little hair feets at armpit length.


Then, it will most likely take another 12 months for the bulk of the hair to follow and land its hair feets at the same length.

*"But I thought hair grows at 6 inches a year?"*

Yes, it can! And, you are very likely to have some hairs that gain 6 inches over a 12 month period. But 'some hairs' do not make the bulk or majority of the hair.

Hence, significant length gains that can be easily seen tend to happen over a 2 year cycle. Nurture those hair feets!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 12, 2019)

*
*
*"We tend to treasure what we measure!"*​*
How to Measure Your Natural Hair, in Its Natural State to Obtain Starting Measurements*

Section the hair
Nape, crown and front may grow at different rates
Section the three areas or create more areas
Section same areas on both left and right sides

Measure each section from the root to the ends dry and wet
*WET Measure: *Wet each section with a spray bottle full of very warm water. Then measure hair AND RECORD IT!
*DRY Measure*: Place the same wet sections into bantu knots. Then, let them dry over night. Stretch hair out and RECORD IT!

My dry hair measurements tend to be shorter than my wet hair measurements.

These are suggestions. If you have found a way that works for you, please feel free to share.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 12, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I think everyone is different. I manipulate my hair almost every day, but I don't m&s everyday because that will cause me damage, personally. I would see a lot of broken hairs. When I manipulate, I oil my hands lightly, undo my braids, apply oil and/or shea butter lightly simply by pressing my hair between the palms of my hands and sliding down, then rebraid . No brushing, no spritzing.  Only if it feels dry do I add something like water or even a bit of a leave-in cream, but it seems to stay pretty supple for the majority of the week. I wash every 5 days - washing is what I consider my moisturizing day, because I wash off all of the oil and allow water to penetrate my hair, then seal it all back in again.
> 
> As for breakage, I think you have to be realistic with your hair and any processes you have had - dye, heat damage, etc. So for me, I do realize that I will have breakage. My breakage decreased when I stopped over-moisturizing my hair and cut down the use of brushes/combs between washes. I do still see perhaps 1-3 broken hairs when rebraiding my hair, but I do expect that from hair that has been dyed and badly heat damaged. If you have all virgin hair, I would attribute any broken hairs to ssks, perhaps.
> 
> My experience and technique differs, I think many other people like to moisturize their hair more often than I do, so I would not take my word as gospel. That is simply what works for my hair.



I completely agree about being realistic about your hair’s history and working with it/around it. I know I have damage from practices that sped up the weathering process, so not chemical damage but maybe being too rough etc. I may have forgotten, but my hair hasn’t bc it can’t regenerate lol. I too would get too much damage from moisturizing everyday, at least with my technique now. The product building up would increase stress on my admittedly fine strands, and the application process would seal the deal - at least I think that’s what would happen over time.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 12, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’d agree with others that have mentioned it being unique for each individual.
> 
> Too much breakage for me is more than 10-15 hairs on eaither side of my head within 1-2 days, if I part my hair down the middle.
> 
> ...



This is absolutely so helpful, and I think highlights the intuition I’m trying to develop with my own hair. Right now, I have been weighing the pros and cons of washing weekly. My hair stays softer/conditioned (especially with Shea Butter) when I wash weekly, but I think I get the same amount of breakage I would get if I washed every 2 weeks (plus I’m lazy and just like to let my hair be with these wash days). It’s like how gentle can I be (maybe Protein Treatments even more often)/maybe I’m jumping the gun an my hair is actually doing just fine. Either way, thank you for this response!


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 13, 2019)

I just found a gorgeous naija Shea unicorn on Instagram. If you care to drool for yourself, here is the link to her page. She's grazing tail bone length and I read in her comments that she uses her own Shea butter mix. 

https://instagram.com/sosodarl?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1wvwhq68uh2zb


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I just found a gorgeous naija Shea unicorn on Instagram. If you care to drool for yourself, here is the link to her page. She's grazing tail bone length and I read in her comments that she uses her own Shea butter mix.
> 
> https://instagram.com/sosodarl?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1wvwhq68uh2zb



Yes! Her routine and products look very similar to the routine and products in this thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

Before, I used to say that I can recognize a person who is using Shea butter based upon the thickness and the length of their hair. Now, I realize I need to add one more thing: the darkness or blackness of the hair.

Shea Butter Grown Hair tends to be:

Unusually thick!
Unusually long!
Unusually dark/black?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

My hair growth spurt is right on time. I was scheduled to 'see one' in December. In January, I can see that my hair has grown a little bit.  It looks like a lot more hairs are thickening at the longer length I gained a few months back. I'll take it! 

I'm expecting growths spurts in February and April. So, I'll probably do a thorough, visual length check around the first or second week in May! 

It feels good when you put actions consciously in place and they start and continue to pay off.  It's a nice feeling of empowerment.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Before, I used to say that I can recognize a person who is using Shea butter based upon the thickness and the length of their hair. Now, I realize I need to add one more thing: the darkness or blackness of the hair.
> 
> Shea Butter Grown Hair tends to be:
> 
> ...



I think the black isn't in the works for me. I dyed my hair black back in June, now I have plenty of medium brown new growth. It's light in the sunlight, and I can see a definite reverse ombre on shed strands. I had hoped that using shea butter would darken it, but that doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe it just needs more time.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I think the black isn't in the works for me. I dyed my hair black back in June, now I have plenty of medium brown new growth. It's light in the sunlight, and I can see a definite reverse ombre on shed strands. I had hoped that using shea butter would darken it, but that doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe it just needs more time.



I think you may be comparing apples to oranges in this case. The changes of thickness, length and blackness tend to be seen in hair that has not undergone any chemical treatments and is  completely natural. Hair coloring is a chemical treatment. Henna and indigo also change the hair, but the process is different.

So, I think that you have changed the chemical structure of your hair and impacted the melanin granules in your hair. Although your hair color is lovely, and your hair is pretty, technically, the part of the hair that has been colored has been damaged forever.

Shea butter should be able to impart a glorious shine on your hair, that's different as that pertains to the surface of the hair strand. Coloring hair can and does impact the smoothness of the surface, but, Shea butter can have a positive impact on that.

As it pertains to darkening the hair, it may. But, it's not likely. The dyed hair can become shinier and richer in the ombre color, but not blacker. Thus, what you may want to look for is darkening of the hair that has not been dyed.

There's no microscope at Chez Chicoro, so I could be totally off-base. Keep an eye on your hair, and please let us know what transpires, as it relates to the colored hair possibly darkening in the future.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> As it pertains to darkening the hair, it may. But, it's not likely. The dyed hair can become shinier and richer in the ombre color, but not blacker. Thus, what you may want to look for is darkening of the hair that has not been dyed.
> 
> There's no microscope at Chez Chicoro, so I could be totally off-base. Keep an eye on your hair, and please let us know what transpires, as it relates to the colored hair possibly darkening in the future.



To clarify, the colored hair was dyed jet black - so I don't expect it to get darker! My roots are very light (perhaps maybe just in comparison) but medium-light brown. I wanted _those_ to darken up, I don't much like the color of my natural hair which is why I always dyed it jet black. I hoped it could naturally darken so it wouldn't stand out so much against the hair that was dyed black, or just be that color in general.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 13, 2019)

My twists on Queen Shea


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

sunflora said:


> To clarify, the colored hair was dyed jet black - so I don't expect it to get darker! My roots are very light (perhaps maybe just in comparison) but medium-light brown. *I wanted those to darken up,* I don't much like the color of my natural hair which is why I always dyed it jet black. I hoped it could naturally darken so it wouldn't stand out so much against the hair that was dyed black, or just be that color in general.



Thank you for the clarification. I completely misunderstood about what you wanted to darken. There is a real possibility that your natural hair may darken. Keep us posted, please!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> View attachment 441435My twists on Queen Shea



These twists are long, thick and full! They all look perfectly even, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm sniffing my palms...

I just finished squeezing and straining out the coffee oil. It smells so good.  I thought I would have too much, but it turns out my jar tilted over and all the oil spilled out into the bag and onto the floor. 

But, I was able to salvage about 1/2 cup. To ensure it mixed well with my Shea butter, I melted the Shea and coffee oil using a double boiler. I  put it in the fridge and I will whip it tomorrow.

I was inspired from post #160 from @ElevatedEnergy . I have placed the coffee oil and Shea in the first post of this thread, under, "Things We've Learned About Shea in 2019."


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> These twists are long, thick and full! They all look perfectly even, too!


They look thick in the picture but they’re actually mini-twists. And I have two twists, both near my hairline, one on the left and one on the right that are only about three inches long. I’m in a full panic that is only assuaged by multiple glasses of champagne. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> They look thick in the picture but they’re actually mini-twists. And I have two twists, both near my hairline, one on the left and one on the right that are only about three inches long. I’m in a full panic that is only assuaged by multiple glasses of champagne. I don’t know what to do.



You'll be fine!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> They look thick in the picture but they’re actually mini-twists. And I have two twists, both near my hairline, one on the left and one on the right that are only about three inches long. I’m in a full panic that is only assuaged by multiple glasses of champagne. I don’t know what to do.



Did you twist your hair wet with Shea or dry? And, did you add Shea to the ends or from root to tip?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Did you twist your hair wet with Shea or dry? And, did you add Shea to the ends or from root to tip?


I had previously washed my hair and applied shea from root to tip. A few days after having my hair loose I decided I wanted mini twists which I do maybe once a year. I didn’t put any new product on my hair when I twisted. Two days after I put in my twists I spritzed each end of my twists with water and sealed with my shea butter mix.


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2019)

@LivingInPeace Your twists looks pretty & full..Great job..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is fairly new to my Shea Routine. I haven't played around with it much other than applying it to my scalp (like how we used to grease our scalp back in the day). I've used it twice now that way.
> 
> I talked a bit more about my plans for it on Page 2: Post 41.
> 
> ...



Updating this & @Black Ambrosia My crown was not feeling Queen Shea applied directly to my scalp. I didnt notice it until wash day, but when I was manipulating that area it was very tender. No ma'am....I don't play about my scalp, so I wont be using it that way anymore.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2019)

I have not henna'd/indigo'd my hair since August 2018. I wont be bothered with it again until absolutely needed & I'll probably only spot treat.....but hopefully thats many, many years down the road (I'm trying to embrace my true hair color but I aint ready to embrace too much grey hair)  At just a few months shy of 40, I only have 1 or 2 grey strands in my crown. Thankfully, I'm one of the few where Shea has made my natural color appear darker & greys are few and far between. Please oh please stay that way!!!! 

This is my natural dark brown color without henna/indigo.



I'mma save this post to my tablet, so I can remember to do a full year comparison photo of the color difference in August 2019.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2019)

I found out that I can’t use Oyin Hair Dew (contains Shea) and pure Shea on my hair at the same time.  It makes my hair hard and I get a lot of little pieces. I either have to use the Hair Dew and HBCO, or something that doesn’t contain Shea and use Shea on top.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *I found out that I can’t use Oyin Hair Dew (contains Shea) and pure Shea on my hair at the same time.  It makes my hair hard and I get a lot of little pieces.* I either have to use the Hair Dew and HBCO, or something that doesn’t contain Shea and use Shea on top.


This happened to me when I used black strap molasses on my hair - never again .


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Washed & Roller Set today. This is right after removing the rollers:
> 
> View attachment 441359
> 
> ...


WOW! I need ti get back on my rollersetting grind...these two kids take up all my time


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> It feels good when you put actions consciously in place and they start and continue to pay off.  It's a nice feeling of empowerment.


Amen to that!!!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 14, 2019)

Lita said:


> @LivingInPeace Your twists looks pretty & full..Great job..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2019)

For all my talk about length gains, I've had some significant breakage since I started on my Shea journey in late December, 2016. Instead of looking at it as failure, I try to look at breakage as my hair trying to communicate to me what works and what does not work.

I have some breakage that I got from losing an 'entire, whole curl', more than once. My hair breaks easily around and at the nape. Because of that breakage, I paid attention and made some adjustments. I listened, learned and modified my actions based upon the needs of my hair.

Here's my breakage:

   

I think it is a significant amount, especially if it had continued to break. But I use things like this to better educate myself about what my hair is trying to communicate to me.

As a direct result of  this breakage, I lost about 20+ inches of hair that took at least 4 years to get to the length. BUT, I was able to see that my hair curls within the braids and then becomes matted. So now, I consciously search out that situation.

There is no guarantee that it won't happen again. There is also no guarantee that another challenge won't crop up. But as was stated so clearly upthread, that's why this is called a,
"Hair Journey".

So, don't beat yourself up if you have what looks like a set-back. It's part of your hair education. If you pay attention and make adjustments, you hair will greatly reward you by responding with health and length retention.

Shea butter helped me understand how clumping can be good and bad. So, I clump when I braid, but de-clump when I need to finger detangle before I re-braid again.

It's easy to feel discouraged and hard to see the positives sometimes. But if you give up, you will never get where you are trying to go. Just don't give up!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> WOW! I need ti get back on my rollersetting grind...*these two kids take up all my time*



Thank you. My two youngest (15 months & 4) are my motivation to roller set. I know it's going to take a while, so I look at it as my "me time" from them. I be like gone on with dad nih...mom needs to do her hair and it's gonna take a few hours! 






I take my sweet time too! LOL


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you. My two youngest (15 months & 4) are my motivation to roller set. I know it's going to take a while, so I look at it as my "me time" from them. I be like gone on with dad nih...mom needs to do her hair and it's gonna take a few hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly what I do with my 1 and three year old


----------



## periwinklepeach (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello ladies, I've been lurking in this thread for the past few months and slowly stepping up my shea game.

Last night I had a dream about applying whipped shea to my hair while riding the bus, so I figure it's time to make a post here.

I get my shea in a tub with the yellow label from the BSS and just scoop a bit, melt it in my hands, and apply to my hair over some Elasta QP Mango Butter. About 2 months ago I started applying to the entire length, and for the past 2 wash cycles I've been putting a tiny bit on my scalp, which tends to get very dry. I wash every weekend and usually re-moisturize mid-week with aloe vera juice and re-seal with shea or black castor oil. I used to have strands that broke in the middle, but that hasn't happened for a while now. I also had a lot of breakage at the last 1/2 cm of the strands, but that is much better too. My SSK are much better, but they're still around. I've mostly made peace with them.

I tried to do a length check last weekend but I got distracted after I measured the first section so i'll try again this weekend. I'm just past bra strap length in the back and around 3 inches past chin length in the front. I'm hoping to get to waist length, even though I'm not entirely sure what the difference between that and mid back length is. I feel like my waist is in the middle of my back lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2019)

periwinklepeach said:


> Hello ladies, I've been lurking in this thread for the past few months and slowly stepping up my shea game.
> 
> Last night I had a dream about applying whipped shea to my hair while riding the bus, so I figure it's time to make a post here.
> 
> ...




Queen Shea got you out her dreaming about her!







It's official. You are one of us, now!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2019)

I made my Shea Coffee Butter. It came out gorgeous. There are tiny specks of ground coffee in it. So, it looks like vanilla ice cream. I soaked some coffee beans in sunflower oil and spilled 90% of the oil. But, I had just enough coffee infused oil. The coffee oil smelled absolutely delicious.  The coffee smell has dissipated and is almost completely gone. That's okay. I'm going to use exclusively on my body, until the butter is completely gone!

  

@ElevatedEnergy , thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2019)

@Chicoro ^^^Looks nice rich,creamy and thick...Kudos!

*And it does look like ice cream 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Weired  Fact: Humans can become saponified like Shea butter *
> 
> Let me explain...
> 
> Like Shea fat, human beings can also saponified, too! When human beings 'get soapy', it is referred to as adipocere. Certain specific conditions must be present. Women and children, due to having more fat in their bodies, are more likely to form adipocere than men. From the YouTube video: ADIPOCERE aka CORPSE WAX (Ask a Mortician)


I love Ask a Mortician!! Been subscribed for a while now.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 14, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I realize why they call it a journey because there's twists and turns on the way to discovering your next step. It's exciting to discover something new isn't it? I am so passionate about the journey I've taken my neices(both natural) under my wing so they can have long luxurious hair too. People think my neices hair is a wig because it's so thick long and pretty now. B4 me she had broken off dry hair now it looks like a curly unit. *pats self on back*
> 
> My skin is the biggest shocker. It's so soft and blemish free. From head to toe(thanks to exfoliating and queen shea)


Love it!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Don't slack on your Shea application this weekend. I just applied a fresh coating....don't let me jump on this thang by myself!


Don’t worry. I joined you.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2019)

Let the radiant Shea Skin begin! Alright @VictoriousBrownFlower and @ElevatedEnergy ,

I'm starting my exfoliating, applying Shea Coffee oil journey today! My burn scars are almost 2 years old, not 3 as I mistakenly thought. But still...I got on my furry onesy, so I'll keep all that greasy delight contained on my skin and covered - and not have it get on my sheets! And, can I add the fact that I have my electric blanket, too. Me and myself and I are going to be tearing UP some sleep tonight!

I count the hours until I can get back to my electric blanket for another night's GREAT sleep! I sleep so good now, one night I woke myself up because I was  clapping so hard, with my hands in the air.  I guess whatever I was dreaming about must have been an exciting performance.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I love Ask a Mortician!! Been subscribed for a while now.



I've been missing out! Got to make up for lost time.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 14, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Chicoro ^^^Looks nice rich,creamy and thick...Kudos!
> 
> *And it does look like ice cream
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you, @Lita ! How is your hair doing with Queen Shea?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Washed & Roller Set today. This is right after removing the rollers:
> 
> View attachment 441359
> 
> ...


 I don’t even roller set anymore but I’m still drooling!


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you, @Lita ! How is your hair doing with Queen Shea?



@Chicoro Hello! My hair is coming along very well..My order of Shea Nilotica Butter was delivered today & other Shea mix items..I notice when I apply Shea butter on on my ends & use a roller,My ends stay nice and silky with few to no knots..Shea Butter is really helping with retaining length/no single strand knots..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 14, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> General Q: How do you guys strike a balance between manipulating your hair to care for it, and leaving it alone. For instance I try to M&S max 2x a week, and I wash my hair generally every 2 weeks (more often when necessary) - to reduce as much breakage as I can. But I’ve noticed many on here manipulate their hair more often with great results. How much breakage is too much breakage (not including shed hairs)? Please ‘splain


I finger comb my hair daily when I take my braids down in the morning to put my hair into a bun. I use a wide tooth comb to detangle during wash days.


----------



## curly caress (Jan 14, 2019)

[QUOTE="Bun Mistress"

Braidouts with Shea butter hair lotion.  I am trying to formulate my own Shea butter hair lotion, the previous prodcer is well, not to be mentioned on LHCF. 
Would you please PM me the name of the producer of the shea butter hair lotion?


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 15, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Hey Jade!!!!


Hey gurl!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Chicoro Hello! My hair is coming along very well..My order of Shea Nilotica Butter was delivered today & other Shea mix items..I notice when I apply Shea butter on on my ends & use a roller,*My ends stay nice and silky with few to no knots..Shea Butter is really helping with retaining length/no single strand knots.*.Yep.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



_*Squeals in delight!*
_
How wonderful that Shea butter is helping you to combat knots and retain length. Let us know how that Shea Nilotica Butter is. I wish I could get me some of that here. Yes, happy hair growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey ladies, I won’t be able to do the Shea trophies this year like I thought. I just don’t have as much time to check this thread like I did last year. @Chicoro I’m sorry. I’m not leaving the board or anything. I’ll be in and out of this thread just not as much.

If someone would like to take over making them it’s really simple. Just save this pic:
 
Download the app Cymera. To edit: go to decorate —-> text —> Aa (to select font: I used Snellroundhand —> then adjust and resize it. That’s it. Feel free to choose a different font if you’re so inclined. No worries.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Let the radiant Shea Skin begin! Alright @VictoriousBrownFlower and @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> I'm starting my exfoliating, applying Shea Coffee oil journey today! My burn scars are almost 2 years old, not 3 as I mistakenly thought. But still...I got on my furry onesy, so I'll keep all that greasy delight contained on my skin and covered - and not have it get on my sheets! And, can I add the fact that I have my electric blanket, too. Me and myself and I are going to be tearing UP some sleep tonight!
> 
> I count the hours until I can get back to my electric blanket for another night's GREAT sleep! I sleep so good now, one night I woke myself up because I was  clapping so hard, with my hands in the air.  I guess whatever I was dreaming about must have been an exciting performance.



Yay!!!! 

Don't forget to take your starting pictures! I take progress shots of my skin seasonally. That's really how I noticed a difference.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Hey ladies, I won’t be able to do the Shea trophies this year like I thought. I just don’t have as much time to check this thread like I did last year. @Chicoro I’m sorry. I’m not leaving the board or anything. I’ll be in and out of this thread just not as much.
> 
> If someone would like to take over making them it’s really simple. Just save this pic:
> View attachment 441531
> Download the app Cymera. To edit: go to decorate —-> text —> Aa (to select font: I used Snellroundhand —> then adjust and resize it. That’s it. Feel free to choose a different font if you’re so inclined. No worries.



We may retire this. It's just not the same without you.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> We may retire this. It's just not the same without you.


Nooooo... that’s what makes this thread so much fun! I don’t mind making them but I don’t know how to get notifications away from the board when a new unicorn is found without checking this thread often or at least keeping current with it. That’s the dilemma. Like I said I’ll still be here, just not all the time.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Nooooo... that’s what makes this thread so much fun! I don’t mind making them but I don’t know how to get notifications away from the board when a new unicorn is found without checking this thread often or at least keeping current with it. That’s the dilemma. Like I said I’ll still be here, just not all the time.



If that's the only issue, I know how to find you! How about I find you and tell you via our other way, outside the board, you and I communicate. Will that work?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> If that's the only issue, I know how to find you! How about I find you and tell you via our other way, outside the board, you and I communicate. Will that work?


Perfect!! Thank you!! Because I love our little Shea community and giving out the trophy is very important to me. Which reminds me is @ElevatedEnergy our first unicorn of 2019?  Them curls are scrumptious!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi all. Lurker turned member here. Shea butter is definitely a girl's best friend. Certainly mine.  Chopped my hair to my shoulders (stretched) back in early July out of "tired mom frustration" and now I'm growing it back out.  I have two main mixes I like. One is shea and oils (safflower, castor, grapeseed) and the other is shea and glycerin. I like the former from head to toe while the latter is mainly on my hair. I generally alternate between puffs and braids/braidouts.

Profile pic = latest puff. Mix #1 on the length of my hair. DIY Ayurvedic oil on the roots to smooth the ponytail in conjunction with hot water.

File 1 = latest braidout w/ mix #1.
File 2 = Wng from a year and a half ago with mix #2 and eco krystal.
File 3 = Braidout from 2016 with mix #2 (8 braids is my go to).

Anywho, happy to join you all in this shea filled journey.

EDIT: Changed my forum name to match my IG name. Water & oil/shea are the keys to keeping my hair great.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My hair growth spurt is right on time. I was scheduled to 'see one' in December. In January, I can see that my hair has grown a little bit.  It looks like a lot more hairs are thickening at the longer length I gained a few months back. I'll take it!
> 
> I'm expecting growths spurts in February and April. So, I'll probably do a thorough, visual length check around the first or second week in May!
> 
> It feels good when you put actions consciously in place and they start and continue to pay off.  It's a nice feeling of empowerment.


I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, to see if you've answered, but how do you track and expect your growth spurts?
Do we all have similarly timed spurts, or is it something we have to watch and track ourselves, and how best would you track this?


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 15, 2019)

Hay Ladies!!
I’ve been lurking and now on page 6... before this train and pages  gets ahead of me...COUNT ME IN!! Within the past two years Ive confirmed I’m high Porosity and sealing throughly is a must! My hair feels best when I seal with Shea & an oil. The goal of this thread speaks to me since I’m trying to make waist length or CLOSE
Styles: mini twists or blown out styled bun 
Wash: sodium/calcium clay mix or rhassoul, I don’t know if I should ever use shampoo again
Need to start back with Henna *these greys, whew*
I’ve drawn a line right below my waist an an arrow to my waist...I want precision


----------



## sunflora (Jan 15, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, to see if you've answered, but how do you track and expect your growth spurts?
> Do we all have similarly timed spurts, or is it something we have to watch and track ourselves, and how best would you track this?



I know you didn't ask me, but I know that I have growth spurts in the winter. I just always have since I've been alive, so I expect them then. I think if you have a hard time noticing what your growth rate is, you can try measuring every month and record these measurements in a journal. Do this for as long as you want until you see a trend.

I take a lot of pictures of my hair now and keep them filed so that I can easily follow along, as I am more of a visual person. Even just random phone pictures helped me realize what my trends were earlier on, as each year I'd find a picture of my hair past my collarbone in the winter and in a bob in the summer (I used to cut my hair a lot). HTH.

ETA: No, we don't all have the same growth spurts or similarly timed at all. Most people say that they have theirs in the spring or summer. I think mine is attributed to all of the curry and chai I eat and drink in the winter LOL. But yeah everyone's different.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 15, 2019)

I've been giving indigo a lot of flack lately for my tender scalp. The pain had just started to ease off a little about a day or 2 ago when I noticed that someone else in the group posted about Shea butter making their scalp sore. I never tied 2 and 2 together so I experimented with a fresh application of Shea butter on my scalp. Sure enough the soreness returned. I had just recently started greasing my scalp with Shea butter but apparently my scalp isn't feeling it. I'll stick to smothering my actual hair with it after moisturizing.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

How are we at 500 posts on January 15th? Ya'll aren't playing with this Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

Okay, so are going to formally advise against placing Shea butter on the scalp
@icsonia22 and @ElevatedEnergy ?
Meaning:

*"It is contraindicated to grease your scalp with your Shea butter mix."

*


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Perfect!! Thank you!! Because I love our little Shea community and giving out the trophy is very important to me. Which reminds me is @ElevatedEnergy our first unicorn of 2019?  Them curls are scrumptious!!



@ElevatedEnergy    gorgeousness is a holdover from 2018! I have a feeling she's going to outperform herself in 2019. So, let's give her some more time to bake so that she can REALLY shine!

Also, I think we can wait until March 2019 before we start nominating Shea- Made Hair Unicorns. That will give everybody about 3 months worth of time to see if Shea is making a difference for them in 2019. From there, I think the unicorns are going to explode.  Also, maybe around then YOU, @caribeandiva may find that you got more time to come around. If not, I do understand. You are working THEM Goals, ain't 'cha, Girl!

So just to give everybody a chance, let's start the nominees in March 2019. Of course there are always exceptions and we can address those as they pop up!

If you all think different, please let me know. I want to level the playing field, hence the nomination starting in March suggestion.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Hi all. Lurker turned member here. Shea butter is definitely a girl's best friend. Certainly mine.  Chopped my hair to my shoulders (stretched) back in early July out of "tired mom frustration" and now I'm growing it back out.  I have two main mixes I like. One is shea and oils (safflower, castor, grapeseed) and the other is shea and glycerin. I like the former from head to toe while the latter is mainly on my hair. I generally alternate between puffs and braids/braidouts.
> 
> Profile pic = latest puff. Mix #1 on the length of my hair. DIY Ayurvedic oil on the roots to smooth the ponytail in conjunction with hot water.
> 
> ...




We see you peeking in, girl! Glad you decided to participate. Your hair:  So pretty!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Hay Ladies!!
> I’ve been lurking and now on page 6... before this train and pages  gets ahead of me...COUNT ME IN!! Within the past two years Ive confirmed I’m high Porosity and sealing throughly is a must! My hair feels best when I seal with Shea & an oil. The goal of this thread speaks to me since I’m trying to *make waist length or CLOSE*
> Styles: mini twists or blown out styled bun
> Wash: sodium/calcium clay mix or rhassoul, I don’t know if I should ever use shampoo again
> ...



@MizzBFly 
Based on that photo with the line drawn, you don't have far to go to get to waist length. I counted about 4 inches MAXIMUM. It is certainly possible for you to get to waist length by December 2019. This is assuming your retain all your length and that you don't have any major setbacks.  See you at waist length!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I know that I have growth spurts in the winter. I just always have since I've been alive, so I expect them then. I think if you have a hard time noticing what your growth rate is, you can try measuring every month and record these measurements in a journal. Do this for as long as you want until you see a trend.
> 
> I take a lot of pictures of my hair now and keep them filed so that I can easily follow along, as I am more of a visual person. Even just random phone pictures helped me realize what my trends were earlier on, as each year I'd find a picture of my hair past my collarbone in the winter and in a bob in the summer (I used to cut my hair a lot). HTH.
> 
> ETA: No, we don't all have the same growth spurts or similarly timed at all. Most people say that they have theirs in the spring or summer. I think mine is attributed to all of the curry and chai I eat and drink in the winter LOL. But yeah everyone's different.




*@sunflora said, 
"I think if you have a hard time noticing what your growth rate is, you can try measuring every month and record these measurements in a journal. Do this for as long as you want until you see a trend."
*
@metro_qt , I agree with this bolded above, 100 %! I would add to take a picture on the day you take your measurements so you can have a written measurement and a visual aid. Also, date them and write down what your process or regimen is.

Like I always say, gaining length on afro textured hair requires analysis. It is a  'thinking game', not a guessing game.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I've been giving indigo a lot of flack lately for my tender scalp. The pain had just started to ease off a little about a day or 2 ago when I noticed that someone else in the group posted about Shea butter making their scalp sore. I never tied 2 and 2 together so I experimented with a fresh application of Shea butter on my scalp. Sure enough the soreness returned. I had just recently started greasing my scalp with Shea butter but apparently my scalp isn't feeling it. I'll stick to smothering my actual hair with it after moisturizing.




Okay, let us know how it goes. Please tell me if you think I should a warning on the first page, in the first post that it is not a good idea to grease the scalp with Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, to see if you've answered, but how do you track and expect your growth spurts?
> *Do we all have similarly timed spurts, or is it something we have to watch and track ourselves, and how best would you track this*?




No, everyone doesn't have the same timed spurts. (I like to measure my braids and re-measure the same braids each month. That's how I discovered my growth spurts.)
Yes, you have to watch and track your own hair to identify your own growth spurts.
How best to track is a personal choice. I keep my hair in the same section when I measure. I have eight braids and four on each side. I measure each braid and label them. 

Maybe some other ladies can chime in on how they measure their hair?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

Ladies, how are you baselining your hair length? How do you initially measure your hair? Do you keep visual, photo records? Do you measure? Do you keep a journal? How often do you measure?

How do you realize/know that you have had growth????????


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

We have lots of *Shea Saplings,* in this thread in 2019.
So, let's help our Shea Sapling Sisters out if we can, please!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Ladies, how are you baselining your hair length? How do you initially measure your hair? Do you keep visual, photo records? Do you measure? Do you keep a journal? How often do you measure?
> 
> How do you realize/know that you have had growth????????


I typically just go by pics and what my braids look like on wash day. Since I'm usually doing the same 8 braids it's easy to tell if there has been growth that way. As far as journaling, I only keep track of recipes and overall regimens via One Note as I do a lot of DIY.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I typically just go by pics and what my braids look like on wash day. Since I'm usually doing the same 8 braids it's easy to tell if there has been growth that way. .


same, or unraveling one twist and measuring from a marker on my body (beauty mark etc...) where it falls. I don't know how to measure correctly using measuring tape. I find the results inaccurate because i can tell my hair has grown but will get the same measurement for months...


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I said this in the 2018 thread but it's worth mentioning again: Shea Butter can be used in so many ways and has the ability to replace other products in your routine. For product minimalists like me, this was like a dream come true. I love when I can find something that can do multiple things as I'm not one who enjoys having multiple items just sitting around.
> 
> I use it:
> 1) To lay down my hair. The hair has to be wet for this, so I havent figured it out on straight hair yet...but my curly hair LIVES for this.
> ...



Totally agree about 1,2,5, & 6. Tell me more about the deep conditioning. Are you applying it over the tea rinse? Highly intrigued.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Hi all. Lurker turned member here. Shea butter is definitely a girl's best friend. Certainly mine.  Chopped my hair to my shoulders (stretched) back in early July out of "tired mom frustration" and now I'm growing it back out.  I have two main mixes I like. One is shea and oils (safflower, castor, grapeseed) and the other is shea and glycerin. I like the former from head to toe while the latter is mainly on my hair. I generally alternate between puffs and braids/braidouts.
> 
> Profile pic = latest puff. Mix #1 on the length of my hair. DIY Ayurvedic oil on the roots to smooth the ponytail in conjunction with hot water.
> 
> ...


Shea and glycerin, you say? How do the two get along together? How do you use it in your hair?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 15, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Shea and glycerin, you say? How do the two get along together? How do you use it in your hair?


I love it. Got the recipe from RealQueensRegimen/MikaLishauna years ago (I don't think she's on social media or youtube anymore). She did 8oz of shea mixed with 1/4C glycerin. It always leaves my hair super duper soft. I use it without a leave in. It doesn't separate and I've never run into issues with spoilage.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I love it. Got the recipe from RealQueensRegimen/MikaLishauna years ago (I don't think she's on social media or youtube anymore). She did 8oz of shea mixed with 1/4C glycerin. It always leaves my hair super duper soft. I use it without a leave in. It doesn't separate and I've never run into issues with spoilage.



I'm a glycerin fiend. Uh oh. You might be startin' something!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

Hmmmm....so instead of using SCURL and Shea butter, you mean I might be able to combine Shea with glycerin?


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 15, 2019)

This is what is happening for me. My measurements change often. I can tell my hair is longer but from measuring with a measuring tape, it seems I had a blunt cut of several inches. And the measurements change from higher to lower to higher within the week. I have no idea how long my hair truly is. I am trying to just use milestones





VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> same, or unraveling one twist and measuring from a marker on my body (beauty mark etc...) where it falls. I don't know how to measure correctly using measuring tape. I find the results inaccurate because i can tell my hair has grown but will get the same measurement for months...


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'm a glycerin fiend. Uh oh. You might be startin' something!







Omgosh, yes! Everyone seems to hate it so I rarely find someone else who likes it. I'm out of the aforementioned mix but I'm currently using a mix on my daughters (they're shea heads too of course) that's like the first one I mentioned but with ayurvedic herbs and glycerin too. I like the simpler mix better though.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

Based on our current poll results as of Tuesday, January 15th, 2019 the goal length to breakthrough in 2019 is:
* WAIST LENGTH !!!! 
             (27 %)*






(followed closely by bra-strap length: 16. 7 %)
​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

Full speed ahead Shea Saplings and Little Unicorns!!!​


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, let us know how it goes. Please tell me if you think I should a warning on the first page, in the first post that it is not a good idea to grease the scalp with Shea butter.



My situation could be a one off. I think each individual has to try it and see if there's any adverse reactions


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> I've been giving *indigo* a lot of flack lately for my tender scalp. The pain had just started to ease off a little about a day or 2 ago when I noticed that someone else in the group posted about Shea butter making their scalp sore. I never tied 2 and 2 together so I experimented with a fresh application of Shea butter on my scalp. Sure enough the soreness returned. I had just recently started greasing my scalp with Shea butter but apparently my scalp isn't feeling it. I'll stick to smothering my actual hair with it after moisturizing.



If a pinch of indigo is left on my scalp, it irritates me. The wash day after a henna/indigo....I always apply the shampoo directly to my scalp outside the shower. I put the shampoo in an applicator bottle, part my hair and apply it that way. Let it sit for 5 mins, then wash, rinse, repeat. Indigo is a highly irritating plant to the skin....I mean it is used to dye jeans. I actually really dislike it, but damn the black hair it gives is fire. So don't count the indigo out just yet. Maybe the indigo & the Shea was too much together for your scalp, perhaps?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, so are going to formally advise against placing Shea butter on the scalp
> @icsonia22 and @ElevatedEnergy ?
> Meaning:
> 
> ...



I would just advise to proceed with caution.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Totally agree about 1,2,5, & 6. Tell me more about the deep conditioning. Are you applying it over the tea rinse? Highly intrigued.



Yes, 

Cleanse in the shower. Pour the tea over my scalp/hair. Do not rinse tea out.

Out of the shower:
Shea Nut Oil
Conditioner

I usually Deep Condition overnight. I find that the longer the Shea sits in my hair with the conditioner, it gives my wet hair a better chance to soak up that goodness.

I only do this when I wear my hair curly. When I rollerset, I skip it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Don't forget to take your starting pictures! I* take progress shots of my skin seasonally*. That's really how I noticed a difference.


*
Thank you! *

I took a starting picture that SAME day I made my Shea Coffee Butter. That sounds sooooo delicious: 'Shea Coffee Butter'. Le yum! I take photos of myself in bikinis that I NEVER 
wear outside of my house.  I'm a little chunky right now, so I probably won't be snapping
pics until I get my weight down a little bit.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes,
> 
> Cleanse in the shower. Pour the tea over my scalp/hair. Do not rinse tea out.
> 
> ...


That sounds lovely. I've been wanting to try the oil. Recently I went back to oil rinsing over a regular conditioner. When I deep condition I take the time to sit under my dryer.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @MizzBFly
> Based on that photo with the line drawn, you don't have far to go to get to waist length. I counted about 4 inches MAXIMUM. It is certainly possible for you to get to waist length by December 2019. This is assuming your retain all your length and that you don't have any major setbacks.  See you at waist length!


*squeals*
My fingers and toes are crossed! I just have to be extremely consistent but the little shine I have in that pic is due to the Shea. I want to wrap my face in my hair


----------



## sunflora (Jan 15, 2019)

I measured just the other day, and I have 1.5 inches until I hit APL (at least in the front). My hair is pretty blunt so it should be the same, if not less, in the back. 

In the _best_ case, that means three months! And you know I will be working to retain every last millimeter to get to a new length goal.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 15, 2019)

I’ve been LCO with the C being Shea butter since last week, tonight I went a bit more heavy handed on my ends since I treated them so bad the last quarter of 2018 smh... and after my very blunt trim....
This week:
they feel great after application but by morning slightly crunchy. I took it way, way back to when I started on LHCF and was tex-laxing so I baggied/GHE on my ends, thanks ladies for this reminder for this technique!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy    gorgeousness is a holdover from 2018! I have a feeling she's going to outperform herself in 2019. So, let's give her some more time to bake so that she can REALLY shine!
> 
> Also, I think we can wait until March 2019 before we start nominating Shea- Made Hair Unicorns. That will give everybody about 3 months worth of time to see if Shea is making a difference for them in 2019. From there, I think the unicorns are going to explode.  Also, maybe around then YOU, @caribeandiva may find that you got more time to come around. If not, I do understand. You are working THEM Goals, ain't 'cha, Girl!
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Works for me!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I measured just the other day, and I have 1.5 inches until I hit APL (at least in the front). My hair is pretty blunt so it should be the same, if not less, in the back.
> 
> In the _best_ case, that means three months! And you know I will be working to retain every last millimeter to get to a new length goal.



You KNOW we want to see that! We live for hitting new length goals!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2019)

I can FEEL it!!!!

There are going to be so many length gain barriers broken through in 2019.

So, let me start practicing and strengthening my knees .....



*GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLL !!!!!!!*


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> No, everyone doesn't have the same timed spurts. (I like to measure my braids and re-measure the same braids each month. That's how I discovered my growth spurts.)
> Yes, you have to watch and track your own hair to identify your own growth spurts.
> How best to track is a personal choice. I keep my hair in the same section when I measure. I have eight braids and four on each side. I measure each braid and label them.
> Maybe some other ladies can chime in on how they measure their hair?



Don’t mind if I jump in? Lol

1. Completely agree. I find it fascinating that your spurts are in the winter months. Winter is the slowest growing time for myself. My spurts kick in around Spring, and become full blown/cap out in Summer.

2. Also agree. I track my growth monthly, and gauge my spurts in 3 month periods. Mostly just adding up total length within 3 months. Just some quick mental math, to observe if I’m doing my part concerning scalp health and length retention.

3. Once again, I agree.
I think consistency is key. I don’t measure in braids, but like you, I consistently track in certain sections. There’s an area of hair I have just under my crown, and right above my nape from ear to ear, and my bangs, that seem to grow at a quicker pace than any other areas on my head. So I take a small piece on the right side in the back area, and on the right side of my bangs in the front, and use those as markers for my faster growing areas. My crown grows at a normal rate, but is extremely sensitive on the far left and right sides above my ears, so I track a small section on the left side above and slightly behind my left ear to see if I’m slowly learning and making progress on length retention. If I see there’s no noticeable length over maybe 2-3 months, I know that my sensitive areas still need to be worked on. If I even get half an inch in sensitive areas over the same 2-3 month period, I know I’m at least headed in the right direction.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Ladies, how are you baselining your hair length? How do you initially measure your hair? Do you keep visual, photo records? Do you measure? Do you keep a journal? How often do you measure?
> 
> How do you realize/know that you have had growth????????



1. I baseline my hair length as a total unit. I know many ladies break up their length in different areas, like crown length, nape length, and front length, but I start at my hairline, put the tape measureer over my head and go all the way down to the very ends of my hair. I’m more or less lazy in certain aspects, so just having one whole unit of hair to measure makes it easier on myself with less room for error. 

2. I initially measure my hair with a stretched photo at the beginning of the month. Usually using the right side of my longest hairs. Then I use a tape measure at the end of the month to Keep a very rough estimate of things, since my pictures can sometimes look exactly the same from month to month. 

3. So yea. Measure once a month, along with a picture once a month, and I keep photos in an album on my phone, and keep measurements on a few notes I have in my phone app. 

4. My body milestones are the only sure fire way I can physically see if I’ve retained any length. So I rely on stretching my hair, as most of us do. My measurements tend to be moderately accurate, but even the slightest movements can throw off my measurements with a tape by a full inch sometimes. With practice I’ve learned how to position myself properly, so the measurements tend to be in order. But photos are a good progress tracker that I like to use. I stand in the same spot, in the same place, with the same lighting.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 16, 2019)

I used to get my hair straightened every 8 weeks and I would take length check pictures then. But I haven’t straightened my hair in over a year so I need a new way to track my growth. I have no idea if I’m retaining length or not. The ends of my hair get knotted all the time so I wouldn’t be surprised if I’ve lost length. I really need to take better care of my ends.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 16, 2019)

Buttered up the babies before bed last night. Four braids for my 1 year old and six twists for my 4 year old. I feel like my 4 year old could benefit from a leave in underneath but her hair is soft nonetheless.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 16, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I know that I have growth spurts in the winter. I just always have since I've been alive, so I expect them then. I think if you have a hard time noticing what your growth rate is, you can try measuring every month and record these measurements in a journal. Do this for as long as you want until you see a trend.
> 
> I take a lot of pictures of my hair now and keep them filed so that I can easily follow along, as I am more of a visual person. Even just random phone pictures helped me realize what my trends were earlier on, as each year I'd find a picture of my hair past my collarbone in the winter and in a bob in the summer (I used to cut my hair a lot). HTH.
> 
> ETA: No, we don't all have the same growth spurts or similarly timed at all. Most people say that they have theirs in the spring or summer. I think mine is attributed to all of the curry and chai I eat and drink in the winter LOL. But yeah everyone's different.


thanks @sunflora , this was totally helpful,
my hair grows upwards and outwards, so it's hard to see if it's grown, I might stretch a wash and go and make it taller and fluffier, or wear it compact the next month, and it looks like my hair has shrunk.

I only measure occasionally with a ruler, and I've never thought to chart when my hair grows the fastest.
I always assumed it was in the summer, but I will be watching out now.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> No, everyone doesn't have the same timed spurts. (I like to measure my braids and re-measure the same braids each month. That's how I discovered my growth spurts.)
> Yes, you have to watch and track your own hair to identify your own growth spurts.
> How best to track is a personal choice. I keep my hair in the same section when I measure. I have eight braids and four on each side. I measure each braid and label them.
> Maybe some other ladies can chime in on how they measure their hair?


I'm going to get more serious with my hair tracking method and visuals in order to see my growth and how shea effects my hair.
I actually dyed/highlighted my hair last weekend, (yes, i have pics, and yes, I will be posting in the thread soon)
and I think this will be a great method for tracking my hair growth as well, as the highlights grow out.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 16, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I love it. Got the recipe from RealQueensRegimen/MikaLishauna years ago (I don't think she's on social media or youtube anymore). She did 8oz of shea mixed with 1/4C glycerin. It always leaves my hair super duper soft. I use it without a leave in. It doesn't separate and I've never run into issues with spoilage.


@water_n_oil when do you use this in your wash day routine or your weekly routine? is this a daily leave in?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 16, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> @water_n_oil when do you use this in your wash day routine or your weekly routine? is this a daily leave in?



Wash day. I usually t-shirt dry for like 20min then on each section (8) I apply some of it before doing a braid.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 16, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Buttered up the babies before bed last night. Four braids for my 1 year old and six twists for my 4 year old. I feel like my 4 year old could benefit from a leave in underneath but her hair is soft nonetheless.


I wish I was blessed with a girl, I have two boys and I’m not having anymore. I will live through you with their hair


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 16, 2019)

I slathered my hair in my hibiscus safflower Shea mix. My hair seems to stay moisturized until the next wash day and shed hairs slight out without a fuss. I did see one stk that I slid out which consisted of shed hairs thank goddess.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 16, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> I wish I was blessed with a girl, I have two boys and I’m not having anymore. I will live through you with their hair


I funnily enough always wanted two boys. God laughed and said here's two girls lol.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Ladies, how are you baselining your hair length? How do you initially measure your hair? Do you keep visual, photo records? Do you measure? Do you keep a journal? How often do you measure?
> 
> How do you realize/know that you have had growth????????



I use photos to measure growth. My goal is to have more hang time when my hair is in its curly state. Photos help me to see the difference in growth and thickness. I take photos with my hair straight, curly, and from different angles.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hmmmm....so instead of using SCURL and Shea butter, you mean I might be able to combine Shea with glycerin?



I’m hype about this also. I’m halfway through my Scurl, so I may be able to try this mix next month.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2019)

Used my herbal tea rinse this morning on my scalp, tonight I used on my hair - Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, *diy Shea Butter blend *and Blue Magic Grease to seal tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I love it. Got the recipe from RealQueensRegimen/MikaLishauna years ago (I don't think she's on social media or youtube anymore). She did 8oz of shea mixed with 1/4C glycerin. It always leaves my hair super duper soft. I use it without a leave in. It doesn't separate and I've never run into issues with spoilage.


Girl I was right here thinking how to use up the rest of this glycerin I have. Thanks for the idea @water_n_oil


----------



## Pygmy_puff (Jan 16, 2019)

Excited for my wash/trim/blowout tomorrow morning! I’ve never been to this salon before, I sure hope they don’t jack up my hair!!! I’m going on a trip to Nashville this weekend. I’m a little concerned for my blowout because there’s supposed to be some rain??

This week I’ve kept my hair stretched in one big braid for work, gently rebraiding every night with some good ol’ s-curl and a touch of Shea butter! I hope the stylist tomorrow doesn’t judge me for how greasy my hair is LOL.


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 17, 2019)

I washed and braided my hair last night. I lost so much hair in the combing process I almost wanted to cry. My hair didn't even seem that tangled, but I have to comb at least once per month to remove shed hairs because my fingers aren't enough. My first problem was that the day before I did a wet bun on loose hair which is something I should never do. No excuse, but I was in a rush. My second problem is that before I did the wet bun, I let my hair get dry and I didn't moisturize or stretch my hair in about 2 weeks. I know better than to do that!

Anyway, I think I'm going to do 2-4 braids until my birthday in April as a protective challenge. I just want to thicken my hair before growing it. I'm positive Queen Shea will help heal and protect the fragile hair I have left.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 17, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> I slathered my hair in my hibiscus safflower Shea mix. My hair seems to stay moisturized until the next wash day and shed hairs slight out without a fuss. I did see one stk that I slid out which consisted of shed hairs thank goddess.


Hibiscus? What color is the mix? Does it stain your hair? My hair loves hibiscus, I may have to try this.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 17, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> I washed and braided my hair last night. I lost so much hair in the combing process I almost wanted to cry. My hair didn't even seem that tangled, but I have to comb at least once per month to remove shed hairs because my fingers aren't enough. My first problem was that the day before I did a wet bun on loose hair which is something I should never do. No excuse, but I was in a rush. My second problem is that before I did the wet bun, I let my hair get dry and I didn't moisturize or stretch my hair in about 2 weeks. I know better than to do that!
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm going to do 2-4 braids until my birthday in April as a protective challenge. I just want to thicken my hair before growing it. I'm positive Queen Shea will help heal and protect the fragile hair I have left.



I'm sorry about your lost hair. It seems like you know the source of the issue and how to avoid or resolve it for the next time. Plus  Queen Shea got your back, now.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 17, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Hibiscus? What color is the mix? Does it stain your hair? My hair loves hibiscus, I may have to try this.


I infused the safflower oil with hibiscus, the oil didn't take that much of the colour so when blended with shea its more of a very very very pale pink with specks of hibiscus. My hair loves it too


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 17, 2019)

Washed today and did 10 braids with the shea & glycerin mix. I think I'm going to make my first 3CayG order this weekend. Exciiiteeeed


----------



## sunflora (Jan 17, 2019)

Washed my hair today, Friday is wash day but it was just so greasy. This time, I tried using plain yellow shea. Enough to fit on my finger tips, melted it in my hands then rubbed my hands over each section. The exact same method I use with whipped shea. So I'll see how my hair likes it. I also only finger detangled one side while I used a brush on the other side like I normally do. I think I get more breakage from brushes than I realize, so I;ll see if my right side ends up tangled to all heck or not and then re-evaluate the need to use the denman before braiding.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 17, 2019)

Help, my hair is way too greasy yet dry/rough feeling!

Is it possible that the shea butter is just sitting on top of my hair? My scarf is greasy, my pillowcase is greasy, the towel I put over my pillow is greasy yet my hair does not feel soft...... help!


----------



## sunflora (Jan 17, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> Help, my hair is way too greasy yet dry/rough feeling!
> 
> Is it possible that the shea butter is just sitting on top of my hair? My scarf is greasy, my pillowcase is greasy, the towel I put over my pillow is greasy yet my hair does not feel soft...... help!



Can you go into full detail of how you used it? (it already sounds like you used way too much)


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 18, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> Help, my hair is way too greasy yet dry/rough feeling!
> 
> Is it possible that the shea butter is just sitting on top of my hair? My scarf is greasy, my pillowcase is greasy, the towel I put over my pillow is greasy yet my hair does not feel soft...... help!



What is your process exactly, please? Please include all your products and the steps you took. If you used conditioner, please tell us the name.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi @Sunflora and @Chicoro,

Thanks for reaching out!

My first issue  is that I did not think about how to incorporate shea butter. I bought two containers (one chucky and the other creamy) at my local bss less than two weeks ago. I only used the creamy one so far....I was too excited!

That first day I just warmed some up by rubbing my hands together and applied to my old cornrows.

A few days later, I sprayed my braids with Scurl and applied Shea butter.

I tried using after my excel 21 spray - I can't when.

Shea butter seems to just sit on my hair, so I unraveled my cornrows and need to remove lots of shed hairs. I can say that I never applied a thick amount of Shea butter.

I put my hair into two Dutch braids and shampooed (L'Oreal Elvive) and conditioned (Aussie 3-minute Miracle).

Then I applied it directly to the length of my strands to make sure all of the shed hair was removed. I usually just use factor oil which works fine soften my hair.

I'm not sure what made the one container 'creamy' - there was no ingredients listed. Can shea butter be whipped alone for a smoother texture?

Another big problem is my hair routine is very reactive. I tend to wait until my hair is 'insert' (.......matted, dry, dirty, loose braids, etc) before doing something instead of having a regular schedule for proactive maintenance.

I just made an inventory of all of my hair products for the use-up-your-stash challenge, so need to figure a routine for scheduled care and write it down to keep track.

I'm natural (4a/b) and keep hair in plaits under wig.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 18, 2019)

@CurliDiva are you natural or relaxed? What is your hair type/porosity?

My [personal, from my experience] recommendations:

Don't warm up/melt shea butter before using. You will use too much, absolutely. The state that it is in when you initially apply it changes as it returns to room temperature. This can result in unintentionally using too much. I promise, I've done this before - even my skin doesn't like melted shea butter. I look like I'm getting ready for an X-rated wrestling match.

Did you use a leave in after you washed and conditioned? I don't think some people need a leave in, but I personally have never applied it directly to hair without a leave in first. IMO, it's a sealant and a penetrating oil, so while I can use it on dry hair, I like to have something nice and slippery underneath. Then I like to add a bit of oil on top to loosen it up (as it can feel waxy) so that I can manipulate my hair afterwards.

I don't recommend applying shea butter (or really anything other than oil or conditioner) to dirty hair. Everything sits on dirty hair, for the most part, unless it has water as the first ingredient, and even still... I believe the most beneficial product application occurs on clean hair. I think perhaps using shea butter before you braid could make detangling easier after wards, but I wouldn't try to detangle hair with shea butter. I like to use warm oil and slide the shed hairs out with my hand, then add conditioner (still dry hair) and finish de-shedding in the shower. This is all before shampooing of course.

Lastly, it may simply just not work for you, and there's nothing wrong with that. Yes, you can whip shea butter alone for a smoother texture. I would *never* put anything in my hair that has no ingredients listed. Or on my skin, or anywhere in my general vicinity. You just don't know what's going on with that. If it was marketed as a body cream, it could have water as a main ingredient, and I've read a lot of people don't like water-based leave-ins with shea butter at all! (I stay away from them, personally, they make my hair atrociously greasy). Even body butters that just have other oils in them make them greasy. 

Anyhow, if you want to give it one last attempt, I would suggest starting at the bare minimum. I'm a fan of making one small change to my regimen at a time so that I can figure out what works and what doesn't work. So you could, for starters, try only using it on the last couple of inches of your wet hair as a sealant. I think it is beneficial to most people that way, even some Caucasian hair types enjoy using a dab of shea butter this way so that it is not so greasy and heavy. Then, see how that goes and re-evaluate. 

I hope some of that helps. ^_^


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 18, 2019)

5lbs of shea arriving Sunday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2019)

Took my braided bun down, slathered on Queen Shea & put my hair in a banded ponytail. My ends needed extra love so I misted them with rose water, moisturized with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, added even more Shea then wrapped them in a small snap on roller to keep the ends stretched. Hair feels goodt!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> 5lbs of shea arriving Sunday.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2019)

Pre pooed,wash,rinse,Dc,rice water,rinse,leave in,Chebe infused oil & Shea Nilotica Butter to seal..Hair feels very nourished and soft..Will air dry/large braids & a roller on my ends to keep the knots away..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 18, 2019)

Washed my hair yesterday. The weather is about to change back into this humid, hot, Texas weather, and my scalp is becoming sensitive again. Completely forgot about the SM shampoo I have. It isn’t a strong cleanser but it’s gentle enough to get my scalp clean.

Pre-poo: Cone serum from ears down, finger separate/detangle
Wash: CWC method
Protein treatment
Deep condition

T shirt dry, applied leave ins, light coating of Shea Butter mixed with Cupuaçu Butter I received online. Mixed it with some water just to cut the thickness down. Split my hair in half, two braids on the bottom, one big Bantu knot on the top half, wrapped my braids around the Knot. I put on my satin bonnet, made a head wrap from my favorite scarf and put on my hair bow. Haven’t taken my wrap off since last night, had work today, and I’m sure as heck not taking it off tomorrow.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

Good Morning!  I’m about to get a blow out and trim this morning.  I hope she doesn’t whack all of my hair off.  Hopefully, I will be able to share a pic or two.  If I like the blow out, I will keep my hair out for two weeks before getting my next crochet bob install.  I’m excited to start using Shea Butter a little more.  I’m going to stop by the BSS after I get my hair done and pick up some shea butter.  Where do you all purchase yours from online?  My Ghanaian friend used to send me some when she lived in London.  Everytime she went home to visit she would take a bunch back to London with her.  But now that she’s back living in Ghana it’s too expensive for her to ship it here to the states now.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning!  I’m about to get a blow out and trim this morning.  I hope she doesn’t whack all of my hair off.  Hopefully, I will be able to share a pic or two.  If I like the blow out, I will keep my hair out for two weeks before getting my next crochet bob install.  I’m excited to start using Shea Butter a little more.  I’m going to stop by the BSS after I get my hair done and pick up some shea butter.  Where do you all purchase yours from online?  My Ghanaian friend used to send me some when she lived in London.  Everytime she went home to visit she would take a bunch back to London with her.  But now that she’s back living in Ghana it’s too expensive for her to ship it here to the states now.



It depends. Do you want to order online or buy it locally? Try your local BSS. If you are not finding what you want there, let us know. Between the 287 of us in this thread, we will be able to for sure provide some options to you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

​


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> It depends. Do you want to order online or buy it locally? Try your local BSS. If you are not finding what you want there, let us know. Between the 287 of us in this thread, we will be able to for sure provide some options to you!


Thank you @Chicoro.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

Are you here because you are at the end of your rope with your hair? Your hair is broken, shorter, lost length?


Never forget my Shea Sisters:


​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

Sometimes I don't want to try anymore because I'm so tired of failing or falling short of my goal. 




But then I remind myself that a failure is nothing but information telling me how not to do things next time so I can be more successful in the future. And the lightbulb goes on!






That's guidance right? That's like a mentor. So, one way to look at is, with each failure you create a new mentor. The more mentors you have, the more your probability of success increases! Hey, alright now!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 19, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> I infused the safflower oil with hibiscus, the oil didn't take that much of the colour so when blended with shea its more of a very very very pale pink with specks of hibiscus. My hair loves it too


Is it the actual hibiscus plant you put in the oil?


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 19, 2019)

I took down my braids today and Queen Shea made it seem like I never had the setback at the beginning of this week. My hair is so soft and juicy looking. It's tempting me to wear it out. However, I'm going to DC tonight, moisturize, and put in another 4 braids for the week. I hope I remember to take pictures for my starting 2019 progress pic.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

I am back from getting my blow out and light trim.  Went out in to the rain and my hair started to revert a bit.  Here are some pics I just took this morning.  I’ve had super fine hair my entire life and now add to that being 44 years old and what that sometimes do to the hair.‍  Hopefully shea butter can help me out a bit.  I hope these pics show I forgot how to add them here.

For some reason I’m getting errors trying to upload my pics.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 19, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> I am back from getting my blow out and light trim.  Went out in to the rain and my hair started to revert a bit.  Here are some pics I just took this morning.  I’ve had super fine hair my entire life and now add to that being 44 years old and what that sometimes do to the hair.‍  Hopefully shea butter can help me out a bit.  I hope these pics show I forgot how to add them here.
> 
> For some reason I’m getting errors trying to upload my pics.



If you are using your phone, download a resize app from the play store or apple store. Resize the photo using the app and then you won't get an error


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

How you feel when you undo a juicy, soft, moisturized
Shea slathered braid or twist the next day!


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> I am back from getting my blow out and light trim.  Went out in to the rain and my hair started to revert a bit.  Here are some pics I just took this morning.  I’ve had super fine hair my entire life and now add to that being 44 years old and what that sometimes do to the hair.‍  Hopefully shea butter can help me out a bit.  I hope these pics show I forgot how to add them here.
> 
> For some reason I’m getting errors trying to upload my pics.





icsonia22 said:


> If you are using your phone, download a resize app from the play store or apple store. Resize the photo using the app and then you won't get an error


 Thank you!  I just edited the post to include the pics.


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Sometimes I don't want to try anymore because I'm so tired of failing or falling short of my goal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preach, Sis!


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2019)

@divinefavor Very pretty..Your hair looks very healthy..Nice & silky..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

Lita said:


> @divinefavor Very pretty..Your hair looks very healthy..Nice & silky..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Awww, thank you so much @Lita !


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> I am back from getting my blow out and light trim.  Went out in to the rain and my hair started to revert a bit.  Here are some pics I just took this morning.  I’ve had super fine hair my entire life and now add to that being 44 years old and what that sometimes do to the hair.‍  Hopefully shea butter can help me out a bit.  I hope these pics show I forgot how to add them here.
> 
> For some reason I’m getting errors trying to upload my pics.
> 
> View attachment 441663



That's a pretty ponytail you have. It looks long and full.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That's a pretty ponytail you have. It looks long and full.



Aw, thanks so much, @Chicoro!


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 19, 2019)

The BSS wasn't open yet when I left the beauty salon.  I'm too scared to go now, it's misty outside and I don't want my hair to revert!   I think I have some leftover Alikay Naturals shea yogurt in the cabinet somewhere.  I might wait a few days anyway, before putting shea butter on my hair.  I don't want to weigh my hair down just yet, I want to enjoy the silkiness and bounciness at least through Tuesday.   Hopefully, tomorrow the weather is a little better and I can get some shea butter from the BSS after church.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 19, 2019)

Speaking of hair typing (nobody was speaking of hair typing), I don't want to make another new hair-typing thread so I hope this is ok. I've been natural for 9 years now and still don't know. I thought it was 3c at first, then I most recently was sure it was 4a. Now I wonder if it might be 4b since it seems to always need to be stretched. Here are some pics.

 
Washed, towel-dried, no product.

 
Washed, soaking wet.


 
Washed, soaking wet, leave-in conditioner.
 

Close up: washed, somewhat air-dried, no product

As a note, my hair wasn't a big fan of the unwhipped shea butter. The results were not bad at all, but I didn't like it as much as whipped. Shea butter on its own eventually just disappears into my hair, the opposite of those who say it coats it. You would think I have not applied any at all - I have this issue when I try to put shea butter on my dry ends. I did use a very sparing amount, and may have topped with too much oil. The experiment will, most definitely, continue, as I want to keep something heavy on my hair this frigid winter.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 19, 2019)

My pictures are 10 months apart. For the most part, I have worn box braids or feed in braids. I didn't really see any progress but my stylist noted that the hole that is on the left picture has filled in. I will continue to wear braids, wigs, and trim every 6 months.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 19, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Speaking of hair typing (nobody was speaking of hair typing), I don't want to make another new hair-typing thread so I hope this is ok. I've been natural for 9 years now and still don't know. I thought it was 3c at first, then I most recently was sure it was 4a. Now I wonder if it might be 4b since it seems to always need to be stretched. Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 441703
> Washed, towel-dried, no product.
> ...


I'm no hair typing expert but that looks more type 3 to me than type 4. My siggy is type 4b hair some what stretched


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2019)

@ArrrBeee ,

Your hair looks much thicker in the back. And the 'hole' has completely filled in. I am so glad you did not cut your hair off like you mentioned doing, in passing. It would have been impossible to have seen the progress and increase in thickness had the hair been removed. 

Questions:

Do you color your hair? 
Also, when you get a trim, exactly how much is your stylist trimming? 
Your box braids and feed braids use synthetic hair for the style?
In the photos, what state is your hair: freshly blowdried, just washed etc? 
Is your hair natural?
How often do you go into the salon per year?
Thank you!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 19, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Speaking of hair typing (nobody was speaking of hair typing), I don't want to make another new hair-typing thread so I hope this is ok. I've been natural for 9 years now and still don't know. I thought it was 3c at first, then I most recently was sure it was 4a. Now I wonder if it might be 4b since it seems to always need to be stretched. Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 441703
> Washed, towel-dried, no product.
> ...



Beautiful hair! Looks like combination of 3c and 4a to me based on the size of your fully defined curls and coils


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 19, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> My pictures are 10 months apart. For the most part, I have worn box braids or feed in braids. I didn't really see any progress but my stylist noted that the hole that is on the left picture has filled in. I will continue to wear braids, wigs, and trim every 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 441717



I see the progress! Sometimes hair will appear fuller before you see the length!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 20, 2019)

Bed time buns for mini-me and I tonight. Spritzed with water & glycerin then sealed with my shea and oils mix. Super soft hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 20, 2019)

Braids are unraveling. I want to continue to baggie. I may need to not add so much of my 'concoction' to my baggie! We'll see.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 20, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Speaking of hair typing (nobody was speaking of hair typing), I don't want to make another new hair-typing thread so I hope this is ok. I've been natural for 9 years now and still don't know. I thought it was 3c at first, then I most recently was sure it was 4a. Now I wonder if it might be 4b since it seems to always need to be stretched. Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 441703
> Washed, towel-dried, no product.
> ...


your dry hair pics look 3c to me. Maybe a bit of 4a if any. Always needing to be stretched has nothing to do with type. You could be 3b with hair that loves to shrink or 4a with hair that shows the majority of it's length when dry and styled. Just chalk it up to the many miracles of afro hair...


----------



## sunflora (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the input ladies!!!! I appreciate it.


----------



## Lita (Jan 20, 2019)

My hair is still holding up since Friday..Shea is doing her thing 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 20, 2019)

@sunflora Loving the curls..

@ArrrBeee I see your hair is filling out nicely 

•Well done ladies 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 20, 2019)

All this time I thought my braids were drawing up due to the glycerine I use.  Seems I was wrong about my hair again.  

I did a pre poo with just not olive oil mixed with plain glycerin and a few drops of 3 or 4 essential oils.  I omitted the aloe vera gel.

I applied the mixture to each section on dry, dirty hair. Then  put the section into a bantu knot to let the mixture soak into my hair.

 Then, I unraveled the bantus one at  a time and removed shedded hairs and undid clumps.

Then I braided each section. My braids hung straight and long. It's not the glycerin that is drawing my hair up. It's water!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 20, 2019)

This shea is so nostalgic. I went with yellow instead of ivory. I had always used yellow shea in my early college days but then fell for the hype about it being fake when I discovered hair forums and youtube. Smells and feels great.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> All this time I thought my braids were drawing up due to the glycerine I use.  Seems I was wrong about my hair again.
> 
> I did a pre poo with just not olive oil mixed with plain glycerin and a few drops of 3 or 4 essential oils.  I omitted the aloe vera gel.
> 
> ...



I think it would be the combination of water AND glycerin, since glycerin is a humectant and would react with water by drawing in more moisture. That's just my not-so-scientific theory.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 20, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I think it would be the combination of water AND glycerin, since glycerin is a humectant and would react with water by drawing in more moisture. That's just my not-so-scientific theory.



That's an important distinction and point! It makes a lot of sense. It's a great theory. I was sloppy with the 'set-up' information, though. I hope you keep commenting with your scientific and not so scientific theories. I learned something upthread from you, which I never thought of: melted Shea in oil form is greasier than whipped or solid Shea butter. 

Here's the 'but'. My hair was dry in general, *but parts of my braids were very damp*. I had wet my hair to slick it back and lay out down, to go out, around 11:00 am, my time. Then, I started doing my pre-poo to my hair around 8:00 pm. When I  was unbraiding to apply the hot oil and the glycerin mix, there were sections of my braids that were damp, or had water in them. There was water on and in my hair, yet the oil and glycerin mix extended and elongated my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 20, 2019)

Alright, I finished my hair. I pre-pooed, washed, deep conditioned with heat and slathered my hair with Shea butter. My hair is on the top my head, wet and greasy and protected.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 20, 2019)

Okay, were at 600 hundred posts for the month of January 2019. We still have 11 days left in the month to Shoot Some Shea Shots!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 20, 2019)

I am interested in this challenge.  Would love to gain 4" more by Dec 2019.  Will moisturize my ends daily with Shea butter.

Starting pic:


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 20, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> Is it the actual hibiscus plant you put in the oil?


I used ground hibiscus flower


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 20, 2019)

Scalp was itchy so I jumped in the shower. Usually if it's not wash day I'll simply do a water wash or an acv rinse. I detangled with the Felicia Leatherwood brush and ended up with 5 twisted sections. Used my ayurvedic oil blend and plain yellow shea afterward. My twists look so juicy .


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 20, 2019)

I co-washed earlier today, and coated my hair In Cupuaçu and Shea butter mixed together. I rub it together in my hands with a bit of water to cut down on thickness, and wet bunned all day since I was called in to work.

Here are my pictures after taking down my hair and getting ready for bed. Love how smoothed the Shea Butter mix has my hair. I don’t really get shine since my hair is this dusty brown color, but I see the sheen peeking through nicely.

Air dried, after finger separating, and did one single English braid and bunned it up.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 20, 2019)

I will also put up my overall length, tomorrow. Since I’ll be off.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2019)

After watching several YouTube videos, I think my hair has low porosity. That could help explain why the butter was just sitting on my hair and not soaking in.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron

Your hair looks good in post #604. It looks fuller and fluffier. The texture of your hair is coming out to play so you can really see it. Regarding the color of your hair, I don't see '*dusty brown'*, as you call it.

I see Tuesday Taylor hair color. That's this beautiful black doll I had when I was little. She had gorgeous, brown streaks in her hair with a tinge of red. Just like your hair. I see doll hair color.

*"Appreciate what you got, and what you got will appreciate in value."*

~~Chicoro~~​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> After watching several YouTube videos, I think my hair has low porosity. That could help explain why the butter was just sitting on my hair and not soaking in.



@CurliDiva 

Shea butter may not work for everyone. So, that's a possibility. You may need to find a way that works for you using it. Or, you may determine it doesn't work for you. There are plenty of gorgeous heads on the board who have tail bone length hair and don't use a DROP of oil or butter in their hair. If you continue looking, the answers will definitely come for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

When I got up this morning my braids were slick and juicy from my Shea treatment and had no signs of unraveling. I think the sunflower oil was making my hair too soft and thus, my hair was escaping from my braids. I'm going to continue to use pure castor oil and see if my hair stays braided, along with my baggie concoction.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron ,

Gorgeous texture and color!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

Mystic said:


> I am interested in this challenge.  Would love to gain 4" more by Dec 2019.  Will moisturize my ends daily with Shea butter.
> 
> Starting pic:
> View attachment 441741



Four (4) inches is very possible! Shea butter is a great lubricant.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

@snoop
I know you had some challenges when initially using Shea butter in 2018. Also, you indicated that you have revisited Shea butter and have modified the way you use it. It sounds like @CurliDiva is having some similar challenges, based on similar reasons that you have. Please, could you come over and share how you are using it today, here in this thread?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I see Tuesday Taylor hair color. That's this beautiful black doll I had when I was little. She had gorgeous, brown streaks in her hair with a tinge of red. Just like your hair. I see doll hair color.



Way better color description! I’ve had about 3 people including you mention the red tints in there. Thank you! I’m hoping this year the sun won’t give me UV damage. It’s always very noticeable in my bangs. They’re already kind of sun kissed a bit. I like my doll hair color , as you say.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 21, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Way better color description! I’ve had about 3 people including you mention the red tints in there. Thank you! I’m hoping this year the sun won’t give me UV damage. It’s always very noticeable in my bangs. They’re already kind of sun kissed a bit. I like my doll hair color , as you say.




One way to minimize sun damage is to keep the hair covered. Cotton scarves on the head, not satin, absorb uv rays from the sun when outside.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ArrrBeee ,
> 
> Your hair looks much thicker in the back. And the 'hole' has completely filled in. I am so glad you did not cut your hair off like you mentioned doing, in passing. It would have been impossible to have seen the progress and increase in thickness had the hair been removed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement everyone. I have been through so much, it's a miracle that I have any hair at all. Thank you Chicoro for suggesting that I not cut it. If anyone has input for how I can maximize my growth this year, I'm all ears.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 21, 2019)

So while my hair looked good yesterday, it was a dried out hot mess in reality. Shea overload. Sometimes I'm too heavy handed. I ended up using a natural bar soap to get it out as my shampoo wasn't enough. Squeaky clean but not rough or anything. Deep conditioning now and will go light on the shea this time. 

In other news, I'm itching for 22nd Century products. She's my shea idol lol. I want to go back to her shampoo bar and deep conditioner when I finish my current stash of products. Love them both.


----------



## snoop (Jan 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @snoop
> I know you had some challenges when initially using Shea butter in 2018. Also, you indicated that you have revisited Shea butter and have modified the way you use it. It sounds like @CurliDiva is having some similar challenges, based on similar reasons that you have. Please, could you come over and share how you are using it today, here in this thread?




@CurliDiva
I'm not sure if I didn't whip it properly or didn't use the right combination of oils or perhaps the way that I was applying it, but when I've tried it previously, I didn't like it.  At the end of last year, I was gifted some whipped shea butter by Feneti who is an Etsy seller and so far I'm not getting that hard feeling that I previously had.

The way that I applied before, if I remember correctly, was LCB.  Now I apply as LCOB and the shea butter only is applied to the ends of my hair. For the first two days after washing (so wash day plus the next) I've been using a water + glycerine spray, then my normal spray as my L for the remainder of the week.  I'm not sure if that is making a difference.  I haven't really looked at my hair since I started using it (loose texture), but I'll try to take down a few twists this weekend and report back.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Four (4) inches is very possible! Shea butter is a great lubricant.



Thank you.  My hair grows pretty slowly so I am looking forward to the surprise growth with the shea butter.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 21, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Finally ready to start infusing!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Finally ready to start infusing!!
> 
> View attachment 441787




Yessssss! Body gone be all types of smooth!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2019)

My hair is moisturized & Buttered up in a protective style until the weekend. I started having Shea withdrawals, so I washed my youngest son's hair and Shea'd him up from head to toe. His lil greasy butt went right to sleep after his Shea massage. Nite Nite Boo!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yessssss! Body gone be all types of smooth!


Yesssss!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 21, 2019)

@Chicoro is there any way you could put the way @ElevatedEnergy  makes her coffee oil on the first page for future reference?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @Chicoro is there any way you could put the way @ElevatedEnergy  makes her coffee oil on the first page for future reference?



Hi @VictoriousBrownFlower ,

Thank you for the note and the suggestion! Last week, I created a recipe section on the first page.
It's already there on page 1, under recipes:

_*Shea Butter and Coffee Oil for Scars:* *Post #160* by @ElevatedEnergy_
I referenced the post # of the recipe because she has great detail and photos and the space is limited in the first post of this thread. We are in January and I am sure there are going to be lots of goodies that will be added to that first post.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Finally ready to start infusing!!
> 
> View attachment 441787



@ElevatedEnergy 's recipe for coffee bean oil smells sooo good when I made it for myself.

I have my second jar of coffee oil  marinating in the closet. It's when the oil is marinating that the coffee bean smell is the strongest. Yum!

I'm 1/2 way through my first batch of Shea Coffee Butter for my body.  So, by the time I'm finished with it, my second jar of coffee oil will be on deck and ready to be used.

I grease myself down almost every night. I put on my 'onesie' to sleep and my socks and marinate under my electric blanket, during the night.  I sleep sooo good. I'm a true Shea baby, in every sense of the word, at night.

But, I've got a spot of crusty dermatitis on my face, between my eyes. Under my eyes it's really dark and I'm a little chunky. I'm going to call this my 'chrysalis  phase'. I'm hoping to emerge a butterfly at some point in the near future because right now I'm looking: ROUGH! BUT: Feeling great! 

All of that is to say that even though I am sleeping good and pampering myself, the results may not be instant. Or, more importantly, the transformation may be gradual with some 'not looking so cute moments' that arise in the midst of the changes.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hi @VictoriousBrownFlower ,
> 
> Thank you for the note and the suggestion! Last week, I created a recipe section on the first page.
> It's already there on page 1, under recipes:
> ...


Thanks alot!!! Reading is fundamental lol..... This is turning into an it girl challange instead of a shea butter challange.... We all getting right from head to toe. Plus we'll smell like coconuts and fresh ground coffee. I researched and coconut oil is also great for tightening the skin and lessening the look of stretch marks and scars so imma infuse mine in virgin coconut oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

snoop said:


> @CurliDiva
> I'm not sure if I didn't whip it properly or didn't use the right combination of oils or perhaps the way that I was applying it, but when I've tried it previously, I didn't like it.  At the end of last year, I was gifted some whipped shea butter by Feneti who is an Etsy seller and so far I'm not getting that hard feeling that I previously had.
> 
> The way that I applied before, if I remember correctly, was LCB.  Now I apply as LCOB and the shea butter only is applied to the ends of my hair. For the first two days after washing (so wash day plus the next) I've been using a water + glycerine spray, then my normal spray as my L for the remainder of the week.  I'm not sure if that is making a difference.  I haven't really looked at my hair since I started using it (loose texture), but I'll try to take down a few twists this weekend and report back.



Thank you for helping us, @snoop!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Thanks alot!!! Reading is fundamental lol..... This is turning into an it girl challange instead of a shea butter challange.... We all getting right from head to toe. Plus we'll smell like coconuts and fresh *ground coffee.* I researched and coconut oil is also great for tightening the skin and lessening the look of stretch marks and scars so imma infuse mine in virgin coconut oil.



The ground coffee smell drastically dissipates once it is mixed with Shea butter. But it still delicious. Keep us posted about your results!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

Spoiler:  Shea Coffee Journey



hello

Putting this here for myself (my original burned leg photo)

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ost-about-it-here.809529/page-9#post-23792319

*Thread title: 2018... Callanetics, Pilates, Barre, Yoga, ... Post About It Here.
Post: Post  #241

My burned leg as of April 2nd, 2017 (used honey to heal my burns)
 

My burned leg as of **January 3rd, 2019*



*Starting my Shea Coffee Butter Journey to try to erase the leg scars!*
*
*



I put this in a spoiler because I have a picture of my burned leg. I want to revisit this in September and December 2019, seasonally, as @ElevatedEnergy has suggested she does.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

Parting and Sectioning the Hair in Preparation for it to be Shea'd Down or Shea's Up:

This is something that doesn't get much discussion, but it is very important. How and where you part your hair can not only impact your hair style, but the tension/breakage/ and or length gains of your hair.

Remember: Maintaining healthy afro-textured hair requires analysis and it's a thinking game!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

*Grease-Free Drain Maintenance
(Shea butter is great for your hair but bad for your drain!)*​
To help keep your drains clean and grease free, another alternative is to use Dawn dish soap after you do your hair.

Process is to pour a cup down the drain and let it soak for about 20 to 30 minutes. Then, pour hot water down the drain to rinse away the broken down grease from your Shea butter and other oils.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

*Shea'd Ends:*

I posted this in the Luscious Ends thread.  I keep my ends moist and lubricated. You could also say the ends are wet and greasy. I use a baggie so that keeps the grease contained.

There are still some knots and some splits.

What I have noticed: *No more mid-shaft splits on my hair strands! 

 *


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

Just a reminder about the satisfaction of concocting and mixing down your own Shea blend!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

Ah! The pleasure of whipping Shea butter...


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

Have you always wanted to be able to do a hair flip with your very own luscious, healthy afro-textured hair?

For those of you who are visual learners, please see gif for 'how to' instruction:






Then, consider getting on the Shea Train: Choo, choo!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 22, 2019)

If it's all about that thickness and fullness, then this may be more your thing:






No matter what your hair goal, consider hoping on that Shea Thang Train!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2019)

I made a whipped shea butter blended with avocado oil, castor oil and alma oil - it looks like a yummy cake batter!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> All of that is to say that even though I am sleeping good and pampering myself, the results may not be instant. Or, more importantly, the transformation may be gradual with some 'not looking so cute moments' that arise in the midst of the changes.


I didn’t know that so thank you for sharing. I laughed at onesie, Shea baby and you thinking you’re chunky. You’re thin!! I too wanna be transformed by Shea butter. My body’s skin is dry and I’m embarrassed to admit that I don’t put on lotion everyday (or even every week) out of laziness. I wear pants or maxi dresses so I don’t walk around looking ashy.  I’m changing that ASAP.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 22, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I didn’t know that so thank you for sharing. I laughed at onesie, Shea baby and you thinking you’re chunky. You’re thin!! I too wanna be transformed by Shea butter. My body’s skin is dry and I’m embarrassed to admit that *I don’t put on lotion everyday (or even every week) out of laziness*. I wear pants or maxi dresses so I don’t walk around looking ashy.  I’m changing that ASAP.



Girl what?? My skin literally begins to remove itself from my body if I don't use lotion. I have to oil rinse in the shower, then put on lotion, and now that it's winter I gotta go over that with shea or cocoa butter... by the end of the day my skin is dry like I never did any of that. I *might* be able to lotion only once in the summer.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2019)

snoop said:


> @snoop
> I'm not sure if I didn't whip it properly or didn't use the right combination of oils or perhaps the way that I was applying it, but when I've tried it previously, I didn't like it.  At the end of last year, I was gifted some whipped shea butter by [URL='https://www.etsy.com/shop/FENETI']Feneti[/URL] who is an Etsy seller and so far I'm not getting that hard feeling that I previously had.
> 
> The way that I applied before, if I remember correctly, was LCB.  Now I apply as LCOB and the shea butter only is applied to the ends of my hair. For the first two days after washing (so wash day plus the next) I've been using a water + glycerine spray, then my normal spray as my L for the remainder of the week.  I'm not sure if that is making a difference.  I haven't really looked at my hair since I started using it (loose texture), but I'll try to take down a few twists this weekend and report back.




Thanks for the insight, @snoop!

 I too think straight shea butter was too much for my strands, and just made blended some with three oils - alma, castor and avocado. I'm determined to develop and document my hair regimen and reach new length this year


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 22, 2019)

Last night I used AVG, It's a 10 keratin leave in, and a whole lotta whipped shea. Then I did 4 large box braids with the ends twisted into a bun. I  will keep my hair like this for maybe a week and let Queen Shea work her healing magic. 

I want to rewhip my shea butter. It does the job, but the application could be easy and faster if it wasn't so thick and stiff. But with the cold, I'm wondering if a thicker butter is better....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2019)

I've found a way to to incorporate Shea butter into my hair while wearing a protective style. I like that I can still get it in my hair without taking down the style or manipulating it. I mist my hair really well with Rosewater, take my whipped Shea butter and rub it in my hands until it returns to its oily state; then pat it into my hair. If I do it at night & tie my scarf on...I wake up to well moisturized hair, that is layed down for the day. My goal is always to reduce manipulation as much as possible, so I may now be able to push my curly hair into 2 weeks washing increments instead of having to wash after one week.

Shea just keeps on amazing me!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Shea'd Ends:*
> 
> I posted this in the Luscious Ends thread.  I keep my ends moist and lubricated. You could also say the ends are wet and greasy. I use a baggie so that keeps the grease contained.
> 
> ...



Now those are some Luscious Ends indeed!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2019)

Rant:
My crown wont let me be great! Last night, I took my hair down from my pinned up braids to go through it again with the scissors smh, and apply more Shea. 

I keep trimming and dusting and dusting and trimming and still finding splits in the top half of my hair, no matter how much protein I use. On one hand I think, ok cut now and I probably wont feel bad by the end of the year. But on the other hand, its frustrating because I _just_ trimmed and I'm cutting away all my progress. My scissors are sharp and I have no idea why my crown is so prone to splits. It never used to be like this when I was a relaxed, heat-loving fiend. 
I've fallen off with my henna and I think I need to get back on it to protect those super fine strands. I measured my hair after Chicoro made her 'sectioning' post, but I'll have to do it again now. Anyway, after trimming I slathered my ends and length with my mix and braided it back up. Ends are pinned up. And no more pieces are snapping off in my hands. I hope it remains that way.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Rant:
> My crown wont let me be great! Last night, I took my hair down from my pinned up braids to go through it again with the scissors smh, and apply more Shea.
> 
> I keep trimming and dusting and dusting and trimming and still finding splits in the top half of my hair, no matter how much protein I use. On one hand I think, ok cut now and I probably wont feel bad by the end of the year. But on the other hand, its frustrating because I _just_ trimmed and I'm cutting away all my progress. My scissors are sharp and I have no idea why my crown is so prone to splits.
> ...



@GGsKin said:

_*"It never used to be like this when I was a relaxed, heat-loving fiend"*_

But when you wear a 'heat loving fiend', your words, were you REALLY paying attention to and seeing your hair? When one starts to take better care of the hair, the attention shifts. Thus, I am not sure it wasn't happening before. The possibility exists that in the past you overlooked  the things that you are seeing today. Eyes filled with wisdom from a discerning mind take in far more than eyes focused solely on the cuteness of today's style. Basically, as it relates to your hair, I think you are a different woman today than you were when you were relaxed and loving the heat.  This is not to say that a person with relaxed hair is not discerning. That is not my point. Had you stated you were natural and loved heat, my point would be the same.

I would strongly suggest you put the scissors down. Your process is not regressing. You are progressing.  You have a specific area of focus to which you have given your full attention. The goal now is to identify the problem or source of this issue. Prior to getting on your journey, I doubt if you could have pin pointed and communicated to any of us your specific problem area.

Remember this is a thinking game, rife with analysis! As magnificent as Queen Shea may be, she is not even a bit as enigmatic as afro-textured hair. Afro-textured hair makes you EARN her respect. And once you do, she rewards you in a way with hair that is so unbelieveably gorgeous-no matter the texture- in a way that no product or process ever could match.

 You may be closer than you think to your answer. But, you just may be cutting away and discarding the 'secret' information your hair may be trying to communicate to you.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 23, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now those are some Luscious Ends indeed!



Thank you!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you for the words of encouragement @Chicoro. I just needed to vent my frustration. Even though I believe trimming those splits is for the best. I must say that I've always cared for hair and been observant of my hair just shy of the point of obsession, even before this journey. 

The majority of strands in my crown are much finer than the those at my nape and need more protection- why I believe henna helps and I want to get back on it. Especially looking at pictures of my hair from 1-2 years ago. It's just funny (and frustrating) that I rarely use tools or heat, the top half of my hair is communicating with me like this.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Thank you for the words of encouragement @Chicoro. I just needed to vent my frustration. Even though I believe trimming those splits is for the best. I must say that I've always cared for hair and been observant of my hair just shy of the point of obsession, even before this journey.
> 
> The majority of strands in my crown are much finer than the those at my nape and need more protection- why I believe henna helps and I want to get back on it. Especially looking at pictures of my hair from 1-2 years ago. It's just funny (and frustrating) that I rarely use tools or heat, the top half of my hair is communicating with me like this.



*"I must say that I've always cared for hair and been observant of my hair just shy of the point of obsession, even before this journey."
*
Understood. That's good to know! It sounds like you have identified the problem and even better, you have a plan to remedy the situation. Bravo!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 23, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Girl what?? My skin literally begins to remove itself from my body if I don't use lotion. I have to oil rinse in the shower, then put on lotion, and now that it's winter I gotta go over that with shea or cocoa butter... by the end of the day my skin is dry like I never did any of that. I *might* be able to lotion only once in the summer.


That’s why I’m always covered up!! Duh!!  I’m supposed to lotion up twice a day too. Otherwise my skin looks like lizard-like.


----------



## Honi (Jan 23, 2019)

My whipped shea looks like a mousse when I dip into my container but it works much, much better.  I washed, deep conditioned and blew my hair out.  Applied my moussy butter and it melted right in.  Not dull at all.  My significant other touched my hair and asked me why was my hair so soft. HA!!!!  I just spritz and oil my hair and ends every night or so.  I may just start wearing my hair stretched out more now that I can do a pony.  Yippee!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Rant:
> My crown wont let me be great! Last night, I took my hair down from my pinned up braids to go through it again with the scissors smh, and apply more Shea.
> 
> I keep trimming and dusting and dusting and trimming and still finding splits in the top half of my hair, no matter how much protein I use. On one hand I think, ok cut now and I probably wont feel bad by the end of the year. But on the other hand, its frustrating because I _just_ trimmed and I'm cutting away all my progress. My scissors are sharp and I have no idea why my crown is so prone to splits. It never used to be like this when I was a relaxed, heat-loving fiend.
> I've fallen off with my henna and I think I need to get back on it to protect those super fine strands. I measured my hair after Chicoro made her 'sectioning' post, but I'll have to do it again now. Anyway, after trimming I slathered my ends and length with my mix and braided it back up. Ends are pinned up. And no more pieces are snapping off in my hands. I hope it remains that way.



I had similar issues with my crown....my nape as well, but we wont get into that. I'm not sure of all you've tried so far, but here is what has helped me:

1) Isolating the area on wash day. Not only the crown but grouping the stronger hair surrounding it in with it. It helps eases the tension and places it on the stronger hair instead of the already weakened crown.

2) An uber moisturizing treatment done pre wash. I wont get into all the benefits of each individual ingredient, but know they work very well together for repair.
1 tablespoon melted Shea butter
1 tablespoon of Warmed Creamed Honey
1/2 tablespoon each of Argan Oil & Ricebran oil
A Super Slippery Conditioner. I don't think the brand really matters, just as long as the conditioner is pretty thin in texture. I like Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle for this. 

Apply it to your crown first, then all over if you so desire. (I use it all over). Pull your hair back so its all flowing in the same direction. Preferably how it falls naturally and sit under a steamer if you have one. The steam will really get in there and help the treatment nourish your strands. I usually steam the treatment in, put on a plastic cap & allow it to continue marinating overnight. Try it once a week for around 3 months and see if the area improves.

If you need extra protein: 1/2 teaspoon of Ayurvedic powders, A cap full of Neutral Protein Filler, or some hydrolyzed protein (I like oat protein) works really well in this. Believe me I've tried them all. Thankfully, my crown is now thriving...but I do this treatment often. 

HTH!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 23, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had similar issues with my crown....my nape as well, but we wont get into that. I'm not sure of all you've tried so far, but here is what has helped me:
> 
> 1) Isolating the area on wash day. Not only the crown but grouping the stronger hair surrounding it in with it. It helps eases the tension and places it on the stronger hair instead of the already weakened crown.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this suggestion @ElevatedEnergy. I have all the ingredients, and use them regularly (apart from honey) but I've been considering bringing it back into the fold recently so this is right on time. I'm in the prepoo thread and will be trying out your combo this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2019)

This morning I poured my new batch of herbal tea rinse on my hair and scalp. 

This afternoon, I Heavy moisturized and sealed with SCurl Curl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture, shea butter and BM Grease.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 23, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Girl what?? My skin literally begins to remove itself from my body if I don't use lotion. I have to oil rinse in the shower, then put on lotion, and now that it's winter I gotta go over that with shea or cocoa butter... by the end of the day my skin is dry like I never did any of that. I *might* be able to lotion only once in the summer.



Same. It’s a struggle. I did notice that the days I stayed hydrated, I wasn’t as dry by the end of the day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 24, 2019)

Left the room to grab a comb and came back to my 21mo old putting shea in her hair. This shea baby knows what's up lol. Thankfully her hair was freshly washed and about to get buttered up anyway. 10 braids for her this time. I washed my 4yo's hair last night and gave her twists. Looking at her hair today, you'd think the twists were 2 weeks old smh. It's moisturized though. Rocking a puff myself right now. I find with shea even a puff stays properly moisturized and knot-free. Next wash I plan on experimenting with a DIY shea deep conditioner. I'll make it as needed if it works out since I don't have any preservatives at the moment.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had similar issues with my crown....my nape as well, but we wont get into that. I'm not sure of all you've tried so far, but here is what has helped me:
> 
> 1) Isolating the area on wash day. Not only the crown but grouping the stronger hair surrounding it in with it. It helps eases the tension and places it on the stronger hair instead of the already weakened crown.
> 
> ...


You are a wealth of knowledge!!!! Especially with your diy mixes!!!!! Loving this recipe!!! Keep them coming!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 24, 2019)

Question for those who order their shea butter from 3cayg.  Do you recommend Shea Nilotica or Unrefined Ivory?  What is the difference in how it performs on your hair/skin?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> You are a wealth of knowledge!!!! Especially with your diy mixes!!!!! Loving this recipe!!! Keep them coming!!!!!!



Thank you! Over the last 2 years, I have experimented and done tons of DIY. Most include Shea butter....so I included some in the 2018 Shea thread. There is an OatMilk, Shea & Honey conditioner as well as a Shea butter conditioner made from scratch that includes BTMS. I love DIY. There is such power in knowing that you don't have to depend on premade products for your hair to thrive. If formulas change, or people go out of business....bye....I can still do what it do. These days, I use a mix of DIY & Premade mostly out of convenience but I definitely don't need to. 

I have a journal of all things DIY...from hair, skin...even sacred baths....it's really a fun hobby.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Question for those who order their shea butter from 3cayg.  Do you recommend Shea Nilotica or Unrefined Ivory?  What is the difference in how it performs on your hair/skin?



I always wanted to try her Shea Nilotica, but I still have over 40 pounds of 3cayg's Ivory in my house so I can't justify the purchase!


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm coming through to be a shea unicorn. I need my hair to be great.
I bought some shea butter from Madina, was thinking of mixing it with mango butter.
I have a nutribullet that i don't use so I will be using it to concoct my mix.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you! Over the last 2 years, I have experimented and done tons of DIY. Most include Shea butter....so I included some in the 2018 Shea thread. There is an OatMilk, Shea & Honey conditioner as well as a Shea butter conditioner made from scratch that includes BTMS. I love DIY. There is such power in knowing that you don't have to depend on premade products for your hair to thrive. If formulas change, or people go out of business....bye....I can still do what it do. These days, I use a mix of DIY & Premade mostly out of convenience but I definitely don't need to.
> 
> I have a journal of all things DIY...from hair, skin...even sacred baths....it's really a fun hobby.


I know what you mean. Making my own shea mix has really gotten me interested in diying it. Like you I will always use my premade products cuz I found the right ones that will ALWAYS do my hair right but it is super empowering to diy isn't it!!!! I love that I can buy super high quality ingredients and make it tailored to my specific hair needs at any given time.

I'm still a beg so i kinda pick and choose what recipes i try or not but MAYNNN some of these recipes you be blessing us with has me here with a pen and paper like  I'm tryin that!!!!

I'd LLLOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE some sacred bath recipes!!!!!! I'ma bath person and love a good pamper session. 

You should make an ebook or something with all of your hair/skin recipes. I bet it'd be a top seller on amazon!!!! Call it something like "Mixing your way to beautiful hair, skin, and nails"!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> You should make an ebook or something with all of your hair/skin recipes. I bet it'd be a top seller on amazon!!!! Call it something like "Mixing your way to beautiful hair, skin, and nails"!!!


I second that! @ElevatedEnergy Please!! Or at least a blog or something that has all of your recipes and ideas. I know you posted a few in the DIY thread but it’s not the same.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 24, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I second that! @ElevatedEnergy Please!! Or at least a blog or something that has all of your recipes and ideas. I know you posted a few in the DIY thread but it’s not the same.



I third this!  You have the best DIYs! @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I know what you mean. Making my own shea mix has really gotten me interested in diying it. Like you I will always use my premade products cuz I found the right ones that will ALWAYS do my hair right but it is super empowering to diy isn't it!!!! I love that I can buy super high quality ingredients and make it tailored to my specific hair needs at any given time.
> 
> I'm still a beg so i kinda pick and choose what recipes i try or not but MAYNNN some of these recipes you be blessing us with has me here with a pen and paper like  I'm tryin that!!!!
> 
> ...



Here is a Sacred Bath recipe that I shared on Instagram. It's one that I do monthly after my menstrual cycle ends. It's a way to honor my womb after the work she just put in.

 

It involves alot of intention, stillness & Self Love.

 

I don't have patience for an e-book though. I have been trying to finish writing a book about grieving & healing for over 5 years now. It's still not finished


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I second that! @ElevatedEnergy Please!! Or at least a blog or something that has all of your recipes and ideas. I know you posted a few in the DIY thread but it’s not the same.





BeautifulRoots said:


> I third this!  You have the best DIYs! @ElevatedEnergy



Thank you Ladies. I'll share what I can here as it's needed. I don't have many hair related recipes...most is in regards to Spiritual Wellness. It feels pretty weird to share that here though.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here is a Sacred Bath recipe that I shared on Instagram. It's one that I do monthly after my menstrual cycle ends. It's a way to honor my womb after the work she just put in.
> 
> View attachment 441917
> 
> ...


Def just what i was looking for but can i omit the rose quartz? It may clog the drain? Or is it essential to the routine? I love the idea of honoring yourself and womb especially. It's the literal access to life so it should be.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Def just what i was looking for but can i omit the rose quartz? It may clog the drain? Or is it essential to the routine? I love the idea of honoring yourself and womb especially. It's the literal access to life so it should be.



You can add or omit anything that doesnt resonate with you. 

None of the ingredients will clog your drain. I like to put my epsom salt/rose petal mixture in tea bags. It's easier to clean up after. I also put a hair stopper in my drain when I let the water out. Any herbs/remnants left behind will get caught there.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You can add or omit anything that doesnt resonate with you.
> 
> None of the ingredients will clog your drain. I like to put my epsom salt/rose petal mixture in tea bags. It's easier to clean up after. I also put a hair stopper in my drain when I let the water out. Any herbs/remnants left behind will get caught there.


You're just full of great ideas!!!!! Thanks I'll def do that. Ima check out your instagram for other "sacred bathing routines" (love that phrase). I wanna do it once a wk preferably using different routines to wind down from last wk/ start my wk off right. It could be a sunday religious experience lol.....


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 25, 2019)

So I thought I could slack off a bit these few days and get away with my hair being loose in a bun. Sike!

Washed my hair tonight, lo’ and behold. Tangles! They weren’t as bad as what they’re capable of being, but nonetheless, they were there, and I did manage to get them out in the shower. I did notice a bit of breakage. It wasnt a lot, but I’m paranoid like that about my hair. 

So it’s chop! Chop! Back on my braiding schedule. Which means no slacking on wash days. I’m finding six braids to be the new sweet spot for how many I can do, that my hair is comfortable with. 

I also can’t find my one remaining small tub of Shea and Cupuaçu butter mix, and I used up my other container. 

So this wash was...odd I guess you could put it. I’ve been pre-pooing with Shea Butter or another of my whipped butter, and only cleansing my scalp, so when the water runs down the longer parts of my hair it evenly coats the butter across my strands, which makes them behave, and not want to tangle up on each other. 

Since I lost one Butter, and ran out of the other, I noticed a BIG difference in how my hair behaved, espeacially when I got out. I applied my leave-ins as usual, and used this fruit oil sample packet I had in my small stash. My hair felt so odd. It felt like I had a gel cast on my hair, which I didn’t like. 

So I Ditched that, and mixed some JBCO with this IC Fantasia serum, and applied it from the ears down to get my hair to separate itself. Worked well enough. 

Braided my hair into six braids, secured them in a braided bun, and put my satin wrap cap on under my beanie. Just going to keep my braids in until my order of Shea/Cupuaçu Butter comes in the mail. Don’t care how long it takes. 

 I’ve become very attached to my butters. They don’t disappoint me, or let me down, and I’m a bit sad that I straight up lost my last jar.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 25, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron Loving the sound of your prepoo & wash routine. I was recently watching videos on capuacu. Sounds like a great butter.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 25, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @PlanetCybertron Loving the sound of your prepoo & wash routine. I was recently watching videos on capuacu. Sounds like a great butter.



Thank you hun!
It’s proving to be the only method, that’ll stop tangling for me completely. I’ve tried almost everything else I can think of.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 25, 2019)

Just finished my conditioner. It looks and smells fantastic. Fingers crossed it feels great.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 25, 2019)

Shea butter has kept my press intact and my hair feeling soft but it was definitely time to begin 'wash day'.

Tonight I mixed up my prepoo, with the recipe @ElevatedEnergy so kindly shared upthread, and my hair is in for a pampering. I used my Shea butter mix (this has a delightful lasting mousse texture since I rewhipped it with boabab oil), and Faith in Nature Hempseed & Meadowfoam for my thin, slippy conditioner.

I parted my hair in 6 sections snd worked the creamy mix in, beginning at my ends and working my way up. I let each section fall backwards and loosely twisted. As I moved on to another section, my previous twist would get fat and juicy from reversion and the prepoo. I wrapped my hair in cling film, and now it's bed time. TBC.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 25, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Thank you hun!
> It’s proving to be the only method, that’ll stop tangling for me completely. I’ve tried almost everything else I can think of.


Do you basically just coat your hair with the whipped butter and lightly wash it out?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 25, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Do you basically just coat your hair with the whipped butter and lightly wash it out?



Pretty much yes. 
I’m a bit meticulous when it comes to my roots and scalp, since my scalp gives me even more issues than my actual hair does. 

But I will pre-poo in 4-6 sections, getting all the butter on my scalp all the way to the tips of my hair, and since I have a sensitive scalp, I do have to shampoo frequently, so I focus the shampoo solely on my scalp, maybe half an inch at most is as far I’ll let the shampoo reach my roots, then hop in the shower, and rinse with warm water. 

If you wanna give that technique a try, I’d highly encourage it, even without shampooing.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 26, 2019)

Wash day was yesterday, sealed with MyBelovedCrown’s Shea Hair Butter. Still enjoying her product (it just hardened a little).

@ElevatedEnergy Does your 2 ingredient recipe stay nice and fluffy like in the pictures you posted? It seems so nice AND cost effective.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

This is the Shea butter my friend from Mali picked up for me when she went home to her village during the Winter vacation in December 2018. Each of the two buckets is 1 kilogram which is approximately 2.2 pounds.

She also brought me two Shea nuts. The one to the right is the whole Shea nut with the fruit intact. The  one to the left is the kernel where the fruit has been peeled away. It is this part, the one that looks kind of like a striated pecan to left,  that is used to make Shea butter.

She took this photo because I asked her to do it. I thought I wouldn't be able to get to her for a few weeks. She's in town and coming by tonight and she has my Shea butter. YES!



She forgot to bring the little nuts, though. I'll have to pick those up from her later.​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here is a Sacred Bath recipe that I shared on Instagram. It's one that I do monthly after my menstrual cycle ends. It's a way to honor my womb after the work she just put in.
> 
> View attachment 441917
> 
> ...



Gorgeous photo and post on instagram.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

The Global Shea Alliance will be holding its European conference in Paris, on April 1st, 2019. That is on a Wednesday.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

The Global Shea Alliance International Conference will be held in Ghana on 
March 11th - 13th, in 2019.​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

My Shea stock is going up again.  Right now, I still have an almost full 500 gram bucket of Shea butter from Senegal. I also have  a  1/2 kg bucket and a  full 1 kg bucket from Mali that were gifted to me by another beautiful Malian woman. So these three added to my new ones, which is about 4 kg of Shea,  will put me at about  9 pounds of Shea butter.

Amazingly, it is as if my [supply] of Shea has been '*touched'*, in the Biblical sense. I am not being sacrilegious, either. I just never seem to run out of it!

I have given away countless, buckets and buckets of Shea mixes to women who have asked me for help with their afro-textured hair. Yet, I haven't bought any Shea butter in almost 1 year. And here I am  going into 2019 with a supply of 9 pounds! The only one I bought was the 500 gram bucket which I bought about 14 months ago.

My Shea supply seems infinite!





I didn't think about until now. I guess this is the exemplary and
epitome of giving and then receiving back 10x what you originally gave.
Amazing.




​


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

You looking in the mirror, emotional and touched,  realizing that Shea butter has helped you detangle your matted hair in under 30 minutes _*AND*_ left it shiny, soft 
and super moisturized with very little breakage.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

Then, you realize that Shea butter really does work,
even for your hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

Being the model LHCF member you are, you document your findings immediately:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

Then you sip your tea, thinking about nosey Sheila at work gone be asking you about 
your hair on Monday.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

All Sheila needs to know is that you a Shea Gangsta and you riding that  Shea train fo' Life!
_(Or, just until Shea butter no longer works for your hair.)_


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 26, 2019)

These Kermit gifs . I've been using my latest batch of shea in its raw state but I think I want to whip something today. I'm mad I accidentally delete the ratios used for my last mix but I guess that means I get to experiment. I'm oddly enough not a fan of protective styles (never really have been) so I think I might go back to shea & gel wngs. I got super moisturized hair that stayed detangled. Length retention was also not an issue I guess because I wasn't doing much manipulation.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

How Sheila be looking at your hair,  with her  weave , when you walk away with your gorgeous , fluffy, twist out done on your REAL hair. Don't be stingy, though. Drop some *knowledge* and some *Shea *on Sheila. There's plenty of both to go around.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

My second batch of coffee oil is going on week 3 of marinating. I still have 1/2 of the first batch I of Shea Coffee Butter that I made. I love to use it after my shower at night. Although I can't smell the coffee, I can smell the lemongrass essential oil I put in it. It is so thick and feels decadent dipping into the jar and slathering it on my skin.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 26, 2019)

Nah Sheila better mind her ‘ bidness. Haha!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

Here's to all my Shea Sisters: Stay Slathered!

Night night!


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My second batch of coffee oil is going on week 3 of marinating. I still have 1/2 of the first batch I of Shea Coffee Butter that I made. I love to use it after my shower at night. Although I can't smell the coffee, I can smell the lemongrass essential oil I put in it. It is so thick and feels decadent dipping into the jar and slathering it on my skin.


making some now, mines been infusing for a month or so now...


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Parting and Sectioning the Hair in Preparation for it to be Shea'd Down or Shea's Up:
> 
> This is something that doesn't get much discussion, but it is very important. How and where you part your hair can not only impact your hair style, but the tension/breakage/ and or length gains of your hair.
> 
> Remember: Maintaining healthy afro-textured hair requires analysis and it's a thinking game!


This is one of Mrs. Mississippi’s many great videos on hair care for children and adults.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 26, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> making some now, mines been infusing for a month or so now...



Let us know how it turns out for you, please.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2019)

Spritz my hair with warm water & applied Shea Amla on my hair/Brinjgraj oil on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 26, 2019)

In another thread I have been trying to recreate my favorite shea butter product and tonight I think i finally got there.  Although I needed some help. 

This is week 2 or 3 of Shea and I forgot all of the benefits I had from using shea butter on my hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 26, 2019)

I met up with a coworker at McDonald’s today. She’s Jamaïcain and natural. She asked about my hair and I introduced her to Queen Shea as well as basic hair care.


Chicoro said:


> All Sheila needs to know is that you a Shea Gangsta and you riding that  Shea train fo' Life!
> _(Or, just until Shea butter no longer works for your hair.)_


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Shea butter has kept my press intact and my hair feeling soft but it was definitely time to begin 'wash day'.
> 
> Tonight I mixed up my prepoo, with the recipe @ElevatedEnergy so kindly shared upthread, and my hair is in for a pampering. I used my Shea butter mix (this has a delightful lasting mousse texture since I rewhipped it with boabab oil), and Faith in Nature Hempseed & Meadowfoam for my thin, slippy conditioner.
> 
> I parted my hair in 6 sections snd worked the creamy mix in, beginning at my ends and working my way up. I let each section fall backwards and loosely twisted. As I moved on to another section, my previous twist would get fat and juicy from reversion and the prepoo. I wrapped my hair in cling film, and now it's bed time. TBC.



Yay! I hoped it worked for you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> Wash day was yesterday, sealed with MyBelovedCrown’s Shea Hair Butter. Still enjoying her product (it just hardened a little).
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy Does your 2 ingredient recipe stay nice and fluffy like in the pictures you posted? It seems so nice AND cost effective.



It will firm up just a tiny bit once it settles but as soon as dip my finger in it, it's still rich & creamy. I've played around with tons of recipes/ratios/processes....but that one is my favorite and the one I've stuck to for the past year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *How Sheila be looking at your hair,  with her  weave ,* when you walk away with your gorgeous , fluffy, twist out done on your REAL hair. Don't be stingy, though. Drop some *knowledge* and some *Shea *on Sheila. There's plenty of both to go around.




You know what.....Good Night!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 27, 2019)

Crushing on my own hair. This is from Jan 2014. I always used shea or Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade to flat iron. Pretty sure I used shea in this instance.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Crushing on my own hair. This is from Jan 2014. I always used shea or Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade to flat iron. Pretty sure I used shea in this instance.



LOOK at the thickness of those ponytails!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

*Shea + Citronella Essential Oil = Natural Bug Repellent!!!!!!!!!!
*

*Stop Blood sucking Mosquitos in their tracks!*

*



*​

I made a batch of Shea butter around October 2018. I always like to use lemongrass. Well, I bought citronella by mistake because I got the two essential oils mixed up. My friend stopped by in October and I made her a batch of Shea butter using the citronella. It was all I had and realized upon making her batch that I had mistaken citronella for lemongrass.

Fast forward to today. This same friend told me that she took her cream with her to Mali during her travels. _*She said the mosquitos are a mess there, BUT with the cream I made, she said the mosquitos pretty much left her alone*_.  

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,
Now I have  'discovered' a recipe, that has been tested in a small village in Mali against vicious, aggressive mosquitos!  Shea butter can be used as a mosquito repellent. All you have to do is add essential oil of citronella. It's a 100% Natural Bug Repellent! The brand of the oil doesn't matter. I think I may of only put in like 3o to  50 drops in the entire batch. It fit into a 1KG size container.



And I THOUGHT that I had made an error.  Hah! It turned out to be so serendipitous and just perfect and helpful for her. That was *NO ERROR*!

Adding this to page 1 of this thread under recipes !!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

*Cocoa Butter Adds Firmness to Whipped and Creamy Shea Butter Mixes
*






I bought some edible cocoa butter with the intention of making raw, vegan chocolate.  My friend said that she had scars so I decided to add it to my Shea Butter Coffee Mix, for scars. Cocoa butter is one of my favorite butters for scars, especially when I was a growing up. It leaves skin gorgeous.

What I did was melt the cocoa butter down and added it to my softened Shea butter. Then I drenched the softened Shea butter with 1/2 or about 2 cups of my 2 week old soaked coffee bean oil in sunflower oil.

My friend said, "Please give me a Shea butter mix that is for scars, with the coffee oil, but soft and fluffy in texture. I added lots of oils and coconut oil. The result is a fluffy (from the coconut oil), but firm cream (from the cocoa butter). It came out like WHIPPED CREAM!!!!! I drenched it with lemongrass essential oil. It smells gorgeous!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

_Shea Coffee Butter: I can smell the coffee in it! _​

I was digging in my Shea Coffee that I made for my body, that I made for myself. I noticed this morning that it SMELLS LIKE COFFEE now! Yummy!!!!!




​It smells so delicious. I like the fact that I have to bring my Shea Coffee mix to my nose to get a whiff of the coffee. But that seems to make the experience that more personal and sensual (as in using the senses, not sexually) for me.

**It takes about 2 to 3 weeks for the coffee oil to soak into the Shea butter and break through enough for you to be able to smell it. You will need:*

2 weeks minimum to infuse the coffee beans with the ceramide (sunflower) oil
2 to 3 weeks for the coffee oil smell to break through and infuse into the Shea butter mix so that you can smell it.

*** I think @ElevatedEnergy taught us that we needed about 10 days for our mixes to 'cure', when waiting for the smell to break through. I figured the smell was lost forever. But this real seems to apply to not on synthetic fragrances and natural essential oils, but to naturally infused products such as coffee beans.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

*Whipped Cream Shea Butter Coffee and Cocoa Butter Mix w/Vitamin E Oil
(Demonstrated by my Malian Friend)
*​I asked my friend to model the cream for me. She is so cute, she was 'demonstrating' the product. I was like girl, "Stop moving. This is a photo!" This is the first time my batch came out this texture.

Whipped Cream Textured Shea Mix Recipe:

Cocoa butter 8 ounces  liquid (1 cup) melted in double boiler
Shea butter 12 ounces (1.5 cups) softened
12 vitamin liquid capsules emptied
Coffee infused sunflower oil (2 cups)
Olive oil
Castor oil
Coconut oil
Lemon grass essential oil
Mix with electric wire mixer for 3 to 5 minutes

   


*** I made this batch from ANOTHER jar of Shea butter I had. That jar was also gifted to me by ANOTHER gorgeous but different , Malian woman. Thus, although I didn't make my friend's Shea butter mix from the Shea butter she brought me, what I did use smelled and looked like the two containers she brought me. She was happy!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

The first picture is of two containers she brought me. Each one contains 1 kilogram of Shea butter.


The second picture is the front label. It is written in French and English.


The third picture is the side label. This particular batch of Shea butter was
made on December 26th, 2018.


The fourth picture shows the texture of the Shea butter. It is packed tightly with all water removed and it is hard. It has a nutty, earthy smell.


The fifth picture is my little finger digging into the butter trying to show you the texture of it.
It's hard, but if I dig in it with a spoon, it comes out. I use it in this state when I am making a  batch of a Shea butter mix. No melting, no softening in the microwave.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

*She Didn't Forget to Bring Me My Shea Nuts!!!!!*

These are all the Shea nuts from the bag. The shiny brown ones with a smooth
texture are the whole nuts. The roughened, striated, mat textured ones are 
the kernels inside the nut. 



This is a kernel. This is what is used to make Shea butter.
This is cracked, then boiled. From here, the butter is
extracted in the process.



Three more of the kernels. Some are more textured than others.


Here you can see the size of the kernel in relation to my
hands and fingers.


This is not the 'fruit', as I thought because the time for the fruit is
in April. This is the whole nut. The Shea butter kernel is inside.


When I shook the Shea nut, I could hear the kernel moving
around, like a secret prize inside of a plastic Easter egg! I was
so surprised that it moves and makes a sound!


Here you can see that the Shea nut is not completely round.


Here is a view of the Shea nut lying happily in my hand.
It looks like we have been best friends for years. Both
of us are just so comfortable. This outer shell is so pretty
and shiny!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 27, 2019)

At the airport in Mali, you are limited to taking back 3 kilos. If you have a business license that you can show the airport officials, only then will they let you bring out, and bring back more of the Shea butter.

In Mali, no business license: No Shea butter amount over 3 kilos for you!
(*I didn't know he said the N word in this meme, until now, so I removed it!
Excuse me, ladies! ) *


The airport security staff in Mali will drag you if you even try to bring out too much Shea.






But once you get that Commercial Seller's License information...things will
be looking up!







The Airport world will be dancing along with you...or so it seems






But don't get too greedy, though...






And when you get home, the after an especially thick slathering of butter, oh the JOY:


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *She Didn't Forget to Bring Me My Shea Nuts!!!!!*
> 
> These are all the Shea nuts from the bag. The shiny brown ones with a smooth
> texture are the whole nuts. The roughened, striated, mat textured ones are
> ...


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've found a way to to incorporate Shea butter into my hair while wearing a protective style. I like that I can still get it in my hair without taking down the style or manipulating it. I mist my hair really well with Rosewater, take my whipped Shea butter and rub it in my hands until it returns to its oily state; then pat it into my hair. If I do it at night & tie my scarf on...I wake up to well moisturized hair, that is layed down for the day. My goal is always to reduce manipulation as much as possible, so I may now be able to push my curly hair into 2 weeks washing increments instead of having to wash after one week.
> 
> Shea just keeps on amazing me!


What style are you wearing?
 I did this the last 2 with Shea and a low bun but I’m only able to do the top and the loose part of the ponytail, I really wanted to get in there but it was too matted for manipulation thus going back to mini twists today


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> *What style are you wearing?*
> I did this the last 2 with Shea and a low bun but I’m only able to do the top and the loose part of the ponytail, I really wanted to get in there but it was too matted for manipulation thus going back to mini twists today



3 twisted ponytails wrapped around each other. The twisted hair is stretched out, so the bulk of my hair is able to get Shea'd up. The inside of the ponytails are still moisturized as well when I take my hair down....probably from my sebum getting to it.







I know I wouldn't be able to pull this off with a bun. When I wear a bun, I take it down around every 3 days because I like to wear it pretty loose. (Think just one big bantu knot)


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It will firm up just a tiny bit once it settles but as soon as dip my finger in it, it's still rich & creamy. I've played around with tons of recipes/ratios/processes....but that one is my favorite and the one I've stuck to for the past year.



That’s perfect! I’m gonna try it when I finish my current shea mix.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> At the airport in Mali, you are limited to taking back 3 kilos. If you have a business license that you can show the airport officials, only then will they let you bring out, and bring back more of the Shea butter.
> 
> In Mali, no business license: No Shea butter amount over 3 kilos for you!
> 
> ...


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> _Shea Coffee Butter: I can smell the coffee in it! _​
> 
> I was digging in my Shea Coffee that I made for my body, that I made for myself. I noticed this morning that it SMELLS LIKE COFFEE now! Yummy!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have some sunflower oil to use up. Looks like I'm the next passenger on the coffee shea train.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 27, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  when making the coffee oil do you need a ceramide oil or could like hemp seed or avocado oil do? Also could i just use already ground maxwell house coffee or do i need a special type of coffee?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 27, 2019)

My press is washed out, hair is hennaed, conditioned and Shea-buttered up from root to tip. I'm waiting for it to dry a little before putting my two braids back in for the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  when making the coffee oil do you need a ceramide oil or could like hemp seed or avocado oil do? Also could i just use already ground maxwell house coffee or do i need a special type of coffee?



I've only ever used Ricebran oil & Dark Roasted Arabica Whole Coffee beans. (I do take a handful of the beans and grind them up.)

So I cant really speak to the effectiveness of anything else. I'm sure you can play around with different coffee/oils. The fun about DIY is you make it your own & do what feels right to you.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 27, 2019)

Shea Shea has me all up in my feelings and excited about my hair potential!


----------



## lalla (Jan 28, 2019)

An update :

My hair seems to be elbow length, so past waist length for the first time ever. I relaxed in December after a 5 month stretch but under processed some parts of my hair. 
I spray netwurks excel on my scalp, scurl + Shea butter on my hair every three days.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 28, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  can you leave the coffee in the oil for as long as you want or is there a safe time limit to the infusion process (by the way I'm not using heat)?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  can you leave the coffee in the oil for as long as you want or is there a safe time limit to the infusion process (by the way I'm not using heat)?



I usually leave mine for months at a time, but according to this article, 2 to 3 weeks is sufficient.

https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 28, 2019)

I am greased up and braided up for the week. 

I will say that my wash day yesterday was one of the easiest in term of detangling. The combo of braids and shea keep my hair virtually tangle free.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2019)

lalla said:


> View attachment 442065 View attachment 442067 An update :
> 
> My hair seems to be elbow length, *so past waist length for the first time ever*. I relaxed in December after a 5 month stretch but under processed some parts of my hair.
> I spray netwurks excel on my scalp, scurl + Shea butter on my hair every three days.



Congratulations, @lalla!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> I am greased up and braided up for the week.
> 
> I will say that my wash day yesterday was one of the easiest in term of detangling. *The combo of braids and shea keep my hair virtually tangle free.*



Congratulations, @fluffyforever !


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2019)

Whether it's slow and steady 







Or fast and hard






Just keep on going! Shea butter will take you there. Just one catch though, you got to use it! It being Shea butter, of course! Let's continue to break through those barriers!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 28, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> I am back from getting my blow out and light trim.  Went out in to the rain and my hair started to revert a bit.  Here are some pics I just took this morning.  I’ve had super fine hair my entire life and now add to that being 44 years old and what that sometimes do to the hair.‍  Hopefully shea butter can help me out a bit.  I hope these pics show I forgot how to add them here.
> 
> For some reason I’m getting errors trying to upload my pics.
> 
> View attachment 441663


Pretty lady with pretty hair!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I usually leave mine for months at a time, but according to this article, 2 to 3 weeks is sufficient.
> 
> https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils


Great!!!! That's why I asked... Most articles don't say if you can leave the herbs/coffee in the oil which is what i wanted to do. They just say how long it takes to infuse. If you can leave yours in for months at a time than it;s all good. 

BTW I bought your herb mix and am going to make an oil infusion with that as well. Super excited!!!!!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 28, 2019)

Clay ACV wash over the weekend condish w/ Texture ID (1st impression has slip)
D/C over night plus 1/2 a day w/ SM High Porosity slathered with Olive Oil
Washed scalp with Kinky Curly come clean (1st impression too drying)
Washed scalp with Quantum cheleating/clarifying *better than Kinky Curly come clean*
Rinsed with Macadamia deep repair mask

Layered with
Kinky Curly Leave in or SM Jamaican black castor
Whipped Shea w/ apricot oil (next time apply more close to roots)
Olive Oil
Made 4 Bantu knots over night to dry
Hair felt great! Blow dry on cool- hair still felt great which typically is not the response
*shea came through for the blow dry win

Toothpaste on mirror pics included


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 28, 2019)

@MizzBFly Omgoodness, your twists are perfection! I've been contemplating clay washes again.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 28, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Clay ACV wash over the weekend condish w/ Texture ID (1st impression has slip)
> D/C over night plus 1/2 a day w/ SM High Porosity slathered with Olive Oil
> Washed scalp with Kinky Curly come clean (1st impression too drying)
> Washed scalp with Quantum cheleating/clarifying *better than Kinky Curly come clean*
> ...






water_n_oil said:


> @MizzBFly *Omgoodness, your twists are perfection*! I've been contemplating clay washes again.



Those twists of hers are so perfect, they look like ropes of thick, beautiful yarn.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 28, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Those twists of hers are so perfect, they look like ropes of thick, beautiful yarn.


 Thanks ma’am!
My kids lost my $12 Sally’s shears that I didn’t even take out the bag yet so I’m headed back to Sally’s for a repurchase. I’m excited to snip away these SSK and slather my ends with Shea and Avocado oil


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 28, 2019)

FINALLY!!! 

IT ARRIVED! TWO ORDERS OF CUPUAÇU BUTTER!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 28, 2019)

All proceeded by a full wash day. Had my braids in for about 5 days. Scalp needed some tending to, and my ends needed another fresh coat of Collagen.

Wash day was awesome. Did my oh-so-easy pre-poo with Cupuaçu butter, shampooed roots only, conditioned, detangled in six sections, air dried, applied my butter from scalp, to tips. Sectioned in six sections and plaited my braids:

Finished results:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2019)

So...

I was just casually strolling through the aisles of some of the other LHCF posts. It seems that I am starting to cultivate my *Shea Senses to another level! * What's that mean?

Supposedly, I am able to spot a Shea butter user even when she is an *UN-DECLARED* user.

You know once somebody mentions they use Shea over on another part of the board, I try to entice them over here with *unicorn treats.* That's worked really well, thus far. But NOW, I'm sniffing out Shea Sisters that Slather even when they've not stated they were using Shea butter.

I've gotten so good that @long.hair.dont.care confessed she was 'secretly' using Shea butter. I'm going to steal her picture and post it over here and let you see what I'm talking about:



Here's the post where she confessed:
Thread name: *Hip Length and Beyond. 2019 Challenge*
Post: *# 124*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nd-2019-challenge.840505/page-5#post-25082077

That long, thick, braid  she is pulling...It's not even a braid!  It's a small SECTION, as in 1/3 of a braid. Add to that you she has about 400 braids on her hair. And you know what she _had the the nerve_ to say about her hair?

*"I believe my hair is more on the "thinner" side..."* 

 If that's thin then I'm BALD!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2019)

*Preserving every Bit of Growth and Length Gain from Queen Shea Usage*


Yesterday, my ends were 'tangly'. I thought it was karma from my ends. You know I had boldly said, "I  tell my ends when to be cut, not the other way I round. I control when I need and want to trim my ends."

I thought my hair was putting me back in my place and letting me know *IT *was still running things.

But, that was not the case. I think my scraggly hairs have dropped in length again. Hence, due to the new , thinner and longer hairs,  those hairs tangle more easily. Once more hair starts to drop in length and thicken up those thinner ends, then, the tangling becomes less of a problem.

I wanted to share with you all what I am doing that is allowing me to retain every single, little hair I grow and retain that length of it, too.

*It's my Ends Routine!* (I know I've shared it before...but still...)

At night, I wet 1/2 of the lower part of each  braid. Then, I slather it with castor oil. Remember now, my braids have already been well saturated in Shea butter. Then, I pull the braids to the top of my head...perhaps I am trying to simulate the look of a unicorn [just playing...sort of.] because it bothers me in the back of my head when I try to sleep with that 'bump' back there.

I just wrap the hair around itself and then using a knee-hi, I secure the bun. Then, I put on that same baggie I was wearing during the day, over the top of the bun. I tie it with the ends of the knee-hi or add another one. It takes me 2 minutes to do it. I put a bonnet over all of this but the bonnet is usually on the floor 95% of the time when I wake up in the morning.

It is NOT SEXY looking! Some of ya'll wake up looking better than Beyonce. I am not one of those women. In fact, I don't even go to sleep at night looking sexy. But, that's okay.


*Picture 1:* When I wake up, the front of my hair is still nice and neat. I woke up like this!
My braids are moist and kind of gummy, but I like it like that.  That's 8 hours of protection.
This is why I think I am able to preserve and save [almost] every amount of growth and gain
that I receive.


*
Picture 2:* For me it's so easy and effective. I really think
this is a huge part of me being able to 'see' and notice the length gains
every 2 months, no matter how minuscule those gains are.
Those tiny length gains help keep me inspired and encouraged
on my hair journey. We all know it's not the set-backs that
doom us, it's the giving up and quitting that does.



Everything doesn't work for everybody. I'm sharing this here and perhaps
you can try it as is, modify it to fit your hair, or use it to get an AHA! for how
you can optimize the protection of your hair.


----------



## Daina (Jan 29, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Clay ACV wash over the weekend condish w/ Texture ID (1st impression has slip)
> D/C over night plus 1/2 a day w/ SM High Porosity slathered with Olive Oil
> Washed scalp with Kinky Curly come clean (1st impression too drying)
> Washed scalp with Quantum cheleating/clarifying *better than Kinky Curly come clean*
> ...



I love your twists, how many do you have and how long did it take you?


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 29, 2019)

Daina said:


> I love your twists, how many do you have and how long did it take you?


Thanks @Daina I didn’t count but they’re on the larger side than I usually do. It took 3 hrs since I stretched first. Previous twists w/o blow dry took  5-7. My hair is high porosity & looses moisture quick! easily mattes at the root if not thoroughly detangled and lubricated.
Your experience may be COMPLETELY different. Put on your favorite show or movie and give it a go 
  I attached another pic of some smaller twists that took too long. My front perimeter is not as dense as the rest of my head


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> At the airport in Mali, you are limited to taking back 3 kilos. If you have a business license that you can show the airport officials, only then will they let you bring out, and bring back more of the Shea butter.
> 
> In Mali, no business license: No Shea butter amount over 3 kilos for you!
> (*I didn't know he said the N word in this meme, until now, so I removed it!
> ...


These gifs!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *She Didn't Forget to Bring Me My Shea Nuts!!!!!*
> 
> These are all the Shea nuts from the bag. The shiny brown ones with a smooth
> texture are the whole nuts. The roughened, striated, mat textured ones are
> ...


Are you gonna plant one?


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 29, 2019)

It's been a busy/weird month and a half so I haven't been on the site in general or this forum in particular much until just recently.

Ma'am @Chicoro , I thought you were not going to do/lead a 2019 thread!!

Well, I think I will jump in officially this year rather than lurking like I did when I discovered it in the last few months of 2018.

Let me catch up on what has been happening with the 2019 ladies so far...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 29, 2019)

By sunday i should have all my ingredients to play around with some diy pre poos!!!!! 

Things i bought to play with: 
Coconut milk powder
yogurt powder
aloe vera gel whole leaf
the henna pack and herb blend from @ElevatedEnergy (gonna infuse the herbs in oil for my shea blend)
honey
and a handheld strainer for avocado and bananas

I blame this thread for doing this to me


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Are you gonna plant one?



Girl, wait.  Haven't we been saying all along Shea trees only grow on the continent of Africa, in the Shea belt? I don't want to mess around and have that thing sprout and then be taken off the set for threatening their business. No planting over here!  Trying to have somebody turn up missing...yeah, *ME*!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2019)

NJ11 said:


> It's been a busy/weird month and a half so I haven't been on the site in general or this forum in particular much until just recently.
> 
> Ma'am @Chicoro , I thought you were not going to do/lead a 2019 thread!!
> 
> ...




I wasn't. But peer pressure is a mother. BUT, this gone be the LAST YEAR! And why you got to rub it in, though?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 29, 2019)

@MizzBFly your twists are everything!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 29, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> By sunday i should have all my ingredients to play around with some diy pre poos!!!!!
> 
> Things i bought to play with:
> Coconut milk powder
> ...



*Don't blame it on the:*







*Don't blame it on the:*






*
Blame it on the Boogie! *





*ie: The Shea Slide!






Chom on! 

He's a heat straightened natural! Look at the shine and movement of his hair. Don't think he's a Shea user though. My Shea Senses aren't tingling.*


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I wasn't. But peer pressure is a mother. BUT, this gone be the LAST YEAR! And why you got to rub it in, though?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Don't blame it on the:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Chicoro Yeah all i can do it cheer on the growth that's gonna happen


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 29, 2019)

FYI - this post was directly responsible for getting me to up and spontaneously make some whipped shea. I haven't whipped it up before - not that I remember...I have evidence that I attempted Naptural85's whipped and fluffy shea mixes before but I don't remember how I did it (it was pre- any mixer I have now...) and it was so long ago that I don't remember how it came out. I clearly used it up but that's all I got....

Anyway, I kept it simple - shea and sweet almond oil (I wanted to do jojoba, but didn't have much in the house). I used an immersion blender. Either the 2018 thread or Nap85 (or both) spoke to the differences between whisk/immersion/the beaters in the gif below. I'll have to revisit that comparison...

My mix came out very light and smooth. I didn't measure my ingredients - I used about 1 - 1.5 cups of shea butter and covered it (tall narrow-ish container) with the sweet almond oil - maybe half to 3/4 cup...I doubt it was more than that. We'll see how my hair likes it and I will adjust from there. 

I don't have a starting picture - I can take one but I am in deep need of a trim right now so it would be kind of pointless, but I will try to make a point of tracking after I get a trim if not sooner (I may decide to take a pre-trim shot afterall...). 

Okay...I'm officially in it now...



Chicoro said:


> No words needed...


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Girl, wait.  Haven't we been saying all along Shea trees only grow on the continent of Africa, in the Shea belt? I don't want to mess around and have that thing sprout and then be taken off the set for threatening their business. No planting over here!  Trying to have somebody turn up missing...yeah, *ME*!


I thought about the fact that they only grow in the Shea belt BUUUUTTT... don’t you wanna know for sure?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 29, 2019)

Last Friday, I was at McDonald’s with a coworker. She’s an early 30 something Jamaican. She’s natural. From the time I met her I knew her hair was damaged. I could tell it was very dry. It had that gray cast look to it (you know the look) that hair that is dying of thirst has. It’s around ear length (maybe SL) right now. I’ve seen her glance at my hair from time to time but she’s never said anything. I didn’t say anything either because I figured out a long time ago that people who want help will come ask for it. 

Anyway, we were at McDs to talk business but afterwards the conversation turned to hair (as all conversations between me and black women always seem to ). We had window seats. She looked at my bun and said: “Wow you have such nice hair! And it’s so black too! It’s glistening in the sunlight right now!! I bet you were born with hair like that! I wish mine could look this nice but I know it’s genetics in your case. And wow it’s SOOO black! I can’t get over the color and shine!” 

Y’all I just about fell off my seat laughing at the genetics comment. I showed her my before pictures when my hair was brown, dry and broken off during my relaxed days when I first joined the board. I told her if she was serious, I’d teach her how to get her hair like that. You’d think I just gave her the winning lottery ticket she was so excited!  I said: “You too have curly hair if only you’d take care of it!” I asked her regimen. She shampoos with Suave shampoos then uses coconut oil. That’s all. No wonder her hair was so dry! I told her to take out her notebook to take notes and off we went! 

I took the next hour and carefully helped her craft a regimen modeled after mine. Told her all about how Queen Shea get the credit for my hair color and the crazy shine. Let her touch my unraveled braid. She was amazed at how soft and moist my hair was. She wrote it all down and went shopping on her own. Well today she showed me her hair and it’s looking so hydrated!! It’s black, soft and no more gray cast! She ordered her Shea online so she hasn’t been using it to seal with yet but she did have the Shea Moisture hair mask at home to DC with. I’m so excited for her! Told her to take pictures, measurements and everything!  I know this was long but if you read this far thank you for letting me share.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 29, 2019)

@caribeandiva That's awesome! I bet her hair will thrive now.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 29, 2019)

@caribeandiva 

Word. I love teaching moments.


----------



## Daina (Jan 29, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Last Friday, I was at McDonald’s with a coworker. She’s an early 30 something Jamaican. She’s natural. From the time I met her I knew her hair was damaged. I could tell it was very dry. It had that gray cast look to it (you know the look) that hair that is dying of thirst has. It’s around ear length (maybe SL) right now. I’ve seen her glance at my hair from time to time but she’s never said anything. I didn’t say anything either because I figured out a long time ago that people who want help will come ask for it.
> 
> Anyway, we were at McDs to talk business but afterwards the conversation turned to hair (as all conversations between me and black women always seem to ). We had window seats. She looked at my bun and said: “Wow you have such nice hair! And it’s so black too! It’s glistening in the sunlight right now!! I bet you were born with hair like that! I wish mine could look this nice but I know it’s genetics in your case. And wow it’s SOOO black! I can’t get over the color and shine!”
> 
> ...



You're awesome, look at you creating Shea Unicorns in the wild!


----------



## Daina (Jan 29, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks @Daina I didn’t count but they’re on the larger side than I usually do. It took 3 hrs since I stretched first. Previous twists w/o blow dry took  5-7. My hair is high porosity & looses moisture quick! easily mattes at the root if not thoroughly detangled and lubricated.
> Your experience may be COMPLETELY different. Put on your favorite show or movie and give it a go
> I attached another pic of some smaller twists that took too long. My front perimeter is not as dense as the rest of my head
> View attachment 442141



Beautiful bun, thanks sis!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 30, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @caribeandiva That's awesome! I bet her hair will thrive now.





keranikki said:


> @caribeandiva
> 
> Word. I love teaching moments.


Thank you ladies! Her hair is already turning after only 4 days! Today we met up again and she had so many questions for me. Such as can I use JBCO? Should I use a small tooth comb or a wide tooth comb? That’s when she realized that I hadn’t told her everything about haircare. I didn’t wanna overwhelm her so I kept it very simple. Well she wanted to know everything. She has a science background too so I went into details about the why behind why we do what we do. Taught her about protein moisture balance, detangling techniques, etc... She wanted to know everything I know. She should’ve been careful what she asked for.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 30, 2019)

Daina said:


> You're awesome, look at you creating Shea Unicorns in the wild!


Thank you!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2019)

@caribeandiva said:

"Last Friday, I was at McDonald’s with a coworker. She’s an early 30 something Jamaican. She’s natural. From the time I met her I knew her hair was damaged. I could tell it was very dry. It had that gray cast look to it (you know the look) that hair that is dying of thirst has. It’s around ear length (maybe SL) right now. *I’ve seen her glance at my hair from time to time but she’s never said anything."*


@Chicoro asked using a previous post:

Is her name Sheila? Because...







_How Sheila be looking at your hair,  with her  weave , when you walk away with your gorgeous , fluffy, twist out done on your REAL hair. Don't be stingy, though. Drop some *knowledge* and some *Shea *on Sheila. There's plenty of both to go around._


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Last Friday, I was at McDonald’s with a coworker. She’s an early 30 something Jamaican. She’s natural. From the time I met her I knew her hair was damaged. I could tell it was very dry. It had that gray cast look to it (you know the look) that hair that is dying of thirst has. It’s around ear length (maybe SL) right now. I’ve seen her glance at my hair from time to time but she’s never said anything. I didn’t say anything either because I figured out a long time ago that people who want help will come ask for it.
> 
> Anyway, we were at McDs to talk business but afterwards the conversation turned to hair (as all conversations between me and black women always seem to ). We had window seats. She looked at my bun and said: “Wow you have such nice hair! And it’s so black too! It’s glistening in the sunlight right now!! I bet you were born with hair like that! I wish mine could look this nice but I know it’s genetics in your case. And wow it’s SOOO black! I can’t get over the color and shine!”
> 
> ...




For real though, have you considered making some money off of your process? I'm not talking about following your passion and the money will come idea. I'm talking about consciously CHARGING MONEY and following and seeking money  purposely, so the money will come! How you can make a business, I don't know. But, have you thought about it? You out here 'turning out' more women than Iceberg Slim. The difference is, you are setting them on the path of building their self- esteem while teaching them how to build their hair care regimen. The comparison is not meant to be insulting. It is to highlight the *POWER* in what you are doing. I say, figure out how to get paid for it. Your  information is valuable. I know, because I taught you that information. Perhaps you may want to consider how to get paid for what you are doing. You are providing a very valuable service. Consulting can always be done as a side hustle and in conjunction with your main job!


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2019)

NJ11 said:


> FYI - this post was directly responsible for getting me to up and spontaneously make some whipped shea. I haven't whipped it up before - not that I remember...I have evidence that I attempted Naptural85's whipped and fluffy shea mixes before but I don't remember how I did it (it was pre- any mixer I have now...) and it was so long ago that I don't remember how it came out. I clearly used it up but that's all I got....
> 
> Anyway, I kept it simple - shea and sweet almond oil (I wanted to do jojoba, but didn't have much in the house). I used an immersion blender. Either the 2018 thread or Nap85 (or both) spoke to the differences between whisk/immersion/the beaters in the gif below. I'll have to revisit that comparison...
> 
> ...



Shea butter got you.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 30, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva said:
> 
> "Last Friday, I was at McDonald’s with a coworker. She’s an early 30 something Jamaican. She’s natural. From the time I met her I knew her hair was damaged. I could tell it was very dry. It had that gray cast look to it (you know the look) that hair that is dying of thirst has. It’s around ear length (maybe SL) right now. *I’ve seen her glance at my hair from time to time but she’s never said anything."*
> 
> ...


I knew I had to post my story when you mentioned Sheila a few days ago!!  Her name’s not Sheila though and she’s not nosy at all. Total sweetheart. She’s an even bigger extrovert than me (If such a thing could exist)!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 30, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> For real though, have you considered making some money off of your process? I'm not talking about following your passion and the money will come idea. I'm talking about consciously CHARGING MONEY and following and seeking money  purposely, so the money will come! How you can make a business, I don't know. But, have you thought about it? You out here 'turning out' more women than Iceberg Slim. The difference is, you are setting them on the path of building their self- esteem while teaching them how to build their hair care regimen. The comparison is not meant to be insulting. It is to highlight the *POWER* in what you are doing. I say, figure out how to get paid for it. Your  information is valuable. I know, because I taught you that information. Perhaps you may want to consider how to get paid for what you are doing. You are providing a very valuable service. Consulting can always be done as a side hustle and in conjunction with your main job!


I didn’t think of that. But now I am...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 30, 2019)

Ladies, if you’re gonna neglect your hair definitely use Shea Butter 

I don’t remember when I put my faux locs in, but I just took them down yesterday, and took my actual hair down today. A lot of the hair I removed had the white bulb on it and less breakage than I expected. And that’s with me just completely neglecting my hair for probably a week lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 30, 2019)

Also I forgot to mention that I trimmed my hair before I installed my faux locs (maybe an inch or two?) and it has seemed like it grew back to the length it was and finally reached my eyebrow lol I’m gonna take a picture in a bit. I’m just really tired and don’t feel like washing my hair right now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2019)

@caribeandiva

Each One.  Teach One.

Glad you dropped that knowledge.


----------



## sunflora (Jan 30, 2019)

I almost feel like it would be a crime to charge people for hair advice. First of all, all of the information is out on the internet for free. Some time and research is all it takes. Second, nobody should have to pay to learn about how to care for their hair. It was hard enough for us to figure out back before the internet had a huge wave of haircare resources. Charging a woman to teach her how to grow her hair just seems like taking advantage of her IMO. 

I think it is very kind to share with someone how to care for their hair, and the excitement and hope you gave her. A woman's mane is her pride and joy after all, and when it is beautiful, she feels beautiful too.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 30, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I almost feel like it would be a crime to charge people for hair advice. First of all, all of the information is out on the internet for free. Some time and research is all it takes. Second, nobody should have to pay to learn about how to care for their hair. It was hard enough for us to figure out back before the internet had a huge wave of haircare resources. Charging a woman to teach her how to grow her hair just seems like taking advantage of her IMO.
> 
> I think it is very kind to share with someone how to care for their hair, and the excitement and hope you gave her. A woman's mane is her pride and joy after all, and when it is beautiful, she feels beautiful too.


I totally see your point. I also see Chicoro’s point. Honestly right now I don’t mind doing it for free. @Chicoro didn’t charge me a dime to help me out with my hair regimen. Even though she’s a top selling author, hair expert and researcher. So I see it as my way of paying it forward because of how grateful I am. I want to give them the same joy and excitement I felt when I got a hand up! They pay me in love, gratitude and friendship.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 30, 2019)

Um hello is this mic on?

I made my first whipped Shea butter tonight.  I had no idea what the hype was about until now.  dang.  DANG.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 31, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Preserving every Bit of Growth and Length Gain from Queen Shea Usage*
> 
> 
> Yesterday, my ends were 'tangly'. I thought it was karma from my ends. You know I had boldly said, "I  tell my ends when to be cut, not the other way I round. I control when I need and want to trim my ends."
> ...


I just might start doing that again to see if it works better with my current routine and products.  February 1st is my 10 year anniversary in starting my hair journey to longer, healthier hair.  I’m slowly getting to my initial goal of waist length.  I hope to go even much further than that.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 31, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> Um hello is this mic on?
> 
> I made my first whipped Shea butter tonight.  I had no idea what the hype was about until now.  dang.  DANG.


 
What was your experience with your first batch of your very own whipped Shea butter?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 31, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> Um hello is this mic on?
> 
> I made my first whipped Shea butter tonight.  I had no idea what the hype was about until now.  dang.  DANG.


Even us all the way in the back of the room heard you.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jan 31, 2019)

sunflora said:


> First of all, all of the information is out on the internet for free. Some time and research is all it takes. Second, nobody should have to pay to learn about how to care for their hair. It was hard enough for us to figure out back before the internet had a huge wave of haircare resources. Charging a woman to teach her how to grow her hair just seems like taking advantage of her IMO.


To add to what I posted earlier and for further clarification let me expand on it some more. Yes, I agree with you that the information is out there for free on here, YouTube and hair books at public libraries. The problem is it’s A LOT of information to sort through. It can be overwhelming. Where do you begin? Plus the some of the women who need this info are not very tech savvy, are recent immigrants from poor countries, or don’t know enough access to the resources mentioned above. Let’s be honest most black women with kinky hair have resigned themselves to having damaged hair that never grows or rely on fake hair. If you know your hair will never grow because that’s what you’ve seen around you your whole life you won’t even THINK to seek out info on how to change that. What difference will it make?

That’s where @Chicoro ’s idea for a business comes in. There’s nothing like the human touch. Someone guiding you one on one through this. Someone who cares, who’s been in your shoes, knows your struggles and has overcome them triumphantly. People will pay for that! It really could be a good side hustle. So if any entrepreneurial ladies are reading this, go for it! Ive got a lot on my plate right now so that’s a no go for me right now.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 31, 2019)

I whipped up a new batch of shea with hemp seed, avocado, jojoba, and jbco infused with a dried herb mix of Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary. I'll wash my hair next wk sometime and use it. Can;t wait!!!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Jan 31, 2019)

This morning I took down my braids, applied some more whipped shea, then rebraided. I wasn't planning on doing that but I was at my parents house and I saw my mom's jar of whipped shea just sitting there, begging me to to slather it all over my head. I did. And it felt good.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 31, 2019)

Stand back everyone, stand back! The Queen  of the LHCF Unicorns is afoot. Hello @Nay! When are you going to post a picture of that hair for us. That is statement, thus, I left off the question mark.

_*Taps foot, crosses arms and continues to add another minute to the already 8 years of wait time, for picture  from @Nay.*_


----------



## Jas123 (Jan 31, 2019)

sunflora said:


> I almost feel like it would be a crime to charge people for hair advice. First of all, all of the information is out on the internet for free. Some time and research is all it takes. Second, nobody should have to pay to learn about how to care for their hair. It was hard enough for us to figure out back before the internet had a huge wave of haircare resources. Charging a woman to teach her how to grow her hair just seems like taking advantage of her IMO.
> 
> I think it is very kind to share with someone how to care for their hair, and the excitement and hope you gave her. A woman's mane is her pride and joy after all, and when it is beautiful, she feels beautiful too.


I disagree. People charge for consultations ALL THE TIME, what's does it matter whether it's a hair consultation or a business consultation or a relationship consultation etc... Also, women pay to get there hair done all the time, why not pay to learn how to do your own hair to promote health and growth. Women, specifically black women, need to learn how to monetize their knowledge. There's a chick right now on ig who gives consultation, for pay, on how to style, coordinate and put together outfits. I don't knock her hustle. There's tons of services to provide and people who will pay for said services.

eta Also, even though ladies like the board members, myself included, here may not be willing to pay, I'm sure there are many who would.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 31, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> What was your experience with your first batch of your very own whipped Shea butter?



Amazing.  No really I didn't think it would be that light.  I tried it because my edges were dry when I woke up the other morning.  I ended up using the whipped butter  and water on the length of my hair.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 31, 2019)

I want to thank you ladies... I’ve moisturized and Shea’d all this week. I’ve stopped handling my ends so rough to manifest more care to the leading hairs, thanks @Chicoro
 Tonight I redid the front perimeter of twists & the shed hairs slid right out in addition, my ends felt amazing. It’s humbling in a sense I can’t explain. 
*I* or rather-my whole family, kids included have been using whipped Shea for over a year on our bodies ( the kids love it, dipping their fingers through the Shea, feeling and smelling buttery...lol yet I really thought the butter just doesn’t work for my hair although it is the *first* ingredient  I look for listed as one of the top 3 listed in products.
My hair does.not.like.coconut.oil
Shea on the body is great! I have completely transformed the texture my feet (soles) after frequenting over zealous nail salons. My cracked heel is no more and the flexibility, softness of my  feet (soles) returned


----------



## Nay (Feb 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Stand back everyone, stand back! The Queen  of the LHCF Unicorns is afoot. Hello @Nay! When are you going to post a picture of that hair for us. That is statement, thus, I left off the question mark.
> 
> _*Taps foot, crosses arms and continues to add another minute to the already 8 years of wait time, for picture  from @Nay.*_


Chicoro, you are silly.  

Nowadays, my hair doesn't feel all that photo ready.  I swear as I've gotten older it has gotten -- I don't know.  It just seems less voluminous and not as "special."  I still have my good days, but I feel like my best hair days are behind me   I don't shed a lot of hair, yet my hair seems thinner and softer.  

But I promise if I have a really good hair day, I will take a picture and post it.  But I'm more of an old princess now, instead of a queen


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 1, 2019)

You all my hair is still looking great since getting a blow out two Saturdays ago.  I've been using Shea butter mixed with a little pumpkin seed oil and pin curling at night.  My hair is sooooo soft.  I'm going to miss my hair, as I'm going back to the protective crochet bob tomorrow morning.  I'm going to wash, condition, blow dry, and slather in Shea butter before going to the salon tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2019)

Hair is Shea'd up and twisted waiting to be washed. I'm finding that I can skip pre-poo'ing since my hair is usually full of Shea butter and deep conditioner anyway. Queen Shea will have you cutting corners/products just holding it down with her bad self! 







Think it's going to be a hair spa weekend. It's cold outside and I have no plans on leaving the house, so I may wash & roller set....but then again, I have a new book I wanna dive into & relax with. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 1, 2019)

Set my wng today with Mane Choice 3-in-1, whipped shea, and Wetline gel.


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Time for me to at least poke my head in the door!

I've been whipping shea butter and using it on my skin for more than 5 years.  I started using it in my hair, mostly to seal the ends.  But I am so greedy for shea, and I can't get enough. I find myself scooping a bit out of a jar, rubbing it in my hands and then running it through my hair, randomly. Then I started using it on my edges. My latest use is to 'butter ' (as opposed to grease) my scalp and hair and baggy overnight as a pre-poo. Am I gaining inches? I might if I could stay away from scissors. This year, I will make an effort to be more consistent in my use of shea, and actually try to aquire more length.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 2, 2019)

Made a batch today containing shea butter, cocoa butter, grapeseed oil, olive oil and Amazing Grace fragrance oil. I spritzed my mini twists with water and sealed with my new mix. Then I put my hair into four Bantu knots.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 2, 2019)

This week has been super busy. Mid-week I took my hair down, and re-styled, just some Dutch braids....they’re looking very frizzy and poofy. I’m Kinda nervous about tangles, but hopefully my butters helped me hold it down. Two more days until wash day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 2, 2019)

Next wash I think I'll melt down some shea so that it goes on like an oil. I wish there was a good way to keep shea in its melted state besides I guess buying shea nut oil.


----------



## NJ11 (Feb 2, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> Made a batch today containing shea butter, cocoa butter, grapeseed oil, olive oil and Amazing Grace fragrance oil. I spritzed my mini twists with water and sealed with my new mix. Then I put my hair into four Bantu knots.



Question: what form is your cocoa butter in? I have a canister of cocoa butter wafers and I would like to do a shea blend that incorporates them but am not sure if they will blend well without me melting them down first. Looking for experiences (did you melt, did you not, was it a hunk of cocoa butter vs wafers or....I've seen another form but can't remember what....like granules or something like that).


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 2, 2019)

NJ11 said:


> Question: what form is your cocoa butter in? I have a canister of cocoa butter wafers and I would like to do a shea blend that incorporates them but am not sure if they will blend well without me melting them down first. Looking for experiences (did you melt, did you not, was it a hunk of cocoa butter vs wafers or....I've seen another form but can't remember what....like granules or something like that).


I have a two pound block of cocoa butter that I cut up and melt with my Shea.


----------



## NJ11 (Feb 2, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I have a two pound block of cocoa butter that I cut up and melt with my Shea.



Got it. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 2, 2019)

Tomorrow is wash day and I'm looking forward to moisturizing with my shea whip the most.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 2, 2019)

Earlier today, I wet the top of my head and spread some Shea on my exposed roots. After a long day out with my nieces, tonight I wet my ends and layered on some Shea butter mix before pinning them back up, and tying up for bed.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 3, 2019)

I've mentioned before up thread that I keep being gifted with Shea butter. On Saturday I attended my friend's workshop. Of course my interaction and conversation  with someone invariably  turned to hair and Shea butter. She asked, "Oh you like Shea butter? I have a huge container at home I will give you some!" Like the 2 women before she was from Mali, too!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 3, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Also I forgot to mention that I trimmed my hair before I installed my faux locs (maybe an inch or two?) and it has seemed like it grew back to the length it was and finally reached my eyebrow lol I’m gonna take a picture in a bit. I’m just really tired and don’t feel like washing my hair right now lol.


Here’s the picture lol
Left is December 29th, right is yesterday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 3, 2019)

Shea'd up for the next few days.






Yesterday, I washed & roller set. Once the set was dry, I lubed it up with Whipped Shea Butter then put my hair up in a high top knot with a faux bun.

Today, I applied a little bit more Shea around my hairline and nape as it helps to lay it down flatter.

When I take this top knot down in a few days, I'm thinking I'll get Shea'd up again and transition the style into a crown braid. The Whipped Shea Butter I'm currently using is fragranced with Jean Paul Gaultier oil.  This stuff smells like heaven & I cant seem to keep my hands out of it.


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

NJ11 said:


> Question: what form is your cocoa butter in? I have a canister of cocoa butter wafers and I would like to do a shea blend that incorporates them but am not sure if they will blend well without me melting them down first. Looking for experiences (did you melt, did you not, was it a hunk of cocoa butter vs wafers or....I've seen another form but can't remember what....like granules or something like that).


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think there is any way to blend cocoa butter into shea without melting it. I have seen people melt the cocoa and beat in unmelted shea.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Feb 3, 2019)

I have to shout out to my Shea Sister @Chicoro. She sent me a pm about a salon in my area. My girl is 6,000 miles away, yet she found me someone in my backyard. 

I went and the stylist assessed my hair and gave me some suggestions. I'll be wearing wigs indefinitely and keeping my hair cornrowed.  She said that the synthetic hair was breaking my hair off. My reggie will be to  shampoo, condition, and steam every three weeks while using Shea butter and the oil I bought from the salon.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 3, 2019)

When I first installed my mini braids, my ends were limp and bushy. Now after a week of moisturizing and lathering with SB, my  ends look 100 times better and now sport springy corkscrew curls!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2019)

sissimpson said:


> I don't think there is any way to blend cocoa butter into shea without melting it. I have seen people melt the cocoa and beat in unmelted shea.


This is what I do!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2019)

800 posts! 


There are so many success stories and 'instant' improvement already. I can just imagine the MAGIC that's going to start happening in March 2019!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 4, 2019)

So my scalp would not permit me to stretch washing any further, so I washed today.

I was feeling pretty good today, so I used one of my “down” passes (I give myself 3 each year). I didn’t have it completely down, but I had two ponytails on either side not braided or anything just out.

I was nervous about my hair snagging, since it snags on literally everything if it’s comepletely down and out. I made sure to wear my actual work shirt which is some type of polyester/satin combination, so my hair wouldn’t catch on it.

Something came over me to just run a bit of Shea Butter over my length before leaving the house. I picked up a small 2 oz can from Walgreens since they had a few in stock. Soooooo glad I did. It was considerably humid today, so the butter kind of acted like a buffer, and kept my hair extremely soft and moisturized while it was down. It wasn’t wet, but my hair felt cool and what I can only describe as very very slightly damp. No snagging, no pulling, and my hair had plenty of bounce and swing in it.

To top it all off, I got quite a few compliments as well. Few of them were, “oh my goodness, your hair looks nice down!” Or, “ I didn’t think your hair was long, it’s always up!” 

 I even let a nice lady touch my hair! Since she asked BEFORE trying to touch it. Really feeling myself today. But it’s back to ‘bidness! Put my hair up in 4 chunky twists and Bantu knotted them up.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> I have to shout out to my Shea Sister @Chicoro. She sent me a pm about a salon in my area. My girl is 6,000 miles away, yet she found me someone in my backyard.
> 
> I went and the stylist assessed my hair and gave me some suggestions. I'll be wearing wigs indefinitely and keeping my hair cornrowed.  She said that the synthetic hair was breaking my hair off. My reggie will be to  shampoo, condition, and steam every three weeks while using Shea butter and the oil I bought from the salon.View attachment 442403


 
Your hair looks great!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2019)

I haven't received this yet, but it's coming to me soon as it is already in the hands of my friend, from whom I'll go and pick it up.

When I was in Paris this weekend to support a friend, I met someone. She was so sweet. She was like, "I got a giant amount of Shea butter at home, from Mali. I'll  scoop some out of my stash and give you some." Here's my 'scooped' amount from her stash. I love the label.

Look at Flany and Mariam!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 4, 2019)

With the 1 kg from 'Flany and Mariam', that will put me my stash at approximately 4 kilograms.  That's about 8.8 pounds, or about 9 pounds of Shea butter. None of which I paid for. All of which was gifted to me.  Guess what I'm going to do with it? Probably give most of it away in the form of Whipped Shea Butter to someone who will need it to nurse their beautiful afro-textured hair back to health!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> With the 1 kg from 'Flany and Mariam', that will put me my stash at approximately 4 kilograms.  That's about 8.8 pounds, or about 9 pounds of Shea butter. None of which I paid for. All of which was gifted to me.  Guess what I'm going to do with it? Probably give most of it away in the form of Whipped Shea Butter to someone who will need it to nurse their beautiful afro-textured hair back to health!


I like ur style.... Pay it forward!!! I bet you;ll get 1 kilo for every kilo u give.... That's karma!!!!


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Let us know how it turns out for you, please.


It turned out GREAT! Like pillows! I'm in love


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 4, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> It turned out GREAT! Like pillows! I'm in love but this site wont let me be great and upload pics! *urghhhhh*


Crop to resize then it should work


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 4, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> I have to shout out to my Shea Sister @Chicoro. She sent me a pm about a salon in my area. My girl is 6,000 miles away, yet she found me someone in my backyard.
> 
> I went and the stylist assessed my hair and gave me some suggestions. I'll be wearing wigs indefinitely and keeping my hair cornrowed.  She said that the synthetic hair was breaking my hair off. My reggie will be to  shampoo, condition, and steam every three weeks while using Shea butter and the oil I bought from the salon.View attachment 442403


Beautiful!! I love your hair! Your post reminds me that I need a new hairstylist too because I’m overdue for a trim and a proper length check.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Probably give most of it away in the form of Whipped Shea Butter to someone who will need it to nurse their beautiful afro-textured hair back to health!


 Me! Me!!!I volunteer for some your donations!


----------



## ArrrBeee (Feb 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair looks great!





caribeandiva said:


> Beautiful!! I love your hair! Your post reminds me that I need a new hairstylist too because I’m overdue for a trim and a proper length check.



Thanks ladies.


----------



## Nay (Feb 4, 2019)

Nay said:


> Chicoro, you are silly.
> 
> Nowadays, my hair doesn't feel all that photo ready.  I swear as I've gotten older it has gotten -- I don't know.  It just seems less voluminous and not as "special."  I still have my good days, but I feel like my best hair days are behind me   I don't shed a lot of hair, yet my hair seems thinner and softer.
> 
> But I promise if I have a really good hair day, I will take a picture and post it.  But I'm more of an old princess now, instead of a queen



@Chicoro, it just so happened that this wash cycle my hair came out better than it has in a long time.  I think it was because I waited a couple days after wash day to do my twistout.  If I do it the same day, my hair is too soft.  Also, I used some whipped shea butter that I got from an Etsy seller.  Maybe my best hair days aren't behind me after all.  Here's the results:


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2019)

@Nay Look at those pretty,healthy,shiny & silky curls..Congratulations

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I like ur style.... Pay it forward!!! I bet you;ll get 1 kilo for every kilo u give.... That's karma!!!!


Agreed! Everything you give out will return to you tenfold.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 4, 2019)

Soft water... omg... I just washed my hair with my water softener hooked up properly and turned on. I shampooed with Hask charcoal and conditioned with Nexxus Keraphix conditioner. My hair is so soft after rinsing. I slathered on my shea whip and my hair did a happy dance. Apparently my water was like level 30 in minerals when it should be more like 5.5. Hopefully this is one more step in the right direction of my healthy hair journey.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 5, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Me! Me!!!I volunteer for some your donations!



I see you!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 5, 2019)

Nay said:


> @Chicoro, it just so happened that this wash cycle my hair came out better than it has in a long time.  I think it was because I waited a couple days after wash day to do my twistout.  If I do it the same day, my hair is too soft.  Also, I used some whipped shea butter that I got from an Etsy seller.  Maybe my best hair days aren't behind me after all.  Here's the results:



Thank you for accommodating my begging for a picture, @Nay! It was well worth the supplication and the groveling on my part. 


FABULOUS! Shea butter GOT YOU, too.

If your best hair days were BEHIND you, with hair looking like THAT, I might as well be a pitiful hairless RAT. So with all that gorgeousness in the post, there is no way that your best hair days are behind you.

Wait...so have you been using Shea butter for most of your journey?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 5, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> Soft water... omg...* I just washed my hair with my water softener hooked up properly and turned on.* I shampooed with Hask charcoal and conditioned with Nexxus Keraphix conditioner. My hair is so soft after rinsing. I slathered on my shea whip and my hair did a happy dance. Apparently my water was like level 30 in minerals when it should be more like 5.5. *Hopefully this is one more step in the right direction of my healthy hair journey*.









*Gold Star for @fluffyforever !*

Gaining health and length on afro-textured hair is a THINKING GAME!!!!! It requires *ANALYSES,* and* FOCUSED *trial and error. This is EXACTLY what this post demonstrates. Guessing will not get you there!

We can't just grab a bottle of Prell Shampoo, wash our hair at the top of our head loose and call it a day. Nope.

Our hair is so rare and the knowledge and care of our hair is so specialized and nuanced, especially as it pertains to gaining and retaining length, that every little step or action on does can either move your forward on the path to the goal or knock you off the path to the goal.

The challenge for us with afro-textured hair is our hair is picky and the smallest WRONG move can set you back or slow down your health and length gains.


----------



## Nay (Feb 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Wait...so have you been using Shea butter for most of your journey?


No.  I just started because of this thread


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 5, 2019)

I LOVE your twist out @Nay


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 5, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Crop to resize then it should work


thank you it worked


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 5, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> thank you it worked


 yay!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 5, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> thank you it worked


Where dem’ pics at doe?


----------



## Silverstreaks (Feb 5, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Here’s the picture lol
> Left is December 29th, right is yesterday.


It appears to be growing back pretty quickly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 5, 2019)

Silverstreaks said:


> It appears to be growing back pretty quickly.


Thanks! I guess a little neglect works


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 5, 2019)

I’ve shea’d up consistently and my hair has a definite shine without effort, this is the top knot I wore today that I think looks regal, I just need that gold thread to weave it in.
I shea’d today which consists s a bottle mixed with  KKNT, texture ID  and SM hibiscus condish mixed with water. Followed by whipped shea w/apricot oil and seal it all in with olive oil/avocado blend. My high porosity love the layers


ETA- correct mixes I was sleepy when I originally posted


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> thank you it worked



Everyone, she is referencing photos in post* #806*. Go back and take a look!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Where dem’ pics at doe?




 post # 806!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I’ve shea’d up consistently and my hair has a definite shine without effort, this is the top knot I wore today that I think looks regal, I just need that gold thread to weave it in.
> I shea’d today which consists of  KKNT, texture ID confuse and SM hibiscus mixed with water. Followed by whipped shea w/apricot oil and seal it all in with olive oil. My high porosity love the layers
> View attachment 442503View attachment 442505View attachment 442507





**Slams on brakes**





Wait a minute....


All those beautiful, thick, long twists are your natural hair...with no hair added? 






And, the top knot *IS* definitely regal looking.


I'm standing *away from you* in 2019. That hair Shea'd down is going to gain so much length by December and so quickly that you might just accidentally turn and slap someone to the ground by accident, with all that hair. It's *not* going to be me. So...let me just calmly trot  away,  out the slap zone of you and that 'dangerous' hair, with my Unicorn hooves and all.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 6, 2019)

I’ve shea’d up consistently and my hair has a definite shine, Rhys is the top knot I wore today that I think looks regal, I just need that gold thread to weave it in.


Chicoro said:


> **Slams on brakes**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your lips to the Shea Unicorn Ears


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> post # 806!


How do I search for a post number?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> How do I search for a post number?



My post is post 3 831, which is at the right hand corner of this post. So, just scroll back a few pages, within this thread, from this post # 831, to post #806.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My post is post 3 831, which is at the right hand corner of this post. So, just scroll back a few pages, within this thread, from this post # 831, to post #806.


I can’t view the post numbers on my iPhone  no worries Ive read this thread twice so I no problem going back


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 6, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I can’t view the post numbers on my iPhone  no worries Ive read this thread twice so I no problem going back



I don't know if IPhone does this, but if I turn my phone to view (like i'm watching a show) I can see the post numbers and siggies that I don't usually see with my phone upright.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 6, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I don't know if IPhone does this, but if I turn my phone to view (like i'm watching a show) I can see the post numbers and siggies that I don't usually see with my phone upright.


A ha!  That worked


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 6, 2019)

I bought the strongest degreasing dishwashing detergent in the store. Got the largest size and bought 2. Dump them into my bathroom sink and one into my kitchen sink and let them sit the whole day while I was at work. Came home and ran some hot water down both sinks.

The grease cutting was like magic. It really worked for my pipes.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone got any suggestions for scalp irritation from pollen?

I should note that the sensitivity is typically brought on the worst during spring time, when we have very heavy pollen levels.

Covering up my hair completely does the best job, but In the case of it being already 70+ degrees down here with a humidity index of 90+,  I do wish to opt to not always have to wear my beanie or headwrap since I get hot and sweat quite a bit.


----------



## Sarabellam (Feb 7, 2019)

Shea butter Got me shea’d up shea’d up! (Said in the tune of ‘boo’d up’)

 It feels good.

I’m also trialing natty moist leave in. I have some flaking on the first few inches of my hair. Otherwise I really like it on my length. My hair color is like a bit  lighter and reddish #1B. However, between queen Shea and the natty moist my hair is like a richer 1B nearly jet black on freshly dried hair.

It’s also so shiny I started thinking in weave terms .

I ran out of whipped Shea butter. I have a brick of Shea butter that I have not mixed out of laziness. I bought a box of jars to gift to family but I don’t feel like hand washing and completely drying them. (I’m probably also a little nervous about messing up a batch for others.) But today is the day. I will wash in the AM and reward myself by mixing in the PM.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2019)

I feel like whipping up a new batch too. I only have a small amount left of what I'm currently using anyway. 

Thinking about straining my coffee oil and making a Whipped Coffee Shea blend. Gotta go to my fragrance stash to see what I feel like using to scent it with. I have plenty coffee fragrances but I don't particularly want to smell like coffee right now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 7, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I don't know if IPhone does this, but if I turn my phone to view (like i'm watching a show) I can see the post numbers and siggies that I don't usually see with my phone upright.


Girl, you done taught me something today!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 7, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Girl, you done taught me something today!



Glad I could help


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 7, 2019)

Washed my hair on my day off. Sealed with my shea butter mix, which got my ends under control thank God. I’ve only got one more good use  out of my shea container before I have to lay it to rest. Pray for me.


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Everyone, she is referencing photos in post* #806*. Go back and take a look!


yes I edited the original post! lol


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 7, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I feel like whipping up a new batch too. I only have a small amount left of what I'm currently using anyway.
> 
> Thinking about straining my coffee oil and making a Whipped Coffee Shea blend. Gotta go to my fragrance stash to see what I feel like using to scent it with. I have plenty coffee fragrances but I don't particularly want to smell like coffee right now.


what fragrances are your favourite? and where are you buying them from?


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 7, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> It turned out GREAT! Like pillows! I'm in love View attachment 442481 View attachment 442483 View attachment 442485


here it is


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 7, 2019)

Less Shedding at Work (This sounds weird, but it's my actual situation.)

I'm the only person at my job with afro-textured hair. When I first started there, I would see my coiled hair all over the floor, every where. Since using Shea butter, I'm shedding no more. I may see 1 or 2 hairs every now and then. Before, it was every day that there'd be some fallen afro textured hair 'looking' up at me from the floor.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 7, 2019)

I took my braids out, washed my hair, and used whipped shea butter as my leave-in.  I heavily coated my hair with the shea butter while it was soaking wet.  It's been 4 days and my hair is still soft and moisturized.  

And I'm running low on my last mix so I'm already brainstorming on what my next mix will be.  This last one was Ayurvedic (amla brahmi fenugreek infused olive oil, coconut oil and castor oil).  I definitely want to try melting it like ElevatedEnergy shared in her recipe.  I usually just whip it until fluffy, but I still get lumps here and there.  Also, I'm thinking maybe using just avocado oil or grapeseed oil next time... we'll see.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> what fragrances are your favourite? and where are you buying them from?



I've been really into perfume/cologne dupes lately. I'm currently using a fragrance oil that dupes the cologne Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. I purchased this one online from Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 8, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I took my braids out, washed my hair, and used whipped shea butter as my leave-in.  I heavily coated my hair with the shea butter while it was soaking wet.  It's been 4 days and my hair is still soft and moisturized.
> 
> And I'm running low on my last mix so I'm already brainstorming on what my next mix will be.  This last one was Ayurvedic (amla brahmi fenugreek infused olive oil, coconut oil and castor oil).  I definitely want to try melting it like ElevatedEnergy shared in her recipe.  I usually just whip it until fluffy, but I still get lumps here and there.  *Also, I'm thinking maybe using just avocado oil or grapeseed oil next time... we'll see.*



I'm thinking about doing this, too. I make my butter when I've completely run out so I need it immediately. If I plan and make it today while I've got some more left over, I can take the time to melt it and freeze it. I too still get some lumps in my stuff. I don't get the little balls, but I get large clumps. 

This weekend I get to buy some more coffee beans and sunflower seed oil, IN BUDGET! Yes!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2019)

@Chicoro @WaistLengthDreams 
Yep, thats the reason why I started melting my Shea down. I wasnt feeling those leftover lumps. I would sometimes put the butter through a mesh strainer to get most lumps out, but there would still be some leftover. I was like nah, son. Melting it is!


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

I opened a bottle of hemp oil to make a butter for my niece. Opened, hemp oil doesn't last a long time, so I need to use it. I'm making some give-aways for a prayer conference next weekend. It's a great oil, not really greasy. I think I'll mix it with some shea, now what for fragrance?????????????


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 8, 2019)

Monthly progress


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Could someone move that lovely ‘sheaporn’ video from last year to this board?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 8, 2019)

sissimpson said:


> Could someone move that lovely ‘sheaporn’ video from last year to this board?


Which   video are you referencing? Which post # please?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Less Shedding at Work (This sounds weird, but it's my actual situation.)
> 
> I'm the only person at my job with afro-textured hair. When I first started there, I would see my coiled hair all over the floor, every where. Since using Shea butter, I'm shedding no more. I may see 1 or 2 hairs every now and then. Before, it was every day that there'd be some fallen afro textured hair 'looking' up at me from the floor.



That sounds awesome!

My shedding is always ridiculous. I realize it’s a normal amount for my personal health, but it’s still.... a lot. It doesn’t really come out on it’s own, so every few days I’m just gently easing out small tufts of shed hair.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 9, 2019)

Still not able to find anything for my scalp flare ups. I’ve tried an ACV and WWV rinse, doesn’t last more than a few hours. Tried peppermint extract diluted down, doesn’t last that long either. My medicated shampoo doesn’t do much for protecting my scalp against pollen. Mostly just cleansing it. 

Running out of ideas. My scalp feels like someone struck a match on it. Ugh!


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Which   video are you referencing? Which post # please?


I couldn’t find the post but I will search again. I’m referring to the one the woman massages that gorgeous bar of Shea butter, and then slices it into pieces!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Still not able to find anything for my scalp flare ups. I’ve tried an ACV and WWV rinse, doesn’t last more than a few hours. Tried peppermint extract diluted down, doesn’t last that long either. My medicated shampoo doesn’t do much for protecting my scalp against pollen. Mostly just cleansing it.
> 
> Running out of ideas. My scalp feels like someone struck a match on it. Ugh!



I use homemade Oatmilk for my son's eczema flare ups. It's very cleansing but also very soothing.

To make it: soak some steel cut oats overnight in some water. Pour the mixture in a knee high and squeeze until all the milk has been removed from the oats. Pour the milk in a bottle with a spout and put it directly on your scalp. Let it sit for an hour or up to overnight. Shampoo & Condition as normal. It may also be helpful to use shampoo with salicylic acid in it. Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo is my favorite for that.

HTH

*If you have any leftover oatmilk, you can freeze it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2019)

Got some melted Queen Shea & Coffee oil ready to be whipped. Why am I excited though?!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Got some melted Queen Shea & Coffee oil ready to be whipped. Why am I excited though?!









I was JUST 'bout to post and ask you some questions.


@ElevatedEnergy ,

So tell us...why are you excited, though?


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 9, 2019)

I made a second batch of my shea butter blend!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy ,

*Question:*

When you select coffee, *do you look at the intensity*?

I'm trying to make me some
*Vibranium First Level Coffee Shea Butter Mix!*






The highest intensity I found, in whole coffee beans, was No. 7 level and that is what I bought. I've seen up to level 11 but they had that ground up and in them little capsule things. Nerp, can't be bothered with that.

AND, I saw that this coffee I bought was considered to be 'fruity and chocolate like'. I just may add some chocolate powder to my oil. I'd hate to mess up things, though.

Let me tell you, I went all over town and begged for some old, left over coffee beans that were in a display in a health food store. Somebody told me today, "Ahm, you can get coffee beans in any store. Just find the coffee, and the whole beans should be next to it."

Gosh dog it, the person was right. I tell you, if you don't ask the right questions, you miss things right in front of you. I went to the regular grocery store and was there about 15 minutes. I was sniffing and holding bags of coffee beans to my nose. I sniffed, kept my nose on the bag, while I continued to scour the shelves for the elusive Level 11 whole coffee beans. It were as if I was holding the bag under my nose like one does with a tissue, trying to catch anything before it comes out of your runny nose. I did not care. I was on a COFFEE HUNT for my SHEA MIX!

This is what I decided on. It was about 3.50 and I loved that
it is fruity and chocolatey.

The intensity is LEVEL 7 out of 11.


This particular brand goes up to Intensity Level 9 but I couldn't
find the Indonesian at 8, or the Papua New Guinea at 9 types
in the store. I went with the Intensity 7.


This is the back of the box with the 'Aromatic Profile'.
I think the 3rd row with the word 'Corps' at level
7 is related to the intensity. Below the little numbers,
at the bottom is defines Corps as:

The general balance of the sensations of the combined
taste and smell factors.


I don't drink coffee so this is all new to me. My whole modus operandi and ONLY reason for dealing with coffee in the first place is to mix down some infused coffee oil for my Shea butter!






Am I Shea obsessed? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> I made a second batch of my shea butter blend!



Questions:

What did you put in it? 
And, what is the texture like? 
Did it come out the way you wanted it to come out? 
How are you using it? 
For you  hair only? 
For your body?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress
> View attachment 442589



With your consistent photo documentation, you can actually count the # of hairs that are dropping in length for you each month. Amazing documentation.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2019)

Queen Shea in Ivory form...

 

Plus homemade Coffee Oil

 

After straining the beans out. They are so pretty. 

 

Melted it all down.

 

Added this fragrance oil

 

Stuck it in my freezer for an hour, then whipped whipped whipped!!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Questions:
> 
> What did you put in it?
> And, what is the texture like?
> ...




What did you put in it?  shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil, aragan oil, alma oil and avocado oil (I just eyeball the amounts)

And, what is the texture like? looks like yummy pudding or cake butter

Did it come out the way you wanted it to come out? Yes, I use an electric mixer to first soften the shea butter and then slowly pour the oils back in the mix. I store the extra (the bowl) in the fridge and just re-fill my smaller containers, as needed.

How are you using it? I've only been using this for one month now, and it has transformed my hair! My hair is super soft, finger detangling (especially removing shed hair) is a breeze now, and my ends are recovering. I feel more confident that I'll make my hair goals.
For you  hair only? Yes, for now.

For your body?I might start using on my feet to prepare for sandal season!

Here are some photos!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2019)

@Chicoro I've never looked at the intensity number. I usually get the same store brand Dark Roasted Arabica Coffee Beans. I need to purchase some more beans for my next batch so when I do, I will post what is on the label.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Queen Shea in Ivory form...
> 
> View attachment 442639
> 
> ...



That looks sooo YUMMY, EDIBLE and DELICIOUS!  






Gimme that right now!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> What did you put in it?  shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil, aragan oil, and avocado oil (I just eyeball the amounts)
> 
> And, what is the texture like? looks like yummy pudding or cake butter
> 
> ...



Look at you! Like your in a formal laboratory formulating your product! You're another one:


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro I've never looked at the intensity number. I usually get the same store brand Dark Roasted Arabica Coffee Beans. *I need to purchase some more beans for my next batch so when I do, I will post what is on the label.*



Don't have me up here waiting now...I'm just playing... sort of...


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  got the camera ALL UP in the Shea butter's little face and space! That looks better than handmade ice cream. Put that on a cone and I'd be like:


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Queen Shea in Ivory form...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's beautiful!  So smooth and creamy...  Now, I see why you were so excited to make this.  And the coffee oil didn't darken it too much.


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

LE GORGEOUS!




ElevatedEnergy said:


> Queen Shea in Ivory form...
> 
> View attachment 442639
> 
> ...


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 9, 2019)

I hope this shows up!  This i my hair after using whipped Shea butter and water.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 9, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> I hope this shows up!  This i my hair after using whipped Shea butter and water.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Queen Shea in Ivory form...
> 
> View attachment 442639
> 
> ...


Shea porn at its finest!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy omg, I swear I almost drooled. What a beautiful mix. Did you do 50:50 for the shea and oil?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 9, 2019)

I put Shea butter heavily in my hair (dime sized per section of hair) & my hair has seemingly sucked it up.  My hair isn't greasy to the touch or anything.  I'm shocked.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 10, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> I hope this shows up!  This i my hair after using whipped Shea butter and water.



I can't see anything! Is it just me?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 10, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I put Shea butter heavily in my hair (dime sized per section of hair) & my hair has seemingly sucked it up.  My hair isn't greasy to the touch or anything.  I'm shocked.



How did you style your hair afterward?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How did you style your hair afterward?


I twisted my hair in four sections.  But it's prep for henna application.  I could almost apply more without any issues.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I can't see anything! Is it just me?



It's not just you! I can't see either.


Bun Mistress said:


> I hope this shows up!  This i my hair after using whipped Shea butter and water.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  got the camera ALL UP in the Shea butter's little face and space! That looks better than handmade ice cream. Put that on a cone and I'd be like:



When I scooped some towards the bottom, it looked like Vanilla Bean ice cream from the leftover coffee!




WaistLengthDreams said:


> That's beautiful!  So smooth and creamy...  Now, I see why you were so excited to make this.  And the coffee oil didn't darken it too much.



Thank you! It feels so good too!



sissimpson said:


> LE GORGEOUS!



Thank you!


caribeandiva said:


> Shea porn at its finest!!



Shoooooooot, I needed me a cigarette after whipping that up. J/K...I dont smoke cigarettes. Lol



water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy omg, I swear I almost drooled. What a beautiful mix. Did you do 50:50 for the shea and oil?




Thank you & yes, I used half Shea...half oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 10, 2019)

Needing to smoke a cigarette after seeing some of these Shea butter mixes....


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I can't see anything! Is it just me?


I posted itntwo different ways.  I embedded the link. can anyone see it?


----------



## Sarabellam (Feb 10, 2019)

One more victory for queen Shea:

I had a weird patch of dry skin on the my hand (not palm). It almost seemed like 30+  tiny areas of dry rough almost peeling skin. 

I was barely using Shea butter during this 2 week period because I was running low. I finally went back to my normal use which meant my hands got all the lovin’ from the excess Shea butter. The dry skin cleared up 99.9% in 2 days.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 10, 2019)

All this time I thought we had coffee beans in the house and we do not *sad trombone*. Guess I'll have to stop by Sprouts this week. Their coffee section always smells amazing. I'm gonna reuse a jar I did an ayurvedic infusion in and use sunflower oil. Eager for the results.


----------



## alcross76 (Feb 10, 2019)

I will be lurking for sure! Going to try a whipped shea butter concoction on my (relaxed) hair as well as my daughter's super curly, super dry hair! Thanks for posting all of your wonderful pictures and tips, ladies!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 11, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Queen Shea in Ivory form...
> 
> View attachment 442639
> 
> ...


Please advise on how to melt down the Shea


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 11, 2019)

Washed my hair yesterday, using the prepoo shared by @ElevatedEnergy, and a DIY clay mix. Last night, after using a small and diluted amount of CRN Coconut Water leave-in, I heavily smoothed my Shea mix from root to tip and installed some twists. I used a little gel on my roots and ends for hold. This morning my hair feels shea'd up, nourished and soft.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Please advise on how to melt down the Shea



I dont do anything special....just the old school double boiler method on the stovetop. It doesnt take long at all though to melt.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> I posted itntwo different ways.  I embedded the link. can anyone see it?



I was able to see the picture.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Washed my hair yesterday, using the prepoo shared by @ElevatedEnergy, and a DIY clay mix. Last night, after using a small and diluted amount of CRN Coconut Water leave-in, I heavily smoothed my Shea mix from root to tip and installed some twists. I used a little gel on my roots and ends for hold. This morning my hair feels shea'd up, nourished and soft.



Yay, I'm hoping it helps turn your crown around! I'll be doing a treatment in the spring. It will be time for some strengthening, so I'll use a bit of my Ayurvedic Balancing Powder blend, mixing it with some herbal tea....then using all the ingredients from the recipe I shared with you. DIY always gets me so excited!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 11, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I dont do anything special....just the old school double boiler method on the stovetop. It doesnt take long at all though to melt.


I first read it upthread but have no idea about the process, I’ll google to see the method. Any outside tips for the boil method novice & how long do you boil for Shea? Please and thank you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

I shared these in the Roller Setting thread, but I'll squeeze them in here too.

I roller set on my last wash day. I wore it in a Shea'd up twisted top knot for a few days.



Then I've been wearing it down since then. The weather has been so nice here, that I havent felt like putting it up.





It's 10 days old, but still holding on thanks to Queen Shea. I can easily go another 2 weeks...but I'm itching to use my new Coffee Shea blend. I may wash this weekend so I can dip into it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I first read it upthread but have no idea about the process, I’ll google to see the method. Any outside tips for the boil method novice & how long do you boil for Shea? Please and thank you




I usually measure everything on my food scale first, placing the Shea in a large heat safe bowl. The pot I use is even bigger so the 1st bowl can fit inside. 

I bring some water in a pot to a rolling bowl. Turn the heat down to low then place the bowl with the Shea inside. There is no specific amount of time because it depends on how much steam is heating the bowl with the Shea in it, so I just stay near the stovetop and stir the butter around until it's all melted down. If I had to guess...I would say around 8 minutes...thats just a guess though.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 11, 2019)

Shea Milk mix for my scalp.
Thanks @ElevatedEnergy. It’s a bit of a twist on that oat milk suggestion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Shea Milk mix for my scalp.
> Thanks @ElevatedEnergy. It’s a bit of a twist on that oat milk suggestion.




That looks yummy! Do tell on your process and ingredients. We need the details!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 11, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That looks yummy! Do tell on your process and ingredients. We need the details!



I started with some Cupuaçu butter. About 1-2 oz. I also ordered some Shea Butter chips (quarter sized, about 1-2 oz total), in the mix as well, brought them to a slow simmer in a ceramic pot, and had them cool to where the mixture was still in its liquid form, but hadn’t solidified back yet.

Took some fresh organic steel cut oats (2 cups worth), and hand squeezed all of the milk from them. Yielded about a pint worth of oat milk, saved the oats for later.

I was wanting to see if I could make some sort of natural emulsion without having to use like BTMS, or having to buy Lecithin (since that’s about as natural of an emulsifier as you can get). I wanted the water in the oat milk to be suspended in the Butter without separating too much.

So I had an idea that has worked so far. There’s that sticky/waxy part of the oat milk that forms when you let it settle, so I strained that out and mixed it with the butter first, put it back over the stove for like 5 mins, cooled it down, then added the rest of the oat milk/water solution to the butter base, and reheated it one more time for 10 mins and gently stirred.

I let it cool at room temperature, shook it really well for like 30 seconds, and refrigerated it.

I took that picture this morning after taking it from the fridge and letting it warm up to room temperature to see if it worked. Worked perfectly! The waxy part of the strained oats works similarly to a natural emulsifier and keeps the water and butter mixed together. Not sure for how long, but if it starts to separate over the next day or two I’ll just shake and refrigerate again.

For Application I just take a bit of it in a small jar, and pour it all over my head in the shower as the very last step of a wash routine, or I’ll also plan to use it as a stand alone rinse. Extremely cooling and anti-inflammatory. It’s about 2pm here and so far my scalp feels very happy. I also let it get all over my skin since I have small bouts of eczema from time to time. I’m doubling up on another batch and will make about a gallon of this stuff to freeze and thaw as needed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I started with some Cupuaçu butter. About 1-2 oz. I also ordered some Shea Butter chips (quarter sized, about 1-2 oz total), in the mix as well, brought them to a slow simmer in a ceramic pot, and had them cool to where the mixture was still in its liquid form, but hadn’t solidified back yet.
> 
> Took some fresh organic steel cut oats (2 cups worth), and hand squeezed all of the milk from them. Yielded about a pint worth of oat milk, saved the oats for later.
> 
> ...



Excellent notes and great thinking on your feet about a natural emulsion.  Another option too that may be less work (who doesnt love a good short cut?!) would be while you are melting down your Shea, add a a dallop of creamed honey to melt down with it. Once melted and the Oatmilk has been combined, stick all of it in the freezer for around 10 minutes so the honey/shea will start to crystallize. Then whip it. It should stay emulsified for a full day. Beeswax would make it stay even longer (a few days) but I hate working with beeswax & it sticks to the hair like glue. (Well my hair at least)

I really hopes this provides soothing to your scalp. Scalp issues are no joke!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 11, 2019)

900 posts!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 11, 2019)

Last night I used a Ayurvedic shampoo bar thoroughly rinsed and let air dry. Then sprayed each section with avj and slathered on Shea butter and braided. I had 13 total: 3 on each side in the front, 3 at the crown, and 4 in the back/bottom section. 

Still have about half a tub of Shea butter and looking forward to whipping up my next batch.

SN: I’m gone ONE month and already at 900 posts?! The mystical magical power of Shea Butter baby!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 11, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Excellent notes and great thinking on your feet about a natural emulsion.  Another option too that may be less work (who doesnt love a good short cut?!) would be while you are melting down your Shea, add a a dallop of creamed honey to melt down with it. Once melted and the Oatmilk has been combined, stick all of it in the freezer for around 10 minutes so the honey/shea will start to crystallize. Then whip it. It should stay emulsified for a full day. Beeswax would make it stay even longer (a few days) but I hate working with beeswax & it sticks to the hair like glue. (Well my hair at least)
> 
> I really hopes this provides soothing to your scalp. Scalp issues are no joke!



I’ll take note of that. As I do want to have this same formula in a thicker state. I do like it in the liquid state for washing, but it would be awesome to use it multiple steps in different phases.

And I agree about the beeswax. It breaks my already fragile hair even when mixed with something to stretch it out.

I do think this will help tremendously. But I’m coming to the realization I might have to switch to mostly handmade or Ayurvedic stuff. My scalp is not okay with most of the manufactured products. My longer lengths don’t mind silicones and store bought stuff, but as far as shampoo, and store bought “scalp treatment” stuff, it’s mostly a waste of money. Even the medicated shampoo I bought from the doc wasn’t helping my scalp flare ups.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 11, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Last night I used a Ayurvedic shampoo bar thoroughly rinsed and let air dry. Then sprayed each section with avj and slathered on Shea butter and braided. I had 13 total: 3 on each side in the front, 3 at the crown, and 4 in the back/bottom section.
> 
> Still have about half a tub of Shea butter and looking forward to whipping up my next batch.
> 
> SN: I’m gone ONE month and already at 900 posts?! The mystical magical power of Shea Butter baby!!



Adding shots of my hair after taking the braids out and the resulting bun. My hair is so soft!!!! Omg. Shea Butter Soft!!! I almost couldn’t stop touching it so I had to put it in a bun lol

My hair has definitely been growing and my roots like my hair is so soft and strong and I even see more hairs esp around my edges. I think a lot of that is due to scalp massages with Ayurvedic oil and the mystical magic power of Shea Butter. Wishing and hoping to reach APL by the end of the year. 

Thinking of brushing it out a la naptural85 heartless blow out before adding some more moisture and sealing with Shea butter to braid. I’m so used to doing twists I’m trying to get used to how to do braids for good stretch and definition.

View media item 130079
View media item 130081
View media item 130083


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Adding shots of my hair after taking the braids out and the resulting bun. My hair is so soft!!!! Omg. Shea Butter Soft!!! I almost couldn’t stop touching it so I had to put it in a bun lol
> 
> My hair has definitely been growing and my roots like my hair is so soft and strong and I even see more hairs esp around my edges. I think a lot of that is due to scalp massages with Ayurvedic oil and the mystical magic power of Shea Butter. Wishing and hoping to reach APL by the end of the year.
> 
> ...



Looking beautiful. You even have a 'halo' of light around your head in picture #3. I guess it could be called Shea-lo!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

Inspired by @SunkissedLife ,
Do you have a Shea-lo (pronounced Shea low) around your head? Take a picture and see if you can capture the glow from your Shea - lo !  Hair is your crowing glory, so it would only make sense that Shea butter is out here creating halos of emitted light around our afro-textured heads.





















Sidenote: I wish the snatched body came AUTOMATICALLY with the Shea - lo!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2019)

Last night, I refreshed my hair with some conditioner (small amount) with Shea on top. My intention in doing this was to braid my hair and leave it alone until wash day. I usually only use Shea butter alone in between wash days, and today I was reminded why. My hair feels product-y and weighed down...no movement & stiff. Shea Butter (on my hair) needs no help from other products. I prefer to use it alone for hair refreshing. 

I got a huge pot of hebal tea simmering. Gonna let it steep most of the day....mix it with some powders and let it marinate on my hair all night. At least now I can get started on my Shea Coffee Blend.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy

I'm not trying to look like I'm begging or nothing....but you going to share some of that tea mix and Shea Coffee stuff you got over there?


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 12, 2019)

*smacks forehead*

It only dawned on me this morning that the sometimes gross waxiness with shea is when I try to use it without drying my hands between wetting my hair, using a leave in, etc. If my hands are 100% dry then it melts nicely but any trace of moisture and it clumps up. 

Anywho, used TMC Moringa leave in and my ayurvedic shea mix on my 4yo this morning. Her hair is so soft. I'm thinking of making a shea  & tamanu blend for my 2yo (well, she's almost 2 lol). They both are great for her eczema and she has a few spots on her scalp that are problematic. It also got me thinking and now I want to make several shea mixes to use in rotation for us.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> I'm not trying to look I'm begging or nothing....but you going to share some of that tea mix and Shea Coffee stuff you got over there?



Sending my Shea Family some special fairy herbal tea. Chock full of Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary. You can pour it over all your unicorn heads!






Or mix it with some yummy powders. How bout some Henna, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Amla, Coconut Milk, Banana, Aloe Vera, Guava Fruit & Honey? It will make your hair and scalp singggggggggg!!!! 







Wait....hold on....gotta use it all.






Leave a little in....put some Magical Shea Butter on top....then sip any that's leftover with a pinch of Stevia to sweeten it. Yum!

Repeat monthly and your scalp will be pushing out a whole bunch of goodness that's gonna turn into some hair feets!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 12, 2019)

Sounds so lovely! I've been wanting to incorporate fenugreek in my regimen. My Sprouts always says it's in the bulk section but I've never seen it. Will probably just order it online.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

Hair feets...come out, come out wherever you are! Let's grooooowwwwwww!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Sounds so lovely! I've been wanting to incorporate fenugreek in my regimen. My Sprouts always says it's in the bulk section but I've never seen it. Will probably just order it online.



Yes.....I love me some fenugreek...it smells like some natural brown sugar!!! The conditioning & the slip it gives is what I imagine perfection to be.






I usually grab a few pound bags of organic fenugreek seeds whenever I purchase anything from Vitacost. They are only $3 to $4 a pound, so I usually go a little crazy. Fenugreek powder can be cheap as well from your local Indian Grocers. Or amazon too...


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

Shea butter won't allow your 'hair feets' to wither away. 






But will allow them to grow and stay!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hair feets...come out, come out wherever you are! Let's grooooowwwwwww!




Yessssssssss! Trying to repeat that routine once a month when I wear my hair curly. Trying to get my roller sets to fall back at my hips again before the end of the year. Grow hair feets, Groooooooow!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

Stunting on everybody, blonds, brunettes and redheads [not pictured].

How I'm going to be entering the room with my Slaying Shea butter results in December 2019:


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2019)

Night night, Shea dolls!


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 12, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Shea Milk mix for my scalp.
> Thanks @ElevatedEnergy. It’s a bit of a twist on that oat milk suggestion.


Aww man, you done started something. I've been using both of these separately but you mean to tell me I can use them both... TOGETHER???


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 12, 2019)

Tonight I misted my hair and really wet my ends, squeezing the water in. I topped my ends with the smallest dab of CRN leave- in before smoothing a dollop of Shea mix, heavily on my ends and then up my twists. Sealed my ends with diluted KCCC.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2019)

Applied Shea Butter Nilotica right out of the container,my hair feels/looks so healthy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2019)

I used up the last bit of my Trader Joes Aloe Vera gel today. It goes perfectly with slicking down my hair without flaking or interacting with my Shea Butter. I'll probably pick up some Kinky Curly Custard this weekend to use in replace of it, since Trader Joes is not close to my house anymore. *If any of you Ladies use KCCC, does it pair well with your Whipped Shea Blends*? As in, no flaking and good yet gentle enough hold? I need it to last multiple days (5-7) as I try not to mess with my hair too much when its in its curly state.

@GGsKin You like KCCC, right?


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I used up the last bit of my Trader Joes Aloe Vera gel today. It goes perfectly with slicking down my hair without flaking or interacting with my Shea Butter. I'll probably pick up some Kinky Curly Custard this weekend to use in replace of it, since Trader Joes is not close to my house anymore. *If any of you Ladies use KCCC, does it pair well with your Whipped Shea Blends*? As in, no flaking and good yet gentle enough hold? I need it to last multiple days (5-7) as I try not to mess with my hair too much when its in its curly state.
> 
> @GGsKin You like KCCC, right?



Yes! I dilute KCCC (with water and a drop of steeped hibiscus as standard). It doesn't flake on me this way, and pairs well with my Shea butter mixes. It has a hold that has very little if any crunch, especially when paired with whipped Shea.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2019)

My hair today after moisturising last night. Used a tip from @snoop by twisting with less tension so that my usual concern of scalpiness is not so apparent.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> My hair today after moisturising last night. Used a tip from @snoop by twisting with less tension so that my usual concern of scalpiness is not so apparent.View attachment 442813 View attachment 442815



Definitely no scalp showing! Looks great!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Definitely no scalp showing! Looks great!



Thank you @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> My hair today after moisturising last night. Used a tip from @snoop by twisting with less tension so that my usual concern of scalpiness is not so apparent.View attachment 442813 View attachment 442815



They look great!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2019)

snoop said:


> They look great!


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> My hair today after moisturising last night. Used a tip from @snoop by twisting with less tension so that my usual concern of scalpiness is not so apparent.View attachment 442813 View attachment 442815


 
Somebody has been doing their Ends Routine consistently! Look at how the ends of your hair curl and look so moist.  Between your Ends Routine and using Shea butter, you're length retention is going to explode and be amazing for 2019. Look at how those braids are already laying down your back. And it's only February.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 13, 2019)

Last night I used SM restorative conditioner as a leave in over  bottled water to moisturize. I put my hair into 8 small braids and this morning I woke up to a soft high definition braidout. 

My hair is looking so black and rich lately. I can't stop commenting on that fact. My grandmother used to always tell me how gray and dry my natural hair is and how I need a perm. She is so blunt and doesn't realize how much it used to hurt me even though I know she has good intentions. After I started using my shea whip, she hasn't said a negative thing about my hair lately and she actually says it looks good. Queen Shea out here alleviating family tension!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Somebody has been doing their Ends Routine consistently! Look at how the ends of your hair curl and look so moist.  Between your Ends Routine and using Shea butter, you're length retention is going to explode and be amazing for 2019.



From your keystrokes, to my hair-feets. I'm on here like. I'm gonna make extra effort to care for my ends this year. I'm sure it will pay off.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> From your keystrokes, to my hair-feets. I'm on here like. I'm gonna make extra effort to care for my ends this year. I'm sure it will pay off.



If you consistently continue your current process, you should have lots of retention. The challenge  for you is to keep the scissors out of your hands and hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 13, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> Last night I used SM restorative conditioner as a leave in over  bottled water to moisturize. I put my hair into 8 small braids and this morning I woke up to a soft high definition braidout.
> 
> My hair is looking so black and rich lately. I can't stop commenting on that fact. My grandmother used to always tell me how gray and dry my natural hair is and how I need a perm. She is so blunt and doesn't realize how much it used to hurt me even though I know she has good intentions. After I started using my shea whip, she hasn't said a negative thing about my hair lately and she actually says it looks good. *Queen Shea out here alleviating family tension!*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2019)

This last batch of whipped Shea butter with the Coffee oil is no joke. I've used it twice in my hair and once all over my body.

I did add castor and vitamin e oil to the mixture and since those oils are so thick, its making the whipped shea a perfect winter time hair/body product. Mannnnn, I'mma be preaching the gospel of Shea Butter to anyone who will listen


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 13, 2019)

Soft and smooth hair today. Refreshed in two sections with water and TMC 3-in-1. Brushed my hair into a puff with plain yellow shea then used hot water and my henna oil to smooth/wave it.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 14, 2019)

@caribeandiva is it your baby sis bday today?  If so, I wanted to raise my Unicorn hoof and tell her happy bday from the Shea Squad.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 14, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron 
I know that dermitas dandruff is not your issue.  You have  a sore scalp and sensitivity issues with your scalp. You never know what can help. I thought of you when I read the post I linked here.

But this poster used MCT Oil and it helped. I wonder if it might assist with tenderness in your scalp.

Post title: I Finally Went Into Remission With My Seborric Dermatitis

Post Link: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mission-with-my-seborrheic-dermatitis.842189/

Poster: @L.Brown1114 

Content of post: 
_
It’s commonly misconstrued as extremely bad dandruff but they are two separate issues. 

Anywho, I got perscribed the world. Even had some oils with steroids make my scalp sore and I had to wash my hair. I thought cleansing more often would help because it was due to build up, but eventually it only made matters worse. 

So I did a crap ton of research and heard about MCT oil. It’s a dirivitive of coconut oil, but it lacks an ingredient that feeds the yeast that causes this problem. I saw it on Reddit so I took it with a grain of salt, but I was desperate and would have put sheep’s blood on my scalp at this point. 

So I clarified my hair and scalp a month ago and used it for the first time. My scalp was BAD. It was white and it looked like my shoulders had snow on them. I oiled my scalp with it after blow drying my hair and the next day it was completely cleared up. I was dumbfounded. My scalp was a normal skin color with no flakes in sight. The day after my scalp got a little itchy so I used some more. I wound up using it every other day for the first two weeks. That second week I switched to tgel shampoo to help things along. The third week I only needed it right after wash day and I didn’t wash my hair for 2 weeks and there was no dandruff or flakes at all. Now I’m on my 4th week and I’ve been sick as heck with the flu. I managed to shower and wash my hair. Then I passed out. I haven’t oiled my scalp or even put product in my hair *gasps judgmentally* and my scalp is doing great! 

Just thought I’d pass this along. I haven't, since this issue has started, been able to go more than 5 days before my scalp was a itchy hot mess. I would deal with the itchiness for 2 days since I didn’t want to wash my hair that often. I was tired of having to choose between the health of my scalp or the health of my hair but never getting both. This way I get both!!_


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva is it your baby sis bday today?  If so, I wanted to raise my Unicorn hoof and tell her happy bday from the Shea Squad.


Yes!! It is indeed her birthday today!! Happy birthday @bellebebe


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> I know that dermitas dandruff is not your issue.  You have  a sore scalp and sensitivity issues with your scalp. You never know what can help. I thought of you when I read the post I linked here.
> 
> But this poster used MCT Oil and it helped. I wonder if it might assist with tenderness in your scalp.
> ...



I will definitely be trying out next pay check. I did a bit of research and I’m liking the benefits of it so far. Fight bacterial growth too, which I’m sure might be an issue I have my scalp too.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 14, 2019)

Inquired about small jars for my shea blends on my local BuyNothing group and a lady had many to give away. So excited. I also ordered amla and fenugreek last night as well as clay washes. I said I was going to get back to mostly DIY hair care this year  so I'm gonna stick to my word.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Feb 14, 2019)

Last Saturday I cowashed my hair (which is in cornrows) with Renpure. 

The oil that I purchased from the salon made my scalp itch like crazy so I discontinued it. After the wash, I sprayed my hair with S curl moisturizer and then placed a thick layer of Shea on top, baggied it and went to sleep. I've been spritzing with S curl throughout the week and I'll start a new routine this weekend.

Is there a recipe for the coffee oil?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 14, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> Last Saturday I cowashed my hair (which is in cornrows) with Renpure.
> 
> The oil that I purchased from the salon made my scalp itch like crazy so I discontinued it. After the wash, I sprayed my hair with S curl moisturizer and then placed a thick layer of Shea on top, baggied it and went to sleep. I've been spritzing with S curl throughout the week and I'll start a new routine this weekend.
> 
> *Is there a recipe for the coffee oil?*



*Is there a recipe for the coffee oil?*
Post #160


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 14, 2019)

My baby has a mild case of cradle cap in her crown area. I've been using my shea blend once per week and washing it out after a mild scalp massage. So far, so good!


----------



## ashbash (Feb 15, 2019)

I’m here
I’m reading through all the posts 
I’m officially joining the journey 
I’ll post pictures and my current regimen either tomorrow or Saturday once I wash my hair


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 15, 2019)

I bought "Chocolate Caramel Brownie" coffee from Sprouts this morning for my coffee oil. It smells so incredibly good.


----------



## sunflora (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a long week, between air plane cabins, data centers and frigid temperatures. Coating my hair in shea and oil and then braiding it up really saved me. I unbraided it when I got home and it actually felt soft and not dry at all! I'll make sure I always pack some shea when I'm on the road.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hmmmm....so instead of using SCURL and Shea butter, you mean I might be able to combine Shea with glycerin?





I’m currently testing out a batch with coconut oil, neem oil, a bit of castor oil, glycerine and Shea..... my hair seems to be loving it feels smooth and moisturized for days at a time


----------



## ashbash (Feb 16, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> I used ground hibiscus flower



I’m still catching up

So I’m taking notes and asking questions as I see them so I apologize if this has been answered....

Where do you get the ground hibiscus?


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 16, 2019)

Twisted my hair up to dry after washing and conditioning. Each twist is buttered up with TGIN Green Tea Leave-In and Whipped Shea Butter.  My hair is happy and moisturized.


----------



## sunflora (Feb 16, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I’m still catching up
> 
> So I’m taking notes and asking questions as I see them so I apologize if this has been answered....
> 
> Where do you get the ground hibiscus?



You can order from amazon, or it may be in a health food store.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Feb 16, 2019)

Happy Saturday Shea siblings. I took some time to love on my hair and this was my reggie:

Last night-oiled cornrows with mahabhringaj oil baggied and went to sleep. Chopped up fresh burdock root and boiled it for 30 min. Strained it and added Amla, Kalpi tone, Brahmi, Amla, Aswagandha powders, plus a bag of hibiscus and rose tea and nettle tea. Let that sit overnight. 

This morning- unbraided my hair and detangled. First with my fingers and then with a wide tooth comb. Sectioned my hair and applied fresh aloe vera to the parts. I saw this in Naptural 85's video. Then I used a variation of @ElevatedEnergy prepoo of melted Shea butter, honey, grapeseed oil, and Trader Joe's tea tree condish. Baggied and chilled for an hour. Rinsed and cowashed with Renpure, then sprayed on my tea and let it sit for a couple of hours. Now I'm steaming with Giovanni Avocado condish.

So far, my hair feels really good and my curls are popping. It's been 2 weeks since my last session and I had minimal shedding.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 16, 2019)

I’m late but I’m here! I’m here!!

So I’m slowly cobbling together a regimen that works for me
Things that I’ve noted about my hair:

My ends are heat damaged... not necessarily a bad thing since I wear my hair straight a lot, but something that must be taken into account when working with my hair to prevent breakage
Wash and gos are not my friend.... if I wear a wash and go I can’t just transition to the next style my hair has to be soaking wet with water and conditioner to work out the tangles
My hair is easier to manage on a weekly basis if it’s stretched and remains stretched light blow drying on cool seems the easiet option for me
I can not go more than a couple of days with out detangling, (stretched or not) extending days between  detangling sessions too long equals lots of breakage

My current routine involves lots of Shea and bunning
I wash every Friday or Saturday with shampoo and dc (shampoo and conditioner combo depend on current hair needs)
I then mist hair with an aloe, water, glycerin mix and coat hair with Shea
I will then blow dry my hair on cool just to stretch my hair and bun

During the week I may cowash on Wednesday if I feel I need it ( I work out 5-7 times a week)
On cowash days I oil rinse with avacado oil
from there I use aloe water mix, then Shea, and blow dry on cool

I try to use xcel21 twice a day
And throughout the week I use my Shea butter to lay down my bun and my aloe water mix and Shea butter on the length of my hair as needed to make sure I feel coated and moisturized
Will usually finger detangling while listing and moisturizing then smoothing into a braided pony till morning to keep stretched then back into a bun

My current Shea mix has neem oil, coconut oil, castor oil, and glycerin. Lemon grass oil was added for fragrance I also added a peach scent to it but all I smell is lemongrass lol

I’ve been following my current regimen for about a month and so far so good

Attached is a picture from October and now

I got really lazy with my hair towards the end of the year and feel like I definitely had an increase in breakage, but I also feel I understood my hairs needs a bit more

My hair really likes my current Shea butter mix my hair feels really smooth and soft


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 16, 2019)

Wash day for DD2 today. I used just safflower oil and my ayurvedic butter on her after. Finding I really like the consistency of melted unwhipped shea blends over whipped shea.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 16, 2019)

Did a very thorough detangling session last night.

It was time for a clarification wash, so I used a eucalyptus shampoo bar, from an Etsy store, conditioned, deep conditioned with a collagen protein mask, rinsed,  applied leave ins.

I also went ahead and used one of my heat passes. I had quite a few SSKs that had been left unattended to for what I presume to be at least an entire month. They were so small that 1) I couldn’t even see them, and 2) even my wet brush wasn’t catching them, so I spent roughly 3 and a half hours finger separating about a months worth of tiny tangles. Most of everything was shed hairs, but I had a bit of hairs that I couldn’t save and had to snip once again, and had a few broken hairs here and there, but it was mostly expected since the knots would have just gotten worse and worse, and I would’ve ended up having massive tangles. Nothing interfered with my length retention since I did another length check. So I’m happy about that. 

After that I decided to use the heat pass, and separated my hair, blow dried (which took about an hour), then flatironed (which took an additional 2 hours).

Finished at around 4 in the morning, pineappled my hair, and wore a high, big bun for work yesterday.

First picture is unstretched hair, second is stretched.

Sorry for the length inconsistencies, I kept moving farther away from the mirror.

 My middle/crown area is still slowly filling in, and trying to catch up with my longer lengths.





[url=https://imgflip.com/i/2tvwje]
	
https://imgflip.com/memegenerator[/url]


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 16, 2019)

Today I went ahead and took advantage of my hair being as separated/detangled as it probably will ever be for the rest of the year, and flat twisted my hair, and braided halfway down. 

Added some more of my leave-ins to my twists, baggied my whole head for 35 mins, and sealed with my Shea Butter mix.

A friend of mine was listening to me complain about my scalp issues, and how I wanted to start covering my hair so she made me a cute beanie, and a bun holder, and mailed them to me.

So after baggying I put on my bun holder (satin underneath to protect my hair from the cotton), put on my bonnet, and put my beanie on. I’ve had my hair covered all day, and my scalp is very happy. 

Here’s some pictures:





[url=https://imgflip.com/i/2tvw8s]
	
https://imgflip.com/memegenerator[/url]


----------



## sunflora (Feb 16, 2019)

^That's such a cute bun cover @PlanetCybertron , what a good friend. I also really like the hairstyle. 

eta: Love your natural highlights. People literally pay for that!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 17, 2019)

Probably my favorite wng to date. Decided to try the same oil and shea combo I used on DD2 earlier after feeling how crazy soft her dry hair was. The perfect balance between perfectly defined hair and "big hair, don't care". Dries faster, softer, and bigger.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 17, 2019)

sunflora said:


> ^That's such a cute bun cover @PlanetCybertron , what a good friend. I also really like the hairstyle.
> 
> eta: Love your natural highlights. People literally pay for that!



Thank you! She’s super sweet, and likes to make stuff for people. Always welcome to contact her.

And I do like my highlights when they roll around, in the back of my mind it’s kind a buzzkill because I keep telling myself it’s pretty much UV damage, but it’s nice looking UV damage lol.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Probably my favorite wng to date. Decided to try the same oil and shea combo I used on DD2 earlier after feeling how crazy soft her dry hair was. The perfect balance between perfectly defined hair and "big hair, don't care". Dries faster, softer, and bigger.



So much yes.....so much.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 17, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Did a very thorough detangling session last night.
> 
> It was time for a clarification wash, so I used a eucalyptus shampoo bar, from an Etsy store, conditioned, deep conditioned with a collagen protein mask, rinsed,  applied leave ins.
> 
> ...



 I am focused on the hair near the roots. It looks like it is becoming softer,  fluffier, fuller and richer in color. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 17, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Today I went ahead and took advantage of my hair being as separated/detangled as it probably will ever be for the rest of the year, and flat twisted my hair, and braided halfway down.
> 
> Added some more of my leave-ins to my twists, baggied my whole head for 35 mins, and sealed with my Shea Butter mix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Probably my favorite wng to date. Decided to try the same oil and shea combo I used on DD2 earlier after feeling how crazy soft her dry hair was. The perfect balance between perfectly defined hair and "big hair, don't care". Dries faster, softer, and bigger.



The ends and bulk of your hair are so very full and thick!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy your rollerset is so beautiful. I’m amazed at how straight and smooth you get your hair with rollers. Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy your rollerset is so beautiful. I’m amazed at how straight and smooth you get your hair with rollers. Are you natural or relaxed?



Thank you! The smoothness is a result of many, many years of practice....over 15 years now I believe. I prefer my roller sets to any other style even though the process takes a lot of patience and is very time consuming on wash day. I keep doing them though because the days in between wash days are very carefree and sets can last on average around 3 weeks. Plus I just love the way they look on me.

 I am fully natural..I havent had a relaxer since 2011 or 2012. (Can never remember the year) lol


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 17, 2019)

I have been using aloe gel and whipped shea butter/coconut oil on my hair this week and it has been amazing. I didn't really need to wash my hair today but I have a busy week and wont have time later. I think I finally have an idea of the right amount to use and when I need a more conditioning shea butter mix.

This is great because these are great and cheap ingredients.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 17, 2019)

I found a shampoo bar I love from Obia Naturals.  Wash day was a breeze due to all of the Shea butter and oil goodness that I put in my hair.  Since incorporating Shea butter into my life on a consistent basis last year, my life has been a little bit easier.  Let me explain.
1) My wash days don't take all day due to the detangling process.  SSKs are almost nonexistent and shed hairs slide right on out.
2) Hair is less frizzy, strands are thickening, and hair density is getting thicker as new hair is growing and staying.  Shea butter minimizes the friction between my strands and my hands.  There was a time that if I rubbed my scalp to hard, especially my edges, I could pull a hair follicle right out.
3) My product stash is dwindling for there is no reason to purchase any ready made product.  Shea butter is multi-purpose and my staple product.  Based on what I need to use it for, I can just add a little glycerin here or a little oil there and voila!
3) More money for butters and oils!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you! The smoothness is a result of many, many years of practice....over 15 years now I believe. I prefer my roller sets to any other style even though the process takes a lot of patience and is very time consuming on wash day. I keep doing them though because the days in between wash days are very carefree and sets can last on average around 3 weeks. Plus I just love the way they look on me.
> 
> I am fully natural..I havent had a relaxer since 2011 or 2012. (Can never remember the year) lol



15 years wow!  I tried roller setting for awhile and I just didn’t have the patience. If I could have made it last 3 weeks maybe I would have kept it. But working out always sweats out my roots.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 17, 2019)

I’m now infusing some coffee into oil to make a coffee Shea mix..... 
I’m gonna use my candle warmer for about 8 hours.... then let it sit for about a week before I mix up my butter


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

My goal for the year is to learn to take and post hair photos. I think my hair is really thriving, it would be nice to have a visual record.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 17, 2019)

Did my first Shea mix recipe for 2019...yay!
 My double boil technique worked for me albeit everything I saw online was different with a smaller bowl.
8oz Shea
8oz ish Safflower Oil thanks @ElevatedEnergy (I need all the help I can with end preservation)
1-2oz Olive oil
.5 Sweet Orange oil
Flipped my 8oz to 16- thanks ladies!
Once complete my daughter immediately asked  if she could use it after her shower


----------



## ArrrBeee (Feb 17, 2019)

I got my hair cornrowed today and my braider told me that my hair felt thicker.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Did my first Shea mix recipe for 2019...yay!
> My double boil technique worked for me albeit everything I saw online was different with a smaller bowl.
> 8oz Shea
> 8oz ish Safflower Oil thanks @ElevatedEnergy (I need all the help I can with end preservation)
> ...



You did good! It looks delicious!

You know I was just thinking about an DIY Ends Serum with Safflower Oil infused with Catnip herbs. (I heard it is the best herb for split ends).


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 17, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Did my first Shea mix recipe for 2019...yay!
> My double boil technique worked for me albeit everything I saw online was different with a smaller bowl.
> 8oz Shea
> 8oz ish Safflower Oil thanks @ElevatedEnergy (I need all the help I can with end preservation)
> ...


Oh my good gracious, that looks amazing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 17, 2019)

Making some small batch butters. Right now just the tamanu & castor oil blend for dd2 and a new batch of the moisture butter (shea & glycerin).


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 17, 2019)

Baby girl shea'd from head to toe tonight. The blend I made for her smoothed wonderfully on her skin, hair, and scalp.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Feb 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Baby girl shea'd from head to toe tonight. The blend I made for her smoothed wonderfully on her skin, hair, and scalp.



Aww she has such pretty hair.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 18, 2019)

My herb shea mix has been working WONDERFULLY in my hair. My hair has been ssooooo soft since I started using it. Combined with the prepoo i did a couple of wks ago my hair literally felt as soft as a newborn baby's. Downside though it was not holding my twists at all so i omitted the prepoo this time and got soft yet not baby soft hair. This wk i wanna use my henna pack to make a gloss for some strength....


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 18, 2019)

So weird, my shea and glycerin mix separated while freezing so there's a layer of frozen shea at the top and a layer of frozen glycerin at the bottom lol. Guess I'll mix it up once it comes back to room temp.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Baby girl shea'd from head to toe tonight. The blend I made for her smoothed wonderfully on her skin, hair, and scalp.



My favorite is that little, tiny, brown, right hand. Soooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Baby girl shea'd from head to toe tonight. The blend I made for her smoothed wonderfully on her skin, hair, and scalp.



If you keep this up, she is going to have 30 inches of hair in about 3 years tops!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 18, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> If you keep this up, she is going mohave 30 inches of hair in about 3 years tops!


She's already baby WL stretched! She's not even 2 yet lol. Just keeping things simple for her and big sis and spreading the shea love to the two of them. 


Chicoro said:


> My favorite is that little, tiny, brown, right hand. Soooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> She's already baby WL stretched! She's not even 2 yet lol. Just keeping things simple for her and big sis and spreading the shea love to the two of them.



_*"She's already baby WL stretched!" *_ Awwwl! How adorable!

Having baby waist length '_hair feets_'  is no small FEAT! Go 'head Baby @water_n_oil ! A baby Shea Unicorn in the house!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 18, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You did good! It looks delicious!
> 
> You know I was just thinking about an DIY Ends Serum with Safflower Oil infused with Catnip herbs. (I heard it is the best herb for split ends).


Yes I need those ceramides to put my strands in a chokehold 
Please share your recipe if you decide to make a batch.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 18, 2019)

I was too tired after cooking dinner to do a full wash routine. So all I did was drench my hair in the shower and reactivated all the Shea and castor oil built up from the last week. I braided into 6 sections and airdired over night. Took it down this morning and my hair was silky soft.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 18, 2019)

Ended up washing my hair yesterday (originally planned to wait another week as usual), but my scalp was irritated and my style wasn’t keeping (I wasn’t tying up my hair with a scarf, I was just throwing on a bonnet) 

I used up the last of my shea butter mix  to seal

2 observations:
• Some of my twists are getting longer (probably a placebo effect bc it has only been around 2.5 months since my last trim and I’m generally a slow grower). My length check in June will confirm (hopefully).
• Most of my products contained shea butter this past year, but my shea butter sealant really seems to make the difference.   I’m also just a fan of how it treats my scalp and ends,  so I need to restock.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 18, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> I was too tired after cooking dinner to do a full wash routine. So all I did was drench my hair in the shower and reactivated all the Shea and castor oil built up from the last week. I braided into 6 sections and airdired over night. Took it down this morning and my hair was silky soft.


I love doing this! My usual routine is to wet my hair every 5 days. Full wash, water rinse, full wash, etc. Sometimes on water rinse days I'll put a little extra shea or castor oil before braiding but other times I don't even need to do so.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2019)

Hair was soaking wet with water and conditioner while I was in the shower finger detangling. I noticed that my hands were traveling further than normal when I got to the ends of my hair. Sure enough, my hair is hitting the top of my jeans now...which is a bit past hip length on me. Thank you Queen Shea. Hopefully I will be around my back pockets by summer. Ooooooo Weeeeeee!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> *Yes I need those ceramides to put my strands in chokehold*
> Please share your recipe if you decide to make a batch.



They gone be begging for MERCY!!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 18, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> They gone be begging for MERCY!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 18, 2019)

So a few "weird" observations :
1) I have gray hair - lots of it.  However, I've noticed that I easily grow 1/8" or more a week using my henna hair as a marker.
2) My hair while wet seems to treat Shea butter as a coating but when dry sucks it in like no tomorrow.
3) The combo of full henna and Shea butter seems to have hair retaining length like crazy so my braids seemingly get longer every week now.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 18, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> They gone be begging for MERCY!!!


Every time I scroll past this gif and I see his hand trembling-cracks me upthats EXACTLY how my strands should shudder when the ceramides come through


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 18, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> So a few "weird" observations :
> 1) I have gray hair - lots of it.  However, I've noticed that I easily grow 1/8" or more a week using my henna hair as a marker.
> 2) My hair while wet seems to treat Shea butter as a coating but when dry sucks it in like no tomorrow.
> 3) The combo of full henna and Shea butter seems to have hair retaining length like crazy so my braids seemingly get longer every week now.


My henna is marinating now because of the greys but I knew in my spirit they would be a kickssa combo, thanks for confirming!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Every time I scroll past this gif and I see his hand trembling-cracks me upthats EXACTLY how my strands should shudder when the ceramides come through




 I know right! I keep coming in the thread just to look at it. I imagine him saying "I Give, I Give...you win!!!!!"


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> So a few "weird" observations :
> 1) I have gray hair - lots of it.  However, I've noticed that I easily grow 1/8" or more a week using my henna hair as a marker.
> 2) My hair while wet seems to treat Shea butter as a coating but when dry sucks it in like no tomorrow.
> 3) The combo of full henna and Shea butter seems to have hair retaining length like crazy so my braids seemingly get longer every week now.



I believe it!


----------



## keranikki (Feb 19, 2019)

I finally made it to armpit length!  Look at my little lead hairs go! And to think I wanted to cut my hair into a bob....


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 19, 2019)

I used up the last bit of my whipped shea butter to install box braids.  I'll keep these braids in for about a month.


----------



## LostInAdream (Feb 19, 2019)

.......


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I finally made it to armpit length!  Look at my little lead hairs go! And to think I wanted to cut my hair into a bob....
> View attachment 443153



Congratulations on breaking through to new lengths! Is this the longest your hair has ever been?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hair was soaking wet with water and conditioner while I was in the shower finger detangling. I noticed that my hands were traveling further than normal when I got to the ends of my hair. Sure enough, my hair is hitting the top of my jeans now...which is a bit past hip length on me. Thank you Queen Shea. Hopefully I will be around my back *pockets by summer*. Ooooooo Weeeeeee!



So, that means that you may even be _*beyond *_those jeans pockets at some point in 2019!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You did good! It looks delicious!
> 
> You know I was just thinking about an DIY Ends Serum with Safflower Oil infused with Catnip herbs. (I heard it is the best herb for split ends).



Keep us posted on this one, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

My Shea slathered hair seems to stay moist and lubricated when I wet the ends, put on castor oil and then put Shea butter on top. My hair doesn't stick together when I do this. I still do the baggie though.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

The number of braids and twists  upon which Queen Shea has left her regal touch! ​


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm in my third year of using Shea butter. The best things so far are the virtual disappearance of single strand knots, split ends and TANGLES!!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

Sigh...at the deliciousness of this scrumptious Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 19, 2019)

*Ethical Shea Butter*​*Is Shea Butter ethical?*

*So what does ‘ethical shea’ actually mean?*

Ethical shea therefore means enabling the poorest people in the shea supply chain to improve their working conditions, their lives, and the quality of their products, become better organised and negotiate fair prices. Ethical shea butter is good for business and has a positive social impact.

The mission of SeKaf Ghana, producer of TAMA cosmetics in Tamale, Ghana is to use its shea butter products to help alleviate rural poverty in northern Ghana. It pays women a 15% premium above the market price and trains them to ensure they produce the best quality, organic nuts.







https://stephinghana.wordpress.com/tag/ethical-shea-butter/


----------



## ashbash (Feb 19, 2019)

I think after I strain this oil from these coffee grounds I’m gonna use the grounds as a scrub for extra smooth skin before I apply some coffee Shea

Gonna be smooth and soft like a coffee Shea goddess!!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 20, 2019)

I swear after only two uses of the mix I made for dd2 her skin is healing so well. It's also really freaking great for smoothing ponytails. I was already using shea and oil for mine but this particular blend is lovely. I was gonna wait til the weekend but decided to wash tonight sine I still had bits of amla in my hair. Followed up with safflower and my ayurvedic butter again. Soft and luscious hair with this combo.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Ethical Shea Butter*​*Is Shea Butter ethical?*
> 
> *So what does ‘ethical shea’ actually mean?*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article @Chicoro this was why I was hesitant therefore didn’t  purchase my Shea from the asian beauty supply. I need to support the women and families


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks for the article @Chicoro this was why I was hesitant therefore didn’t  purchase my Shea for the asian beauty supply. I need to support the women and families


ok!


----------



## sissimpson (Feb 20, 2019)

Any recommendations for purchasing ethical shea?


----------



## keranikki (Feb 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on breaking through to new lengths! Is this the longest your hair has ever been?



Yes it is! Even as a child, my hair never got to this length. It stayed between shoulder length and armpit length, before relaxers. After relaxers, it didn’t grow past shoulder length.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Yes it is! Even as a child, my hair never got to this length. It stayed between shoulder length and armpit length, before relaxers. After relaxers, it didn’t grow past shoulder length.



Double Congratulations to you!

Shea has got you sky rocketing past those old length barriers!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2019)

sissimpson said:


> Any recommendations for purchasing ethical shea?



Yes, check out the Global Alliance of Shea Butter. They have a list of member coops. Also, the 3Cay(spelling???)  Shea site as well.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 20, 2019)

Shea Butter update.
So I've been wearing two strand twists since January 12 until Feb 15th. I slathered shea butter on at night. Well I took out the twists, washed and conditioned and blow dried with Revair. My hair feels so moisturized and strong.
Looks very shiny and black.
I did do a Hennindigo Dec 30th but the color wasn't this vibrant and even when i do
a henna and indigo 2 step it wasn't this dark.

I swear this is a shea butter color and shine


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I finally made it to armpit length!  Look at my little lead hairs go! And to think I wanted to cut my hair into a bob....
> View attachment 443153



Congrats!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2019)

sissimpson said:


> Any recommendations for purchasing ethical shea?



As @Chicoro stated, 3CayG is my favorite vendor. By buying we support our Aunties in Ghana.


I like Unrefined Ivory in the pails or 10 pound blocks.

https://www.3cayg.com/sheabutterpails

Or here:

https://www.3cayg.com/sheabutter


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 20, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I finally made it to armpit length!  Look at my little lead hairs go! And to think I wanted to cut my hair into a bob....
> View attachment 443153


Great job!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> As @Chicoro stated, 3CayG is my favorite vendor. By buying we support our Aunties in Ghana.
> 
> 
> I like Unrefined Ivory in the pails or 10 pound blocks.
> ...


I love how transparent the owner is about the process. I bought 5lbs of the yellow shea and will continue to purchase from these ladies.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 20, 2019)

sissimpson said:


> Any recommendations for purchasing ethical shea?


 I only purchase on ground at only at the African Grocery Stores who sell imports but I will definitely show support and use the links @Chicoro suggested.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2019)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Shea Butter update.
> So I've been wearing two strand twists since January 12 until Feb 15th. I slathered shea butter on at night. Well I took out the twists, washed and conditioned and blow dried with Revair. My hair feels so moisturized and strong.
> Looks very shiny and black.
> I did do a Hennindigo Dec 30th but the color wasn't this vibrant and even when i do
> ...



Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2019)

Oh, @caribeandiva .....hello!!!! I think we are close enough to March to nominate our
*FIRST Shea Made Hair Unicorn of 2019!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @keranikki into the 2019  Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 20th day, of February, 2019.


















Come on down, you Shea Made Unicorn, you!!!!!!!!​

She was outted as a Shea Made Hair Unicorn in *post #993 *for having the longest hair EVER in her entire life, due in part, to using Queen Shea. Talk about a milestone! 

@caribeandiva ,
Please do your thing!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2019)

@keranikki ,
So are you going to add 'armpit length' to your stats that I stole out your signature, and copied below?

_Current length-NL (curly) REACHED GOAL!
Short-term goal-SL (curly)
*Armpit Length  MILESTONE!!!!!!!!!*
Long-term goal-WL (curly)_


----------



## keranikki (Feb 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @keranikki ,
> So are you going to add 'armpit length' to your stats that I stole out your signature, and copied below?
> 
> _Current length-NL (curly) REACHED GOAL!
> ...




I am soooooooo copying the way you altered my signature,  Thanks for the love


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Oh, @caribeandiva .....hello!!!! I think we are close enough to March to nominate our
> *FIRST Shea Made Hair Unicorn of 2019!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @keranikki into the 2019  Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 20th day, of February, 2019.
> 
> ...


*rubs hands* I been wait-ing...


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 20, 2019)

To kick off the class of 2019, @keranikki Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2019)

Awwwwww SNAP!!!







A unicorn has been spotted!!! 






@keranikki  Gone head witcho bad self!!!


----------



## keranikki (Feb 20, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> To kick off the class of 2019, @keranikki Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!View attachment 443207



Thank you, thank you, thank you! I’ve been truly feeling myself ever since I found out that I reached APL. This is the first time I’ve reached this length and I know it’s due to the beauty of Shea butter. 
Shea butter envelopes my fine color-treated hair with a buffer of protection I have not been able to get anywhere else. I hold Shea butter and the makers of it dear to my heart. May they continue to be blessed and protected.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Awwwwww SNAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I’m so hype right now!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Thank you!  I’m so hype right now!



I'm so hype for you too! When I read that you are reaching new lengths for the first time EVER, I smiled so hard!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2019)

Started an Amla oil infusion today!

 

It's been on my candle warmer all day. I just took it off and will allow it to marinate and soak up all that amla goodness until spring and have my very own Amla oil. I'll use some of it to whip up my next batch of Whipped Shea Butter. My thinking is that since Amla is known for darkening the hair when mixed with Henna (which I use every other wash) should equate to darker and lush hair when combined with THE QUEEN! 



I'll use my Whipped Coffee Shea mix until she is ready!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Awwwwww SNAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gurl you betta put on your seatbelts because this year is gonna be a wild one chuck full of Shea made unicorns!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Started an Amla oil infusion today!
> 
> View attachment 443251
> 
> ...


Started a small batch as well! I decided on sesame oil.  I plan to use it as a prepoo scalp treatment.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 21, 2019)

I keep sniffing my coffee oil and it smells so good... it’s just sitting till I finish one of my current Shea mixes 

I almost want to just use it now the oil by itself then put Shea on top of that 


I’m afraid when I finally whip a Shea coffee mix it’ll lose this delicious scent


----------



## ashbash (Feb 21, 2019)

I ended up flat ironing my hair yesterday so I’m using a very small amount of a Shea castor wheat germ coconut oil whip on my ends 

If my hair gets too greasy I’ll just break out some dry shampoo so I can extend this flat iron for a bit lol 

I’ll probably do a trim/ search and destroy tomorrow and post a better picture than what I posted over the weekend


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 21, 2019)

I redid my twists on Tuesday, after water rinsing in them and doing a rice water soak for 40mins. I used the same parts and slathered on more Shea mix before retwisting.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 21, 2019)

After @GGsKin posts her photo
_*Whispers to self conspiratorilly with barely contained glee*, "Those ends!" _


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Started an Amla oil infusion today!
> 
> View attachment 443251
> 
> ...





What is your ratio of oil to amla powder, please?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> What is your ratio of oil to amla powder, please?



I used 6 ounces of Amla & 24 ounces of Safflower Oil. I would not recommend this amount for someone just doing a regular infusion. Maybe 1 tablespoon powder to 8 ounces of oil....plant powders are very potent & often lead to dry hair when too much (or any really) is left on the hair. So it also has to be strained extremely well. I usually triple strain mine! 


My oil will be very potent as it will be diluted upon straining with more oil to make several bottles of Amla Oil. So a heavier/stronger infusion makes more sense for me versus someone just making a single bottle infusion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2019)

Latest Roller set:

 

 

I've applied a small amount of my Whipped Coffee Shea Butter twice now and it's been cross wrapped under a turban since Monday. It's been raining, hailing & snowing in my neck of the woods so I can't risk my hair getting wet. LOL


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  I need you to come rollerset my hair. 

Does roller setting damage your coils?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  I need you to come rollerset my hair.
> 
> Does roller setting damage your coils?




@GettingKinky 
*I need you to come rollerset my hair.*

One would think someone on a hair forum would like doing hair, but I don't * 

Does roller setting damage your coils?
*
Not at the least. They still poppin


----------



## ashbash (Feb 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Latest Roller set:
> 
> View attachment 443289
> 
> ...





I’m drooling over your roller sets 

When I tried roller setting I always always ALWAYS came away looking like James Brown no matter how long my hair is...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I’m drooling over your roller sets
> 
> When I tried roller setting I always always ALWAYS came away looking like James Brown no matter how long my hair is...



Thank you!!!

Not James Brown tho! Practice makes perfect. I'm sure if you did it every few months, you would eventually get better at it.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 21, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I’m drooling over your roller sets
> 
> When I tried roller setting I always always ALWAYS came away looking like James Brown no matter how long my hair is...



But which James Brown?

A)


B).


----------



## ashbash (Feb 21, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> But which James Brown?
> 
> A)View attachment 443317
> 
> ...




Both


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 23, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I’m drooling over your roller sets
> 
> When I tried roller setting I always always ALWAYS came away looking like James Brown no matter how long my hair is...



At least you look human, my rollerset attempts turn out like...


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 23, 2019)

In the first post of this thread, a place has been created for the newly minted Shea Made Hair Unicorns of 2019. Your screen name, the date your were inducted into the Shea Made Hall of Fame and the post # that 'outted' you is also under the name.

Looking forward to filling that space UP with all the newly minted Shea Made Hair Unicorns from here on out, created in 2019!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 23, 2019)

I was about to post a real song about Shea Butter but (wisely) watched the video first.  There is so much cussing in the video, I won't post it here, but for those who are still interested, you can find on YouTube.

Ari Lenox - Shea Butter Baby


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 23, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I was about to post a real song about Shea Butter but (wisely) watched the video first.  There is so much cussing in the video, I won't post it here, but for those who are still interested, you can find on YouTube.
> 
> Ari Lenox - Shea Butter Baby



She says she messed  up his pillow and his sheets  [assuming due to the use of Shea butter]and  recommends that they should get

"Lost in the alley, make love by the trash can.." 






They should have left Queen Shea out of all that. I'm tempted to find a keyboard and do a response song and video.







Instead, how about call the song, "Blue Magic Baby"?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 23, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> *I was about to post a real song about Shea Butter but (wisely) watched the video first. * There is so much cussing in the video, I won't post it here, but for those who are still interested, you can find on YouTube.
> 
> Ari Lenox - Shea Butter Baby



Good call @mzteaze !


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> She says she messed  up his pillow and his sheets  [assuming due to the use of Shea butter]and  recommends that they should get
> 
> "Lost in the alley, make love by the trash can.."
> 
> ...




Your response video would be preferred honestly.  

Her words reminded me of a Haiku.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 23, 2019)

I pulled on my hair when I was washing it this morning and if I trust @Chicoro and the lead hair theory I am touching waist length. But I still need a few inches before I’m fully waist length.

Why oh why does my curly hair insists on shrinking to not even shoulder length?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 23, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> But which James Brown?
> 
> A)View attachment 443317
> 
> ...



OMG @ B!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m gonna sing a little song.

*********
Shea Butter, and your cousins,
From here, far and wide,
I dedicate this song, 
to keep you by my side.
With rich fatty acids,
 and a deep earthy smell,
You help to maintain my hair 
so very,very well.
For when my hair needs care
or when my hair is tangled, 
for when my ends look dry, brittle,
crispy, rough, and mangled,
A dollop or two, or and entire pound,
Shea Butter you’re a Godsend for my hair,
The best thing I’ve ever found. 
************


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’m gonna sing a little song.
> 
> *********
> Shea Butter, and your cousins,
> ...



From your mouth to YouTube, please!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I keep sniffing my coffee oil and it smells so good... it’s just sitting till I finish one of my current Shea mixes
> 
> I almost want to just use it now the oil by itself then put Shea on top of that
> 
> ...




*"I’m afraid when I finally whip a Shea coffee mix it’ll lose this delicious scent."*

It may.

And, we're about solutions here, not fear. Never fear, my dear!

So, to amp up that fabulous coffee scent, you may want to consider purchasing a coffee scent. @caribeandiva, @ElevatedEnergy and @IDareT'sHair are three posters who immediately come to my mind, who are very knowledgeable about quality scents and brands.

The only fragrance oils to which I have access in France is the , "Black Cat," brand.





So umm, I'm not the one to ask.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2019)

As promised, on the look out for more Shea Made Hair Unicorns. Don't be shy! Share your success stories. Post those photo results.​





Pick up the phone. Answer the calls to Shea-dom. Yeah, it's YOU I'm looking for!






Please don't have me scouring LHCF for some Shea Successes. Some of ya'll try to sneak in
photos in other threads...and casually mention you've been using Shea butter.






But my Shea senses be tingling...





And if you or your hair have been anywhere NEAR Shea butter and got some growth..





Yes, you will be found.







So...Toot your own horn, Girl!





And come on down!


So, let's skip the drama and the extra work for me, and just give yourselves up.

We got all 2019 to be great.

Let's do it!







One Shea Made Hair Unicorn at a time.

Break those long standing length barriers!


​


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2019)

Remember, if one strand of hair can get there, to a longer length...







It's possible the rest of the hair can reach those same lengths, too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’m gonna sing a little song.
> 
> *********
> Shea Butter, and your cousins,
> ...



I went ahead and recruited some unicorn dancers for the music video.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *"I’m afraid when I finally whip a Shea coffee mix it’ll lose this delicious scent."*
> 
> It may.
> 
> ...



@ashbash @Chicoro

My favorite coffee scent is called Coffee & Snickers by Bulk Apothecary.

https://www.bulkapothecary.com/prod...vor/fragrances/snickers-coffee-fragrance-oil/

The coffee scent is present but it's not overpowering. All the sweet, sugary notes of the Snickers tones it down alot. The fragrance is also long lasting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2019)

@ashbash @Chicoro
P & J Trading A/ma/z/on and Bul.k Apothecary are two that immediately come to mind.

There was another company that was also really good that I was buying from?

Lemme think about it and pop back in, but those two are good

ETA: Just Scent, LLC (1 oz)


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 24, 2019)

I switched from s curl to Hawaiian silky under my Shea mix on a whim. I'm in love.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a guest stop me at work last week and ask me about my whole hair regimen. He said he'd just graduated cosmetology school and he'd never seen natural hair like mine. I told him all about Queen Shea. He was writing down notes and everything.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I had a guest stop me at work last week and ask me about my whole hair regimen. He said he'd just graduated cosmetology school and he'd never seen natural hair like mine. I told him all about Queen Shea. He was writing down notes and everything.



That is so fascinating! What did he say that he  'saw' in your hair, that he'd never seen in natural hair before?







@sarumoki , come here gal! Do tell!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 24, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I had a guest stop me at work last week and ask me about my whole hair regimen. He said he'd just graduated cosmetology school and he'd never seen natural hair like mine. I told him all about Queen Shea. He was writing down notes and everything.



Why you making me wait? I see that lil' green color on the top, left hand corner of your photo. You are still here. Annsssweerrrr mmmeeee.....


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I keep sniffing my coffee oil and it smells so good... it’s just sitting till I finish one of my current Shea mixes
> 
> I almost want to just use it now the oil by itself then put Shea on top of that
> 
> ...


Yeah if you want some good scents for your Shea butter then P&J is good company to go to. I get mine here:


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> At least you look human, my rollerset attempts turn out like...



I don’t rollerset either. It’s too much effort for subpar results on my part.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 24, 2019)

I put in about eight braids sealed with shea. I usually do twists so I’m curious about how these will turn out.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> At least you look human, my rollerset attempts turn out like...



My current rollersets are un-good.  BUT, just as soon as my hair fills in enough at the crown, I will PRACTICE, PRACTICE and then PRACTICE some more to improve my rollersets.

I just need a little more time for my hair regimen to work harder, faster, stronger.


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2019)

The areas that I have been using Shea butter on,paying extra attention to is coming in thicker/stronger/softer and more wavy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2019)

This is the area that I have been paying extra attention to..Needed this section to get thicker/fuller & it has gotten thicker/fuller/silkier with more shine..

 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2019)

I mixed up another blend of Shea mix today to take on holiday with me. This time, I scraped slithers of Shea from a large block I have, and added it unmetlted to the mixer with the beater attachment. I added boabab and sweet almond oils, as well as my fenugreek & calendula oil and a teaspoon of coconut oil. I added a base scent of vanilla and then a few drops of ylang ylang, lavender, tea tree, rosemary. After beating the Shea into submission, I changed to the whisk attachment, added some ground cinnamon and whipped for a further 15mins. The mix is light and creamy. I used the excess (from the tools I used) on my skin and I can't stop touching myself.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm currently testing out different gels to lay my hairline down that pairs well with Shea Butter.

Trader Joes Aloe Vera gel is good. Soft hold, however it starts to look grey'ish after around day 5.

Walmart brand Aloe Vera gel is good too. (Alochol free in green jar). Soft hold that lasts about 3 days. No grey'sh aftermath.

Long Aid Curl Activator gel (green jar) is working well too. Decent hold, no flakes...dries uber moisturized. Leaves a cute wave to the hair, thats partly frizzy but I like the look. It makes the hold look more natural.

I still need to test my Kinky Curly Custard.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Yeah if you want some good scents for your Shea butter then P&J is good company to go to. I get mine here:



The Pina Colada & Coconut is still my favorite duo from this brand. So good! I put a few drops in the washer when I'm doing laundry, and my clothes smell so yummy!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The Pina Colada & Coconut is still my favorite duo from this brand. So good! I put a few drops in the washer when I'm doing laundry, and my clothes smell so yummy!


Ooohhh... good idea!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’m gonna sing a little song.
> 
> *********
> Shea Butter, and your cousins,
> ...




You know I bright the ratchet!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The only fragrance oils to which I have access in France is the , "Black Cat," brand.


Buy some next time you’re stateside. Order it ahead of time so that it’ll be waiting for you by the time you get here.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I went ahead and recruited some unicorn dancers for the music video.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> As promised, on the look out for more Shea Made Hair Unicorns. Don't be shy! Share your success stories. Post those photo results.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this whole post


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 24, 2019)

Washed today intending to do a wng with shea and flax seed gel. The fsg is way too light so I did 8 braids instead. Now I'm thinking of just returning to my shea braid out regimen.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm currently testing out different gels to lay my hairline down that pairs well with Shea Butter.
> 
> Trader Joes Aloe Vera gel is good. Soft hold, however it starts to look grey'ish after around day 5.
> 
> ...


Have you tried water waving? I've found my hair lays down even better doing that than with gels plus no crunch, dryness, or flaking. I use shea first and then oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Have you tried water waving? I've found my hair lays down even better doing that than with gels plus no crunch, dryness, or flaking. I use shea first and then oil.



Yes, it's all I did over the summer when I wore my hair mostly curly after seeing 22nd Century Woman do it. My issue is the amount of Shea I have to use to make it work. Plus I started breaking out around my hairline...(I'm sure from the copious amounts of water and Shea sitting/sliding down from my hair to my skin)

Another reason is I'm only wearing roller sets going forward, and that process would cause too much reversion. When I use Shea plus gel; I can use a very small amount then hurry and tie my silk scarf on it while it dries. It pretty much dries straight with hardley any reversion...just one or two bends that straighten out as the days go by.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That is so fascinating! What did he say that he  'saw' in your hair, that he'd never seen in natural hair before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmaooooo I love you! You're so hilarious.

He said that my hair looked moisturized and shiny and really full. Then he asked if he could feel my ends and I said yes. He said they were beyond soft.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 24, 2019)

This thread is moving so fast. I'm at least 10 pages behind. It's intimidating...


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, it's all I did over the summer when I wore my hair mostly curly after seeing 22nd Century Woman do it. My issue is the amount of Shea I have to use to make it work. Plus I started breaking out around my hairline...(I'm sure from the copious amounts of water and Shea sitting/sliding down from my hair to my skin)
> 
> Another reason is I'm only wearing roller sets going forward, and that process would cause too much reversion. When I use Shea plus gel; I can use a very small amount then hurry and tie my silk scarf on it while it dries. It pretty much dries straight with hardley any reversion...just one or two bends that straighten out as the days go by.


Makes sense. What about Curls control paste? That worked well when I was still using edge control.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 24, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This thread is moving so fast. I'm at least 10 pages behind. It's intimidating...


There is so much good information an anecdotes that’s it’s worth reading lol

But yeah we are moving fast with the power of Shea lol


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> My current rollersets are un-good.  BUT, just as soon as my hair fills in enough at the crown, I will PRACTICE, PRACTICE and then PRACTICE some more to improve my rollersets.
> 
> I just need a little more time for my hair regimen to work harder, faster, stronger.



I need to get resolve to be HARDER, FASTER, STRONGER: 

Work it!

Do it!


----------



## ashbash (Feb 25, 2019)

So I definitely need to use a lighter hand when using Shea on my flat ironed hair 

I’ve been mainly using it on my ends, and to smooth and shine 

My hair was feeling a little oily so I brushed in some dry shampoo and wrapped it up 
This is what I normally do when my press gets too oily(usually after a week or two)  but I’ve never tried it with oil caused from Shea my hair has only been straight since Tuesday so not even a week yet...

I want to get at least another couple of days down before I pull it back into a pony or a bun 

Despite how oily it feels it’s still moving and shining and feels sooooooooooooooooo soft


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Buy some next time you’re stateside. Order it ahead of time so that it’ll be waiting for you by the time you get here.



Hmmm...that's an idea. I already have a, "Buy when you are at Stateside," list going now. Thanks little, very tall Lady!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I pulled on my hair when I was washing it this morning and if I trust @Chicoro and the lead hair theory I am touching waist length. But I still need a few inches before I’m fully waist length.
> 
> Why oh why does my curly hair insists on shrinking to not even shoulder length?



If one hair can get there, it is POSSIBLE for the rest of the hair to get there. See Chewbacca as a reference. Patience and care are some of the other components you will need, too.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I put in about eight braids sealed with shea. I usually do twists so I’m curious about how these will turn out.



Keep us posted. We want to see, too. I shouldn't speak for other people but since I can't eat candy, put heat in my hair or find a good man, I deserve to be able to do SOMETHING, right?!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> The areas that I have been using Shea butter on,paying extra attention to is coming in* thicker/stronger/softer* and more wavy..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Congratulations! I bet it is gorgeous to look at, too!

Sidenote:
If you change that bolded part above around a bit, you too could use that Daft Punk song as a semi-anthem: Harder,  Better, Faster, Stronger like @mzteaze in post #1067.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Yeah if you want some good scents for your Shea butter then P&J is good company to go to. I get mine here:



My skin is very sensitive. Adding fragrance oils to your Shea butter mixes has never adversely impacted your scalp or your skin?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> This is the area that I have been paying extra attention to..Needed this section to get thicker/fuller & it has gotten thicker/fuller/silkier with more shine..
> 
> View attachment 443449 View attachment 443447
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



How long have you been using Shea butter @Lita?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I mixed up another blend of Shea mix today to take on holiday with me. This time, I scraped slithers of Shea from a large block I have, and added it unmetlted to the mixer with the beater attachment. I added boabab and sweet almond oils, as well as my fenugreek & calendula oil and a teaspoon of coconut oil. I added a base scent of vanilla and then a few drops of ylang ylang, lavender, tea tree, rosemary. After beating the Shea into submission, I changed to the whisk attachment, added some ground cinnamon and whipped for a further 15mins. The mix is light and creamy. I used the excess (from the tools I used) on my skin and I can't stop touching myself.



A large BLOCK, of Shea you say? If that is not a trigger, I don't know what is! Your mix sounds like it smells divine. Wherever  you are going on holiday, you may find that people will be trying to reach out and touch you.

The feeling people get when @GGsKin walks by with her latest Shea mix blend:

First they catch a whiff:






Then, they get this visual:






And here they come...





You may be setting yourself up for a not so peaceful holiday!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Lmaooooo I love you! You're so hilarious.
> 
> *He said that my hair looked moisturized and shiny and really full. Then he asked if he could feel my ends and I said yes.* He said they were beyond soft.



How were you wearing your hair? Naturally in a braid or twist out? Or was it heat straightened?







BRAVO, @sarumoki representing for the Shea Sisters and Queen Shea, herself!!!!





And he even _*ASKED *_for permission before putting his hands in your hair. Look at that: Queen Shea making them bow down with respect.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This thread is moving so fast. I'm at least 10 pages behind. It's intimidating...



Don't be scared! It seems to only move fast between Sunday and Monday.  You should have time to catch up if you start now. By the way, most of the AHA's! and key discoveries will go on the first page, in the first post of this thread. Otherwise, the majority of the information is in support of one another and being silly.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

ashbash said:


> So I definitely need to use a lighter hand when using Shea on my flat ironed hair
> 
> I’ve been mainly using it on my ends, and to smooth and shine
> 
> ...













Do it @ashbash ! Hair greased down with Shea, yet still blowing in the wind!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

This coming weekend, I'm heading back up to Paris for a day to support a friend in her professional endeavors. She has a tub of Shea butter waiting for me.  I think it might be 1 Kilogram. I hope she remembers, but that's what text messaging is for. This addition will bring my stash up to 4.5 kilograms or  9.9 (10) pounds. 

Remember, I have not bought ANY Shea butter since 2017! That 10 pounds has been gifted to me.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

I have some hair strands that have grown past my tail bone. I only trim when I straighten or when the hair becomes problematic. So, that hair may be along for the entire ride in 2019. 

In terms of length, I would say that the hair is ALMOST 1/2 over my behind. I think I have about 2 inches to go for it to be at the Halfway Buttock Mark! 

It is only about 5 hairs or so. As I always, let me remind everyone that I am a strand counter.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

I have some coffee oil still waiting to be made into a Shea mix.  I will let them sit for about a month or two longer because I still have 2 Shea blends left over. I have one Shea blend for my hair and one for my body.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

*Clarifying the LOC Process *​

I have stopped using my baggie concoction. I noticed my hair still sticks together, though. But, the great thing is that my hair stays moist in my baggie. I wet my hair, apply castor oil and then put the Shea butter over the top of my hair.

I see videos of people putting on oil first and then 'moisturizing' products on top of their hair. Then, they say that oil on the hair first doesn't make sense because it blocks out the moisturizing product that is water based.

THEY ARE MISSING THE POINT!

The layering has *NOTHING* to do with getting the moisture from the 'moisturizing' product into the hair. It has *EVERYTHING *to do with retaining the plain water  in the hair, that you added FIRST!

The purpose of the layering is to hold in the plain WATER you initially put on the hair, which is the ONLY true moisturizer, in the hair.

*GOAL:*

Retain the plain water you put in your hair for as long as possible.
And, *slow down the evaporation *of that SAID water by layering with a liquid, oil and and then an emulsion (cream).

Here's the image I created and posted in December 2008 in my Fotki:





It has over *17,000* views. Somebody, not me, changed my *emulsified base* label to a 'cream'.And this process was then called, "LOC" for liquid, oil and cream.   Here is the fotki link:

https://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/tutorials/how-to-strategicall/006.html

I originally saw people on LHCF using cream and then oil. I did research for my own crispy, dry, hair ends and the picture above is what I came up with.


 The LOC process does not work for everyone and that is okay. But, it is important to understand it so you can figure out why it may or may not be working for you and provide you with information to find what does work for you. Remember, I always say that gaining length on afro-textured hair is a THINKING game that requires analysis and understanding. It is NOT a guessing game.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 The liquid, oil and cream are SEPARATE and apart from the water you place on the hair [substrate]. The goal of putting on  liquid, oil and cream based products is to hold in the water that you put on the hair FIRST. It is not important if the  'moisturizing' product penetrates the hair or not. Most 'moisturizing products' are lubricating products anyway, as they contain oils and fake silicones. 

By the way, my favorite liquid is whole aloe vera gel, which is water based, but NOT water. And of course, Shea butter is my favorite emulsion (cream), as it contains both wax and gums along with its other yummy, buttery components.


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How were you wearing your hair? Naturally in a braid or twist out? Or was it heat straightened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had it in a ponytail/puff that was mid-height, like right in the back of my head. My hair was stretched out a little because I rollerset but still poofy because it had shrank a bit. I'll upload a picture when I get on my laptop.


----------



## snoop (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The liquid, oil and cream are SEPARATE and apart from the water you place on the hair [substrate]. The goal of putting on  liquid, oil and cream based products is to hold in the water that you put on the hair FIRST. It is not important if the  'moisturizing' product penetrates the hair or not. Most 'moisturizing products' are lubricating products anyway, as they contain oils and fake silicones.
> 
> By the way, my favorite liquid is whole aloe vera gel, which is water based, but NOT water. And of course, Shea butter is my favorite emulsion (cream), as it contains both wax and gums along with its other yummy, buttery components.



Can I pop in with a question?  Does your shea butter mix contain water? If not, how do you qualify it as a cream, as my understanding is that creams and lotions are emulsified (oil and water) products?



By the way, I might be back with you guys... for real this time. 


EDIT WITH ANOTHER QUESTION: So the method that you describe above water + liquid + oil + cream?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Makes sense. What about Curls control paste? That worked well when I was still using edge control.



I tried it years ago but dont remember much about its performance. I generally dont care for edge controls though. Most after a day or 2 usually leave an oily, waxy mess behind for me. 

Today my hairline still feels moist with a soft hold from the Shea & Long Aid combo. At least I've found a few combos that work well so far.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hmmm...that's an idea. I already have a, "Buy when you are at Stateside," list going now. Thanks little, very tall Lady!


You’re very welcome!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My skin is very sensitive. Adding fragrance oils to your Shea butter mixes has never adversely impacted your scalp or your skin?


Nope


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

snoop said:


> Can I pop in with a question? * Does your shea butter mix contain water?* If not, how do you qualify it as a cream, as my understanding is that creams and lotions are emulsified (oil and water) products?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Question#1:* No, my Shea mix doesn't contain water. I use it as my emulsified component in the process. Technically, Shea butter does have some water in it from the processing of the Shea nuts. 
*Question #2:* Wetted hair [substrate] : Then liquid + oil + emulsified component (cream)


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How long have you been using Shea butter @Lita?



@Chicoro Hello! I started hitting the Shea butter hard during the month of November 2018,so far,so good..I noticed my detangling sessions are a breeze & less hair shed..Also,I’m using more products with Shea butter listed in the ingredients this way I can stay consistent..

*Shea Nilotica right out the jar is AWESOME!!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations! I bet it is gorgeous to look at, too!
> 
> Sidenote:
> If you change that bolded part above around a bit, you too could use that Daft Punk song as a semi-anthem: Harder,  Better, Faster, Stronger like @mzteaze in post #1067.



@Chicoro This will be my theme song..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Keep us posted. We want to see, too. I shouldn't speak for other people but since I can't eat candy, put heat in my hair or find a good man, I deserve to be able to do SOMETHING, right?!


I don’t like it!  I look stupid. I’m going to do fewer braids tonight and see if it looks better tomorrow.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Chicoro Hello! I started hitting the Shea butter hard during the month of November 2018,so far,so good..I noticed my detangling sessions are a breeze & less hair shed..Also,I’m using more products with Shea butter listed in the ingredients this way I can stay consistent..
> 
> *Shea Nilotica right out the jar is AWESOME!!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I, Chicoro, on this 25th day of February 2019, hearby nominate and induct @Lita into the *Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame!* Outted in post #1069 showing changes in hair thickness and increased waves in hair.







Congratulations!!!!!! ​







Come on down and claim your award. You earned it!​
@caribeandiva ,
Please do your thing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 25, 2019)

@Lita Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Lita Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 443499



@caribeandiva WHAT? ..Awwwwww Thank you  I’m so full of emotions  This is very exciting 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2019)

@Chicoro THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! This has made my day..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I don’t like it!  I look stupid. I’m going to do fewer braids tonight and see if it looks better tomorrow.



I doubt that you look, 'stupid'. But, there's always that style that makes us look, 'on fire'. Keep trying and you will find that fire style for yourself, sooner and not later! Hang in there.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 26, 2019)

So I flat ironed last week and trimmed over the weekend 
It’s not bone straight but also not weighed down by the Shea 
I didn’t take off much but I did a search and destroy as well as a small trim only because I felt my ends really needed it


----------



## ashbash (Feb 26, 2019)

Does anyone dye their hair? 
I dyed my hair in January at the beginning of the month but the color did not take
I don’t know if it was because the Shea butter I had washed a couple days prior but I didn’t clarify 
Do you think I need to clarify so that the color will take better? 

I going blue black because I’m trying to eliminate red tones....
Or do you have another suggestion to emlinate red tones?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 26, 2019)

ashbash said:


> Does anyone dye their hair?
> I dyed my hair in January at the beginning of the month but the color did not take
> I don’t know if it was because the Shea butter I had washed a couple days prior but I didn’t clarify
> Do you think I need to clarify so that the color will take better?
> ...



Depends on a few factors :

1) what type of hair dye did you use?
2) Is your hair color resistant?


----------



## ashbash (Feb 26, 2019)

1) what type of hair dye did you use? I used the ion intensive shine hair color kit from Sally’s in blue black. It was a permanent hair color kit that the lady working there recommended 
2) Is your hair color resistant? I used to dye my hair black all the time and never had an issue but I stopped dying it for like 2-3 years. When I dyed it initially I thought the color took but then I realized only my ends stayed dark but the majority of my hair still has this brownish red tint


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2019)

*Who wants to be a *
*Shea Made Hair Unicorn *
*in **2019?*

*Come on down!*

*So I can hurry up*
*and create a post.*

*




*​


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2019)

@Natural-K got my Shea Senses tingling...​


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2019)

Yoooowhooo!....
@Natural-K .....
Can you come over here for a minute, please...
I want to ask you something...


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Yoooowhooo!....
> @Natural-K .....
> Can you come over here for a minute, please...
> I want to ask you something...


Hi there!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 26, 2019)

Hold on now! Is that a Unicorn Award I see? Shea slide out my way for one sec....






Better yet, let me hop on the rocket for this one!
Congrats @Lita






Your Shea squad is rooting for you!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 26, 2019)

Just made a new batch of ayurvedic shea sans glycerin this time and doing equal parts shea & oil. Will use it to braid my hair after I wash tonight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 26, 2019)

My roller set hair is 8 days old and I've been rocking a Shea'd up ponytail. It's still fluffy and light.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 26, 2019)

I wanna join!! I used to use she’s butter all the time but got lazy with any DIY products. If anyone can suggest to me any companies with whipped Shea butter please let me know!! 

Off to research. I’m currently in braids so I have about a month to figure it out and start using


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thoughts?

https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/amp/


----------



## ashbash (Feb 26, 2019)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/amp/




I read this earlier today

I think if not used properly any hair product can be bad for your hair

But this article all boils down to it’s too heavy and keeps moisture out of hair 

But if you’re dealing moisture into the hair why is that so bad? 
And I think most people know, at least the ladies in this thread, that hair needs to be clarified occasionally to remove build up


I’ve been using Shea since about November and my hair is thriving 

I shampoo once a week 
I cowash as needed and I’m not having any of the issues presented in this article 
My hair is soft moisturized and happy


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeeeeep, definitely going back to braids/braidouts. Less maintenance, more predictable, and I only need shea after washing. Got a lovely green color and it melts easily in my hands.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 26, 2019)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/amp/


I've read this before and rolled my eyes. My hair doesn't like coconut oil but you're gonna have to pry shea butter from my cold, dead hands. I don't have the issues described in the article when it comes to shea usage. I've had more problems without it than with. The writer would probably die if they saw how much shea 22nd Century Natural Woman uses lol. Her hair is moisturized and crazy long and the same for her kids. Like literally every other product, ingredient, technique, etc, you have to use/do what works for you.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Clarifying the LOC Process *​
> 
> I have stopped using my baggie concoction. I noticed my hair still sticks together, though. But, the great thing is that my hair stays moist in my baggie. I wet my hair, apply castor oil and then put the Shea butter over the top of my hair.
> 
> ...


Exactly! which helped me understand my porosity. Water evaporates from my hair quickly. As I tried both methods the oil after water kept me moisturized for one day! But using Shea after water and oil last I could maintain for 3 days. I lessened my manipulation thus preventing breakage. It was an aha moment for me and helped me select products by ingredients my hair prefers- I love your thoroughness


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 27, 2019)

@Chicoro Grease is better than Shea Butter .




J/k


----------



## sarumoki (Feb 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My roller set hair is 8 days old and I've been rocking a Shea'd up ponytail. It's still fluffy and light.
> 
> View attachment 443557


I need to know everything about your roller setting process. What kind of rollers do you use? How do you arrange them? How long does it take you?


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2019)

I Am So Blessed said:


> @Chicoro Grease is better than Shea Butter .
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You beautiful Hair Unicorn you, that grew her hair super long with grease! You can stay if you respect Queen Shea, though.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2019)

Natural-K said:


> Hi there!



@Natural-K

Can you please post those two photos here that  you posted in that other  thread, please? Since you know...well, that ...you've been using Shea butter for awhile....


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2019)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/amp/



*@L.Brown1114 , we LOVE YOU!!!!!*

But, regarding the article that's posted, which has been posted in the 2018 Shea thread and mentioned before....






Actually, I personally don't care [for the article]. There is some
food for thought presented in the article. Yet, I don't accept the
logic behind the arguments.

I will say that of course everything DOES NOT work
for everyone. There are some very real reasons that coconut oil
and/or Shea butter don't work for many heads of hair. We've got
many gorgeous heads here on LHCF and some of them eschew the
use of oil of any kind.

The gorgeous @FoxxyLocs comes to mind. Her hair hates oil and butter
and her hair is magnificent and beautiful.

*BUT* I* can't* speak for the rest of the ladies here, though regarding their opinions on the article. There was a discussion in the Shea 2018 thread.

I did read the article. Also, there is a product and service being sold associated with that article. I am one person and we are all entitled to and especially in this thread, invited to express our own opinions. So, I welcome everything even if I personally don't agree. As long
 as it is done in kindness and respect for others.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 27, 2019)

I....I wanna be a Shea Made Unicorn!






Although I am waiting until mid year to do a comparison of everything while using Shea Butter/Other Butters.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You beautiful Hair Unicorn you, that grew her hair super long with grease! You can stay if you respect Queen Shea, though.


Much respect & love for the Shea for Sho. [Inserts fist to chest gif]

How do y'all post gifs anyway? I wanna join the fun. I use to post gifs all the time, but on a phone I can't.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I need to know everything about your roller setting process. What kind of rollers do you use? How do you arrange them? How long does it take you?




I use Curl Junkie products to cleanse & condition...leaving my DC (Curl Rehab) in as a leave in. Set with a spray bottle of distilled water using the mohawk method. I have many different kinds of rollers I've collected over the past, but my favorite hands down are just the plain 2 inch Magnetic Rollers from the beauty supply. They make it super easy to get smooth hair without a lot of fuss. I make sure my hair is really wet, apply the roller...rolling a bit, then pull & continue doing so until all the hair is on the roller. After rolling, I sit under my LCL hooded dryer for 1 hour and 20 mins. Apply Whipped Shea Butter then cross wrap to maintain a straight style or a low bantu knot bun to maintain a loose curly look.

To maintain my sets in between wash days, all I apply is Whipped Shea butter every 3 to 4 days. Gel around my hairline as I prefer a sleek more polished look to that area. My roller set typically can last 3 weeks if I let it.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My roller set hair is 8 days old and I've been rocking a Shea'd up ponytail. It's still fluffy and light.
> 
> View attachment 443557



Hair looking uber soft on that nape and jet black, too!


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 27, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I’m still catching up
> 
> So I’m taking notes and asking questions as I see them so I apologize if this has been answered....
> 
> Where do you get the ground hibiscus?


sorry for delay in replying Ive been out of the country. I ordered from sheabuttercottage.com, but you can find some on amazon


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @Natural-K
> 
> Can you please post those two photos here that  you posted in that other  thread, please? Since you know...well, that ...you've been using Shea butter for awhile....



Why certainly! Here are my 2019 starting pics.  I started the year in braids so I'm a little late.  I've been using Shea butter off and on for 5+ years.  I usually make a DIY mix using Nap85's recipe.  Most recently I didn't have all the oils so I just used olive oil and coconut oil (I know Nap doesn't like that oil anymore.)  Inspired by this thread and our own @ElevatedEnergy I purchased a mixer, safflower oil, and scented oils for my next mix so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 27, 2019)

@Natural-K Oh em geeee, goals. Your hair is gorgeous. I remember loving Nap85's original recipe back in the day. Hers was the first I tried.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 27, 2019)

Natural-K said:


> Why certainly! Here are my 2019 starting pics.  I started the year in braids so I'm a little late.  I've been using Shea butter off and on for 5+ years.  I usually make a DIY mix using Nap85's recipe.  Most recently I didn't have all the oils so I just used olive oil and coconut oil (I know Nap doesn't like that oil anymore.)  Inspired by this thread and our own @ElevatedEnergy I purchased a mixer, safflower oil, and scented oils for my next mix so I'm looking forward to that.


I saw your hair and died. Looked at it again and was revived! Guuuuurrrrrrlllll! That hair!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 27, 2019)

One thing I like about this challenge is it encourages me to essentially go back to my roots with hair care. I haven't been WL since I was like 20 which is when I discovered the world of trying and buying a million products, techniques, etc. While trying stuff is fun, it's not really necessary. Last relaxer in '99 but didn't know I had curls until 2011 (besides baby pics). My mom always used Suave or V05 shampoo, Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol, the little spray leave in that came in the Dark & Lovely box, and good ol' Blue magic. I always had my hair blow dried and as a teen kept pretty much the same routine but with a different kind of grease (that I really wish I could find today). I loc'd in 2006 and again in 2008 then in 2011 is when curls & PJism came into play. 

tl;dr Anywho, saying all that to say I'm rediscovering I can honestly just use a good shampoo, regular degular conditioner or quick treatment, and a grease and be fine. This is also the reason I prefer simply melting and freezing 50:50 or 60:40 mixtures vs whipping as it's closer to a grease-like consistency.


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 27, 2019)

@water_n_oil & @LivingInPeace
Thank you ladies!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2019)

Natural-K said:


> Why certainly! Here are my 2019 starting pics.  I started the year in braids so I'm a little late.  I've been using Shea butter off and on for 5+ years.  I usually make a DIY mix using Nap85's recipe.  Most recently I didn't have all the oils so I just used olive oil and coconut oil (I know Nap doesn't like that oil anymore.)  Inspired by this thread and our own @ElevatedEnergy I purchased a mixer, safflower oil, and scented oils for my next mix so I'm looking forward to that.



I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @Natural-K, on this 27th day of February, 2019,  into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. She was outted by her post in another thread, but posted here by my request, post #1142, showing her blown out hair and starting point. She's been using Shea for 5 years, but I know she recently had a set-back in 2018 and is back on track to her super long lengths.











@caribeandiva , please do your thing! Thank you!


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 27, 2019)

Ah thank you @Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 27, 2019)

Natural-K said:


> Ah thank you @Chicoro


Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 27, 2019)

Natural-K said:


> Why certainly! Here are my 2019 starting pics.  I started the year in braids so I'm a little late.  I've been using Shea butter off and on for 5+ years.  I usually make a DIY mix using Nap85's recipe.  Most recently I didn't have all the oils so I just used olive oil and coconut oil (I know Nap doesn't like that oil anymore.)  Inspired by this thread and our own @ElevatedEnergy I purchased a mixer, safflower oil, and scented oils for my next mix so I'm looking forward to that.


 Your award is well deserved!! You are hair goals!!


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 443583


I love it! Thank you!


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

I took my braids down and my hair quite soft and shiny. Lovely jet black color as well.  I took a pic or two but the artificial lighting doesn't do it any justice. It's dark and rainy here lol.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

The sun came out to play. Don't mind my crown. Just shorter and therefore looks like dry frizz but it's just as soft as the rest of my hair.


----------



## Lita (Feb 28, 2019)

Applied CD kalahari & Shea Nilotica Butter on length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The sun came out to play. Don't mind my crown. Just shorter and therefore looks like dry frizz but it's just as soft as the rest of my hair.



@water_n_oil 
How long have you been using Shea butter?


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @water_n_oil
> How long have you been using Shea butter?


Since 2009 or so (on and off, mostly on). I used to melt it and use it on my locs back then. Later used recipes from Nap85 and HeyFranHey then I just mixed to my liking.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Since 2009 or so (on and off, mostly on). I used to melt it and use it on my locs back then. Later used recipes from Nap85 and HeyFranHey then I just mixed to my liking.



You've been hitting the Shea hard core since July 2018, right? And certainly since Jan 2019? Is that correct?


----------



## sunflora (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The sun came out to play. Don't mind my crown. Just shorter and therefore looks like dry frizz but it's just as soft as the rest of my hair.



That's so pretty!! could you please share your method?


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You've been hitting the Shea hard core since July 2018, right? And certainly since Jan 2019? Is that correct?


Yup, even before then. July is when I last cut my hair though. I cut it to shoulder length stretched. Now it's already back at BSL when stretched.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The sun came out to play. Don't mind my crown. Just shorter and therefore looks like dry frizz but it's just as soft as the rest of my hair.



I, Chicoro, on this 28th day of February, 2019, nominate and induct @water_n_oil into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. She was outted in post #1153 where she shared photos of  her beautiful twist/braid out. 











@caribeandiva , do your thing please! 
Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 28, 2019)

Night night. It's 1:17 on my side of the ocean. I can't sleep but no matter what, my alarm is still going to ring at 6o am tomorrow. 

Sweet Shea Sleep to you all!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2019)

sunflora said:


> That's so pretty!! could you please share your method?



@water_n_oil  I was going to ask the same thing. If I could get my braid out to look like that I would give up trying wash and gos. 

How many braids did you do?  
French braids?  
Wet, damp or dry hair??  
Rollers on the ends?


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

@sunflora @GettingKinky Not really a method per se. At the end of my wash I usually have 4 twisted sections. I let that t-shirt dry while I get dressed mainly to where my hair is wet but not dripping. Then I do 2 braids per section applying just my shea mixture per braid. I smooth the strands as I braid then twist the last few inches of the ends. I leave the braids in for 1.5-2 days. Should also mention that I generally finger comb as any tools obliterate my curl and any "out" style ends up looking a hot mess.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

@Chicoro Woooot


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 28, 2019)

@water_n_oil Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @sunflora @GettingKinky Not really a method per se. At the end of my wash I usually have 4 twisted sections. I let that t-shirt dry while I get dressed mainly to where my hair is wet but not dripping. Then I do 2 braids per section applying just my shea mixture per braid. I smooth the strands as I braid then twist the last few inches of the ends. I leave the braids in for 1.5-2 days. Should also mention that I generally finger comb as any tools obliterate my curl and any "out" style ends up looking a hot mess.



Thanks for sharing your method. How do you wear your braids for the 1.5-2 days? Please say your braids aren’t cornrows. I don’t know how to do those.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks for sharing your method. How do you wear your braids for the 1.5-2 days? Please say your braids aren’t cornrows. I don’t know how to do those.


Lol just 8 regular braids. I pull them back into a low ponytail.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Lol just 8 regular braids. I pull them back into a low ponytail.



I’m going to have to see if I can do that neatly so that I could wear my hair to work like that.


----------



## sunflora (Feb 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @sunflora @GettingKinky Not really a method per se. At the end of my wash I usually have 4 twisted sections. I let that t-shirt dry while I get dressed mainly to where my hair is wet but not dripping. Then I do 2 braids per section applying just my shea mixture per braid. I smooth the strands as I braid then twist the last few inches of the ends. I leave the braids in for 1.5-2 days. Should also mention that I generally finger comb as any tools obliterate my curl and any "out" style ends up looking a hot mess.



Thanks for sharing! I airdry in braids but I do them soaking wet, if I only finger detangle before the braids my hair ends up super tangled when it dries. Maybe I'll try letting it dry partially twists/sections before doing the braids so there is less tangling?


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to have to see if I can do that neatly so that I could wear my hair to work like that.


Yeah, I'm a SAHM so no worries there. You could try flat twisting the very front to give the ponytail a neat look. Another solution may be to do more braids and neat parts.


----------



## ashbash (Feb 28, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m going to have to see if I can do that neatly so that I could wear my hair to work like that.


I can never do my braids neat enough to make wearing them in public feasible


----------



## sunflora (Feb 28, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks for sharing your method. How do you wear your braids for the 1.5-2 days? Please say your braids aren’t cornrows. I don’t know how to do those.



I just schedule my wash days so I airdry in braids over the weekend.  But it takes me maybe 1/2 to 1 day, not up to two, though my hair is a lot shorter.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 28, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Thanks for sharing! I airdry in braids but I do them soaking wet, if I only finger detangle before the braids my hair ends up super tangled when it dries. Maybe I'll try letting it dry partially twists/sections before doing the braids so there is less tangling?


Definitely why I partially dry that way. If I let it dry some in one big section then I end up having to detangle again to braid.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Feb 28, 2019)

I thought I was the only one. My hair is thriving insanely since i keep my moisture level on high. its shiny, and super soft but super strong, no tangles and my hair is curly from root to tip which has never ever ever ever happened. my hair looks juicy like all the time. 



Chicoro said:


> For my hair, I have learned that I need to keep my moisture levels high: All.The.Time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Feb 28, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I finger comb my hair daily when I take my braids down in the morning to put my hair into a bun. I use a wide tooth comb to detangle during wash days.



I finger detangle daily as well and it ensures no ssk or tangles in my hair since i bun daily. and i have no breakage.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2019)

I think I need to put even more oil in my Shea mix. I want it it be fluffier and easier to apply.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 1, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I can never do my braids neat enough to make wearing them in public feasible


Mines are never neat buuut.... I put it in a low pony, slick my edges, chunky earrings and wear an adult-like headband or hair clip   I just took my braids down last night and didn’t take a pic since I braided on Saturday but something similar to this but with braids instead of twists View media item 124587


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 2, 2019)

Shea baby anyone? Washed her hair with The Mane Choice Do it Fro the Culture shampoo on Monday night and then did 4 braids with my shea mixture. Soft and shiny braidout today. I often prefer using a gentle cleanser and going straight to styling/sealing for my girls and I. Conditioner isn't 100% necessary for our hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2019)

I got my kilo of Shea butter, today. I'll be adding it to my stash.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm not caring much for the scent I used in my last whipped shea butter. Thinking before my next wash day that I might whip up a batch or two. I have 2 different oils infusing (An Amla Oil infusion and a Fenugreek oil infusion). This time around, I'll use scents that I know I like. Thinking Coconut Lavender Milk for the Amla Oil...Brown Sugar & Fig for the Fenugreek Oil. I'll update the thread when I getzzz to whipping!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Mines are never neat buuut.... I put it in a low pony, slick my edges, chunky earrings and wear an adult-like headband or hair clip   I just took my braids down last night and didn’t take a pic since I braided on Saturday but something similar to this but with braids instead of twists View media item 124587



I love this updo! The twists are so juicy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I can never do my braids neat enough to make wearing them in public feasible



An easy way I get wearable braids is to do them on already stretched hair.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 3, 2019)

So something Ive noticed....

My scalp issues 
My scalp flakes and peels BAD
Like if I’m wearing black I can’t touch my head bad 
It’s not dandruff 
And I don’t THINK it’s dry scalp 

But in the last two months since I’ve been using my Shea mixes and spritzing my scalp with the xcel REGULARLY my scalp isn’t as bad 

It’s still flakes a bit, but it’s much much much more manageable 

I don’t know if it’s the Shea or the spray but I’m not complaining


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love this updo! The twists are so juicy.



I'm salivating waiting for an updated photo of this or a similar style in 2019 from @MizzBFly .


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 3, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron where do you buy your capuacu butter?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2019)

I got 10 pounds of Shea butter in my stash and all of it has been gifted to me. Yes! That means I'm going to be making batches and batches of Shea mixes for folks throughout 2019.  

I thought that I was running through a kilo of Shea butter each month. I run through probably an 1/8 of kilo. It's the batches I make that I run through in a month. 

Happy Shea Shellacking!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 3, 2019)

Wet my hair again last night and  slathered on the shea. I brushed it out with the Felicia Leatherwood brush and did two braids. Might be my go to now. Easy, sleek, and looks nice. This most recent mix is definitely the best mix I've ever made. It gives my daughters and I the best shine, softness, and moisture retention. Usually past mixes would work on 1-2 of us but not all of us. Even my 4yo who has sandy brown hair and typically no shine has shiny hair now.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Wet my hair again last night and  slathered on the shea. I brushed it out with the Felicia Leatherwood brush and did two braids. Might be my go to now. Easy, sleek, and looks nice. T*his most recent mix is definitely the best mix I've ever made.* It give my daughters and I the best shine, softness, and moisture retention. Usually past mixes would work on 1-2 of us but not all of us. Even my 4yo who has sandy brown hair and typically no shine has shiny hair now.



Can you share  the current mix with us, please?


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Can you share  the current mix with us, please?



Herbal Hair Grease: 60g shea butter, 57g herbal oil
Herbal Oil: 1C grapeseed oil, 3/4C safflower oil, 1/2C castor oil, 1/4C henna herbal powder (Zenia brand containing 12 herbs) , 2T fenugreek seeds

I melt & freeze then simply let it come back to room temp. If you prefer whipped butters you could certainly do that too.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 3, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Herbal Hair Grease: 60g shea butter, 57g herbal oil
> Herbal Oil: 1C grapeseed oil, 3/4C safflower oil, 1/2C castor oil, 1/4C henna herbal powder (Zenia brand containing 12 herbs) , 2T fenugreek seeds
> 
> I melt & freeze then simply let it come back to room temp. If you prefer whipped butters you could certainly do that too.



Thank you!


----------



## keranikki (Mar 3, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Shea baby anyone? Washed her hair with The Mane Choice Do it Fro the Culture shampoo on Monday night and then did 4 braids with my shea mixture. Soft and shiny braidout today. I often prefer using a gentle cleanser and going straight to styling/sealing for my girls and I. Conditioner isn't 100% necessary for our hair.




So pretty!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 3, 2019)

Mixed a batch of shea butter today and added 2 big dollops of honey. 

Other ingredients:

Shea butter
Extra Virgin Coconut oil (melted)
Vitamin E oil 
Jojoba oil 
Castor oil 

Whipped to oblivion and can't wait to use it.  The honey gave the mix a nice scent!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @PlanetCybertron where do you buy your capuacu butter?



I've purchased some from Oslove Organics. She is on Amazon and has her own site as well. I usually purchase from Amazon though to save on shipping. All of her butters are great though...the Shea, Kokum, Mango, Capuacu etc.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've purchased some from Oslove Organics. She is on Amazon and has her own site as well. I usually purchase from Amazon though to save on shipping. All of her butters are great though...the Shea, Kokum, Mango, Capuacu etc.


Yea I bought Shea from her 
It’s really good whipped up nice


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 4, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @PlanetCybertron where do you buy your capuacu butter?



The one that is my all time favorite is mixed with Cacao, and MuruMuru Butter, but I get it from this shop:
https://etsy.me/2QnDajU

I do apologize if you just want raw Cupuaçu butter, then I’d suggest just looking around (sorry if I’m not that much help). But I really like this Etsy store for the way they whip their product. It absorbs so well, and the smells are heavenly and they have a few more blends that are also nice quality. 

Next check I’m stocking up on a bunch of them.


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 4, 2019)

Making a new mix today! I'm excited.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Making a new mix today! I'm excited.



Please share it when you make it!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

I have been in the same braids for over 7 days. Usually, that means loss of hair on my ends. I saturated my ends in warm water and un-did the braids. I had absolutely NO MATTED hair. My braids unraveled beautifully with no major tearing of my hair or ends.

Shea butter has really consistently made a change in my hair. This is year # 3 for me on my Shea butter journey. 

I am so happy to leave behind monster tangles, the losing of whole curls and crunchy, dry ends. Shea butter is the gift that keeps on giving. It is definitely a beautiful something that can passed on and around to help benefit others.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

How my hair is feeling with Shea!​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

Want a come up for your hair in 2019? Looking for length, body and sheen? Then, perhaps Shea might be what you need!


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Please share it when you make it!


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 5, 2019)

I made too much. I can't close the jar.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I made too much. I can't close the jar.



That shouldn't be a problem for too long!


----------



## ashbash (Mar 5, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> View attachment 443813


What’s in this mix?


----------



## sarumoki (Mar 5, 2019)

ashbash said:


> What’s in this mix?


Shea butter, mango butter, grapeseed oil, castor oil. Plus extra ceramides and vitamin E, and fragrance. This one has lavender vanilla.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2019)

Fresh Roller Set: I put Shea Oil on my ends only while DC'ing. I didnt rinse it out & used it as a leave in. My ends turned out so smooth after removing the rollers.






And of course, I put more Whipped Shea all over and smoothed it into a ponytail.





Gotta remember to keep putting the Shea Oil on my ends before setting. It actually made my ends stick to the roller better plus they feel so goodt!

*excuse any residue. I did an Ayurvedic Treatment as a prewash and apparently didnt get it all out. LOL*


----------



## ashbash (Mar 5, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Shea butter, mango butter, grapeseed oil, castor oil. Plus extra ceramides and vitamin E, and fragrance. This one has lavender vanilla.


Sounds divine


----------



## ashbash (Mar 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Fresh Roller Set: I put Shea Oil on my ends only while DC'ing. I didnt rinse it out & used it as a leave in. My ends turned out so smooth after removing the rollers.
> 
> View attachment 443815
> 
> ...




Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2019)

ashbash said:


> Your hair is gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 5, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> View attachment 443813


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 5, 2019)

I feel stuck in a styling rut again. I like my braidouts but the shortness of my crown means they look messy fast. Wngs require gel for me which I don't feel like fooling around with anymore. Contemplating blow dried hair but I'd have to buy a blow dryer first plus I don't want damage aaand I like wetting my hair often. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I feel stuck in a styling rut again. I like my braidouts but the shortness of my crown means they look messy fast. Wngs require gel for me which I don't feel like fooling around with anymore. Contemplating blow dried hair but I'd have to buy a blow dryer first plus I don't want damage aaand I like wetting my hair often. Decisions, decisions.


















_Psssssttttt.....a_sk @ElevatedEnergy about roller setting!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 5, 2019)

@Chicoro Lol I feel like I'd be too lazy for that. I hate styling tbh. Love wash day until I get to that part. All those pics in the Setting to Success thread are tempting though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @Chicoro Lol I feel like I'd be too lazy for that. *I hate styling tbh.* Love wash day until I get to that part. All those pics in the Setting to Success thread are tempting though.





water_n_oil said:


> I feel stuck in a styling rut again. I like my braidouts but the shortness of my crown means they look messy fast. Wngs require gel for me which I don't feel like fooling around with anymore. Contemplating blow dried hair but I'd have to buy a blow dryer first plus I don't want damage aaand *I like wetting my hair often. *Decisions, decisions.



Roller Sets or Blow Dried hair may be out of the question then. I love styling and I hide from water LOL 

Those other styles (WNG ponytails, braid outs, twist outs) do not last long enough for me so basically not worth the trouble. At my length, I need something long lasting. (Stretched and Smooth), so I can keep tangles/ssk away. 

If you ever decide to try Roller Sets (or any one in the thread), Id recommend just to practice once a season. If it fails, you will at least have stretched hair that you can bun or do an updo with. Eventually you will get better and will want to do them more often.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Roller Sets or Blow Dried hair may be out of the question then. I love styling and I hide from water LOL
> 
> Those other styles (WNG ponytails, braid outs, twist outs) do not last long enough for me so basically not worth the trouble. At my length, I need something long lasting. (Stretched and Smooth), so I can keep tangles/ssk away.
> 
> If you ever decide to try Roller Sets (or any one in the thread), Id recommend just to practice once a season. If it fails, you will at least have stretched hair that you can bun or do an updo with. Eventually you will get better and will want to do them more often.



Lol I'm still on the fence so not totally out of the question. My hair was always blow dried when I was a kid. I still used heat like once a month in my early natural days (well, early curly days. I wore locs before then because I didn't want to style lol). Got lazier after kids.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @Chicoro Lol I feel like I'd be too lazy for that. I hate styling tbh. Love wash day until I get to that part. All those pics in the Setting to Success thread are tempting though.



I hate styling too which is why I wear a bun 90% of the time. I wish I could make a true wash and go work. I don’t even like spending 15 minutes blow drying my wash and go. I’m hopeless.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2019)

My shea butter starts off light and fluffy but after a few days it gets heavy and dense. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 6, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> My shea butter starts off light and fluffy but after a few days it gets heavy and dense. What am I doing wrong?



You may want to consider adding more oil, whipping longer and keeping it away from warm places to prevent it from melting. 

Other people may have some better suggestions. Please chime in peoples!!!!

I keep my mix in the hot bathroom. By the time I get to the bottom of the jar, the contents that rest are denser and  darker and the texture is less fluffy.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 6, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> My shea butter starts off light and fluffy but after a few days it gets heavy and dense. What am I doing wrong?


I found that my mixes that use heavier oils do this faster than my mixes with lighter oils 

I have a mix that’s mostly castor oil and wheat germ oil and it gets dense very quick 

Sometimes I’ll re-whip but mostly I just use it as is


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Fresh Roller Set: I put Shea Oil on my ends only while DC'ing. I didnt rinse it out & used it as a leave in. My ends turned out so smooth after removing the rollers.
> 
> View attachment 443815
> 
> ...


Your roller sets are so beautiful!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Your roller sets are so beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## malachi74 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi everyone. I just reactivated my membership after a long hiatus. I've been reading the thread and decided to join in last month.

I've got my shea mix: just shea butter and olive oil, but I'm thinking of adding in some type of oil to lighten the shea smell.

Currently just below brastrap and want to try for waist length by year's end. During the work week, I usually wear my hair in a bun with gel on my edges. At night, I am trying to be consistent with taking down, finger detangling, light mist of water and leve-in, and then coat with shea and brush through with my Denman before braiding. I sleep in about 6 braids and take them loose and re-bun in the morning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You may want to consider adding more oil, whipping longer and keeping it away from warm places to prevent it from melting.
> 
> Other people may have some better suggestions. Please chime in peoples!!!!
> 
> I keep my mix in the hot bathroom. By the time I get to the bottom of the jar, the contents that rest are denser and  darker and the texture is less fluffy.



I keep my shea in the bathroom too. 

For my next batch I’ll use my stand mixer instead of the hand mixer so I can mix for longer without getting tired/impatient.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 6, 2019)

@water_n_oil Re: rollersetting... an easy way to do it is by making one or more ponytails, and just rolling the hair in the individual ponytail on a few rollers (amount depends on the ponytail). You might not get your roots as smooth with ponytail rollersets, but it may not matter depending on how you choose to wear your hair.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 6, 2019)

2nd time using- not blowdried - stretched only by prior braidout, 1st set of twists with SM JMCO then 2nd set using Melanin Elongate Cream, Shea’d each section more heavily near my roots and her oil to unravel


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2019)

I made a nice fluffy, creamy mixture of equal parts shea/aloe/grapeseed oil. I mixed it for 20 minutes. I hope it stays fluffy.


----------



## ajoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Can I still join?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 7, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Can I still join?


Of course! Everyone is welcome to join. Come on in!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 7, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> 2nd time using- not blowdried - stretched only by prior braidout, 1st set of twists with SM JMCO then 2nd set using Melanin Elongate Cream, Shea’d each section more heavily near my roots and her oil to unravel



I, chicoro, on this 7th day of March 2019,  nominate and induct @MizzBFly into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. She was outted in post #1225.

Congratulations!

@caribeandiva, please do your thing!


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I, chicoro, on this 7th day of March 2019,  nominate and induct @MizzBFly into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. She was outted in post #1225.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> @caribeandiva, please do your thing!


 First let me thank my handheld blenderand you ladies describing how I gots to slather the Shea, don’t be scared of the Shea and well... it works


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 7, 2019)

@MizzBFly Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Inspired by @SunkissedLife ,
> Do you have a Shea-lo (pronounced Shea low) around your head? Take a picture and see if you can capture the glow from your Shea - lo !  Hair is your crowing glory, so it would only make sense that Shea butter is out here creating halos of emitted light around our afro-textured heads.
> 
> 
> ...




GLOW SHEA BUTTER BABIES GLOW 

I love this. Shea butter has taken my hair to a whole nother level. My hair is so much healthier and more nourished not to mention increased thickness and new strands growing in. I am Shea butter for life !!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 7, 2019)

some of this is a repost from the clay Ayurvedic thread but I had to show my Shea unicorns some love and the new batch of butter I whipped up. I used more oil (EVCO and EVOO) to Shea ratio this time and didn’t melt the Shea butter. While it whipped fluffy it did feel a little grainy but melted almost immediately to an oil when I rubbed in my hands. 

so I had the flu and was sick for far too long. But I’m back and better than ever! And even more determined to continue to switch to a more natural lifestyle and more Ayurvedic products. I really want to try the Natty Moist leave in and her butter is Shea based but $$. 

Last week I detangled my 2 week matter hair with melted Shea butter — come through!! washed and twisted with Shea butter. Took twists out and wore my hair in a Shea butter slicked bun for about five days. Using water + Shea butter + scarf to slick each day which resulted in baby soft hair with some fresh waves. Although it didn’t have the hold of gel - see end of day pic

Last night I did a bentonite clay hair mask to detox as it was the new moon. I’m going to be trying to match up m yregimen with the moon because lunar hair care is a thing I am incorporating more of. You can check out how defined it made my curls and impromptu lengthcheck on the video I posted here. slowly but surely I will make APL!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 7, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Fresh Roller Set: I put Shea Oil on my ends only while DC'ing. I didnt rinse it out & used it as a leave in. My ends turned out so smooth after removing the rollers.
> 
> View attachment 443815
> 
> ...



YASSSSSSSSSSS

So. Beautiful. Please teach me your ways. I need details girl details! on how to get this rollerset! Shea butter the ends onto the roller you say? Hmmm


----------



## Atthatday (Mar 7, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> 2nd time using- not blowdried - stretched only by prior braidout, 1st set of twists with SM JMCO then 2nd set using Melanin Elongate Cream, Shea’d each section more heavily near my roots and her oil to unravel



Your hair is thick and gorgeous!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 7, 2019)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Shea Butter update.
> So I've been wearing two strand twists since January 12 until Feb 15th. I slathered shea butter on at night. Well I took out the twists, washed and conditioned and blow dried with Revair. My hair feels so moisturized and strong.
> Looks very shiny and black.
> I did do a Hennindigo Dec 30th but the color wasn't this vibrant and even when i do
> ...



All this beautiful thick luscious healthy dark shiny hair !! Girl !!

more details on your regimen. Also how you got over the SL hurdle to grow to APL and beyond


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 7, 2019)

Atthatday said:


> Your hair is thick and gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> some of this is a repost from the clay Ayurvedic thread but I had to show my Shea unicorns some love and the new batch of butter I whipped up. I used more oil (EVCO and EVOO) to Shea ratio this time and didn’t melt the Shea butter. While it whipped fluffy it did feel a little grainy but melted almost immediately to an oil when I rubbed in my hands.
> 
> so I had the flu and was sick for far too long. But I’m back and better than ever! And even more determined to continue to switch to a more natural lifestyle and more Ayurvedic products. I really want to try the Natty Moist leave in and her butter is Shea based but $$.
> 
> ...



Once you get deep into it, you'll find that your menstrual cycle will start synching up to the moon cycles. I almost always get my cycle near the Full Moon.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> So. Beautiful. Please teach me your ways. I need details girl details! on how to get this rollerset! Shea butter the ends onto the roller you say? Hmmm



I posted some details a page or two back. I'll find the post numbers and update this post later with it.

 But yesssssss....shea on the ends before rolling...my hair is still in the same low bantu knot bun from wash day and I can tell that it is STILL super moisturized. Queen Shea kicks butt and takes names. Mannnnn this stuff is like a miracle elixir. Just super hydrating from head to toe...in every nook and cranny of the body.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2019)

Congrats Newly Inducted Shea Unicorns!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> some of this is a repost from the clay Ayurvedic thread but I had to show my Shea unicorns some love and the new batch of butter I whipped up. I used more oil (EVCO and EVOO) to Shea ratio this time and didn’t melt the Shea butter. While it whipped fluffy it did feel a little grainy but melted almost immediately to an oil when I rubbed in my hands.
> 
> so I had the flu and was sick for far too long. But I’m back and better than ever! And even more determined to continue to switch to a more natural lifestyle and more Ayurvedic products. I really want to try the Natty Moist leave in and her butter is Shea based but $$.
> 
> ...


I love your personality!! Your video was so fun to watch! We have similar hair textures.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 7, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> 2nd time using- not blowdried - stretched only by prior braidout, 1st set of twists with SM JMCO then 2nd set using Melanin Elongate Cream, Shea’d each section more heavily near my roots and her oil to unravel


Wow!! You’re very pretty!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 7, 2019)

Ya girl has been slacking with the detangling again. *hangs head in shame* but then I remembered...

Have no fear! Shea butter is here!


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 8, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I made a nice fluffy, creamy mixture of equal parts shea/aloe/grapeseed oil. I mixed it for 20 minutes. I hope it stays fluffy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 443941


 Hmm... this recipe sounds lovey and is so interesting with the aloe (never thought it would mix)... did you use the fresh plant? I have pot of aloe growing now OR did you use store aloe with a preservative?


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Hmm... this recipe sounds lovey and is so interesting with the aloe (never thought it would mix)... did you use the fresh plant? I have pot of aloe growing now OR did you use store aloe with a preservative?



I used aloe Vera gel from the store. It has preservatives and Xantham.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2019)

How much shea do you ladies put on your hair. I wonder if I’m using enough.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 8, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> How much shea do you ladies put on your hair. I wonder if I’m using enough.


A gob! I use as much as I feel my hair needs, which is usually a lot.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I love your personality!! Your video was so fun to watch! We have similar hair textures.



 Awwww shucks thanks beautiful!! I’ve always been nervous posting about my hair but this forum and Shea butter has helped me so much and I’m in such a better place I want to tell everybody lol I agree we def have similar hair textures I’m always extra attentive when you post. It can be hard finding someone who matches. That clay mask always gives my hair life!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 8, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> How much shea do you ladies put on your hair. I wonder if I’m using enough.



I had the same issue when I first started using Shea butter. I was scared of overdoing it esp because my strands are on the finer side. I suggest using on damp to mostly dry hair works best and use a little more than you think you should. Trust me you’ll feel it when you start to experience the Shea Slide and all your shed hairs start slipping out and your hair becomes smooth sleek and shiny.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I had the same issue when I first started using Shea butter. I was scared of overdoing it esp because my strands are on the finer side. I suggest using on damp to mostly dry hair works best and use a little more than you think you should. Trust me you’ll feel it when you start to experience the Shea Slide and all your shed hairs start slipping out and your hair becomes smooth sleek and shiny.



Why do you recommend damp to mostly dry hair?  I was going to try using it before gel for a wash and go. But for that to work my has to be soaking wet.  Maybe I could wet my hair after I apply the shea...


----------



## keranikki (Mar 9, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you recommend damp to mostly dry hair?  I was going to try using it before gel for a wash and go. But for that to work my has to be soaking wet.  Maybe I could wet my hair after I apply the shea...



As a fine-haired lady, I wait until my hair is damp also. The reason why is that Shea butter has a gumminess to it that can pull at my fine strands, especially at their weakest point, which is when my hair is soaking wet.
Now for a wash and go, I suggest using a leave-in conditioner to provide slip, then place your Shea concoction on top of that. Last product should be the gel. Works for me every time.
By the time I get to the Shea portion of a wash and go, my hair is damp anyway, but my curls are formed and clumped due to the leave-in. The Shea will maintain the moisture and the gel will maintain the curl.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 9, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> How much shea do you ladies put on your hair. I wonder if I’m using enough.


I used to be light handed but I mentioned up thread these ladies encouraged me to “go hard or go home”... my hair is still so dang soft from when I posted that twistout up thread. Especially   Near my roots/ new growth! Im mad I wasn’t doing it right all this time now I know the truth


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 9, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> How much shea do you ladies put on your hair. I wonder if I’m using enough.



So I'm fine haired AND low density yet I slather on a pea size (or larger) for the four sections of my hair.  My hair sucks it in easily and don't leave my hair feeling greasy either.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2019)

keranikki said:


> As a fine-haired lady, I wait until my hair is damp also. The reason why is that Shea butter has a gumminess to it that can pull at my fine strands, especially at their weakest point, which is when my hair is soaking wet.
> Now for a wash and go, I suggest using a leave-in conditioner to provide slip, then place your Shea concoction on top of that. Last product should be the gel. Works for me every time.
> By the time I get to the Shea portion of a wash and go, my hair is damp anyway, but my curls are formed and clumped due to the leave-in. The Shea will maintain the moisture and the gel will maintain the curl.



Thanks. Now I have to decide which leave in to use. My tried and true KCKT or the CURLS leave in that I just bought.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 9, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> A gob! I use as much as I feel my hair needs, which is usually a lot.


Yep what she said


----------



## keranikki (Mar 9, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. Now I have to decide which leave in to use. My tried and true KCKT or the CURLS leave in that I just bought.



I never used Curls, but KCKT is awesome and works well with Shea.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 9, 2019)

Further proof my current shea mix is the best thing ever: DD1 was sick over the last week and I hadn't touched her hair. Thursday she was feeling well enough for me to do her hair. It had been in a neglected bun all week yet it was still super soft and moisturized! I thought it was gonna be dried out. I used to think shea was too heavy for her fine strands but I just needed a different consistency all this time.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 9, 2019)

I was talking to my mother on FaceTime a couple of days ago. She has almost ZERO interest in hair. During our conversation I was getting ready for bed. So, I removed the plastic baggie and the nylon tie from around my ponytail. Then, I separated and stretched the first braid from the other braids. 

She said, "Wow, Your hair is long!"

I blinked in confusion because she never mentions hair. I wasn't sure if she were talking to me or not. Time to do a mini- celebration dance. If my mother noticed, it must be getting longer!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Further proof my current shea mix is the best thing ever: DD1 was sick over the last week and I hadn't touched her hair. Thursday she was feeling well enough for me to do her hair. It had been in a neglected bun all week yet it was still super soft and moisturized! I thought it was gonna be dried out. I used to think shea was too heavy for her fine strands but I just needed a different consistency all this time.



My favorite picture, in this entire thread thus far, is that one with the little, right hand of your baby, resting on the furniture. Every time you post, I think about that picture.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 9, 2019)

The first summer I started using Shea, I had the luxury of being able to re-do my braids every day, in the month of August. Every day I would slather on globs of Shea butter. The leather headrest of the rental car was greasy, but it won't be cracking anytime soon.  I put Shea butter on my hair from root to tip. I got so many compliments about my hair. Men and women were coming up to me.

All this to say, don't be afraid to dip yourself  from head to toe in the oils of Queen Shea.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My favorite picture, in this entire thread thus far, is that one with the little, right hand of your baby, resting on the furniture. Every time you post, I think about that picture.


Aww, thanks. That's my little shadow lol. Loving just shea for both my girls lately. Don't even need a leave in underneath anymore though sometimes I'll still use one.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I was talking to my mother on FaceTime a couple of days ago. She has almost ZERO interest in hair. During our conversation I was getting ready for bed. So, I removed the plastic baggie and the nylon tie from around my ponytail. Then, I separated and stretched the first braid from the other braids.
> 
> She said, "Wow, Your hair is long!"
> 
> I blinked in confusion because she never mentions hair. I wasn't sure if she were talking to me or not. Time to do a mini- celebration dance. If my mother noticed, it must be getting longer!


Isn't that the best? Reminds me of when I started locs. My mom wasn't cool with the idea at all but as I took care of them she grew to love them and even wanted me to start a set on her hair once it grew back after chemo. Unfortunately she passed but it's still a memory I love and I so would have had her locs on point.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Isn't that the best? Reminds me of when I started locs. My mom wasn't cool with the idea at all but as I took care of them she grew to love them and even wanted me to start a set on her hair once it grew back after chemo. Unfortunately she passed but it's still a memory I love and I so would have had her locs on point.



I'm sorry for the loss of your mother, @water_n_oil . Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Mar 10, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> How much shea do you ladies put on your hair. I wonder if I’m using enough.


I usually put a finger tip amount on each section of hair to seal in moisture.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

Silverstreaks said:


> I usually put a finger tip amount on each section of hair to seal in moisture.



Same-zy


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

ashbash said:


> I can never do my braids neat enough to make wearing them in public feasible



What about wearing a fancy or wide headband??


----------



## ashbash (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol my braiding skills are sooo subpar @TamaraShaniece


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 10, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Fresh Roller Set: I put Shea Oil on my ends only while DC'ing. I didnt rinse it out & used it as a leave in. My ends turned out so smooth after removing the rollers.
> 
> View attachment 443815
> 
> ...



I tried to hold back because I know that classic length reveal is coming in Fall, but...I just couldn't wait.



I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @ElevatedEnergy into the Shea Made Hair Hall of Fame, this 10th day of March 2019. Outted in post #1206 showing that beautiful rollerset.  Congratulations!


@caribeandiva , please do your thing!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 10, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> some of this is a repost from the clay Ayurvedic thread but I had to show my Shea unicorns some love and the new batch of butter I whipped up. I used more oil (EVCO and EVOO) to Shea ratio this time and didn’t melt the Shea butter. While it whipped fluffy it did feel a little grainy but melted almost immediately to an oil when I rubbed in my hands.
> 
> so I had the flu and was sick for far too long. But I’m back and better than ever! And even more determined to continue to switch to a more natural lifestyle and more Ayurvedic products. I really want to try the Natty Moist leave in and her butter is Shea based but $$.
> 
> ...




I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @SunkissedLife into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 10th day of March, 2019. Outted in post #1233 along with a video showing popping curls. Congratulations!

@caribeandiva , do your thing please!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 10, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy @SunkissedLife welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

ashbash said:


> Lol my braiding skills are sooo subpar @TamaraShaniece



That’s how I felt about my 2 strand twist. I figured if I swoop my edges, wear a wide enough headband or a fancy one, it’ll take away from my raggedy looking twist. 

Not gonna lie, I wear the slap cap over my twist 98% of the time. Lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I was talking to my mother on FaceTime a couple of days ago. She has almost ZERO interest in hair. During our conversation I was getting ready for bed. So, I removed the plastic baggie and the nylon tie from around my ponytail. Then, I separated and stretched the first braid from the other braids.
> 
> She said, "Wow, Your hair is long!"
> 
> I blinked in confusion because she never mentions hair. I wasn't sure if she were talking to me or not. Time to do a mini- celebration dance. If my mother noticed, it must be getting longer!


Congratulations!! *happy dance*


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 10, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  - I hope this isn't a crazy question, but, I bought a shampoo that is super simple based on the ingredients and would love to recreate it.  The ingredients are literally : black soap, water, Shea butter and vegetable glycerin plus essential oil.

I'm confident that I could come up with a recipe but is  there anything special needed to keep the Shea butter suspended in the solution?


----------



## keranikki (Mar 10, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  - I hope this isn't a crazy question, but, I bought a shampoo that is super simple based on the ingredients and would love to recreate it.  The ingredients are literally : black soap, water, Shea butter and vegetable glycerin plus essential oil.
> 
> I'm confident that I could come up with a recipe but is  there anything special needed to keep the Shea butter suspended in the solution?



That sounds dope!  I'm interested too!


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m still going strong using Shea Butter & Shea Butter based products..Hair is thriving..Thank you Father God for blessing the earth with Shea Butter..YEP!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 11, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  - I hope this isn't a crazy question, but, I bought a shampoo that is super simple based on the ingredients and would love to recreate it.  The ingredients are literally : black soap, water, Shea butter and vegetable glycerin plus essential oil.
> 
> I'm confident that I could come up with a recipe but is  there anything special needed to keep the Shea butter suspended in the solution?




@mzteaze Maybe some type of gum? Guar Gum or Xanthan Gum perhaps?

When I was using a DIY Black soap shampoo, I would just use oils in the mix and shake it up before each use. I know that wouldn't work if a butter was in the mix though. Keep me updated!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I tried to hold back because I know that classic length reveal is coming in Fall, but...I just couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwwwww


----------



## ashbash (Mar 11, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  - I hope this isn't a crazy question, but, I bought a shampoo that is super simple based on the ingredients and would love to recreate it.  The ingredients are literally : black soap, water, Shea butter and vegetable glycerin plus essential oil.
> 
> I'm confident that I could come up with a recipe but is  there anything special needed to keep the Shea butter suspended in the solution?


Maybe you could use this as a base and swap the Castile soap for black soap


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 11, 2019)

keranikki said:


> As a fine-haired lady, I wait until my hair is damp also. The reason why is that Shea butter has a gumminess to it that can pull at my fine strands, especially at their weakest point, which is when my hair is soaking wet.
> Now for a wash and go, I suggest using a leave-in conditioner to provide slip, then place your Shea concoction on top of that. Last product should be the gel. Works for me every time.
> By the time I get to the Shea portion of a wash and go, my hair is damp anyway, but my curls are formed and clumped due to the leave-in. The Shea will maintain the moisture and the gel will maintain the curl.




+1 to everything she said. Also I loooove KCKT - It’s my holy grail leave in and I can testify it works great with Shea butter. Your strands will be doing the happy dance


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 11, 2019)

malachi74 said:


> Hi everyone. I just reactivated my membership after a long hiatus. I've been reading the thread and decided to join in last month.
> 
> I've got my shea mix: *just shea butter and olive oil,* but I'm thinking of adding in some type of oil to lighten the shea smell.
> 
> Currently just below brastrap and want to try for waist length by year's end. During the work week, I usually wear my hair in a bun with gel on my edges. At night, I am trying to be consistent with taking down, finger detangling, light mist of water and leve-in, and then coat with shea and brush through with my Denman before braiding. I sleep in about 6 braids and take them loose and re-bun in the morning.




This is my favorite mix as well.  Shea and olive oil with a drop of fragrance gives a nice light butter that I can use everyday all over.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The first summer I started using Shea, I had the luxury of being able to re-do my braids every day, in the month of August. Every day I would slather on globs of Shea butter. The leather headrest of the rental car was greasy, but it won't be cracking anytime soon.  I put Shea butter on my hair from root to tip. I got so many compliments about my hair. Men and women were coming up to me.
> 
> All this to say, don't be afraid to dip yourself  from head to toe in the oils of Queen Shea.



From the crown of my head to the soles of my feet!!

My Shea butter mix has been keeping dry skin away all winter. My skin is so soft and my muscles feel so good after massaging in that butter.  As an added the lavender essential oil I use smells wonderful and helps me get the best sleep. I always keep an extra jar for use on my body. Ladies if you not using Shea butter on your body what is you doin boo?!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 11, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @ElevatedEnergy @SunkissedLife welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 444059 View attachment 444061




Thank you!! Overjoyed to be sharing in the magic of Shea butter with all my unicorn sisters

*Shea butter covered and happy dancing all through your thread*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 11, 2019)

Recipe for DIY Shea Moisturizer/Lotion/Conditioner. Super simple with only 3 ingredients.

90 grams Distilled Water (I put some herbs in my water)
7 grams Shea Butter
3 grams BTMS 50

Warm up in a water bath seperating your liquid from your oils



Once oil phase is melted combine with water and blend with an immersion blender



As it cools, it will thicken up so I keep checking and blending every 30 mins or so until it gets to a consistency I like







Preservatives are recommended to extend the shelf life and to keep the nasties away so use whatever suits your fancy. I plan on storing this in the fridge and using it up within a week, so I didnt add one.


I used it as a moisturizer today. I plan on using the rest up as a base for a prepoo/DC.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 11, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  - I hope this isn't a crazy question, but, I bought a shampoo that is super simple based on the ingredients and would love to recreate it.  The ingredients are literally : black soap, water, Shea butter and vegetable glycerin plus essential oil.
> 
> I'm confident that I could come up with a recipe but is  there anything special needed to keep the Shea butter suspended in the solution?


Sounds similar to a mix I used to use but instead of shea I did sweet almond oil and avocado oil. I'd probably opt for shea nut oil vs the melted butter in this case. A gum can work to blend the oils and water component but it'll also thicken the mixture and take away from the lather.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 11, 2019)

Shea Butter Bantu Knot out:


via Imgflip Meme Generator
Deep conditioned with Deva Curl Melt into Moisture Mask, left some of it in so I could skip the leave in process because I wanted this style to be as light weight as possible. While my hair was about half way damp, I applied Shea Butter from root to tip and did six Bantu knots for some big barrel curls. Not disappointed.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 12, 2019)

I’m wearing a shea butter braidout today. I used perm rods on the ends because they are a bit scraggly. I think I needed to use even more shea. I’ll add more tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2019)

I used up some shea on my ends last night and hair feels awesome right now...so soft too.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 12, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I used up some shea on my ends last night and hair feels awesome right now...so soft too.



Uh oh...sounds like you are low on your Shea supply. That would mean you got what, only about 80 kilos left at the house?

How it looks when @Aggie is low on supplies:





Ya'll, @Aggie be _STOCKED!

_


----------



## keranikki (Mar 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Uh oh...sounds like you are low on your Shea supply. That would mean you got what, only about 80 kilos left at the house?
> 
> How it looks when @Aggie is low on supplies:
> 
> ...




FACTS!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Uh oh...sounds like you are low on your Shea supply. That would mean you got what, only about 80 kilos left at the house?
> 
> How it looks when @Aggie is low on supplies:
> 
> ...


 

This is so funny but so true too. I can't even tell a lie


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Uh oh...sounds like you are low on your Shea supply. That would mean you got what, only about 80 kilos left at the house?
> 
> How it looks when @Aggie is low on supplies:
> 
> ...


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 12, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Shea Butter Bantu Knot out:
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> Deep conditioned with Deva Curl Melt into Moisture Mask, left some of it in so I could skip the leave in process because I wanted this style to be as light weight as possible. While my hair was about half way damp, I applied Shea Butter from root to tip and did six Bantu knots for some big barrel curls. Not disappointed.


Looking good!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Chicoro (Mar 13, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 444231



It looks like the texture of your hair is changing. Is that happening?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 444231


Not bad @caribeandiva. Not bad at all. Keep it up.


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2019)

So I've been lurking in this thread since the beginning of the year.  Rather, since the tail end of last year.  You guys have been making great pressures progress and so I thought that I'd give shea one last chance.  I've managed to get it to use it without it making my hair feel like, straw, but it _must _have a layer of oil underneath.  Right now I've been using LCOB. 

I usually use broccoli seed oil in my hair.  I love it, but the price went from being ridiculously expensive to the product being out of stock.  In my desperation to nurse the little that I have left, I've found shea along with whatever oil to be a decent substitute.

I'm allowing myself to be very heavy handed with it.  I'm getting some lik stains on things, but not as badly as when I use castor oil.  Detangling has been great! I'm hoping that it's helping to improve my retention by giving my ends the love and protection that they need. 

I'm attaching a picture of a recent braids out that I did.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2019)

Wanted to test out my Tea & Shea Conditioner on freshly washed hair. It's a winner. I deep conditioned with it then left it in to be used as a leave in. Put my hair in a few twisted bantu knots to dry. Took them down and slathered my hair in some Whipped Shea Butter with Kinky Curly Custard on my hairline.

Bun is looking extra juicy today.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> It looks like the texture of your hair is changing. Is that happening?


I hadn’t noticed to be honest but now that you mentioned it, I do see that. I was gonna make a separate post about it but you beat me to the punch. Dang your observant eyes!  See post below.


Aggie said:


> Not bad @caribeandiva. Not bad at all. Keep it up.


thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I hadn’t noticed to be honest but now that you mentioned it, I do see that. I was gonna make a separate post about it but you beat me to the punch. Dang your observant eyes! * See post below.*
> 
> thank you!



What post below?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2019)

Will you posting in this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 14, 2019)

I’ve been on my Shea journey for 15 months now. I haven’t been to a salon or had a trim in over 2 years. When I started my Shea journey my hair was dry and damaged from the dryness. All’s good. Well I finally found a new stylist and got my hair done yesterday. She came very highly recommended by a woman I met with midback length hair. Anyway during my consultation the new stylist said that my hair was healthy but it was weird. She said my ends were very thin but the hair underneath (the new growth) was very thick. Think transitioning hair. My hair was all different lengths all over my head. My crown and my hair line are especially short compared to the rest of my hair. She was worried that I was damaging it somehow. After discussing this further we both came to the conclusion that it was from my damaged, dry hair pre-Shea. Hair that I knew would need to go anyway. We agreed on gradual trims every 3 months. She took off about 1.5 inches (my idea). I’m not worried cuz my hair grows fast and that’s hair that needed to go anyway. 

She also told me to focus on moisture for now because my hair felt a little hard to her (I just did a protein treatment 3 days ago). So for the next 3 months she asked me to avoid protein treatments cuz my hair is healthy now and no longer need them as much and to avoid gels even my beloved Wetline. I was using gobs of Wetline everyday to slick my bun back. I made sure to put extra gel on my crown and edges. It’s not forever. She just wants to see if that’s contributing to the short pieces. Just in case. The rest of my regimen is solid! I must deep condition EVERY time I wash my hair because she said my hair’s cuticles are resistant and need heat to open up. I gotta stop being lazy and get with it. She said to do my bun at night after I do the LOC method. That way Queen Shea can do her magic and slick them edges while I sleep. That just shaved 15 minutes off my morning routine. Hey I’m all for having more time in the morning. 

Anyway here are the results of the silk press I got and trim: She did a curly style which doesn’t really show the length. I combed it out as much as I could in the pic with the white shirt.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Will you posting in this thread or somewhere else?


Sorry for the delay. I just finished typing it up!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2019)

Congratulations on finding a stylist you can trust and one with whom you are happy with her services!

@caribeandiva ,
It looks pretty. I'm a Hawk with Eagle eyes. I be seeing stuff, especially when it relates to hair. Your hair looks so silky.  Your hair in the back looks like it's about 6 inches past your shoulders.

Is this the longer your hair has ever been?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Sorry for the delay. I just finished typing it up!



No problem!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 14, 2019)

I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @caribeandiva into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 14th day, of March 2019.

@caribeandiva ,
Congratulations! Welcome to the Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame for 2019. She was outted in post #1301 showing her pretty, silky hair at her new, *breaking-barriers *length!


@caribeandiva , do your thing, please!


----------



## ashbash (Mar 14, 2019)

Little Shea on my ends and edges while rocking my hair straight
I dyed my hair jet black last week and with the Shea it’s shining 
I need to take a picture but my hair is wrapped up right now lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on finding a stylist you can trust and one with whom you are happy with her services!
> 
> @caribeandiva ,
> It looks pretty. I'm a Hawk with Eagle eyes. I be seeing stuff, especially when it relates to hair. Your hair looks so silky.  Your hair in the back looks like it's about 6 inches past your shoulders.
> ...


Thank you! Yes it is the longest my hair has ever been! Uncharted waters for me for sure! I’m so excited!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @caribeandiva into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 14th day, of March 2019.
> 
> @caribeandiva ,
> Congratulations! Welcome to the Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame for 2019. She was outted in post #1301 showing her pretty, silky hair at her new, *breaking-barriers *length!
> ...


Me welcoming myself to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame:


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 14, 2019)

I changed up my shea butter mix by adding more coconut oil for the first time along with the avocado oil, castor oil, and herbal oil blend.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! Yes it is the longest my hair has ever been! Uncharted waters for me for sure! I’m so excited!!





caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! Yes it is the longest my hair has ever been! Uncharted waters for me for sure! I’m so excited!!



Wow! That is wonderful to know! It is so great I quoted it twice!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 15, 2019)

Practicing my shea unicorn dance


 

 someday, someday, someday,.........


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> Practicing my shea unicorn dance
> 
> 
> View attachment 444313
> ...


----------



## keranikki (Mar 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Me welcoming myself to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame:
> View attachment 444303
> View attachment 444301



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Wow! That is wonderful to know! It is so great I quoted it twice!


It’s a huge victory for me because I had so many doubters when I started my hair care journey back in March 2006. Remember the pre-YouTube days? I was laughed at and ridiculed by so-called friends because my hair never got longer than my ears my whole life up till then. The longest my hair got after that was full SL. APL on me was my Bigfoot and Lochness monster.  I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 15, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Me welcoming myself to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame:
> View attachment 444303
> View attachment 444301




Congrats!!!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 15, 2019)

Shout out to @ElevatedEnergy  for sharing the coffee oil/butter recipe because baaaaybeeee I smell delicious right now. I didn't expect so much of the scent to stick around but it did so no need for a fragrance oil. Considering a body scrub with the strained beans but not sure yet. I've heard ground coffee can clog your drains.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Congrats!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> It’s a huge victory for me because *I had so many doubters* when I started my hair care journey back in *March 2006.* Remember the pre-YouTube days? *I was laughed at and ridiculed* by so-called friends because my hair never got longer than my ears my whole life up till then. The longest my hair got after that was full SL. APL on me was *my Bigfoot and Lochness monster. * I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!



@caribeandiva said,
_"APL on me was *my Bigfoot and Lochness monster."*
I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!_​
We'll, there he go!





There she blows!







Here you are!





And they said:






And you showed them:






Let's say it again with a picture of your new epic length:






Time to teach a lesson...





She said...

*"I had so many doubters" when I started back in 2006...







Listen up now....

"I was laughed at and ridiculed".... 






And we back at the Shea Shack had to say:

*





Because, girl, here you are:






Just to be doubly sure, we ran it through a formalized test:






Since the third time is a charm here's your picture again:








The results were consistent.. so finally...Let the Sisters in the House of Shea say,







*Until next time. 'Cause we'll see you at BRA- Strap, baby! 
*





May the force be with you.






The force and power of Queen Shea, of course! In the meantime, continue to strut your stuff.






Cause you are the epitome of the theme of

this Shea thread: Breaking Barriers!

Congratulations, again!

After 13 years

U is Here!


(It was the last 2 years of Shea use that got her here. It took her 11 years to find her way.)​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 16, 2019)

snoop said:


> S*o I've been lurking in this thread since the beginning of the year.*  Rather, since the tail end of last year.  You guys have been making great pressures progress and so I thought that I'd give shea one last chance.  I've managed to get it to use it without it making my hair feel like, straw, but it _must _have a layer of oil underneath.  Right now I've been using LCOB.
> 
> I usually use broccoli seed oil in my hair.  I love it, but the price went from being ridiculously expensive to the product being out of stock.  In my desperation to nurse the little that I have left, I've found shea along with whatever oil to be a decent substitute.
> 
> ...



You've been popping in and out and posting since last year, going through tribulations, doing trials and errors trying to find your way. And for that and your current results....

I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @snoop into *Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Care Hall of Fame*, on this 15th day of March, 2019. Outted in post #1296, in the photo with the braid out. You figured out how to make it work for YOU!

Congratulations!

@caribeandiva , please do your thing!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 16, 2019)

I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @planetcyberton, into the *Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame*, on this 15th day of March, 2019.  She was outted in posts #1285 in this picture with the lovely soft looking bantu-knot out.  The first photo is from post #604 which amplifies and illustrates the softness she is getting from Queen Shea usage.

Congratulations to you!

@caribeandiva , do your thing please!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 16, 2019)

March 2019 is burning hot and bright from all the Shea Made Hair Unicorns Energy!
 Ya'll are being created left and right, one after the other!






And the month is just barely over half way done!​


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 16, 2019)

OMG YAAASSSSSS!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva said,
> _"APL on me was *my Bigfoot and Lochness monster."*
> I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!_​
> We'll, there he go!
> ...


Thank you!! You seriously had me wiping a tear away as I was reading it. You have a way with words (or should I say gifs ). Merci beaucoup.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 16, 2019)

@snoop @PlanetCybertron 
Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you!! You seriously had me wiping a tear away as I was reading it. You have a way with words (or should I say gifs ). Merci beaucoup.



De rien! 

A tear of laughter, right? Or, do you mean your were 'touched' by a Big Foot gif? For real, though. Your journey is inspirational for lots of women.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 16, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> Practicing my shea unicorn dance
> 
> 
> View attachment 444313
> ...



Let us see what you are working with! My finger tips and @caribeandiva 's buckets are always ready to nominate and induct.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Let us see what you are working with! My finger tips and @caribeandiva 's buckets are always ready to nominate and induct.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> De rien!
> 
> A tear of laughter, right? Or, do you mean your were 'touched' by a Big Foot gif? For real, though. Your journey is inspirational for lots of women.


Tears of gratitude


----------



## Silverstreaks (Mar 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> It’s a huge victory for me because I had so many doubters when I started my hair care journey back in March 2006. Remember the pre-YouTube days? I was laughed at and ridiculed by so-called friends because my hair never got longer than my ears my whole life up till then. The longest my hair got after that was full SL. APL on me was my Bigfoot and Lochness monster.  I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!


It’s always a good feeling to finally see the fruit of your labor and the goals you set for yourself.  The naysayers can talk to the hand!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

*This is for your pipes NOT for YOUR hair!!!*​
Every week I treat my pipes. Since Shea butter is so thick and greasy, it has been causing me issues with my plumbing. Now, one time per week I buy a product that is meant to remove debris from blocked pipes. I buy the product that specifically states that it is NOT caustic for plumbing.  First, I wash my hair. Then in the evening I pour in this product down the drain before I go to bed.  I do not know the equivalent product in the United States.






So far, so good. I use castor oil, SCURL and a sundry of other greasy things for my body as well. My pipes were rebelling. I notice that this helps keep things squeaky clean and moving.

Please do not neglect your pipes. Treat them at minimum 1x per month. Ideally, I think 1 time per week works best if you are a daily Shea butter user.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Tears of gratitude



Thanks to you for sticking with it through all the trials and tribulations and coming back to show PROOF! It's all true. You could have given up a long time ago, but you didn't. That goes to show that five years of water can make something grow literally overnight!


_There is a specific species which takes more then one year to just sprout,(from seeds and not from the CULM) and sprout *shows no change for over 5 years*, and remains dormant.

*From 6th year ,on a fine day suddenly you will see it growing at totally un expected speed.* 2 feet in a day for 45 days( continuously for 45 days) at the rate of 2 feet per day,reaching a height of 90 feet just in 45 days. (a Good moral story?)

 @caribeandiva has Bamboo Hair! You are a Feature. Go look at the first post of this thread!





_


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Queen Shea clicks bottles together. She calls out split ends, knots and breakage to come out to play-i-ay.

BUT, she is crazy hard on all three of those things and is never here to play!
She is always looking to destroy them, or at least minimize them.

In return, you get hair strands that are protected, that can better retain their structure in place. That structure would be the retention of the cuticles on the surface, a protected cortex and a intact medulla, if you hair has a medulla, on the hair strand. Not all hair has a medulla.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Last night I unraveled my braids. Usually, I have to wet them and even then, my tangles are a mess. Again, I am talking about my pre-Shea butter usage days. Now, I usually wet my braids and they come undone with very few to little or no issues.

Well, last night, I acted bold. I decided to undo my week old braids without wetting them. They came out with NO issue! I did have one tangle. But that was due to my curl twisting on the inside of the braid. And, that particular tangle was closer to the middle of the braid than it was to the ends.



My hair touches my thigh, WHEN I SIT- Not when I stand.  This is one (1) of my eight (8) bantu knots.

One of my dreams regarding my hair, was to have it touch the seat  or chair, when I sit down. With Shea butter, that just may become a reality for me some time in the very new future!

Also, my hair was about this length in December 2018. The difference is that more strands are dropping to this length. The result is that my hair is getting thicker on the ends, at this newer length.

Some strands are even laying on my booty. There is a point on the behind where the behind curves under. I consider that the horizontal 'half' way point of my behind. Some of my little hair strands are about halfway or 2 inches away from that horizontal half line.

If I can, I want to keep my hair moist, lubricated and protected until Feb 2020. At that point, I want to get a trim. I will most likely heat straighten. So far my ends are holding up for now.

*My Healthy Length Retention (4 Step) Process:*

Shea butter
No Comb Method
Daily Ends Routine
Daily Baggy Routine


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Before you cut or get frustrated with your hair, think about the bamboo grass that remains dormant for five (5) years, and then sprouts in year six (6) growing 1.5 inches per hour, up to 2 feet per day and reaching up to 90 feet in 45 days!!!!!! *The catch: *You have to continue to water it for those five years even when there is not a sign of growth! 

The similarity to hair? You have to keep going until you discover what works for your hair. When you do, it may set you on a path that gains you lengths you've never seen before on your own hair.

As I always say, "Growing afro-textured hair is a thinking game, not a guessing game." Once you DO figure it out, there is no turning back!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Your hair may not respond like bamboo with Shea butter, and that is okay. It's your job to discover what products and processes do work for your hair.

That can be daunting when you have tried and seemed to have failed, over years. Our hair and bodies are always communicating their secrets. It's up to us to decipher and determine what the information means.






So, keep your chins up my afro-textured hair sisters, Shea Made Hair Unicorns and those in Unicorns in the making!





For the ride o' die Shea Butter Gangsters for Life: Keep ya heads up!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Victory is just consistent, daily action and a dab of Shea butter away!

*The Official Flag of Shea Made Hair Unicorns*​White is for Shea Nilotica, that lighter shade of butter. "Oh the softness!" You may utter.
Yellow is for Shea from the West. No fake color. It makes us shudder.
Black is for women who use it on their afro-textured hair. Grow it long. Let them fools stare!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Always on the lookout for nominating and inducting a Shea Made hair Unicorn!






Where you at?






Spotting one: Awww... the pleasure of that gut-wrenching, visceral reaction!




​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Just 10 more full months left in 2019. Don't let your opportunity tick away!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Please don't force me to search you out in other threads.





But, I just may find you if you post somewhere on this board.




I'll find you!

Come out, come out wherever you are Shea Made Hair Unicorns!​


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thanks to you for sticking with it through all the trials and tribulations and coming back to show PROOF! It's all true. You could have given up a long time ago, but you didn't. That goes to show that five years of water can make something grow literally overnight!
> 
> 
> _There is a specific species which takes more then one year to just sprout,(from seeds and not from the CULM) and sprout *shows no change for over 5 years*, and remains dormant.
> ...


Yep! Thank you! Bamboo hair. I like that! I wish I could say I hung on there all these years because I’m naturally tenacious and want to give hope to others who never had long hair either but that’s only part of it. The real reason I didn’t quit is because I’m petty and didn’t want all those naysayers to be right. I wanted to be the one to say: “I told you so!”  I’m still on a personal growth journey y’all. Pray for me.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Before you cut or get frustrated with your hair, think about the bamboo grass that remains dormant for five (5) years, and then sprouts in year six (6) growing 1.5 inches per hour, up to 2 feet per day and reaching up to 90 feet in 45 days!!!!!! *The catch: *You have to continue to water it for those five years even when there is not a sign of growth!
> 
> The similarity to hair? You have to keep going until you discover what works for your hair. When you do, it may set you on a path that gains you lengths you've never seen before on your own hair.
> 
> As I always say, "Growing afro-textured hair is a thinking game, not a guessing game." Once you DO figure it out, there is no turning back!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Victory is just consistent, daily action and a dab of Shea butter away!
> 
> *The Official Flag of Shea Made Hair Unicorns*​White is for Shea Nilotica, that lighter shade of butter. "Oh the softness!" You may utter.
> Yellow is for Shea from the West. No fake color. It makes us shudder.
> Black is for women who use it on their afro-textured hair. Grow it long. Let them fools stare!


 I love it!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 17, 2019)

It's finally time to make my next batch of whipped shea butter.  I decided on Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Avocado oil and Lavender essential oil.  I just melted everything down and it's in the freezer solidifying.  I'll be back later with the final results.


----------



## snoop (Mar 17, 2019)

@Chicoro @caribeandiva  and thanks to everyone else for showing me the grease slicked light and welcoming me to the group!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

snoop said:


> @Chicoro @caribeandiva  and thanks to everyone else for showing me the grease slicked light and welcoming me to the group!



Everybody is welcome. And you EARNED your Unicorn status!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Everybody is welcome. And you EARNED your Unicorn status!


She really did. I remember her trials from last year’s thread.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 17, 2019)

Has anyone ever brought whipped shea butter on a flight? Trying to figure out would it get past security. I want my shea with me on an upcoming trip.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

I keep seeing labels of Shea butter containing vitamin F. But, with all the studies I've read, I can't find anything scientific that corroborates the presence of Vitamin F in Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Has anyone ever brought whipped shea butter on a flight? Trying to figure out would it get past security. I want my shea with me on an upcoming trip.



My friend traveled to Mali and back with a mix I made for her. I would think you just need to put it in the acceptable size container and go from there.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 17, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> It's finally time to make my next batch of whipped shea butter.  I decided on Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Avocado oil and Lavender essential oil.  I just melted everything down and it's in the freezer solidifying.  I'll be back later with the final results.



Wow, look at the consistency I got.    I melted it then put in the freezer for 40 minutes before whipping it up per @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe.  I think I'm hooked.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Always on the lookout for nominating and inducting a Shea Made hair Unicorn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm working on it!

I'm thinking about posting a few pictures as my hair feels like it's decided length is where it wants to go this year while I'm working on filling in my prominent thin spot.

My hair clearly loves Shea butter, JBCO and all those heavy oils that shouldn't traditionally work well for fine hair.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 17, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Has anyone ever brought whipped shea butter on a flight? Trying to figure out would it get past security. I want my shea with me on an upcoming trip.



I carry a tiny personal container of Shea butter.  You can carry 3oz or less in a carry on.  BUT, check TSA website as those guidelines change.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Wow, look at the consistency I got.    I melted it then put in the freezer for 40 minutes before whipping it up per @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe.  I think I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 444425



That looks good!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm working on it!
> 
> I'm thinking about posting a few pictures as my hair feels like it's decided length is where it wants to go this year while I'm working on filling in my prominent thin spot.
> 
> My hair clearly loves Shea butter, JBCO and all those heavy oils that shouldn't traditionally work well for fine hair.




Come on down!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I carry a tiny personal container of Shea butter.  You can carry 3oz or less in a carry on.  BUT, check TSA website as those guidelines change.



I better check before, too. Or, I might just land pick up supplies and make my batch on the ground when I get there. I understand you are referencing when someone is going away from home, though!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 17, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Wow, look at the consistency I got.    I melted it then put in the freezer for 40 minutes before whipping it up per @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe.  I think I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 444425


Oh my goodness, what a beautiful mix.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.

This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
It is uber soft and really black in color.

    



My hair shrinks up to 1/3 it's length. If I were to let it dry, it would draw up and shrink to my ears. It is so soft. It is so manageable. That is such a wonderful thing for someone who is extremely tender headed who used to have monster tangles.  I think my comb out was 15 minutes. Amazing! Yes!

Okay ya'll. That's enough for me this week! I'm quite happy with my progress. Shea butter is really helping me manage my hair so much better.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 17, 2019)

Night, night Shea Made Hair Unicorns, and to those who have yet to become one!​


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I keep seeing labels of Shea butter containing vitamin F. But, with all the studies I've read, I can't find anything scientific that corroborates the presence of Vitamin F in Shea butter. View attachment 444419



Probably because manufactories don’t fully explain anything. Another word for vitamin F is linoleic acid. Part of the Omega 6 family. It doesn’t make up a large percentage of Shea Butter, but it’s there.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Mar 17, 2019)

That shrinkage is insane lol 



Chicoro said:


> I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.
> 
> This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
> It is uber soft and really black in color.
> ...


----------



## GoingBack (Mar 17, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Wow, look at the consistency I got.    I melted it then put in the freezer for 40 minutes before whipping it up per @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe.  I think I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 444425


Looks great!  Where can I find this recipe?


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.
> 
> This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
> It is uber soft and really black in color.
> ...


That shrinkage!! Beautiful hair though


----------



## Silverstreaks (Mar 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.
> 
> This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
> It is uber soft and really black in color.
> ...


Manageability is one of Shea butter’s best qualities, along with moisture retention ability.  I’m glad I went back to it after first using it sparingly because I didn’t think to blend it with other oils before to soften it.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Has anyone ever brought whipped shea butter on a flight? Trying to figure out would it get past security. I want my shea with me on an upcoming trip.



I recently travelled with some in my case on a long haul flight. As it was in my case, there were no issues, and it maintained its whipped consistency while I was in the Caribbean.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 18, 2019)

i love this post @Chicoro . You testifying for the beauty of @caribeandiva 's journey really brought it home for me. Congrats carib. You deserve it. I know you've gone through alot for the journey but you finally made it(to the first stop on the shea train. There's many more stops to the final destination). Look to the stars!!!!



Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva said,
> _"APL on me was *my Bigfoot and Lochness monster."*
> I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!_​
> We'll, there he go!
> ...


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks @Chicoro @GGsKin and @mzteaze for your input. I was going to pack my full 8 ounce container since it's technically not liquid, but I think I'll just play it safe and repack into something smaller within the liquid limit. Thanks again!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 18, 2019)

I decided on a puff after washing last night instead of braids. Before bed I spritzed the puff portion and sealed with my coffee butter then baggied overnight. You are so on to something @Chicoro! I think I'll continue baggying my ends. I did a micro trim yesterday too so my puff feels great this morning.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 18, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i love this post @Chicoro . You testifying for the beauty of @caribeandiva 's journey really brought it home for me. Congrats carib. You deserve it. I know you've gone through alot for the journey but you finally made it(to the first stop on the shea train. There's many more stops to the final destination). Look to the stars!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 18, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That looks good!!!!!!





water_n_oil said:


> Oh my goodness, what a beautiful mix.



Thanks! I was honestly shocked at the consistency.  I normally whip it without the melt/freeze combo and it's a lot thicker and doesn't get this white.  I used it on my hair last night and it melts into my hair. And I packed it on heavy.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 18, 2019)

GoingBack said:


> Looks great!  Where can I find this recipe?



Thanks! She shared it in Post #227.  



ElevatedEnergy said:


> For all new to mixing and asking for advice: Hope this helps.
> 
> My Whipped Shea Recipe & Process
> 
> ...





ElevatedEnergy said:


> For all new to mixing and asking for advice: Hope this helps.
> 
> My Whipped Shea Recipe & Process
> 
> ...


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 18, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thanks @Chicoro @GGsKin and @mzteaze for your input. I was going to pack my full 8 ounce container since it's technically not liquid, but I think I'll just play it safe and repack into something smaller within the liquid limit. Thanks again!



Sorry I typed this response before I clearly read your response.  3 oz or less is the size for carryons.

No problem.  Just hope you are packing that 8 oz. jar in the bag that you plan to CHECK IN.  If that's in your carry on bag, you will likely get stopped at the TSA checkpoint.  If they manually search your bag, you have to discard OR decide to check the bag in.

I travel for work and have lost stuff that way. :-(


----------



## ashbash (Mar 18, 2019)

It took me 3 days but I got my hair washed, dc’d, and Shead up 

I’m sick
Real sick this week and I’m hoping that I don’t neglect my hair which tends to happen when I get sick 

Right now it’s feeling super soft and moisturized so hopefully it won’t take much effort to keep it this way


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 18, 2019)

ashbash said:


> It took me 3 days but I got my hair washed, dc’d, and Shead up
> 
> I’m sick
> Real sick this week and I’m hoping that I don’t neglect my hair which tends to happen when I get sick
> ...


Feel better! Take it easy on yourself and get lots of rest.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 18, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I keep seeing labels of Shea butter containing vitamin F. But, with all the studies I've read, I can't find anything scientific that corroborates the presence of Vitamin F in Shea butter. View attachment 444419



What is Vitamin F? Formaldehyde?


----------



## keranikki (Mar 18, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.
> 
> This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
> It is uber soft and really black in color.
> ...



Your curls and shrinkage are so gorgeous!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 18, 2019)

keranikki said:


> What is Vitamin F? Formaldehyde?


Linoleic acid.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Linoleic acid.



Thank you ma’am!


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 19, 2019)

Two of my kids have developed really severe dandruff this winter - it looks a lot like seborrheic dermatitis in fact. We have all always used the same hair products or concoctions, so I'm not sure why this is suddenly happening. Their actual hair looks amazing (shea since toddlerhood,  ), but their scalps are a mess.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 19, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Two of my kids have developed really severe dandruff this winter - it looks a lot like seborrheic dermatitis in fact. We have all always used the same hair products or concoctions, so I'm not sure why this is suddenly happening. Their actual hair looks amazing (shea since toddlerhood,  ), but their scalps are a mess.


I had severe dandruff or deborrheic dermatitis growing up and believe it or not miconizole nitrate (sp?) took it away. It's been gone since 2008-9. I used it for maybe 6 months to a yr.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 19, 2019)

keranikki said:


> What is Vitamin F? Formaldehyde?



Formaldehyde is a dangerous chemical used in the embalming of dead bodies, prior to burying people. It is also a component used in Brazilian straightening products. Lastly, some ingredients in hair shampoos change INTO formaldehyde but the formaldehyde is not listed on the products themselves. Which ingredient components those are, I don't know off the top of my head.

Baby products tend to *NOT have *these components that change into formaldehyde. That is what I use baby wash for my hair and body.

Vitamin F is a vitamin.
*Vitamin F* is currently called EFA (essential fatty acid), or linoleic acid (and linolenic, etc.).

(I got this from Wikipedia, but @PlanetCybertron  also mentioned it up thread.)


*Post #1360*


PlanetCybertron said:


> Probably because manufactories don’t fully explain anything. Another word for vitamin F is linoleic acid. Part of the Omega 6 family. It doesn’t make up a large percentage of Shea Butter, but it’s there.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 19, 2019)

ashbash said:


> It took me 3 days but I got my hair washed, dc’d, and Shead up
> 
> I’m sick
> Real sick this week and I’m hoping that I don’t neglect my hair which tends to happen when I get sick
> ...



I was sick every weekend, which is the only time I can wash my hair, from February until March. What I did was rinse my braids one time per week and re-applied my Shea butter. It worked beautifully for my hair! 

Thus, as long as your hair has some water in it and Shea on top, it should keep really well. You may want to try to tend to it 1x per week but just moistening it with water, putting on Shea and re-braiding.  Do this until you can feel better and have the energy for the next round.

I hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 19, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I had severe dandruff or deborrheic dermatitis growing up and believe it or not* miconizole nitrate *(sp?) took it away. It's been gone since 2008-9. I used it for maybe 6 months to a yr.



In what form? Did you get a doctor's prescription? Or, did you do some concocting on your own?  Miconazole nitrate is an anti-fungal, so that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> In what form? Did you get a doctor's prescription? Or, did you do some concocting on your own?  Miconazole nitrate is an anti-fungal, so that makes a lot of sense.


i used the cream. Like this but this isn't the same brand. 
I used it straight up no chaser.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 19, 2019)

Do you ladies think there is a real difference between deep conditioner and the whipped shea recipes we use?  I’m trying to decide if I need to add a deep conditioner to my routine, but part of me thinks that my shea mixture is kind of the same thing. Or maybe I’m just hoping that’s true because I’m hair lazy.


----------



## Daina (Mar 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.
> 
> This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
> It is uber soft and really black in color.
> ...



@Chicoro, @caribeandiva....hmmm I feel like we have another inductee into the 2019 Shea HOF!!!! Ms. Chicoro herself with all those delicious Shea curls!


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 19, 2019)

Ladies!! 
I just.washed.my.hair last night after my henna treatment 3-4 wks ago, don’t judge 
Welp! I did a watered down clay/aloe/rosemary oil wash with a lazy detangle (intentionally) on the back section of my hair (behind the ear) only and just hoped in the shower without putting in twists or braids.  Baybayyy!! Them tangles/shed hair was easily pulled out.

Shout out to my Shea sister who said Oyin Hair Dew had a 32oz I had to cope that and was sitting  on it for a few weeks. I whipped it out last night with my jar of Shea and was boo’ed up
I was not afraid of the Shea, I globed it up and my ends twirled so nice a’la @Chicoro mine looked juicy like yours boo! 

It was late as I twisted my hair, watching Walking Dead on “low volume” as hubby slept. I couldn’t turn on the lights to take pics of my juicy ends now I was tempted tho 
So this is my head gear today with a twisted bun in the back. I was soo heavy with the Shea, I ain’t scurred of the Shea


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 19, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Ladies!!
> I just.washed.my.hair last night after my henna treatment 3-4 wks ago, don’t judge
> Welp! I did a watered down clay/aloe/rosemary oil wash with a lazy detangle (intentionally) on the back section of my hair (behind the ear) only and just hoped in the shower without putting in twists or braids.  Baybayyy!! Them tangles/shed hair was easily pulled out.
> 
> ...


 
Look at them baby  hairs all laid and slicked down beautifully!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 19, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies think there is a real difference between deep conditioner and the whipped shea recipes we use?  I’m trying to decide if I need to add a deep conditioner to my routine, but part of me thinks that my shea mixture is kind of the same thing. Or maybe I’m just hoping that’s true because I’m hair lazy.



*ERROR! Excuse me!!!!*
I would say no.  But that's just my opinion. Opinions are not facts.
(I meant to say there *IS *a difference between deep conditioning and whipped Shea.)


----------



## ashbash (Mar 19, 2019)

Daina said:


> @Chicoro, @caribeandiva....hmmm I feel like we have another inductee into the 2019 Shea HOF!!!! Ms. Chicoro herself with all those delicious Shea curls!


Right how is she not a 2019 unicorn?!!


----------



## keranikki (Mar 19, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies think there is a real difference between deep conditioner and the whipped shea recipes we use?  I’m trying to decide if I need to add a deep conditioner to my routine, but part of me thinks that my shea mixture is kind of the same thing. Or maybe I’m just hoping that’s true because I’m hair lazy.



For me there is.  My DC has more humectants in it, than my Shea mix.  My Shea mix is more for sealing, even with the little bit of glycerin I put in it.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 19, 2019)

Perfect timing concerning DC. I don’t want to Deep Condition anymore. I’m not realizing any payoff. I didn’t DC last night but used a leave in them sealed with the Shea. Any Hi-Po ladies not deep conditioning?
Products leave my strands so quickly
-so again I don’t know. Maybe a light protein treatment but a moisture treatment doesn’t last...


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Look at them baby  hairs all laid and slicked down beautifully!


Yeah Im hairy, edges and eyebrows are mere centimeters apart Plus I have like thining edges... one side is more full than another. Nothing works to thicken 

ETA-


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 19, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies think there is a real difference between deep conditioner and the whipped shea recipes we use?  I’m trying to decide if I need to add a deep conditioner to my routine, but part of me thinks that my shea mixture is kind of the same thing. Or maybe I’m just hoping that’s true because I’m hair lazy.


I'd say there's a difference but you'd have to judge for yourself whether a DC is necessary. I personally don't feel the need to use one every single week and will sometimes goes many weeks without one.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2019)

ashbash said:


> Right how is she not a 2019 unicorn?!!





Daina said:


> @Chicoro, @caribeandiva....hmmm I feel like we have another inductee into the 2019 Shea HOF!!!! Ms. Chicoro herself with all those delicious Shea curls!



I'm hoping to break through new length barriers! So, is it okay if I defer the fabulous honor until maybe end of December 2019?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2019)

I need to update the first page with all the Shea Made Hair Unicorns Hall of Fame inductees! Shea got me slipping up on my duties.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'm hoping to break through new length barriers! So, is it okay if I defer the fabulous honor until maybe end of December 2019?


As long as you don’t deprive us of pictures of those gorgeous shea’d up strands


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2019)

ashbash said:


> As long as you* don’t deprive* us of pictures of those gorgeous shea’d up strands



Thank you for the compliment! 
I think of the 80 pictures posted in this thread, 52 are mine!


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'm hoping to break through new length barriers! So, is it okay if I defer the fabulous honor until maybe end of December 2019?



@Chicoro, I guess but we'll be waitin' like this come December...!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2019)

Ya'll   somebody posted 14 pictures of their hair in another thread.  But my Shea senses were tingling...

I see you !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Wow, look at the consistency I got.    I melted it then put in the freezer for 40 minutes before whipping it up per @ElevatedEnergy 's recipe.  I think I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 444425



Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 20, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies think there is a real difference between deep conditioner and the whipped shea recipes we use?  I’m trying to decide if I need to add a deep conditioner to my routine, but part of me thinks that my shea mixture is kind of the same thing. Or maybe I’m just hoping that’s true because I’m hair lazy.


I still dc. It's become a necessity with every wash. I never skip dcing and leave in after shampooing. I also can't live without sulfates though so maybe my hair is unique. Find what works for you. Part of the fun is in experimenting.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 20, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Ladies!!
> I just.washed.my.hair last night after my henna treatment 3-4 wks ago, don’t judge
> Welp! I did a watered down clay/aloe/rosemary oil wash with a lazy detangle (intentionally) on the back section of my hair (behind the ear) only and just hoped in the shower without putting in twists or braids.  Baybayyy!! Them tangles/shed hair was easily pulled out.
> 
> ...


wooo chile thats some pretty hair!!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> I think of the 80 pictures posted in this thread, 52 are mine!


Lol.... but we really don't mind it in the least.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 20, 2019)

@Daina ,

Could you be so kind as to post 'those' photos  of yours, from that Melanin Hair product thread, over here, please?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 20, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ladies think there is a real difference between deep conditioner and the whipped shea recipes we use?  I’m trying to decide if I need to add a deep conditioner to my routine, but part of me thinks that my shea mixture is kind of the same thing. Or maybe I’m just hoping that’s true because I’m hair lazy.



Big time yes, in my opinion.
I think it’s boils down to the physical properties that your hair has, and we all have different hair properties/needs.

I’ll use myself as an example. While my hair is very porous, there’s still a bit of methodology to how I use my products and what products to use. The last 5 inches or so of hair, soak up pretty much anything, but I still try to have a method to what I do. Shea Butter has amazing properties, but since it’s a fatty acid, it typically has a  negative charge of (1) to it, unlike leave-ins, conditioners, or DC’s, which are positively charged. Presumably, my hair in general is more on the negatively charged side, hence why conditioners that specifically contain BTMS or BTCL work extremely well. The hydrophobic properties of Shea are an awesome way for me to make sure the moisture actually stays in my hair for some time, since it’s been altered quite a bit. 

I bring all of that science-y stuff up because porosity can be a great tool in determining what steps you do or don’t need. Since my hair is both fine, porous, and chemically treated, right off the bat, I can assume positively charged products do a bang up job of closing my cuticles. Hence, why an actual water-based, cream DC of some sort is a must for me personally. On the flip side if someone has very low porosity, their cuticles probably have a balance of the overall net charge of their hair. (factoring in sebum production and how well they can help it get distributed throughout their hair, and also noting that hair presumably becomes or holds a positive charged when touched/combed in general ), meaning that extra DC step probably wouldn’t be needed. If they chose to apply Shea or even have it replace the DC step, it would probably prove beneficial since the aspect of porosity is something to evaluate from individual to individual. 

This is all just speculation, and my opinion as well. I would have to spend some weeks thinking about and researching the actual intricacies of conditioners/DC and how they react concerning cosmetic use, and not all are made the same, or even react the same, plus everyone’s hair is different so there’s another thing to factor is too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 20, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron 

 My limited understanding of a DC is that it restores nutrients and moisture to your hair. I definitely need moisture but since I have high porisity my issue is keeping the moisture in not getting it in. 

Do you leave your DC in or rinse it out? I could understand the benefits of a DC if it stays on your hair and helps keep the cuticle closed to keep in the moisture. Or does the cuticle stay closed even after you rinse it out? If so I’m wondering if I can get the same benefit with rinse out conditioner that I only leave on my hair for 5 minutes while I shower.


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @Daina ,
> 
> Could you be so kind as to post 'those' photos  of yours, from that Melanin Hair product thread, over here, please?



Sure can, see below!


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2019)

Also I was looking through my phone and am so glad I started taking more consistent pics because it truly does help you see progress. I have hairnorexia big time and can never really see my progress...well the proof is in the pictures for me. The above pic I posted is from this week, these pics below are from December. Both twistouts done on damp hair. My almost HL hair shrinks A LOT but there is a definite difference in the hang time of each of these pics. I hope when I straighten it means I've made it to HL.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 20, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> My limited understanding of a DC is that it restores nutrients and moisture to your hair. I definitely need moisture but since I have high porisity my issue is keeping the moisture in not getting it in.
> 
> Do you leave your DC in or rinse it out? I could understand the benefits of a DC if it stays on your hair and helps keep the cuticle closed to keep in the moisture. Or does the cuticle stay closed even after you rinse it out? If so I’m wondering if I can get the same benefit with rinse out conditioner that I only leave on my hair for 5 minutes while I shower.



Oh yeah that’s definitely what they do. You don’t have to get all fancy with it lol. Only reason I like to differentiate is because often times many typical store bought DC are pretty much formulated like any rinse out conditioner. I believe @Chicoro mentioned a very crucial property to moisturizing and sealing. In that the water is what you’re trying to seal in, as far as the actual polymers and creams in a typical DC, they are what is providing the smoothness that’s associated with deep conditioning. 

I personally rinse out certain deep conditioners if they’re heavy. Of the few I decide to leave in, particularly SM Manuka Honey DC, and the Mielle Organics Mint DC, and I just slightly rinse out the excess, or I’ll dilute it and treat it as a leave-in. Every other deep conditioner I use, I rinse it out.

As far as the cuticle closing I can’t say a definite answer because a lot of stuff varies. For me personally, if I don’t apply some sort of leave in or leave a bit of the DC in, and then seal it in some sort of way, whatever water that is blended into the solution will evaporate from my hair, or diffuse, or whatever you want to call it. It’s the drying stage that I should’ve mentioned would also be important.

And I’d say you can leave in it on, rinse some of it out, or rinse it out, apply a bit to the ends, air dry, and proceed with your choice of styling. I’d just pay attention to whatever sealant you use, how quickly you apply it after getting out of the shower, and that’s completely up to you as well.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 21, 2019)

It’s been 2 weeks and my whipped shea is still light and fluffy. Meanwhile I’m using my old densified batch on a dry patch I have on my elbow.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 21, 2019)

Shea ftw! Used The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover edge control on DD1 but it makes her itch so I was wondering about a DIY instead. I then thought to use my old batch of ayurvedic shea which is more shea than oil and it was perfect! Will continue using that for her. Now our regimen is nearly 100% homemade and I'm using the same recipes on everyone versus needing 50-11 products to accommodate everyone's texture and porosity. Now I just have to figure out a good leave in for her.


----------



## ashbash (Mar 21, 2019)

I’m feeling better
But because I’ve been sweating (the fever I guess) and haven’t had the energy to wash my hair... my hair is moisturized (thanks Shea and Pantene gold) but I just feel grimey

I showered every day lol
But I had no energy to wash my hair nor did I want to deal with wet hair while laid up sick


Hopefully I’ll have even more energy tomorrow and I can do something with my hair...

I’m also afraid of detangling because I’ve just been smoothing it into a bun and my hair can’t go multiple days without detangling


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 21, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> It’s been 2 weeks and my whipped shea is still light and fluffy. Meanwhile I’m using my old densified batch on a dry patch I have on my elbow.



Can you do a side by side comparison of the ingredients from the light and fluffy mix with the ingredients of the densified batch, please?

People are always asking about how to get specific textures of mixes. It would be very helpful to others.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Shea ftw! Used The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover edge control on DD1 but it makes her itch so I was wondering about a DIY instead. I then thought to use my old batch of ayurvedic shea which is more shea than oil and it was perfect! Will continue using that for her. Now our regimen is nearly 100% homemade and I'm using the same recipes on everyone versus needing 50-11 products to accommodate everyone's texture and porosity. Now I just have to figure out a good leave in for her.


i strive to get to being a mostly diyer. Saves alot of money.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Can you do a side by side comparison of the ingredients from the light and fluffy mix with the ingredients of the densified batch, please?
> 
> People are always asking about how to get specific textures of mixes. It would be very helpful to others.



The dense batch
1/4 c shea
2 tbsp aloe vera gel
1 tbsp coconut oil

Fluffy batch
1/4 c shea
1/4 c aloe vera gel
1/4 c grapeseed oil

For the dense batch -  I put all the ingredients in together and mixed until it was fluffy. It was fluffy for awhile but densified over time.

For the fluffy batch - I whipped the shea first and the then added the rest of the ingredients and whipped for 20 minutes - much longer than I mixed the dense batch


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 21, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i strive to get to being a mostly diyer. Saves alot of money.


Definitely one of the reasons I do it. Plus I get overwhelmed with hair products. While I like trying them, I don't like owning a lot so I always had a continuous cycle of buying, trying 1-2 times, giving it away. That was a waste of money.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 21, 2019)

Did a water wash this morning followed by my shea "grease" and the thicker shea blend on my hairline. Moisturized curly ponytail for the day.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 21, 2019)

Daina said:


> Sure can, see below!



I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @Daina into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 21st day of March 2019. She is outted by post #1408 showing her beautiful, long hanging braid out.

Come on down!







@caribeandiva ,
Please do your thing! Thank you!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 21, 2019)

Last night I trimmed my ends. Then I spritzed the bottom 1-2 inches of my hair with water and sealed with my Shea mix. My ends feel so much better today.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 21, 2019)

Put my hair in medium two strand twists for a few weeks. I blow dried, then made sure each twist was sealed with shea.  Shea has really made a difference in my hair these past few months. My hair is so shiny, and moisturized.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Mar 21, 2019)

what is this shea grease you speak of lol?
recipe



water_n_oil said:


> Did a water wash this morning followed by my shea "grease" and the thicker shea blend on my hairline. Moisturized curly ponytail for the day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Definitely one of the reasons I do it. Plus I get overwhelmed with hair products. While I like trying them, I don't like owning a lot so I always had a continuous cycle of buying, trying 1-2 times, giving it away. That was a waste of money.


I feel u. I also think they are getting rediculous with the prices of natural products. I can make 6 months worth of lets say herbal infused oil for the price of 1 8 oz bottle...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 21, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Put my hair in medium two strand twists for a few weeks. I blow dried, then made sure each twist was sealed with shea.  Shea has really made a difference in my hair these past few months. My hair is so shiny, and moisturized.



They look amazing. Isn't shea great. Queen shea 4 life


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 21, 2019)

shanelallyn30 said:


> what is this shea grease you speak of lol?
> recipe


Achieved by doing a 50:50 mix of shea and oils and freezing immediately after melting. No whipping after. For this particular mix it's a combo of yellow shea and my diy henna oil.

@VictoriousBrownFlower Absolutely. I can't get with the prices these days when I have 4 heads to do in my house. Money better spent elsewhere.


----------



## keranikki (Mar 21, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I feel u. I also think they are getting rediculous with the prices of natural products. I can make 6 months worth of lets say herbal infused oil for the price of 1 8 oz bottle...



Whole facts!
The oil infusions are ridiculous. I’ve seen a few natural conditioners selling 8oz for $21. I’m not a 100% DIYer, but the prices make me want to reconsider. Thank goodness for sales.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 21, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Whole facts!
> The oil infusions are ridiculous. I’ve seen a few natural conditioners selling 8oz for $21. I’m not a 100% DIYer, but the prices make me want to reconsider. Thank goodness for sales.


aint that the truth!!!! I have my reg ole dc from myhoneychild that is still 20 for 16 oz. I can deal with that but like karens body beautiful can go somewhere with them prices. I $1 avocado banana honey oil and aloe vera gel is all i need for a great dc. why would i spend 25 for 8 oz of product when i can make it for like 5? 

I will never be a 100% diyer because there are certain things i just love and need in my arsenol but certain things are super easy to make if you have the time and actually work BETTER than the store bought.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> They look amazing. Isn't shea great. Queen shea 4 life


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Put my hair in medium two strand twists for a few weeks. I blow dried, then made sure each twist was sealed with shea.  Shea has really made a difference in my hair these past few months. My hair is so shiny, and moisturized.



I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @BeautifulRoots  into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 22nd day of March, 2019. She was outted in post #1421 showing, long, black rope-like, super  long, natural twists that are so beautiful that they don't look real! Congratulations!








@caribeandiva ,
Please do your thing! Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 22, 2019)

@Daina @BeautifulRoots Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2019)

3 month length update:

 

I did a tiny dusting in the crown. My ends were in great condition otherwise. I'll do another length check in the fall.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2019)

For the warm weather months, I'm usually outside alot so I'll be switching my shampoo and conditioner set to Joico MR line instead of Curl Junkie. I usually need a bit more protection and deeper moisture. I'll switch back in the fall.

Also will be extra greasy with Shea for the UV protection. Come on nature walks, hiking, playground trips and botanical garden strolling. So excited for Spring!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For the warm weather months, I'm usually outside alot so I'll be switching my shampoo and conditioner set to Joico MR line instead of Curl Junkie. I usually need a bit more protection and deeper moisture. I'll switch back in the fall.
> 
> Also will be extra greasy with Shea for the UV protection. *Come on nature walks, hiking, playground trips and botanical garden strolling.* So excited for Spring!


 i can't wait for spring either!!!!!! Ugghh is it gonna be fun!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> 3 month length update:
> 
> View attachment 444623
> 
> I did a tiny dusting in the crown. My ends were in great condition otherwise. I'll do another length check in the fall.


your hair (and body) look great. are you tbl?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> your hair (and body) look great. are you tbl?



Thank you! I stopped breastfeeding a month after the first pic and have been struggling with my appetite since. I literally dont have one anymore, so hopefully that will change soon. I don't believe my hormones have gone back to normal yet.

I'm just barely TBL (a few stragglers are there).


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> 3 month length update:
> 
> View attachment 444623
> 
> I did a tiny dusting in the crown. My ends were in great condition otherwise. I'll do another length check in the fall.


Wow!!! Amazing growth and retention!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you! I stopped breastfeeding a month after the first pic and have been struggling with my appetite since. I literally dont have one anymore, so hopefully that will change soon. I don't believe my hormones have gone back to normal yet.
> 
> I'm just barely TBL (a few stragglers are there).


I;m in the same boat for different reasons. When I'm depressed and stressed i eat but when i'm happy and life is flowing in the right direction my appetite is gone. I've been taking advantage of it though by eating healthy when i do eat. Now food is about nutrition/fuel. I love when i get like this. Weight just falls off. I'm hoping to be back here by the end of summer(prob shaped a little different since i was 21 in the pic and am now almost 35). 40 lbs to go 
 

Okay back on topic


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I;m in the same boat for different reasons. When I'm depressed and stressed i eat but when i'm happy and life is flowing in the right direction my appetite is gone. I've been taking advantage of it though by eating healthy when i do eat. Now food is about nutrition/fuel. I love when i get like this. Weight just falls off. I'm hoping to be back here by the end of summer(prob shaped a little different since i was 21 in the pic and am now almost 35). 40 lbs to go
> View attachment 444633
> 
> Okay back on topic



Ooohhhh weeeee you IS FINE!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Wow!!! Amazing growth and retention!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ooohhhh weeeee you IS FINE!!!!


look whos talkin


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I;m in the same boat for different reasons. When I'm depressed and stressed i eat but when i'm happy and life is flowing in the right direction my appetite is gone. I've been taking advantage of it though by eating healthy when i do eat. Now food is about nutrition/fuel. I love when i get like this. Weight just falls off. I'm hoping to be back here by the end of summer(prob shaped a little different since i was 21 in the pic and am now almost 35). 40 lbs to go
> View attachment 444633
> 
> Okay back on topic


You’re very pretty! Highlighter on fleek!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> You’re very pretty! Highlighter on fleek!


 yeah that was me in my hay day.... I'm getting there again. Older and wiser this time around though


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ooohhhh weeeee you IS FINE!!!!


*She show is fine!!!!!*

Looking so beautiful!

Let's post it again *fo' M FA SEZ! (That's 'emphasis')*


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> She show is fine!!!!!
> 
> Looking so beautiful!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> look whos talkin








Birds of a feather, flock together! 

Or, should I say, "Unicorns..."?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Birds of a feather, flock together!
> 
> Or, should I say, "Unicorns..."?


yeah we'll all be like a herd of unicorns with our shea'd up glowing hair and skin. shimmering in the sunlight by summer.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> yeah we'll all be like a herd of unicorns with *our shea'd up glowing hair and skin. shimmering in the sunlight by summer.*







Don't judge me. *I KNOW *I'm heavy handed with product.​






*I'm ON IT!*​





With the help of 8 bottles of Fenty Body Lava:

​


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I hit a Shea Hair milestone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. They don't have to know our secrets.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2019)

*Okay, I hit two (2) Shea Milestones!*​

*Braids can stay in 7 days with no tangles!* I didn't have to re-do my braids after 3 days.  I went six (6) days from Sunday night until today, Friday _*and...*_
*Hair was still moist and greasy after 6 days! *My hair was still deeply moisturized and lubricated and my braids came undone so easily.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> . *They* don't have to know our secrets.



They who, girl?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> They who, girl?


those mesmerized by our shea glow not knowing its really 8 bottles of fenty lava


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @BeautifulRoots  into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 22nd day of March, 2019. She was outted in post #1421 showing, long, black rope-like, super  long, natural twists that are so beautiful that they don't look real! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks @Chicoro  and @caribeandiva! This forum has truly changed my hair care journey for the better over the years and I'm so thankful for the knowledge everyone shares here. Thanks again!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 23, 2019)

For a Unicorn glow that won't break the bank:

*EDIT:*

Shimmery eye shadow or pigment
Thick body lotion with no color
Your Foundation (not needed)
*Glycerin for shine!*
Cheap hair spray, or make-up sealer (Spray over the mix!)
Mix up 1 to 3. Then set it with 4. As the video states, some of us can do this NOW, with what we have in the house!


Shea Made Hair Unicorns, and those in the making: ACTIVATE!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 23, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ooohhhh weeeee you IS FINE!!!!


Same thing I thought


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 23, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Same thing I thought



I've been looking for you. Where have you been? Is your hair to your thigh? You know how fast it grows.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 23, 2019)

My fake Fenty Body Lava came out like ashy glitter.  Instead of being golden tanned, I look  like Powder slapped me.




​
I am determined to be a golden Shea Made Hair Unicorn this summer. I'll find a way.
_*Gallops off and away*_
​


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 23, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Same thing I thought


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> For a Unicorn glow that won't break the bank:
> 
> 
> Shimmery eye shadow or pigment
> ...


Great diy hack


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My fake Fenty Body Lava came out like ashy glitter.  Instead of being golden tanned, I look  like Powder slapped me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you prob used the wrong pigment color. i wanna try it with just the lotion (or shea mix) and pigment. makeup geek makes great loose pigments. They have every color of the rainbow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I've been looking for you. Where have you been? Is your hair to your thigh? You know how fast it grows.


Aww, I feel so special  it’s not there yet  I’m learning how to crochet and get a little stuck on that sometimes lol The sides come down to my jaw when I stretch it, but I haven’t taken a front yarn  braid down to  length check it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My fake Fenty Body Lava came out like ashy glitter.  Instead of being golden tanned, I look  like Powder slapped me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 23, 2019)

So happy that after my protein treatment my hair stopped shedding.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> So happy that after my protein treatment my hair stopped shedding.



What did you use?


----------



## awhyley (Mar 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


>



This is now ON MY LIST!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> What did you use?


i used neutral protein filler mixed with myhoneychild honey hair mask and a tsp of herb infused oil. I did it the wk b4 last and the shedding imediately went back to normal. This is the sec wash and its still good so i know i must have been really overmoisturized.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

awhyley said:


> This is now ON MY LIST!!!



You are going to be looking pretty this summer! 

I think I am going to bite the bullet and just buy me some. Yes, you can make stuff but sometimes off the shelf stuff is worth buying. I still may look for an off the shelf dupe, though!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i used *neutral protein filler *mixed with myhoneychild honey hair mask and a tsp of herb infused oil. I did it the wk b4 last and the shedding imediately went back to normal. This is the sec wash and its still good so i know i must have been really overmoisturized.



I love, love that neutral protein filler. It is so multi-purpose and has so many uses. I have that on my list to buy when I go back to the US.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

My proposed 2019 summer look is evolving:













*The rise of the Golden Shea Hair Made Unicorn*





With the inspiration from our angel in the corner and on our haunches :






 (Or some duplication that is cheaper!  )​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

One of the herd don't need NOTHIN'. She is already got 'Super Fine' Golden Radiant Unicorn down pat.
_*Sucks teeth, rolls eyes and looks enviously towards the object of my ire pictured directly below*_





​To the contrary! THIS is to what any Unicorn may wish to aspire. Look at the natural, beautiful, golden glow she has. *YES, girl, @VictoriousBrownFlower , I have reposted your picture 8 times in the last 3 days. Fenty cosmetics spoke to her and bottled whatever she has and called it 'Body Lava'! *​


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

Last one.... Here is someone who used Shea butter balm to make her Fenty Body Lava Dupe. That means, all we need to do is add some highlighter to one of our already made Shea mixes.

Queen Shea strikes again!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 24, 2019)

awhyley said:


> This is now ON MY LIST!!!


Same!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

I thought my Fake Fenty Lava stuff had improved with my third formulation. I showed my mother.

My mother: Is that grease you put on your chest? You look kind of greasy.
Me: Can't you see the sparkles?
My mother: No.








FORGET IT!
I'm going to have to just buy some.

No one is messing up my Golden Shea Made Hair Unicorn Groove this Summer, no one!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> One of the herd don't need NOTHIN'. She is already got 'Super Fine' Golden Radiant Unicorn down pat.
> _*Sucks teeth, rolls eyes and looks enviously towards the object of my ire pictured directly below*_
> 
> 
> ...


you too much @Chicoro .


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I thought my Fake Fenty Lava stuff had improved with my third formulation. I showed my mother.
> 
> My mother:* Is that grease you put on your chest? You look kind of greasy.*
> Me: Can't you see the sparkles?
> ...


Mama know shes wrong for that.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2019)

I really enjoying my shealoe. I just need to figure out what scent I want and where to buy the frangrance. Any recommendations?


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 24, 2019)

Our shea butter baby y'all .


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Our shea butter baby y'all .


awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! She is too freaking cute!!!! Them puffs. Baby girl's puffs doubled in size!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Our shea butter baby y'all .



Is this the owner of that 'right hand', in my  favorite photo of this thread, posted by you?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Our shea butter baby y'all .



I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct Baby @water_n_oil into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, as an honorary member and *first Baby Unicorn*, this 24th day of March, 2019.







@caribeandiva , Please do your thing!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 24, 2019)

Night night, ya'll. May you continue to move toward Shea Made Hair Unicorn-dom and have a great week!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Is this the owner of that 'right hand', in my  favorite photo of this thread, posted by you?


Yep, that's her!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2019)

@water_n_oil Great job...She is beautiful & her hair is so nice,silky and healthy...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Our shea butter baby y'all .


Baby @water_n_oil  welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 26, 2019)

Baby @water_n_oil  welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
View attachment 444787
yay!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 26, 2019)

*copied and pasted from the Everyday thread*

I’m in the midst of washing my hair after taking down my yarn braids, so I thought I’d snap a pic real quick. I slathered some leave in spray, Knot Sauce, and Shea Butter while I was removing the shed hair.

Here’s a bonus pic: the big ball is from removing the braids, and the little ball is after I washed. I didn’t use a comb at all throughout this entire process, just finger detangled

Oops, forgot the bonus pic lol:


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I washed my hair finally! My comb out was sooooooo easy. I have not combed my hair in about 3 or 4 months. I think. I do my No Comb Method. I had just two, tiny, little tangles.
> 
> This is my hair Product Free after just washing and conditioning it. It is still dripping wet in the photos.
> It is uber soft and really black in color.
> ...


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 26, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Baby @water_n_oil  welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 444787


Haha, that's adorable.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva said,
> _"APL on me was *my Bigfoot and Lochness monster."*
> I heard it existed but I’ve never seen it for myself. Now I have!! Yay!!_​
> We'll, there he go!
> ...





YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!



 so excited and so happy for you and your bamboo growth sing that Shea shine from the mountain tops !! You all are inspiring me that I too may achieve previously unattainable lengths!! Let’s get it !!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 26, 2019)

Greetings shea goddesses. mini update: my hair is much darker since the henna + indigo (yay! one color hair lol) but not all the way black, which I'm not surprised since it was my first time.I got a blow out and (unfortunately) much needed (almost an inch) trim over the weekend, my stylist pointed out breakage and said my growth was stagnant  I rebuke that declaration in the name of Queen Shea and know with consistent use I will break through that period of stagnant growth and reach new lengths.  I have noticed breakage and slight shedding ever since I was sick so I will be nursing my hair and depending on the magical powers of Shea Butter to bring my hair back to life. I am claiming APL by December!!

I  don't know if I can use Shea Butter while my hair is straight (anyone have success with this?)  but starting next wash day I will be nurturing my hair with love and natural products full of great ingredients -- I recently purchased All Things O Natural aka Natty Naturals leave in conditioner and butter <<< first ingredient: unrefined shea butter  2nd is avocado butter so I know my hair will be feeling good. I plan to moisturize and seal in twists or braids twice weekly going forward. I was gonna post a pic but think o gotta wait til my hair starts actin right and lookin good enough for Shea lol length check in my media tho if you’re really interested.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Last one.... Here is someone who used Shea butter balm to make her Fenty Body Lava Dupe. That means, all we need to do is add some highlighter to one of our already made Shea mixes.
> 
> Queen Shea strikes again!


 
Come Thru Sis


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I  don't know if I can use Shea Butter while my hair is straight (anyone have success with this?)



I  used to use raw shea to straighten my hair then a light oil and a dab of shea on the ends each night to maintain it. RealQueensRegimen (I don't think her videos are on YT anymore unfortunately) did the same.


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I  used to use raw shea to straighten my hair then a light oil and a dab of shea on the ends each night to maintain it. RealQueensRegimen (I don't think her videos are on YT anymore unfortunately) did the same.




I use shea when my hair is straight every day. My mix is shea and olive oil.  After I take down my wrap in the morning I will melt some of the butter in my hands and run it over my hair.  It really just absorbs into my hair and actually allows me to keep it straight longer than when I use nothing at all.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 26, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> I use shea when my hair is straight every day. My mix is shea and olive oil.  After I take down my wrap in the morning I will melt some of the butter in my hands and run it over my hair.  It really just absorbs into my hair and actually allows me to keep it straight longer than when I use nothing at all.


Same. I haven't straightened in about 4 years but shea is great for maintenance. My straight hair didn't last nearly as long before I used shea exclusively for that process.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

@SunkissedLife My hair is straight at the moment as well and I still use my Whipped Shea Butter.  Rose Water too. The key is being light handed. My hair is buttery soft and still flowy.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so excited and so happy for you and your bamboo growth sing that Shea shine from the mountain tops !! You all are inspiring me that I too may achieve previously unattainable lengths!! Let’s get it !!!


Thank you!! Let’s get it!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I got a blow out and (unfortunately) much needed (almost an inch) trim over the weekend, my stylist pointed out breakage and said my growth was stagnant  I rebuke that declaration in the name of Queen Shea and know with consistent use I will break through that period of stagnant growth and reach new lengths


Amen!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 26, 2019)

I think shea has become a staple in my wash and go. 

The last two times I’ve used it I’ve gotten good results.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 26, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Amen!!


I was about to post the same exact thing @caribeandiva . The devil is a lie!!!! Don't let that stylist bring that negative energy to ur hair game @SunkissedLife ... I know you will prove her wrong come dec.... I declare you will get beyond apl and make it into bra strap and further. 

Those products sound good btw. Great ingredients. Let us know how they are. I'm always on the lookout for interesting products.


----------



## Curlykutie (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi everyone I’m joining this!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 27, 2019)

Y’all I’m shook!! Why? Because my hair is still straight 2 weeks later and I’ve been wearing it down everyday because it still looks good! That’s a first for me. Even when I was relaxed I never got more than 3-4 days out of professionally straightened hair!!  I don’t know if it’s because it’s my first time getting a silk press, or because my new stylist is bomb, or because I’ve been riding the Shea train, or because my hair is longer now. I don’t know and I don’t care. I won’t change a thing if I’m gonna keep getting results like this! 

@SunkissedLife  I use whipped Shea Butter to keep my straight hair moisturized before I wrap it at night. My hair does start out weighed down in the morning but it all gets absorbed by the end of the day and my hair is light again. I’m like: where’d it all go?!  Its amazing really.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife My hair is straight at the moment as well and I still use my Whipped Shea Butter.  Rose Water too. The key is being light handed. My hair is buttery soft and still flowy.



@ElevatedEnergy 

EXCUSE, me!








Hello!





How are you...






Going to tell us you straightened that magnificent head of hair...






And there is not one single picture?






So can we see some pictures please? I understand if you say no, because if you don't share it is usually for a good reason.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you!! Let’s get it!



Do it, Li'l Bamboo who is also known as @caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Y’all I’m shook!! Why? Because my hair is still straight 2 weeks later and I’ve been wearing it down everyday because it still looks good! That’s a first for me. Even when I was relaxed I never got more than 3-4 days out of professionally straightened hair!!  I don’t know if it’s because it’s my first time getting a silk press, or because my new stylist is bomb, or because I’ve been riding the Shea train, or because my hair is longer now. I don’t know and I don’t care. I won’t change a thing if I’m gonna keep getting results like this!
> 
> @SunkissedLife  I use whipped Shea Butter to keep my straight hair moisturized before I wrap it at night. My hair does start out weighed down in the morning but it all gets absorbed by the end of the day and my hair is light again. *I’m like: where’d it all go?*!  Its amazing really.



Here it go:






Just playing!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

Curlykutie said:


> Hi everyone I’m joining this!



What are using on your hair? How is it going for you?


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 27, 2019)

@Chicoro I think I found a dupe for the Fenty body lava at Target. It’s $12 vs $60 for the Fenty one.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

Shea Goddess stepping in the house for a moment...


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro I think I found a dupe for the Fenty body lava at Target. It’s $12 vs $60 for the Fenty one.
> View attachment 444871



L'il Bamboo, put it on and let us see. I want to see a bare before leg, and the coated after leg, please!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro I think I found a dupe for the Fenty body lava at Target. It’s $12 vs $60 for the Fenty one.
> View attachment 444871



What kind of telephone/camera is that? That photo looks like it's National Geographic Ready! Gosh the photo is so sharp, clear and gorgeous!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Do it, Li'l Bamboo who is also known as @caribeandiva !


Thank you! I’m claiming it! That’s my rap name should I ever decide to become a rapper.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 27, 2019)

@water_n_oil @caribeandiva @ElevatedEnergy

So I mixed a small batch of Shea butter using a greater ratio of oils for a lighter fluffier consistency and used it lightly (basicaly rubbed into my hands then ran my fingers through my hair a few times) as y’all suggested before wrapping my hair last night. This morning my hair was sooooo shiny when I took it down. Omg. Yes it was a little weighed down but I believe like mz. Diva that it will definitely absorb. When I tell you I been getting so many compliments right and left today and it’s barely noon! Thank you ladies for encouraging me. Pour Shea Butter on everything!!!




VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I was about to post the same exact thing @caribeandiva . The devil is a lie!!!! Don't let that stylist bring that negative energy to ur hair game @SunkissedLife ... I know you will prove her wrong come dec.... I declare you will get beyond apl and make it into bra strap and further.
> 
> Those products sound good btw. Great ingredients. Let us know how they are. I'm always on the lookout for interesting products.



Yes!

I receive it!!

&& will keep y’all updated!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> What kind of telephone/camera is that? That photo looks like it's National Geographic Ready! Gosh the photo is so sharp, clear and gorgeous!


iPhone XS Max. That camera blows my mind too.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> L'il Bamboo, put it on and let us see. I want to see a bare before leg, and the coated after leg, please!


I might just do that before I put this straight hair away for the next 3 months.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro I think I found a dupe for the Fenty body lava at Target. It’s $12 vs $60 for the Fenty one.
> View attachment 444871



I'm kind of scared of L'Oreal stuff. They like to make a sister look related to Ashy Larry:


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 27, 2019)

I just wanted to stop in and testify that the magical powers of Shea Butter are so amazing everyone must stop and take notice. It is BREAKING NEWS!!

I am on BGLH email list (one of my fav places to get pre-whipped shea butter and omg their whipped cocoa butter is my skin #1fav great for date night 

Shea Butter is Harvard approved (because duh!) Excerpt from BGLH email: 
Harvard Medical School just released a list  of recommendations for dealing with dry winter skin. It includes
1. Avoiding harsh/drying soaps.
2. Showering in warm -- not hot -- water.
3. Applying moisturizers to damp -- not dry -- skin.
4. Using gentle skincare products.
5. Using a humidifier.
6. Using thick creams instead of lotions.
From the article;
"Ointments or creams are much more effective at moisturizing than lotions. Ointments are typically petroleum or lanolin based, and creams tend to be thicker than lotions. Additional moisturizing ingredients to look for include *shea* *butter*, olive oil, and jojoba oil."

*Shea butter's recognition here is significant because, as a beauty ingredient, it is fairly new to mainstream America. While its softening, healing and moisturizing properties are well-known in Africa (where shea plants originate) the Western world is learning how incredible it really is!

Check out the full Harvard article: *https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/banishing-dry-winter-skin-2019031416142?_ke=eyJrbF9lbWFpbCI6ICJiLmJpYW5xYUBnbWFpbC5jb20iLCAia2xfY29tcGFueV9pZCI6ICJNWnB2NmcifQ==


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Here it go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s why I only use Shea every other day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 27, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I just wanted to stop in and testify that the magical powers of Shea Butter are so amazing everyone must stop and take notice. It is BREAKING NEWS!!
> 
> I am on BGLH email list (one of my fav places to get pre-whipped shea butter and omg their whipped cocoa butter is my skin #1fav great for date night
> 
> ...


Really cool!!! Even HARVARD recognizes how amazing shea is for the skin!!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro I think I found a dupe for the Fenty body lava at Target. It’s $12 vs $60 for the Fenty one.
> View attachment 444871


hmmmm looks cool but like @Chicoro I'm leary about whypeepo stuff for things like this. I wanna look bronzed and i dont know if thats gonna do it. But if you bought it please like chicoro asked please post pics. I'm gonna get a pigment and mix it in my body butter to see what happens. I'll post pics of 1 leg with 1 leg without (good idea chic )


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 27, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *copied and pasted from the Everyday thread*
> 
> I’m in the midst of washing my hair after taking down my yarn braids, so I thought I’d snap a pic real quick. I slathered some leave in spray, Knot Sauce, and Shea Butter while I was removing the shed hair.
> 
> ...




I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @ItsMeLilLucky into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 27th day of March, 2019. Outted in post #1485 for having thick, *fast growing hair* even though she cuts it off every three days!














@caribeandiva (L'il Bamboo), do your thing, please!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2019)

When I make my next batch of shea I’m going to make it even oilier. I want it to be even easier to apply and I’m hoping the almond oil will give it a better scent.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> EXCUSE, me!
> 
> ...



It's in a twisted bun at the moment but whenever I take it down in a few days, I'll snap a few!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 27, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> When I make my next batch of shea I’m going to make it even oilier. I want it to be even easier to apply and I’m hoping the almond oil will give it a better scent.


They have these oils at bbw that work great to scent your shea mix
https://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/body-care/body-massage-oils


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> They have these oils at bbw that work great to scent your shea mix
> https://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/body-care/body-massage-oils



Thanks. I just ordered these from amazon. I think I’m going to like the chocolate fondue, the cinnabon, or the creamy nutmeg.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 27, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. I just ordered these from amazon. I think I’m going to like the chocolate fondue, the cinnabon, or the creamy nutmeg.


mmmmm


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 27, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks. I just ordered these from amazon. I think I’m going to like the chocolate fondue, the cinnabon, or the creamy nutmeg.


Omg, Cinnabon probably will smell amazing.


----------



## Curlykutie (Mar 27, 2019)

Okay so I made a mix of shea and Murumuru butters with safflower and sweet almond oils. I’m going to wash  my hair and deep conditioner it! Then I’ll use the mixture and see what happens! I’m so excited!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 27, 2019)

@Chicoro Thanks, you are so lovely 
I think you gave me one already, but I’ll take another one


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 28, 2019)

@ItsMeLilLucky Welcome (back?) to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro Thanks, you are so lovely
> I think you gave me one already, but I’ll take another one


This is for 2019!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 28, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> L'il Bamboo, put it on and let us see. I want to see a bare before leg, and the coated after leg, please!


I found a comparison video:


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm stopping in to say hello!  I've been MIA for a little bit, busy with my full time job and also starting a new business.  I'm still wearing the crochet bob as a protective style.  I just got a new install on the 16th and will probably wear for 4 or 5 more weeks.  Then I will let my hair breathe some before my next install on May 18th. I plan to really treat my hair and use Shea butter as much as possible while my hair is out. 

Also, I just want to say that Shea Butter is the truth on my edges! 

Is it okay to put Shea Butter on my scalp?  I want to make sure that I can still reap the benefits of Shea Butter while I'm in a protective style.  Maybe I can purchase Shea oil for my scalp.  Is it the same as Shea butter, but just in liquid form?


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 28, 2019)

divinefavor said:


> I'm stopping in to say hello!  I've been MIA for a little bit, busy with my full time job and also starting a new business.  I'm still wearing the crochet bob as a protective style.  I just got a new install on the 16th and will probably wear for 4 or 5 more weeks.  Then I will let my hair breathe some before my next install on May 18th. I plan to really treat my hair and use Shea butter as much as possible while my hair is out.
> 
> Also, I just want to say that Shea Butter is the truth on my edges!
> 
> Is it okay to put Shea Butter on my scalp?  I want to make sure that I can still reap the benefits of Shea Butter while I'm in a protective style.  Maybe I can purchase Shea oil for my scalp.  Is it the same as Shea butter, but just in liquid form?



*FENTY BODY LAVA, baby!!!!*








FENTY Body LAVA!






Sephora, Unicorn with Fenty Body Lava cash coming through....






​


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 28, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *FENTY BODY LAVA, baby!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Growing up my mom always told me: “Quality costs $$$”. She’s absolutely right. It’s cheaper in the long run though. My favorite saying when it comes to shopping is: “Buy what you love, cry once”. Don’t settle for second best.


----------



## malachi74 (Mar 28, 2019)

Do you all do a daily shea application, or how often?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 28, 2019)

malachi74 said:


> Do you all do a daily shea application, or how often?



On average every 3-4 days. I try to apply my whipped shea butter then put my hair in a style that can withstand that time frame of being left alone in between applications.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 28, 2019)

malachi74 said:


> Do you all do a daily shea application, or how often?


Every 4-5 days if I'm wearing a puff. A little longer if a stretched style.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 28, 2019)

Update:

So first and foremost here is my current length:
This picture was take. After a full wash day, and detangling.





I had a bunch of exams and assignments back to back for about 3 weeks, and my husband and I finally moved to our new place and got everything paid up, and my hair was doing something weird, and became very compressed and tangled, so I would just spray it with some water, get it going in one direction and bun it up. This was my go-to style for 3-4 weeks:

You can see it in my lighter parts, they look stiff and crunchy. Mostly because they were. 





Products for wash day:
•Shampoo: Nizoral Shampoo for Dandruff (roots only)
•Conditioner: Aussie 3 min miracle (this conditioner has no rival in melting tangles effortlessly)
•Deep Condition: was needing a hard protein treatment to fill in the gaps of my longer lengths so I blended one egg with some of my SM MH leave-in, left it on under a heat cap for 35 mins, and rinsed.
Leave in: SM JBCO, my last remaining bit of Shea Butter 

I can’t really see a difference (very small one in my photos), but my measuring tape now says 35.5 inches. So I’ll take that as a victory.

As a plus my ponytails now come to BCL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My hair is now up in 4 braids/plaits, and next week I will be specifically looking for a different line to try altogether. My hair seems to not be responding well to SM products anymore. It’s either Mielle Organics, Oyin, or DevaCurl. I’m leaning more towards Oyin just because most of their products always do my hair good.

As far as Shea Butter I will be purchasing a new tub next week as well. And probably adding in some Coco Butter as well.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 28, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Update:
> 
> So first and foremost here is my current length:
> This picture was take. After a full wash day, and detangling.
> ...


Your hair really bounced back from the setback u had a little while ago and your prob spot in the middle has really filled in.... It looks great. Longer than b4 the setback!!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 29, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Your hair really bounced back from the setback u had a little while ago and your prob spot in the middle has really filled in.... It looks great. Longer than b4 the setback!!!



I hadn’t even noticed that! It definitely has grown in a lot more...finally!

I’ve been really slathering the Shea Butter in that area specifically. My strands seem to be a lot smoother, in that they don’t want to tangle up so badly on one another, leading to less breakage when I separate them. I don’t comb or brush that area whatsoever, so I feel that’s been helping as well.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 29, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I hadn’t even noticed that! It definitely has grown in a lot more...finally!
> 
> I’ve been really slathering the Shea Butter in that area specifically. My strands seem to be a lot smoother, in that they don’t want to tangle up so badly on one another, leading to less breakage when I separate them. I only don’t comb or brush that area whatsoever, so I feel that’s been helping as well.


You didn't notice!?!?! It's hard to miss. I can tell you've been babying the area. Shea butter for the win once again!!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 29, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> You didn't notice!?!?! It's hard to miss. I can tell you've been babying the area. Shea butter for the win once again!!!



I think it was because I hadn’t taken a length shot for a bit. So just from doing my hair as I usually do I didn’t notice. But I definitely see it now.

And YAS sis! Shea for the win again!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 29, 2019)

malachi74 said:


> Do you all do a daily shea application, or how often?



Every other day, or every two days typically.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 29, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> *I think it was because I hadn’t take a length shot for a bit. So just from doing my hair as I usually do I didn’t notice.* But I definitely see it now.
> 
> And YAS sis! Shea for the win again!


Ahhhh i see.... It happens to the best of us. I will have my hair in twists and doing my reg routine but not taking length checks and when i finally do am like https://media.giphy.com/media/118aRbatHhIJYQ/giphy.gif  where did that come from!?!?!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Mar 29, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Ahhhh i see.... It happens to the best of us. I will have my hair in twists and doing my reg routine but not taking length checks and when i finally do am like https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://media.giphy.com/media/118aRbatHhIJYQ/giphy.gif&imgrefurl=https://giphy.com/gifs/aduba-uzo-wifflegif-118aRbatHhIJYQ&docid=1_LP_nG1c5MbKM&tbnid=F2PtRYbisBLN1M:&vet=1&w=458&h=265&source=sh/x/im where did that come from!?!?!




You and me both!

I think that’s the best. Just sticking to you’re regimen and being consistent, and then BAM! A whole buncha’ length has been rewarded to you!

I wish I could get my mind off of my hair for longer periods, but as my hair gets longer it needs rather frequent attention. More or less my scalp does, which in turns means my hair will too eventually.

So far the weather change hasn’t fully prompted my seasonal shedding, but I can see it slowly increasing as it gets hotter down here.

Definitely putting Queen Shea up to the task of helping my shed hairs come out effortlessly.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 29, 2019)

Moisturized last night with my usual shea mix over The Mane Choice 3-in-1 conditioner. I usually skip leave ins but I used this combo on dd2 earlier in the afternoon so I was curious. I did 8 braids and omgosh, this combo is a definite winner. My hair was so soft when I took the braids down this afternoon.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 30, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I think that’s the best. Just sticking to you’re regimen and being consistent, and then BAM! A whole buncha’ length has been rewarded to you!


That’s 90% of success right there. Sticking to your regimen and never deviating from it no matter what. The right regimen is the other 10%.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 30, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Update:
> 
> So first and foremost here is my current length:
> This picture was take. After a full wash day, and detangling.
> ...


Oooo weee!! Inspiration right there!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 30, 2019)

New batch of shea grease almost finished. I need to re-up on castor oil as I'm now out of my ayurvedic oil blend that I use for the shea mixture. Hoping to spot the huge bottle in TJ Maxx again (32oz for $9) or catch a sale at Sprouts. Don't really want to have to order it online.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> My hair today after moisturising last night. Used a tip from @snoop by twisting with less tension so that my usual concern of scalpiness is not so apparent.View attachment 442813 View attachment 442815



Are you still wearing these  lovely twists? Do you have a post-March photo?


----------



## lalla (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello everyone ! I relaxed my hair yesterday and I am finally at elbow length. My ends are a bit uneven but mostly healthy. This is the longest my hair has ever been. The site won’t let me upload pictures but I will try again later in the week. I waited 4 months to relax and I spent 3 of those 4 montes applying scurl and shea butter religiously.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello everyone ! I relaxed my hair yesterday and I am finally at elbow length. My ends are a bit uneven but mostly healthy. *This is the longest my hair has ever been.* The site won’t let me upload pictures but I will try again later in the week. I waited 4 months to relax and I spent 3 of those 4 montes applying scurl and shea butter religiously.



Breaking length barriers!!!!

Congratulations! How wonderful that you have reached a NEW! length
Ooooh! Looking forward to seeing those photos. You have to make the photos smaller. I do it on my computer. I don't now how to do it on my telephone.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2019)

An intergalactic, Shea Made Hair Unicorn!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 31, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Are you still wearing these  lovely twists? Do you have a post-March photo?



Hey Chicoro! How are you lovely lady? 

The twists came to the Caribbean with me but I washed my hair and changed my style while I was there. I'm not ashamed to say I been back 3 weeks tomorrow and I still haven't changed or washed my hair yet. I definitely need to though. It's in the style where I have two canerows on top and the back is in large twists, clipped up with my ends tucked.

I've just been moisturising with water or Nature's Ego Hibiscus Hair Tonic, adding a little leave-in and sealing with my Shea butter mix. I last did this two nights ago.


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 31, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Hey Chicoro! How are you lovely lady?
> 
> The twists came to the Caribbean with me but I washed my hair and changed my style while I was there. I'm not ashamed to say I been back 3 weeks tomorrow and I still haven't changed or washed my hair yet. I definitely need to though. It's in the style where I have two canerows on top and the back is in large twists, clipped up with my ends tucked.
> 
> I've just been moisturising with water or Nature's Ego Hibiscus Hair Tonic, adding a little leave-in and sealing with my Shea butter mix. I last did this two nights ago.



Thank you! I am still looking for a picture from you of your hair, when you are ready, please. When you post your photos, I've got something for you.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2019)

*Coffee Oil and Shea Butter Mix (Original Post #629)*

I made my second batch of coffee oil. I let it sit for about 2 months.

 This one smells like coffee. I used old, left over coffee beans for the first batch. This second batch I got the most intense, and found very fresh ones. The oil is a golden almost bronze color.

I make a Shea butter and coffee oil mix for my body, as prescribed by @ElevatedEnergy. She recommended that we exfoliate the area, too. I mix mine with cocoa butter and vitamin E.  I burned my leg with hot, cooking oil which fell from a boiler on the stop to my leg. It burned the top of my thigh in 6 places. Some of the burns were up to 3 inches long and 1 inch wide.

This butter recipe is optimizing my processes. Prior to using the butter, the marks were breaking up and lightening as I was using and continue to exfoliate, apply vitamin e and cocoa butter. Sometimes I used a fade cream but that does not seem to be as effective.

I think it may take another 12 months minimum for the scars to fade into my skin and not be noticeable. The great thing is that the scars are the same texture as the surrounding skin. Thus, they are not shiny or keloids. Hence, there is a very good chance that they will completely disappear over time and with sufficient time!

I am using February 2020 as my check date to see how these things have done. Until then, I will continue with the dry exfoliation, pure vitamin E oil and cocoa butter and the wet exfoliation and Shea Coffee Oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2019)

Shea Butter is so forgiving when forgetting about your hair. My hair is 10 days post wash, but was Shea'd up before putting it in a twisted bun. It's still luscious and moist as all get out!





About to moisturize with RoseWater and lube it up again with Queen Shea. Will wash this weekend, but I know Shea gone get me through until then!!!

*excuse the halo frizz, I just woke up and ya Sis slept hard last night *


----------



## fluffyforever (Apr 1, 2019)

I shea’d up last night and I'm a greasy mess this morning. But my hair looks and feels great.  

I’m almost out of my batch and I can’t wait to make more. Next time I’m going to try adding more oils to get it to stag fluffy (it’s really dense now after months of sitting) and less mango butter to reduce the dulling aspect of my whip.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 1, 2019)

After washing my hair, I used shea butter as my leave in conditioner then used a gel to create my wash n go.  I have no gel cast despite going ham with the ecostyler.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 1, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> After washing my hair, I used shea butter as my leave in conditioner then used a gel to create my wash n go.  I have no gel cast despite going ham with the ecostyler.



I get the same result. I use KCKT then shea butter then Wetline and I don’t get any crunch. I used a TON of gel this time.  I think this is my go to combo. The only problem is it works better if I let my hair dry a bit before I add the shea and on weekdays I don’t have that kind of time.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 2, 2019)

I think I’m going to make this and add one of my bakery scents to it instead of the rose oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I think I’m going to make this and add one of my bakery scents to it instead of the rose oil.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444981



Yum!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 2, 2019)

I can’t believe I’m writing these words right now but I’m going on *3 weeks* of straight hair!! I think it’s my stylist y’all cuz my hair didn’t last 2 hours when I straightened it myself for Christmas.  The edges have reverted a little but that’s ok. I had my brother take some pictures for me so I can have an accurate starting point. I’m loving my ponytail!! Longest ever too!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 2, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello everyone ! I relaxed my hair yesterday and I am finally at elbow length. My ends are a bit uneven but mostly healthy. This is the longest my hair has ever been. The site won’t let me upload pictures but I will try again later in the week. I waited 4 months to relax and I spent 3 of those 4 montes applying scurl and shea butter religiously.


To resize my photos I use the app: image size. It’s the Apple App Store. It’s easy to use and best of all free!


----------



## malachi74 (Apr 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *My Healthy Length Retention (4 Step) Process:*
> 
> Shea butter
> No Comb Method
> ...



Hi can you tell me where to find the Daily Ends Routine that you use?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 2, 2019)

I spotted a *rogue* and wild Shea Made Hair Unicorn in another thread.


https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-hair-right-now.527413/page-289#post-25148163



Unicorn treats won't work for her. Let me get my magic lasso and see if  I can rope her over here:









Look at her name, too:

Hey, @AlmostTamed , can you come here a minute,  please?

Let me practice so I can be ready when she comes over:







She uses a butter where the first ingredient is Shea butter. Hopefully, she will post a picture
here and share her regimen with us. Her hair is long and lush and she said,
 "It's the longest it's ever been."






​

​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 2, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I can’t believe I’m writing these words right now but I’m going on *3 weeks* of straight hair!! I think it’s my stylist y’all cuz my hair didn’t last 2 hours when I straightened it myself for Christmas.  The edges have reverted a little but that’s ok. I had my brother take some pictures for me so I can have an accurate starting point. I’m loving my ponytail!! Longest ever too!
> View attachment 444997View attachment 444999View attachment 445001View attachment 445003




*WHO IS THIS?*
*Look  at all that hair.*

*Hair Feets GONE WILD!*

*



*​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 2, 2019)

malachi74 said:


> Hi can you tell me where to find the Daily Ends Routine that you use?



Sure, I wet the last six (6) inches of each of my braid with warm water. Then, I slather on castor oil on the same last six inches. Then, I pull all the braids to the top of my head and wrap them in a top knot. Then, I put a baggie over that top knot.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 2, 2019)

@caribeandiva went from, 'Never having hair longer than collarbone length' [her words],
to having hair a minimum of *5 *inches past her collarbone! [my words]

If that doesn't demonstrate the magic of Shea butter, I don't know what does.

That growth is amazingly overwhelming:




​


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva went from, 'Never having hair longer than collarbone length' [her words],
> to having hair a minimum of *5 *inches past her collarbone! [my words]
> 
> If that doesn't demonstrate the magic of Shea butter, I don't know what does.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 3, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I get the same result. I use KCKT then shea butter then Wetline and I don’t get any crunch. I used a TON of gel this time.  I think this is my go to combo. The only problem is it works better if I let my hair dry a bit before I add the shea and on weekdays I don’t have that kind of time.



Yeah, I've used Shea Butter as my leave-in for my wash and gos but never with a real gel like EcoStyler.  

@GettingKinky 
Also, if you make that aloe vera gel/shea butter hair pudding, can you report back on it?  I tried it once but with more shea butter than aloe vera gel and it didn't work for me.  Seeing this recipe with more gel and less shea butter has me wondering if maybe it didn't work because my ratios were off.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I can’t believe I’m writing these words right now but I’m going on *3 weeks* of straight hair!! I think it’s my stylist y’all cuz my hair didn’t last 2 hours when I straightened it myself for Christmas.  The edges have reverted a little but that’s ok. I had my brother take some pictures for me so I can have an accurate starting point. I’m loving my ponytail!! Longest ever too!


Your hair is beautiful! I love that healthy shine too.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I can’t believe I’m writing these words right now but I’m going on *3 weeks* of straight hair!! I think it’s my stylist y’all cuz my hair didn’t last 2 hours when I straightened it myself for Christmas.  The edges have reverted a little but that’s ok. I had my brother take some pictures for me so I can have an accurate starting point. I’m loving my ponytail!! Longest ever too!
> View attachment 444997View attachment 444999View attachment 445001View attachment 445003




Gorgeous !!! 

I give credit to your hair stylist but also more likely to Queen Shea !!! I took your advice of using Shea butter (sparingly) every other day and have now been able to keep my hair straight for a full two weeks!! I am going to wash tomorrow but wow girl your growth, shine, and easy maintenance plan is helping your hair stay healthy and look great!! Keep it up !! I can’t wait to see your hair at the end of the year it’s gonna be


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Yeah, I've used Shea Butter as my leave-in for my wash and gos but never with a real gel like EcoStyler.
> 
> @GettingKinky
> Also, if you make that aloe vera gel/shea butter hair pudding, can you report back on it?  I tried it once but with more shea butter than aloe vera gel and it didn't work for me.  Seeing this recipe with more gel and less shea butter has me wondering if maybe it didn't work because my ratios were off.



The mix I use now has equal parts aloe and shea and it works well, but it’s hard to spread. I’ll let you know how the pudding works. I want to try it this weekend.


----------



## fluffyforever (Apr 3, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> The mix I use now has equal parts aloe and shea and it works well, but it’s hard to spread. I’ll let you know how the pudding works. I want to try it this weekend.


Also what brand are you using and is it shelf stable or needs to be refrigerated?


----------



## Curlykutie (Apr 3, 2019)

Okay so I’ve been using my mixture and I’m noticing more shine and more defined curls plus I’ve had crazy moisture! I’m winning!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> Also what brand are you using and is it shelf stable or needs to be refrigerated?



I’m using this aloe vera gel. It’s shelf stable. I ordered it on amazon. 


 [


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 4, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m using this aloe vera gel. It’s shelf stable. I ordered it on amazon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 445093 [



Pretty packaging!


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm tired of the scents I have for my current mix. I want some summery stuff but I'm not even close to putting a dent in the scents I already have.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 4, 2019)

I've been using my shea butter blend for baby girl's cradle cap with great success and her curls are so shiny and soft!


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 4, 2019)

Shea buttered my hair tonight.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 4, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Shea buttered my hair tonight.



Same. I’m greased up.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 5, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I can’t believe I’m writing these words right now but I’m going on *3 weeks* of straight hair!! I think it’s my stylist y’all cuz my hair didn’t last 2 hours when I straightened it myself for Christmas.  The edges have reverted a little but that’s ok. I had my brother take some pictures for me so I can have an accurate starting point. I’m loving my ponytail!! Longest ever too!
> View attachment 444997View attachment 444999View attachment 445001View attachment 445003


oh wow!!!! Your hair is so long carib


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> oh wow!!!! Your hair is so long carib


Thank you!


SunkissedLife said:


> Gorgeous !!!
> 
> I give credit to your hair stylist but also more likely to Queen Shea !!! I took your advice of using Shea butter (sparingly) every other day and have now been able to keep my hair straight for a full two weeks!! I am going to wash tomorrow but wow girl your growth, shine, and easy maintenance plan is helping your hair stay healthy and look great!! Keep it up !! I can’t wait to see your hair at the end of the year it’s gonna be


thank you! I’m glad using the whipped Shea on straight hair is working for you too. This morning I tried adding 2 pumps of S-curl before sealing with Shea and my hair hasn’t reverted! I’ll do that instead my next go round.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 5, 2019)

I think I’m gonna do something a little backwards here. When it’s cold, I’m gonna use the HBCO. When it’s warmer, use the butters. Reason being, is because I think Shea performs better for me when it’s warmer than when it’s cold out.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 5, 2019)

Progress pics- although not in the order I uploaded, the poses are quite similar for a visual comparison. Last year Feb-2018 to April 2019 and one pic from January 2019. I had 3 stylist trims last year, the last being in July.
I can definitely see I retained all, my lead hairs gained a posse of friends. Since I didn’t trim I’m doing a search & destroy until I wash


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 5, 2019)

I haven't checked in in a while but I am still shea buttering it up over here.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Apr 6, 2019)

*walks in room and waves*

hey everyone, I'm back.  I've been dealing with some family issues.  My dad has been sick ....

I am still using my shea mix!


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 6, 2019)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *walks in room and waves*
> 
> hey everyone, I'm back.  I've been dealing with some family issues.  My dad has been sick ....
> 
> I am still using my shea mix!


Hi 
 Hope your Dad recovers well. Drop some progress deets when you have the time


----------



## keranikki (Apr 6, 2019)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *walks in room and waves*
> 
> hey everyone, I'm back.  I've been dealing with some family issues.  My dad has been sick ....
> 
> I am still using my shea mix!



Hey Lady!  Wonderful to see!  Sending positives, strength, and prayers!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 6, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Progress pics- although not in the order I uploaded, the poses are quite similar for a visual comparison. Last year Feb-2018 to April 2019 and one pic from January 2019. I had 3 stylist trims last year, the last being in July.
> I can definitely see I retained all, my lead hairs gained a posse of friends. Since I didn’t trim I’m doing a search & destroy until I wash


wow!!!! Your hair (and body might I add) look amazing!!!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 6, 2019)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *walks in room and waves*
> 
> hey everyone, I'm back.  I've been dealing with some family issues.  My dad has been sick ....
> 
> I am still using my shea mix!


God bless you... Glad to see u back.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 6, 2019)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *walks in room and waves*
> 
> hey everyone, I'm back.  I've been dealing with some family issues.  My dad has been sick ....
> 
> I am still using my shea mix!


Welcome back Madea!! I’ll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 6, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Progress pics- although not in the order I uploaded, the poses are quite similar for a visual comparison. Last year Feb-2018 to April 2019 and one pic from January 2019. I had 3 stylist trims last year, the last being in July.
> I can definitely see I retained all, my lead hairs gained a posse of friends. Since I didn’t trim I’m doing a search & destroy until I wash


Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2019)

@WaistLengthDreams 
I made the shea pudding and used it in my wash and go today. I didn’t make a lot because I wanted to make sure I liked it first. 

It worked well. I put wetline on top of it but I wonder if I could have skipped that step.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 6, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @WaistLengthDreams
> I made the shea pudding and used it in my wash and go today. I didn’t make a lot because I wanted to make sure I liked it first.
> 
> It worked well. I put wetline on top of it but I wonder if I could have skipped that step.
> ...


honestly looking at those ingredients i dont think i could. Aloe vera doesnt work on my hair for hold like that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone try just water/leave in and butter? 

Also, I think I might be on to something. Gotta test it out a few times. Dang, I’m always experimenting I am really digging this Melanin stuff. It’s like Queen Shea and her girlfriends came to slay honey . AND my hair is still soft. Dang, I need to hurry up and wash my hair so I can see if I legit can only use two products lol I know I’ve mentioned it a million times, I promise I’m not getting paid 
If I wasn’t so lazy, I’d try to make my own melanin dupe. I probably still will at some point in time


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 7, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *Anyone try just water/leave in and butter? *
> 
> Also, I think I might be on to something. Gotta test it out a few times. Dang, I’m always experimenting I am really digging this Melanin stuff. It’s like Queen Shea and her girlfriends came to slay honey . AND my hair is still soft. Dang, I need to hurry up and wash my hair so I can see if I legit can only use two products lol I know I’ve mentioned it a million times, I promise I’m not getting paid
> If I wasn’t so lazy, I’d try to make my own melanin dupe. I probably still will at some point in time



Just water and shea for me 90% of the time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *Anyone try just water/leave in and butter? *
> 
> Also, I think I might be on to something. Gotta test it out a few times. Dang, I’m always experimenting I am really digging this Melanin stuff. It’s like Queen Shea and her girlfriends came to slay honey . AND my hair is still soft. Dang, I need to hurry up and wash my hair so I can see if I legit can only use two products lol I know I’ve mentioned it a million times, I promise I’m not getting paid
> If I wasn’t so lazy, I’d try to make my own melanin dupe. I probably still will at some point in time



Yep, rosewater and shea butter only in between wash days.


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 7, 2019)

I found some already creamy Shea butter in the bss. I applied it to my hair on top of my moisturizer like I normally do and it made my hair feel crispy so I decided to quit being lazy and whip the Shea butter with a ton of olive oil. I only had to whip it for about 3 minutes to get the fluffy consistency that I wanted. I moisturized again and applied the Shea butter. You can't even tell it's the same hair anymore. My hair felt buttery smooth and well moisturized. #whippingmatters


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 7, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone try just water/leave in and butter?
> 
> Also, I think I might be on to something. Gotta test it out a few times. Dang, I’m always experimenting I am really digging this Melanin stuff. It’s like Queen Shea and her girlfriends came to slay honey . AND my hair is still soft. Dang, I need to hurry up and wash my hair so I can see if I legit can only use two products lol I know I’ve mentioned it a million times, I promise I’m not getting paid
> If I wasn’t so lazy, I’d try to make my own melanin dupe. I probably still will at some point in time


I just use leave in (Oyin Dew) and Shea & I also used just Melanin and Shea...loved both combos


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 7, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Anyone try just water/leave in and butter?
> 
> Also, I think I might be on to something. Gotta test it out a few times. Dang, I’m always experimenting I am really digging this Melanin stuff. It’s like Queen Shea and her girlfriends came to slay honey . AND my hair is still soft. Dang, I need to hurry up and wash my hair so I can see if I legit can only use two products lol I know I’ve mentioned it a million times, I promise I’m not getting paid
> If I wasn’t so lazy, I’d try to make my own melanin dupe. I probably still will at some point in time



I almost always do just a leave in and butter for my twists, buns, and twist outs. Often, I’ll add a more liquid oil before butter to make my hair sleeker and add more shine. But smoothing with just water Shea butter will get my buns/ponytails super sleek if I put on a scarf.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 7, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> wow!!!! Your hair (and body might I add) look amazing!!!!



Said One Supa Fine Shea Sister to Another Supa Fine Shea Sister!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 7, 2019)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *walks in room and waves*
> 
> hey everyone, I'm back.  I've been dealing with some family issues.  My dad has been sick ....
> 
> I am still using my shea mix!




Sending healing blessings to your daddy.

And...

So happy you are back!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 7, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> I've been using my shea butter blend for baby girl's cradle cap with great success and her curls are so shiny and soft! View attachment 445117



A new first! We've got a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Baby that has been created even before the mommy was made a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. Shea butter out here making Shea Made Hair Unicorns and skipping gene pools.

I, Chicoro, nominate and induct, baby @CurliDiva  , into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 7th day of April, 2019. *Outted in post #1578*  showing a resolved cradle cap situation on her brand new less than 5 months of life outside the womb, beautiful curly head. Our youngest Shea Made Hair Unicorn, yet!

@caribeandiva , please do your thing!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 7, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Progress pics- although not in the order I uploaded, the poses are quite similar for a visual comparison. Last year Feb-2018 to April 2019 and one pic from January 2019. I had 3 stylist trims last year, the last being in July.
> I can definitely see I retained all, *my lead hairs gained a posse of friends. *Since I didn’t trim I’m doing a search & destroy until I wash



Awwww...so cute!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 7, 2019)

I got a few strands at 27 inches! Some are on the right side and some are on the left side. I'm hoping that, in the words of @MizzBFly , that 'my lead hairs gain a posse of friends' by September. Because I want them to ride out South, in full force, a good 3+ inches by December 2019.









*I can taste those 30+ inches *of heat-straightened Afro-textured hair. And I'm
not talking about that burnt-ness that gets into your mouth from hard pressed hair.





​


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m on day 2 hair with my shea curl pudding. The higher ratio of aloe vera gel is giving me more hold than the shealoe I made last time (with equal amounts of shea/oil/aloe vera gel).


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 7, 2019)

1 out of 3 heads shea'd up so far today. Both girls are down for count with colds (again...) so moisturizing and 2-4 braids for them since their hair will probably be neglected for the rest of the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2019)

Been a super busy weekend for me. I did manage to whip up a new batch of Shea goodness though. Had a few new oils to play around with, so for this batch, I used:

3cayg Ivory Shea Butter
Fenugreek oil (been really into Fenugreek lately)
Broccoli Seed Oil
Marula Oil
Oat oil
Scented: Twilight Woods Fragrance oil


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 7, 2019)

Ran out of my ayurvedic oil while retwisting DH's locs tonight so I tried my shea mix (which is just equal parts shea and the same oil). Loved it for him and it's so lightweight I'm not worried about buildup. Now that's 3 out of 4 heads shea'd up in my house. Everyone's moisturized except mommy lol. Will probably do mine after the girls go to sleep or first thing in the morning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 8, 2019)

I love Shea Butter. My arms feel so smooth and I slathered some on the kid too before he laid down. His po’ lil arms needed it. I STILL haven’t used my butters from 3cayG because I’ve been trying to use the one I got from the beauty supply up lol. I think using it straight up is good for my body, while using it diluted with other stuff is good for my hair (unless I’m doing a protective style, then I use it straight up and slather away).


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

@CurliDiva welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

I finally made a batch of coffee butter. I didn’t do it sooner because I wanted the grapeseed oil to be extra infused with coffee beans. Not because I was being lazy and procrastinating or anything . Anyway I love the way it came out. I followed @ElevatedEnergy ’s recipe and it just melts into my skin! I’m in love! I used almost full bottle of pina colada and coconut fragrance in it and can barely smell it. The coffee smell overpowered it. Lesson learned.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @CurliDiva welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 445221



Uh oh!!!! It's *her bab*y that made the Shea Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame. @CurliDiva will retain her award on behalf of her baby. Can the baby get one, too, though?

@caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I finally made a batch of coffee butter. I didn’t do it sooner because I wanted the grapeseed oil to be extra infused with coffee beans. Not because I was being lazy and procrastinating or anything . Anyway I love the way it came out. I followed @ElevatedEnergy ’s recipe and it just melts into my skin! I’m in love! I used almost full bottle of pina colada and coconut fragrance in it and can barely smell it. The coffee smell overpowered it. Lesson learned.
> View attachment 445223



That looks thick, dense and rich! That's going to be sooo good for your body.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

Speaking of coffee oil @caribeandiva and @ElevatedEnergy , my burn scars on my thighs are slightly, but noticeably lighter! 

I had no idea that coffee beans were in the regular grocery store. The first batch I used were some old beans used in a display in the health food store. They were so old that they had very little smell. It is with THESE coffee beans that I made my first batch of coffee beans infused oil. I mixed that down with some Shea butter and food grade [edible] cocoa butter. 

Now, cut to my newest batch of oil. I went to the grocery store and got some FRESH, intense, level coffee beans and infused that in my sunflower oil. Talk about night and day! The smell of the oil is very strong. 

If that weak infused coffee bean oil lightened my lil' burn scars some, then I imagine this new batch is going to really do something.

~~~~~~~~~~
I do a routine with the scrubs to help with my stretch mark scars. I use a special wooden pegged brush, apricot scrub mixed with aloe vera the sunflower oil. I will be using some of my coffee infused sunflower oil for that. I know @ElevatedEnergy mentioned used her coffee  oil for her stretch marks. But I just NOW thought of adding the oil to my stretch mark removal concoction. I was focused on my thigh burns.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 8, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> 1 out of 3 heads shea'd up so far today. Both girls are down for count with colds (again...) so moisturizing and 2-4 braids for them since their hair will probably be neglected for the rest of the week.



Is it possible that your babies may have allergies?  'Tis the season and an allergy attack can mimic a cold (sneezing, coughing, headache, runny nose/eyes, swelling in the face).  I'm just speaking from my own personal experience, though.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Uh oh!!!! It's *her bab*y that made the Shea Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame. @CurliDiva will retain her award on behalf of her baby. Can the baby get one, too, though?
> 
> @caribeandiva !


Oops... my mistake! Sorry Baby CurliDiva!! Here’s your proper award my darling:

I even selected an age appropriate icon


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Speaking of coffee oil @caribeandiva and @ElevatedEnergy , my burn scars on my thighs are slightly, but noticeably lighter!
> 
> I had no idea that coffee beans were in the regular grocery store. The first batch I used were some old beans used in a display in the health food store. They were so old that they had very little smell. It is with THESE coffee beans that I made my first batch of coffee beans infused oil. I mixed that down with some Shea butter and food grade [edible] cocoa butter.
> 
> ...


Good to know that even weak coffee works!  I’m using mine to even up my skin tone all over my body, lighten old fading scars from childhood and fade my stretch marks. I use an exfoliating cloth I found at Bed, bath and beyond to bathe with.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I got a few strands at 27 inches! Some are on the right side and some are on the left side. I'm hoping that, in the words of @MizzBFly , that 'my lead hairs gain a posse of friends' by September. Because I want them to ride out South, in full force, a good 3+ inches by December 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 8, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Is it possible that your babies may have allergies?  'Tis the season and an allergy attack can mimic a cold (sneezing, coughing, headache, runny nose/eyes, swelling in the face).  I'm just speaking from my own personal experience, though.



My youngest does which is what we thought was her issue on Saturday because of her runny nose. Later in the evening though she had a cough, fever, etc. Oldest doesn't get seasonal allergies but she's a snotty mess now too. Was coughing all night. ETA: My husband was sick last week so I think they caught it from him.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Good to know that even weak coffee works!  I’m using mine to even up my skin tone all over my body, lighten old fading scars from childhood and fade my stretch marks. I use an exfoliating cloth I found at Bed, bath and beyond to bathe with.



I use that too. But I have a special thang for my stretch marks! It's that brush with the wooden pegs.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Oops... my mistake! Sorry Baby CurliDiva!! Here’s your proper award my darling:
> View attachment 445231
> I even selected an age appropriate icon



I love it! Thank you!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> A new first! We've got a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Baby that has been created even before the mommy was made a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. Shea butter out here making Shea Made Hair Unicorns and skipping gene pools.
> 
> I, Chicoro, nominate and induct, baby @CurliDiva  , into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 7th day of April, 2019. *Outted in post #1578*  showing a resolved cradle cap situation on her brand new less than 5 months of life outside the womb, beautiful curly head. Our youngest Shea Made Hair Unicorn, yet!
> 
> @caribeandiva , please do your thing!



Awww, Baby CurliD and Mommy THANK  YOU!!!!!!!!

I'm in braids right now trying to recover from postpartum shedding/breakage but I promise to post a photo when my hair is more camera-ready.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Oops... my mistake! Sorry Baby CurliDiva!! Here’s your proper award my darling:
> View attachment 445231
> I even selected an age appropriate icon



THANKS  from Baby Curli D


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 8, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Good to know that even weak coffee works!  I’m using mine to even up my skin tone all over my body, lighten old fading scars from childhood and fade my stretch marks. I use an exfoliating cloth I found at Bed, bath and beyond to bathe with.



Is it working for you?


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 8, 2019)

Rinsed my hair in the shower last night and did a wng with 3 different shea mixes. One light, one heavy, and one for smoothing the front of my hair. Very soft and fluffy, not super defined but also not super frizzy either which was surprising. Going back to the basics and simplicity of black soap and shea being the main things in my regimen. When RealQueensRegimen was still active, she did her wngs with oil and shea and only used plain shea when she straightened her hair. Found the same worked for me. Trying to break away (again) from 'keeping up with the joneses' when it comes to hair care.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Is it working for you?


I just started using the coffee butter last night so it’s too soon to tell. As for the cloth, yes I notice that skin is much softer when I use it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I use that too. But I have a special thang for my stretch marks! It's that brush with the wooden pegs.


Does it do anything special? Like stimulating circulation in that area?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 8, 2019)

I did mini twists again and used whipped shea butter to seal my hair.  I typically only use water and shea butter.  But this time I made a leave-in with aloe vera gel, glycerin, and flaxseed gel to use under the shea butter. My hair likes it.  It still feels soft two days later. 



GettingKinky said:


> @WaistLengthDreams
> I made the shea pudding and used it in my wash and go today. I didn’t make a lot because I wanted to make sure I liked it first.
> 
> It worked well. I put wetline on top of it but I wonder if I could have skipped that step.



Thank you @GettingKinky for updating on it.  It looks good.  How did this recipe compare to your original 50/50 mix? Do you have a preference yet or do you need to use it a few more times before you know for sure?  I'm running low on my curl defining creams so I'm going to try this shea pudding before I repurchase anymore.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 8, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I did mini twists again and used whipped shea butter to seal my hair.  I typically only use water and shea butter.  But this time I made a leave-in with aloe vera gel, glycerin, and flaxseed gel to use under the shea butter. My hair likes it.  It still feels soft two days later.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @GettingKinky for updating on it.  It looks good.  How did this recipe compare to your original 50/50 mix? Do you have a preference yet or do you need to use it a few more times before you know for sure?  I'm running low on my curl defining creams so I'm going to try this shea pudding before I repurchase anymore.



I’m not sure which I like better but I’m leaning towards the one with more aloe vera gel. It seems to be easier to apply and make my hair shinier, but I need to use it a few more times to know for sure.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 8, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Ladies!!
> I just.washed.my.hair last night after my henna treatment 3-4 wks ago, don’t judge
> Welp! I did a watered down clay/aloe/rosemary oil wash with a lazy detangle (intentionally) on the back section of my hair (behind the ear) only and just hoped in the shower without putting in twists or braids.  Baybayyy!! Them tangles/shed hair was easily pulled out.
> 
> ...



I need a tutorial plz


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Does it do anything special? Like stimulating circulation in that area?



Yes, it stimulates circulation and it gentle removes the scarred skin. If you do it every other day, about three times a week, you see a difference. But, you have to use it in concentrated areas, going in small tight circles on the area you want to improve. It must be done with loving care and it takes time. It's a great way to elevate and practice, conscious self-care. This process along with the scrub recipe have really lightened the stretch marks on my bum. Now that I am employing the coffee oil, I think it will get even better! Then, I add the Shea butter. Wowsers!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

Based on the survey thus far, the length barrier most want to break, *at 27% is Waist length*! 
You've got nine (9) more months in which to do it. Anything is possible!

Who's got tips on how to they got to waist length? Anybody? Some of you Shea Made Hair Unicorns got to have some tips, right? Come on!


----------



## keranikki (Apr 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Rinsed my hair in the shower last night and did a wng with 3 different shea mixes. One light, one heavy, and one for smoothing the front of my hair. Very soft and fluffy, not super defined but also not super frizzy either which was surprising. Going back to the basics and simplicity of black soap and shea being the main things in my regimen. When RealQueensRegimen was still active, she did her wngs with oil and shea and only used plain shea when she straightened her hair. Found the same worked for me. Trying to break away (again) from 'keeping up with the joneses' when it comes to hair care.



I really like this idea! I’m thinking of taking a break from my stylist until I’m ready to color my hair for my birthday in June.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 9, 2019)

After washing, Slathered my hair in ATON hair butter (first 2 ingredients: Shea butter, avocado butter) over their leave in and my hair was soooo soft, tangled just melting away. I was heavy handed, applying in sections and it felt great esp my ends. Put in 8 jumbo flat twist, Bobby pin around my hair and a scarf on to allow my hair to soak up all that goodness overnight. 

I think leaving twists/braids in to soak up the Shea definitely takes hair to the next level. Since using natural oils and Shea butter I’m noticing the quality of my hair improving more and more. Length will come and with it, long strong, moist hair. I can’t wait to see everyone’s hair at the end of the year!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> After washing, Slathered my hair in ATON hair butter (first 2 ingredients: Shea butter, avocado butter) over their leave in and my hair was soooo soft, tangled just melting away. I was heavy handed, applying in sections and it felt great esp my ends. Put in 8 jumbo flat twist, Bobby pin around my hair and a scarf on to allow my hair to soak up all that goodness overnight.
> 
> I think leaving twists/braids in to soak up the Shea definitely takes hair to the next level. Since using natural oils and Shea butter I’m noticing the quality of my hair improving more and more. Length will come and with it, long strong, moist hair. *I can’t wait to see everyone’s hair at the end of the year*!!



Getting ready for my reveal at the end of the year:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Getting ready for my reveal at the end of the year:



 I was expecting a drop it low to the flo' after the bootie pop....I wasn't ready for the wig pull off at the end!!!! 

So this tells me that it's about to be some surprises come year end.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Based on the survey thus far, the length barrier most want to break, *at 27% is Waist length*!
> You've got nine (9) more months in which to do it. Anything is possible!
> 
> *Who's got tips on how to they got to waist length?* Anybody? Some of you Shea Made Hair Unicorns got to have some tips, right? Come on!



For me: Keeping my hair stretched and tangle free (via roller sets) and the ends lubricated to prevent snags/breakage.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Getting ready for my reveal at the end of the year:


Nooooooooo!!!!! 
the hair was.not.removed


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Getting ready for my reveal at the end of the year:


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 9, 2019)

My friend just asked me to be a bridesmaid at her wedding in August. Looks like the Fenty Body Lava is in my near future after all.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> My friend just asked me to be a bridesmaid at her wedding in August. Looks like the *Fenty Body Lava i*s in my near future after all.



Sending love and golden unicorn wishes!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

How I'm Feeling with my 27 inches of Shea Made Hair:






*Flying, Floating, Beautiful and Dazzling! *​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

Shea Made Hair Unicorns....where you at? You know I'm going to sniff you out. Might as well give yourself up!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 9, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> My friend just asked me to be a bridesmaid at her wedding in August. Looks like the Fenty Body Lava is in my near future after all.



Uh, oh... that marriage partner is going to be at the wedding. You might be getting hitched sooner than you realize. I can FEEL it. That Fenty Body Lava, that Flawless, Smooth Coffee Shea Made Skin and that long, luscious Shea Made Hair are going to make you STAND out and be seen and  desired. 

*It's show time! *


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Uh, oh... that marriage partner is going to be at the wedding. You might be getting hitched sooner than you realize. I can FEEL it. That Fenty Body Lava, that Flawless, Smooth Coffee Shea Made Skin and that long, luscious Shea Made Hair are going to make you STAND out and be seen and  desired.
> 
> *It's show time! *


*rubs hands excitedly* ooohhhh... lucky him!!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2019)

I took a few mishandling liberties with my hair while I was away but I had my Shea butter to help see me through. This jar I made Feb 24th, is almost finished but I've still got back-up for this blend as I made too much last time. I'm happy too because this mix remained airy and soft throughout.

I finally clay washed my hair on Sunday. Followed with fermented rice water, (rinsed) and used Shea and gel to seal. On Wednesday, I moisturised the back with water, added a little TMC leave-in, sealed with more shea butter and twisted it up (ends tucked). I haven't messed with my hair since.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2019)

My shea pudding isn’t slippy enough. I have a hard time applying to my hair especially when my hair is wet/damp. But I don’t have time in the morning to dry my hair before applying.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 12, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I took a few mishandling liberties with my hair while I was away but I had my Shea butter to help see me through. This jar I made Feb 24th, is almost finished but I've still got back-up for this blend as I made too much last time. I'm happy too because this mix remained airy and soft throughout.View attachment 445357
> 
> I finally clay washed my hair on Sunday. Followed with fermented rice water, (rinsed) and used Shea and gel to seal. On Wednesday, I moisturised the back with water, added a little TMC leave-in, sealed with more shea butter and twisted it up (ends tucked). I haven't messed with my hair since.View attachment 445359


I love how our hair looks twisted and styled/pinned your hair looks shiny and healthy


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 12, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I love how our hair looks twisted and styled/pinned your hair looks shiny and healthy



Thank you @MizzBFly


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2019)

My hair has been in this high bun for a minute, but I still dont feel like taking it down  so I misted the outside of it with RoseWater then Shea'd it up. Trying to step back from sha-lacking my hairline down with gel and go back to just using Shea to lay my edges down. I just cant for the life of me get down with the stiff hair that the gel gives me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> My shea pudding isn’t slippy enough. I have a hard time applying to my hair especially when my hair is wet/damp. But I don’t have time in the morning to dry my hair before applying.



You might fare better using Shea Nilotica Butter in your mixes. The higher Oleic Acid content would make it easier to apply and also easier for your hair to absorb. It's also pretty creamy on its own, so you wouldn't have to do much whipping or adding additional oils/other ingredients to make it work. HTH


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You might fare better using Shea Nilotica Butter in your mixes. The higher Oleic Acid content would make it easier to apply and also easier for your hair to absorb. It's also pretty creamy on its own, so you wouldn't have to do much whipping or adding additional oils/other ingredients to make it work. HTH



Thanks! I’ll look into it.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I took a few mishandling liberties with my hair while I was away but I had my Shea butter to help see me through. This jar I made Feb 24th, is almost finished but I've still got back-up for this blend as I made too much last time. I'm happy too because this mix remained airy and soft throughout.View attachment 445357
> 
> I finally clay washed my hair on Sunday. Followed with fermented rice water, (rinsed) and used Shea and gel to seal. On Wednesday, I moisturised the back with water, added a little TMC leave-in, sealed with more shea butter and twisted it up (ends tucked). I haven't messed with my hair since.View attachment 445359



I, Chicoro, on this 14th day of April 2019, nominate and induct @GGsKin into the 2019 Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. She was outted in post # 1647 for that intricate, gorgeous, thick, rope-like twists shaped into a bun hair style. Welcome! 

@caribeandiva , please do your thing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 13, 2019)

Flat ironed this weekend just using my usual shea mix prior to stretching my hair. SSKs were there but not as abundant as I thought they'd be and I think I saw literally only one split end. I'll probably be back to shea'd up curls in a week knowing me. 

I shared my last wng in the WNG challenge thread but not here. Used the shea grease and Obia curl custard.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 13, 2019)

@water_n_oil
I know I said this in the other thread, but I have to say it again. Your hair is so black and shiny. And your curls are so stretched. I want my hair to look like yours someday.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 13, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @water_n_oil
> I know I said this in the other thread, but I have to say it again. Your hair is so black and shiny. And your curls are so stretched. I want my hair to look like yours someday.


Thank you! It actually just grazed my shoulders once 100% dry. The back was still pretty wet in that pic. I want to pick up a blow dryer to start stretching my wngs. Happycurlhappygirl on yt has a ton of wng videos if you haven't watched her before.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 13, 2019)

@GGsKin welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Flat ironed this weekend just using my usual shea mix prior to stretching my hair. SSKs were there but not as abundant as I thought they'd be and I think I saw literally only one split end. I'll probably be back to shea'd up curls in a week knowing me.
> 
> I shared my last wng in the WNG challenge thread but not here. Used the shea grease and Obia curl custard.



Look at how JET Black that hair is. Wait a minute! Those two babies at your house *HAVE *to be your little sisters. You CAN'T be the mommy, looking 15 years old yourself!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

What? Split ends so few that they are countable? Hair so lubricated that shed hairs just slip out? Braids so moist that there is no need to touch them for seven 7 days? Yes!

That's the power of Shea butter: Guardian and protector of Afro-textured hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

Got a hair emergency? Queen Shea doesn't need a Bat Line.
Use your mobile. 
She'll pick up!​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

Bring YOUR Afro to the Shea Party!





Because you want to be able to say with pride:





​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

There is NO SUCH THING as UGLY afro-textured hair. 
Unless it's on a muppet and not only are  they not real, they 
don't have afro-textured hair, anyway.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

Honey, so are we! Because you will never know the deep love
 Queen Shea can bestow 
upon your hair.​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

Let you hair prepare for its closeup!








Queen Shea will ensure it is camera ready!

​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

If you don't value and protect what you have, neither will the world. Not only that, if you allow it, the world will take it and steal it and say it was theirs all along.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

She's animated, but that hair is REAL: Pretty!
She must use Shea butter.







*‘The Valley of Gods’ actually took the time to get its protagonist’s hair right, and it looks fantastic.*

*Chicoro says,"When you value what you have, the world has to follow suit. Never, ever, ever de-value your afro-textured tresses."*​

NEVER!​





This is Zora, by the way!


​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

When you respect what you are, so does the world. See the blog post below.​


http://blog.camposanto.com/post/171638832704/zora-is-one-of-the-two-main-characters-in-our


Zora is one of the two main characters in our second game, *In the Valley of Gods*. Quite a few people remarked on Zora’s character design, in particular her hair, when they saw our announcement trailer. Indeed, creating Zora’s hair is a challenging problem for intertwined technical and cultural reasons. I would like to talk about our explorations and aspirations so far, and why it’s important to us we get it right by the time we ship.

In 2015, Evan Narcisse wrote an important essay on natural hair and blackness in video games. You should read it. It was the first time I’ve really thought critically about hair and representation in video games, and the yearning in the piece struck me.

Hair is very personal. As an immigrant woman of Chinese descent with atypically frizzy wavy hair, my hair is, to an extent, an outward expression of my struggle with who I am and where I belong (or don’t). I want to love my hair the way it naturally is, but it’s never quite simple as that.

So when I first saw the character design for Zora, I had an understanding of what task lays before us as a team. *None of us has Type 4 hair, characterized by tight coils and common among black women. In fact, none of us have even made video game hair before, but we are committed to giving Zora the hair she loves, the way she chooses to wear it, with all the care and effort we can.*






Building Zora’s hair will be a continual effort that lasts the whole project. Our first milestone for the hair was getting it in shape for our announcement trailer, when Zora was first introduced to the public.

As a small team without a dedicated character modeler, we hired a couple of specialists to do Zora’s character sculpt. Their task included sculpting a static version of her asymmetric bob so we could evaluate the scale and silhouette of her whole body. We knew the static sculpt would serve only as a placeholder and reference while we figured out a longer term hair solution.






Hair is a complicated combination of geometry, shader work, and texturing, and it requires a very tight and frequent iteration loop to get right. It made sense for us to do it in house even if we haven’t created hair before. The task of modeling “good enough, first pass” real-time hair for the trailer fell to me; the shading and rendering work to our graphics programmer Pete; and the copious texture and oversight work to our art director Claire. We started by investigating what other developers have done.







Real-time hair geometry, as far as I can tell, falls into two broad categories: “hair helmets” and “hair cards.” A hair helmet is what I call completely opaque geometry, as one would see on a plastic action figure or Lego figurine—think Princess Zelda’s hair in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild. Hair cards, on the other hand, use many sheets of hair strands to portray more free-flowing hair —think many characters in Uncharted 4. That approach is well suited to hair types that can be abstracted into sheets, which works well for any length of straight hair. There are also hybrid approaches, such as this wonderful tutorial of a game-ready afro by Baj Singh.














Claire designed Zora’s Type 4 coily hair to have a lot of texture and volume, but it also has a “big-chunky-tubes” structure allowing fluid “floppy” movement. Neither of the two previous approaches is ideal for Zora’s hair.

*The closest in-game hair reference I found is Nadine Ross from Uncharted 4, but on closer inspection Nadine has Type 3 hair with very defined curls, quite different from Zora’s tighter Type 4.*








Sometimes the only way to solve a problem is… just by making something, even if it sucks in the beginning. So I started off with a variant of the hair cards approach by making “big tubes” of three cross-cards to follow the shape and flow of Zora’s hair helmet sculpted by Ted Lockwood. It was important to have some geometry that remotely resembles what we will ultimately create, to test the shader Pete has been writing.







I would work on the hair for a few days at a time whenever I wanted a break from creating the trailer’s environments. After two months of wrangling various placements of polygon tubes, flat cards, and cross-cards, as well as bending all their normals as if her hair were a shrub, we had the following result as of October 2017.








Part of the challenge of all this is that not only are we making Type 4 hair, we are making stylized Type 4 hair that evokes Claire’s distinct style. It became clear very early that the way Zora’s hair interacts with light would be a key part of the shader work.








I’m not able to go into the technical details of the shader in this post, but we ended up adding individual controls for each type of lighting we wanted the hair to respond to, based on Claire’s specific concept art: for instance, light striking from the back, from the side, ambiently, and so on. This got finicky, but taught us a lot and provided enough variation to create the trailer.  It will take much more experimentation and iteration for the hair to behave according to the style guide under all necessary lighting conditions, but making the trailer gave us a lot of direction for our next steps.


[boring computer screen image not posted]


Right now, we have an intensely stylized back-scatter effect in the hair when backlit, but we still lack the ability to do high-quality rim lighting without relying heavily on post-processing.

We are currently only using alpha-cutouts for the hair cards (alpha sorting is a whole different topic outside the scope of this post) and I’ve been advised by character artists that some number of alpha blend cards for flyaway hairs usually works well.




For the trailer, James rigged Zora’s hair and hand animated the movement, but we plan on applying physics simulation to the hair rig for the shipping game.








*There is a long way to go before we’re truly happy with Zora’s hair, but this is a good first step. As the rest of the game’s visuals become more solidified, it will become more clear what we need to tackle next. 






*





Let the Shea Haired Unicorns say:

       

Thank God for the Natural Hair Movement and my bedrock, LHCF!
And last but not least, Queen Shea, herself.


 ​*
*


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, on this 14th day of April 2019, nominate and induct @GGsKin into the 2019 Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. She was outted in post # 1647 for that intricate, gorgeous, thick, rope-like twists shaped into a bun hair style. Welcome!
> 
> @caribeandiva , please do your thing!





caribeandiva said:


> @GGsKin welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 445447



Thank you! I'm looking forward to the end of year shindig.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to the end of year shindig.



The celebration and shindig was weak last year. I felt pretty let down by how anticlimactic the whole thing was. I felt like the Extravaganza didn't do the thread justice.

I'm considering a 31 Day Countdown December 2019. Perhaps a snippet of each day, of something memorable, from  some part of this thread we experienced during our 2019 Shea Challenge!

I've got about 8 months to think about it. This time, we are going out with a bang!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Look at how JET Black that hair is. Wait a minute! Those two babies at your house *HAVE *to be your little sisters. You CAN'T be the mommy, looking 15 years old yourself!


Lol having a baby face is a blessing and a curse. I turn 31 on the 21st .


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 14, 2019)

I don’t play video games, but I want to support In the Valley of the Gods for all the effort they put into Zora.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 14, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I don’t play video games, but I want to support In the Valley of the Gods for all the effort they put into Zora.



I know, right. But because of Zora, I just may start!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> When you respect what you are, so does the world. See the blog post below.​
> 
> 
> http://blog.camposanto.com/post/171638832704/zora-is-one-of-the-two-main-characters-in-our
> ...



As a gamer girl and a pro love yourself person I LOVED this. So interesting to read and grateful to them for taking the time to try to get her hair right. I will definitely be looking more into this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 14, 2019)

Queen shea in the building. Her hair usually has little shine because of its natural color. I used the same wng combo I used on earlier in the week.


----------



## snoop (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm still here and I'm still using my shea!  Last month I had to make a new batch and for the first time _ever_ I was actually able to make it fluffy!  I'm talking about about 8 years on and off of trying and not realizing that all I needed to do was add more oil.

The shea has been helping my hair to clump nicely and detangling really is so much easier.  I'm leaving shea glow marks everywhere, but this time it's worth it!

Last weekend, I used fermented rice water to rinse my hair for the first time.  I tried it again on Monday.  Between the RW and Queen Shea my hair this week has been feeling soft looking shiny and healthy!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Queen shea in the building. Her hair usually has little shine because of its natural color. I used the same wng combo I used on earlier in the week.



She has a beautiful sheen on her hair. The shine is deep, and healthy. Look how it is moving and flowing in the wind.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm still here and I'm still using my shea!  Last month I had to make a new batch and for the first time _ever_ I was actually able to make it fluffy!  I'm talking about about 8 years on and off of trying and not realizing that all I needed to do was add more oil.
> 
> The shea has been helping my hair to clump nicely and detangling really is so much easier.  I'm leaving shea glow marks everywhere, but this time it's worth it!
> 
> Last weekend, I used fermented rice water to rinse my hair for the first time.  I tried it again on Monday.  Between the RW and Queen Shea my hair this week has been feeling soft looking shiny and healthy!



Congratulations! I was giving you the Eagle Eye in that rice water thread!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

I made my second batch of CoffeeOilSheaButterCocoaButter Mix. Yes, that's one word! I poured in a ton of my coffee oil. It had to be about 3 cups.

Recipe:

Melt cocoa butter in double boiler
Melt Shea butter
Remove from heat
Pour in Coffee Oil (It soaked about 1 to 2 months) It smells soooooo good!
Mix together
Put in fridge overnight (a la @ElevatedEnergy )
Next day break up the hard butter with a spoon
Add in another cup of the coffee oil
Whip it up!
Add in essential oil throughout process
Top off with essential oil
Even scooping out mounds, and mounds of butter, this will last me a MINIMUM of 1 month!

The texture is like heavy whipping cream. Wow! This is used exclusively for my body. I love to saturate my body in this after I dry off in the shower. Then I put on my housecoat. My housecoat retains the scent until I wash it again. I smell good.

The huge purpose for this: To help remove my scars!



I retained some pure coffee oil to add to my scrubs to help beautify my booty and the back of my thighs for summer.

Golden Unicorn on the Rise!

Time to buy some coffee beans today and start another batch of concentrated, coffee oil.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

I declare that I, Chicoro, am magazine, camera ready for Summer 2019! 

Thank you Queen Shea and my Shea Sisters!​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

How I feel when I use my Shea Coffee Butter!



















​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

*Don't give up hope on your hair or yourself!*

Tangles will eat away and destroy any length gains you have.  I may have posted this before but I can't remember.


*TANGLED HAIR:*
For most of my life, this was my reality. My hair was constantly tangled
and matted. My poor hair and scalp suffered for so long. This was after
I chopped off my hair, by accident. The length, texture and life changes
made my hair less responsive to my prior hair administrations. It just wasn't
gaining length or 'acting' like it used to do.




*NO TANGLES: *
Thank you Queen Shea, I love you! It took me 4 years after that messed up
by accident chop, to finally find Queen Shea. My hair is 3x longer than the
first picture, and it's not even heat straightened! *I've NEVER had hair this
easy to manage nor this LONG before in my life ! *


----------



## snoop (Apr 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations! I was giving you the Eagle Eye in that rice water thread!



It definitely pays to revisit products and/or techniques that haven't worked in the past, just in case....


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2019)

Congratulations @Chicoro on such an amazing feat! To have hair 3 times!!! longer than it was, AND easier to manage. Shea sure is glorious


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello everyone! 
My mother has read this thread through and through and is convincing me to use shea butter. She gave me a little of her 3cayg shea butter which felt amazing on my skin! I put it on the dermatitis on my hands and the area feels smoother. I ordered an Ayurveda oil and I'm getting a whipped shea butter sample along with it. I can't wait to wash my hair and try my goodies this Friday! My question --- does the shea butter pair well with gel? When I wash my hair I always do a two strand twist out and let it last me for the week.  I plan to use the shea on my damp hair and coat it well and then apply a gel/twisting product on top. 

Also, do you guys get any buildup from usage?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

Britt said:


> Hello everyone!
> My mother has read this thread through and through and is convincing me to use shea butter. She gave me a little of her 3cayg shea butter which felt amazing on my skin! I put it on the dermatitis on my hands and the area feels smoother. I ordered an Ayurveda oil and I'm getting a whipped shea butter sample along with it. I can't wait to wash my hair and try my goodies this Friday! My question --- does the shea butter pair well with gel? When I wash my hair I always do a two strand twist out and let it last me for the week.  I plan to use the shea on my damp hair and coat it well and then apply a gel/twisting product on top.
> 
> Also, do you guys get any buildup from usage?




I like to do water + gel + Shea Butter in that order.
Shea butter seems to play better with gel when it's whipped
If I wash 1x per week, I may re-braid on day 3 or 4. That's when I wet my braids. The rinse gives me a 'fresh start' with less build-up.
Yes, it can build up depending upon the ingredients. Most of us prefer to make our own and our own blends tend not have build-up.
Queen Shea butter doesn't like petroleum jelly or paraffin. So you, can't use it with those products, most of the time. She leaves a horrible, dull, coated cast on the hair to let you know you doing your hair wrong!
Let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Congratulations @Chicoro on such an amazing feat! To have hair 3 times!!! longer than it was, AND easier to manage. Shea sure is glorious



Thank you!!!!!! Yes, Shea is so very glorious. I love her. It goes to show that if you have the right stuff and process, you can have manageable, long afro-textured hair. My hair was 'too much' to handle when it was 3x shorter, than it is today! Who would have thought?!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I like to do water + gel + Shea Butter in that order.
> Shea butter seems to play better with gel when it's whipped
> If I wash 1x per week, I may re-braid on day 3 or 4. That's when I wet my braids. The rinse gives me a 'fresh start' with less build-up.
> Yes, it can build up depending upon the ingredients. Most of us prefer to make our own and our own blends tend not have build-up.
> ...


Thank you !!!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2019)

Britt said:


> Hello everyone!
> My mother has read this thread through and through and is convincing me to use shea butter. She gave me a little of her 3cayg shea butter which felt amazing on my skin! I put it on the dermatitis on my hands and the area feels smoother. I ordered an Ayurveda oil and I'm getting a whipped shea butter sample along with it. I can't wait to wash my hair and try my goodies this Friday! My question --- does the shea butter pair well with gel? When I wash my hair I always do a two strand twist out and let it last me for the week.  I plan to use the shea on my damp hair and coat it well and then apply a gel/twisting product on top.
> 
> Also, do you guys get any buildup from usage?



I regularly use shea butter with diluted Kinky Curly in the way you describe, without issue. I changed my gel selection this week (still diluted though) and still no issues of build-up or flaking.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Flat ironed this weekend just using my usual shea mix prior to stretching my hair. SSKs were there but not as abundant as I thought they'd be and I think I saw literally only one split end. I'll probably be back to shea'd up curls in a week knowing me.
> 
> I shared my last wng in the WNG challenge thread but not here. Used the shea grease and Obia curl custard.



So shiny and luscious!
Also...where’d you get that TMNT shirt? 
I’m a huge comic book nerd.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> So shiny and luscious!
> Also...where’d you get that TMNT shirt?
> I’m a huge comic book nerd.


Thanks! I bought the shirt second hand so I'm not sure where it came from.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 15, 2019)

I think my husband’s curiosity was over the top. He asked me to give his hair a treatment like I do mine 2x a week. I’m not really sure how his hair fairs with products meant for my hair type, but it seemed to respond really well, I just keep the product away from his scalp since he has SD. 

I think it’s rather important to share cultural norms, if you’re in a relationship of differing ethnicities. For about a year, once a week, my husband holds still while I braid up his hair. He absolutely loves it, and since he’s not really on board with a solid routine (idk if that’s a guy thing, but he does nothing to his hair, and it still just sprouts), but I explain to him how braiding is a very good way to protect his hair.

So last week, guess what?
He asked me to put some of my Shea Butter in his hair. I had such a blast doing that, and his hair smoothed down unbelievably quick. He doesn’t care for leave-ins, but I let his hair get halfway dry after washing it, and Shea’d It down just to lock in the moisture. 

Yall. Look at this:





His hair has a shine going on, and it deepened that sandy brown/blonde color he naturally has. 
I show him this picture, and he’s like, “Wow. My hair looks amazing!”

Queen Shea has proven that she dominates on any head of hair.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I think my husband’s curiosity was over the top. He asked me to give his hair a treatment like I do mine 2x a week. I’m not really sure how his hair fairs with products meant for my hair type, but it seemed to respond really well, I just keep the product away from his scalp since he has SD.
> 
> I think it’s rather important to share cultural norms, if you’re in a relationship of differing ethnicities. For about a year, once a week, my husband holds still while I braid up his hair. He absolutely loves it, and since he’s not really on board with a solid routine (idk if that’s a guy thing, but he does nothing to his hair, and it still just sprouts), but I explain to him how braiding is a very good way to protect his hair.
> 
> ...



His hair looks really good! And the "no routine yet thriving hair" is soooo a guy thing lol. So many of the guys on Reddit for example barely touch their hair and don't use much product if any outside of shampoo yet their hair looks amazing.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> His hair looks really good! And the "no routine yet thriving hair" is soooo a guy thing lol. So many of the guys on Reddit for example barely touch their hair and don't use much product if any outside of shampoo yet their hair looks amazing.



I told him I was gonna be very salty if his hair gets longer than mine. With all the brainstorming I do to keep my hair in good condition, you’d think I was laying down blueprints on some rocket science project. Meanwhile he’s over here doing absolutely nothing with already Waist Length hair. 

But he always explains how he wishes he had just a tiny bit of volume. Just a little puff of it lol.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I told him I was gonna be very salty if his hair gets longer than mine. With all the brainstorming I do to keep my hair in good condition, you’d think I was laying down blueprints on some rocket science project. Meanwhile he’s over here doing absolutely nothing with already Waist Length hair.
> 
> But he always explains how he wishes he had just a tiny bit of volume. Just a little puff of it lol.


They'd love him on /r/fierceflow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 15, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron His hair is so luscious Man, that bugs me that guys are out here with perfectly curled eye lashes and nice hair and they DO NOTHING to it.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @PlanetCybertron His hair is so luscious Man, that bugs me that guys are out here with perfectly curled eye lashes and nice hair and they DO NOTHING to it.



Don't forget to mention perfect, flawless, make-up free skin, too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Don't forget to mention perfect, flawless, make-up free skin, too.


The AUDACITY of them


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

Britt said:


> Hello everyone!
> My mother has read this thread through and through and is convincing me to use shea butter. She gave me a little of her 3cayg shea butter which felt amazing on my skin! I put it on the dermatitis on my hands and the area feels smoother. I ordered an Ayurveda oil and I'm getting a whipped shea butter sample along with it. I can't wait to wash my hair and try my goodies this Friday! My question --- does the shea butter pair well with gel? When I wash my hair I always do a two strand twist out and let it last me for the week.  I plan to use the shea on my damp hair and coat it well and then apply a gel/twisting product on top.
> 
> Also, do you guys get any buildup from usage?



Start off with a small amount first. Scrape your finger nail across the top of the butter, emulsify it in your hand then apply that small amount to your whole head. I'm super excited for your new Shea journey!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I made my second batch of CoffeeOilSheaButterCocoaButter Mix. Yes, that's one word! I poured in a ton of my coffee oil. It had to be about 3 cups.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...



Yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Start off with a small amount first. Scrape your finger nail across the top of the butter, emulsify it in your hand then apply that small amount to your whole head. I'm super excited for your new Shea journey!


Thank you !! 
I'm excited to try my goodies


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 15, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm still here and I'm still using my shea!  Last month I had to make a new batch and for the first time _ever_ I was actually able to make it fluffy!  I'm talking about about 8 years on and off of trying and not realizing that all I needed to do was add more oil.
> 
> The shea has been helping my hair to clump nicely and detangling really is so much easier.  I'm leaving shea glow marks everywhere, but this time it's worth it!
> 
> Last weekend, I used fermented rice water to rinse my hair for the first time.  I tried it again on Monday.  Between the RW and Queen Shea my hair this week has been feeling soft looking shiny and healthy!



Congrats on finding a good mix that works great for you!! Your hair looks super shiny and defined!


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My hair has been in this high bun for a minute, but I still dont feel like taking it down  so I misted the outside of it with RoseWater then Shea'd it up. Trying to step back from sha-lacking my hairline down with gel and go back to just using Shea to lay my edges down. I just cant for the life of me get down with the stiff hair that the gel gives me.


Have you tried Aloe Vera Gel? & it doesn’t build-up and flake like gel but definitely lays it down with less reversion than our beloved Shea. I use it for my edges and on my daughters sentitive scalp and edges.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Have you tried Aloe Vera Gel? & it doesn’t build-up and flake like gel but definitely lays it down with less reversion than our beloved Shea. I use it for my edges and on my daughters sentitive scalp and edges.



Yes, I used Trader Joes AVJ for a year as well as a brand from Walmart that was alcohol free. I liked the TJ's brand better, but it still gave me stiff hair that turned an ashy gray after 5 or 6 days. I know that's not a huge problem for most as they would probably rinse or just re-wash around that time but I cant be fooling with my hair that often. Shea alone doesnt lay my hair down as well as gel....but Roller Sets + Shea and a quick hit of my flat iron on low around my hairline gives me the look (and feel) I desire that will last from one wash day to the next. Thank you for your suggestion though!!!! @MizzBFly


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 16, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> They'd love him on /r/fierceflow.



Omg yes, he would have a grand ol’ Time. He’s been watching braid tutorials and still can’t get it. I feel the struggle. I’m STILL struggling to master simple cornrows. I can flat twist till my hearts content, but cornrow? Does not compute lol. Idk if it’s a left handed thing, but in the videos/tutorials I watch, everything looks flip flopped.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 16, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @PlanetCybertron His hair is so luscious Man, that bugs me that guys are out here with perfectly curled eye lashes and nice hair and they DO NOTHING to it.



Oooooooo don’t even get me started honey!
Let’s see...

He sleeps on his regular pillow case (cotton....GASP!)
He tried a bonnet, but the next morning it was laying across the room haha!
I watched him try to brush through his hair one morning. *shivers*. He just goes straight down. I’m like, “ Do it gentlyyyyy. Gent-lyyyyyyy” lol.
I have yet to see him use conditioner. Shampoo. That’s it.
I remember running out of conditioner one day, and I about threw a fit until I reached a nearby walgreens or Walmart. 

I’m just hoping he doesn’t get flat iron happy one day. I straightened it for our anniversary and I think I awoken something. He just swooshed his hair for the rest of the night lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

@snoop,

Do any of your products you now use have a combination of:

dimethicone and behentrimonium chloride,
or dimethicone and behentrimonium methosulfate
I would think this would be in a conditioner or a leave in product, more specifically.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Oooooooo don’t even get me started honey!
> Let’s see...
> 
> He sleeps on his regular pillow case (cotton....GASP!)
> ...



His hair is truly beautiful.  What does it look like without Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

It seems I photographed my right side, but I have more consistent  measurements for my left side. So the stats below are for mostly my left side.



Here are the length statistics:




*Bantu knot #2 continues to lose length.* Either I measured it incorrectly initially, or some of my practices are adversely impacting that particular braid. I think this braid on both my right and left sides experience the most friction from my clothes as it experiences the most movement and the most manipulation. I started baggy-ing in late September 2018, but that didn't stop the breakage. I did notice I was getting more tangles at the very ends of my braids. I don't get tangles there anymore. Maybe it can recover in December 2019. This hair also could be my most fragile area.  It is near the hairline so that would make sense.


*Some braids gain 1/2 inch in bulk length, and some gain 1 inch in the bulk length.* My braids in the crown seems to grow the fastest.  That would be Bantu #3. I currently have some hairs at *27 inches* there right now.


*Confusion:* On average, the bulk of my braids increase in length by 1/2 inch per year! So here's my EXTREME confusion, if hair is supposed to gain an inch of length every 2 months, for a possible total of 6 inches per year, why are my braids increasing in length by 1/2 inch for the entire year? Yet, I have gone from above waist length in 2014 to tailbone in 2018. The distance between those two markers on my body are more than 2.5 inches (4x .5 inches). 


*Caveat:* If I were to press my hair straight and compare the length it is today to the length it was in 2014, there would be a difference of several inches measuring at least 6 to 8 inches longer, with most of that length being gained since 2016. Strange.


*What I do know:* That if a section of hair gets long, and even if it breaks off in length, it's as if the hair has passed a barrier, and it is sure to grow back to that length. It's as if the hair has 'memory' about how long it got. If treated right, it seems to get back to that length it once was. Thus, take heart if your hair has broken off. It will very likely grow back. Breakage is not the same as falling out. If your hair is shorter due to other reasons besides breakage and cutting, I don't think the same applies.


----------



## snoop (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @snoop,
> 
> Do any of your products you now use have a combination of:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that none of my products have cones in them (shampoo/conditioner/protein treatment) and I make my own leave-in which does not have any.  

What are you thinking?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 16, 2019)

@Chicoro I am delighted that you have documented your hair sections. I feel like I should do that but it probably won’t happen lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of my products have cones in them (shampoo/conditioner/protein treatment) and I make my own leave-in which does not have any.
> 
> What are you thinking?



About why the Shea is working for you now, and not before. Can you check your leave -in and your con's for me, please?

 It for sure will not be in the shampoo or protein treatment. So, no need to check those.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro I am delighted that you have documented your hair sections. I feel like I should do that but it probably won’t happen lol.



Some people like mathematics and cooking. I love hair! Don't worry about not documenting. I do it because I am always teaching someone about hair. It's just another piece of the puzzle I can use to help another person struggling with their afro-textured hair.


----------



## snoop (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> About why the Shea is working for you now, and not before. Can you check your leave -in and your con's for me, please?
> 
> It for sure will not be in the shampoo or protein treatment. So, no need to check those.




I'm attaching a pic of my rinse out (Giovanni Smooth as Silk) and the leave in that I dilute in water for my spritz (Giovanni Direct Leave In).  My moisturizer only has BTMS 225 and Cetyl Alcohol.  I make it myself -- everything else is oils, humectants, and proteins.  I've been using these products in the same way for about 6 or so years.

Normally, I spray with the super diluted conditioner, then my moisturizer, then oil (LCO).  If I use the shea it _HAS _to be after the oil.  If I use it instead of the oil then I've got shredded wheat for hair.  Hard and crunchy.  With the layer of oil, the shea just acts like _more _oil on my hair.  
That's the only thing that I've noticed as being the difference.  I've tried with three different shea mixes and two different oils as buffers (one blended, one not) and the results were the same.

I don't think that the shea is softening my hair, but it _is _lubricating my hair so that if my hair meshes, that I can pull the sections apart much easier and therefore I'm reducing the amount of breakage that I experience.  Also, I can't remember if I mentioned it earlier, but I don't get the same results using castor oil to further seal/lubricate my ends (LCOO).  Castor oil is heavy, but it has no slip.  I tried it first and didn't like it which is why I decided to give shea a second shot.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm attaching a pic of my rinse out (Giovanni Smooth as Silk) and the leave in that I dilute in water for my spritz (Giovanni Direct Leave In).  My moisturizer only has BTMS 225 and Cetyl Alcohol.  I make it myself -- everything else is oils, humectants, and proteins.  I've been using these products in the same way for about 6 or so years.
> 
> Normally, I spray with the super diluted conditioner, then my moisturizer, then oil (LCO).  If I use the shea it _HAS _to be after the oil.  If I use it instead of the oil then I've got shredded wheat for hair.  Hard and crunchy.  With the layer of oil, the shea just acts like _more _oil on my hair.
> That's the only thing that I've noticed as being the difference.  I've tried with three different shea mixes and two different oils as buffers (one blended, one not) and the results were the same.
> ...



Thank you  for graciously taking the time to provide this detailed information and photos. I am trying to discern if using the combinations of ingredients that I mentioned above, change the hair so that the hair can better accept Shea butter. In your case, my theory is shot. So, back to the drawing board for me!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> His hair is truly beautiful.  What does it look like without Shea butter?



Like a few shades blonder/lighter. And his ends typically wisp and fluff up, at the very bottom. In the picture they were all nice and even and going in one general direction.

He has splits, that he doesn’t really care about, but I noticed the Shea Butter kind of smoothed them down on the very ends.

Wish I had a picture. Idk if he will hold still for another one lol


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Like a few shades blonder/lighter. And his ends typically wisp and fluff up, at the very bottom. In the picture they were all nice and even and going in one general direction.
> 
> He has splits, that he doesn’t really care about, but I noticed the Shea Butter kind of smoothed them down on the very ends.
> 
> Wish I had a picture. Idk if he will hold still for another one lol



Leave him alone. We don't want to agitate him.


----------



## snoop (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you  for graciously taking the time to provide this detailed information and photos. I am trying to discern if using the combinations of ingredients that I mentioned above, change the hair so that the hair can better accept Shea butter. In your case, my theory is shot. So, back to the drawing board for me!



I was coming back to write that I use broccoli seed oil which is supposed to act like a silicone, but again, I've been using it for a while.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 16, 2019)

What you look like once Queen Shea touches your head.​







Add a little Fenty bronzer​





And you'll light up a summer night, Shea Made Hair Unicorns, and those yet to be one.

Night night!​


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Don't give up hope on your hair or yourself!*
> 
> Tangles will eat away and destroy any length gains you have.  I may have posted this before but I can't remember.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Leave him alone. We don't want to agitate him.



I agree lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 16, 2019)

Britt said:


> Hello everyone!
> My mother has read this thread through and through and is convincing me to use shea butter. She gave me a little of her 3cayg shea butter which felt amazing on my skin! I put it on the dermatitis on my hands and the area feels smoother. I ordered an Ayurveda oil and I'm getting a whipped shea butter sample along with it. I can't wait to wash my hair and try my goodies this Friday! My question --- does the shea butter pair well with gel? When I wash my hair I always do a two strand twist out and let it last me for the week.  I plan to use the shea on my damp hair and coat it well and then apply a gel/twisting product on top.
> 
> Also, do you guys get any buildup from usage?


Hey gurl!!  Welcome aboard the Shea train!


----------



## Britt (Apr 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Hey gurl!!  Welcome aboard the Shea train!


Thank you love! 

This morning I used the Shea nilotica with aloe and water to smooth my edges and it looks good! It doesn’t have the tacky film as edge control and my edges are soft.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 16, 2019)

Britt said:


> Hello everyone!
> My mother has read this thread through and through and is convincing me to use shea butter. She gave me a little of her 3cayg shea butter which felt amazing on my skin! I put it on the dermatitis on my hands and the area feels smoother. I ordered an Ayurveda oil and I'm getting a whipped shea butter sample along with it. I can't wait to wash my hair and try my goodies this Friday! My question --- does the shea butter pair well with gel? When I wash my hair I always do a two strand twist out and let it last me for the week.  I plan to use the shea on my damp hair and coat it well and then apply a gel/twisting product on top.
> 
> Also, do you guys get any buildup from usage?




I layer my hair with leave-in, Shea Butter, and 4 Naturals Serum (gel). It layers very well.  Mane Choice and Eco Olive leaves white balls.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2019)

snoop said:


> I was coming back to write that I use *broccoli seed oil* which is supposed to act like a silicone, but again, I've been using it for a while.



How are you using this? (In your leave in, conditioner, etc?) I've been playing around with it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2019)

Britt said:


> Thank you love!
> 
> This morning I used the *Shea nilotica* with aloe and water to smooth my edges and it looks good! It doesn’t have the tacky film as edge control and my edges are soft.



She (3cayg) said she will have some back in stock on Friday, so I may treat myself to some. But then again, I need to sit my butt down somewhere and use these million pounds of Shea I already have ...I still want some though


----------



## keranikki (Apr 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> She (3cayg) said she will have some back in stock on Friday, so I may treat myself to some. But then again, I need to sit my butt down somewhere and use these million pounds of Shea I already have ...I still want some though



Thank you for the heads up, for I’m completely out of Shea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Thank you for the heads up, for I’m *completely out of Shea*.



Now wait just a minute now!






Did you say you are out of The Queen?!












We need to fix that!!! Come on Friday! Our Sister gotz to get her Shea on!!!


----------



## keranikki (Apr 16, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 

I’m mad at myself that I let it get this far. In my defense, both of my preferred suppliers were out. Luckily enough, I have a jar of Shea mix to carry me through.


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> How are you using this? (In your leave in, conditioner, etc?) I've been playing around with it.



Neat after my moisturizer or in and oil blend after my moisturizer.  It's my O in LCO.  I find that it really softens my hair and absorbs quickly.

I'd love to find a good fragrance or EO to mask the smell, though...


----------



## Britt (Apr 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> She (3cayg) said she will have some back in stock on Friday, so I may treat myself to some. But then again, I need to sit my butt down somewhere and use these million pounds of Shea I already have ...I still want some though


Oh great! I'm gonna order some. 
I absolutely love the little bit I took from my mom. I've had dermatitis on my hands for yearsssssssss, and it flares up when the weather changes so I can only use very few hands creams. Its not even a week and my hands feel better from the few times I've been using the shea nilotica. My fingers are crossed and I hope it continues to work. I've used other oils/whipped shea butter on my hands before and my hands would just be greasy.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 17, 2019)

Britt said:


> Oh great! I'm gonna order some.
> I absolutely love the little bit I took from my mom. I've had dermatitis on my hands for yearsssssssss, and it flares up when the weather changes so I can only use very few hands creams._ I*ts not even a week and my hands feel better from the few times I've been using the shea nilotica. *_My fingers are crossed and I hope it continues to work. I've used other oils/whipped shea butter on my hands before and my hands would just be greasy.




Giving this a Unicorn Queen's nod of approval:





All hail Queen Shea!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2019)

Getting ready to leave the house



Back at home 4 hours later  




Humidity is so ruthless! She doesn't know that I just Shea'd up and put my hair in a greasy braid though. It will soak up all that yummy Shea butter by tomorrow and be ready for whatever the weather throws our way


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2019)

snoop said:


> Neat after my moisturizer or in and oil blend after my moisturizer.  It's my O in LCO.  I find that it really softens my hair and absorbs quickly.
> 
> I'd love to find a good fragrance or EO to mask the smell, though...



Thank you! I'm testing it out in my homemade leave in....so far so good. Soon as it touches my hair before rollersetting, my hair starts to dry...not in a bad way...like its speeding up my drying time. I'm still waiting to be wow'ed by its "silicone" type slip.

*I didnt notice a smell to it though.

*ETA I just went and smelled it. No smell. Maybe mine is refined...on the bottle it says organic & pure from Italy. Which brand are you using?


----------



## Britt (Apr 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Giving this a Unicorn Queen's nod of approval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! 
Yeahhhh! My hands feel so much better! Do you know how many hand creams I've tried, even ones with shea butter in it and lots of other good stuff... 

I look forward to seeing how my whipped shea butter behaves on my hair.


----------



## Britt (Apr 17, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy your hair is so gorgeous. I love how beautiful and thick it is when it's stretched out.


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you! I'm testing it out in my homemade leave in....so far so good. Soon as it touches my hair before rollersetting, my hair starts to dry...not in a bad way...like its speeding up my drying time. I'm still waiting to be wow'ed by its "silicone" type slip.
> 
> *I didnt notice a smell to it though.
> 
> *ETA I just went and smelled it. No smell. Maybe mine is refined...on the bottle it says organic & pure from Italy. Which brand are you using?



I buy mine from New Directions.  It smells a lot like broccoli.  Over time I've become more heavy handed with it and I've started smelling like overcooked broccoli.  But my hair's looking good...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2019)

Britt said:


> @ElevatedEnergy your hair is so gorgeous. I love how beautiful and thick it is when it's stretched out.



Thanks Sis! Did you see my boo bear waving at you on insta?! LOL @Britt


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2019)

snoop said:


> I buy mine from New Directions.  It smells a lot like broccoli.  Over time I've become more heavy handed with it and I*'ve started smelling like overcooked broccoli.  *But my hair's looking good...



A lil overcooked broccoli aint never hurt nobody! LOL I've never tried any of their oils...I was so turned off by the Shea Butter I was able to sample from them, that I vowed not to buy oils/butter from there LOL

Buttttttttttt.....your hair is thriving and beautiful so keep getting yo overcooked broccoli on Sis!


----------



## snoop (Apr 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A lil overcooked broccoli aint never hurt nobody! LOL I've never tried any of their oils...I was so turned off by the Shea Butter I was able to sample from them, that I vowed not to buy oils/butter from there LOL
> 
> Buttttttttttt.....your hair is thriving and beautiful so keep getting yo overcooked broccoli on Sis!



It's their shea that I'm using.  I guess I'm going to have to venture out and buy the "real deal".


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2019)

snoop said:


> It's their shea that I'm using.  I guess I'm going to have to venture out and buy the "real deal".



I had 5 pounds each of their refined and unrefined and none of it was good. I ended up throwing all of it away after having batches of soap pretty much turn into slime from it. I only really recommend Oslove Organics or 3cayg when it comes to the Queen....but that's just my preference though....certainly not law. LOL


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had 5 pounds each of their refined and unrefined and none of it was good. I ended up throwing all of it away after having batches of soap pretty much turn into slime from it. I only really recommend Oslove Organics or 3cayg when it comes to the Queen....but that's just my preference though....certainly not law. LOL


3 cay g is awesome!!!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 18, 2019)

Slathered my hair in my shea/glycerin mix before bed tonight. I forgot how soft this one leaves my hair. I'm finding I don't like to downsize this recipe though. Also seems more prone to separating if I heat the glycerin and shea together (which I didn't used to do). I'll make a real batch once I run through this small one.


----------



## Britt (Apr 18, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thanks Sis! Did you see my boo bear waving at you on insta?! LOL @Britt


He's too cute! Your boys look  *just*  like you


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 18, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Getting ready to leave the house
> 
> View attachment 445665
> 
> ...


 I’ve been in your shoes and it’s sooooo annoying!!


----------



## lalla (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello! The pics were taken 3 weeks ago. This is a record length for me. My hair looks thinner than usual, I had just relaxed it and the steam pod leaves the hair flatter than a rollerset.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2019)

Britt said:


> He's too cute! Your boys look  *just*  like you




Thank you, Love! 



caribeandiva said:


> I’ve been in your shoes and it’s sooooo annoying!!




I know right! My 4 year old told me that my hair "got fat"


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello! The pics were taken 3 weeks ago. This is a record length for me. My hair looks thinner than usual, I had just relaxed it and the steam pod leaves the hair flatter than a rollerset.



Hair looking like pure Shea buttered up silk!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 18, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Fat hair?  I lub him


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 18, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello! The pics were taken 3 weeks ago. This is a record length for me. My hair looks thinner than usual, I had just relaxed it and the steam pod leaves the hair flatter than a rollerset.



I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @lalla into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame 2019, this 18th day of April, 2019. She was outted in post # 1746 showing her newly relaxed hair at her longest length EVER in her life! Welcome !

@caribeandiva , please do your thing, baby!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 18, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello! The pics were taken 3 weeks ago. This is a record length for me. My hair looks thinner than usual, I had just relaxed it and the steam pod leaves the hair flatter than a rollerset.



Looks lovely!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 18, 2019)

Shea/glycerin puff for dd2 today. Gonna wash dd1's hair tonight and slather her up probably with the ayurvdic blend. Her hair loves that one.


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2019)

I’m still applying pure Shea Butter & Shea Butter mixes on my length and it’s working for me.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ashbash (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey hey hey


I’m back
Life got super busy and I neglected my hair 
I’m currently dealing with a scalp flare up and some serious breakage and shedding 

Life should slow down a bit after tonight so I’m gonna take a few days this weekend and really evaluate a plan and give my hair some real tlc and hopefully we can get this train back on the track


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 19, 2019)

Your daughter’s puff is so beautiful @water_n_oil


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Queen shea in the building. Her hair usually has little shine because of its natural color. I used the same wng combo I used on earlier in the week.



I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct* Big Sister* @water_n_oil  into Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 19th day of April 2019. Welcome!

@caribeandiva , do your thing baby!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 19, 2019)

ashbash said:


> Hey hey hey
> 
> 
> I’m back
> ...



Yeah!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 19, 2019)

Washed this morning being more generous with my shea than usual. I followed that up with sweet almond oil. My puff is so soft.


----------



## lalla (Apr 20, 2019)

lalla said:


> Hello! The pics were taken 3 weeks ago. This is a record length for me. My hair looks thinner than usual, I had just relaxed it and the steam pod leaves the hair flatter than a rollerset.


 And three weeks later, a setback. I went to a Dominican salon, they suggested a trim, I said yes. From the side it looked like one cm, but she actually gave me a blunt cut in the back . I think I lost something like 6cms. At least it looks good.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 20, 2019)

lalla said:


> And three weeks later, a setback. I went to a Dominican salon, they suggested a trim, I said yes. From the side it looked like one cm, but she actually gave me a blunt cut in the back . I think I lost something like 6cms. At least it looks good.



Your hair looks lovely! Yes, it looks like about 2.5 to 3.0 inches were trimmed. I'm sorry the person didn't do exactly what you asked.

The GREAT news is, I believe you will gain that length BACK AGAIN before December 2019!


----------



## lalla (Apr 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair looks lovely! Yes, it looks like about 2.5 to 3.0 inches were trimmed. I'm sorry the person didn't do exactly what you asked.
> 
> The GREAT news is, I believe you will gain that length BACK AGAIN before December 2019!


 You’re right. But I was so happy about my new length ...


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

lalla said:


> You’re right. But I was so happy about my new length ...



@lalla ,

I believe I understand your disappointment.

The one thing I've realized is that people outside of LHCF and hair boards in general, do not value hair they way we do. I am not saying our way is better or worse, it's just different.

We value and nurture every strand and every length gain. For example, even though our longer newer length may not be over our entire heads, we embrace and celebrate that length. It serves as a marker of the new length we have reached, the new lengths to come and a sign of possibility that the rest of our hair will reach that length.

Hairstylists tend to see strands of longer lengths as strays that detract from the asymmetric 'beauty' of hair. That is how they were trained. They like to see thick, even ends. Unless, one allows them to 'try out' a new cut that they want to do, on your hair. That new cut may or may not be asymmetric or all even, but because it's something they get to create themselves on your hair, that's a different matter.

With this stated, and with a whole lot of assumptions in place I do the following for myself. I allow my hair to gain a significant amount of length *BEYOND *my goal length. ONLY then, do I go in for a professional trim.

From 'my' experience, I have learned that when I reach a new length, if all my hair is NOT at that length, the stylist is very likely to trim that length OFF and away. Psychologically, for me that is disheartening and I just plain feel bad after my beauty salon visit. Every time. So, I've adopted this aforementioned philosophy  and process.

Today, in my case, I am working hard to preserve my ends in an as healthy state as possible. I have planned to get a trim in February 2020, and not before. Why? Because, by then I will have a significant amount of length BEYOND my dream length. Hence, when I go in and get my hair trimmed, even if they cut off more than I want, I will probably retain hair at my newer, longer length.

I am not always successful. What I do now is go into the salon and visit the person who is going to do my hair on several occasions. I broadcast that I am coming in and express my concerns and desires. When I get in the chair, I look at my hair right before they begin the trimming process. I ask them to show me and to TOUCH where they are going to cut my hair. I then stand up and look at it in the mirror. Then I allow them to cut. Here in France, they like to trim while they are blowdrying the hair straight. This WON'T be happening to me in February 2020. 
*
Sometimes, they ask me not to come back.* *But whatever. That 1 to 2 hours of discomfort is worth me having my hair at the length I wanted. Otherwise, I am the one who will have to suffer for months and possibly for years if they were to cut beyond what I have asked.

Thus, if I have grown my hair beyond that length, when they inevitably trim it 'back', I still end up with a gorgeous result at my new, dream length.

*** I_t's something along these lines, "Perhaps you might be better served by finding someone who can better satisfy your needs and preferences".  I know this line well because I have received it from medical doctors, dentists and other service providers. This is MY body and MY life._


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 21, 2019)

@lalla @water_n_oil (Big sister ) welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 21, 2019)

lalla said:


> And three weeks later, a setback. I went to a Dominican salon, they suggested a trim, I said yes. From the side it looked like one cm, but she actually gave me a blunt cut in the back . I think I lost something like 6cms. At least it looks good.


Your hair is still very long and gorgeous to me! You’ll bounce back in no time.


----------



## ashbash (Apr 21, 2019)

lalla said:


> And three weeks later, a setback. I went to a Dominican salon, they suggested a trim, I said yes. From the side it looked like one cm, but she actually gave me a blunt cut in the back . I think I lost something like 6cms. At least it looks good.




I know how disappointing a setback can be... I’m going through one now


But your hair still looks gorgeous 

In the name of shea May you continue to thrive Shea sister


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

This is an 18th month comparison. My hair looks the same length to me. But, I know it's longer in the April 2019 photo. If you look at the ends in the 2019 photo, there is more hair or length in the curl. My hair does not hang as it gets longer. It hangs at the same length unless I pull it.

Here's another April 15th, 2019 photo where I am pulling my braid. I can see the length I've gained. Also, the braid is getting thicker at the new length:


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 445869
> 
> This is an 18th month comparison. My hair looks the same length to me. But, I know it's longer in the April 2019 photo. If you look at the ends in the 2019 photo, there is more hair or length in the curl. My hair does not hang as it gets longer. It hangs at the same length unless I pull it.
> 
> ...


Your braids look a lot thicker in the after pictures. Congratulations!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Your braids look a lot thicker in the after pictures. Congratulations!!



Thank you very much L'il Bamboo! I think my hair is starting to get that, "Otherwordly" thickness look that Shea can give to natural, afro-textured hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Shea/glycerin puff for dd2 today. Gonna wash dd1's hair tonight and slather her up probably with the ayurvdic blend. Her hair loves that one.



Awwww look at her!!! That puff is so gorgeous and so is she!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

On this 21st of April, I would like to wish a _*Happy Birthday *_to our 'baby faced' Shea Sister,@water_n_oil !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 445869
> 
> This is an 18th month comparison. My hair looks the same length to me. But, I know it's longer in the April 2019 photo. If you look at the ends in the 2019 photo, there is more hair or length in the curl. My hair does not hang as it gets longer. It hangs at the same length unless I pull it.
> 
> ...



Hair on point and skin on point too! I can see the difference in your skin from you reducing your sugar intake. Just beautiful all around....inside and out!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hair on point and skin on point too! I can *see the difference in your skin from you reducing your sugar intake*. *Just beautiful all around....inside and out!*



Wow, really? Thank you so much!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

@water_n_oil 

Happy Birthday to the baddest unicorn we know! 







May you continue to be blessed for many years!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Wow, really? Thank you so much!



Yes, I noticed your skin before the hair. The whites of your eyes are even brighter....I saw that in a previous picture you posted but I didnt want to offend you by saying that. But Sis, you are definitely doing the damn thing...and just goals all around!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @water_n_oil
> 
> Happy Birthday _t_*o the baddest unicorn we know*!



Agreed!
She's the only one on here who has produced two baby unicorns. Her Unicorn-ness is multiplying like them tribble things.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, I noticed your skin before the hair. _*The whites of your eyes are even brighter....I saw that in a previous picture you posted but I didnt want to offend you by saying that.*_ But Sis, you are definitely doing the damn thing...*and just goals all around*!



Thank you to you  for noticing and for letting me know!  I love hearing that the whites of my eyes are brighter!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 21, 2019)

Sweet dreams, Shea Unicorns! Night, night.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday @water_n_oil


----------



## keranikki (Apr 21, 2019)

I finally measured my hair.  Below are the results.

Bang: 9"
Left side (below temple): 10.5"
Right side (below temple):  10.5"
Top Crown:  10"
Back Crown:  9"
Nape: 8.5"

My hair grows in layers.  It seems my stylist evened out my hair a bit back in March.  This Saturday will be my last appointment for a while.  My goal is to take care of my ends, minimize my shedding, and retain as much length as possible.

From the bottom of my nape to BSL is 16"; to WSL is 18"; to TBL is 24"; and to Classic is 34".  With my growth rate of an average 0.5" per month, I will hopefully gain 4", barring any setbacks.  I will not reach BSL this year, but I will be close.

On another note:  I finally have 5lbs of Shea butter coming my way


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, shea queens!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy birthday!! @water_n_oil


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 21, 2019)

@water_n_oil Happy Bustin’ Out the Womb Day


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 21, 2019)

Y’all seen this? lhttps://soultanicals.com/collection...urvedic-butta-shampoo#shopify-product-reviews
A vegan Shea Butter Shampoo? I’m going in


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 21, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @water_n_oil Happy Bustin’ Out the Womb Day


Lmao, thank you.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 21, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all seen this? lhttps://soultanicals.com/collection...urvedic-butta-shampoo#shopify-product-reviews
> A vegan Shea Butter Shampoo? I’m going in


I haven't tried any Soultanicals but with so many stories about inconsistencies with her products I'd be afraid to try em.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 21, 2019)

keranikki said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> I’m mad at myself that I let it get this far. In my defense, both of my preferred suppliers were out. Luckily enough, I have a jar of Shea mix to carry me through.



I feel you. I had to do what needed to be done though. Keeping all my bills paid up and whatnot. Hadn’t bought any Shea Butter for well over 2-3 weeks. My hair had a straight up fit. It’s still not up to par with its softness, but it’s calming down now.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m still maintaining my blowout from 3/29 for my sisters wedding on 3/30. I use macadamia oil and now pin curl in 6 nightly. I don’t recommend my process but I always maintain my straight style for 30 days but this time I’m treating my split ends. I didn’t recurl w/ heat but below is my left back quadrant.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I haven't tried any Soultanicals but with so many stories about inconsistencies with her products I'd be afraid to try em.


I have some deep conditioners and stuff from them, but the only thing I’ve used so far is the Frizz Whizz. I really like it lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 22, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I’m still maintaining my blow from 3/29 for my sisters wedding on 3/30. I use macadamia oil and pin curl in 6 now nightly. I don’t recommend my process but I always maintain my straight style for 30 days but this time I’m treating my split ends. I didn’t recurl but below is my left back quadrant.



The color, the shine, the thickness, the length: UNREAL. 
It MUST be Shea butter. 
Gorgeous!​


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 445869
> 
> This is an 18th month comparison. My hair looks the same length to me. But, I know it's longer in the April 2019 photo. If you look at the ends in the 2019 photo, there is more hair or length in the curl. My hair does not hang as it gets longer. It hangs at the same length unless I pull it.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks amazing. You can definitely tell the quality (length thickness and more) has definitely improved greatly!! 

I really appreciate your tip about not going to get a cut until AFTER you have surpassed your length goal because then story stylist always want to “even up” your hair. It’s one of the reasons I always tell them don’t worry and to cut my hair in layers - makes them cut less.  Last time I got a deeper cut because my stylist was trying to blend with my crown which is shorter because of some breakage I hadn’t experienced. Now I am slowly and lovingly growing that section out as the rest of my hair is continually reaching for new lengths. Thanks for all your great insights Chicoro!! They really do help take understanding and care of my hair to the next level


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 22, 2019)

You are most welcome @SunkissedLife !


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 22, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> *Your hair looks amazing. You can definitely tell the quality (length thickness and more) has definitely improved greatly*!!
> 
> I really appreciate your tip about not going to get a cut until AFTER you have surpassed your length goal because then story stylist always want to “even up” your hair. It’s one of the reasons I always tell them don’t worry and to cut my hair in layers - makes them cut less.  Last time I got a deeper cut because my stylist was trying to blend with my crown which is shorter because of some breakage I hadn’t experienced. Now I am slowly and lovingly growing that section out as the rest of my hair is continually reaching for new lengths. Thanks for all your great insights Chicoro!! They really do help take understanding and care of my hair to the next level



Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2019)

I want to keep using Queen Shea, but it’s not working well with my wash n go. It extends my dry time by a lot so my hair shrinks up a lot more. 

Maybe I need to use a shea mix without aloe vera gel.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

Why is it that the first thing kids do when they sneak into your stuff is put it in their hair?

 

My 18 month old was having him a good ole time in my Shea butter. Rubbed it in and everything 
 

Then started clapping and saying ALL DONE!


 

I couldn't even get mad! He did rub some in his pamper too though


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I’m still maintaining my blow from 3/29 frmy sisters wedding on 3/30. I use macadamia oil and pin curl in 6 now nightly. I don’t recommend my process but I always maintain my straight style for 30 days but this time I’m treating my split ends. I didn’t recurl w/ heat but below is my left back quadrant.



This is *only* 1 quadrant of your hair? 






*Raises up out the bed to get a closer look at all that hair*






*still mesmerized....let me borrow a pair of glasses from somewhere*






Just what I thought! Lush, thick and beautiful!


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Why is it that the first thing kids do when they sneak into your stuff is put it in their hair?
> 
> View attachment 445927
> 
> ...


How could he resist the creaminess and the delectable scents you create with the Shea?   
How could you do that to him, Mom?


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is *only* 1 quadrant of your hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I plan for an exceptional reveal this Dec-SHE.READY 2019 it’s going down!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I plan for an exceptional reveal this Dec-SHE.READY 2019 it’s going down!



*shimmies shoulders*
Ayeeeeeeee meet me in the club....it's going downnnnnn.....


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *shimmies shoulders*
> Ayeeeeeeee meet me in the club....it's going downnnnnn.....


 Yesss...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

Ummmmmmm......Shea Siblings.......


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

Now who else needs a Newport after watching her slice that yummy Shea Nilotica??!!! Wooo Chile!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 23, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I want to keep using Queen Shea, but it’s not working well with my wash n go. It extends my dry time by a lot so my hair shrinks up a lot more.
> 
> Maybe I need to use a shea mix without aloe vera gel.



Are you literally "going" after you wash? If not, you might try air drying or perhaps t-shirt/towel drying (plopping) for a while first, and then putting the shea mix on once your hair is mostly dry. How long is your hair? Mine is mostly past waist, and I often air dry for 2-3 hours before I put my shea/aloe mix. If I try to do an actual wash and go, and put on the shea right away, my hair will shrink above my shoulders. If I wait a few hours, it might cooperate a bit more, to APL...  .


----------



## LushLox (Apr 23, 2019)

I love how shea feels in my hair.  Admittedly I don't use pure shea, it is a balm but it has a lot of shea in it. But my hair feels great, my ends feel like they've had a decent drink of water - I am a believer! And to think I stayed away from it for the longest time out of fear that it would be too heavy


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 23, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Are you literally "going" after you wash? If not, you might try air drying or perhaps t-shirt/towel drying (plopping) for a while first, and then putting the shea mix on once your hair is mostly dry. How long is your hair? Mine is mostly past waist, and I often air dry for 2-3 hours before I put my shea/aloe mix. If I try to do an actual wash and go, and put on the shea right away, my hair will shrink above my shoulders. If I wait a few hours, it might cooperate a bit more, to APL...  .



I’m literally going. I wash my hair in the morning and I need to leave for work. I T-shirt dry a little before I apply the shea, but my hair is still very wet. I’m close to WL and it shrinks up to chin length. I guess I could use shea on the weekends when I have more time.

Maybe during the week I can use the shea/aloe on my ends.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 23, 2019)

I kinda of want some nilotica from 3CayG. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 23, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy At least it was Shea Butter and not Vaseline.


----------



## Saga (Apr 24, 2019)

A letter, from Saga to Shea buttah

Dearest Shea Buttah,

It is with a heavy heart that I share with you our sabbatical may be lasting a bit longer than I'd hoped. You see, I am wearing cornrows under wigs and your fluffy consistency does not penetrate the haft of my braids as do the OGs, Infusium 23 and Curly Proverbs Oil, do so well. I have been flirting with excel on the side, but make no mistake-you are my number one. I know slathering you on my ends is just a tease, but let it be a reminder of how I am missing you every moment. See you in another month, my sweeet shea. 

*Love always,
Saga the Shea Unicorn*


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 24, 2019)

Saga said:


> A letter, from Saga to Shea buttah
> 
> Dearest Shea Buttah,
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy At least it was Shea Butter and not Vaseline.



I know that's right! Let me count my blessings! LOL


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 24, 2019)

*Without the use of [Queen] Shea butter, it is not possible to work in the lake!*​
Lake Retba, also called 'Lac Rose', or Rose/Pink Lake, is in Senegal on the continent of Africa. This lake is as salty as the Dead Salt and saltier than the Dead Sea during Senegal's dry season.

It gets it color from a micro-algae called Dunaliella-salina. It grows here because of the lakes high salt content. *Workers mine salt here.  The workers use Shea butter to protect their skin from tissue damage by the salt *. The salt cuts the skin. Without the Shea butter, the wound continues to get larger and larger from the salt water.

Lake Retba in Senegal:



















​






To protect his skin from the harsh salinity, _*Fame rubs shea butter on his body *_before entering the water. "As a harvester, if you don't put *shea butter *on your skin, the salt will damage it and cut you," he said. "The longer you stay inside the lake, the larger the salty water makes your wounds. If you do not cover those wounds with* shea butter*, they will become worse."

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/27/world/africa/senegals-dead-sea-lake-retba/index.html




You can swim in the lake! Two boys swimming in Lake Retba!​






There is another lake like Lake Retba, located in Australia, called Hellier Lake.

Lake Hillier in Australia:​





The algae, is edible.



* Really, really, really orange
* 6,000 times higher in antioxidants and 8 times higher in minerals than spirulina!!!

Dunaliella salina is a micro-algae that grows in water with a very high salt content. The intense orange carotenoid pigment develops to protect the algae from the effects of the sun.





​D. salina is considered an extremophile, or an organism that thrives in environments that most others can’t tolerate, because of its rare ability to survive in salty habitats like this one. In fact, D. salina grows optimally at about 1.5–3.0 M NaCl, or about 3-6 times that of average seawater!  Even more curiously, as you expose D. salina to saltier environments, the pigment that makes it pink becomes more and more concentrated, indicating that it may have a role in protecting the cell from high salinity2.  But D. salina is mostly able to cope with extreme saltiness for two different reasons.  Firstly, it doesn’t have a cell wall (only a malleable membrane), allowing it to expand and contract to maintain a live-able internal salt concentration. Secondly, it’s able to produce high volumes of glycerol to balance out the pressure of the salt outside3.

D. salina has been grown in mass culture since the 1960’s4, but believe it or not, its extensive commercial success has had less to do with its ability to survive in extreme conditions and more to do with how very pink it is. All photosynthetic organisms have pigments (like the chlorophyll in plant leaves), but some organisms have more of a variety of pigments than others. D. salina is pink because it has very high levels of a carotenoid pigment called β-carotene. If that sounds vaguely healthy to you, it’s because β-carotene is the pigment that gives a lot of fruits and veggies their color.

For example, a cup of carrot juice has 22 milligrams of β-carotene (think β-“carrot”-ene)5.  Luckily for us, β-carotene does more than just make veggies colorful.  It is also converted into vitamin A inside your body!6 For that reason, β-carotene is often sold as a dietary supplement.  D. salina's bright pink β-carotene stores make it a very valuable (not to mention beautiful!) alga to cultivate.  Who knew it would be so healthy to look pretty in pink?


https://algaeresearchsupply.com/pages/dundunaliella-salina-the-algae-that-s-always-pretty-in-pink
​


----------



## keranikki (Apr 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ummmmmmm......Shea Siblings.......



You are a real one!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 24, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I plan for an exceptional reveal this Dec-SHE.READY 2019 it’s going down!


I can’t wait!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ummmmmmm......Shea Siblings.......


Ooohhh... you da real mvp!! Heading over there now


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2019)

Shea'd up curly bun


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 25, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shea'd up curly bun
> 
> View attachment 446027
> 
> View attachment 446029



 beautiful!


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 25, 2019)

Dp


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 25, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shea'd up curly bun
> 
> View attachment 446027
> 
> View attachment 446029


Black and shiny


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2019)

So I decided to treat myself to some Shea Nilotica because I deserve it, right? Right?!



So I throw a pound in my cart, go to check out but before I did...something told me to check my stash first.....






I found this......



That's 30 pounds of The Queen






I deleted that cart so fast......

But before I closed the tab, I checked her black soap as I used up all I had & I saw this on her website:





Y'all that is White African Soap. I was so intrigued...I just had to purchase 2 chucks of it. Looks like my visit to the 3cayG site was not in vain!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2019)

@MizzBFly @Chicoro Thank you pretty Ladies!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 26, 2019)

I've been wanting to try that soap. Let us know how you like it! @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I've been wanting to try that soap. *Let us know how you like it! *@ElevatedEnergy



Will do! I'm super excited to try it.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I've been wanting to try that soap. Let us know how you like it! @ElevatedEnergy





ElevatedEnergy said:


> Will do! I'm super excited to try it.



Anticipation dance for the update on the white African soap:


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So I decided to treat myself to some Shea Nilotica because I deserve it, right? Right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

If I get my hands on that white African soap, I'm going to TEAR.IT.UP! I'd probably use it up in 2 days.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

Breaking through those length barriers may not be easy. You may smack yourself in the face trying, but get on up and keep going! 





​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

https://i0.wp.com/www.laboiteverte....013/04/gif-anime-nature-01.gif?resize=600,400

Three kinds of African soaps from Ghana:


African black soap (nme samla)- most common brown kind
Cocoa Soap (samla din) - very dark brown in color
*White soap* (samla yen) - off white or white in color


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

My reaction ...





When I saw 3CAyG ships to Europe!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So I decided to treat myself to some Shea Nilotica because I deserve it, right? Right?! [...]
> 
> *Y'all that is White African Soap. I was so intrigued...I just had to purchase 2 chucks of it.* Looks like my visit to the 3cayG site was not in vain!



But wait, did I read on the site that each piece of soap is the size of one (1) soccer ball? So, does that mean you got soccer ball size soap coming to your house?


"ALL NATURAL-This soap is uniquely made and come as one Ball. The soap ball will weigh between 11ozs and 16+ozs.* Each puff is about the size of a kids soccer ball*. " Let the games begin.

....15 minutes later after  UPS delivers @ElevatedEnergy 's box from 3cayg to her doorstep:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My reaction ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> But wait, did I read on the site that each piece of soap is the size of one (1) soccer ball? So, does that mean you got soccer ball size soap coming to your house?
> 
> 
> "ALL NATURAL-This soap is uniquely made and come as one Ball. The soap ball will weigh between 11ozs and 16+ozs.* Each puff is about the size of a kids soccer ball*. " Let the games begin.
> ...



I'll be sure to weigh and post pics of my soccer ball sized soaps!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 26, 2019)

We got an Herbalist in training in the Shea House!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ayeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!



You find some of the best gifs


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> We got an Herbalist in training in the Shea House!



Trying to learn and soak up all this plant power!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 26, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> You find some of the best gifs



This one will always be my fav! It's like the answer to everything


----------



## ashbash (Apr 26, 2019)

So I’ve been using Mct oil on my scalp and it’s been about a week and my scalp is feeling great
It’s not itching
It’s not flaking
It’s not patchy or red!!!


Now the breakage...
I did olaplex 3 shampooed with olaplex 4 then mixed up some neutral protein filler and did a twenty min protein treatment rinsed and used olaplex 5
Still some minor breakage... will probably do a lighter protein treatment tomorrow

I’m trying to figure what shea I want to use... I think I might make a new mix with just avacado oil and safflower oil.... I’m trying to avoid regular coconut oil touching my scalp since I think that’s making my scalp flare up and all my mixes currently have coconut oil 
I’m thinking maybe I’ll mix in some mct oil instead...

Thoughts? Any advice on what I can do to further stop this breakage?


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 27, 2019)

Almost time for a new batch of ayurvedic shea. I think I'm also going to make a small batch of shea & almond oil together.  I've been loving sweet almond oil for myself and dd1. I have like 5 different shea blends in my cabinet right now serving different purposes.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Almost time for a new batch of ayurvedic shea. I think I'm also going to make a small batch of shea & almond oil together.  I've been loving sweet almond oil for myself and dd1.* I have like 5 different shea blends in my cabinet right now serving different purposes.*



That is understandable! I've got two main blends: one for my hair and one based in coffee oil for my scars.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 27, 2019)

Sweet almond blend in the freezer. Love this brand but the bottles are pretty small so I may just get almond oil in bulk and almond FO in the future.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Sweet almond blend in the freezer. Love this brand but the bottles are pretty small so I may just get almond oil in bulk and almond FO in the future.


Two thumbs up. DD1's twists look so good tonight.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 28, 2019)

I mixed some eyeshadow pigment into my shea to try to create the fenty lava effect and it actually came out nice. Once absorbed it leaves a nice glittery shimmer effect. Not as noticeable as the fenty but really pretty. It was just practice but i bought some gold pigment and aromatherapy body oil from bbworks to mix up in my next batch (which I'll make when the stuff comes in the mail) #summerready!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 28, 2019)

I've been wearing the same gray sweater for years, _literally._  Anyway....

*I finally see the length difference in my braided, pulled hair. *I found a stretched braided hair photo from 2017 and compared it against the one I posted a bit up thread from 2019. (post # 1766) https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ion-regimen-2019.841147/page-59#post-25176571

I see a difference of *4.5 - 5 inches* *in the length* of my braid between 2017 and 2019. That's some pretty good retention. I know I've trimmed and snipped a bit here and there during that time frame, too.

In the 2017 photo, my braid barely hung over my breast. The second picture shows it hangs much longer.  Even the little braid barely hanging over my right shoulder in the 2017 photo is considerable shorter than the little braid peeking over my left shoulder in the  2019 photo. Lastly, in the 2019 photo, I have my chin pointing down toward my chest. That position shortens my pulled braid a little bit. If I were to straighten my chin and pull it up more, my braid would be a bit longer.

And, what is even more satisfying is that the longer braid in the 2019 photo is not only longer it is also thicker on the ends than the 2017 braid.



I'm so amazed and floored by what Shea butter is doing for my length retention and length gains. This is why I am such an advocate of taking photos. It really helps you to see.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 28, 2019)

*Burn Scars Continue to Lighten: Coffee Oil Infused Shea Mix*​
I was exercising last night and I looked in the mirror at my legs. I noticed that my burn scars are not only fainter, now they are getting thinner. They are shrinking in width. I put on my glasses to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me.

I am *SURE* that is due to using the coffee infused sunflower oil and Shea butter mix. I know this for sure because I have been exfoliating and using vitamin E all along. The only change is the Coffee Infused Shea Mix. At the rate my scars are fading, they may be gone by August 2019! We will see.

Usually, when I get a burn, my burn scars are permanent, or if I am lucky, go away in 3 to 5 years. For these, this is year #2, as I burned my skin with boiling, hot, cooking grease in April 2017.

This recipe was provided by our resident herbalist in training: @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2019)

The evolution of my Shea Based Deep conditioner. Practice makes perfect yall!

Too light:
 


Too much air whipped in...perfect as a leave in or body lotion though!

 


Just Right:


----------



## Prisangela (Apr 28, 2019)

I've been MIA for a bit but still on course with my shea crack mixes on my head and on my body!


----------



## Prisangela (Apr 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The evolution of my Shea Based Deep conditioner. Practice makes perfect yall!
> 
> Too light:
> View attachment 446157
> ...


mind sharing your ratios and ingredients?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> mind sharing your ratios and ingredients?



I shared one upthread that can be added and tweaked depending on what your hair likes.

I dont feel like looking for the post but it was this recipe:
90 grams water
7 grams shea
3 grams BTMS 50

That one is easy and light.

To make it heavier...decrease the water and increase the shea and btms by 5 grams at a time until you get the desired consistency/Moisture level for your hair.

My DC is a bit more complicated and most wouldnt just have the ingredients sitting around, but the recipe I provided already will be a good starting point for tweaking & playing around with.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 28, 2019)

Lawdhamercy that "just right" pic @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The evolution of my Shea Based Deep conditioner. Practice makes perfect yall!
> 
> Too light:
> View attachment 446157
> ...


This looks amazingly delicious!! 
I know you shared this recipe already upthread right?  
Please don’t make me try to justify to hubs purchasing a stand alone mixer *just for Shea* we just upgraded our fridge to Samsung 3 drawer w/bells and whistles oy vey!  Hmmm... but as I type I could probably try Offerup or Ebay for a gently used one since it’s just for Shea


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Lawdhamercy that "just right" pic @ElevatedEnergy




It's got tons of fenugreek mucilage in it too that I allowed to develop over 2 days prior to creating the conditioner. I was slip and sliding all over my shower.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> This looks amazingly delicious!!
> I know you shared this recipe already upthread right?
> Please don’t make try to justify to hubs purchasing a stand alone mixer *just for Shea* we just upgraded our fridge to Samsung 3 drawer w/bells and whistles oy vey!  Hmmm... but as I type I could probably try Offerup or Ebay for a gently used one since it’s just for Shea



I have a seperate standing mixer, pots, pans, utensils etc. all for mixing and creating stuff. So I cant help talk you out of it Sis, so lets work on talking your hubby into it shall we?

*grabs mic*

Oh sweet husband, will you please turn your head while our dear sister @MizzBFly throws a mixer in a cart and checks out?!!! She needzzzz it for her Shea fix. Please & thankyou! 

Or just bat those beautiful eyes of yours....






Twirl a few of those juicy twists.....






And BAM! He will be convinced!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2019)

Here is the calculator I use for formulating products:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Calculators/Batch_Size_Calculator.aspx

And just a sample of a leave in I've been trying to perfect. 

 

I'm still working on it though, but at least this will give a general idea.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 28, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> This looks amazingly delicious!!
> I know you shared this recipe already upthread right?
> Please don’t make try to justify to hubs purchasing a stand alone mixer *just for Shea* we just upgraded our fridge to Samsung 3 drawer w/bells and whistles oy vey!  Hmmm... but as I type I could probably try Offerup or Ebay for a gently used one since it’s just for Shea


Lol I've been wanting to have completely separate tools and such for hair mixing. I have a dedicated slow cooker for melting shea and oil infusions and a small Ninja Express for now.


----------



## Artemis24 (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm at the bottom of my first jar of my shea mix and I have another in reserve. I'll probably still mix a new jar because I want to try something different. I stretched my hair in the shower a few days ago and my longest strands touched the top of my butt! I initially thought it was shed hair trying to come out lol. I think the bulk is MBL now. I need a haircut to even things out but I'll wait until the end of the year. 

I'm in mini twists for the first time and I hope to keep them in until the end of summer. They're a little past SL and I can't wait to see them at APL.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have a seperate standing mixer, pots, pans, utensils etc. all for mixing and creating stuff. So I cant help talk you out of it Sis, so lets work on talking your hubby into it shall we?
> 
> *grabs mic*
> 
> ...


And I’ll throw in a ...


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here is the calculator I use for formulating products:
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Calculators/Batch_Size_Calculator.aspx
> 
> ...


This is exactly What will take our ideas/formulas  to the next level thanks @ElevatedEnergy   This will also help with the art of my persuasion


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 28, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> I'm at the bottom of my first jar of my shea mix and I have another in reserve. I'll probably still mix a new jar because I want to try something different. I stretched my hair in the shower a few days ago and my longest strands touched the top of my butt! I initially thought it was shed hair trying to come out lol. I think the bulk is MBL now. I need a haircut to even things out but I'll wait until the end of the year.
> 
> I'm in mini twists for the first time and I hope to keep them in until the end of summer. They're a little past SL and I can't wait to see them at APL.


Top of butt... these are tears of joyfor you!
creator willing top of butt status for me in December


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 28, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy I wanna stick my hand in ALL of your mixtures and just squish them  They look so delectable


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh and thanks for the calculator!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 29, 2019)

13 shea'd up braids after a water rinse this evening with the sweet almond shea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy I wanna stick my hand in ALL of your mixtures and just squish them  They look so delectable



They smell good too! I found some Victoria secret fragrance oil dupes a while back. I've been walking around with my hair smelling like Vanilla Lace & Amber Romance.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 29, 2019)

I think the almond shea might be my favorite mix yet.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 30, 2019)

Yesterday I did my braids fresh in the morning. I decided to leave my braids loose. I got three (3) compliments on my braids.

One male client said, "I like your hair!" A receptionist said, "Look at those lovely braids. I'm sure it took some time to do those."  At the office, my co-worker said, "I like your hair!"

The power and force of Queen Shea.














​


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunday I washed my hair and did a protein treatment. My favorite is Aphogee 2 Step but that is *NOT *what I used. I'm holding on to strands of length right now. If I were to use Aphogee 2 with the strands, my hair sticks together and they tend to break off during the protein process.

I used a leave in that is gentle on my scraggly hair (Brazilian Keratin):






I saw a difference immediately. My hair was instantly shinier, blacker with more tensile or springy-ness.

I washed, conditioned, put in this leave in reconstructor and put my hair in bantus overnight. It wasn't until the next day I put in my SCurl and Shea butter.

I felt like the protein could do a better job for my hair if it was working on my hair by itself. And, it had time to dry overnight.

I love to use whipped Aphogee 2 Step when the bulk of my hair is at mostly the same length. I always use it after my hair has been heat styled, ie blowdried and pressed.

I changed from using the Aphogee 2 Step when I started implementing my Shea butter and Ends Routine. That is because with the Shea butter and Ends Routine, I get lots of little hairs growing to longer lengths.

Although the hairs are healthy, they are not strong enough to survive an Aphogee 2 Step process, without sticking and breaking off. I learned that the hard way and lost all my scragglies, in 2017 I think. I won't be doing that again!


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2019)

March was rich with Shea Made Hair Unicorns. April was very quiet. What's up for May? 






Let's Make some 'Corns!​


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> I'm at the bottom of my first jar of my shea mix and I have another in reserve. *I'll probably still mix a new jar because I want to try something different. I stretched my hair in the shower a few days ago and my longest strands touched the top of my butt!* I initially thought it was shed hair trying to come out lol. I think the bulk is MBL now. I need a haircut to even things out but I'll wait until the end of the year.
> 
> I'm in mini twists for the first time and I hope to keep them in until the end of summer. They're a little past SL and I can't wait to see them at APL.



She said strand*s*, that means the rest is VERY likely to get this long.

Queen Shea is:​





@Artemis24 , See you and the BULK of your hair, at butt length, December 2019!​


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here is the calculator I use for formulating products:
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Calculators/Batch_Size_Calculator.aspx
> 
> ...




This. Is. Amazing. Thank you!!!!

No wonder your mixes look so yummy — careful planning and record keeping. Keep experimenting and growing that beautiful mane girl!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2019)

@Chicoro

It's here!!!!





Weight is 12.6 ounces for 1, and 12.9 for the 2nd

This soft white soap is verrrrryyyyyy fluffy. Soft with a very gentle and mild cleansing effect.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 1, 2019)

Very gentle and mild cleansing you say? I neeeeed it. I feel like it'd be a great wash in between regular black soap use.


----------



## Chicoro (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> It's here!!!!
> 
> ...



It looks like Heaven  and I bet it feels like  clouds!


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 2, 2019)

@Chicoro I used to use NuNaatproducts, I can't find them where I leave anymore they were so cheap but WORKED!

How do you wear your hair in 3 braids?  I am nosy.


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 2, 2019)

I came in here to update.  I haven't done a length check and probably wont for awhile but I am sheaing everyday., this might sound excessive but  I have fine hair and it is humid here already.  I am retaining length and my hair feels amazing.  I will snap a picture sometime today but we all know i Have posting issues.


----------



## Chicoro (May 2, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> @Chicoro I used to use NuNaatproducts, I can't find them where I leave anymore they were so cheap but WORKED!
> 
> How do you wear your hair in 3 braids?  I am nosy.



I wear 8 braids! I then pull them back into 1 and put on a baggie! Let me know if this is still not clear.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2019)

Ok so this White African Black Soap is the business. Gone head nih 3cayg! She is killing the Shea & Black Soap Game. 

It doesnt take long to liquify. I added around 8 ounces of room temperature distilled water to 3 ounces of the white soap. It melted on contact 

 


This was after around 8 or so minutes.

 

I added some rose clay, rhassoul clay, a few other ingredients and it took on a pretty pink color.

 

 

The bubbles are big but more like foam.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> March was rich with Shea Made Hair Unicorns. April was very quiet. *What's up for May? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May is about to be lit! It's my born month, so I'll be birthday'ing all month long. I need some newly made Shea Unicorns to come out of hiding to help me celebrate! 

Where yall at?!!!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok so this White African Black Soap is the business. Gone head nih 3cayg! She is killing the Shea & Black Soap Game.
> 
> It doesnt take long to liquify. I added around 8 ounces of room temperature distilled water to 3 ounces of the white soap. It melted on contact
> 
> ...


Ooooo looks really nice. I wonder how it performs in comparison to black soap.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Ooooo looks really nice. I wonder how it performs in comparison to black soap.



Very similar. I used it on my face this morning. Like I mentioned upthread, it is a bit more gentle though. I dont add oils to my cleansers, (I dont see the point) as I want it to cleanse well. However, if you do add oils....it would be even more gentle. 

I like this one over regular black soap because I was done with coverting it to shampoo/face wash within a few minutes. So, it is easier to work with than regular black soap. Not something to go out of your way to buy if you already have a black soap you like....but its nice nonetheless.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok so this White African Black Soap is the business. Gone head nih 3cayg! She is killing the Shea & Black Soap Game.
> 
> It doesnt take long to liquify. I added around 8 ounces of room temperature distilled water to 3 ounces of the white soap. It melted on contact
> 
> ...




Your soap looks soo pretty !! Sounds like a wonderful new cleanser. Congrats on your new find!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 2, 2019)

Washed my hair Tuesday night and did 2 jumbo flat twists that I pinned up. This morning I revitalized my hair with a quick spritz of water and using my DIY flax seed gel and Shea butter. Omg the shine the softness the definition. I really liked using this product combo!! 

Pulled into two ponytails, removed the elastics and slathered Shea on the length to braid. My hair feels so moist and juicy and like these braids would retain alll the length. Can't wait til my hair is longer and this style looks super cute!


----------



## Chicoro (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok so this White African Black Soap is the business. Gone head nih 3cayg! She is killing the Shea & Black Soap Game.
> 
> It doesnt take long to liquify. I added around 8 ounces of room temperature distilled water to 3 ounces of the white soap. It melted on contact
> 
> ...




Me, when I get my hands on some of that white African Soap:


----------



## water_n_oil (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Very similar. I used it on my face this morning. Like I mentioned upthread, it is a bit more gentle though. I dont add oils to my cleansers, (I dont see the point) as I want it to cleanse well. However, if you do add oils....it would be even more gentle.
> 
> I like this one over regular black soap because I was done with coverting it to shampoo/face wash within a few minutes. So, it is easier to work with than regular black soap. *Not something to go out of your way to buy if you already have a black soap you like*....but its nice nonetheless.



_Still gonna get it anyway..._


----------



## water_n_oil (May 2, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Washed my hair Tuesday night and did 2 jumbo flat twists that I pinned up. This morning I revitalized my hair with a quick spritz of water and using my DIY flax seed gel and Shea butter. Omg the shine the softness the definition. I really liked using this product combo!!
> 
> Pulled into two ponytails, removed the elastics and slathered Shea on the length to braid. My hair feels so moist and juicy and like these braids would retain alll the length. Can't wait til my hair is longer and this style looks super cute!


I've been considering revisiting flax seed gel. I mainly like it for dd1. I just don't style our hair often enough to really warrant making it all the time. May be time to get a preservative in that case.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> _Still gonna get it anyway..._




I don't blame you! I have the nerve to still want some Shea Nilotica, even with all this Ivory shea in my house.  I'mma grab a pound or 2 in the fall. LOL


----------



## water_n_oil (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I don't blame you! I have the nerve to still want some Shea Nilotica, even with all this Ivory shea in my house.  I'mma grab a pound or 2 in the fall. LOL


I have a cart right now with 5lbs of ivory, 5lbs of regular black soap, 1 ball of the white soap, 16oz almond oil, and a pound of nilotica lol. I'm not gonna pull the trigger yet as I don't truly need it all right now.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> May is about to be lit! It's my born month, so I'll be birthday'ing all month long. I need some newly made Shea Unicorns to come out of hiding to help me celebrate!
> 
> Where yall at?!!!!


Happy early birthday!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok so this White African Black Soap is the business. Gone head nih 3cayg! She is killing the Shea & Black Soap Game.
> 
> It doesnt take long to liquify. I added around 8 ounces of room temperature distilled water to 3 ounces of the white soap. It melted on contact
> 
> ...


This looks like it would be a great all natural everything shampoo. Maybe with some herbs or herbal infused oil added for extra nourishment...  ideas ideas!?!?!?!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 2, 2019)

I swear @Chicoro  next yr you should call the thread all natural everything challange.... It's become about so much more than queen shea... but she will always have her hierarchy in the thread.


----------



## Chicoro (May 3, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I swear @Chicoro  next yr you should call the thread all natural everything challange.... It's become about so much more than queen shea... but she will always have her hierarchy in the thread.



I'll be retiring next year and passing the torch. My work is done here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'll be retiring next year and passing the torch. My work is done here.


----------



## Chicoro (May 3, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I swear @Chicoro  next yr you should call the thread all natural everything challange.... It's become about so much more than queen shea... but she will always have her hierarchy in the thread.



These Shea threads seem to always be filled to the brim with a wealth of knowledge!

I'm still spinning from the coffee infused Shea butter and oil mix recipe from @ElevatedEnergy . My burn scars are shrinking down at a rapid pace. If I weren't seeing it with my own eyes, I wouldn't have believed it myself!


And who would have thought a lake could be naturally pink? Or, that Shea butter is required to work and in  said lake to protect one's skin from harsh salt.

Amazing stuff!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Happy early birthday!!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'll be retiring next year and passing the torch. My work is done here.



You have done such an awesome job with this Shea Challenge. It is hands down the most enjoyable challenge that I have participted in since joining the board. We gotta make sure that the Shea Extravaganza in December is indeed a celebration!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> This looks like it would be a great all natural everything shampoo. Maybe with some *herbs or herbal infused oil added for extra nourishment.*..  ideas ideas!?!?!?!



Ummmm that sounds yummy right there!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2019)

My Shea Baby strikes again. This time, instead of greasing himself down....he decided to Shea up our puppy.  My entire house is full of Shea Fiends!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Shea Baby strikes again. This time, instead of greasing himself down....he decided to Shea up our puppy.  My entire house is full of Shea Fiends!


That puppy's coat will be soft and shinning lol.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Shea Baby strikes again. This time, instead of greasing himself down....he decided to Shea up our puppy.  My entire house is full of Shea Fiends!



LOL!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> That puppy's coat will be soft and shinning lol.



He licked most of it off  and keep going around the house sniffing for more


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Shea Baby strikes again. This time, instead of greasing himself down....he decided to Shea up our puppy.  My entire house is full of Shea Fiends!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> He licked most of it off  and keep going around the house sniffing for more


we got another convert


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> These Shea threads seem to always be filled to the brim with a wealth of knowledge!
> 
> I'm still spinning from the coffee infused Shea butter and oil mix recipe from @ElevatedEnergy . My burn scars are shrinking down at a rapid pace. If I wasn't seeing it with my own eyes, I wouldn't believe it myself.
> 
> ...


It really is!!!!! Thats why this is my fave thread!!!! U should start one every yr because no one could lead the thread like u @Chicoro


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'll be retiring next year and passing the torch. My work is done here.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!Please don't go!!!!!! We'd miss u too much


----------



## keranikki (May 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> He licked most of it off  and keep going around the house sniffing for more



I don't know what it is about Shea butter, but dogs love it.  My friend's pitbull will hover around me to lick it off my hands.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> He licked most of it off  and keep going around the house sniffing for more


Lmao, the dog is converted into a shea head yall.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 3, 2019)

Oh lawd, the baby done greased up the dog 
And the dog was like “what is this stuff on me? Lemme give it a lick. Or five. Hmm, not bad.”


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 3, 2019)

Had a bit of a hiatus. Needed to renew my subscription, but you know...

*cardi b voice* I had to pay deez bills, ya know what I mean? Hehehe.

Relaxed my hair yesterday, processed a lot quicker than I expected, but it got my problem areas smoothed down from last relaxer that didn’t take so well, so everything, and I do mean EVERYTHING is now pin straight.

Prior to I had been doing a butter rinse in the shower. Take some Shea Butter, cut it with an oil of choice (Almond Oil), Condition, apply butter on top, rinse in shower, boom! Even coating from root to tip. Think I’ve been doing that for like 3-4 weeks now.

I will post up a picture maybe next week, currently am 2 inches from classic. 2 inches!!! Yaaassss!!!

My birthday is tommorow so I’m throwing my hair up In a bun, and preparing to get TURNT!

Next two months will be me honing in on my scalp and hair, to make sure these hair feets see Classic length. I’ve bought new products as well, and will be posting a few reviews in the near future.

Off to work now to get dis monayyy.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 3, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I don't know what it is about Shea butter, but dogs love it.  My friend's pitbull will hover around me to lick it off my hands.


Oh no, I am NOT an animal person at all. I may need to curb my shea usage when I am around people with pets.


----------



## keranikki (May 3, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Oh no, I am NOT an animal person at all. I may need to curb my shea usage when I am around people with pets.


I understand my dear.  There is nothing like being delicious to someone you don't like, lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 3, 2019)

keranikki said:


> I understand my dear.  *There is nothing like being delicious to someone you don't like, lol.*




Ain’t that the truth.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 3, 2019)

ok ladies i've finally perfected my (going out) summer shea for my skin. Its the dupe of fenty lava. 
 
 
 
it needs more fragrance but either than that it's great!!!! Wearing it tomorrow.... I have a reg body shea mix that has coffee oil in it(can't waste my good stuff).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 3, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Had a bit of a hiatus. Needed to renew my subscription, but you know...
> 
> *cardi b voice* I had to pay deez bills, ya know what I mean? Hehehe.
> 
> ...


Happy bday!!! Was wondering where u were. Grow feets Grow!!!!!!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Happy bday!!! Was wondering where u were. Grow feets Grow!!!!!!



You know I won’t be gone long lol

Loving that shimmer Shea mixture. Knowing me I would’ve dumped my bronzer palate in some Shea Butter and called it a day lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> You know I won’t be gone long lol
> 
> Loving that shimmer Shea mixture. Knowing me I would’ve dumped my bronzer palate in some Shea Butter and called it a day lol


Thats how i did my first batch. I broke up a couple of eyeshadows that were bronzy but i didnt wear... it actually worked


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Thats how i did my first batch. I broke up a couple of eyeshadows that were bronzy but i didnt wear... it actually worked



Ayyeeee smart brains think alike! If I could get away with glitter not irritating my skin I’d go the glitter route. Like the really powdery glitter.


----------



## Chicoro (May 4, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Oh no, I am NOT an animal person at all. *I may need to curb my shea usage when I am around **people* [forget the pets!] with pets.



I'm sorry @yamilee21 , but you just may be out of luck. You see, we've had at least one incident and intervention of human men acting in funny ways, turning around, following and ASKING and SNIFFING an unknown Shea Sister, due to her Shea mixture. Sometimes they are sexy and sometimes the experience may be like this...









keranikki said:


> I understand my dear. * There is nothing like being delicious to someone you don't like, lol.*


That scenario would be the equivalent to this...








ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *Ain’t that the truth*.



So stay vigilant and on the lookout.






'Cause Queen Shea has power over EVERY level on the Taxonomic Rank! Ain't nothing immune.







And add to the fact that so many women on here at LHCF are 'fine'  and pretty, too?!

Let's just say that YOU, @yamilee21 have been 'lucky' that
NOTHING and NOONE
has YET  approached
YOU!






It may be just... a matter of time. So my Shea Sisters...







​


----------



## Chicoro (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ok ladies i've finally perfected my (going out) summer shea for my skin. Its the dupe of fenty lava.
> View attachment 446405
> View attachment 446407
> View attachment 446409
> it needs more fragrance but either than that it's great!!!! Wearing it tomorrow.... I have a reg body shea mix that has coffee oil in it(can't waste my good stuff).



That's a pretty result! But, I'm confused. Why are you putting on what YOU already have. I thought we established up thread that it was _*YOUR GLOW*_ that Fenty Cosmetics bottled and sold?  You've got pictures and receipts in a prior post to prove it, too!


----------



## Chicoro (May 4, 2019)

_*
Coffee Oil Benefits
(Coffee Oil Infused Shea Butter Mixes out here Eliminating Stretch Marks and old Burn Scars!)

AHA! "Increases natural production of collagen and elastin –* The extra high concentration of essential fatty acids, sterols, Vitamin E, 
and antioxidants *spurs your skin’s natural production into overdrive*."_​http://blog.levenrose.com/15-surprising-skin-benefits-of-coffee-bean-oil-and-green-coffee-bean-oil/


*Green Coffee Oil 
(I'm going to grandfather in Roasted Coffee Oil and say it has these benefits as well. Right or wrong!)*
https://www.lecaracoli.com/en/organic-green-coffee-oil/​

*An oil rich in fatty acids*

Numerous scientific studies have described the benefits of green coffee oil. Its exceptional composition rich in essential fatty acids, as well as the presence of sterols, vitamin E and coffee diterpenes, makes it particularly effective in skin care.

_*Green coffee oil has a recognized action to stimulate the production of collagen, elastin and glycosaminoglycans, thus allowing the formation of a new connective tissue.*_

It helps fight free radicals, maintains proper hydration of the skin and improves its elasticity.

*Anti-wrinkles and anti-aging*

Thanks to these valuable properties and to its antioxidant action, the green coffee oil is used as a key ingredient in anti-ageing products, helping to combat wrinkles and improving firmness and texture of the skin.

 It significantly increases the production of AQP-3 protein, responsible for transporting water to the upper layers of the skin, reducing excessive dryness of the face and small wrinkles.

In addition, green coffee oil has regenerative capabilities, improves the balance of the entire structure of the connective tissue of the skin, helping to visibly reduce some more serious skin problems.

In fact, it stimulates circulation and helps to burn fat. In fact, it is also used in products for the treatment of cellulite and stretch marks


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That's a pretty result! But, I'm confused. Why are you putting on what YOU already have. I thought we established up thread that it was _*YOUR GLOW*_ that Fenty Cosmetics bottled and sold?  You've got pictures and receipts in a prior post to prove it, too!


Not sure about that one @Chicoro ... Your too much


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ok ladies i've finally perfected my (going out) summer shea for my skin. Its the dupe of fenty lava.
> View attachment 446405
> View attachment 446407
> View attachment 446409
> it needs more fragrance but either than that it's great!!!! Wearing it tomorrow.... I have a reg body shea mix that has coffee oil in it(can't waste my good stuff).



This looks delicious!!!! Get yo glow on Sis! Every time you post, I think about that picture of you when you were younger. Your were looking back like....yeah I know I'm bad, now WHET?!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This looks delicious!!!! Get yo glow on Sis! Every time you post, I think about that picture of you when you were younger. Your were looking back like....yeah I know I'm bad, now WHET?!!!!



THAT's the picture I am talking about!



VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> *Not sure about that one* @Chicoro ... Your too much



I'm sure!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

@mzteaze Did you ever figure out your Black Soap & Shea Butter shampoo situation? I've been playing around with an ingredient lately that I think might help you.


----------



## Chicoro (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @mzteaze Did you ever figure out your Black Soap & Shea Butter shampoo situation? I*'ve been playing around with an ingredient lately that I think might help you*.



Don't leave us hanging!!!!! What you got?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> THAT's the picture I am talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure!


ohhhh.... yeah i'm getting my "glow" back. Did u see the updated weightloss pics i put in the health random thoughts? Don;t wanna post them here cuz its not as secure as other sections. @Chicoro


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Don't leave us hanging!!!!! What you got?


yeah i'm wondering too!!! she be coming up with some magical stuff!!! I swear your concoctions perform miracles @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Don't leave us hanging!!!!! What you got?



 I was waiting to see if @mzteaze was still interested, if not...it's not a must have 

Her question was along the lines of:
She saw a shampoo that was sold with only African Black soap and Shea butter and if I knew of a way to blend it together in a shampoo. 

I had a similar situation but for a different product I'm working on and I've been using Polysorbate 80. It's similar to BTMS as it helps emulsify oil and water, but the difference is it doesnt thicken your mixture in the way that BTMS does. It is a water soluble emulsifier so it's best in shampoos or a water based spray. 

I've been making my own rosewater and using it as an Emulsifier to combine the oil thats also in the spray, so I dont have to constantly shake it up when I use it. I find it to be mildly conditioning too. 

There are a few old threads here where some members rubbed it directly on the scalp (DHT blocker) which also made me think it would be perfect in a shampoo for @mzteaze by readimg some of her posts around the forum. I think Polysorbate 80 along with Rosemary tea, african black soap & shea olein oil would make a good shampoo for you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ohhhh.... yeah i'm getting my "glow" back. Did u see the updated weightloss pics i put in the health random thoughts? Don;t wanna post them here cuz its not as secure as other sections. @Chicoro



Let me run over to the health forum to see all this fine-ness! (I totally just made that word up)


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Let me run over to the health forum to see all this fine-ness! (I totally just made that word up)


lol... i make up words to suit my fancy all the time... lol... i aint fine yet. just working my way to the fin line


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 4, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I've been considering revisiting flax seed gel. I mainly like it for dd1. I just don't style our hair often enough to really warrant making it all the time. May be time to get a preservative in that case.



That’s why I stopped making it myself lol but the slip and moisture is amazing esp for it to be a gel.  I am curious to try premade if it were really natural but yea I wouldn’t keep it longer than 1-2 weeks in the fridge


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'll be retiring next year and passing the torch. My work is done here.



Whaaaaat ?!!



Don’t go !!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was waiting to see if @mzteaze was still interested, if not...it's not a must have
> 
> Her question was along the lines of:
> She saw a shampoo that was sold with only African Black soap and Shea butter and if I knew of a way to blend it together in a shampoo.
> ...


hmmmmm you give me great ideas!!!!


----------



## mzteaze (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was waiting to see if @mzteaze was still interested, if not...it's not a must have
> 
> Her question was along the lines of:
> She saw a shampoo that was sold with only African Black soap and Shea butter and if I knew of a way to blend it together in a shampoo.
> ...



I bought all of the ingredients except for a preservative.  That's why I haven't made it up yet.  I even found a recipe.

But I love that you remembered my interest.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> lol... i make up words to suit my fancy all the time... lol*... i aint fine yet.* just working my way to the fin line



Now wait dang minute now!







I saw the pics!






I saw the proof!!!







You all the way fine ma'am....today. Right now.

Yes, in the future you will be finer (another made up word) but today...you still bad!!!!!

With yo Fenty-Golden-Shea-Glazed-up-Body Self!
*And yes, I clapped between each of those words*


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now wait dang minute now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  I'm thinking about buying that white african soap and making a shampoo with it by making a tea out of the herbs i have(as the water in the mix) some bentonite clay and my herbal oil infusion. Would that go bad fast?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

I couldn't wait so i decided to experiment... I boiled some water and put a little african black soap from 3 cay g of course and a baggie of herbs to brew. After the water cools off i'll add a lil bentonite clay and oil. Lets see what happens. I fig i can leave it in the fridge(just in case).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  I'm thinking about buying that white african soap and making a shampoo with it by making a tea out of the herbs i have(as the water in the mix) some bentonite clay and my herbal oil infusion. Would that go bad fast?



The ph (even watered down) will be high so this alone will stop it from going bad too fast, but I would still put it in the fridge and use it within a week. I always preseve my stuff though AND still refridgerate it. Potassium Sorbate has become my fav preservative....that with citric acid to balance the ph.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The ph (even watered down) will be high so this alone will stop it from going bad too fast, but I would still put it in the fridge and use it within a week. I always preseve my stuff though AND still refridgerate it. Potassium Sorbate has become my fav preservative....that with citric acid to balance the ph.


good to know... i'm gonna start calling you our resident diy pusher. 

It came out great. I had some p&j fragrance oils so added some grapefruit to scent it. It smelled too earthy for me (even my mom said it smelled earthy). The fragrance oil covered it right up. My mom is now my sniff tester.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> yeah i'm wondering too!!! *she be coming up with some magical stuff!!! I swear your concoctions perform miracles @ElevatedEnergy*



Yes Gawd they do! Im a witness. Lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Yes Gawd they do! Im a witness. Lol.








Yay!!! So did the 2nd recipe come out ok?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yay!!! So did the 2nd recipe come out ok?


I haven't tried the new recipe yet. Still using up the first batch before I attempt to make it again. I recently decided to use up any previous DIY products before making new ones. Hoping to try it again in the next few weeks.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 5, 2019)

Think I may tweak my ayurvedic shea next batch to give a little runnier consistency. Something like the CD Hair Balm. I remember absolutely loving that stuff early on in my curl journey.


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ohhhh.... yeah i'm getting my "glow" back. *Did u see the updated weightloss pics i put in the health random thoughts? Don;t wanna post them here cuz its not as secure as other sections.* @Chicoro



Let me go look!


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ohhhh.... yeah i'm getting my "glow" back. Did u see the updated weightloss pics i put in the health random thoughts? Don;t wanna post them here cuz its not as secure as other sections. @Chicoro



I took a gander and you look GREAT!​


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> yeah i'm wondering too!!! she be coming up with some *magical stuff*!!! I swear your concoctions perform miracles @ElevatedEnergy



Whispers and looks around conspiratorally ...."Of course she comes up with magical stuff, she's a _UNICORN_! Come on, now...you KNOW this!"​





​


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Whaaaaat ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t go !!!




I'm trying to normalize my future absence, by mentioning it early. And you all are counter-acting me by normalizing that I stay, early.

Stop trying to thwart me, people!​





Go, girl!







Grab that knob!






Do a trick to distract them!





I'm out!






I can pass the torch:






To the next person!






Perhaps...if there are  6,000 posts by Dec 2019, I may reconsider...









​


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Whispers and looks around conspiratorally ...."Of course she comes up with magical stuff, she's a _UNICORN_! Come on, now...you KNOW this!"​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i should have known better than to question her unicorn magicalness


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Let me run over to the health forum to see all this fine-ness! (*I totally just made that word up*)



Hold up, wait a minute...






Girl,  That's a word. We gone give you credit for all them magical mixes, but I'm going to have take this one back!​



​


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> [...]
> You all the way fine ma'am....today. Right now.
> Yes, in the future you will be finer (another made up word) but today...you still bad!!!!!
> With yo *Fenty-Golden-Shea-Glazed-up-Body Self*!
> **And yes, I clapped between each of those words**



"*Fenty* (clap) *Golden* (clap) *Shea* (clap) *Glazed* (clap) *up *(clap) *Body *(clap) *Self* (clap)!"​


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> good to know... i*'m gonna start calling you our resident diy pusher. *
> 
> It came out great. I had some p&j fragrance oils so added some grapefruit to scent it. It smelled too earthy for me (even my mom said it smelled earthy). The fragrance oil covered it right up. My mom is now my sniff tester.









Uh, un, nope: She's our *'Shea Sister Herbalist in Training*'! We bought to have a
Doctor Unicorn up in here!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Uh, un, nope: She's our *'Shea Sister Herbalist in Training*'! We bought to have a
> Doctor Unicorn up in here!


Shes gonna make us all herbalist in training. We;re here to learn @ElevatedEnergy . I can't wait to use my black soap shampoo. My goal is booty length hair


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hold up, wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I'm trying to normalize my future absence, by mentioning it early. And you all are counter-acting me by normalizing that I stay, early.
> 
> Stop trying to thwart me, people!​
> 
> ...




Hurry!!!! Post away Shea Siblings! We gots to keep our Dear @Chicoro hosting!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> *Shes gonna make us all herbalist in training.* We;re here to learn @ElevatedEnergy . I can't wait to use my black soap shampoo. My goal is booty length hair





I just now noticed this! This is so true.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, I will commit to teaching more as I learn.







*Especially on how to make your own hair products and customize it to fit your hair.*

Right now, I am focusing on developing a full plant based product line exclusively for my hair. Not to sell...but simply just because nobody knows my hair better than me, so who better to formulate products to give it exactly what it needs to thrive and flourish?

I have... and/or working on:

*As cleansers:*
1) Clay & Black Soap Shampoo (Deep Cleanse)
2) Pumpkin & Fig Cleansing Conditioner (Gentle Cleanse)

*Conditioner/Leave in/Moisturize/Detangler *etc....my all in one lol:
3) Marshmallow Rose Conditioning Milk

*Deep Hydrating Treatment:*
4) Fenugreek & Banana Mask

*Strengthening Treatment:*
5) Avocado Cream & Argan Restorative Mask

*Moisturizer, light weight leave in for roller sets, Scalp health, Growth Booster:*
6) RoseWater Bamboo Scalp & Hair Tonic

*Sealant*:
7)Shea & Oats Whipped Butter

Most are Shea Based (duh)....

So if yall are ready....class will be in session Jan 2020!










For now.....stay Shea'd up! Your Shea Sister is still learning & testing.


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, I will commit to teaching more as I learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so creative! That would be great. I’m trying to reduce how many products I buy bc of the waste it can produce and the expense. There’s only so many ways to repurpose a DC jar -  not enough shea  to fill them lol. My first experiment will be to try and make a DIY Aphogee 2 Step Treatment out of gelatin (via found a recipe online)


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, I will commit to teaching more as I learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Chicoro hint hint 

@ElevatedEnergy  those all sound awesome!!!! With all the knowledge i've learned from this thread i now can make my own diy moisturizing dc, protein dc (using moisturizing recipe and adding neutral protein filler), shampoo ( thanks for the inspiration its awesome and smells heavenly), and sealant. I'm not bold enough to try leave ins but LOVE making teas and oil infusions now using herbs and other goodies. Who woulda thought!!!! I make my own skin products and bath soak too (inspired by this thread as well) My skin (and hair) is my most prized posession (NOW!!!).


----------



## mzteaze (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The ph (even watered down) will be high so this alone will stop it from going bad too fast, but I would still put it in the fridge and use it within a week. I always preseve my stuff though AND still refridgerate it. Potassium Sorbate has become my fav preservative....that with citric acid to balance the ph.



I'm glad you answered this question because I looked at the label of the product I bought.  They don't list a preservative at all, which makes me question the need for a preservative.

Of course every recipe I've looked at doesn't address the need to preserve OR if the product will go bad fast either.


----------



## Chicoro (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, *I will commit to teaching more as I learn.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm.....
*Contemplates this offer.* Continues to chew gum and peruse the Shea butter thread.


----------



## shespoison (May 5, 2019)

Eden body works is having a one day sale. Everything is only $5 today!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 5, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> You are so creative! That would be great. I’m trying to reduce how many products I buy bc of the waste it can produce and the expense. There’s only so many ways to repurpose a DC jar -  not enough shea  to fill them lol. My first experiment will be to try and make a DIY Aphogee 2 Step Treatment out of gelatin (via found a recipe online)


Reducing waste and cost are the major reasons I got into DIY as well.


----------



## snoop (May 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm glad you answered this question because I looked at the label of the product I bought.  They don't list a preservative at all, which makes me question the need for a preservative.
> 
> Of course every recipe I've looked at doesn't address the need to preserve OR if the product will go bad fast either.



I'm not sure if this is handmade or not, but sometimes people don't list preservatives so that they can attract the custom of those who are "anti-" preservatives.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 5, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm not sure if this is handmade or not, but sometimes people don't list preservatives so that they can attract the custom of those who are "anti-" preservatives.


Yup. I've run into companies who don't list the full ingredients. Super annoying imo considering people have allergies they need to look out for. DD1 broke out from a Honey's Handmade product and none of the listed ingredients were allergens for her plus the list wouldn't give you a shelf stable product.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> You are so creative! That would be great. *I’m trying to reduce how many products I buy bc of the waste it can produce and the expense.* There’s only so many ways to repurpose a DC jar -  not enough shea  to fill them lol. My first experiment will be to try and make a DIY Aphogee 2 Step Treatment out of gelatin (via found a recipe online)



I love this perspective. DIY is extremely cost effective. I've been able to buy in bulk once or twice annually and spend nothing in between those times. I'm just beginning to restock raw ingredients that I had previously purchased 2 to 3 years ago. I'm done purchasing for this year and can focus my monies in other areas. 

I also never even considered the reduction of waste that you mentioned. Yay to helping Mother Earth!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @Chicoro hint hint
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy  those all sound awesome!!!! With all the knowledge i've learned from this thread i now can make my own diy moisturizing dc, protein dc (using moisturizing recipe and adding neutral protein filler), shampoo ( thanks for the inspiration its awesome and smells heavenly), and sealant. I'm not bold enough to try leave ins but LOVE making teas and oil infusions now using herbs and other goodies. Who woulda thought!!!! I make my own skin products and bath soak too (inspired by this thread as well) My skin (and hair) is my most prized posession (NOW!!!).



It's amazing what we can do when *we decide *that we can do it, huh? The greatest ideas and inventions started with someone simply having the belief that it could be done. I'm so excited for your new found DIY/handmade adventures.  Also double as excited for your health journey. You are just killing it all around.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm glad you answered this question because I looked at the label of the product I bought.  They don't list a preservative at all, which makes me question the need for a preservative.
> 
> Of course every recipe I've looked at doesn't address the need to preserve OR if the product will go bad fast either.



I've seen some say that it will last up to 6 months without a perservative....but thats only if you use a certain amount of water to a certain amount of black soap ratio AND do not include any oils. The PH is usually around 10 to 11 which is *hell to the nall for my hair, *but the PH will be high enough to either kill off any nasties/or even prevent them from growing. I'm not willing to test that theory though. I perfer the PH of mine to fall in a range of 6 to 6.5, so I always lower the PH and then preserve it. It's such a small percentage of preservative needed to get a better quality product that wont strip the hair. I don't understand when people are unwilling or hesitant  to use a preservative especially when there are food grade ones that are not harmful to the hair/skin. 

There is one company I know of for sure that does not use preservatives in a lot of water based products they sell. They pride themselves on that, however I've seen many reviews online of people stating their product grew mold within a few weeks of receiving it. I cannot.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> *Contemplates this offer.* Continues to chew gum and peruse the Shea butter thread.




Just think of all the magical unicorns out there just waiting for your passion of Queen Shea. There is still work to be done!


----------



## mzteaze (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've seen some say that it will last up to 6 months without a perservative....but thats only if you use a certain amount of water to a certain amount of black soap ratio AND do not include any oils. The PH is usually around 10 to 11 which is *hell to the nall for my hair, *but the PH will be high enough to either kill off any nasties/or even prevent them from growing. I'm not willing to test that theory though. I perfer the PH of mine to fall in a range of 6 to 6.5, so I always lower the PH and then preserve it. It's such a small percentage of preservative needed to get a better quality product that wont strip the hair. I don't understand when people are unwilling or hesitant  to use a preservative especially when there are food grade ones that are not harmful to the hair/skin.
> 
> There is one company I know of for sure that does not use preservatives in a lot of water based products they sell. They pride themselves on that, however I've seen many reviews online of people stating their product grew mold within a few weeks of receiving it. I cannot.



I don't think it's hesitation or unwillingness to use a safe preservative, I think it comes down to education.  I've watched a number of video recipes for DIY black soap shampoo, for example, and only one mentioned using a preservative that wasn't rosemary extract or vitamin E.  It's the same with written recipes, outside of the ones I've collected from retailers, most do not list BTMS or any other preservative.

I'd love to have some guidelines on the safe amounts to add to any DIY product since I typically do not use my products up quickly.

IMHO I think this is one reason many are more hesitant to try DIY - the cost of materials for product of unknown efficacy AND the fear of having to throw away results due to spoilage.


----------



## mzteaze (May 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Yup. I've run into companies who don't list the full ingredients. Super annoying imo considering people have allergies they need to look out for. DD1 broke out from a Honey's Handmade product and none of the listed ingredients were allergens for her plus the list wouldn't give you a shelf stable product.



This drives me crazy, in part because I work in this part of the industry.  

Also, because said black soap shampoo was $30.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2019)

@Chicoro 


Thank you for Post #1863  

Very Helpful.


----------



## mzteaze (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, I will commit to teaching more as I learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is an idea I fully support.  Let's make it happen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I don't think it's hesitation or unwillingness to use a safe preservative, I think it comes down to education.  I've watched a number of video recipes for DIY black soap shampoo, for example, and only one mentioned using a preservative that wasn't rosemary extract or vitamin E.  It's the same with written recipes, outside of the ones I've collected from retailers, most do not list BTMS or any other preservative.
> 
> I'd love to have some guidelines on the safe amounts to add to any DIY product since I typically do not use my products up quickly.
> 
> IMHO I think this is one reason many are more hesitant to try DIY - the cost of materials for product of unknown efficacy AND the fear of having to throw away results due to spoilage.



Totally understandable. The entire post!

Once you get into it though and really start buying the raw ingrediants, the companies will list the recommended usage rates. The education is out there, it's just a matter of seeking it and most are not willing to dig for it, or want somebody else to hand them the answers....or just say the hell with it and buy it already made. 

It can be as overwhelming as you make it or as simple as you make it. I decided to go the simple route...research Ingrediants one by one and how they react on my hair over the course of 3 years. I replaced my products one by one. No rush here...I have until the day I die to learn. LOL

Edited typos! LOL


----------



## yamilee21 (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> ... DIY is extremely cost effective. I've been able to buy in bulk once or twice annually and spend nothing in between those times. I'm just beginning to restock raw ingredients that I had previously purchased 2 to 3 years ago. I'm done purchasing for this year and can focus my monies in other areas. ...


Cost is a major factor for me with regard to DIY, too. Especially as I have to care for 3 heads/bodies besides mine (including my almost-classic length daughter). I hadn't thought about it, but I bought a bunch of oils and butters last May, and I have not had to buy new supplies yet, other than a gallon of aloe vera gel.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

It pays to put out there what you want....one of our Shea Sisters is sending me some Shea Nilotica. I think she got tired of me talking about it 

Oooooooohhhhhh Weeeeeeeeeee, I cant wait to get my hands on that goodness.

And the White Soap from 3cayg is a keeper. I'm officially hooked after todays wash day


----------



## snoop (May 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I don't think it's hesitation or unwillingness to use a safe preservative, I think it comes down to education.  I've watched a number of video recipes for DIY black soap shampoo, for example, and only one mentioned using a preservative that wasn't rosemary extract or vitamin E.  It's the same with written recipes, outside of the ones I've collected from retailers, most do not list BTMS or any other preservative.
> 
> I'd love to have some guidelines on the safe amounts to add to any DIY product since I typically do not use my products up quickly.
> 
> IMHO I think this is one reason many are more hesitant to try DIY - the cost of materials for product of unknown efficacy AND the fear of having to throw away results due to spoilage.




I love formulating.  I make my own hair lotion and body lotion and now thanks to this thread shea butter!

I used to do dupes of Anita Grant's clay, but over time I've realized that I don't need a ton of products to maintain my hair so my experiments aren't too many,  these days.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Perhaps...if there are  6,000 posts by Dec 2019, I may reconsider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ElevatedEnergy said:


> If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, I will commit to teaching more as I learn.








Okay! Let me get these fingers ready to type, got to get to 6000 because there's too much on the line for this Shea 2020 challenge.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 6, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Okay! Let me get these fingers ready to type, got to get to 6000 because there's too much on the line for this Shea 2020 challenge.


That Kenan gif took me out as that was my exact reaction to her post


----------



## Prisangela (May 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I shared one upthread that can be added and tweaked depending on what your hair likes.
> 
> I dont feel like looking for the post but it was this recipe:
> 90 grams water
> ...


thanks Doll! much appreciated


----------



## Prisangela (May 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok so this White African Black Soap is the business. Gone head nih 3cayg! She is killing the Shea & Black Soap Game.
> 
> It doesnt take long to liquify. I added around 8 ounces of room temperature distilled water to 3 ounces of the white soap. It melted on contact
> 
> ...


looks for the post where you mentioned where u bought this from....cuz sis! wow


----------



## Prisangela (May 6, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ok ladies i've finally perfected my (going out) summer shea for my skin. Its the dupe of fenty lava.
> View attachment 446405
> View attachment 446407
> View attachment 446409
> it needs more fragrance but either than that it's great!!!! Wearing it tomorrow.... I have a reg body shea mix that has coffee oil in it(can't waste my good stuff).


WHOA!!!!


----------



## Prisangela (May 6, 2019)

finally caught up on the thread. @Chicoro please Please PLEASE dont leave us!!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> This is an idea I fully support.  Let's make it happen.



+1

@Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy we need you to stay. I’m still taking notes! Or start selling some unicorn making mixes


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Totally understandable. The entire post!
> 
> Once you get into it though and really start buying the raw ingrediants, the companies will list the recommended usage rates. The education is out there, it's just a matter of seeking it and most are not willing to dig for it, or want somebody else to hand them the answers....or just say the hell with it and buy it already made.
> 
> ...





ElevatedEnergy said:


> If @Chicoro decides to host a Shea 2020 challenge next year, I will commit to teaching more as I learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like you have a great set of products and routine to effectively use them. 

For me I’m still using Alikay Naturals  black soap shampoo. I have 2 HG deep conditioners I will be using alone and mixing into glosses. My fav DIYs are oils and Shea butter. I’m going to experiment w a more liquid/serum type Shea butter that’s also Ayurvedic based for the summer.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

(Repost from the Ayurveda thread but had to post here too)

I have been getting so compliments yesterday and today about my hair like folks talkin bout
Your hair has grown so much 
your hair is beautiful 
Wow your hair is growing 
Your hair is getting so long and thick

Got me feeling some type of way 
Definitely contribute a lot of growth, specifically thickness and quality of my hair, to Ayurveda and especially especially Shea butter. Thank you to all the wonderful Ladies sharing and encouraging ugh you are all amazinggg


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> (Repost from the Ayurveda thread but had to post here too)
> 
> I have been getting so compliments yesterday and today about my hair like folks talkin bout
> Your hair has grown so much
> ...


Beautiful testimony!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> (Repost from the Ayurveda thread but had to post here too)
> 
> I have been getting so compliments yesterday and today about my hair like folks talkin bout
> Your hair has grown so much
> ...



Can we see, too, please? Where's the photos?


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 7, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *Reducing waste and cost *are the major reasons I got into DIY as well.





ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love this perspective. *DIY is extremely cost effective. I've been able to buy in bulk once or twice annually and spend nothing in between those times. I'm just beginning to restock raw ingredients that I had previously purchased 2 to 3 years ago.* I'm done purchasing for this year and can focus my monies in other areas.
> 
> I also never even considered the reduction of waste that you mentioned. Yay to helping Mother Earth!



Dang! Two-three YEARS AGO?? That’s exactly what I would hope - I already try to stock up on large sizes to last me the year. I would still probably purchase black-owned hair products here and there to support the cause, but as a fun treat.


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> (Repost from the Ayurveda thread but had to post here too)
> 
> I have been getting so compliments yesterday and today about my hair like folks talkin bout
> Your hair has grown so much
> ...



Your hard work is paying off and dividends at that!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2019)

Washed up, Shea'd down then air dried in 6 jumbo braids.



I usually like my ends a bit more stretched, so I'm just bantu knot bunning to sleep/or for lounging around the house to stretch them out more as the days go by.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 7, 2019)

Recently, I discovered my son has been taking a shower and leaving the soap on. It REALLY irritated his skin on his arms which is where the soap was left on. I’ve been putting raw Shea Butter on him everyday, and it’s been working pretty good.


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 7, 2019)

Everyone I need help, I acn't get my new batch of shea butter to whip.  I do't know what I am doig wong this time arond.  It is the same source as before.  It will not whip. 

I soften it a bit and then whipped it rehardden. I Even tried this elaborate melt and whip liquid til cool and reshipped it stayed whipped for a day.  I haven't added anything to it, any help would be appeciated.


----------



## Chicoro (May 7, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> Everyone I need help, I acn't get my new batch of shea butter to whip.  I do't know what I am doig wong this time arond.  It is the same source as before.  It will not whip.
> 
> I soften it a bit and then whipped it rehardden. I Even tried this elaborate melt and whip liquid til cool and reshipped it stayed whipped for a day.  I haven't added anything to it, any help would be appeciated.



Did you add an oil to it? 

I've never whipped Shea butter and not added anything to it. I don't think it is likely to change texture if it is not mixed with olive oil or sunflower oil or some other oil.

That's my experience. Perhaps someone has had the experience of whipping melted Shea butter by itself and getting the result of which you are searching.


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Did you add an oil to it?
> 
> I've never whipped Shea butter and not added anything to it. I don't think it is likely to change texture if it is not mixed with olive oil or sunflower oil or some other oil.
> 
> That's my experience. Perhaps someone has had the experience of whipping melted Shea butter by itself and getting the result of which you are searching.



I didn't this time, I cant remember what I did the last time. Maybe I did Add oil, coconut oil?  I should have written this down.


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2019)

Bun Mistress said:


> I didn't this time, I cant remember what I did the last time. *Maybe I did Add oil, coconut oil*?  I should have written this down.



Ok. Let us know if you can so we can better help you! I would suggest that you use an oil that is liquid at room temperature.  So, you may need to add another oil in addition to the coconut oil.


----------



## KonOne (May 8, 2019)

after lurking ages i decided to join in i know im late to the party. hopefully will update with hair pics this week on wash day


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 8, 2019)

KonOne said:


> after lurking ages i decided to join in i know im late to the party. hopefully will update with hair pics this week on wash day


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 8, 2019)

Made a new batch of whipped shea butter a few days ago.   I got DH hooked so my whipped shea is being used twice as fast now, lol.  Also I placed an order for shea nilotica, can't wait to try it!


----------



## Chicoro (May 8, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Made a new batch of whipped shea butter a few days ago.   I got DH hooked so my whipped shea is being used twice as fast now, lol.  Also I placed an order for shea nilotica, can't wait to try it!



Tell your DH, "You didn't put in on this, man!"  He need to be adding to the Shea butter dollar pot for future purchases, physical labor and other supplies.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 8, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Made a new batch of whipped shea butter a few days ago.   I got DH hooked so my whipped shea is being used twice as fast now, lol.  Also I *placed an order for shea nilotica, *can't wait to try it!



I have some on the way too. I plan on making a Super Shea Butter! 
Some Unrefined Ivory 
Some Shea Nilotica 
Some Shea Olein
Of course some herbal infused Ceramide oil too


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 8, 2019)

finally gotbthe shea vutter whipped.  I gelt relieved.  i had thus sote spot on my hairline for months now I realized today with shea butter its not sore anymore.  The hair there never really grows the test is ifbthe hairbwill start to grow as well


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Tell your DH, "You didn't put in on this, man!"  He need to be adding to the Shea butter dollar pot for future purchases, physical labor and other supplies.


Lol too funny.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 8, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have some on the way too. I plan on making a Super Shea Butter!
> Some Unrefined Ivory
> Some Shea Nilotica
> Some Shea Olein
> Of course some herbal infused Ceramide oil too



Ooooo that sounds divine, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## sarumoki (May 8, 2019)

I haven't been in this thread in a minute, so I had to get caught up. I'm back!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 8, 2019)

Patiently waiting for that DIY lecture from @ElevatedEnergy. 

Ready to what I can do for gentle shampoos. Gonna have like 12 different bottles of stuff for my scalp only. Not even gonna think about all the stuff I’m gonna make for my hair. Lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 9, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Patiently waiting for that DIY lecture from @ElevatedEnergy.
> 
> Ready to what I can do for gentle shampoos. Gonna have like 12 different bottles of stuff for my scalp only. Not even gonna think about all the stuff I’m gonna make for my hair. Lol


i was just gonna come in here and say i washed my hair with my black soap shampoo and WOW!!!!! Its amazing~~~~


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 9, 2019)

We already knew shea was a queen, but this coffee shea butter for stretch marks has done more in less than a week than bio-oil, palmers, and everything else.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Ooooo that sounds divine, let us know how it turns out!



I'm just waiting to use up the Shea blend I'm using now...which shouldnt be long...and then I'll whip some up and update the thread. I'm hoping for a light, buttercream type consistency.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> We already knew shea was a queen, but this coffee shea butter for stretch marks has done more in less than a week than bio-oil, palmers, and everything else.



Yes ma'am....I would show yall mine but I aint ready yet. They almost straight up vanished. 

Dont forget to exfoliate the skin in the shower too. That helps as well.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Can we see, too, please? Where's the photos?



I don’t think I took any. this quick snap when I was playing around with the idea of wearing my hair up lol 

But also after 2 days of a big ass fro my hair was feeling super dry. So I took a page out of your book on Tues night. 
Slightly dampened hair > used ATON leave in (hoping this helps strengthen my hair) > a fingerfull or Shea butter > finger comb and braided. (3 in the back and 4 in the front on each side)

The braids definitely make my hair feel strong and protected if you know what I mean. Also There was something so nostalgic about braiding my hair reminds me of my childhood or maybe the braid pattern reminds me of our ancient African ancestors Idk but it definitely made me feel a little sentimental. Snapped a pic of my braids today just for you guys.


----------



## sarumoki (May 9, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> We already knew shea was a queen, but this coffee shea butter for stretch marks has done more in less than a week than bio-oil, palmers, and everything else.


I may have to make some of this. How is the smell? Does it smell overwhelmingly like coffee? Have you tried adding fragrance to yours? How did that come out?


----------



## sarumoki (May 9, 2019)

I'm trying something new today. I was mixing some rice and oat "milk" as a hair treatment and now I want to mix it with clay to use as a cleanser on my hair. I'm not washing until this evening though so I'll let you ladies know how it goes. It's time for me to finally start putting this chem degree to use. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I'm trying something new today. I was mixing some rice and oat "milk" as a hair treatment and now I want to mix it with clay to use as a cleanser on my hair. I'm not washing until this evening though so I'll let you ladies know how it goes. It's time for me to finally start putting this chem degree to use.
> 
> Wish me luck!



I love oat rinses! I haven't done one in a while and I've been thinking about making an oat milk based conditioner in the future.


----------



## Chicoro (May 9, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I don’t think I took any. this quick snap when I was playing around with the idea of wearing my hair up lol
> 
> But also after 2 days of a big ass fro my hair was feeling super dry. So I took a page out of your book on Tues night.
> Slightly dampened hair > used ATON leave in (hoping this helps strengthen my hair) > a fingerfull or Shea butter > finger comb and braided. (3 in the back and 4 in the front on each side)
> ...



Pretty!


----------



## Chicoro (May 9, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> We already knew shea was a queen, but this coffee shea butter for stretch marks has done more in less than a week than bio-oil, palmers, and everything else.











Girl, how you come up in here and drop that bomb and have the nerve to leave without any details?

Somebody come and get and then go and get @lindseyerinc .


----------



## Chicoro (May 9, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I don’t think I took any. this quick snap when I was playing around with the idea of wearing my hair up lol
> 
> But also after 2 days of a big ass fro my hair was feeling super dry. So I took a page out of your book on Tues night.
> Slightly dampened hair > used ATON leave in (hoping this helps strengthen my hair) > a fingerfull or Shea butter > finger comb and braided. (3 in the back and 4 in the front on each side)
> ...



Your skin is magnificent, by the way!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 9, 2019)

I hate when I try something randomly on my hair, then wanna try it on my whole head, but it’s put away 

In this case, I have mini braids and one section is on my temple so it’s really thin. I turned that into a mini twist, I washed my hair yesterday and  upon further inspection, that mug was tryna loc up on me. I randomly just used it a bit of APB Marula DC and some raw Shea Butter (still using up the last bit of my beauty supply Shea ) and I sweater gawdt I have one little piece of ringlet. I kinda messed it up because it was smushed under my turban, then I tested the RevAir on it, and I’ve just been caressing it, so it’s nothing but Frizz City now. I wanna take another mini braid down and test it again


----------



## Amerie123 (May 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Girl, how you come up in here and drop that bomb and have the nerve to leave without any details?
> 
> Somebody come and get and then go and get @lindseyerinc .




Just saw the recipe, and wanted to ask, do you have to let the coffee oil soak for one to two months before using it?


----------



## Chicoro (May 9, 2019)

Amerie123 said:


> Just saw the recipe, and wanted to ask, do you have to let the coffee oil soak for one to two months before using it?



@ElevatedEnergy can better answer that! She is the one who so lovingly offered the recipe to the thread. 

I let mine soak for about 1 month. I am trying to go for 2 months for the next batch.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 9, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I hate when I try something randomly on my hair, then wanna try it on my whole head, but it’s put away
> 
> In this case, I have mini braids and one section is on my temple so it’s really thin. I turned that into a mini twist, I washed my hair yesterday and  upon further inspection, that mug was tryna loc up on me. I randomly just used it a bit of APB Marula DC and some raw Shea Butter (still using up the last bit of my beauty supply Shea ) and I sweater gawdt I have one little piece of ringlet. I kinda messed it up because it was smushed under my turban, then I tested the RevAir on it, and I’ve just been caressing it, so it’s nothing but Frizz City now. I wanna take another mini braid down and test it again


Okay so I took another braid down, and clearly my hair is confused


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

Amerie123 said:


> Just saw the recipe, and wanted to ask, do you have to let the coffee oil soak for one to two months before using it?



It really just depends on the method you use to infuse. Here is an article that can explain better.

https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils

You may not want to follow my lead, because my ways and methods are very.....how shall I say this?!! Hmmmm.....








I get some dark roasted Arabica coffee beans, put them in a mason jar and fill it to the top with a ceramide rich oil. I place the jar on top of my candle warmer for up to 2 days, remove it off the candle warmer...then place the jar in a dark, cool area undisturbed for many months at a time. Once I use some, I fill the jar back up with more oil and continue to do this for maybe a year or so before I replace the coffee beans. You dont have to do this, just follow the directions in the article I posted. 

But at the same time too


----------



## Prisangela (May 9, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I'm trying something new today. I was mixing some rice and oat "milk" as a hair treatment and now I want to mix it with clay to use as a cleanser on my hair. I'm not washing until this evening though so I'll let you ladies know how it goes. It's time for me to finally start putting this chem degree to use.
> 
> Wish me luck!


@sarumoki @water_n_oil tell me more about this oat milk


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It really just depends on the method you use to infuse. Here is an article that can explain better.
> 
> https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils
> 
> ...



So do you do the 1 year refilling process with only coffee oil or all of your infused oils?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> So do you do the 1 year refilling process with only coffee oil or all of your infused oils?



Just the coffee...other herbs I use once for the infusion process and then instead of throwing them away...I make tea rinses with them.  They will be full of herbal oily goodness.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Just the coffee...other herbs I use once for the infusion process and then instead of throwing them away...I make tea rinses with them.  They will be full of herbal oily goodness.


Smart. I saved the beans from my first infusion but haven't added more oil yet. I hate just dumping stuff from an infusion. Feels so wasteful.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> @sarumoki @water_n_oil tell me more about this oat milk


I've only made it to eat so far lol. I've done oatmeal rinses though in the past and it's sort of the same I suppose. Leaves my hair feeling pretty soft. I followed this video when I did it:


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Girl, how you come up in here and drop that bomb and have the nerve to leave without any details?
> 
> Somebody come and get and then go and get @lindseyerinc .


Let me get my booty back in here before I get in trouble lol.

I gained a ton of weight in nursing school (45lb in 2 years) and got awful stretch marks on the front of my stomach. I was dry brushing and using bio oil and that helpeds lighten them, but this coffee shea is flattening, lightening, and tightening as I lose the dreaded weight.

I didn’t have enough patience to wait the whole month, I did 2 weeks of oil steeping. I’m flying out to London to see my boo and I need to be on my A-game. Between my hair and my skin he won’t know what hit him.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes ma'am....I would show yall mine but I aint ready yet. They almost straight up vanished.
> 
> Dont forget to exfoliate the skin in the shower too. That helps as well.


Thank you for all the delicious delectable wisdom you impart on this thread. You guys are the GOAT!!!!!


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 9, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I may have to make some of this. How is the smell? Does it smell overwhelmingly like coffee? Have you tried adding fragrance to yours? How did that come out?


I didn’t add fragrance to mine. I used an organic Peruvian coffee bean from sprouts (they didn’t have arabica) the smell does get a bit over powering sometimes almost tobacco like but as long as I’m seeing results I’m ok!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 9, 2019)

Twists, braids, or cornrows?

I’m leaning more towards cornrows. I’ve had my hair loose for longer than I’d like, but I’d have to go see my mom to do my hair. Since I’m like cornrow challenged, despite doing all I can to learn/practice.

Only thing with my mom is she’s heavy handed, and refuses to use a wide enough comb. I’m really not wanting to worry about losing unnecessary length, and breakage more or less.

On the other hand, with my hair being pretty long, It’s gonna take me forever. FOREVER. If I braid or twist.
So idk what I wanna do. 

I think I’m just gonna suck it up and twist it. I’ll do bigger ones so it doesn’t take me so long. 
Made a Shea and MuruMuru Butter scalp scrub. I really like it. It whipped up a lot quicker than I thought. Not sure about it’s shelf life though. But I made a small batch just to see.


----------



## Prisangela (May 9, 2019)

has anyone used a flavour coffee for their coffee shea butter I'm currently steeping a german chocolate cake and cocoa concoction in safflower oil 
@water_n_oil thanks for the video will definitely check it out


----------



## Prisangela (May 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Smart. I saved the beans from my first infusion but haven't added more oil yet. I hate just dumping stuff from an infusion. Feels so wasteful.


I made mine into a body scrub by grinding them down via blender


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> I made mine into a body scrub by grinding them down via blender


I considered that as well but the beans are still just sitting in my cabinet due to my laziness lol.


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> Let me get my booty back in here before I get in trouble lol.
> 
> I gained a ton of weight in nursing school (45lb in 2 years) and got awful stretch marks on the front of my stomach. I was dry brushing and using bio oil and that helpeds lighten them, but this coffee shea is flattening, lightening, and tightening as I lose the dreaded weight.
> 
> I didn’t have enough patience to wait the whole month, I did 2 weeks of oil steeping. I’m flying out to London to see my boo and I need to be on my A-game. Between my hair and my skin he won’t know what hit him.



Great testimony about coffee oil infused Shea butter.


----------



## Amerie123 (May 10, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It really just depends on the method you use to infuse. Here is an article that can explain better.
> 
> https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils
> 
> ...


LOL !!! Ok bet, thanks!!!!  And will def check link out too!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 10, 2019)

Yall know I love me some Oat Milk.

Here are some conditioner recipes I shared in the original Shea thread....both are best as pre-poo's

Cream Shea Delight
4 ounces oat milk
1 heaping spoonful whipped Shea butter
1/4 teaspoon honey

Banana Cream Shea Delight
1 heaping spoonful Whipped Shea butter
1/4 teaspoon Manuka honey or Creamed Honey
4 ounces Oat milk
2 bananas or 2 tablespoons banana powder
1 heaping spoonful Coconut Cream Concentrat
1 tablespoon Fenugreek infused avocado oil


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 10, 2019)

lindseyerinc said:


> Let me get my booty back in here before I get in trouble lol.
> 
> I gained a ton of weight in nursing school (45lb in 2 years) and got awful stretch marks on the front of my stomach. I was dry brushing and using bio oil and that helpeds lighten them, but this coffee shea is flattening, lightening, and tightening as I lose the dreaded weight.
> 
> I didn’t have enough patience to wait the whole month, I did 2 weeks of oil steeping. I*’m flying out to London to see my boo and I need to be on my A-game. Between my hair and my skin he won’t know what hit him*.



*Snaps fangas.....Get Em Sis!!!!!*


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It really just depends on the method you use to infuse. Here is an article that can explain better.
> 
> https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils
> 
> ...



*"Once I use some, I fill the jar back up with more oil and continue to do this for maybe a year or so before I replace the coffee beans."*

Let me be extra too!

Burn Scars.... It. IS. ABOUT. TO. GO. DOWN. Prepare for eradication!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 10, 2019)

Woooo Chile! 


 

This is the butter straight out the container. I am so impressed. It looks as if it's already been whipped.

 

Bout to get my Shea Slide ON!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 10, 2019)

What do you get when you combine....


4 oz Unrefined Ivory 
2 oz Shea Nilotica 
2 oz Shea Olein 
8 oz Herbal Infused Safflower oil

A beautiful Super Shea ButterCream!

 

 


Melts and foams on the skin upon contact. 

 


I have a few more swipes of my old batch to finish before I can really dive in. 

*Slathers body from head to toe to try and finish the old batch*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 10, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Woooo Chile!
> 
> 
> View attachment 446701
> ...


I want some I can’t make any more purchases for a while though lmao. I might sneak and buy it in a few weeks though.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 10, 2019)

Omggggg, that deliciousness!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 10, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I want some I can’t make any more purchases for a while though lmao. I might sneak and buy it in a few weeks though.



Same...this was gifted to me....but best believe I'm snatching up a few pounds in the fall. 

I'll use my Ivory Shea on my body....but bayyyyby that Shea Nilotica is going straight to these strands. And once I use up all this Ivory, I'll only purchase Nitolica. It's just that good.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 11, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Same...this was gifted to me....but best believe I'm snatching up a few pounds in the fall.
> 
> I'll use my Ivory Shea on my body....but bayyyyby that Shea Nilotica is going straight to these strands. And once I use up all this Ivory, I'll only purchase Nitolica. It's just that good.


Friend of mine (@geekycurly on IG) used nothing but nilotica for years. Amazing stuff. I need to get some in my arsenal lol.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 11, 2019)

So do you nilotica lovers whip it with an oil or just use it by itself since it's so soft?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 11, 2019)

Definitely will be ordering some stuff from 3cayG.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 11, 2019)

Idk what’s going on with my hair. Well I should say my scalp.....

*giant sigh*

Again.

Everything was going really well, and it’s like it slowly just did a 180 in the opposite direction. I tried to give it some time to see if it would clear up, but so far it’s just gotten worse and worse. 

I’m blaming it completely on this goshdarn weather. There’s no flaking or anything of the sort, just inflamed, red, sweaty, irritated, and itchy areas all throughout my head. My crown and nape is the WORST.

My scalp will be fine inside my apartment, since it’s a cool setting, clean, and I keep a humidifier in there as well, but as soon, AS SOON, as I step foot outside my scalp goes crazy. I sweat immediately, starting at my nape, and working it’s way to my front hairline.

I’ve done so much within the last month up until now. MCT oil samples, Monistat, anti-fungal creams, water only washing, regular sulfate shampoo, peppermint, keeping it covered just causes more sweat and irritation. I’ve tried rose water, rice water, fenugreek, various herbs, and even my medicated stuff isn’t working anymore. I even made an appointment with a dermatologist sometime back in late April, and she said there’s no signs of anything fungal, dandruff, or something mimicking dermatitis, or psoriasis.

I did mention how I think it’s the season change and our weather here, and she mentioned that being a very big possibility. We agreed on just trying to keep my scalp as clean as possible.

My hair feels so soft and it’s more or less tangle free, since I have no choice, but to wash daily, but my scalp y’all. My scalp! It’ll feel great once I wash, put it up to sleep at night, and in the morning when I’m still inside. It’s just when I get outside.... no Bueno.

I’m pretty good about not scratching. I mostly just massage the itchy parts. Even in public or at work, I don’t care.

I really wish any of my butters could help, as well as Queen Shea, but they just exacerbate the issue.

I think it’s just the climate I live in. Texas. Humidity reaches well over 90% starting in April/May, and it more or less stays that way until somewhere late in December. I think it’s just my sweat. I drink plenty of water, but sweat in general is salty and contains bacteria. It’s normal, but my head is having absolutely none of it.

It’s the start of my annual growth spurt concerning my hair, and I’m seeing a lot of growth already. Nearly half an inch since my relaxer about two weeks ago. But it’s hard to even enjoy with all this discomfort. And I’m starting to think this might just be something I have to deal with around this time of year. But I’m just not comfortable right now, and I’m just disappointed. Nothing I do seems to be working.

I’ll keep looking around though. Not gonna give up. Think I’m gonna go on some herbal adventure. There’s gotta be something I can use.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Idk what’s going on with my hair. Well I should say my scalp.....
> 
> *giant sigh*
> 
> ...


could it be some type of allergy??? Have you ever tried taking anti allergy meds??? What about black soap shampoo??? Its suppose to help relieve itching etc...


----------



## Chicoro (May 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Idk what’s going on with my hair. Well I should say my scalp.....
> 
> *giant sigh*
> 
> ...



Have you considered going natural? I ask because I believe that you mentioned you recently relaxed your hair. Is it possible that relaxing your hair my be contributing to the issue?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Idk what’s going on with my hair. Well I should say my scalp.....
> 
> *giant sigh*
> 
> ...



It sounds a lot like an allergy with your symptoms (red, inflamed, itchy) and also the time of year (spring). Have you ever been tested for allergies?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 11, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron Are you new to the area? If not, did you experience this last spring? It definitely sounds like an allergic reaction. 

You mentioned sweating in the humidity. Can you stay in the AC more? I lived in Atlanta for years and when it was bad I went from AC at home to AC in the car to AC at work to AC at the restaurant. It was hot but I was never really sweaty because I didn't have to stay outside.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Friend of mine (@geekycurly on IG) used nothing but nilotica for years. Amazing stuff. I need to get some in my arsenal lol.



It's sure nice to be able to use Shea straight out the jar. Nilotica makes that not only possible but just as enjoyable as using a whipped blend.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Have you considered going natural? I ask because I believe that you mentioned you recently relaxed your hair. Is it possible that relaxing your hair my be contributing to the issue?



It’s something I’m considering. While it’s something that happens pretty much annually, I do believe the less chemicals the better. I’d be a lot more comfortable transitioning for a long time, since I’m not ready to part with large amounts of length all at once. But in the future I do see myself going natural.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 11, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> It sounds a lot like an allergy with your symptoms (red, inflamed, itchy) and also the time of year (spring). Have you ever been tested for allergies?



I don’t have food allergies, but I do have unruly sinus issues. Pollen, ragweed, pet dander, all that. Most I can do is take my allergy meds, and keep clean. I shower in the morning, and at night since that’s what seems to work the best.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 11, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> @PlanetCybertron Are you new to the area? If not, did you experience this last spring? It definitely sounds like an allergic reaction.
> 
> You mentioned sweating in the humidity. Can you stay in the AC more? I lived in Atlanta for years and when it was bad I went from AC at home to AC in the car to AC at work to AC at the restaurant. It was hot but I was never really sweaty because I didn't have to stay outside.



I am in my warehouse where there’s AC but there’s parts in the day where I have no choice but to be outside. It’s usually an hour or maybe 30 mins, but that’s all it really takes for me to start having issues. I’ve lived in Houston for years though. It’s been an ongoing issue though.


----------



## Chicoro (May 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> It’s something I’m considering. While it’s something that happens pretty much annually, I do believe the less chemicals the better. *I’d be a lot more comfortable transitioning for a long time, since I’m not ready to part with large amounts of length all at once. *But in the future I do see myself going natural.



I can certainly understand that!


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

Amerie123 said:


> *Just saw the recipe, and wanted to ask, do you have to let the coffee oil soak for one to two months before using it*?





ElevatedEnergy said:


> It really just depends on the method you use to infuse. Here is an article that can explain better.
> 
> https://blog.mountainroseherbs.com/making-herbal-infused-oils
> 
> ...



So glad @Amerie123 asked this question. I did not know that @ElevatedEnergy decanted the oil off the same beans for over a year. That would make it super concentrated. It's like using a 'starter'. That makes so much sense.

For example, you make  sourdough bread by using left over sourdough batter from an original batch. Then, you go back and use that same 'aged' starter to make your new batch of bread. The starter is a concentrated amount that is 'active' and expedites the infusion process of the concentrated active ingredients. I got it now!

Ingenious nod to  @Amerie123 ! Thank you for asking the question!​





Ingenious nod for the 'starter' or decanting, or keeping the coffee oil 1 year idea!





To @ElevatedEnergy






You in the RIGHT PLACE for the Doctorate in Plants Degree!


December 2019 is going to be LIT for SHEA HAIR and SKIN!!!!!!





​


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

I went out yesterday without any makeup. I was quite surprised to see that the blackness under my eyes and between my brows has dissipated a bit more and the darkness is lighter. One of the reasons: Coffee oil Infused Shea butter on my face!


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

The real kicker is I had some surgical tape on my face. When I removed it, the tape burned my skin and left a mark. Then...






I thought of that coffee infused Shea butter and some pure coffee infused oil and applied it.






Five  days later the mark was gone. G-O-N-E! Usually, marks on my face stay a minimum of 15 to 30 days.

AND...now I am learning I was using an ever-still weak batch because was I not doing the 'starter' coffee oil thing of decanting off and not re-using the same coffee beans?!!! If 1 month old coffee infused can do that...imagine what 1 year old coffee infused oil can do!

@VictoriousBrownFlower , girl...MOVE!



You ain't going to be the ONLY one FINE for the Summer! I'm coming _THROUGH_!​





Let me up the size of my coffee oil infuser :


----------



## snoop (May 12, 2019)

I was coming here to ask about possibly using coffee EOs instead, buy I think I'll just buy some beans and start. And seeing as I know nothing about coffee -- I'm a tea drinker -- can someone guide me as to the type of beans to buy and how much I should start with?


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

snoop said:


> I was coming here to ask about possibly using coffee EOs instead, buy I think I'll just buy some beans and start. And seeing as I know nothing about coffee -- I'm a tea drinker -- can someone guide me as to the type of beans to buy and how much I should start with?



Get the smallest bag you can find. Arabica is the most prevalent and available and has the best prices. Your oil is important, too. I use sunflower oil because of the vitamin e content. I would check with our resident Mistress, Mixtress and Master Herbalist, @ElevatedEnergy to see which oil she uses and....ask her why she uses it. So we can ALL benefit from the response!


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

snoop said:


> I was coming here to ask about possibly using *coffee EOs instead,* buy I think I'll just buy some beans and start. And seeing as I know nothing about coffee -- I'm a tea drinker -- can someone guide me as to the type of beans to buy and how much I should start with?



Coffee EOs and Coffee oil ARE NOT THE SAME!


http://blog.levenrose.com/15-surprising-skin-benefits-of-coffee-bean-oil-and-green-coffee-bean-oil/

_*Coffee Bean Oil is cold pressed from the roasted beans, which is an intense process.*_ _When we brew coffee, we’re putting hot water into ground beans, which leaves the impact on the water. For the oil, it’s never mixed with another ingredient or distilled. It’s pressed through an expeller which extracts the oil from the bean itself._

_*Coffee Bean Essential Oil is a different processing method *__*t*hat’s made from putting the roasted beans through a concentrated distilling method that results in the strong scent that’s commonly used in diffusers and scented products,_ _*but doesn’t have the same nutrient content.*_


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

Coffee has diterpenes which are in the oil of the coffee bean and can be filtered out with paper filters. These are one of the many active ingredients in coffee.

The diterpenes are:

Cafestol
Kahweol
To get the full effects of your coffee oil to infuse in your Shea butter mixtures, you may not want to use a paper filter for the coffee oil. I use a metal strainer which only traps the beans, themselves. Also, if we are infusing the coffee beans in oil, it's going to be REAL hard to find them drops of cafestol and kahweol to remove them, right!

By the way, Shea butter contains triterpenes.

Diterpenes + Triterpenes =


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

Shake, shake for Shea butter!
​


----------



## snoop (May 12, 2019)

@Chicoro Thanks so much for the info!

@ElevatedEnergy Do you have any suggestions for oils to use? What do you use?  And what are the benefits?  "Enquiring minds want to know!"


----------



## water_n_oil (May 12, 2019)

@Chicoro  I used sunflower oil for mine as well with a tiny bit of safflower oil. I need to re-up on both so I can put my beans back to work.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 12, 2019)

I'VE DONE IT. I'VE FINALLY DONE IT.





The wash & go of my dreams that I've been attempting to achieve for a long time now. SHEA.BUTTER.ONLY.





Super soft, defined, not an ounce of gel. Exicteeeeed.





Looking at my shea butter mixes like





Thank you for being a team player, shea butter.





Can you tell what my favorite show is?? Lol, but in all seriousness, I figured I'd try to handle my hair the way I do the kiddies and I don't often use gels or stylers in their hair. Alternating between water and two different shea mixes (one light, one heavy but same ingredients except the heavier one also had glycerin). Lots and lots of raking/finger detangling between each application of water and  shea. Still a tiny bit damp so I put my scarf back on. Pics later.






ETA: Pics! It's like 80-90% dry now. Will stretch it some later for better shape.


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

@water_n_oil , that's a mountain of gorgeous hair you got there!


----------



## Chicoro (May 12, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @Chicoro  I used sunflower oil for mine as well with a tiny bit of safflower oil. I need to re-up on both so I can put my beans back to work.



Grease up them beans, gal!





Put 'em in some heat and ...





365 days of WORK. Work lil' coffee beans, work!






I got scars for you to attend to optimize my Shea Unicorn-ness...Oh, and @water_n_oil too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2019)

I use Ceramide rich oils for all my infusions because they work well on my hair and skin. So when you guys choose an oil, just choose what you already know works well for you too.


----------



## ArrrBeee (May 12, 2019)

Hi Shea siblings. Sorry for the absence but I'm back. I've been doing my Ayurvedic rinses biweekly and slathering with Shea at least 2x a week while my hair is in cornrows.

I have my 3.5 trim next weekend and I'll post my progress then. Stay greasy-stay growing.


----------



## KonOne (May 13, 2019)

@VictoriousBrownFlower thank you and thank the rest of yall lovely ladies for welcoming me.

i cant wait to try out the coffee infused shea mix.


----------



## keranikki (May 13, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I don’t think I took any. this quick snap when I was playing around with the idea of wearing my hair up lol
> 
> But also after 2 days of a big ass fro my hair was feeling super dry. So I took a page out of your book on Tues night.
> Slightly dampened hair > used ATON leave in (hoping this helps strengthen my hair) > a fingerfull or Shea butter > finger comb and braided. (3 in the back and 4 in the front on each side)
> ...



You have such beautiful skin! Your braids are so thick!


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2019)

Brought some more Shea Nilotica..My Hair Looooves some Shea Nilotica Butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro (May 13, 2019)

Lita said:


> Brought some more Shea Nilotica..My Hair Looooves some Shea Nilotica Butter..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



From which vendor?


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> From which vendor?



@Chicoro I'm giving Uhuru Naturals Shea Nilotica a chance,but my absolute favorite is 3CayG Shea Nilotica,I cant get enough of that brand...

My favorite DIY is to mix 3CayG with aloe Vera oil,dark jbco,sesame seed & rice bran oil..Yes,this mix is very creamy/thick but it does wonders for keeping single strand knots away.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sarumoki (May 13, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I'm trying something new today. I was mixing some rice and oat "milk" as a hair treatment and now I want to mix it with clay to use as a cleanser on my hair. I'm not washing until this evening though so I'll let you ladies know how it goes. It's time for me to finally start putting this chem degree to use.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Okay, so I finally have some free time to talk about how this wash day went. Overall I think this is the best wash day I've had since going natural, although I think I can still do with some tweaks here and there.

So I started out with coating my hair in conditioner and detangling in sections then I put each section in a twist. I had about 12-ish twists in total. I kept the twists in throughout the whole wash process. 

I made a clay mix of Aztec clay, white vinegar, and an oat/rice milk that I made that day. The oat/rice milk was 1/2 cup of each, with water added to make 30 oz soaked for six hours, blended and strained. My googling said I should have boiled the rice but I was feeling lazy. Maybe next time I will use my crocpot. Anyway, back to the clay. Off the top of my head I think it was 7 tbsp clay, 3 tbsp vinegar, 250 mL milk. It was a very runny mixture, but that's how I like it. After the vinegar my hair felt a little stripped, but once I conditioned it felt great. And my curls were POP.PING. This may be something I keep in the rotation for when I need extra clarification, because I feel like it may be too drying to use every wash. I may experiment with different types of clay in the future, or infusing the milk with some herbs. I used to do a rosemary rinse during every wash and my hair loved it so maybe I'll combing the two.

Okay, I'm rambling again.  So then I DC'd with Queen Helene cholesterol. That's my ride or die conditioner right there.

Then I took out the twists and gave them one last comb through, just to remove any shed hairs that I missed during the pre-poo. Then I used leave-in (can't remember which) and my Shea mix and air dried. I don't normally air dry, but it was really late and I was tired. For once, my hair was actually okay in the morning. A bunch of shrinkage but it wasn't tangled like it normally would be when I air dry.


----------



## Chicoro (May 14, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> *Okay, so I finally have some free time to talk about how this wash day went. Overall I think this is the best wash day I've had since going natural, although I think I can still do with some tweaks here and there.*
> 
> So I started out with coating my hair in conditioner and detangling in sections then I put each section in a twist. I had about 12-ish twists in total. I kept the twists in throughout the whole wash process.
> 
> ...



Good for you!


----------



## Prisangela (May 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> What do you get when you combine....
> 
> 
> 4 oz Unrefined Ivory
> ...


DAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Okay! Let me get these fingers ready to type, got to get to 6000 because there's too much on the line for this Shea 2020 challenge.




@Chicoro Look what you done started.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your skin is magnificent, by the way!


I know right?! I was looking at her skin thinking this is what I have to look forward to once I get rid of this hyperpigmentation so my sun damaged face and neck will finally match the rest of my body. Gorgeous skin! @SunkissedLife


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 14, 2019)

Even though I told myself I wasn’t gonna buy anything, I bought some nilotica amongst other things


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

Hi ladies! Lil Bamboo here reporting from these Shea streets. I got yet another coffee Shea testimony for y’all.




My stretch marks are almost gone!! I’m so shocked I thought I was seeing things. Now I really wish I had taken a before picture. My skin is tight and glowing. PRAISE THE LORD!!! @SunkissedLife would be glad to know that I moisturize almost daily now. I’m not walking around looking ashy no mo’! 

@ElevatedEnergy I don’t know what hoodoo voodoo stuff is in this thing nor do I care but I’m glad you figured this out!! Another reason I’m glad I renewed my subscription.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It's sure nice to be able to use Shea straight out the jar. Nilotica makes that not only possible but just as enjoyable as using a whipped blend.


I like the sound of that!! Ohh wee!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 14, 2019)

Shea nilotica came in yesterday and man that stuff is so buttery and soft! I used some to slick my hair back this morning. Looking forward to seeing how it performs on wash day.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Hi ladies! Lil Bamboo here reporting from these Shea streets. I got yet another coffee Shea testimony for y’all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome! 

Okay okay I'm convinced! Let me find some coffee beans and start this coffee oil infusion.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 14, 2019)

All this praise for shea with coffee oil. I may need to make some. I have stretch marks on my thighs that I’ve had since I was a teenager.  I need to go back and find the post with the instructions.....


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The real kicker is I had some surgical tape on my face. When I removed it, the tape burned my skin and left a mark. Then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That gives me an idea too! Using it on my face to fade hyperpigmentation. My only concern is: will it cause breakouts?


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I'VE DONE IT. I'VE FINALLY DONE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty lady with pretty hair!! I love your wash and go! Giving me Tracee Ellis Ross vibes.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> All this praise for shea with coffee oil. I may need to make some. I have stretch marks on my thighs that I’ve had since I was a teenager.  I need to go back and find the post with the instructions.....


Super simple. Buy dark roast coffee beans. Fill up a glass jar halfway through with them. Add a ceramise rich oil like sunflower or safflower oil (I used grape seed oil) to fill up the jar. Since I don’t have an oil warmer, I put mine on my windowsill and don’t move it for 2 months. Strain and use the oil to whip your Shea butter with it. Dassit.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> Okay okay I'm convinced! Let me find some coffee beans and start this coffee oil infusion.


You won’t regret it! Take some before pics though.



GettingKinky said:


> All this praise for shea with coffee oil. I may need to make some. I have stretch marks on my thighs that I’ve had since I was a teenager.  I need to go back and find the post with the instructions.....


Do it!! Do it!! My stretch marks are from puberty too. You’ll be glad you did. Take pics.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

@Chicoro I’ll stop posting now. I’ve done more than enough to contribute to the 6000 posts needed for you to host the 2020 thread. 


P.s. Lemme know if I missed any new Shea made Unicorns hall of famers.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro I’ll stop posting now. I’ve done more than enough to contribute to the 6000 posts needed for you to host the 2020 thread.
> 
> 
> P.s. Lemme know if I missed any new Shea made Unicorns hall of famers.



Don’t you dare stop posting!!! We still have a long way to go to get to 6000.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 14, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Don’t you dare stop posting!!! We still have a long way to go to get to 6000.


Will do


----------



## Chicoro (May 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> That gives me an idea too! Using it on my face to fade hyperpigmentation. My only concern is: will it cause breakouts?



It's possible. I got ONE pimple right after I applied it. So, that's a, "Stop for now, dawg!" for  me.


----------



## Chicoro (May 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro I’ll stop posting now. I’ve done more than enough to contribute to the 6000 posts needed for you to host the 2020 thread.
> 
> 
> P.s. Lemme know if I missed any new Shea made Unicorns hall of famers.



No new Hall of Famers. It's been, "All Quiet on the Western Front!"


----------



## Chicoro (May 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> *Hi ladies! Lil Bamboo here reporting from these Shea streets. I got yet another coffee Shea testimony for y’all.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KonOne (May 15, 2019)

Seeing everyone talk about shea nilotica I order some to try out I can't wait for it to arrive.

Was day results: using  my ayurveda shea mix
(please excuse the poor picture I suck at taking pictures)


----------



## Chicoro (May 15, 2019)

KonOne said:


> Seeing everyone talk about shea nilotica I order some to try out I can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> Was day results: using  my ayurveda shea mix
> (please excuse the poor picture I suck at taking pictures)


What's your current mix? How long have been using your current mix?


----------



## KonOne (May 15, 2019)

My current mix: castor oil, jojoba oil, almond oil, coconut oil, nupur henna, coco butter and shea butter.

I started using this mix in september of last year


----------



## Chicoro (May 15, 2019)

KonOne said:


> Seeing everyone talk about shea nilotica I order some to try out I can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> Was day results: using  my ayurveda shea mix
> (please excuse the poor picture I suck at taking pictures)



I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @KonOne into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame on this 15th day of May, 2019! She was outted in post #2094 where she showed her luscious braid!




@caribeandiva , baby, do your thing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Super simple. Buy dark roast coffee beans. Fill up a glass jar halfway through with them. Add a ceramise rich oil like sunflower or safflower oil (I used grape seed oil) to fill up the jar. Since I don’t have an oil warmer, I put mine on my windowsill and don’t move it for 2 months. Strain and use the oil to whip your Shea butter with it. Dassit.


I lub you.


----------



## KonOne (May 15, 2019)

@Chicoro 





with helpful tips from this thread my hair is living her best shea life


----------



## caribeandiva (May 15, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I lub you.


Awww... I lub you too!!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 15, 2019)

@KonOne Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 15, 2019)

I probably won’t have to buy any type of butters until December.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 15, 2019)

Made a new (and small) batch of the ayurvedic shea last night. This time I put in a silicone squeeze bottle I got from Target. Now I can use it in the shower w/o worrying about contamination.


----------



## Curlykutie (May 16, 2019)

Hi everyone I’m sorry I got my haircut short again because I’m lazy!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 16, 2019)

Curlykutie said:


> Hi everyone I’m sorry I got my haircut short again because I’m lazy!


Awww, it happens lol. That’s why I cut my hair.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 16, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> I made mine into a body scrub by grinding them down via blender


----------



## sarumoki (May 16, 2019)

I don't know what I did differently with this latest mix, but it's really dense, like frosting that's been left in the fridge. Usually I just whip everything together without melting it. This time I melted the butters then added the oils and put it in the fridge for a bit before I whipped it. Maybe I didn't whip it enough? My hand was hurting so I didn't do it for very long.


----------



## Prisangela (May 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Made a new (and small) batch of the ayurvedic shea last night. This time I put in a silicone squeeze bottle I got from Target. Now I can use it in the shower w/o worrying about contamination.


great idea I have three bottles sitting there collecting dust


----------



## Chicoro (May 17, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I don't know what I did differently with this latest mix, but it's really dense, like frosting that's been left in the fridge. Usually I just whip everything together without melting it. This time I melted the butters then added the oils and put it in the fridge for a bit before I whipped it. Maybe I didn't whip it enough? My hand was hurting so I didn't do it for very long.



Are you using a wire whisk?


----------



## sarumoki (May 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Are you using a wire whisk?


Yeah, should I use something different?


----------



## Chicoro (May 18, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Yeah, should I use something different?



Are you using an electric one or a hand mixer?


----------



## sarumoki (May 18, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Are you using an electric one or a hand mixer?


I used the whisk attachment of an electric mixer but by hand because I was too lazy to get out the whole mixer.


----------



## Chicoro (May 19, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I used the whisk attachment of an electric mixer but by hand because I was too lazy to get out the whole mixer.



Walmart has those wire whiskers that are small and effective for 10 to 15 dollars. Perhaps considering one of those might be interesting and helpful to your process.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 19, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I used the whisk attachment of an electric mixer but by hand because I was too lazy to get out the whole mixer.


or what about an imersion blender. They're small and i think cheap... @ElevatedEnergy  recommended one that was pretty cheap.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I used the whisk attachment of an electric mixer but by hand because I was too lazy to get out the whole mixer.



I cant mix butters with a handheld electric mixer either. My wrist is never ready for that type of manipulation.  I commend all that can, I just dont have that type of patience.

I always use my standing mixer. I purchased this strictly for Shea Butter, and do not use it for anything else. 





I use the flat beater attachment.




Gives me perfect results every time.





I see in your post you have a "whole mixer". Does that mean a standing mixer? If so, I'd use that next time.


----------



## sarumoki (May 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I see in your post you have a "whole mixer". Does that mean a standing mixer? If so, I'd use that next time.


I have both but I have never used the stand mixer for Shea butter. Thanks for the suggestion! I will try it out.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 19, 2019)

Found out the wonders of prepooing with Shea Butter. Been doing it for two consecutive full wash cycles. Haven’t even had the need to Deep Condition. I just run some conditioner through my hair to rinse off excess butter and viola! Perfect even coating of Shea Butter. 

Am currently air drying my hair, and it’s very soft, fully moisturized and coated. Yay! Happy me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2019)

Wash day done! Braided and Shea'd up! Gonna rock these braids pulled back in a bun for the week...and a braidout on the upcoming weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2019)

Also, my braids are so much longer now. I'm not sure if they are just elongated from all this Shea Butter or if my hair is going through a growth spurt. I'm really excited about my fall length check. I may be able to call Classic sooner than I expected.


----------



## Chicoro (May 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Also, my braids are so much longer now. *I'm not sure if they are just elongated from all this Shea Butter or if my hair is going through a growth spurt.* I'm really excited about my fall length check. I may be able to call Classic sooner than I expected.



I'm confused...






Never doubt the power of Shea. It's both. That's definitely the (1) elongation, of a  (2) GROWTH SPURT!


----------



## Chicoro (May 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Also, my braids are so much longer now. I'm not sure if they are just elongated from all this Shea Butter or if my hair is going through a growth spurt. I'm really excited about my fall length check.* I may be able to call Classic sooner than I expected.*



Looking forward to seeing that. Definitely don't want to miss that. So...Fall is September, October or November to you?


----------



## KonOne (May 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yall know I love me some Oat Milk.
> 
> Here are some conditioner recipes I shared in the original Shea thread....both are best as pre-poo's
> 
> ...


gonna try this out thanks for sharing


----------



## water_n_oil (May 20, 2019)

Can't remember if I posted this here. My retention since cutting last July


----------



## Chicoro (May 20, 2019)

My hair is pulled back in a bun, but Shea got me stepping this way!​


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here. My retention since cutting last July


wow gorge!!!! How short was it when u cut it? Your a def waist length now!!!! Thick from root to tip too!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Looking forward to seeing that. Definitely don't want to miss that. So...Fall is September, October or November to you?



When the humidity slides on out the way, I'll roller set and post a length check. I'm thinking around the end of September. You know I'll be sure to post it here!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> When the humidity slides on out the way, I'll roller set and post a length check. I'm thinking around the end of September. You know I'll be sure to post it here!


yay!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 20, 2019)

I gifted my sister a 10 pound block of Ivory Shea Butter....and by gifted...I mean, I left it in her living room while she was at work. I thought it would be a nice surprise for her to come home to.

She called me just now and was like...ummm take this back...go whip it, then bring it back to me. 

No ma'am Pam. I'mma need you to do some of the work miss lady!!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 20, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> wow gorge!!!! How short was it when u cut it? Your a def waist length now!!!! Thick from root to tip too!!!!


Not quite at my waist just yet lol. More so in between BSL and MBL. It was shoulder length stretched.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Not quite at my waist just yet lol. More so in between BSL and MBL. It was shoulder length stretched.


WOW!!!! That was a TON of growth in less than a yr. Go head with ya bad self!!!!!! Looking great in both pics (b4/after)!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I gifted my sister a 10 pound block of Ivory Shea Butter....and by gifted...I mean, I left it in her living room while she was at work. I thought it would be a nice surprise for her to come home to.
> 
> She called me just now and was like...ummm take this back...go whip it, then bring it back to me.
> 
> No ma'am Pam. I'mma need you to do some of the work miss lady!!!!



I heard that


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

I was so thirsty to get my Shea Butter, I went to Walgreens (where I have my FedEx packages dropped off so I don’t miss them) a whole day ahead of of schedule. I thought I got my email telling me my package was ready, but that was an email for package I have already


----------



## Chicoro (May 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> When the humidity slides on out the way, I'll roller set and post a length check. I'm thinking around the end of September. You know I'll be sure to post it here!



Yes!


----------



## Prisangela (May 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I cant mix butters with a handheld electric mixer either. My wrist is never ready for that type of manipulation.  I commend all that can, I just dont have that type of patience.
> 
> I always use my standing mixer. I purchased this strictly for Shea Butter, and do not use it for anything else.
> 
> ...


that flat beater attachment is a game changer


----------



## caribeandiva (May 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here. My retention since cutting last July


 Way to go!! Very inspirational


----------



## Chicoro (May 21, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Way to go!! Very inspirational



Yes, @water_n_oil progress is impressive!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

Going through the 2018 Shea thread and I'm just cracking up. We were having a ball in that thread and I'm only on Dec 2017 posts. I can't believe we are still using these terms I came up with..."Shea Slide"..."Queen Shea"...yall just as weird and Shea crazy as me. I say that with love! LOL 

I found my first pictures showing my Shea'd up hair!





The 2018 thread is making me miss @tapioca_pudding posts! 

Also making me want to do a Shea'd up twistout.


----------



## Prisangela (May 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Going through the 2018 Shea thread and I'm just cracking up. We were having a ball in that thread and I'm only on Dec 2017 posts. I can't believe we are still using these terms I came up with..."Shea Slide"..."Queen Shea"...yall just as weird and Shea crazy as me. I say that with love! LOL
> 
> I found my first pictures showing my Shea'd up hair!
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

Shout out to @Virtuosa for putting us on to 3cayG!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shout out to @Virtuosa for putting us on to 3cayG!


Indeed 
I just got my order today. Y’all know I had to take a little piece to play in.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Also, my braids are so much longer now. I'm not sure if they are just elongated from all this Shea Butter or if my hair is going through a growth spurt. I'm really excited about my fall length check. I may be able to call Classic sooner than I expected.



Please make it to Classic this year with me! I’m gonna need another person to confide in if and when I run into troubles. 

Don’t leave me hangin! Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Please make it to Classic this year with me! I’m gonna need another person to confide in if and when I run into troubles.
> 
> Don’t leave me hangin! Lol



Grow hair feets, grow!


----------



## Virtuosa (May 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shout out to @Virtuosa for putting us on to 3cayG!



Awww thanks sis! I still haven’t found a better quality Shea. I’m so grateful for your coffee oil recipe. I have a scar that reminds me of something I’d like to forget and your coffee oil is the only thing that has worked to shrink and fade it. Thank you!!!! You are a healer @ElevatedEnergy !

 Though I haven’t been in here too much lately I am still Shea sliding all over my town. My go-to mix for my hair is still Shea (yellow or Nilotica), extra virgin olive oil, and some Rosemary herbal oil.  I use the yellow Shea when I want something a bit heavier. The more I learn about the Queen the more I respect her. May her triterpines and fatty acids live forever!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 22, 2019)

Got my organic coffee beans, now I just need to purchase some more oil to get this coffee oil party started.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 22, 2019)

Virtuosa said:


> The more I learn about the Queen the more I respect her. May her triterpines and fatty acids live forever!


Long live the Queen!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

Virtuosa said:


> Awww thanks sis! I still haven’t found a better quality Shea. I’m so grateful for your coffee oil recipe. I have a scar that reminds me of something I’d like to forget and your coffee oil is the only thing that has worked to shrink and fade it. Thank you!!!! You are a healer @ElevatedEnergy !
> 
> Though I haven’t been in here too much lately I am still Shea sliding all over my town. My go-to mix for my hair is still Shea (yellow or Nilotica), extra virgin olive oil, and some Rosemary herbal oil.  I use the yellow Shea when I want something a bit heavier. The more I learn about the Queen the more I respect her. May her triterpines and fatty acids live forever!



I am so happy that coffee oil is working for you! Tell that scar to GONE ON!!!

And wow at the Healer comment. I think a lil tear just dropped from my eye.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 22, 2019)

Even though I liked the look of my shea wng, it was suuuuper greasy and therefore dried out fast lol. I think I want to maybe use shea less directly and use more shea conditioners, DCs, etc. At least while I'm doing wngs anyway. Shea is still queen for braids.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 22, 2019)

ok so this is a yr progress on shea of my wash and go

4/23/18
 
5/22/19


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 23, 2019)

heres a better pic of my hair without that elastic headband that made it look shorter


----------



## Chicoro (May 23, 2019)

Beautiful hair, @VictoriousBrownFlower!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 23, 2019)

thanks @Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro (May 23, 2019)

*Shea Coffee Oil Results on my Burns on the front of my thigh:*

I feel like my burn fading has stalled. Then I catch a glimpse of my legs the scars are ever so slightly lighter. 

What's interesting is that the marks on my legs are diffusing. Imagine looking at an image and then watching it break down into individual pixels. That's what these scars look like they are doing, but slowly.

I noticed that that my skin is drying and flaking where I put the coffee oil and the Shea Coffee Oil butter. Only the scarred area of my legs, those areas with the burns, are flaking. So, I KNOW it's the Shea Coffee Oil doing something. 

I don't think I will be able to go bare legged Summer 2019, though. My scars are still black. They look lighter to me. But, when I take a photo, they still appear on the image as dark, marks. I am ashamed to post them here because my eyes say fading and the camera image says still dark and scarred. 

I keep going. I believe it continues to work. The hot, boiling oil literally cooked my skin. Thus, the healing is slow as the damage was deep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2019)

Came Up in here to shoulder up these 6,000 posts to keep our Shea Butta' Guru Ms @Chicoro on her J-O-B so the rest of us can make it.

I dipped back in my Stash for a minute to work on using up some of my Hand/Pre-mades so I haven't been whipping as much, but I may start to doing some Overnight SB Pre-Poo's so I can use up some of my SB and get some of the benefits.

Good Work my Sister Shea Queens!

Keep posting....Let's get to that 6,000 posts!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

I had a dream that I bought ANOTHER 5lb bucket of Shea even though I have 3 already  plus some other butters I haven’t even touched yet lol. When my dreams aren’t being weird, I have shopping dreams, where I’m just walking around buying stuff lol. Get it together subconscious. We don’t have it like that right now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I *had a dream that I bought ANOTHER 5lb bucket of Shea* even though I have 3 already  plus some other butters I haven’t even touched yet lol. When my dreams aren’t being weird, I have shopping dreams, where I’m just walking around buying stuff lol. Get it together subconscious. We don’t have it like that right now.



Now you know Queen Shea is powerful when you start having dreams about her!


----------



## Chicoro (May 24, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I had a dream that I bought ANOTHER 5lb bucket of Shea even though I have 3 already  plus some other butters I haven’t even touched yet lol. When my dreams aren’t being weird, I have shopping dreams, where I’m just walking around buying stuff lol. Get it together subconscious. We don’t have it like that right now.



You have it wrong. Queen Shea is calling it in and claiming it for you. Get it together @ItsMeLilLucky ! Shea butter fortelling the future! What's she going to next!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You have it wrong. Queen Shea is calling it in and claiming it for you. Get it together @ItsMeLilLucky ! Shea butter fortelling the future! What's she going to next!


From your lips to God’s ears lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now you know Queen Shea is powerful when you start having dreams about her!


I’m telling you We were in a discount store like Ross, and I thought to myself “ooh, here is Shea, better get some more” 
That’s the only part of the dream I remember lol.


----------



## sarumoki (May 24, 2019)

Question: do any of the ladies using coffee oil have tattoos? Have you noticed any changes in them since using the oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2019)

Decided to pull out one of my previous DIY SB Blends to Pre-Poo with.  I have a few of these, so I'll use them over the Summer to overnight Pre-Poo with on Wash Day.  

Wrapped up in Saran Wrap and Plastic Cap.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Question: do any of the ladies using coffee oil have tattoos? Have you noticed any changes in them since using the oil?



Yes, I have a couple...or a lot   I haven't noticed any fading....but then again, I don't rub the Coffee Shea mix on them. I usually rub it on my tummy, thighs and butt and I dont have any tattoos in those areas.


----------



## icsonia22 (May 25, 2019)

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...air-from-chlorine.484418/page-2#post-25217063


----------



## icsonia22 (May 25, 2019)

heat damage progress. When I was transitioning out of heat damage, Shea butter provided the lubrication that my hair needed to keep it from matting and knotting at the line of demarcation. I cut the damaged ends off in June of last year and now my hair is denser than ever thanks to being able to keep my hair properly moisturized and sealed. If you want to cut down on knots and matting, use a ridiculous amount of Shea butter in your regimen lol


----------



## Chicoro (May 25, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 447321 heat damage progress. When I was transitioning out of heat damage, Shea butter provided the lubrication that my hair needed to keep it from matting and knotting at the line of demarcation. I cut the damaged ends off in June of last year and now my hair is denser than ever thanks to being able to keep my hair properly moisturized and sealed. If you want to cut down on knots and matting, use a ridiculous amount of Shea butter in your regimen lol



I, Chicoro nominate and induct @icsonia22 into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 25th day of May, 2019. She was outted in the post #    for having a mountain of thick, beautiful Afro-textured hair.

Congratulations!

@caribeandiva, do your thang please, baby!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 25, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Question: do any of the ladies using coffee oil have tattoos? Have you noticed any changes in them since using the oil?



I made a small batch just from some coffee Columbian brew I have. I use it mainly for my skin.

I have very thick all black tribal tattoos. So far they’re all still dark, shiny, and one smooth even tone. If anything, the one on my leg is darker now.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 25, 2019)

@icsonia22 Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## icsonia22 (May 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @icsonia22 Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 447327



Thank you ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 26, 2019)

Shea Siblings....I was getting compliments left and right on my hair at my son's birthday party yesterday and it wasn't even down...it was in a high bun. One sweet Sister asked me what I used and I told her for the most part, just Shea Butter. She was like oh cool, I like Cantu Shea butter products too....I was like ummmm no baby







Come here, let me show you the real deal....

I pulled out a few different whipped Shea blends and showed her. She was surprised saying that it looks so different than what she sees in the BSS. I was trying to explain to her how to work with Shea Butter to make it easy to apply but she really just wasnt getting it. It's so easy to forget that others that are not really on hair journeys are really just not that into the stuff that we are. I ended up pulling out a block of Shea Butter, some oils and my mixer. Others started gathering around while I was showing her how to whip Shea Butter. It was the best part of the party. I converted about 9 new Shea Queens....ayeeeeeee!






My husband was like...Lordt, only you would have a Shea Butter class at a birthday party and have folks leaving wih Tupperware bowls full of whipped Shea butter instead of food.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 26, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Awww, *sniff,sniff*


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 26, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 

YAAAASS to spreading the shea butter gospel!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It was the best part of the party. I converted about 9 new Shea Queens....ayeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love it!! Now THAT is how you get Queen Shea’s name out there properly.


----------



## Chicoro (May 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shea Siblings....I was getting compliments left and right on my hair at my son's birthday party yesterday and it wasn't even down...it was in a high bun. One sweet Sister asked me what I used and I told her for the most part, just Shea Butter. She was like oh cool, I like Cantu Shea butter products too....I was like ummmm no baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't no party like a Queen Shea party. Hold up though! Any of them Tupperware toting Sisters put in for that butter? Just playing. Shea Made hair Unicorns are going to  be like mint plants. Just spreading everywhere! Cultivate them heads of hair  like mint plants. Li'l  Mint is in the house!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 26, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Awww, *sniff,sniff*





blazingbeauty said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> YAAAASS to spreading the shea butter gospel!





caribeandiva said:


> I love it!! Now THAT is how you get Queen Shea’s name out there properly.



My grandma always used to say....

I can show you better than in can tell you. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Ain't no party like a Queen Shea party. Hold up though! Any of them Tupperware toting Sisters put in for that butter? Just playing. Shea Made hair Unicorns are going to  be like mint plants. Just spreading everywhere! Cultivate them heads of hair  like mint plants. *Li'l  Mint is* *in the house*!



Mint does the hair and body gewd!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 26, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  that's dope lol. Turned into a shea partay.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  that's dope lol. Turned into a shea partay.


aint it though?!?! You know how to party @ElevatedEnergy . The adults just as entertained as the kids and they get a goody bag at the end.


----------



## Chicoro (May 26, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> aint it though?!?! You know how to party @ElevatedEnergy . The adults just as entertained as the kids and they get a goody bag at the end.


Yes!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (May 26, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 447321 heat damage progress. When I was transitioning out of heat damage, Shea butter provided the lubrication that my hair needed to keep it from matting and knotting at the line of demarcation. I cut the damaged ends off in June of last year and now my hair is denser than ever thanks to being able to keep my hair properly moisturized and sealed. If you want to cut down on knots and matting, use a ridiculous amount of Shea butter in your regimen lol


Beautiful thick hair!


----------



## ArrrBeee (May 27, 2019)

Hey Shea Siblings! I got my haircut on Saturday. I wanted to stick with the place from February, but honestly I can't afford to spend $200 for a steam treatment, press, and trim. So what I did was went to a lady that I've been going to off an on for the past 8 years. I trust her not to cut too much.

I previously purchased a steamer, ordered a white cape from Amazon, and flat ironed my hair good enough. I say that because I don't ever wear my hair out. Showed my stylist the "signature" cut from the other place and she told me it's just a blunt cut. 

You'll see that I made some progress,but I have a long way to go. Today I did a rice water and onion juice treatment.  Normally, I shampoo, condition, and go to the braider. Instead, I sectioned my hair and twisted it. Doing this helped me to see the many different lengths and thin spots in my hair. If I keep growing and trimming, I should be in a much better place by this time next year. 

You will see from the pic that there is a whole in my hair toward the nape.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 28, 2019)

So I finally caught up with this thread  from my last post and you ladies are thriving! 

I made a second batch of Shea, flipped 16oz to 32 oz I used white Shea this time. A bit more grainy and my whip was more of a yogurt by the end of the whipping process. A day later it gained some depth which I prefer. My Shea stash is now finished and I’m soo excited to finally purchase and support 3cay!! Im going enjoy filling up my cart......


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 28, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Found out the wonders of prepooing with Shea Butter. Been doing it for two consecutive full wash cycles. Haven’t even had the need to Deep Condition. I just run some conditioner through my hair to rinse off excess butter and viola! Perfect even coating of Shea Butter.
> 
> Am currently air drying my hair, and it’s very soft, fully moisturized and coated. Yay! Happy me.



Can you explain more about how you prepoo with Shea butter ? 





water_n_oil said:


> Can't remember if I posted this here. My retention since cutting last July



WOOOOOOOOW 

Such amazing growth and the elasticity and shine and health that got it just shrinking up looking like the juiciest curls.  Beautiful sis !!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Even though I liked the look of my shea wng, it was suuuuper greasy and therefore dried out fast lol. I think I want to maybe use shea less directly and use more shea conditioners, DCs, etc. At least while I'm doing wngs anyway. Shea is still queen for braids.



This!! How can I still incorporate the magical growing healing shining powers of Shea butter while still wearing my hair out and down ??! Just for the summer esp while being in and out of the water often (I hope)


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shea Siblings....I was getting compliments left and right on my hair at my son's birthday party yesterday and it wasn't even down...it was in a high bun. One sweet Sister asked me what I used and I told her for the most part, just Shea Butter. She was like oh cool, I like Cantu Shea butter products too....I was like ummmm no baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yessssssss

Ain’t no party like a Shea butter party cuz a Shea butter party don’t stop

Them women have yet to realize how you blessed them w them to go tubs of butter. Bet in a month they all gon be coming back like oooo look at my hair it’s so healthy and shiny lol you gon be the neighborhood Shea dealer and I mean that in the best possible way !!

Queen Shea loves everyone


----------



## caribeandiva (May 28, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Bet in a month they all gon be coming back like oooo look at my hair it’s so healthy and shiny lol you gon be the neighborhood Shea dealer and I mean that in the best possible way


----------



## water_n_oil (May 29, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Can you explain more about how you prepoo with Shea butter ?



Would love to know as well. I saw a youtuber who prepoos with capuacu butter. Seemed interesting but also seems like it'd be a lot to wash out given the amount of shea I already use.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 29, 2019)

Super weird post ahead.

A Facebook friend mentioned her little baby ate her Shea Butter. For some reason, I thought it was a good idea for me to try it too 

I tasted the tiniest bit of the Nilotica, like literally just barely a fingertip full. It’s creamy and disappears really fast. I convinced my kid to taste it too and he said it tastes like butter  I’m like “Duh, of course it’s Shea Butter” 

Don’t try this at home kids.


----------



## GGsKin (May 29, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Super weird post ahead.
> 
> A Facebook friend mentioned her little baby ate her Shea Butter. For some reason, I thought it was a good idea for me to try it too
> 
> ...



I bought some deliciously creamy food grade Ghana Shea butter on Monday from a vendor, at a disappointing hair show. I dont plan on cooking with it though


----------



## Prisangela (May 29, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Question: do any of the ladies using coffee oil have tattoos? Have you noticed any changes in them since using the oil?


I actually have a tattoo on my finger I haven't notice any changes


----------



## Prisangela (May 29, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shea Siblings....I was getting compliments left and right on my hair at my son's birthday party yesterday and it wasn't even down...it was in a high bun. One sweet Sister asked me what I used and I told her for the most part, just Shea Butter. She was like oh cool, I like Cantu Shea butter products too....I was like ummmm no baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! can I get an invite next time! I promise to bring two boys and my own jar!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 29, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> capuacu butter



OMG. Of all the butters available, this is my ABSOLUTE favorite.

Ayyyeeeeeee!


----------



## GGsKin (May 29, 2019)

Just whipped up a tub of shea for one of my cousins. I am going to help her with her hair tomorrow. 
I beat unmelted shea for about 10 mins. I added rice bran oil, safflower oil, hemp seed oil, boabab oil and half a spoon of coconut oil. I added lavender, tea tree and rose essential oils, vanilla and lemon verbena fragrance oils. Then I changed to the whisk attachment and whipped for a further 10mins.


----------



## abioni (May 31, 2019)

Ladies can you post a before and after Shea butter usage pic? Especially 4 type hair. How has it helped with single strand knots?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2019)

abioni said:


> Ladies can you post a before and after Shea butter usage pic? Especially 4 type hair. How has it helped with single strand knots?



I only have 2 before pics....in the before, I was using mostly salon brands like Joico, MoroccanOil & It's a 10. I do not have any dates.

Left Pre-Shea
Right Post Shea
*when I started using Shea, I also switched to a plant based hair care routine....with me making most of the products I use*

Braidouts


Straight hair using silicones versus shea butter to straighten



Shea butter *and* keeping my hair stretched has reduced single strand knots. I still get them...but not many.

I have way more pictures after introducing Queen Shea. It's when I feel like my hair journey really began. I cant imagine my hair without it. I've tried every butter you can think of...on its own, whipped with oils....none come close to the Queen.




Even after cutting tons of length after postpartum shedding, I was still able to keep a nice chunk of length. I have no doubt that Queen Shea played a huge role in that.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 31, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy #haircrush


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 31, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Yes ma’am! 
*drools*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy #haircrush





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Yes ma’am!
> *drools*


----------



## abioni (May 31, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy thank you for the beautiful pics. Your hair will be a dream come true. What other plant based products do you use?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2019)

abioni said:


> @ElevatedEnergy thank you for the beautiful pics. Your hair will be a dream come true. What other plant based products do you use?




You are too kind! I don't have many products I use.

I use a Yucca Root Based concoction to cleanse and condition.

Then I move right into a leave in...
The base is Marshmallow Root & RoseWater

To moisturize and seal in between wash days, I use a RoseWater based spray and of course Queen Shea.

As needed...I deep condition with a Fenugreek and Banana Mask.

Also as needed, I henna/indigo to color my hair a midnight black.


----------



## abioni (May 31, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. I will look into the items.



ElevatedEnergy said:


> You are too kind! I don't have many products I use.
> 
> I use a Yucca Root Based concoction to cleanse and condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 1, 2019)

Shea Butter


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Shea Butter



I like that straightforward one liner


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Shea Butter


*mic drop*


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 1, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *mic drop*


----------



## icsonia22 (Jun 1, 2019)

Pre Shea...actually pre doing anything good to my hair
   
Single strand knots and bad detangling practices chewed my hair all the way up and I was convinced that I had "bad hair." I didn't attribute bad hair to a texture, but rather to my inability to retain length. After 3 years, all I had to show for my natural hair journey was a chewed up head of hair.

  This was post big chop number 3. I had grown my hair from bald and decided to experiment with keratin treatments due to single strand knots...that turned into severe heat damage. I started transitioning from heat damage here and had started to use whipped Shea butter. Despite the damage, my ends looked one million times better than the first few pics and I was retaining length. This was probably a little over 2 years of growth.

 this was 2 months ago and post big chop 4. I've since cut out all of the heat damage and keep my hair stretched 99% of the time. I still get ssks here and there but they don't hinder my progress or cause tangling with other strands. The Shea butter allows my strands to slide past each other. The ssks I do have probably come from the few times I let my guard down and deep condition without putting my hair into sections. Shea butter has changed my hair journey for the better.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 1, 2019)

icsonia22 said:


> Pre Shea...actually pre doing anything good to my hair
> View attachment 447531 View attachment 447533 View attachment 447535
> Single strand knots and bad detangling practices chewed my hair all the way up and I was convinced that I had "bad hair." I didn't attribute bad hair to a texture, but rather to my inability to retain length. After 3 years, all I had to show for my natural hair journey was a chewed up head of hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 2, 2019)

I took a week long trip to Milan, Italy. Besides seeing the sights, there are two things I always try to do when I go to another country:


Find the largest grocery store in town and go to it.
Ride the public transportation like the city citizens.
The big store was called Esselunga Super Market. It was the super store. In fact, I found and rode a bus to get there. I love grocery stores and I went down every.single.aisle. It takes me about 5 minutes per aisle because I just do a visual pass.

For whatever reason in the cookie aisle, I was attracted to a bag of cookies. It was the ONLY thing I touched and picked up in that aisle. Then, for whatever reason I turned the bag around and looked at the back of the bag.

Front:



Back:



I thought of all of you in the Shea thread. Look, even in Italy they recognize black girl magic. Isn't she beautiful? Look at her hair lovely braided, afro-textured hair!

I'm *sure* her mommy uses Shea butter!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 2, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro 

I may have converted my granny to Queen Shea. We’ll see. My grandma is ultra low maintenance and I spoke about her hair regimen in the Random Hair Thoughts Thread. She couldn’t understand why I was rubbing Shea Butter on my arms if it can be used for the hair


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 2, 2019)

I baggied with  grapeseed oil overnight. Yesterday I sprayed a mixture of rice water and onion juice and left it on for an hour. Then I shampooed with a mix of tea tree oil shampoo and Mizani supreme oil shampoo. Rinsed and steamed with Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture correct masque. Did a leave in with S curl spray and Shea butter. 

I want to use up all my products before moving to more natural ingredients. 

Happy Sunday ladies!


----------



## Prisangela (Jun 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I only have 2 before pics....in the before, I was using mostly salon brands like Joico, MoroccanOil & It's a 10. I do not have any dates.
> 
> Left Pre-Shea
> Right Post Shea
> ...


just beautiful!


----------



## Prisangela (Jun 2, 2019)

I did a shea hibiscus pre poo on top of my fermented black RW + onion ginger juice on thursday and my hair was sooooooo buttery didnt need to DC. sealed in that moisture with some of my coffee shea mix! hairs been feeling real good ever since


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 2, 2019)

Did you buy the cookies? @Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Did you buy the cookies? @Chicoro



No, I didn't. It was strange. I don't even like those kinds of cookies!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 3, 2019)

Sshhhhhhhh....everybody, silence your hooves by stepping on the carpet. Stop your tails from swishing and please don't knock anything over. Make sure your horns are not reflecting light. We've got to be very quiet. I'm going to try to coax a unicorn from out of hiding. You all know yourselves how skittish unicorns can be. Give the baby unicorns a treat so they don't start to cry or make noise.

Okay, here we go....


Ooooo @niknakmac ...yoooowhooooo!!!! Hello!!!! Can you come here for a second. I want to ask you something. @niknakmac ...can you hear me?


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Sshhhhhhhh....everybody, silence your hooves by stepping on the carpet. Stop your tails from swishing and please don't knock anything over. Make sure your horns are not reflecting light. We've got to be very quiet. I'm going to try to coax a unicorn from out of hiding. You all know yourselves how skittish unicorns can be. Give the baby unicorns a treat so they don't start to cry or make noise.
> 
> Okay, here we go....
> 
> ...



Hellllllllllooo I am here!  I love shea butter and only use shea in my hair mainly because I am a lazy natural and it works.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 3, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> Hellllllllllooo I am here!  I love shea butter and only use shea in my hair mainly because I am a lazy natural and it works.



Can you please repost your photos and the subsequent comment you made to me from that other thread about using Shea and the fast growing part, please?


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 3, 2019)

@Chicoro here you go!

New hair...cut and color:





















My response to Chicoros compliments on my hair:

Thank you! I just needed a change. My hairstylist was like wth are you doing to make your hair grow so fast. She had cut it really short in January and I was back to past shoulder length. I said Shea Butter! I know you would appreciate that Chicoro! I'm still using my shea too, I took my wrap down this morning and put some shea on it to keep it from reverting. Shea is my holy grail!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 3, 2019)

@niknakmac I love your cut and color! Makes me want to be a straight hair natural.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 3, 2019)

I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @niknakmac into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 3rd day of June, 2019! She was outted in another thread  and posted again in post #2216 of the Shea butter thread.

Welcome to the herd!




​@caribeandiva , do your thing, please!
​


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 3, 2019)

@niknakmac Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 3, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> @Chicoro here you go!
> 
> New hair...cut and color:
> 
> ...


Love love love it!!! Pure perfection!!


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you all I humbly accept!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 3, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> Hellllllllllooo I am here!  I love shea butter and only use shea in my hair mainly because I am a lazy natural and it works.


Niknakmac! You’ve been hiding from us


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 3, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Niknakmac! You’ve been hiding from us


I know right! @niknakmac


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 3, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I know right! @niknakmac



I really haven't been hiding I am just not in the hair section that much anymore.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 8, 2019)

Ok, so I fell off. Newly married and life and getting my business to the next level has gotten in the way . I've learned my lessons and now I'm back. I am a Shea made Unicorn and I'm late but I'm in... If there is room! I will come back with my pics...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 9, 2019)

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok, so I fell off. Newly married and life and getting my business to the next level has gotten in the way . I've learned my lessons and now I'm back. I am a Shea made Unicorn and I'm late but I'm in... If there is room! I will come back with my pics...


Congratulations on your new marriage! How wonderful to hear you are growing your business, too! 

And YES! You are always welcome to the fold, any day and anytime, whether you are a Shea Made Hair Unicorn or one in the making.

Welcome back and post them pictures, girl!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 9, 2019)

*It's the Shea!!!!!*​I took a 7 day trip and grabbed my huge bottle of S-Curl as I hurriedly packed. Guess what? Unbeknownst to me, that bottle was almost empty. So, on on day #2 of my trip my S-Curl was GONE! I considered searching out some, but  I was like, "Forget _THAT_!"

I had Shea butter and my Xtreme gel. I never put my gel on the length of my hair. I only tap it on my roots to lay down my hair so I have no fuzz. That was the case for this photo. Gel is tapped ONLY on the roots and on the hair before the braid begins.

I thought the shine on my hair was due to the gel I put in my hair. But that would mean shine only at or around the roots. Or, maybe it was the S-Curl. But on this day my hair had been deprived of S-Curl for about 4 or 5 days. I water rinsed my hair sections in the sink to ready it for Shea butter, so, I don't think it was the S-Curl either.

Shine is from gel? "NOPE! That is not true." I took a picture and I could see the shine from root to tip. That is not a superficial on the surface shine. That's a deep, on and in every strand kind of shine that is from Shea butter. My braids were heavy and swinging back and forth when I moved. The heaviness of my braids was Shea holding in the the water and keeping the hair moist.  I would re-do my braids almost every day. I think my braids look best when they are wetted under water and slathered with Shea butter *DAILY*. In my real life, I re-do my braids 1 time per week.

On my hair:
Water, gel and Shea butter mix.

On my face:
Burning sun tearing me UP!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 9, 2019)

Suave Naturals is a new-ish hair line with Shea butter as the 'leading' ingredient. I have not tried this line. But what I like most about it is the marketing campaign narrative. What do I mean? There is no bs about afro-textured hair being dry, and damaged etc.

Guess what? The narrative used is the one that WE as black women , have been saying to ourselves and to one another for the last 20 years. What's my point? When YOU change how YOU see yourself, the world follows suit!

From their website:
*"Natural Hair Care*
_Introducing Suave Professionals for Natural Hair. We have collaborated with over 5,000 women with wavy, curly and coily hair to deliver a moisture rich collection. Infused with pure coconut oil and natural shea butter, Suave Professionals for Natural Hair is a collection inspired by you, crafted for you, *because no one understands your hair the way you do."*_
https://www.suave.com/us/en/natural-hair-campaign.html


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 9, 2019)

Looking good @Chicoro!  Those braids are so juicy. How do you get you hair to take the Shea when your hair is wet. Whenever I try Shea I’m wet hair, it just sits on the surface.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 9, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Looking good @Chicoro!  Those braids are so juicy. How do you get you hair to take the Shea when your hair is wet. Whenever I try Shea I’m wet hair, it just sits on the surface.



Thank you! I never use straight Shea butter. I only use whipped Shea mixes on my hair. Pure Shea has never worked for me.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 9, 2019)

dd2 (2yo): Mom, look. Itchy. It's itchy *pointing to the eczema behind her knees*
dd1 (4yo): Maybe we should put some shea butter on it. 

The shea babies yall lol. Big sis decided to take charge and greased baby sis  up.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *It's the Shea!!!!!*​I took a 7 day trip and grabbed my huge bottle of S-Curl as I hurriedly packed. Guess what? Unbeknownst to me, that bottle was almost empty. So, on on day #2 of my trip my S-Curl was GONE! I considered searching out some, but  I was like, "Forget _THAT_!"
> 
> I had Shea butter and my Xtreme gel. I never put my gel on the length of my hair. I only tap it on my roots to lay down my hair so I have no fuzz. That was the case for this photo. Gel is tapped ONLY on the roots and on the hair before the braid begins.
> 
> ...


Pretty lady with pretty hair!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Suave Naturals is a new-ish hair line with Shea butter as the 'leading' ingredient. I have not tried this line. But what I like most about it is the marketing campaign narrative. What do I mean? There is no bs about afro-textured hair being dry, and damaged etc.
> 
> Guess what? The narrative used is the one that WE as black women , have been saying to ourselves and to one another for the last 20 years. What's my point? When YOU change how YOU see yourself, the world follows suit!
> 
> ...




You’re REALLY making me want to buy that line. I swear if the Conditioner and leave in is on point, I might just stick with this line for the rest of the year.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 10, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> You’re REALLY making me want to buy that line. I swear if the Conditioner and leave in is on point, I might just stick with this line for the rest of the year.



I love Suave products. If I were home in the US, I am sure I'd try it, myself. Try it and tell us about it so we can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 10, 2019)

Hair Breakage!​I see you hair ends! I was being radical and I left my braids loose, as in not put in a baggie, for two (2) weeks. My ends curled up and I lost hair on three (3) braids. It's the little things, day to day, that can set you back, too. It's this day to day breakage and tangling that can keep you at the same length as well.

Back in the baggie my Shea'd braids go! It's austere, librarian and un-sexy but I'm trying to reach a new length goal. I've got to around Feb 2020 to get there.  Baggy-ing my braids adds that extra protection.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 11, 2019)

Am I already signed up? I need to be! I'm in.

I'm trying to get past "close but far from apl." I feel like I'm starting my hair journey over since I have no idea how to get past this length. My only hope is shea butter or something like this. I have shea butter mixed with some random oils. I have a lot of oils I need to use up including commercial oils that have cones and other junk in them that i may just ditch tonight.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## sarumoki (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


>


Wow this looks beautiful, 3cayg is killin the game.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jun 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hair Breakage!​I see you hair ends! I was being radical and I left my braids loose, as in not put in a baggie, for two (2) weeks. My ends curled up and I lost hair on three (3) braids. It's the little things, day to day, that can set you back, too. It's this day to day breakage and tangling that can keep you at the same length as well.
> 
> Back in the baggie my Shea'd braids go! It's austere, librarian and un-sexy but I'm trying to reach a new length goal. I've got to around Feb 2020 to get there.  Baggy-ing my braids adds that extra protection.




I really wanna see your routine. I think I know what your doing however I am a more visual person. Im not sure but do you have a youtube channel so we can follow?
Anything will help, thank you in advance.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 13, 2019)

NCHairDiva said:


> I really wanna see your routine. I think I know what your doing however I am a more visual person. Im not sure but do you have a youtube channel so we can follow?
> Anything will help, thank you in advance.



I have a YouTube channel called MsChicoro. Although I've not added a video since 2017, I have an old one on the baggie routine.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 13, 2019)

I added coconut oil to my shea mix. I'm trying to determine whether I want to whip it or if it really doesn't matter and I should just leave it alone as it solidifies.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 13, 2019)

post # 629

I forgot about my burns on my leg. I continue to use Coffee oil infused Shea butter. The burns look like they are lightening again.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 13, 2019)

Besides the hair stuff, I make a body cream with shea butter, cocoa butter and other stuff, mostly for my youngest child's eczema, but the rest of us use it as well to ward off the ashiness. Recently my daughter had a bad cold compounded by seasonal allergies and the skin around her nostrils was rubbed raw and bloody from tissue paper. I had her put the cream on her nose, and it was healed within three days. So now you know - if you have a runny nose, protect your nose's skin with shea's never-ending powers.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 14, 2019)

As you ladies know I got my hair cut in March 2019. It was needed after not going to the salon for over 2 years. I stopped posting progress pics or measurements because I need more taken off as I progressively get rid of my damaged thin ends from the past. I should be done by September with that. I saw no point in measuring my hair for that reason. Anyway, I kept my hair straight for a month and washed it out in April. That’s when I took the before shot. I made good progress for 2 months! I have my next appointment today and I’ll see what my stylist has to say about the condition of my hair overall now. She was worried about my hair being dry because of protein overload. I have done zero protein treatments since and only focused on moisture.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> As you ladies know I got my hair cut in March 2019. It was needed after not going to the salon for over 2 years. I stopped posting progress pics or measurements because I need more taken off as I progressively get rid of my damaged thin ends from the past. I should be done by September with that. I saw no point in measuring my hair for that reason. Anyway, I kept my hair straight for a month and washed it out in April. That’s when I took the before shot. I made good progress for 2 months! I have my next appointment today and I’ll see what my stylist has to say about the condition of my hair overall now. She was worried about my hair being dry because of protein overload. I have done zero protein treatments since and only focused on moisture.
> View attachment 447897


Wow very nice progress!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 15, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Wow very nice progress!


Thank you!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 15, 2019)

I got my hair did tonight... and promptly got caught in the rain.  I swear I should start charging for my services in areas where they are having droughts: “I know it hasn’t rained here in decades, but if you pay me $50 I’ll go get my hair done and as soon as I do it’ll be raining. Trust.” On the bright side no trims were needed. We’re gonna start regular trims as needed from now on until all the old hair is gone naturally. No more drastic cuts like last time.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 15, 2019)

Mood: This unicorn is tired and frizzy!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I got my hair did tonight... and promptly got caught in the rain.  I swear I should start charging for my services in areas where they are having droughts: “I know it hasn’t rained here in decades, but if you pay me $50 I’ll go get my hair done and as soon as I do it’ll be raining. Trust.” On the bright side no trims were needed. We’re gonna start regular trims as needed from now on until all the old hair is gone naturally. No more drastic cuts like last time.
> View attachment 447919


no makeup tired and frizzy but still smizing with the best of them. U look great!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 15, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> no makeup tired and frizzy but still smizing with the best of them. U look great!!!!


Thank you


----------



## keranikki (Jun 15, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> As you ladies know I got my hair cut in March 2019. It was needed after not going to the salon for over 2 years. I stopped posting progress pics or measurements because I need more taken off as I progressively get rid of my damaged thin ends from the past. I should be done by September with that. I saw no point in measuring my hair for that reason. Anyway, I kept my hair straight for a month and washed it out in April. That’s when I took the before shot. I made good progress for 2 months! I have my next appointment today and I’ll see what my stylist has to say about the condition of my hair overall now. She was worried about my hair being dry because of protein overload. I have done zero protein treatments since and only focused on moisture.
> View attachment 447897



Come through!!! Even your braid is thicker!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 15, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Come through!!! Even your braid is thicker!


You’re right! I was so focused on length that I didn’t even notice


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 15, 2019)

Okay been using the shea nilotica for about a month now, and man that stuff is the TRUTH. Hair is so shiny and moist after I seal with it. I didn't think I would notice much of a difference between the nilotica and ivory shea, but they are quite different. Both are great, but the nilotica takes my hair to another level.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 15, 2019)

I neglected trimming my ends for almost a year and when I finally got to it today my hair was mostly in pretty good shape. I only had to trim about an inch (stretched) from most parts, no more than 1.5" anywhere. I mostly credit that to using Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> As you ladies know I got my hair cut in March 2019. It was needed after not going to the salon for over 2 years. I stopped posting progress pics or measurements because I need more taken off as I progressively get rid of my damaged thin ends from the past. I should be done by September with that. I saw no point in measuring my hair for that reason. Anyway, I kept my hair straight for a month and washed it out in April. That’s when I took the before shot. I made good progress for 2 months! I have my next appointment today and I’ll see what my stylist has to say about the condition of my hair overall now. She was worried about my hair being dry because of protein overload. I have done zero protein treatments since and only focused on moisture.
> View attachment 447897



L'il Bamboo, you don't have this name for nothing! Of course your hair continues to gain length. Especially, since you are continuing to do the same process. Good for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 16, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Okay been using the shea nilotica for about a month now, and man that stuff is the TRUTH. Hair is so shiny and moist after I seal with it. I didn't think I would notice much of a difference between the nilotica and ivory shea, but they are quite different. Both are great, but the nilotica takes my hair to another level.



Do you think the Nilotica butter is penetrating your hair better? Or, is there something in it that is giving your hair even more support that you need?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I got my hair did tonight... and promptly got caught in the rain.  I swear I should start charging for my services in areas where they are having droughts: “I know it hasn’t rained here in decades, but if you pay me $50 I’ll go get my hair done and as soon as I do it’ll be raining. Trust.” On the bright side no trims were needed. We’re gonna start regular trims as needed from now on until all the old hair is gone naturally. No more drastic cuts like last time.
> View attachment 447919



It may be fuzzy, but I can clearly see that hair creeping to armpit length. I'm looking at those sizable group of strands of hair on the left side, if facing the computer screen. If I can see that length on rained on hair, I know you are continuing to hit new lengths in rapid fire. I'm excited to see what your hair in September, or the next time you get it done!

Oh, forgot to say that there are sections of hair that are about four (4) inches beyond your collarbone. Did you notice that?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 16, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I neglected trimming my ends for almost a year and when I finally got to it today my hair was mostly in pretty good shape. *I only had to trim about an inch (stretched) from most parts, no more than 1.5" anywhere. *I mostly credit that to using Shea butter.



Congratulations! That is so good to know. I am going to continue to juice my ends with Shea butter, too.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 16, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> I neglected trimming my ends for almost a year and when I finally got to it today my hair was mostly in pretty good shape. I only had to trim about an inch (stretched) from most parts, no more than 1.5" anywhere. I mostly credit that to using Shea butter.



i also noticed this when i trimmed after a yr and a half of not trimming. I did a huge cut back in apr of last yr to remove all damaged thin ends and hadn't trimmed since because i wanted it to grow out some(my hair was literally the same length it was after my initial bc). My ends were in great shape. I had to cut .5 an inch at most. There was literally no difference to length and now my hair is thick from root to tip. Added bonus my area of breakage is catching up to the rest(i trimmed that area as well so its thick from root to tip but a different length than the rest). 

hair after trim 5/18
  

hair after trim 6/19


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 16, 2019)

@VictoriousBrownFlower ,
Great length retention! It looks so shiny and has gotten so long. Congratulations on your wonderful mid-year progress!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Do you think the Nilotica butter is penetrating your hair better? Or, is there something in it that is giving your hair even more support that you need?



That's an interesting question. Now that I think about it, I can say that the nilotica does seem to sink in a little faster than the ivory. I'll pay more attention to it next wash day and let you know. I'd be curious to know if the nilotica composition is different than the other varieties. Off to research.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 16, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> That's an interesting question. Now that I think about it, I can say that the nilotica does seem to sink in a little faster than the ivory. I'll pay more attention to it next wash day and let you know. I'd be curious to know if the nilotica composition is different than the other varieties. Off to research.



Looking forward to learning about your experiment and research results!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 16, 2019)

Been reading through these posts all day...think I’ll see what Shea can do for me...off to buy some 3CayG Nilotica Shea...


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Jun 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Do you think the Nilotica butter is penetrating your hair better? Or, is there something in it that is giving your hair even more support that you need?



Although I have not tried it, it is probably yes and no. Nilotica Shea butter contains a higher amount of oleic acid, which is what its creamy texture and moisturizing properties are attributed to. Additionally, the hardness of West African Shea butter can be attributed to the stearic acid content, which is present in a higher amount than in the Nilotica variety. However, there are multiple oils (Avocado and Olive) that contain a higher amount of oleic acid than both of such butters and can be easily whipped with the West African variety to produce a creamy mixture and moisturizing properties-- a fact that I am sure that you are well aware of!

I personally believe that the East African variety is likely the better choice when used on its own based on its ease of application (however, I doubt that it has the hold that West African Shea butter does), but there is no such need if the butter is to be whipped with other oils-- especially when considering the cost difference in favor of the West African variety. The oleic acid content in a whipped butter will probably be similar if not higher, on average, in comparison to unrefined, non-whipped Nilotica Shea butter. Lastly, both still contain vitamins A and E, whereas other oils contain other vitamins and antioxidants that may be beneficial to hair. Either way, it may be practical to mix the Shea butter with some other beneficial oils.

For more reading:
*Contents of fatty acids found in several samples of West African Shea butter:* http://www.agbangakarite.com/science_bulksheabutter.php

*Factsheet about Nilotica Shea butter:* https://dlgnaturals-bw.com/Nilotica Shea Butter-Technical Data.pdf

*Naturally Curly's very own article about the properties of oleic acid:* https://www.naturallycurly.com/curl...inoleic-acid-the-reason-you-love-oils-so-much


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 16, 2019)

I Am Number Four. said:


> Although I have not tried it, it is probably yes and no. Nilotica Shea butter contains a higher amount of oleic acid, which is what its creamy texture and moisturizing properties are attributed to. Additionally, the hardness of West African Shea butter can be attributed to the stearic acid content, which is present in a higher amount than in the Nilotica variety. However, there are multiple oils (Avocado and Olive) that contain a higher amount of oleic acid than both of such butters and can be easily whipped with the West African variety to produce a creamy mixture and moisturizing properties-- a fact that I am sure that you are well aware of!
> 
> I personally believe that the East African variety is likely the better choice when used on its own based on its ease of application (however, I doubt that it has the hold that West African Shea butter does), but there is no such need if the butter is to be whipped with other oils-- especially when considering the cost difference in favor of the West African variety. The oleic acid content in a whipped butter will probably be similar if not higher, on average, in comparison to unrefined, non-whipped Nilotica Shea butter. Lastly, both still contain vitamins A and E, whereas other oils contain other vitamins and antioxidants that may be beneficial to hair. Either way, it may be practical to mix the Shea butter with some other beneficial oils.
> 
> ...


Good information, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 17, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been reading through these posts all day...think I’ll see what Shea can do for me...off to buy some 3CayG Nilotica Shea...










*Queen Shea has reeled in another one!*​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 17, 2019)

I Am Number Four. said:


> Although I have not tried it, it is probably yes and no. Nilotica Shea butter contains a higher amount of oleic acid, which is what its creamy texture and moisturizing properties are attributed to. Additionally, the hardness of West African Shea butter can be attributed to the stearic acid content, which is present in a higher amount than in the Nilotica variety. However, there are multiple oils (Avocado and Olive) that contain a higher amount of oleic acid than both of such butters and can be easily whipped with the West African variety to produce a creamy mixture and moisturizing properties-- a fact that I am sure that you are well aware of!
> 
> I personally believe that the East African variety is likely the better choice when used on its own based on its ease of application (however, I doubt that it has the hold that West African Shea butter does), but there is no such need if the butter is to be whipped with other oils-- especially when considering the cost difference in favor of the West African variety. The oleic acid content in a whipped butter will probably be similar if not higher, on average, in comparison to unrefined, non-whipped Nilotica Shea butter. Lastly, both still contain vitamins A and E, whereas other oils contain other vitamins and antioxidants that may be beneficial to hair. Either way, it may be practical to mix the Shea butter with some other beneficial oils.
> 
> ...



@I Am Number Four.

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question with such detail and thought. I appreciate the time and the effort that it took. Also, I appreciate you took the time to provide references and links for us. That is very generous of you.

We appreciate the quality of your information and the deference with which you shared and imparted that knowledge. Queen Shea merits every bit of that respect!

Yes, these are some things I know, but they are worth repeating to be reminded and to help teach those who are new to Shea butter. Thank you again! Keep the knowledge coming!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 17, 2019)

I love the Almond Oil 3cayG has. 

Mixes perfectly with pretty much anything.

Haven’t bought the Nilotica yet, but if it matches up to my other favorite butters I’ll be using it for quite a while as my current go to.

So far the almond oil and Shea Butter mix I have has been preserving my Indigo color treatment really well. My hair has never been shinier or softer.

 I can’t deny myself Herbal Essences Hello Hydration any longer and bought three bottles of it. Going all the way back to the OG product.

 To be honest it’s the best leave in for my hair, and I’m secretly a silicone addict. But my Shea Butter gets along so well with the leave in that I have had no need to detangle. 

I legit haven’t detangled in almost a month, and for the most part, when I go to moisturize and seal second day hair, I can get through my hair with such ease. So I’ve just been washing, conditioning, and then sealing.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 17, 2019)

i did get around to whipping my shea mix. it did not fluff up very much, but it did a little and it isn't so solid as it was Saturday. I will check it again this evening to see if it solidified (i want it to be fluffy).  i think i have too much oil so that it isn't fluffing. idk. i forgot what allows it to fluff. i put it on yesterday and my ends look beautiful still


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Oh, forgot to say that there are sections of hair that are about four (4) inches beyond your collarbone. Did you notice that?


I didn’t notice that! Yay!! 

I called my stylist the same day my hair got ruined and she offered to fix it the next day!! For free! She lightly re-ironed it, said she’ll trim next time and it was all good. I worked outside all weekend and the humidity got me so I put my hair in a ponytail. I took it down to take this shot. You can really see the thin ends here.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 17, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I didn’t notice that! Yay!!
> 
> I called my stylist the same day my hair got ruined and she offered to fix it the next day!! For free! She lightly re-ironed it, said she’ll trim next time and it was all good. I worked outside all weekend and the humidity got me so I put my hair in a ponytail. I took it down to take this shot. You can really see the thin ends here.
> View attachment 448007



Ahm... hair doesn't grow thick like a weave track. It drops down in length strand by strand. The hair needs time to thicken up. But, dang, L'il Bamboo your hair looks to be 1.5 to 2 inches longer in the June photo! And,  your head is leaning FORWARD in the June photo, making you look like you have less length than you really do.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Ahm... hair doesn't grow thick like a weave track. *It drops down in length strand by strand. *The hair needs time to thicken up. But, dang, L'il Bamboo your hair looks to be 1.5 to 2 inches longer in the June photo! And,  your head is leaning FORWARD in the June photo, making you look like you have less length than you really do.


You can really see the leading strands on the side


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 17, 2019)

View media item 130243View media item 130239 Late to the party but here are my starting length pics taken at the end of April. I have been using a homemade growth oil that contains Shea oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, aloe vera oil, and avocado oil, infused with Moringa leaves, aloe powder, alma, bringraj, brahmi, bamboo and Rose powders for the past year. I’ve got my 3CayG Shea Nilotica on the way and I have some shea butter and shea  nut oil to use until it arrives. I’ll be using rose water for moisture and sealing with a combo of the butter and oil whipped. Thanks for all the useful info in this thread!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 17, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> You can really see the leading strands on the side
> View attachment 448011


How many inches are you from armpit length?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 17, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> View media item 130243View media item 130239 Late to the party but here are my starting length pics taken at the end of April. I have been using a homemade growth oil that contains Shea oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, aloe vera oil, and avocado oil, infused with Moringa leaves, aloe powder, alma, bringraj, brahmi, bamboo and Rose powders for the past year. I’ve got my 3CayG Shea Nilotica on the way and I have some shea butter and shea  nut oil to use until it arrives. I’ll be using rose water for moisture and sealing with a combo of the butter and oil whipped. Thanks for all the useful info in this thread!


 
Your hair color is fabulous !


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 17, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I love the Almond Oil 3cayG has.
> 
> Mixes perfectly with pretty much anything.
> 
> ...


I've been using an almond oil and shea mix on dd1. Works really well for her.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How many inches are you from armpit length?


I’ll measure when I get home


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> View media item 130243View media item 130239 Late to the party but here are my starting length pics taken at the end of April. I have been using a homemade growth oil that contains Shea oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, aloe vera oil, and avocado oil, infused with Moringa leaves, aloe powder, alma, bringraj, brahmi, bamboo and Rose powders for the past year. I’ve got my 3CayG Shea Nilotica on the way and I have some shea butter and shea  nut oil to use until it arrives. I’ll be using rose water for moisture and sealing with a combo of the butter and oil whipped. Thanks for all the useful info in this thread!


Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair color is fabulous !


Thanks! I hennaed for years then switched to semi perm auburn dye but decided to go back to my natural blonde in 2017. The lighter ends are from the color removal process. I sometimes miss my red hair.View media item 124729View media item 125999


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 17, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Gorgeous hair!!


Thank you! Looks like you are getting great growth/retention with your regimen as well. May we both reach LHCF fabled lengths this year!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thank you! Looks like you are getting great growth/retention with your regimen as well. May we both reach LHCF fabled lengths this year!


----------



## Virtuosa (Jun 17, 2019)

@caribeandiva I am so so so happy and excited for you OMG!!!! It looks amazing and you can see the progress! You are an inspiration Shea Sis!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 17, 2019)

Virtuosa said:


> @caribeandiva I am so so so happy and excited for you OMG!!!! It looks amazing and you can see the progress! You are an inspiration Shea Sis!


Thank you!!


----------



## BellaRose (Jun 17, 2019)

Wow. Congrats to all the Shea unicorns. I fell off last year but I'm convinced to try again. So I'm giving it a 6 month trial. Back to reading the thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 18, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanks! I hennaed for years then switched to semi perm auburn dye but decided to go back to my natural blonde in 2017. The lighter ends are from the color removal process. I sometimes miss my red hair.View media item 124729View media item 125999




I REMEMBER these gorgeous images of your beautiful hair!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 18, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I REMEMBER these gorgeous images of your beautiful hair!


I’m trying to get back to this length I had before did my 2nd chop. Almost there, and I’m hoping adding shea butter to my routine will help me to meet and surpass that goal *crossing fingers*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 18, 2019)

I was reading through last years challenge and saw where some of you were mixing chebe powder in your mixes. How did that go for you that tried it? I have a chebe oil infusion that’s been marinating for almost a year that I forgot about. I did a search and saw where @Lita was using a chebe infusion on her hair. Has anyone tried mixing the chebe infused oil into their Shea butter instead of the powder?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 18, 2019)

Welp, here’s my Shea butter mix:

6 oz Shea Butter
1.5 oz Shea Nut Oil
1 oz chebe-infused sunflower oil
1 tbs herbal infused oil
2 tsp vegetable glycerin 

This filled a 500 ml mason jar once it was whipped. Think I’ll be good for a minute .


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 19, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Welp, here’s my Shea butter mix:
> 
> 6 oz Shea Butter
> 1.5 oz Shea Nut Oil
> ...


@MyAngelEyez~C~U i know u don't remember me but i remember u from way back in the day. Its good to see u back on. I act signed up for that organization for a while (the one with sun in the title about people being killed for suffering from albanism.) u use to post the most interesting threads about that kinda stuff. Anyways glad to see u back. 

I remember the bright red hair which I loved. It must have taken alot of work to grow out that color... BTW your mix sounds and looks yummy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 19, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U i know u don't remember me but i remember u from way back in the day. Its good to see u back on. I act signed up for that organization for a while (the one with sun in the title about people being killed for suffering from albanism.) u use to post the most interesting threads about that kinda stuff. Anyways glad to see u back.
> I remember the bright red hair which I loved. It must have taken alot of work to grow out that color... BTW your mix sounds and looks yummy.



@VictoriousBrownFlower
Hi! Yes I remember you and quite a few ladies here in this challenge, it’s nice to see you all are still here teaching and learning and growing glorious hair! I didn’t think anyone would remember me, though lol.

We (people with albinism) just celebrated International Albinism Awareness Day on June 13th! There has been a lot going on in the countries most affected by albino mutilations in recent years, they are trying to crack down and educate people about albinism, and providing more services for those affected by the discrimination and prosecuting those carrying out the attacks. So, that’s one of the positives that has come from the Under The Same Sun organization.  thanks for taking time to learn about and to join even if it was for a short time.

ETA My mix turned out very light a fluffy and my hair feels awesome today! I like it a lot. Gonna make my friends some at work (passing my LHCF degree/education/knowledge on to my Afro textured hair sisters).


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How many inches are you from armpit length?


From the crown to my armpit is 16 inches.  I measured my hair it’s at... 16 inches.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> From the crown to my armpit is 16 inches.  I measured my hair it’s at... 16 inches.



Are you *at *armpit?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Are you *at *armpit?


Yes. I’m shocked to be back there so quickly.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Yes. I’m shocked to be back there so quickly.



I'm not shocked, L'il Bamboo.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Yes. I’m shocked to be back there so quickly.



Let me clarify. When @caribeandiva says, "Back there," She doesn't mean as in it has re-grown. She means, "I'm surprised my hair is at the length of armpit so quickly [since I started my Shea butter journey]. "

This is a new length barrier for her! She had never grown her hair past her collarbone, until 2018. Now, she is at armpit length. She will be at even, bra-strap in December 2019.

'Cause I be knowin'
About the growin'
Of long flowin'
Afro hair.
~Chicoro~

Toot your horn, girl!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Let me clarify. When @caribeandiva says, "Back there," She doesn't mean as in it has re-grown. She means, "I'm surprised my hair is at the length of armpit so quickly [since I started my Shea butter journey]. "
> 
> This is a new length barrier for her! She had never grown her hair past her collarbone, until 2018. Now, she is at armpit length. She will be at even, bra-strap in December 2019.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Yes the longest my hair was before was collarbone length. I’m gonna buy me a Sonic coconut milkshake to celebrate. 
I receive everything you said and claim it as done! BSL by December 2019 y’all! I’ve said it before and I’m never gonna stop saying it: if you’ve been on this hair journey for years and don’t have long hair yet *don’t give up*. Something in your regimen needs to be fixed. That’s all. Hang in there.


----------



## keranikki (Jun 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you!!! Yes the longest my hair was before was collarbone length. I’m gonna buy me a Sonic coconut milkshake to celebrate.
> I receive everything you said and claim it as done! BSL by December 2019 y’all! I’ve said it before and I’m never gonna stop saying it: if you’ve been on this hair journey for years and don’t have long hair yet *don’t give up*. Something in your regimen needs to be fixed. That’s all. Hang in there.




Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Virtuosa (Jun 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Yes. I’m shocked to be back there so quickly.



Keep growing Petit bamboo!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 19, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you!


Virtuosa said:


> Keep growing Petit bamboo!


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 20, 2019)

So I’m thinking about formulating my own products. 

I do enjoy commercial brands. Mostly for convenience, but I just feel most of the store bought stuff is a bit of a waste of money. Concerning conditioners, I have been having to buy 2-3 at a time, because I go through them so much.  Same with deep conditioners, and even reasonably priced ones can rack up money quickly if I need to buy quite a bit of them.

Making my own stuff will just be cheaper because I can make bulks of product and save the rest. 

I still have quite a bit of BTMS 50 emulsion beads at my mothers house, and I’ve been wanting to make banana, avocado, sweet potato, almond milk, yogurt, berry blend, herbal, oatmeal, and other natural holistic masks and conditioners. 

I understand BTMS 50/25 isn’t completely natural, but it’s a very mild and moisturizing ingredient that plays well with almost anything I’ve added it to in the past.

And the creations I can see myself making with Shea Butter are endless. 

So if anyone wants to throw recipes my way please do. I’m determined to try and test all of them.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 20, 2019)

My 24 karat is on. Midweek wash day complete


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 20, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> So I’m thinking about formulating my own products.
> 
> I do enjoy commercial brands. Mostly for convenience, but I just feel most of the store bought stuff is a bit of a waste of money. Concerning conditioners, I have been having to buy 2-3 at a time, because I go through them so much.  Same with deep conditioners, and even reasonably priced ones can rack up money quickly if I need to buy quite a bit of them.
> 
> ...



You should check out the DIY thread. I would link it but it shouldn't be hard to find. Ladies have posted many a recipe in that thread, including @ElevatedEnergy.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 20, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> You should check out the DIY thread. I would link it but it shouldn't be hard to find. Ladies have posted many a recipe in that thread, including @ElevatedEnergy.


also @PlanetCybertron look on youtube for diy deep conditioner recipes. Theres lots of yummy ones. Especially naptural85 or whatever her name is. Fusionofcurls, and curlyproverbs.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 20, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> You should check out the DIY thread. I would link it but it shouldn't be hard to find. Ladies have posted many a recipe in that thread, including @ElevatedEnergy.


Swift Crafty Monkey has some good formulations that can be tweaked for your needs as well. Lots of scientific info on formulating haircare products. That’s where I started when I began formulating products. https://swiftcraftymonkey.blog/membership-account/membership-levels/


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 20, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Swift Crafty Monkey has some good formulations that can be tweaked for your needs as well. Lots of scientific info on formulating haircare products. That’s where I started when I began formulating products. https://swiftcraftymonkey.blog/membership-account/membership-levels/


Another 1+ for Swiftcraftymonkey. She's the queen when it comes to formulating DIY hair and skincare. The membership is worth every penny if you're serious about learning.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 20, 2019)

For those purchasing through 3CayG, what were your shipping times like? Also, is it better to get the filtered or the unfiltered Shea butter ? I want to order a pail, but they are out of the unfiltered....


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 20, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> For those purchasing through 3CayG, what were your shipping times like? Also, is it better to get the filtered or the unfiltered Shea butter ? I want to order a pail, but they are out of the unfiltered....


I recently ordered. It usually ships in 2-3 business days and arrives around 2 days later. So about 5 days total depending on what day of the week you placed your order. I've only ever purchased the unrefined so I cant compare.


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm back to curly. My blowout lasted 10 days in the humidity using Shea to wrap at night and Shea for the take down. Surprisingly my hair never got heavy. It just seemed to keep it soft and keep it from swelling.

Since its 90 degrees or more everyday and I am doing a workout challenge with DD I have been doin wash n go's about every 4 days. After I add my conditioner and gel I add my Shea mix. I may also add shea on my refresh day after i spritz if it feels dry before hand.  I keep it pretty simple.

I'm about to soak some coffee beans and get my skin right for these beach days!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 21, 2019)

Welp, tonight I decided to try a curl activator for a moisturizer and went to pick up some Cantu Curl Activator. I lightly spritzed my hair with my aloe/water mix and then applied the Cantu Activator, finally sealing with my shea whip. My hair feels so moisturized that it feels wet, lol. Well, is feels seriously moist. I like it. I'll see how I feel about it after using it for a few weeks. 

Oh, and I experienced the shea slide as well. My shed hair just slides right on out without having to comb though. Nice.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2019)

Sorry for the long post. For the past 3-4 weeks, I couldn't get round to washing my hair, so I would just massage my scalp (sometimes with Nature's Ego scalp serum) and add whipped Shea butter to my length. I took to moisturising my hair (maybe once a week or less) by spritzing small sections with water and 'spreading the sebum' down the strands. I added shea (whipped and unwhipped) to my ends, and topped with diluted KCCC that I'd accidentally mixed with a little whipped Shea butter. Well, this had my hair looking and feeling so defined and shiny, that it was almost a deterrent for me to wash my hair.

So yesterday, I finally washed my hair and whipped up a batch of Shea butter for myself while I had my clay on. I used two batches of Shea, and added hemp oil, safflower oil, rice bran oil, babassu oil, a little fenugreek powder (new), essential oils of ylang ylang, lavender, tea tree, and fragrance oils; vanilla bean, and pink kisses. I tested the mix on my skin and it feels great- especially this morning.

Anyway, I purposely added a dollop of this mix to my gel, to see if it was the sebum, or the Shea in the gel that had my coils looking shiny and juicy and feeling well moisturised. It's probably both lol. My hair is still wet/ damp this morning so I'll see how it looks once I've unwrapped it from my silk scarves.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 22, 2019)

My lil banded curl-activated Shea-Pony .  Feels so juicy!


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 22, 2019)

Weave checked by my whole family. Even dh, even though they know I haven't worn weave since about 2002. My auntie literally groped my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> Weave checked by my whole family. Even dh, even though they know I haven't worn weave since about 2002. My auntie literally groped my hair.



You need to let these folks know that they need to respect the power of Queen Shea and you, a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. How dare they!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My lil banded curl-activated Shea-Pony .  Feels so juicy!
> View attachment 448123 View attachment 448121



Looking cute!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 22, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> Weave checked by my whole family. Even dh, even though they know I haven't worn weave since about 2002. My auntie literally groped my hair.


How rude! I’d take it as a compliment though. I can’t believe in this day and age that people are still getting weave checked with all the knowledge readily available out there! Wow


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 22, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Sorry for the long post. For the past 3-4 weeks, I couldn't get round to washing my hair, so I would just massage my scalp (sometimes with Nature's Ego scalp serum) and add whipped Shea butter to my length. I took to moisturising my hair (maybe once a week or less) by spritzing small sections with water and 'spreading the sebum' down the strands. I added shea (whipped and unwhipped) to my ends, and topped with diluted KCCC that I'd accidentally mixed with a little whipped Shea butter. Well, this had my hair looking and feeling so defined and shiny, that it was almost a deterrent for me to wash my hair.
> 
> So yesterday, I finally washed my hair and whipped up a batch of Shea butter for myself while I had my clay on. I used two batches of Shea, and added hemp oil, safflower oil, rice bran oil, babassu oil, a little fenugreek powder (new), essential oils of ylang ylang, lavender, tea tree, and fragrance oils; vanilla bean, and pink kisses. I tested the mix on my skin and it feels great- especially this morning.
> 
> Anyway, *I purposely added a dollop of this mix to my gel, to see if it was the sebum, or the Shea in the gel that had my coils looking shiny and juicy and feeling well moisturised*. It's probably both lol. My hair is still wet/ damp this morning so I'll see how it looks once I've unwrapped it from my silk scarves.



I'm curious to know as well, I once had a passing thought of putting shea in the KCCC but chickened out at the risk of it producing flakes in my hair, lol. Would love to know how it works out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 22, 2019)

I got this today:



So, I used it to buy myself a lil stand mixer to make Shea mixes, and I’m also gonna get back into formulating conditioner and moisturizing products for myself and friends/family. I forgot how much I enjoy whipping stuff up.

I made this ginormous batch of whipped Shea (the container holds 4 cups) for my bestie’s daughter for a graduation gift (she going off to college):
 
She has beautiful thick natural hair that stretches to BSL, and beautiful skin, so I think she'll put it to good use (if her momma doesn’t jack her for it, she’s salty that her batch of Shea was smaller than her daughter’s, lol).


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> How rude! I’d take it as a compliment though. I can’t believe in this day and age that people are still getting weave checked with all the knowledge readily available out there! Wow



Queen Shea and I are such a super bad combination that I never get weave checked. People just  automatically assume my hair is not real.

Many have reached in and touched my Shea coated locks. All have come back with Shea slicked fingers.

My hair takes the Shea Slide to another level. It slides them potential weave checkers and those who touch without permission, right on out my hair. And they take some Shea grease right on home with them whether they wanted to or not.

Queen Shea speaks for me: Don't you dare touch her hair. Do it, and you will get Shea'd.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I got this today:
> View attachment 448155
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your win!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I'm curious to know as well, I once had a passing thought of putting shea in the KCCC but chickened out at the risk of it producing flakes in my hair, lol. Would love to know how it works out.



It's great! No flakes at all- I could tell it would be ok as I rubbed a little on my hand, the shea just melted. I didn't get the 'greyness' I can get when I add shea to my wet hair before my gel. This greyness usually goes away once my hair dries, and the shea sinks in but it's good to know I won't get it with this method. My hair was smooth and shiny but I believe last week, my sebum had more contribution in the whole length of my hair looking particularly shiny and feeling especially smooth.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> It's great! No flakes at all- I could tell it would be ok as I rubbed a little on my hand, the shea just melted. I didn't get the 'greyness' I can get when I add shea to my wet hair before my gel. This greyness usually goes away once my hair dries, and the shea sinks in but it's good to know I won't get it with this method. My hair was smooth and shiny but I believe last week, my sebum had more contribution in the whole length of my hair looking particularly shiny and feeling especially smooth.
> My hair yesterday:View attachment 448175



You look pretty. Your hair is so soft and wavy looking. Beautiful from root to tip! That skin of yours is magnificent, too! Before I stopped eating candy in 2018, I would have snatched and gobbled down that candy necklace you have on. I loved those!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you @Chicoro  It is soft. I don't mind feeling a firm cast from my gel but I did notice that with the Shea in this mix, it doesn't feel as firm as it usually does on the first few days.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on your win!


Thanks! I’ve lost 82lbs using the Keto diet, so that was won from my success story submission to the Carb Manager app community. I can’t wait for my mixer to arrive!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanks! I’ve lost 82lbs using the Keto diet, so that was won from my success story submission to the Carb Manager app community. I can’t wait for my mixer to arrive!



Can you share your story here...There are so many of us struggling. By the way...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My lil banded curl-activated Shea-Pony .  Feels so juicy!
> View attachment 448123 View attachment 448121



I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @MyAngelEyez~C~U into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 23rd day of June, 2019. She was outted in post #2312 showing her cute ponytail.





@caribeandiva , baby, please do your thing! Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

In 2019, I haven't been tracking the Shea Made Unicorns on the first page. If I've missed anyone, please let me know!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 23, 2019)

@GGsKin 
I used to try Shea before gel and I had so much trouble putting Shea on my wet hair, maybe I’ll try your trick of mixing it with the gel. 

But I really came here to say that you have gorgeous skin- so smooth and clear.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @GGsKin
> I used to try Shea before gel and I had so much trouble putting Shea on my wet hair, maybe I’ll try your trick of mixing it with the gel.
> 
> But I really came here to say that you have gorgeous skin- so smooth and clear.



@GettingKinky Thank you


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, nominate and induct @MyAngelEyez~C~U into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 23rd day of June, 2019. She was outted in post #2312 showing her cute ponytail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I’m honored! Thanks for making me a Shea Made Hair Unicorn !

I’ve read every post in this challenge, plus I’m up to page 159 of last year’s challenge. The wealth of info present in both threads is awesome, and I’m so glad I decided to come back to LHCF to see what was poppin these days, lol. Can’t wait to see where my length reaches by December!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Can you share your story here...There are so many of us struggling.* By the way...


Well, I had been steadily gaining weight over the past ten years, and had a pulmonary embolism that nearly killed me in 2014. I was short of breath all the time, and was also diagnosed with fibromyalgia and Lupus in 2015. My husband at the time began cheating on me and we divorced in 2017. I married a man I went to high school with a few months later. Although I had found new love and a new life, I felt awful, was in constant pain in my joints, and I felt _OLD and TIRED_. Well, I’m NOT old! I DON’T wanna be tired all the time! I’m only 46, and I wanted to look and feel my age or younger if I could manage it. I wanted to have the energy and stamina to enjoy life and love with my new husband *wink wink, nod nod*, and to be able to play with my grandson and enjoy my children. So, after doing some research, I decided on trying Ketogenic eating. It essentially resets your body to run off of ketones from burning fat for fuel, instead of running off of carbs to burn glucose for fuel. This state of being causes rapid weight loss by burning your body’s fat reserves for fuel. The main thing I liked about it was that I could eat healthy fats and meats and cheese, lol. I knew it would be easy for me to stick to because of that. The hard part was I couldn’t eat any bread, starchy veggies, grains... anything with high carb counts or sugar . I downloaded the Carb Manager App to help me keep track of my macros in order to stay in a Ketogenic state, and the app adjusted my macros (carbs, fats, proteins, and calories) according how much I weighed. I also do intermittent fasting (IF) in a 16/8 ratio (16 hour fast with an 8 hour eating window), which also helped me reduce calories daily and facilitated additional fat burning during fasting hours. I have remained strict keto and IF from August of 2018 to present. I’m currently in maintenance mode, but I still input my meals into Carb Manager because it keeps me accountable and on track. I know how easy it is to go over your limit with certain foods. Below are my before and after photos. I feel so much better now, I don’t hurt anymore, and my Lupus symptoms have drastically reduced. My energy levels are back to normal. My rheumatologist is impressed with the change, and is watching my progress with this new way of eating.


 
If anyone is interested in learning about keto, here are some links to information I used:
https://www.ruled.me/guide-keto-diet/

Dr. Berg’s Guide to Beginners Keto: 
For good recipes, try Keto Ginja: And
Headbanger’s Kitchen:
https://www.youtube.com/user/HeadbangersKitchen

IT’S VITAL THAT YOU DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH THIS THOROUGHLY BEFORE STARTING THIS DIET. IT’S NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U ,
Woo wee! Aren't you sexy. Congratulations on your incredible transformation!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U ,
> Woo wee! Aren't you sexy. Congratulations on your incredible transformation!


Thank you! I feel young n sexy again! I also think my husband likes my transformation. He is now working to transform his body as well.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thank you! I feel young n sexy again! I also think my husband likes my transformation. He is now working to transform his body as well.



That's some success story! And, you looking extra yummy, too?! Now, you are a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. You are going to be too cute for ANYBODY to talk to you! We may need to rein you in...no...Run free Shea Hair Unicorn, run free!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U Amazing! You look fantastic


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U Amazing! You look fantastic


@GGsKin Thank you, Shea Sista! I feel fantastic!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That's some success story! And, you looking extra yummy, too?! Now, you are a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. You are going to be too cute for ANYBODY to talk to you! We may need to rein you in...no...Run free Shea Hair Unicorn, run free!


Running free, strutting my Shea Made Hair Unicorn stuff like:


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 24, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> Weave checked by my whole family. Even dh, even though they know I haven't worn weave since about 2002. My auntie literally groped my hair.



When someone tries to touch my hair:


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 24, 2019)

Cowashed and applied 24k


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

I have gotten down to my last pots of Shea butter. I'm digging down in the jars to get more out. I need to make some for my hair and my body. 

I had a matted, tangled section of hair at my nape. Thank goodness it was not a whole curl like I used to lose. Shea butter has cut down my tangles so much. For that I am eternally thankful.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

*Combed out every braid Sunday, June 23rd, 2019*

This weekend I washed my hair.  I thorough combed out every single braid. I had a few tangles. I think the last time I combed out my hair was 3 months ago.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

You got six (6) more months to get on and be on that Shea Train in 2019!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Summer musical festival, seaside weekend, island vacation, evening concert, cook-out or the club...Shea Sista's will be out in droves  with their beautiful Shea Made Hair Unicorn Selves. 

Won't you join us?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Get your Shea 'ON, this Summer!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Get with your girls and share in the joy of Shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh, I get it...you slow in cool. Well, Shea gone work for you, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Work it Shea Sister, work it!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Indulge full out in the Shea Slide this Summer. 

Shea Slide Summer '19


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Whenever possible, get your man involved, too. After all, how many times have you ALREADY caught him in your Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

So hot and sexy and singeing men with your Shea, Haired Unicorn-ness!







Don't look up at the sun, they say?! Hah! Don't look at the Shea Sistas, without being prepared for an eye burn.​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

So gather your supplies, your coins and your cuteness and join the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Brigade and Herd. Be prepared for Shea butter because it will take you and your hair to ANOTHER level!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Fake 'fros 
Fake lips
Fake booties
Fake tans

How many of ya'll got any of this? That's a billion dollar industry up there...of folks trying to get what you got. And you are actually QUESTIONING your UNICORN-NESS?!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Let's get to mixing!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

Shea Unicorn-dom awaits you...Queen Shea Awaits you, too. Let her elevate you to the next level.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

FORGET, Calgon!












You can have that!


This is what happens to me EVERY TIME I put on my infused Shea butter, after my nightly shower:

Queen Shea, take me away!!!!!​

​


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My hair takes the Shea Slide to another level. It slides them potential weave checkers and those who touch without permission, right on out my hair. And they take some Shea grease right on home with them whether they wanted to or not.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> It's great! No flakes at all- I could tell it would be ok as I rubbed a little on my hand, the shea just melted. I didn't get the 'greyness' I can get when I add shea to my wet hair before my gel. This greyness usually goes away once my hair dries, and the shea sinks in but it's good to know I won't get it with this method. My hair was smooth and shiny but I believe last week, my sebum had more contribution in the whole length of my hair looking particularly shiny and feeling especially smooth.
> My hair yesterday:View attachment 448175


Your skin is pure perfection!! Beautiful lady!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Your skin is pure perfection!! Beautiful lady!



@caribeandiva AKA Lil Bamboo, thank you


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> @caribeandiva AKA Bamboo, thank you



Excuse me baby, but





The name is L'il Bamboo.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2019)

I've run out of my favourite lotion, so I've been using my latest shea mix all over my body. I've had several compliments over the past few days on how lovely I've been smelling. I rarely wear perfume as many give me headaches so I know it's all my Shea butter (or my hair lol). Someone even thought I'd splurged on the Brazilian Bum Bum cream. I'm well haps.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Excuse me baby, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just knew someone was gonna correct me likeI'm only 5'2" so I felt some type of way calling @caribeandiva anything lil but I hear you lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I just knew someone was gonna correct me likeI'm only 5'2" so I felt some type of way calling @caribeandiva anything lil but I hear you lol.



That's the beauty and the irony of it. She's 6 foot tall and she is elegant and classy. The last thing someone would call her naturally would be 'L'il Bamboo'.  Thus, it's an endearment because only 'we' in this Shea butter thread get this inside joke. 

Ain't that right L'il Bamboo? @caribeandiva


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, I had been steadily gaining weight over the past ten years, and had a pulmonary embolism that nearly killed me in 2014. I was short of breath all the time, and was also diagnosed with fibromyalgia and Lupus in 2015. My husband at the time began cheating on me and we divorced in 2017. I married a man I went to high school with a few months later. Although I had found new love and a new life, I felt awful, was in constant pain in my joints, and I felt _OLD and TIRED_. Well, I’m NOT old! I DON’T wanna be tired all the time! I’m only 46, and I wanted to look and feel my age or younger if I could manage it. I wanted to have the energy and stamina to enjoy life and love with my new husband *wink wink, nod nod*, and to be able to play with my grandson and enjoy my children. So, after doing some research, I decided on trying Ketogenic eating. It essentially resets your body to run off of ketones from burning fat for fuel, instead of running off of carbs to burn glucose for fuel. This state of being causes rapid weight loss by burning your body’s fat reserves for fuel. The main thing I liked about it was that I could eat healthy fats and meats and cheese, lol. I knew it would be easy for me to stick to because of that. The hard part was I couldn’t eat any bread, starchy veggies, grains... anything with high carb counts or sugar . I downloaded the Carb Manager App to help me keep track of my macros in order to stay in a Ketogenic state, and the app adjusted my macros (carbs, fats, proteins, and calories) according how much I weighed. I also do intermittent fasting (IF) in a 16/8 ratio (16 hour fast with an 8 hour eating window), which also helped me reduce calories daily and facilitated additional fat burning during fasting hours. I have remained strict keto and IF from August of 2018 to present. I’m currently in maintenance mode, but I still input my meals into Carb Manager because it keeps me accountable and on track. I know how easy it is to go over your limit with certain foods. Below are my before and after photos. I feel so much better now, I don’t hurt anymore, and my Lupus symptoms have drastically reduced. My energy levels are back to normal. My rheumatologist is impressed with the change, and is watching my progress with this new way of eating.
> 
> 
> View attachment 448185View attachment 448187View attachment 448189View attachment 448183 View attachment 448197
> ...


Impressive!!! You look so good! You seem  much happier now.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> That's the beauty and the irony of it. She's 6 foot tall and she is elegant and classy. The last thing someone would call her naturally would be 'L'il Bamboo'.  Thus, it's an endearment because only 'we' in this Shea butter thread get this inside joke.
> 
> Ain't that right L'il Bamboo? @caribeandiva


Right! 


GGsKin said:


> I just knew someone was gonna correct me likeI'm only 5'2" so I felt some type of way calling @caribeandiva anything lil but I hear you lol.


I’ll take it! I answer to both.  You’re petite! We’re on opposite ends of the height spectrum. I’m from a family of giants. Both grandpas were over 6ft and my grandmas were 5’10 and 5’6. My mom is the shortie in our family and she’s 5’6! Genetics...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> View attachment 448323


@caribeandiva  Thanks for my beautiful trophy! **skips off to fill it with creamy Shea butter**


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Right!
> 
> I’ll take it! I answer to both.  You’re petite! We’re on opposite ends of the height spectrum. I’m from a family of giants. Both grandpas were over 6ft and my grandmas were 5’10 and 5’6. My mom is the shortie in our family and she’s 5’6! Genetics...



Lol, I'm the one of the shortest in my family. My grandparents on both sides were tall. My brother's tower over me. My mum thinks she's doing something at 5'6". My Dad has often asked where I'm from lol.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Lol, I'm the one of the shortest in my family. My grandparents on both sides were tall. My brother's tower over me. My mum thinks she's doing something at 5'6". My Dad has often asked where I'm from lol.


You’re adopted!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 25, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> FORGET, Calgon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 26, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I got this today:
> View attachment 448155
> 
> 
> ...


 You received a gift for being inspirational and still paid it forward with gifting ... you’re my type of gyal


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 26, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> You received a gift for being inspirational and still paid it forward with gifting ... you’re my type of gyal


Giving gives me the warm fuzzies


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 26, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Giving gives me the warm fuzzies


ditto... it just makes u feel good. especially when the person u give to really appreciates it.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jun 26, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you!!! Yes the longest my hair was before was collarbone length. I’m gonna buy me a Sonic coconut milkshake to celebrate.
> I receive everything you said and claim it as done! BSL by December 2019 y’all! I’ve said it before and I’m never gonna stop saying it: if you’ve been on this hair journey for years and don’t have long hair yet *don’t give up*. Something in your regimen needs to be fixed. That’s all. Hang in there.



Congrats!!!! This is so exciting. Also inspiring. I am hoping to break APL this year which would be crazzzzzy because I literally don’t think my hair has been that long since I was like 5 years old  I am inspired and determined to have long but most importantly strong thick healthy hair!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Congrats!!!! This is so exciting. Also inspiring. I am hoping to break APL this year which would be crazzzzzy because I literally don’t think my hair has been that long since I was like 5 years old  I am inspired and determined to have long but most importantly strong thick healthy hair!!


You can do it!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jun 26, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My lil banded curl-activated Shea-Pony .  Feels so juicy!
> View attachment 448123 View attachment 448121



So juicy!! I can’t wait til all my hair is long enough to pull in one (them front hairs smh layers and bangs take forever to grow out lol)




GGsKin said:


> It's great! No flakes at all- I could tell it would be ok as I rubbed a little on my hand, the shea just melted. I didn't get the 'greyness' I can get when I add shea to my wet hair before my gel. This greyness usually goes away once my hair dries, and the shea sinks in but it's good to know I won't get it with this method. My hair was smooth and shiny but I believe last week, my sebum had more contribution in the whole length of my hair looking particularly shiny and feeling especially smooth.
> My hair yesterday:View attachment 448175



Looking like a baby!! Hair beautiful skin beautiful smile beautiful — go girl!!!




niknakmac said:


> Weave checked by my whole family. Even dh, even though they know I haven't worn weave since about 2002. My auntie literally groped my hair.



Who gon check me boo ?!! Definitely a compliment!! to the power of queen shea helps retain length yes but I’ve noticed there’s an improvement in the overall quality texture health feel of the hair too!!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jun 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Get with your girls and share in the joy of Shea butter!



LIVING for all your gifs yeesssssss here for all the Shea made unicorns love to see us strutting our stuff

Also. Idk what anime this is. But I neeeeed it in my life !!!! Like peep lil mama w the Bantu knots in the back ?! YES you gorgeous diverse beautiful black QUEENS


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> LIVING for all your gifs yeesssssss here for all the Shea made unicorns love to see us strutting our stuff
> 
> Also. Idk what anime this is. But I neeeeed it in my life !!!! Like peep lil mama w the Bantu knots in the back ?! YES you gorgeous diverse beautiful black QUEENS


Looks like an episode of We Bear Bears. Not an anime but a show on Cartoon Network. I love it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> LIVING for all your gifs yeesssssss here for all the Shea made unicorns love to see us strutting our stuff
> 
> Also. Idk what anime this is. But I neeeeed it in my life !!!! Like peep lil mama w the Bantu knots in the back ?! YES you gorgeous diverse beautiful black QUEENS


https://blacknerdproblems.com/we-bare-bears-blessed-us-with-gifs-and-that-atmosphere-be-so-black/

First two seasons are on Hulu. The third is on Netflix (that gif is from a third season episode). Looks like I need to catch up.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> https://blacknerdproblems.com/we-bare-bears-blessed-us-with-gifs-and-that-atmosphere-be-so-black/
> 
> First two seasons are on Hulu. The third is on Netflix (that gif is from a third season episode). Looks like I need to catch up.




PRESS PLAY!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2019)

What we do when quality Shea butter comes to our attention:


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2019)

When you realize that Shea butter has kept your hair moist for three (3) days straight without a re-do:






(Did you notice EVEN the doctors are black!)​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2019)

How every body in the Shea butter thread reacts when someone talks about how Shea butter 'dries out afro hair'...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2019)

How we be looking when someone posts a picture of their progress with Shea butter, right before they get nominated and inducted into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame:


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 26, 2019)

How your *"Before"* photo looks to you,
 now that you've been using Shea butter for an extended period of time.






​


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How your *"Before"* photo looks to you,
> now that you've been using Shea butter for an extended period of time.
> 
> 
> ...


  where’s the lie though?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 26, 2019)

Here’s my friend’s sweet daughter holding her whipped shea butter gift! She said she loves it and has been using on her skin and her hair. She’s teaching swimming for the summer, so her skin and hair are loving the Shea. And check out her juicy twists!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 26, 2019)

I took down my bun and had my sister snap a quick pic. I’m still having a hard time believing that I’m really APL. I wanted photographic evidence!  It feels surreal after all the years of struggle. Like it was that simple this whole time?! Maybe that’s why I’m having such a hard time coming to grips with this. I expected it to be harder. I’m so grateful. You live and you learn.  Thank you @Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 26, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> View attachment 448443 Here’s my friend’s sweet daughter holding her whipped shea butter gift! She said she loves it and has been using on her skin and her hair. She’s teaching swimming for the summer, so her skin and hair are loving the Shea. And check out her juicy twists!


Tell her we’re saving her a seat in the Shea made unicorn hall of fame.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 26, 2019)

Mixed up a small batch of Shea Mix.

Ordered some Nilotica from 3cayG. I just got the small one for 9$, then mixed it with my remaining Shea Butter, Almond Oil, and a bit of Coconut Oil, to make one batch that should last me for the entirety of July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I also did another test run on my skin, specifically my tattoos to see how it does with my color.

First one is washed skin, dried, then regular store bought lotion applied





Second one is washed skin, dried, but with my Shea Mix.






 It deepened the black in my tattoo so nicely. Gosh I love it. Gonna really focus it on all my other tattoos. Especially the one on my back since it peels sometimes, depending on what it is I’m wearing.

Will be uploading pictures of my hair after I wash it tonight.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 26, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Mixed up a small batch of Shea Mix.
> 
> Ordered some Nilotica from 3cayG. I just got the small one for 9$, then mixed it with my remaining Shea Butter, Almond Oil, and a bit of Coconut Oil, to make one batch that should last me for the entirety of July
> 
> ...


Your skin and tats are popping in the after Shea picture!! Whoa!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 26, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Tell her we’re saving her a seat in the Shea made unicorn hall of fame.


I sure will! I texted her mom a link to this thread, so hopefully they’ll come through and take a look!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I took down my bun and had my sister snap a quick pic. I’m still having a hard time believing that I’m really APL. I wanted photographic evidence!  It feels surreal after all the years of struggle. Like it was that simple this whole time?! Maybe that’s why I’m having such a hard time coming to grips with this. I expected it to be harder. I’m so grateful. You live and you learn.  Thank you @ChicoroView attachment 448449



Your hair looks to be 1 inch past armpit length. And your hair looks to be about four (4) inches from bra strap length.

It's so thick and the texture is gorgeous.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 27, 2019)

Alright so full check in:

*sharp inhale*

Wash day. Wasn’t as frustrating as I thought it was going to be since I hadn’t put a brush to my head in over a month.

1. Pre-poo (Renpure ACV rinse), scalp only
2. Shampoo (Hair Food Manuka Honey and Apricot moisturizing shampoo - now my absolute fav shampoo)
3. Condition (Renpure Tea Tree and Lemon grass conditioner)
4. Detangled in four sections under running water
5. Deep Conditioned with a new product I found on Etsy. Y’all this stuff is so frothy and light. I love it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Rinse
7. Leave ins (applied the Hair mask as a leave in since it’s light enough and I really like it)
8. Shea Butter Mix

This is all of the shedding that came out
Sorry for the globs of old product in it still






This is what my hair is looking like





Whatever that shop formulated that hair mask with it does a pretty good job of softening my new growth. So much so, that it felt like I relaxed it. I was like “hold up, I know they ain’t just put straightening stuff in here?!” But nah, just good formulation.

Length shot





Y’all I’m so ready to just hit my goal length!! Just get there already hair feets!!!

I had half a mind to put my hair up in some plaits, but I was so done with this wash day I just split down my hair down the middle and did two high buns and slapped my bonnet on. I’m tired y’all.

Peace out beauties


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair looks to be 1 inch past armpit length. And your hair looks to be about four (4) inches from bra strap length.
> 
> It's so thick and the texture is gorgeous.


Thank you! Only 4 inches from BSL?!  I can totally be there by December of this year!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 27, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Alright so full check in:
> 
> *sharp inhale*
> 
> ...


 what’s your goal length?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> what’s your goal length?



Classic length. The end of my butt. Lol


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 27, 2019)

*Coffee Infused Oil Shea Butter Mix and exfoliation:*​
My burn scars have gone from black, to dark brown to lighter brown. If I were to bare my legs the scars would still look dark. But, I can see a difference, myself.


----------



## sarumoki (Jun 28, 2019)

Ladies who use safflower oil in their mixes, is it the high linoleic or the high oleic one?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 28, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who use safflower oil in their mixes, is it the high linoleic or the high oleic one?


I just use a safflower oil found on my cooking oil aisle  at the grocers, so I’m not sure.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 28, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who use safflower oil in their mixes, is it the high linoleic or the high oleic one?



My bottle says rich in linoleic and oleic acid content. Natural contents: Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, B6 , Vitamin E, Rich in linoleic acid and minerals.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Alright so full check in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@PlanetCybertron said:
_"I had half a mind to put my hair up in some plaits, but I was so done with this wash day I* just split down my hair down the middle and did two high buns and slapped my bonnet on."*_


You didn't solicit any opinions...but....I noticed your hair on your right side is leading in length and very close to , if not at, your goal length. The hair in the middle is shorter than the hair on the left side.

That sometimes could mean the hair strength and fragility may vary in the different areas of the head, which is normal and common.

Have you considered splitting your hair in a different way instead of down the middle, in the back? Maybe split the hair from ear to ear so you have one section above and one section below?

Like this (But braided and protected)





Or like this with the part higher and rounder (But braided and protected)



BUT, instead of leaving the hair loose, maybe braiding it or putting it in a protective style?

Perhaps if your hair in the middle has that added protection, by being enfolded and covered by the longer hair on the right and left side, it will have extra support.

Now, you know your hair better than I. The front sides of my hair don't grow as fast and as long as the back of my hair near the nape. At least, not thus far. So, my suggestion may very well be way off base.

I mention it because I see that your hair continues to thicken from right to left. That longer section has gotten fuller. That looks to me it has done that because more hair from the center has dropped in length and joined your longer hair at the classic length. That's why I don't have the feeling in my gut that the hair in the middle just doesn't grow as long.

It seems to me that the texture of your hair might be different in the middle at the back , near the nape. I would guess it may be more coarse, and perhaps more dry there, than it is on the left and right sides.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Ladies who use safflower oil in their mixes, is it the high linoleic or the high oleic one?






GGsKin said:


> My bottle says rich in linoleic and oleic acid content. Natural contents: Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, B6 , Vitamin E, Rich in linoleic acid and minerals.



@sarumoki , It's high in linoleic acid at around 75% to 77% (A Day in the Budwig Diet the Book, page 145)

Safflower oil:

Parent Omega-6 (linoleic acid) 75%
Parent Omega-3 (alpha linolenic acid) 0%
*Oleic acid 16 to 20% (from the internet)*


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @PlanetCybertron said:
> _"I had half a mind to put my hair up in some plaits, but I was so done with this wash day I* just split down my hair down the middle and did two high buns and slapped my bonnet on."*_
> 
> 
> ...



By all means please contribute opinions. I thoroughly enjoy talking about any hair related lol.

Splitting my hair down the middle is so default for me. In fact I think I’ve been doing it for so long that my hair will kind of separate naturally somewhere down the middle.

I definitely need to try going horizontally. Once upon a time I used to, and just didn’t stick with it.

My left side is a bit longer stretched out. In the picture it’s much shorter considering I have quite a bit of new growth and only stretched the right side. I just usually grab my right side to show in pictures since it is still longer. But you’re definitely correct about my right side. It’s still longer than the left side.

Even if my left side does indeed grow slower, I believe that it doesn’t grow that much slower. I think it’s undergoing damage that’s making it shorter.

And you’re actually spot on about my middle/nape area. I too thought it just grew slower. Ever since I started growing my hair out. But In earlier pictures I’ve taken, it used to actually be the longest parts of my hair.
This one is a good example





That was taken October of last year, and for the most part my nape was the longest. But I was also wasn’t parting my hair down the middle that much if at all. I was mostly just bunning and keeping my hair all gathered up and together.

I think with the parting it’s causing slow wear and tear to my nape. Especially my crown area even more. I don’t braid or twist tightly, but I think just the actually mechanical movement of separating down the middle is enough to cause stress in that area.

As for texture. I do notice variations clearly. My nape and just above it has a very loose curl pattern. Even when I was natural that hair back there has always been a very loose 3 type of curl. The hair back there is also finer in texture, and noticeably softer. So I think it’s a good suggestion to start parting in a different way because my nape is proving to be a lot more fragile.

The number one spot(s) that are by far the most fragile is my crown area. Like many others, it’s the coarsest and driest area of my hair. It’s very resistant to almost everything except Butters and certain deep conditioners. Right at the dead center in the back of head where my crown is, is where the absolute most damage is. It’s not noticeable, but upon first glance it just looks like flyaways but there’s about a finger width patch of hair that is now about 4 inches long. It’s also slightly off to the left and right sides. But they’re a bit longer, but still have also broken off. So I have three small patches of hair that are all very broken off. And it was definitely caused by the way I part my hair.

To add, I think it gets worse considering I  sleep on my back, and directly on the back of my head. So those parts inevitably get tension put on them, leaving my sensitive areas exposed. Even in a bonnet the tension is still there. Granted it’s a lot better than no bonnet, but still.

And then there’s the tangles it causes, and it’s a lot more tangly on the left side due to that short patch catching on multiple parts of my hair, so I think that’s the main driving force in the length discrepancy throughout my head.

The typical down the middle and then across the head is usually what I do. So four parts in total, and the epicenter of that parting is where my hair is reacting negatively to it.

So I do appreciate the feedback. I think parting in a whole new way would work. I just have to stick with it. I’d rather have that extra protection you mentioned from my longer areas and just have one big braid or twist in the back. May not look as good as I want at first but I’d like to give it a try.

And perhaps doing like Mohawk/fro hawk styles would be good too. Since all the hair is being kept up and together.

If I need more sections, I’ll just make a few more parts but all going horizontally. Like multiple parallel lines.

So I think it’ll cause a bit of a chain reaction. Changing how I part, will help with my crown, which will allow my nape hairs to have a break as well. With my crown not going through so much tension it’ll get longer which will cut down on tangling on my left side more so than anywhere else which will help it catch up to my right side.

That’s just for starters. I know it’ll probably take the rest of this year to get a habit going, but Im always open to very helpful suggestions, so thank you for chiming In


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron

^^ ^Thank you for the generous and detailed response. If you make the changes and stick with them, I believe you will see a big difference by the end of December 2019. Good luck!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

I asked two men at my job to take a picture of the back of my head. This is around 2:30 pm. I had originally wet, gelled and set my hair with a scarf around 7:00 am that morning before leaving my house.  My hair gets fuzzy. That's why I love me some gel on my hair. My hair is also quite coarse and very, very dry. But when you understand your hair, you can embrace and accept it and that's when the magic starts to happen and the hair can thrive.


 

My back left braid is quite thick! My braids are sort of tight, too.

I probably haven't used a comb to make fresh parts, all throughout my head, since December 2016. I just use my fingers. I do use a comb to part the front side part so it looks neat.

This is how my hair looks around day #3 or #4. I re-do my braids day #1 and go through the rest of the week without re-doing the braids. I just wet them, put on SCURL on top, tap on some gel, brush down with a toothbrush and put on scarf for 5 minutes, until my hair sets.

My hair is bling bling shiny when on day #1 when I re-do the braids and add Shea butter. By day #3, my hair has sucked up that Shea, and I have a mild sheen to my hair.

I haven't been wearing my baggy. I JUST got back to tying up my ends. I'll be back to the baggie probably in a week or two.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 29, 2019)

I got my 5lbs bucket o’Shea from 3CayG on Thursday. It’s a nice texture, just has a little tiny bit of a gritty feeling, but I like the texture overall. I also have about 1.5 lbs of their Shea Nilotica that is very creamy. I’m excited to play with them both and make some whips, but I have plenty for my hair already whipped up and don’t need any more right now. I have a coworker who has ordered an 8oz whip for next Friday, so i’ll get to play then, . I think I’m gonna get some BTMS and get back to formulating conditioners, this time with Shea butter as the base “oil”, and see how it works for me. I was always scared to use Shea in my hair conditioner formulating in the past because I thought it would be too heavy. So I’ll see how it works for me now.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 29, 2019)

After being inspired by some of you, I've been talking about making some coffee shea mixes for friends and family. I finally bought some coffee beans today. I know nothing of how it tastes but there were many varieties on offer and these called out to me. I'm looking forward to getting my infusion on the go.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> After being inspired by some of you, I've been talking about making some coffee shea mixes for friends and family. I finally bought some coffee beans today. I know nothing of how it tastes but there were many varieties on offer and these called out to me. I'm looking forward to getting my infusion on the go.View attachment 448567



I want to see those beans! Or, I can wait until you start the infusion process. I'll let YOU pick which one to show us!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I want to see those beans! Or, I can wait until you start the infusion process. I'll let YOU pick which one to show us!



Here you go. I opened the bag and the aroma is intoxicating.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Here you go. I opened the bag and t*he aroma is intoxicating*. View attachment 448571










Yes, indeed! Proceed with that process, girl! Them beans DO smell good!




Shea butter got you again...using coffee beans as the lure and the bait.







Imagine how they are going to smell mixed in with your Shea butter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Next week marks the beginning of July 2019! Have you still yet to join the Shea Party? Get to mixing up some magic for your friends and family, even your frenemies! 






Come on girl, what are you waiting for?​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't be a stinker or a party pooper!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Let Queen Shea turn you and YOUR farts into a Shea Made Hair Unicorn!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

But you got to participate and we can't make you do that. Come down and pop some bubbles with us, in the land of rainbows and Shea Made Hair Unicorns!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Shea Made Hair Unicorns fart, but we do it with love...So, come on and join us so you too can fart out some hearts!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't you want to swing and pop that luxurious Unicorn Main as you walk into a room?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

You want to run with the herd? You have an open invitation to join us!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Whether Open Mic Night is your thing..





or not, we've got spot
for you!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Get your Unicorn glow ON!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't let ANYBODY tell you what you can or can't be:


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Just focus on YOU, your hair and Queen Shea and go on your merry way:


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Mix down some concoctions and spread that Shea butter magic however you can!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Some of ya'll can't just trot, you have to get fancy:





That's okay...no judgement here...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Then there are those of you who are 'Jazzy'






You know who you are....


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

We see you lurking and looking...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

You got to grow before that beautiful unicorn mane can FLOW





You still have time to join us!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

We're all about creating happiness and rainbows here


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Cool down with a  popsicle


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

And prance on through


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

There really is some magic going on up in here.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't walk, run to be a part of the magic of Shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

Maybe then, you will come to see yourself as beautiful as you really are!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

This Shea Made Hair Unicorn is off to bed now. Unicorns get weary, too.






Night, night!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Here you go. I opened the bag and the aroma is intoxicating. View attachment 448571



Thank you!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 29, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Here you go. I opened the bag and the aroma is intoxicating. View attachment 448571


See now, done enticed me with the thought of coffee oil, and made me run out to the store to buy mason jars, grape seed oil and coffee beans. Now I have two jars of beans in oil marinating in my crockpot....doggone it!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 29, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *See now, done enticed me with the thought of coffee oil,* and made me run out to the store to buy mason jars, grape seed oil and coffee beans. Now I have two jars of beans in oil marinating in my crockpot....doggone it!



Me too, I already bought the beans, just never started the infusion. Well that is happening tonight.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 30, 2019)

Clear your calendars...Unicorn Birthday On Deck!​
@GGsKin 
















​


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 30, 2019)

@Chicoro Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2019)

@GGsKin 
....


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 30, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair Thank you


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 30, 2019)

@GGsKin 

Hope you are enjoying your birthday!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 30, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U Thank you. I've had an amazing day.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 30, 2019)

Washed with Dr. Bronners Liquid Castile Soap diluted with a lot of Shea Nut Oil, Glycerin, and Aloe Vera Juice. Deep conditioned with *MANUKA HONEY & MAFURA OIL INTENSIVE HYDRATION MASQUE *mixed with some whipped Shea Butter, coffee oil n a dash of tea tree oil. Detangled like a breeze and had significantly less shedding than I usually do. Rinsed and immediately added a small amount of Cantu moisturizing Curl activator cream to each section. After air drying a bit, sealed with whipped Shea, and braided into eight braids. Been several years since I tried a braid out, I’ll see how this experiment goes...


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 1, 2019)

Alright, so I tried the horizontal parting. Technically tonight was my first time doing it, well...first time in a while.

I’m definitely not used to doing it this way, but it was easier to get my hair in a single braid in the back. 

I made another part just above my ears, and then braided that one too, so I had two braids laying on top of eachother, and then I flat twisted my bangs to the side since they are very well behaved and hardly tangle, braided the rest of the way down and wrapped them between my two braids in the back.

Back view:






So far it’s easy to sleep on. I used soft scrunchies so they wouldn’t hurt the back of my head.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 1, 2019)

Braid out was a fail, banded pony it is then....


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 1, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Alright, so I tried the horizontal parting. Technically tonight was my first time doing it, well...first time in a while.
> 
> I’m definitely not used to doing it this way, but it was easier to get my hair in a single braid in the back.
> 
> ...



I like that hairstyle! I never thought to put a smaller braid in between parts like that.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 2, 2019)

Tailbone length hair, "Call Me!"​

I got a few more hairs at 26 inches. My hair is starting to thicken up at 26 inches. Some of them are at *26.5* inches. As a reminder, 28 inches against the back of ANY  and EVERY Body  is solidly at tailbone length! Come on 1.5 inches.


Full, Tail Bone Length hair, listen to Prince and CALL MY NAME!
I claim you, NOW.​

If I were to get my hair trimmed those little hairs would be *cut* by the stylist.  Thus, I'm leaving my hair  to do its own thing and keeping the scissor shears at bay for a little while.  I try to keep my ends greased and protected.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 2, 2019)

Usual 8 braids almost hanging at APL...hmm. My ultimate goal is 2 braids @ APL but I'd apparently need to reach like thigh length for that lol.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 3, 2019)

Hey y'all. I've been in the kitchen.

 

I ordered the Shea Nilotica Butter from 3cayg and mixed it with sunflower oil, grapeseed oil, rice beans oil, Pina colada fragrance, and almond fragrance. I whipped it in my Kitchen Aid mixer for about 12 minutes.  I'm.also steeping a coffee bean infusions.  Thanks @ElevatedEnergy 

I made fermented black rice. That was a mistake. It left my hair hard and tangled. I went back to the drawing board. I tried again with plain white rice and left it covered on the patio. I think that my previous batches weren't fermenting because I keep it cool inside. 

My butter is so delightful!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 3, 2019)

That butter looks dreamy @ArrrBeee


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 3, 2019)

@ArrrBeee 
That bean juice look good!


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 3, 2019)

@Chicoro @water_n_oil 

I'm just trying to be fabulous like my Shea sisters.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

Massaged scalp with coffee infused oil, spritzed length with aloe Vera/water/glycerin/tea trea mix, and sealed with east and west African Shea whipped with coffee oil, Moringa oil infusion, and a sprinkle of ayurvedic herb mix. Hair and scalp both feel pretty nice. Gave away some of this Shea mix and hair spritz to a neighbor who’s struggling with her natural hair. Hope it helps, she was super happy to get it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

Found a lil shop in town that sells organic herbs ! I picked up some burdock root, marshmallow root, fenugreek,  slippery elm bark, saw palmetto, horsetail, Rose Absolute n citric acid. Got my BTMS-50, potassium sorbate, sodium lactate, and some other stuff on the way. I’ve started infusing the saw palmetto and horsetail in safflower oil.  Gonna play around with making a Shea-based deep conditioner and moisturizer that my hair and scalp will like, and hooking up my Shea whips a bit as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U

Nice Haul Sis.

Can't wait to see what you do with all those delicious sounding Herbs & Spices!

btw:  Glad you're back and you look Fabulous!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Nice Haul Sis.
> 
> ...


 Thanks @IDareT'sHair! I’m glad to see you too and I’m super excited to see what I can come up with. I’m following your other thread, too. Both you & @ElevatedEnergy have some lovely formulations showcased, and have really inspired my inner mixtress, lol.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 4, 2019)

Shea'd up the babies today. Ayurvedic shea blend on their whole head then plain raw shea to smooth the front of their hair (nice edge control alt). I think my next batch will be the same oils but w/o infusing it. I like the herbs but I hate having to figure out what to do with them after straining. Several things I could do of course but none that really fit with my normal regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Girl, I was the Mixtress Queen back in the Fall/Winter.  

But I have so much _other _stuff to use up that I am really trying to deal with.

Thankfully, a lot of these handmade natural(s), have SB somewhere in their ingredients, so I still feel like I'm using SB in most of the things I am using.

But Gurl mixing so much Fun.  I still have quite a bit of SB left and probably will return back to mixing this Winter when it's all snowy, cold and boring.

Do you or have you been using any Fragrance Oils in your Blends?  I read your post where you added Tea Tree to one of your Creations.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Girl, I was the Mixtress Queen back in the Fall/Winter.
> 
> But I have so much _other _stuff to use up that I am really trying to deal with.
> ...


 @IDareT'sHair, I have several, but the one I am partial to using these days is Butt Naked from Bulk Apothecary. It just a nice simple scent. That and for some reason I’m in love with Rose fragrance, lol. My husband says I smell like an old lady...whatever .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *for some reason I’m in love with Rose fragrance, lol. My husband says I smell like an old lady...whatever .*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U 

Ya'll Newlyweds!

I'm sure he Luvs it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> Ya'll Newlyweds!
> 
> I'm sure he Luvs it!


@IDareT'sHair 
He just likes that I make stuff from scratch that he can put on his rusty kneecaps , lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *He just likes that I make stuff from scratch that he can put on his rusty kneecaps , lol.*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U
Gurl...you too much!

It's amazing how whipped and fluffy you can make SB Blends. 

It seems like you can never really make a "bad batch"


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Gurl...you too much!
> 
> It's amazing how whipped and fluffy you can make SB Blends.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

And the act of whipping Shea and watching it change and get all fluffy is somehow soothing...it extremely enjoyable and mildly addictive. Same thing with formulating. Lawd, my pocketbook.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *And the act of whipping Shea and watching it change and get all fluffy is somehow soothing...it extremely enjoyable and mildly addictive. Same thing with formulating. Lawd, my pocketbook.*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
This is so true.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 5, 2019)

Massaged temples and edges with oil heat infused with saw palmetto, horsetail, and burdock root powders. Spritzed hair with water/aloe/glycerin spray and then sealed with Shea butter whipped with Moringa/Ayurvedic herb- infused oil and rose powder. 

Used coffee oil and saw palmetto oil mix to whip up another batch of Shea butter to give to my co-workers (of course I kept some back for myself...looks like old fashioned vanilla ice cream).


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

*Shea butter + Cacao butter + Coffee Infused Sunflower Oil*​
Yesterday, I went to the park for a picnic with a friend of mine. I had on a short dress that hiked even higher when I sat on the grass. I could see a difference in my skin on my legs. My burns are still there, but they are getting better and the appearance of my skin overall is improving.

*Largest and Darkest Burn:* The burns are still very visible, but they continue to lighten. All, the rest of my skin is really even and the the texture is pretty, because of the butter.



I keep my butter in the fridge during the super hot weather. I only use this on my body. My hair Shea butter is a blend of castor and olive oil. The blend for my scars is:

*Shea butter + Cacao butter (AKA Cocoa butter) + Coffee Infused Sunflower Oil*

 

The black specks are  bits  of coffee grounds. It smells nice and it melts nicely on contact.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

We are officially deep into the second half of 2019, month #7, July. That gives you six months to jump on in and see what Shea butter can do for your hair, and your skin!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

I had a victory today!





​For the first time in over two (2) years since April 2017, I wore some shorts outside today. Because of the Shea butter and coffee oil, I am not as self conscious about my burned leg. My scars are still there and still visible, but not super black like before.

After 2 years!!!!


----------



## snoop (Jul 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I had a victory today!​For the first time in over two (2) years since April 2017, I wore some shorts outside today. Because of the Shea butter and coffee oil, I am not as self conscious about my burned leg. My scars are still there and still visible, but not super black like before.
> 
> After 2 years!!!!



Congratulations!!!  From one who also doesn't wear shorts out in public this is a big deal!  The Shecaofee (SheCaoFee) butter is working well!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

snoop said:


> Congratulations!!!  From one who also doesn't wear shorts out in public this is a big deal!  The Shecaofee (SheCaoFee) butter is working well!



@snoop, Thank you! 

Yes, it is a big deal. But I have learned something and have more empathy for other people who do not wear shorts. Prior to my experience with these burns, I couldn't understand why someone would be hesitant to wear shorts. Now,  that is not the case.

Yes, the butter and the exfoliation are working. It may take another year or two to completely disappear. Or, it the scars may never go away. But based on the consistent fading, I believe they will eventually fade completely into my skin.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Shea butter + Cacao butter + Coffee Infused Sunflower Oil*​
> Yesterday, I went to the park for a picnic with a friend of mine. I had on a short dress that hiked even higher when I sat on the grass. I could see a difference in my skin on my legs. My burns are still there, but they are getting better and the appearance of my skin overall is improving.
> 
> *Largest and Darkest Burn:* The burns are still very visible, but they continue to lighten. All, the rest of my skin is really even and the the texture is pretty, because of the butter.
> ...


You have beautiful legs @Chicoro . Wear them shorts proudly and dont worry about that little burn. Just keep greased up with that shea butter mix and proudly wear them beautiful legs out....


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 7, 2019)

I didn't record my mid week aloe spray and shea application. I think it was Tuesday. I haven't applied my henna this week so I did another spray and shea today. It's in a twist bun.

I'm also going to need to change up my parts. I'll use three rows like M(r)s Chicoro's last style post. I want a middle twist and one on each side so I can give my middle hairs more protection. They are broken in the back from last year.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2019)

@Chicoro that butter looks ! And your legs are lovely regardless of your (pretty faint-yaaay coffee oil) scars. 

In other news, I deep conditioned overnight in Shea Moisture Manuka Honey conditioner mixed with Shea butter and coffee oil. Actually, still haven’t rinsed it out yet .


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> You have beautiful legs @Chicoro . Wear them shorts proudly and dont worry about that little burn. Just keep greased up with that shea butter mix and proudly wear them beautiful legs out....



Thank you, @VictoriousBrownFlower , that's sweet of you. I'll continue to wear my legs out this summer! Thank you for the lovely compliment.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> I didn't record my mid week aloe spray and shea application. I think it was Tuesday. I haven't applied my henna this week so I did another spray and shea today. It's in a twist bun.
> 
> I'm also going to need to change up my parts. I'll use three rows like M(r)s Chicoro's last style post. *I want a middle twist and one on each side so I can give my middle hairs more protection. *They are broken in the back from last year.



Just Chicoro is fine for me! Or Ms. Chicoro, if you would like! And, your plan sounds like it will be good for your hair. Good luck and keep us posted, please about your results!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Chicoro that butter looks ! *And your legs are lovely regardless of your (pretty faint-yaaay coffee oil) scars. *
> 
> In other news, I deep conditioned overnight in Shea Moisture Manuka Honey conditioner mixed with Shea butter and coffee oil. Actually, still haven’t rinsed it out yet .



Thank you, I appreciate the compliment about my legs! Glad to know the burns are looking faint.

Speaking of Shea and your hair, are you noticing any positive differences in your hair since you started using Shea?


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 7, 2019)

I've mentioned that my usual hair mix consists of shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera gel and lately, (depending on what I have) mango butter, argan oil; bergamot, rosemary and tea tree essential oils (I think, I don't always pay close attention to what I add,  ). I ran out of coconut oil recently, and at the same time, my niece was musing about how we could make the mix creamier, rather than the airy, fluffy texture. So I made a new mix with shea and mango butters, an equivalent amount of aloe vera gel (much more than the usual amount), jojoba oil, bergamot and rosemary essential oils, and on a whim, added a few tablespoons of vegetable glycerin. (I usually only put glycerin in my water and aloe vera summer hair spritz). The new mix is indeed "creamy," and it smooths down my edges enough that I did not even bother to use regular gel this week, but the best part is that it apparently also has magical detangling powers. Yesterday I committed the hair crime of washing my undetangled-since-last-wash hair, and then letting it air dry - stilll NOT detangled - without anything in it, pinned up on my head. After about 8 hours, I wanted to put it into twists for a twistout today. I expected to spend more than an hour just detangling, but once I put in the shea mix, the hair separated itself. I think it was about 30 minutes from opening the jar to satin hair scarf. Between the kids and me, this mix will only last a few weeks... if it keeps working this well, I will have to write down exact measurements so I can replicate it, . 
I have to be honest about the one downside - the shrinkage is extreme! My twistout is barely grazing my shoulders, even though most of my hair when stretched is waist to tailbone!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 7, 2019)

Did an overnight dc that included shea then 9 braids with my ayurvedic shea. Best my braids have looked in a while. The dc needs some major tweaking though so I'll try another recipe next wash. Found myself watching old 22nd Century Natural Woman videos again and I think I want to go back to basically doing her regimen. Shampoo bar, deep condition, and shea'd up braids. She uses oil too but I have oils in my shea mix so no need for that step first.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jul 7, 2019)

Made my brother a shea butt mix (phone autocorrected and bro will not call it butter) for his beard and he texted me today that it was awesome and his beard is finally not breaking/splitting! Proud little sis moment.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the compliment about my legs! Glad to know the burns are looking faint.
> 
> Speaking of Shea and your hair, are you noticing any positive differences in your hair since you started using Shea?


@Chicoro 
Yes, I definitely am. I feel like my hair holds moisture longer with Shea. Feels softer, and detangles easier as well. 

I finally rinsed my deep conditioner out, and the Shea really made my hair feel smooth and easy to finger detangle, and my tangle teaser glided through like a breeze. I sealed with my rose powder Shea mix, and I think I’m gonna blow out my hair for easier styling and access to my scalp this week. My usual go to has been wash n goes, but I’ve been partial to stretched styles recently, probably from wanting to make it easier to incorporate Shea butter into my routine.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 8, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> I've mentioned that my usual hair mix consists of shea butter, coconut oil, aloe vera gel and lately, (depending on what I have) mango butter, argan oil; bergamot, rosemary and tea tree essential oils (I think, I don't always pay close attention to what I add,  ). I ran out of coconut oil recently, and at the same time, my niece was musing about how we could make the mix creamier, rather than the airy, fluffy texture. So I made a new mix with shea and mango butters, an equivalent amount of aloe vera gel (much more than the usual amount), jojoba oil, bergamot and rosemary essential oils, and on a whim, added a few tablespoons of vegetable glycerin. (I usually only put glycerin in my water and aloe vera summer hair spritz). The new mix is indeed "creamy," and it smooths down my edges enough that I did not even bother to use regular gel this week, but the best part is that it apparently also has magical detangling powers. Yesterday I committed the hair crime of washing my undetangled-since-last-wash hair, and then letting it air dry - stilll NOT detangled - without anything in it, pinned up on my head. After about 8 hours, I wanted to put it into twists for a twistout today. I expected to spend more than an hour just detangling, but once I put in the shea mix, the hair separated itself. I think it was about 30 minutes from opening the jar to satin hair scarf. Between the kids and me, this mix will only last a few weeks... if it keeps working this well, I will have to write down exact measurements so I can replicate it, .
> I have to be honest about the one downside - the shrinkage is extreme! My twistout is barely grazing my shoulders, even though most of my hair when stretched is waist to tailbone!



It's the glycerin. If your next wash day hair and next batch are completely free of glycerin you will likely get more length and much less shrinkage.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> It's the glycerin. If your next wash day hair and next batch are completely free of glycerin you will likely get more length and much less shrinkage.


I know...  weighing the pros and cons of the glycerin's effects... decisions, decisions...


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 8, 2019)

i ended up braiding my hair in 5 rows. so the middle is inside. i'll reuse these parts for a while


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I had a victory today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## periwinklepeach (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey ladies! I've been lurking in this thread and the 2018 thread for a while. Been incorporating Shea into my regime consistently since March.

For the past two months or so, I've been wearing my twist out/ washngo hybrid style and the Shea keeps my hair from turning into a cotton ball and tangling in on itself. Even though I'm pretty sure every strand of my hair has a knot on it since it's impossible for me to avoid ssks, I've been able to finger detangle with relative ease every wash day.

Aside from easy detangling I also love the clumping effect. When my hair is clumped, I have fewer tangles. And somehow wearing it out gives me fewer tangles than twists or buns. No clue why. Twists also haven't seemed to help with the ssks.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 8, 2019)

Re-did my hair today and greased it down with my Shea butta mix. Slid on my baggie for the day, for the first time in weeks...Took my hair down to do my nightly Ends Routine ...






Stopped dead in my tracks






Like a deer caught in headlights...






My hair was *softer* than cotton...

Shea butta + baggie  =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hair felt SOOOOOO GOOOD!​


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 8, 2019)

periwinklepeach said:


> Hey ladies! _*I've been lurking in this thread and the 2018 thread for a while. *_Been incorporating Shea into my regime consistently since March.
> 
> For the past two months or so, I've been wearing my twist out/ washngo hybrid style and the Shea keeps my hair from turning into a cotton ball and tangling in on itself. Even though I'm pretty sure every strand of my hair has a knot on it since it's impossible for me to avoid ssks, I've been able to finger detangle with relative ease every wash day.
> 
> Aside from easy detangling I also love the clumping effect. When my hair is clumped, I have fewer tangles. And somehow wearing it out gives me fewer tangles than twists or buns. No clue why. Twists also haven't seemed to help with the ssks.









Welcome!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 8, 2019)

Today's shea braid out got me out here looking like Tamatoa.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 9, 2019)

Did a scalp massage with my growth oil mix last night, used TMC Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Endless Moisture Sealing Cream on my length and sealed that with My whipped Shea mix. Banded pony feels cool to the touch and well moisturized today.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 9, 2019)

@Chicoro You have some pretty legs.

I had some Shea butter that I found in the clearance section at Marshall's. I whipped it up and gave it to my friend.

For me, I prepped with honey, melted whipped Shea butter, and a little bit of Trader Joe's Tea tree oil condish. Then I used my Ayurvedic tea mixed with fermented rice water. Rinsed and conditioned with a moisturizing mix while I worked out.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 10, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> @Chicoro *You have some pretty legs.*
> 
> I had some Shea butter that I found in the clearance section at Marshall's. I whipped it up and gave it to my friend.
> 
> For me, I prepped with honey, melted whipped Shea butter, and a little bit of Trader Joe's Tea tree oil condish. Then I used my Ayurvedic tea mixed with fermented rice water. Rinsed and conditioned with a moisturizing mix while I worked out.



Thank you for the compliment about my legs! And that Shea treatment sounds divine. What did you put in the blend for your friend? Does she have healthy hair practices?


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 10, 2019)

@Chicoro I made it for her baby so it was a mix of grapeseed oil, rice bran oil, and sunflower seed oil with no added fragrance.

BTW- does anyone have recommendations for ezcema treatment?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> @Chicoro I made it for her baby so it was a mix of grapeseed oil, rice bran oil, and sunflower seed oil with no added fragrance.
> 
> BTW- does anyone have recommendations for ezcema treatment?



I believe @ElevatedEnergy and @water_n_oil may have some info.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 10, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> @Chicoro I made it for her baby so it was a mix of grapeseed oil, rice bran oil, and sunflower seed oil with no added fragrance.
> 
> BTW- does anyone have recommendations for ezcema treatment?


Tamanu oil has been beneficial for my daughter. Fenugreek water also helps. I'm out of that right now but I'd spray her flared up spots with the water then follow up with the butter (14g shea, 7g jbco, 7g tamanu oil).


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 10, 2019)

So the 2yo decided the house needed to be graced with the power of shea. A whole  4oz of shea smeared on the walls and half of mommy & daddy's dresser. I was none the wiser because I thought she was with her dad the whole time but lo and behold, he was in the shower. Children are lovely I tell ya.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 10, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> So the 2yo decided the house needed to be graced with the power of shea. A whole  4oz of shea smeared on the walls and half of mommy & daddy's dresser. I was none the wiser because I thought she was with her dad the whole time but lo and behold, he was in the shower. Children are lovely I tell ya.



Oh no. Were you able to get it off the walls?

Thanks for the eczema tip.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 11, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> Oh no. Were you able to get it off the walls?
> 
> Thanks for the eczema tip.


You're welcome. I got it off. Large majority of it was smeared on the dresser. I was mostly appalled that she cleared half of my container that was full that morning lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 11, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> @Chicoro I made it for her baby so it was a mix of grapeseed oil, rice bran oil, and sunflower seed oil with no added fragrance.
> 
> BTW- does anyone have recommendations for ezcema treatment?



My youngest son *used* to suffer from ezcema. I've tried everything under the sun but nothing has worked liked fenugreek.

I start by making fenugreek tea. 1 tablespoon fenugreek to 2 cups water. I let it simmer in my crockpot for an hour or so on low, turn it off then allow it to steep overnight. From that, I use this recipe:

90 grams Fenugreek tea
7 grams Shea Butter
3 grams BTMS 50
Preservative (I like potassium sorbate)

I use this as his body lotion and his conditioner as he also used to get patches on his scalp too. Since I've been using this on him, he has not had a single flare up (knock on wood)

@ArrrBeee


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks @ElevatedEnergy 

I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 12, 2019)

Shea test

We are at #2500 post! I find this unbelievable because I figured we discussed everything in the 2018 Shea thread.


Yet, we still have questions, are discovering things and solidifying things as it relates to our afro-textured hair and Shea butter.

If you well versed ladies have questions and discussion at this level, imagine the questions and how a book could help others who don't have any knowledge.

*My book on Shea butter is coming. *

Are there specific things you would like to see in a book about Shea butter?
Are there specific things you would like to know about Shea butter?
What would help you to know?
Do you want recipes?
Do you want Science?
Do you want testimonials?

*I WILL NOT BE COPYING YOUR INFORMATION *
from this thread or the previous thread and putting it in my book!​


*There are some very key things I have discovered about Shea butter that I have not shared in either this or the previous thread. In fact I have never shared it ANYWHERE publicly. * Thus, I never posted it here or anywhere. It's going in my book first. I will be building my book around *that* information.

*So, if I see my info somewhere else without being credited...I'll know where they got it from!*


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 13, 2019)

I love what this lady is doing!!!!!!!


@ajoke made me aware of this lady who is a hair coach. Thank you @ajoke!!!

Her name is @enitanhaircoach on Instagram. I believe she does hair and is a shop owner. She has her own product brand.


One of Enitan's signature products that she created and sells is a Shea Mango butter:






Below is one of her customer success stories.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 13, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I love what this lady is doing!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @ajoke made me aware of this lady who is a hair coach. Thank you @ajoke!!!
> ...


I’ve been using her mango and avocado butter for about a year. She also has a protein product and something to help with damaged follicles. The follicle stuff is new, just came in the post last week. If it works for my edges, I will report back.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Chicoro (Jul 14, 2019)

*Shea Butter Makes You Sweat During Exercise!*​

@8:39 She pulls out her Shea butter.
@8:44 She applies the Shea butter.

She puts on Shea butter on her arms and across her stomach and torso. She says that Shea butter makes her sweat *MORE. *She prefers it because it is all natural. I put Shea on before exercise, too, but to protect my skin from the Abolene. Now, I'm going with straight Shea butter.  Queen Shea comes through again!


**I love that JSculpt belt. I ordered one but have not received it.*


----------



## ajoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Shea test
> 
> We are at #2500 post! I find this unbelievable because I figured we discussed everything in the 2018 Shea thread.
> 
> ...




Well done sis! Putting my name down for a signed copy.


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 14, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Well done sis! Putting my name down for a signed copy.


Me too!


----------



## sarumoki (Jul 14, 2019)

Sunday Funday!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 14, 2019)

@sarumoki Omg...


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2019)

@sarumoki That looks delicious! I want to eat it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 15, 2019)

sarumoki said:


> Sunday Funday!View attachment 449103 View attachment 449105


Beautiful !


----------



## lalla (Jul 15, 2019)

A small update :
I have kept using scurl and Shea butter and I am quite happy with my hair so far. I have 3.5 months of new growth. It is very thick and I have very few split ends.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2019)

@lalla your waist is amazing!!! What’s your secret?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I love what this lady is doing!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @ajoke made me aware of this lady who is a hair coach. Thank you @ajoke!!!
> ...


That’s wassup!! Get money sis. Had I discovered her years ago I might’ve taken her webinar because I was so frustrated with my hair not retaining length. Now I know the secret (keeping hair moist and sealing with Shea butter) and well... I’m good! I won’t knock her hustle though. Get money sis!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 15, 2019)

Are there specific things you would like to see in a book about Shea butter? Lots of pictures or illustrations.

Are there specific things you would like to know about Shea butter? Yes why does it darken hair color yet lightens dark spots on skin. Is the di/triterpenes?

What would help you to know? To know what?

Do you want recipes? Of course!

Do you want Science? Duh!

Do you want testimonials? Does a fat baby fart? Yes!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Are there specific things you would like to see in a book about Shea butter? Lots of pictures or illustrations.
> 
> Are there specific things you would like to know about Shea butter? Yes why does it darken hair color yet lightens dark spots on skin. Is the di/triterpenes?
> 
> ...



Thanks very much!

*What would help you to know or better understand the concepts?* Illustrations, video, workbook, pictures?

Pictures of what though? Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2019)

@caribeandiva ,

For a Shea butter book, what kind of illustrations would you be looking for? Pictures of what? Human? Hair or pictures of the Shea nut? I'm not trying to be funny.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2019)

lalla said:


> A small update :
> I have kept using scurl and Shea butter and I am quite happy with my hair so far. I have 3.5 months of new growth. It is very thick and I have very few split ends. View attachment 449129



That hair is gorgeous! Your skin is fabulous! That tiny waist is magnificent!

Is that a Callanetics waist? Is that a Lotte Berk waist? TELL US, girl!


----------



## lalla (Jul 16, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @lalla your waist is amazing!!! What’s your secret?


Thank you!
The waist is a combination of things :
- Callanetics waist whittler: I do this 3times a week at least
-Lotte Berk abs : same frequency as above 
-vacuum exercises as often as I remember. Those strengthen your natural belt and really flatten your stomach
I am naturally a pear. I think deadlifts and rows have helped develop my upper back and gave me a shape that is closer to an hourglass. 
My waist currently measures 67cms, I am trying to diet down to 62 cms, my smallest was 58 cms but I was a bit too skinny then.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2019)

^^
@lalla

58 cms is 22.8 inches
67 cms is 26.37 inches
62 cms is 24.40 inches

You are winning no matter what!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> ^^
> @lalla
> 
> 58 cms is 22.8 inches
> ...


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> *What would help you to know or better understand the concepts?* Illustrations, video, workbook, pictures?
> 
> Pictures of what though? Shea butter?


Pics of all of it: Shea butter, trees, nuts, Shea belt, how it’s made, the ladies who pick it, how to whip it, before and afters, etc...



Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> 
> For a Shea butter book, what kind of illustrations would you be looking for? Pictures of what? Human? Hair or pictures of the Shea nut? I'm not trying to be funny.


Both. Preferably humans  and their hair transformations.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Pics of all of it: Shea butter, trees, nuts, Shea belt, how it’s made, the ladies who pick it, how to whip it, before and afters, etc...
> 
> 
> Both. Preferably humans  and their hair transformations.



So you  'bout to give up some photos?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2019)

My friend is trekking in Madagascar and we both love afro textured hair. This a a woman from Madagascar. She doesn't have a butter in her hair. She is using grease of a zebu to lubricate her hair.

Look at how intricate the braiding style is. Those parts are perfection. They use sticks to part the hair. They brush the hair with minature "brooms" made of straw. Lots of finger detangling and no brushing or combing on the hair.



This is a zebu:


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My friend is trekking in Madagascar and we both love afro textured hair. This a a woman from Madagascar. She doesn't have a butter in her hair. She is using grease of a zebu to lubricate her hair.
> 
> Look at how intricate the braiding style is. Those parts are perfection. They use sticks to part the hair. They brush the hair with minature "brooms" made of straw. Lots of finger detangling and no brushing or combing on the hair.
> 
> ...


wow that style is beautiful!!!! and it was done with sticks and a broom!!!!! damn we're amazing!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> So you  'bout to give up some photos?


Yep


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Shea test
> 
> We are at #2500 post! I find this unbelievable because I figured we discussed everything in the 2018 Shea thread.
> 
> ...



Excited to read your book! I especially enjoy hearing you break down hair science into layman's terms.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My friend is trekking in Madagascar and we both love afro textured hair. This a a woman from Madagascar. She doesn't have a butter in her hair. She is using grease of a zebu to lubricate her hair.
> 
> Look at how intricate the braiding style is. Those parts are perfection. They use sticks to part the hair. They brush the hair with minature "brooms" made of straw. Lots of finger detangling and no brushing or combing on the hair.
> 
> ...



I love this style. I'm inspired. Now to muster up some energy to intricately part my own hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Excited to read your book! All of the above would be nice in the book. I especially enjoy hearing you break down hair science into layman's terms. Also learning about sourcing, types of shea, and how we can best support fair trade sources.  Testimonials would be good as well.



Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

*How Do You Know If Something Works or Might Work for You and Your Hair?*​
@caribeandiva stated in another thread that she would change up her processes. One of the main reasons she didn't change her Shea process was because I consistently told her and reminded her to continue using the same process.

This question is for everyone or anyone who might care to answer!

The question is, how do you know to stay the course and continue a process? It takes time for processes to work, even implementing Shea butter or any hair process.

If you don't have someone telling you it works, or if you are not in a supportive group such as this Shea thread group, how do you know you are on the right path?

How do you determine to continue, to stick with a process?

How do you determine to start with a process? I think this is the hard part, choosing the right path.

How do you determine to go by 'faith' and not by the fact that you see no changes when you look in the mirror?

I think that is the hardest part. Trusting, believing and sticking with a process. But to trust and believe and to stick with a hair process, especially when you have been disappointed so many times and for so long is rough.

For me,  I look for PATTERNS, REPETITION! I do research and if I see that several [unrelated] people have similar results using a similar process, then that helps validate the process for me.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *How Do You Know If Something Works or Might Work for You and Your Hair?*​
> @caribeandiva stated in another thread that she would change up her processes. One of the main reasons she didn't change her Shea process was because I consistently told her and reminded her to continue using the same process.
> 
> This question is for everyone or anyone who might care to answer!
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

This lady is from Guadaloup and she is relaxed. She is speaking French in this video and talking about how she has changed from an off the shelf brand to Shea butter. She says she just started using it last month because her African clients that she coaches couldn't get the KeraKare (?) products. She uses it when she is 'stretching' her hair.

She calls Shea a moisturizer, I call it a sealant and  lubricatort hat HOLDS in moisture. But I'll not quibble on the point. I thought you might like to know her. She starts to talk about her Shea mix which begins at 3:14 in the video. She is going to have hair to her knees in the next 3 years.

Later in the video she demonstrates how to make her Shea mix. Enjoy!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

We talk about trimming in this Shea thread, and in other threads, and how it can be disappointing to get one's hair straightened to only have your 'length' removed. Also, many of us are aware that a thick, full even length is very attractive. But, I would say you don't have to have this to have healthy hair or beautiful hair.

In her video she has some footage  of herself  letting her husband trim her hair. The ends are not full and you can see through her hair. In my opinon, her hair is pretty and healthy as is. Over time, if you continue to care for your hair, it thickens and fills in at the new, longer length. The comparison and trim start at @2:52

I think she may be transitioning from relaxed to natural, or she just might be stretching her relaxers, as she mentions her last relaxer was 8 months ago in November 2018. But I was too mesmerized by the hair to pay close attention. Enjoy !
*
Start at 2:52*

@MileHighDiva
@PlanetCybertron
@Theresamonet


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 17, 2019)

Took my wash day braids down this morning. This is prior to separating. That shine


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Took my wash day braids down this morning. This is prior to separating. That shine


That shine? How about a great that Everything !


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you !


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you!



Ooooo!!!! I


Chicoro said:


> We talk about trimming in this Shea thread, and in other threads, and how it can be disappointing to get one's hair straightened to only have your 'length' removed. Also, many of us are aware that a thick, full even length is very attractive. But, I would say you don't have to have this to have healthy hair or beautiful hair.
> 
> In her video she has some footage  of herself  letting her husband trim her hair. The ends are not full and you can see through her hair. In my opinon, her hair is pretty and healthy as is. Over time, if you continue to care for your hair, it thickens and fills in at the new, longer length. The comparison and trim start at @2:52
> 
> ...




Think I straight up found my hair TWIN!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2019)

@SunkissedLife


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 17, 2019)

Happy Birfday!!! SunKissed!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 19, 2019)

The shea babies last weekend.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The shea babies last weekend.







Baby Shea Made Hair Unicorns!​


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The shea babies last weekend.



They have such beautiful hair!  I would kill to have hair that thick.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *How Do You Know If Something Works or Might Work for You and Your Hair?*​@caribeandiva stated in another thread that she would change up her processes. One of the main reasons she didn't change her Shea process was because I consistently told her and reminded her to continue using the same process


I know it’s working if my hair is soft, moisturized and I retain length. The reason I’ve even stayed on my hair journey as long as I have is because of this board. YouTube came later. That’s also been why I’ve always been tweaking my hair regimen. I was like: “Ooohhh this person is raving about this product I’ve never heard of?! Let me add it to my list. Or I’m bored with my moisturizing let me try this new one to add excitement to my routine.” Now I know better. Having support is key.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @SunkissedLife !!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The shea babies last weekend.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 19, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> They have such beautiful hair!  I would kill to have hair that thick.


Girl I'm afraid for our future lol. She just turned 2 in April and has way thicker hair than  big sis.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Girl I'm afraid for our future lol. She just turned 2 in April and has way thicker hair than  big sis.



It’s going to be a lot of work for you, but a gorgeous head of hair for her.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 19, 2019)

Look, a shoe, for my l'l Bamboo @caribeandiva :


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Look, a shoe, for my l'l Bamboo @caribeandiva :


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Girl I'm afraid for our future lol. She just turned 2 in April and has way thicker hair than  big sis.


I noticed how they have such different hair textures. Black hair is so amazing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I noticed how they have such different hair textures. Black hair is so amazing!


Way different! I find my oldest's hair easier since hers is finer (not by much though) and lower density in comparison. I think the density diff is what makes it easier really.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 20, 2019)

I need motivation to get my behind up and wash my hair   I need a protein treatment today.


----------



## abioni (Jul 20, 2019)

Is zebu the same thing as the chebe that was discussed on this forum a while ago?



Chicoro said:


> My friend is trekking in Madagascar and we both love afro textured hair. This a a woman from Madagascar. She doesn't have a butter in her hair. She is using grease of a zebu to lubricate her hair.
> 
> Look at how intricate the braiding style is. Those parts are perfection. They use sticks to part the hair. They brush the hair with minature "brooms" made of straw. Lots of finger detangling and no brushing or combing on the hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 20, 2019)

abioni said:


> Is zebu the same thing as the chebe that was discussed on this forum a while ago?



No, it's an ox, an animal similar to a cow.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 20, 2019)

So, wash, done. And protein treatment , done and  moisturising, done. 

Had a few small pieces broken off though :/
Need to figure out the techniques to avoid that.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jul 20, 2019)

I finally ran out of my Whipped Shea and now I'm ready to make the magic happen again.  I'm very interested in the Coffee infused oil!!! 
Can someone give a bit more info? Is there a specific type of oil or beans? How long should I let it sit? What is the longest time? Should I infuse in a water filled crockpot? 
My coffee infused Shea will be for my hair. I know caffeine can lead to increased growth so I wanna do the last 6 months using it in my whip!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 20, 2019)

NCHairDiva said:


> I finally ran out of my Whipped Shea and now I'm ready to make the magic happen again.  I'm very interested in the Coffee infused oil!!!
> Can someone give a bit more info? Is there a specific type of oil or beans? How long should I let it sit? What is the longest time? Should I infuse in a water filled crockpot?
> My coffee infused Shea will be for my hair. I know caffeine can lead to increased growth so I wanna do the last 6 months using it in my whip!



You may want to start with post #160 of this thread.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 20, 2019)

Lita said:


> Back Left side January 1,2019
> View attachment 440693
> Front left side length January 1,2019
> View attachment 440691
> ...



Lita, I think you need to be a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 21, 2019)

Does anyone have a straight hair/blow out routine and use Shea regularly? When and how do you incorporate it?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone have a straight hair/blow out routine and use she regularly? When and how do you incorporate it?


I actually use shea to straighten my hair whenever I decide to do it. Probably not advised but it works for me. When it's straight, every night I did maybe a dime size amount of oil on the length of my hair and then a pea size amount of shea on the ends then wrapped each half into a low bun.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I actually use shea to straighten my hair whenever I decide to do it. Probably not advised but it works for me. When it's straight, every night I did maybe a dime size amount of oil on the length of my hair and then a pea size amount of shea on the ends then wrapped each half into a low bun.



Are you blow drying or flat ironing with the Shea? Your hair doesn’t come out greasy or stiff?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Are you blow drying or flat ironing with the Shea? Your hair doesn’t come out greasy or stiff?


Flat ironing. I haven't used a blow dryer in forever. No stiffness or greasiness either. Sometimes I'll apply the shea well before I intend to flat iron (e.g., after washing then stretching) while other times I apply it during the process.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Flat ironing. I haven't used a blow dryer in forever. No stiffness or greasiness either. Sometimes I'll apply the shea well before I intend to flat iron (e.g., after washing then stretching) while other times I apply it during the process.



Thank you. So no traditional heat protectant, just the Shea?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 21, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Thank you. So no traditional heat protectant, just the Shea?


Yup. I've hated traditional ones I've tried but maybe because they were sprays vs like a serum or something. I used to use Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade in the same way.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 21, 2019)

*Easily to Take Down 7 Day Old Braids: Because they Got Shea in Them!
(Pre-Pooed Braids)*​

I unbraided my 7 day old hair to get it ready for washing. I just dipped my ends in warm water and unbraided. I just had a few snags and twisted hair. It took me about 1 minute per braid. Prior to using Shea butter it could take my HOURS to unbraid my hair. No more matted hair, except at the nape sometimes.

After I unbraid my hair, I put each unbraided section into its own bantu knot. Then, I go back and saturate the section with my prepoo and put it back up into a bantu knot to soak up the pre-poo. Then, I go back around again and I take down the pre-poo soaked bantu and loosely braid it. I then wash in those braids.

Here are my braids described as above, right before I washed them:

 

For my pre-poo I use:

1/4 cup of olive oil
2 tablespoons of almond oil
1/4 cup of glycerin
1 cup of Whole Leaf Aloe Vera Gel
Essential Oils:

Sage 50 drops
Rosemary 10 drops
Lavender 10 drops
Tea Tree 10 drops
Thyme 10 drops
The essential oils help to cleanse and detoxify my scalp. I leave it on for about 10 minutes


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 21, 2019)

Because of Shea butter, my hair is much more low -maintenance. I've learned so much about my hair in 2017 and 2018. It's the subtle, small things that seem to make such a huge difference over time.

Night, night!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Easily to Take Down 7 Day Old Braids: Because they Got Shea in Them!
> (Pre-Pooed Braids)*​
> 
> I unbraided my 7 day old hair to get it ready for washing. I just dipped my ends in warm water and unbraided. I just had a few snags and twisted hair. It took me about 1 minute per braid. Prior to using Shea butter it could take my HOURS to unbraid my hair. No more matted hair, except at the nape sometimes.
> ...


your hair is so beautiful @Chicoro . Its like i can see ur love for it in every strand.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 22, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> your hair is so beautiful @Chicoro . Its like i can see ur love for it in every strand.



Aww, thank you!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 22, 2019)

ajoke said:


> I’ve been using her mango and avocado butter for about a year. She also has a protein product and something to help with damaged follicles. The follicle stuff is new, just came in the post last week. If it works for my edges, I will report back.



I would love to hear a review or ingredients for her protein treatment. That’s the one thing still missing as I’ve been nailing down my HG


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @SunkissedLife



@PlanetCybertron && @caribeandiva 

Awwww

Thank you for the beautiful birthday wishes!!!! It really means a lot. I had a wonderful birthday and I will definitely be giving my hair some TLC and prob doing some shea braids to help my hair recover after celebrating all weekend


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Easily to Take Down 7 Day Old Braids: Because they Got Shea in Them!
> (Pre-Pooed Braids)*​
> 
> I unbraided my 7 day old hair to get it ready for washing. I just dipped my ends in warm water and unbraided. I just had a few snags and twisted hair. It took me about 1 minute per braid. Prior to using Shea butter it could take my HOURS to unbraid my hair. No more matted hair, except at the nape sometimes.
> ...



Your hair looks so hydrated and defined and gorgeous. And these are 7 day old braids you say? Do you think your ends routine helps keep them so moist? 

How many braids do you do on average? And how do you wear them to work? I feel like my hair isn’t thick or long enough to look good in a few braids. My biggest issue is styling because I be trying to be cute w super defined or super big hair I find that I end up over manipulating or drying out my hair. Legit been thinkin about maybe starting to wear it straight more often (but I love my curls! >.< ugh lol) because I can just do a little Shea butter wrap and go which would be much less manipulation and retain moisture. That incorporate headwraps  so I can tuck my Shea butter braids away. 

Sorry for all the questions! Also I agree you’ve definitely got a good routine down now. And thank you for all the wealth of knowledge we have been accumulating because you started this thread. Can’t wait to see what more gems you have in store for your book!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 23, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Your hair looks so hydrated and defined and gorgeous. And these are 7 day old braids you say? Do you think your ends routine helps keep them so moist?
> 
> How many braids do you do on average? And how do you wear them to work? I feel like my hair isn’t thick or long enough to look good in a few braids. My biggest issue is styling because I be trying to be cute w super defined or super big hair I find that I end up over manipulating or drying out my hair. Legit been thinkin about maybe starting to wear it straight more often (but I love my curls! >.< ugh lol) because I can just do a little Shea butter wrap and go which would be much less manipulation and retain moisture. That incorporate headwraps  so I can tuck my Shea butter braids away.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! Also I agree you’ve definitely got a good routine down now. And thank you for all the wealth of knowledge we have been accumulating because you started this thread. Can’t wait to *see what more gems you have in store for your book!*


Thank you! 

*Oh, no*! Those are 7 day old braids *WITH* a pre-poo. Those braids are freshly wetted with an aloe vera based concoction._ 
_
I have 4 braids on each side, which is 8 all together. I wear my braids pulled back into one (1) bun. It is *not* very sexy.  

Would it be possible for you to section your hair ONLY with your fingers, and then braid your hair at night? And with that braided hair, treat the ends?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2019)

Been busy moving to a new apartment, but still have been using my Shea butter whip to seal my ends several times a week. I also  did a fresh Chebe oil infusion to add to a Shea butter whip. Also did a fenugreek oil infusion for similar purposes.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 24, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been busy moving to a new apartment, but still have been using my Shea butter whip to seal my ends several times a week. I also  did a fresh Chebe oil infusion to add to a Shea butter whip. Also did a fenugreek oil infusion for similar purposes.


Where do you purchase your chebe powder?


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you!
> 
> *Oh, no*! Those are 7 day old braids *WITH* a pre-poo. Those braids are freshly wetted with an aloe vera based concoction._
> _
> ...



Oh wow. They look so juicy! I am always impressed w the integrity and health of your hair. 

Yea I will have to try. I work in a corporate cubicle w predominantly black people and they be so extra about hair (it be your own people y’all smh) like won’t let me be great w my head wrap etc. some women do wear braid extensions I just wonder if they would consider a few braids w my own hair presentable (the dress code is pretty vague intentionally it’s really up to the managers). I might try to rock braids and then I could just wear it down in a braid out for the weekend. 

It’s so hard like I want healthy hair but I also want sexy hair lol gotta find the happy medium. For the 4th I rocked braids for 2 days then a braid out and I definitely think shea butter braids are the secret to maintaining moisture and preventing breakage - while not that defined (I think I overdid it w the Shea butter) my hair was so soft and shiny


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 24, 2019)

Not the 4th it was like a couple weeks ago. In fact my hair was so soft and felt so good and protected I rocked that braid out an unreasonable amt of time and almost had a set back because I didn’t want to wash lol pics for reference

Shea butter braids be so juicy !!!! Make your hair so healthy!! I just gotta find a good routine and time frame that works for me and my schedule


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Oh wow. They look so juicy! I am always impressed w the integrity and health of your hair.
> 
> Yea I will have to try. I work in a corporate cubicle w predominantly black people and they be so extra about hair (it be your own people y’all smh) like won’t let me be great w my head wrap etc. some women do wear braid extensions I just wonder if they would consider a few braids w my own hair presentable (the dress code is pretty vague intentionally it’s really up to the managers). I might try to rock braids and then I could just wear it down in a braid out for the weekend.
> 
> *It’s so hard like I want healthy hair but I also want sexy hair lol gotta find the happy medium.* For the 4th I rocked braids for 2 days then a braid out and I definitely think shea butter braids are the secret to maintaining moisture and preventing breakage - while not that defined (I think I overdid it w the Shea butter) my hair was so soft and shiny



This! This is my struggle recently. I love my braidouts and twistouts, but I'm reconsidering how often I do them. I notice those with great length retention have their hair in buns, braids, twists and keep it up and off their clothes for the most part. I love my hair out and down, though lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Not the 4th it was like a couple weeks ago. In fact my hair was so soft and felt so good and protected I rocked that braid out an unreasonable amt of time and almost had a set back because I didn’t want to wash lol pics for reference
> 
> *Shea butter braids be so juicy !*!!! Make your hair so healthy!! I just gotta find a good routine and time frame that works for me and my schedule



Those braids do look luscious!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Oh wow. They look so juicy! I am always impressed w the integrity and health of your hair.
> 
> Yea I will have to try. I work in a corporate cubicle w predominantly black people and they be so extra about hair (it be your own people y’all smh) like won’t let me be great w my head wrap etc. some women do wear braid extensions I just wonder if they would consider a few braids w my own hair presentable (the dress code is pretty vague intentionally it’s really up to the managers). I might try to rock braids and then I could just wear it down in a braid out for the weekend.
> 
> *It’s so hard like I want healthy hair but I also want sexy hair lol gotta find the happy medium. *For the 4th I rocked braids for 2 days then a braid out and I definitely think shea butter braids are the secret to maintaining moisture and preventing breakage - while not that defined (I think I overdid it w the Shea butter) my hair was so soft and shiny



Yes, it is hard. I was looking at flat irons and blow dryers yesterday. When I KNOW I plan on waiting to get my hair done in Feb 2020. I also KNOW I CAN'T trim my hair without it turning into a butcher fest. I tried to save 35 dollars on a trim and set my hair back 7 years with butchery I did.

Sometimes you do have to make a choice. There are days when I feel and look like Frump Fran with my hair pulled back and my glasses. But...

I when I unleash my mane and take off them glasses and put on some make-up, I be blowing folks out the way. Some of us go for a little sexy daily, and some of us go for a big sexy periodically. There is no wrong or right, just a matter of making a choice!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 24, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> This! This is my struggle recently. I love my braidouts and twistouts, but I'm reconsidering how often I do them. *I notice those with great length retention have their hair in buns, braids, twists and keep it up and off their clothes for the most part*. I love my hair out and down, though lol.



This is what I see as well.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 24, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> This! This is my struggle recently. I love my braidouts and twistouts, but I'm reconsidering how often I do them. I notice those with great length retention have their hair in buns, braids, twists and keep it up and off their clothes for the most part. I love my hair out and down, though lol.


I guess I'd be an anomaly there lol. I hate protective styling. I only wear braids for 2 days then a braidout until my next wash day. I exclusively did wngs for years until I got the hang of braidouts.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> It’s so hard like I want healthy hair but I also want sexy hair lol gotta find the happy medium.


*sigh* Thats my main struggle right now.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 24, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> This! This is my struggle recently. I love my braidouts and twistouts, but I'm reconsidering how often I do them. I notice those with great length retention have their hair in buns, braids, twists and keep it up and off their clothes for the most part. I love my hair out and down, though lol.


But those buns don’t be sexy though!! At least mine don’t. Very conservative, which is appropriate since I’m conserving length (see what I did there? )


----------



## keranikki (Jul 24, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Are there specific things you would like to see in a book about Shea butter? Lots of pictures or illustrations.
> 
> Are there specific things you would like to know about Shea butter? Yes why does it darken hair color yet lightens dark spots on skin. Is the di/triterpenes?
> 
> ...



I second all of this!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 25, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Not the 4th it was like a couple weeks ago. In fact my hair was so soft and felt so good and protected I rocked that braid out an unreasonable amt of time and almost had a set back because I didn’t want to wash lol pics for reference
> 
> Shea butter braids be so juicy !!!! Make your hair so healthy!! I just gotta find a good routine and time frame that works for me and my schedule


wow the last pic looks so pretty!!!!! Your hair really came out great!!!!! It looks so soft defined and full!!!! I wouldn't have wanted to wash it either. I know what its like when u get a style to come out perfect and are like this will never happen again so i'ma rock it til the wheels fall off. lol...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Where do you purchase your chebe powder?


@BeautifulRoots 
I got mine from Miss Sahel’s Amazon store, the lady who went to Chad and filmed the women applying chebe to their hair. I can’t think of the same of her shop, but it’s been mentioned here before.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 25, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I guess I'd be an anomaly there lol. I hate protective styling. I only wear braids for 2 days then a braidout until my next wash day. I exclusively did wngs for years until I got the hang of braidouts.



Why do you prefer a  braidouts over a wash n go?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> But those buns don’t be sexy though!! At least mine don’t. Very conservative, which is appropriate since I’m conserving length (see what I did there? )


Lol, I feel you. There's gotta be a way to make protective styling sexy though. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 25, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> I got mine from Miss Sahel’s Amazon store, the lady who went to Chad and filmed the women applying chebe to their hair. I can’t think of the same of her shop, but it’s been mentioned here before.


Thank you!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 25, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you prefer a  braidouts over a wash n go?


Longer moisture retention, easier wash day (since the hair is stretched), less ssks.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 28, 2019)

I did banded ponytails for the first time in a while. They're touching APL now! I melted some shea and almond oil earlier. I really love this combo especially given how simple it is. I think this will be our go to now.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jul 29, 2019)

I have to say I love my 2 ingredient shea mix (thanks @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro !!). I do a 2:1 ratio of Canola Oil to Shea Butter instead of a 1:1 ratio - it detangles (much better than plain oil) and “conditions”, but still provides a bit of hold for sealing. I’ve been using this for the past 4 months and won’t be changing a thing.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 30, 2019)

Shea Made Hair Unicorns are quietly and confidently trotting toward August. It's the wind down.  There is still time to taste the butter.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 30, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Thank you so much for recommending the Carb Manager app. I looked at it before but really couldn’t appreciate all the features without the premium subscription. It was on sale a few days ago and I bought the annual subscription for $29.99. It’s crazy that I held onto MyFitnessPal for so long when it wasn’t meeting my needs. I had years worth of history that I wanted to build on but it didn’t work well for keto at all. 

I used to manually keep track of net carbs but it’s so much easier on Carb Manager. I really like how it adjusts your carb counts with exercise. Most apps do this with calories but I hadn’t seen this with carbs before. I think this will be a great asset in my weight loss journey.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 30, 2019)

I am really loving the way my hair feels with this Regimen. We had a heat wave in Europe last week and I had to keep wetting the hair, because the glycerin was sucking the moisture out, but otherwise it was okay. 

I did a deep moisture treatment on Sunday after my wash. Then I slathered my hair with glycerine and Shea butter. I have been working from home so been covering my hair with w satin scarf. Will be going on a business trip Thursday so will pull out my wig. 

We will be off for three weeks holidays and I want to put my hair into braids or corn rows before we leave, but worried about having to blow dry my hair for that.......any tips on doing that without causing a setback would be highly appreciated.


----------



## periwinklepeach (Jul 31, 2019)

I think I'm making progress. I'd like to get to waist length by the end of the year. My constant struggle is really single strand knots. I've tried protective styling, doesn't help. Keeping my hair stretched helps to some extent. I've decided that I'm going to ignore the ssks unless they are making my hair unmanageable. Otherwise I will keep trimming for no reason. The Shea butter really helps with manageability and keeps the ssks at bay as the hair glides around more easily. This picture was taken tonight. I'm just past bsl and I have about 3 inches before waist length. Please excuse the back fat lol.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 31, 2019)

periwinklepeach said:


> I think I'm making progress. I'd like to get to waist length by the end of the year. My constant struggle is really single strand knots. I've tried protective styling, doesn't help. Keeping my hair stretched helps to some extent. I've decided that I'm going to ignore the ssks unless they are making my hair unmanageable. Otherwise I will keep trimming for no reason. The Shea butter really helps with manageability and keeps the ssks at bay as the hair glides around more easily. This picture was taken tonight. I'm just past bsl and I have about 3 inches before waist length. Please excuse the back fat lol.




Wow congratulations in advance! Do you know how many inches of hair you currently have? I’m a little comforted because I also keep having ask at the ends of my hair, although the hair is properly moisturised.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 31, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Thank you so much for recommending the Carb Manager app. I looked at it before but really couldn’t appreciate all the features without the premium subscription. It was on sale a few days ago and I bought the annual subscription for $29.99. It’s crazy that I held onto MyFitnessPal for so long when it wasn’t meeting my needs. I had years worth of history that I wanted to build on but it didn’t work well for keto at all.
> 
> I used to manually keep track of net carbs but it’s so much easier on Carb Manager. I really like how it adjusts your carb counts with exercise. Most apps do this with calories but I hadn’t seen this with carbs before. I think this will be a great asset in my weight loss journey.


@Black Ambrosia 
Glad I could be of assistance! I love that app and really credit my success to its use. Good luck on your continued journey!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 31, 2019)

ajoke said:


> I am really loving the way my hair feels with this Regimen. We had a heat wave in Europe last week and I had to keep wetting the hair, because the glycerin was sucking the moisture out, but otherwise it was okay.
> 
> I did a deep moisture treatment on Sunday after my wash. Then I slathered my hair with glycerine and Shea butter. I have been working from home so been covering my hair with w satin scarf. Will be going on a business trip Thursday so will pull out my wig.
> 
> We will be off for three weeks holidays and I want to put my hair into braids or corn rows before we leave, but worried about having to blow dry my hair for that.......any tips on doing that without causing a setback would be highly appreciated.


@ajoke 

Try YouTubing the banding method to stretch hair or the stretch blow dry method (best way I could describe that one). Banding your hair in small sections and then allowing it to air dry mostly can help with shortening blow dry time or even eliminating it all together. Just detangle  well before banding. Stretch method is just pulling sections of damp hair taut as you run the blow dryer up and down the section, and is done without a comb attachment. You can do this until hair is stretched and mostly dry, and finish up with comb attachment or just use that method to dry hair completely. It will be stretched but not super straight like it  would be using comb attachment to dry hair. Hope that helps.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 31, 2019)

I added some fenugreek infused oil to my Shea butter and my husband asked me if I had been eating Indian food . Told me I smelled like a 7-eleven. He’s such an. 

I’ve been using that butter on my face and ! Skin feels so nice! I added some to my sealing Shea butter as well.


----------



## periwinklepeach (Jul 31, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Wow congratulations in advance! Do you know how many inches of hair you currently have? I’m a little comforted because I also keep having ask at the ends of my hair, although the hair is properly moisturised.



I'm not sure how many inches it is. I should measure so I can compare in the winter.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2019)

Rehydrated with aloe/glycerin/ water spritz with MSM added, sealed with whipped Shea mix (whipped with fenugreek infused oil, saw palmetto/burdock root/horsetail infused oil, and bit rose/aloe powder).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2019)

Think I’ll do a length check within the next couple of days...last one was in late March/early April.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 2, 2019)

Can one of the Shea Queens tell me why this song is called Shea Butter Baby?
NVM,
This is the Shea Butter song:


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm currently installing some twists with Marley hair. Dampening each section using a small dollop of SM Black Castor Oil diluted with a fair amount of water, and just squeezing the liquid into my hair. Then sealing root to ends with my whipped Shea butter mix and putting the twists in. My hair feels soft and is easy to detangle. I need to mix up some more Shea butter because my jar is almost finished. Of all my mixes, I've gone through this one the fastest. I'm sure its linked to the amount of compliments I've received over the fragrance. 

I went out last Sunday and one of the security team searching my bag, had a few of his colleagues come over. He was asking them to take a sniff of me because he wanted them to know how good I smelled lol, and they did! lol These guys were complimenting my scent and skin, especially after I told them it was my DIY Shea butter mix.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 3, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I'm currently installing some twists with Marley hair. Dampening each section using a small dollop of SM Black Castor Oil diluted with a fair amount of water, and just squeezing the liquid into my hair. Then sealing root to ends with my whipped Shea butter mix and putting the twists in. My hair feels soft and is easy to detangle. I need to mix up some more Shea butter because my jar is almost finished. Of all my mixes, I've gone through this one the fastest. I'm sure its linked to the amount of compliments I've received over the fragrance.
> 
> I went out last Sunday and one of the security team searching my bag, had a few of his colleagues come over. He was asking them to take a sniff of me because he wanted them to know how good I smelled lol, and they did! lol These guys were complimenting my scent and skin, especially after I told them it was my DIY Shea butter mix.



Wow, what fragrance did you add?


----------



## lalla (Aug 3, 2019)

A picture of my blow dried hair. I have gained back a lot (not all) of the length that was cut /trimmed a few months ago. I am very happy with the length, health and thickness. I think I will be able to go another 4 months before I trim.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 3, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Wow, what fragrance did you add?



@BeautifulRoots it was a blend of ylang ylang, lavender and tea tree essential oils  plus vanilla bean and "pink kisses' (sweet and fruity) fragrance oils.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

lalla said:


> A picture of my blow dried hair. I have gained back a lot (not all) of the length that was cut /trimmed a few months ago. I am very happy with the length, health and thickness. I think I will be able to go another 4 months before I trim.



Wow! Your hair is gloriously beautiful. It looks a hair advertisement. Congratulations on keeping moving despite the set-back!  Another win for Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> @BeautifulRoots it was a blend of ylang ylang, lavender and tea tree essential oils  plus vanilla bean and "pink kisses' (sweet and fruity) fragrance oils.



...and my mother disciplined me out of sniffing people. So, why does he get to sniff people at work? It's not fair. Your skin is like cream. Not only were you looking good, but you were smelling good, too?!


Poor man...he didn't know what to do. 

He probably was hoping to find a weapon in your purse so he could keep you by his side as long as possible.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

I've not had time to get to my hair. Prior to using Shea butter, I'd be worried about matted ends and endless detangling sessions. As long as I keep my ends greased and stretched and coated with Shea butter, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

That coffee Shea butter mix has left the skin on my legs so buttery and bright! I wore a little short dress that came to mid-thigh. One of the burns on my legs is visible, but it didn't even matter.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

BEHOLD: The return of one my favorite YouTuber Shea Queens. Look at what thou has wrought upon us, Oh yee Shea Butter !


The shine, length, thickness and health of that hair screams: Shea butter!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 4, 2019)

Don’t think I’ve had much retention since April. Not the fault of Queen Shea, but I have been adjusting my regimen a few times since then.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Don’t think I’ve had much retention since April. Not the fault of Queen Shea, but I have been adjusting my regimen a few times since then.
> View attachment 449773



The hair on the right looks thicker and fuller and has a deeper sheen. It looks more moist.


----------



## ajoke (Aug 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The hair on the right looks thicker and fuller and has a deeper sheen. It looks more moist.


Chicoro is right. The hair on the right looks healthier.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The hair on the right looks thicker and fuller and has a deeper sheen. It looks more moist.





ajoke said:


> Chicoro is right. The hair on the right looks healthier.


Lol, the pic on the right is the one from April, left was this morning. April pic was 1st day hair & doesn’t have a lot of product in it, today is three days old with wrapping at night with Shea butter, so it’s weighed down, not as fluffy. It does look a bit shorter to me, but my hair is thin, just sometimes gives the allusion of thickness depending on the products used. Took another pic in better lighting, but still looks thin n flat. Heck I’ve lost about another 21lbs since April, so I myself look thin and flat compared to then.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *Lol, the pic on the right is the one from April, left was this morning.* April pic was 1st day hair & doesn’t have a lot of product in it, today is three days old with wrapping at night with Shea butter, so it’s weighed down, not as fluffy. It does look a bit shorter to me, but my hair is thin, just sometimes gives the allusion of thickness depending on the products used. Took another pic in better lighting, but still looks thin n flat. Heck I’ve *lost about another 21lbs since April, *so I myself look thin and flat compared to then.
> View attachment 449779



Welp, I can't win them all!

But *YOU *CERTAINLY are winning! That body is shrinking to super sexiness. Look at you! *Another 21 pounds  since April. Talk about inspiration! *

Regarding your hair, in the picture on the right from April, you have your head leaning back slightly. You can see your middle part. In the one today, the part is not visible. That might be why it looks longer. I don't think your hair is shorter today.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

I pre-shampooed with my Deep Moisture Treatment (Aloe Vera, Essential oils, Glycerin and Oil). The essential oils help to really cleanse my scalp.

Tonight I used Cantu's Shea Butter Natural Deep Treatment Mask. That's a lot of words for a product. Anyway, I used 1/4 the jar on my head. I added a big ol' glob of of my Shea butter mix to it along with some oils and some honey.


Here is the product:






My hair felt DIFFERENT, in a good way. This stuff coated my hair in a way that felt fortified. I've used this product before but it's a bit pricey for me. I bought the last two jars on the shelf.   I splurged on my hair on Saturday! I have figured out how to get four (4) uses out of the jar.

My hair came out feeling and smelling great!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U ,
You and a couple of other ladies put Keto on my radar. Since July 7th, I too have been doing some form of Keto along with Intermittent Fasting. Thus far, I have lost 10 pounds in the month of July.  I have 10 more pounds to go. I'm trying to get sexy like you, too!

*Shea Sexy from Head to Heel!
(Or Horn to Hoof if speaking in Unicorn Terms)*​


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U ,
> You and a couple of other ladies put Keto on my radar. Since July 7th, I too have been doing some form of Keto along with Intermittent Fasting. Thus far, I have lost 10 pounds in the month of July.  I have 10 more pounds to go. I'm trying to get sexy like you, too!
> 
> *Shea Sexy from Head to Heel!
> (Or Horn to Hoof if speaking in Unicorn Terms)*​


@Chicoro
That’s awesome! I think intermittent fasting along with any type of low carb duet does the trick with weight loss. Good luck as you lose your next 10lbs!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @Chicoro
> That’s awesome! I think intermittent fasting along with any type of low carb duet does the trick with weight loss. Good luck as you lose your next 10lbs!



Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 6, 2019)

The herd is on hiatus? Where are those Shea made hair unicorns at? Are we done? Are we on cruise control on the road to super long hair? Have we left the building and moved onto something else? 

I'm in maintenance mode myself.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The herd is on hiatus? Where are those Shea made hair unicorns at? Are we done? Are we on cruise control on the road to super long hair? Have we left the building and moved onto something else?
> 
> I'm in maintenance mode myself.



We’re definitely not done! I’m in maintenance mode. I made such a large amount of my Shea butter concoction that I have not had the need to make anymore mixes. 
My hair is currently in the thickening phase, so my hair feet’s have not moved past APL. 
I will post pics this weekend.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 6, 2019)

Not sure how long I'll keep these twists in but they could be with me for a while.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The herd is on hiatus? Where are those Shea made hair unicorns at? Are we done? Are we on cruise control on the road to super long hair? Have we left the building and moved onto something else?
> 
> I'm in maintenance mode myself.


Im here, just keeping my hair shea'd up.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 7, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Im here, just keeping my hair shea'd up.



Fabulous!


----------



## keranikki (Aug 9, 2019)

I have lost some of my progress, due to my stylist trimming my ends. I think I’m an inch shy of APL. I’m don’t think my longest layer will reach BSL this year, but I’m okay with this. My hair is very healthy for being a fine texture and color-treated.

Don’t mind the frizzing. I kept touching my hair and it’s humid.
This will be my last silk press for the year (so I say now). I am going to hide my hair under a weave for the fall.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 9, 2019)

Still holding steady with my Shea Butter. I’ve also been putting it in my coffee in the morning. Just a little cube worth. I like that subtle nutty flavor. May just be a placebo effect but my periods have been a lot less rough. I’m always looking for any type of fatty acid that aids in easing PMS symptoms. So far Shea Butter In small doses might just be helping. I’ve only been putting it in my coffee for a month now so we will see.


********************
As far as my hair goes, I’ve been pre-pooing with Shea Butter and Almond Oil. Hair is super fluffy and lightweight.

I’m living for my thickness that is slowly coming down. Here’s last weeks picture I took. Thanks to my new growth as well with all the added volume. My left side is doing well too. Since I’ve been parting my hair in just two sections, going straight across. Lot less hair fall I’m noticing as well. 


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2019)

@keranikki 

@PlanetCybertron 


'Tis All


----------



## keranikki (Aug 10, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @keranikki
> 
> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## keranikki (Aug 10, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Still holding steady with my Shea Butter. I’v*e also been putting it in my coffee in the morning. Just a little cube* worth. I like that subtle nutty flavor. May just be a placebo effect but *my periods have been a lot less rough.* I’m always looking for any type of fatty acid that aids in easing PMS symptoms. So far Shea Butter In small doses might just be helping. I’ve only been putting it in my coffee for a month now so we will see.via Imgflip Meme Generator



I may have to try this.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 11, 2019)

I’ve been using the Melanin Twist Cream (which has Shea Butter as #2 ingredient) and my HBCO, and I think that’s the only reason why my hair has been holding on. I’ve been neglecting my poor hair in lieu of other things going on in my personal life.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 11, 2019)

keranikki said:


> View attachment 450001
> 
> I have lost some of my progress, due to my stylist trimming my ends. I think I’m an inch shy of APL. I’m don’t think my longest layer will reach BSL this year, but I’m okay with this. My hair is very healthy for being a fine texture and color-treated.
> 
> ...



Woo! That's some silky pretty hair!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 11, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Still holding steady with my Shea Butter. I’ve also been putting it in my coffee in the morning. Just a little cube worth. I like that subtle nutty flavor. May just be a placebo effect but my periods have been a lot less rough. I’m always looking for any type of fatty acid that aids in easing PMS symptoms. So far Shea Butter In small doses might just be helping. I’ve only been putting it in my coffee for a month now so we will see.
> 
> 
> ********************
> ...




Wow! I can see the fullness coming through! Congratulations ! It's getting thicker on the right side and filling in from right to left and left to right. Keep on doing what you are doing. It is such a great feeling to see one's efforts paying off. Bravo! Great job @PlanetCybertron !


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 11, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’ve been using the Melanin Twist Cream (which has Shea Butter as #2 ingredient) and my HBCO, and I think that’s the only reason why my hair has been holding on. I’ve been neglecting my poor hair in lieu of other things going on in my personal life.



Hang in there, baby girl!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 11, 2019)

I made  conditioner yesterday with fenugreek oil, saw palmetto/horsetail/burdock root oil, Shea butter,  BTMS-50 and water with a tiny bit of ACV  to get the pH in range, and preservative. I added some slippery elm, marshmallow root, and Irish moss to it as well...side affect of having too many ingredients I wanna try, lol. It feels really slippery between my fingers so I hope it has some nice slip. Gonna try it out later today. I’m back on wash n go mode after stretching my hair all summer. I think my hair missed being in this state. I’m loving Camille Rose Curl Maker (I found a dude selling bottles of it out of his trunk for $5 each, lol. You know I jump on that!). It just makes my curls perfect and defined without the hard caste. Anyway, I’ll update after I use this conditioner....keep me n my hair in prayer, lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 12, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> View attachment 450047 I made  conditioner yesterday with fenugreek oil, saw palmetto/horsetail/burdock root oil, Shea butter,  BTMS-50 and water with a tiny bit of ACV  to get the pH in range, and preservative. I added some slippery elm, marshmallow root, and Irish moss to it as well...side affect of having too many ingredients I wanna try, lol. It feels really slippery between my fingers so I hope it has some nice slip. Gonna try it out later today. I’m back on wash n go mode after stretching my hair all summer. I think my hair missed being in this state. I’m loving Camille Rose Curl Maker (I found a dude selling bottles of it out of his trunk for $5 each, lol. You know I jump on that!). It just makes my curls perfect and defined without the hard caste. Anyway, I’ll update after I use this conditioner....keep me n my hair in prayer, lol.



Now, THAT's a mixture! Keep us posted on how it performs for you, please.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 12, 2019)

I got a deep condition with heat and a dollop of Shea butter coming up. I'm itching to blow-dry, straighten and trim my hair.  I'm just going to leave it alone, though. I'm continuing to do Shea-ing based on faith.  My hair seems like it's the same length it's always been. 

I know better than to succumb to that lie. Shea -on, that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 12, 2019)

I've been sick since the 2nd but my hair has been shea'd up twice so it's hanging in there.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 12, 2019)

I hope you feel better soon @water_n_oil


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 12, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I hope you feel better soon @water_n_oil


Thanks. Feeling much better than last week at least. Ended up with the flu.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The herd is on hiatus? Where are those Shea made hair unicorns at? Are we done? Are we on cruise control on the road to super long hair? Have we left the building and moved onto something else?
> 
> I'm in maintenance mode myself.


Maintenance mode too. I’ve been traveling lately with more to come. It’s all keeping me busy outside of this board so I’m not around much.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 12, 2019)

@water_n_oil Aww man, not the flu. Get well soon


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 12, 2019)

This thread is so long and I am so behind. Do I just jump in here and keep going? I feel like I need to read all the posts so I can get all the secrets from Queen Shea you've all been talking about but the idea of reading through so many pages, while the pages continue to grow, discourages me. Is there a 'best of' list of posts? A top 20? A cheat sheet? Cliff notes? Something? Please..... pretty please... with a cherry on top.





But seriously... all of this would be helpful.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 13, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This thread is so long and I am so behind. Do I just jump in here and keep going? I feel like I need to read all the posts so I can get all the secrets from Queen Shea you've all been talking about but the idea of reading through so many pages, while the pages continue to grow, discourages me. Is there a 'best of' list of posts? A top 20? A cheat sheet? Cliff notes? Something? Please..... pretty please... with a cherry on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You are welcomed and encouraged to ask what you would like, right now!* 

Someone will answer you. At times, if a lot of detail has been created, someone might  direct to you where to go to find the information. 

There are some things on the first page, in the first post. That should help. Also, go to the 2018 Shea thread. The link is in the first post of this thread as well. 

In the first post of the 2018 thread there is a list of Aha's and recipes.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Now, THAT's a mixture! Keep us posted on how it performs for you, please.


@Chicoro 

It’s very creamy, has good slip and I was able to finger detangle with it. Clumped my curls nicely while it was in. My hair was soft and defined after rinsing it out, but part of me wonders if it was due to the soft water my apartment. Maybe a combo of both.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 14, 2019)

I've converted to using Shea Nilotica over Whipped Shea. It's just so rich and creamy...just top of the line..make you wanna sell your house and invest in East African production...just OMGeeeeeee. A dab will do ya. I've been working on the same jar for what seems like forever now...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've converted to using Shea Nilotica over Whipped Shea. It's just so rich and creamy...just top of the line..make you wanna sell your house and invest in East African production...just OMGeeeeeee. A dab will do ya. I've been working on the same jar for what seems like forever now...


Where are you ordering it from? How did your shea scalp treatments work out for you?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 14, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Where are you ordering it from? How did your shea scalp treatments work out for you?



From here:
https://www.3cayg.com/sheanilotica

Shea Butter on my scalp is fine. I massage it in and butter my hair and scalp up each time I use it. Prior when mixing it with other herbs/oils...my scalp was like ummmm no boo. Straight shea though?! Yessssssss.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> From here:
> https://www.3cayg.com/sheanilotica
> 
> Shea Butter on my scalp is fine. I massage it in and butter my hair and scalp up each time I use it. Prior when mixing it with other herbs/oils...my scalp was like ummmm no boo. Straight shea though?! Yessssssss.


Thanks. I see that you can add it to a wish list but I don't see an option to buy. Maybe it's sold out? 

Good to know about mixing it with the different herbs and oils and using on the scalp.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 14, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Thanks. *I see that you can add it to a wish list but I don't see an option to buy. Maybe it's sold out? *
> 
> Good to know about mixing it with the different herbs and oils and using on the scalp.



Oh no, maybe they are sold out then. This is the only place I've ordered Shea Nilotica from so I cant vouch for other vendors. Their Ivory is yummy too...it just requires whipping...that is if you want it to be creamy and pliable. I prefer Nilotica these days because it can be used as is. Sorry, Sis!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 15, 2019)

I think I did it guys!!! 

I think I’ve finally been able to tackle my rather serious scalp issues! 

The few doctors I had visited did their best to help me, and for the most part it is bacterial just from the sheer amount of sweating that I do, coupled with the naturally fluffy and dense hair I have. It’s bacteria’a dream place for living. 

Hence the many times I’ve posted about my scalp giving me the blues. 

However I think I’ve done it y’all!

WITH the help of Queen Shea. I had to turn into a chemist these past months or so because I was determined to make Shea work for not only my hair, but my scalp too. Turns out Shea Butter can be used in spray form. I know right?!? 

But I had to get a decent formulation down, and then thin it out to just the right consistency for it to flow through my new 360 mister without jamming up the spray mechanism. 

Long story short, I have a scalp treatment consisting of:

•Shea Nilotica
• Cedar wood oil
•Oat Milk

I was kind of iffy at first because oils or butters on my scalp can easily go from a slight itch or tingling sensation to full blown inflammation and irritation, but surprisingly, this mixture has been amazing!

The Cedarwood is antimicrobial and antibacterial so even when I’m sweating bullets, the oil is hard at work making sure my sweat isn’t fueling bacteria formation. 

But the Shea Butter is doing something I hadn’t intended on. Once I’ve showered, and allowed my hair to air dry, I spray the mixture directly on scalp a bit before my scalp has had time to completely dry. I think what the Shea is doing is providing a protective coating over my scalp. Houston’s air is....more or less very foggy and polluted. All the industrialization is just...everywhere (which also another contributing factor to the issues I’ve been having). I’m convinced that the Shea Butter is creating a barrier so that all the dust, dirt, and grime isn’t able to touch my scalp, but has locked in all the moisture my scalp needs to prevent dryness. 

I still need to wash at least every 2-3 days, but the days in between washes I have had virtually no itching, no redness, no tightness, and no tingly feelings whatsoever for a good month and a half now. 

Such a relief!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 15, 2019)

^^^Congratulations, @PlanetCybertron !


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've converted to using Shea Nilotica over Whipped Shea. It's just so rich and creamy...just top of the line..make you wanna sell your house and invest in East African production...just OMGeeeeeee. A dab will do ya. I've been working on the same jar for what seems like forever now...


I love it too! I had to stop myself from playing in it because it’s so creamy


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 15, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron Yes! You did it, you did it, hurray! Nothing like good ol’ kitchen chemistry


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 15, 2019)

@PlanetCybertron What ratios are you using? Is this homemade oat milk?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 15, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> @PlanetCybertron What ratios are you using? Is this homemade oat milk?



For the Shea Butter I just eyeball it, but I use right around a tablespoon of it.

Cedarwood, I kind of go heavy handed, and put in about 10-15 drops worth.

And for the oatmilk I scoop out a cup and make 2 cups worth of milk to one cup of steel cut oats.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oh no, maybe they are sold out then. This is the only place I've ordered Shea Nilotica from so I cant vouch for other vendors. Their Ivory is yummy too...it just requires whipping...that is if you want it to be creamy and pliable. I prefer Nilotica these days because it can be used as is. Sorry, Sis!


They are sold out currently. I tried making another order to get some backups a few weeks ago eventhough I still have half the jar left, lol.   I wonder why they dont order more inventory of the nilotica at a time? When they're out, they're out for a while.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> They are sold out currently. I tried making another order to get some backups a few weeks ago eventhough I still have half the jar left, lol.   I *wonder why they dont order more inventory of the nilotica at a time? When they're out, they're out for a while*.



I know right! I got lucky. I was gifted an 8 ounce jar...loved it upon first swipe so I ran to the computer and ordered 2 more pounds of it. I was literally like this at the computer...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I know right! I got lucky. I was gifted an 8 ounce jar...loved it upon first swipe so I ran to the computer and ordered 2 more pounds of it. I was literally like this at the computer...


 I love Bruce Almighty


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love Bruce Almighty



Me too! Remember that scene when he had ole dude reading the teleprompter wrong? 











I cry real tears


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 15, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy I like when he said I do the cha-cha like a s***y girl 
I really like that whole scene.


----------



## ashbash (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey hey ladies 
I’ve been mia
And slacking on my shea 

BUT IM BACK!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 16, 2019)

I nearly forgot that I was supposed to be using shea butter on my ends. I need to remember if I ever plan on keeping my hair past this length. Pulling it out today. Also, I think I am going to add some fragrance so that I am more enticed to use it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 18, 2019)

I didn't wanna believe it before, buuuut I think DD1's allergy might be queen shea...






Doing a no shea trial for a bit to see how things go. Her very first reaction 2 years ago was a shea mix but I assumed it was either the coconut oil or eos in the mix. Since then, most of her reactions have been to hair products and I again assumed coconut was the culprit. In the last week or two her reactions have gotten worse (as far as the rash) and we haven't been using any known irritating products but she gets shea'd up after baths.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 19, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> I nearly forgot that I was supposed to be using shea butter on my ends. I need to remember if I ever plan on keeping my hair past this length. Pulling it out today. Also, I think I am going to add some fragrance so that I am more enticed to use it.


try mixing some shea with your fave smelling leave in, in ur hands b4 applying it to ur hair. dont mix it in the jar though. water based products shouldn't be mixed with shea. it makes it go bad faster. because it breeds bacteria. just do the mixing in ur hand b4 u put it in ur hair


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I didn't wanna believe it before, buuuut I think DD1's allergy might be queen shea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is better to know the truth. If it is Shea, now you will have the opportunity to find a wonderful product that works better for her. Keep us posted, please!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 19, 2019)

Been using my home made Shea butter conditioner on wash day. So far so good, wash n go is poppin this morning . 

ETA Also bought some black seed oil to try out in some mixes and my hair oil mix.


----------



## Prisangela (Aug 19, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Lol, the pic on the right is the one from April, left was this morning. April pic was 1st day hair & doesn’t have a lot of product in it, today is three days old with wrapping at night with Shea butter, so it’s weighed down, not as fluffy. It does look a bit shorter to me, but my hair is thin, just sometimes gives the allusion of thickness depending on the products used. Took another pic in better lighting, but still looks thin n flat. Heck I’ve lost about another 21lbs since April, so I myself look thin and flat compared to then.
> View attachment 449779


I was about to say you look slimmer on the left


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 19, 2019)

We're over halfway through month 8! Some have discovered Shea butter is great and others have realized it may not be for them. That's okay though. The know you know about what works and doesn't work for you, the more successful your hair journey can be!


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> It is better to know the truth. If it is Shea, now you will have the opportunity to find a wonderful product that works better for her. Keep us posted, please!


Quite true. I love it but we could survive without it. I'd end up eliminating it for the whole house as it's just easier than to worry about accidentally exposing someone. We've eliminated certain foods and things because of DD2s allergies already.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Quite true. I love it but we could survive without it. I'd end up eliminating it for the whole house as it's just easier than to worry about accidentally exposing someone. We've eliminated certain foods and things because of DD2s allergies already.



I still say your household is winning! Look at how you are showing that baby that she is valued by eliminating things entirely. With that kind of early indoctrination those babies of yours are learning, from seeing and by action, how important they are. They are also learning to be mindful of their bodies and to be aware of what is and what is  not beneficial to them or to their physical bodies. Those are incredible lessons to which to be exposed. Your children are blessed to have a mother such as yourself.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I still say your household is winning! Look at how you are showing that baby that she is valued by eliminating things entirely. With that kind of early indoctrination those babies of yours are learning, from seeing and by action, how important they are. They are also learning to be mindful of their bodies and to be aware of what is and what is  not beneficial to them or to their physical bodies. Those are incredible lessons to which to be exposed. Your children are blessed to have a mother such as yourself.


beautifully said @Chicoro


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 20, 2019)

Aaaand confirmed. She got her hair wet during her bath tonight. I hadn't washed it yet to get existing shea out and she broke out on her neck and chest. Guess that means we're officially hopping off the shea train. I'll stick around to support you shea unicorns though. 

Ty for the kind words @Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Aaaand confirmed. She got her hair wet during her bath tonight. I hadn't washed it yet to get existing shea out and she broke out on her neck and chest. Guess that means we're officially hopping off the shea train. I'll stick around to support you shea unicorns though.
> 
> Ty for the kind words @Chicoro


Sorry to hear that. Good thing you caught it early.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 25, 2019)

Washed and all Shea'd up!

For now, I'm washing twice a week and slathering my hair in Shea Butter right after. I don't have to do anything to it inbetween those days except wrap my hair at night to keep it laying down nicely. I'm not sure how long I'll keep this twice a week washing up, but I'm out in my Garden alot sweating or just doing tons of work outdoors so my hair needs it right now. Shea keeps me nice and slick in the meantime!


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 27, 2019)

i rinsed out my conditioner early this morning and put on my 24k. its in a bun


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm visiting my friend. She says, "I have something I got for you. " 

She pulls out a bag. In it are two (2) brand spanking new , 1 kg containers of Shea butter. As a bonus there is one smaller jar of cocoa butter. 

My Shea butter stash increases again to 4 kg. That's about 9 pounds! 

The blessing is that I continue to be gifted with Shea butter and have not bought any other in two years.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 28, 2019)

I've had crochet braids for the past two plus months. The postpartum shedding seems to be slowing a bit so I think I'm going to wig for the rest of the year and treat my hair to some much need shea love.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 29, 2019)

It's weird because I bought Shea before, and it broke me out. I bought the unrefined kind, and it agreed with me . I bought it again and it broke my out, so did Shea Moisture, but my daughter has no problem with neither of these items. So I use the Shea on her, and mango butter for me. She cant use Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose either, but I have been using it for years. I was thinking maybe it was the shrimp I was eating because I actually cut that out recently. I want Shea to work so bad but mango is good too Thank God. I might have to see.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 29, 2019)

DD1 hasn't had a single rash since eliminating shea a week ago. To go from daily rashes to none certainly confirms it for sure.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 1, 2019)

This evening I went to the grocery store and checked out through self service. The lady that was overseeing the area said to me as I was leaving,

"Excuse me, is that Shea butter in your hair?"

I said, "Yes, it is."

She said, "I could smell it." Then she asked, "Is it good for the hair [too]?" 

I said, "Yes, it helps to strengthen and protect the hair to make it flexible and retain length."

She had her hair in a top bun, in a cute protective style. I was surprised she could smell the Shea butter because it was a mix it cocoa butter, coffee oil and lemongrass essential oil. It's my body mix but I am low on my simple hair mix.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh, horses like Shea butter, too! I visited a horse stable this weekend. One horse in particular was licking and sniffing my head and hair!

 He even nipped at one of my braids, trying to get the taste of the butter from my hair. I must say that my hair was freshly done and I  had packed on a glob of Shea butter on each braid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2019)

Using Phyto's Phytokarite Deep Conditioner (felt butterly amazing under steam).

Also continuing to use my Pre-Made Shea Mixes and Blends (trying to get them down before re-mixing my own blends)


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 4, 2019)

Alright ya'll, we've fallen into Fall! We've got 4 months left on this Shea Train.  I say, if you are going to ride, you might as well ride hard.  Saddle up and let's head on out to the end of the year. Let the sunshine reflect off our Shea'd manes, our hair, not the horses, as we head toward 2020!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 4, 2019)

I haven't mixed down a batch of Shea butter in at least 1 month. I have been itching to heat straighten my hair. I'm trying to wait until February. Honestly, I don't think I've gained that much length.  I think my hair has been thickening up at the current longer lengths that I gained in 2017 and 2018.  I don't see my hair dropping to longer lengths. It seems to be at a standstill.  I just keep going on faith.

I do know I am no longer losing whole strands and breaking off my ends from tangles. Shea butter has definitely helped with that. For that, I am grateful! I am still amazed at the ease in which I can unbraid my hair even after it has not been touched in a week or two. My massive, matted tangles have become a thing of the past with Shea butter.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been taking the protective styling to heart. Been braiding my hair up and putting it in buns after wash day. I only wear my hair out about 2 or 3 days vs 10 days after wash day. Keeping the ends shea'd up and making sure to moisturize and seal with shea every few days. Hoping this helps with retention.


----------



## leleepop (Sep 8, 2019)

Update, I'm back to using shea butter, and thinking it was beeswax breaking me out. I was using it as a sealant. Now I seal with mango, so far so good. Is there any other good sealant like beeswax that you guys know about?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 8, 2019)

leleepop said:


> Update, I'm back to using shea butter, and thinking it was beeswax breaking me out. I was using it as a sealant. Now I seal with mango, so far so good. Is there any other good sealant like beeswax that you guys know about?


Only thing I can think of is Grease, Shea, or Castor Oil.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 8, 2019)

Still using Shea in my conditioner mix, been doing wash n gos for the past month. Hair seems to be doing fine.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 8, 2019)

Cleansing today with rhassoul/bentonite clay mix with a bit of cacao powder for the chocolate scent. Deep conditioning with Shea moisture Manuka deep conditioner and a bit of fenugreek/growth oil mix, Camille Rose Honey Leave-in, and sealing with Shea to bun for the week.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 9, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I haven't mixed down a batch of Shea butter in at least 1 month. I have been itching to heat straighten my hair. I'm trying to wait until February. Honestly, I don't think I've gained that much length.  I think my hair has been thickening up at the current longer lengths that I gained in 2017 and 2018.  I don't see my hair dropping to longer lengths. It seems to be at a standstill.  I just keep going on faith.
> 
> I do know I am no longer losing whole strands and breaking off my ends from tangles. Shea butter has definitely helped with that. For that, I am grateful! I am still amazed at the ease in which I can unbraid my hair even after it has not been touched in a week or two. My massive, matted tangles have become a thing of the past with Shea butter.



I totally understand!! Sooooo I did a thing and didn’t want to pay/wait for my good stylist not did I trust anyone esp not the Dominicans everyone goes to in my area hah!!! So I demo (read tried it and returned back to Sally’s) the ion steam blow dryer — my goal was to avoid super crispy ends and dried out burnt smelling hair.

Pros: no burnt hair smell!! Minimal breakage.  It did feel reallllly thick and healthy though. And everyone said so. Because I wasn’t a fan I ended up wearing it in buns and two jumbo loose flat twists w some hair jewelry for a look. 

Negatives: some breakage. See the unevenness (mostly just my crown that had broke off a while ago). Full but not super straight — Didn’t fully satisfy my straight hair craving felt like I wanted to flat iron after. worse — the realization my hair is exactly the same length it was 3 years ago (darn you Facebook memories!) albeit it’s a lot thicker and healthier 

this winter I’m going to be serious about hydration, protection, and Queen Shea. I can wait til next summer to be cute


----------



## Keen (Sep 9, 2019)

My friend who does my crochet did my hair yesterday. She was commenting how much my hair grew. It's been at least 9 months since she last did my hair but it's good to know I've made enough progress for others to notice. I contribute my progress to this thread and the henna gloss thread.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m almost out of whipped Shea butter. I’m dreading making a new batch because I hate the cleanup! I’ll do it though because Queen Shea has been more than good to me.


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 9, 2019)

My husband has co-opted my shea talking about it works so good for my hair...lol the other night he took a swipe from his hair and applied to his lips talking about “see what I can do with this?”.... umm sir, it’s my mix and yes Shea is dual purpose.


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 9, 2019)

So... I got a trim in July about an inch. I have comparisons from March (no trim) & July (trim) I tried to be consistent with a white shirt but I have to start using a ruler cause dis tew much eye acrobatics! December here I come! but I won’t straighten.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 10, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> So... I got a trim in July about an inch. I have comparisons from March & July (no trim) I tried to be consistent with a white shirt but I have to start using a ruler cause dis tew much eye acrobatics! December here I come but I won’t straighten.
> View attachment 451251 View attachment 451255View attachment 451253 View attachment 451257


Your hair is so pretty!! I gotta admit I can’t tell which ones are the before pictures. The bathroom mirror ones? I say that cuz in the other ones your hair looks longer. I guess I just answered my own question.


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 10, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Your hair is so pretty!! I gotta admit I can’t tell which ones are the before pictures. The bathroom mirror ones? I say that cuz in the other ones your hair looks longer. I guess I just answered my own question.


You are Correct! @caribeandiva  You win 1lb of Shea for you acute eye flip and backspin! 

I noticed my hand is lower down my back in the b/w pants soo yeah that’s all I got. Ruler will be utilized for my next wash


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 10, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> You are Correct! @caribeandiva  You win 1lb of Shea for you acute eye flip and backspin!
> 
> I noticed my hand is lower down my back in the b/w pants soo yeah that’s all I got. Ruler will be utilized for my next wash


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 10, 2019)

I see we are blowing life back into this thread! Good!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 451287
> 
> I see we are blowing life back into this thread! Good!



I predict with the cooler temperatures coming up, Shea butter usage will be increasing. I know it will for me!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 11, 2019)

I’ve been keeping my hair completely covered with scarves and beanies.

I’ve just now started covering my hair while it’s in a loose high bun, covering my bun with a bit of satin cloth, scrunchie on top to secure it.

I use my typical leave ins, and then apply an even coat of Shea and Bacuri Butter on my length. Keep my hair up for a week, no touching, no anything, then I take my hair down and wash and repeat. So low maintenance, I love it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2019)

Shea'd up and greasy....but my hair laid tho.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I*’ve been keeping my hair completely covered with scarves and beanies.*
> 
> I’ve just now started covering my hair while it’s in a loose high bun, covering my bun with a bit of satin cloth, scrunchie on top to secure it.
> 
> I use my typical leave ins, and then apply an even coat of Shea and Bacuri Butter on my length. Keep my hair up for a week, no touching, no anything, then I take my hair down and wash and repeat. So low maintenance, I love it.



When it gets super cold and/or starts snowing, my hair will not see the light of day. I'll be fully Shea'd up under hats and turbans. I'll come back out of hibernation in the Spring.


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2019)

Going strong with sister "Shea" and with the weather changing,will use more on my lower length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2019)

Lita said:


> Going strong with sister "Shea" and with the weather changing,will use more on my lower length.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




How have you been?!!! I haven't seen you post in a bit. I pray all is well. @Lita


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> How have you been?!!! I haven't seen you post in a bit. I pray all is well. @Lita



@ElevatedEnergy Hello!  Thanks for asking..I'm doing a lot of therapy for my left arm/left leg because of an accident that I had last Feb..I'm in pain a lot,but I keep going..I had to start going back to the salon because it was too painful to comb or wash my hair..I can now lift my arm & stand on my leg to oil and comb my own hair again..Great feeling..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2019)

Lita said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Hello!  Thanks for asking..I'm doing a lot of therapy for my left arm/left leg because of an accident that I had last Feb..I'm in pain a lot,but I keep going..I had to start going back to the salon because it was too painful to comb or wash my hair..I *can now lift my arm & stand on my leg to oil and comb my own hair again..Great feeling..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Sounds like progress!!! I pray for your continued  healing and that you keep heading in that direction!  @Lita


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sounds like progress!!! I pray for your continued  healing and that you keep heading in that direction!  @Lita



@ElevatedEnergy Thank you soooo much,just made my night 
I'm staying positive 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 14, 2019)

I got my hair done today and got some devastating news. As you can see my hair is breaking off in some areas, especially in the middle. It’s very uneven and looks thin. Since I have super thick hair this is very unusual. My stylist thinks it’s the hair gel I went back to using after she told me not (Wetline gel) and not deep conditioning regularly. It could also be the hormonal since I’m trying out meds for my fibroids. I’ve been on those meds for over a year with no major issues though. She recommended cutting off my hair and starting over. I chose not to. So needless to say I’m taking gel out of my regimen completely and giving up sleek buns. I’m gonna opt for twist outs. Also back to deep conditioning with heat for 15 minutes every wash day. And of course I’ll be talking to my doctors about the meds they’ve got me on. Good news is my hair grew a lot and is almost BSL now!


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 14, 2019)

@caribeandiva I’m so sorry to see that your hair is breaking. I hope that you and your doctor are able to figure out what’s going on.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 14, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @caribeandiva I’m so sorry to see that your hair is breaking. I hope that you and your doctor are able to figure out what’s going on.


Thank you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I got my hair done today and got some devastating news. As you can see my hair is breaking off in some areas, especially in the middle. It’s very uneven and looks thin. Since I have super thick hair this is very unusual. My stylist thinks it’s the hair gel I went back to using after she told me not (Wetline gel) and not deep conditioning regularly. It could also be the hormonal since I’m trying out meds for my fibroids. I’ve been on those meds for over a year with no major issues though. She recommended cutting off my hair and starting over. I chose not to. So needless to say I’m taking gel out of my regimen completely and giving up sleek buns. I’m gonna opt for twist outs. Also back to deep conditioning with heat for 15 minutes every wash day. And of course I’ll be talking to my doctors about the meds they’ve got me on. Good news is my hair grew a lot and is almost BSL now!
> View attachment 451391



Hugs going out to you, Sweet Sister @caribeandiva
It's good that you caught it early and have a clear plan to getting back on track.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 14, 2019)

Me while reading both @Lita and @caribeandiva posts: Nooo...yess. My prayers out to the both of you.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 14, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me while reading both @Lita and @caribeandiva posts: Nooo...yess. My prayers out to the both of you.


Thank you


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hugs going out to you, Sweet Sister @caribeandiva
> It's good that you caught it early and have a clear plan to getting back on track.


Thank you. It’s better that this happened now versus much later in my hair journey. Now that I’ve had time to process it and calm down a little,    I think I’ll take my stylist’s advice and cut off all my hair and start over. I was gonna do gradual cuts but I’d rather just get it over with and not prolong this painful process. If I do BC it’ll be next month. I wanna weigh all my options first and not make any rash decisions.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 14, 2019)

Lita said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Hello!  Thanks for asking..I'm doing a lot of therapy for my left arm/left leg because of an accident that I had last Feb..I'm in pain a lot,but I keep going..I had to start going back to the salon because it was too painful to comb or wash my hair..I can now lift my arm & stand on my leg to oil and comb my own hair again..Great feeling..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Congratulations!! I’m glad you’re healing and feeling better.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you. It’s better that this happened now versus much later in my hair journey. Now that I’ve had time to process it and calm down a little,    I think I’ll take my stylist’s advice and cut off all my hair and start over. I was gonna do gradual cuts but I’d rather just get it over with and not prolong this painful process. If I do BC it’ll be next month. I wanna weigh all my options first and not make any rash decisions.




More options to think about that could work too if you would be ok with the maintenance.


An inverted bob



All one length




With this one you could keep the bulk of your length, if your goal is to have all of your hair grow out even.



Just a few more ideas..... There is always brightness on the other side of things we *grow* through. Hold your head up...now you can have some fun! Yessssss!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> All one length
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what I meant by big chop. Now I realize I wasn’t clear.  Looking at these pictures makes me feel better. I don’t have to go completely back to square one like my first BC when I went natural after transitioning for 3 months. Plus my hair grows fast so I’ll get it all back in no time. You’re right that there is always brightness on the other side of these things. I can’t wait to see what good things come out of this.


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me while reading both @Lita and @caribeandiva posts: Nooo...yess. My prayers out to the both of you.



@ItsMeLilLucky Thank you

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2019)

@caribeandiva I pray your hair grows back stronger & quicker.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> *That’s what I meant by big chop. Now I realize I wasn’t clear. * Looking at these pictures makes me feel better. *I don’t have to go completely back to square one* like my first BC when I went natural after transitioning for 3 months. Plus my hair grows fast so I’ll get it all back in no time. You’re right that there is always brightness on the other side of these things. I can’t wait to see what good things come out of this.




Ok, I see!! You know when I see big chop, my mind goes to all the hair being chopped off. 

I can totally see you rocking and killing any of those styles! I imagine you pushing hair behind your ears showing off those lovely nails and that banging watch you just purchased. Blushing ever so sweetly and smiling whenever someone pays you a compliment.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2019)

@Lita @caribeandiva


Much Love to You Both


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2019)

@caribeandiva  Elevated Energy @ElevatedEnergy 
Gave You some really Beautiful Ideas!

I love all three of those styles


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok, I see!! You know when I see big chop, my mind goes to all the hair being chopped off.
> 
> I can totally see you rocking and killing any of those styles! I imagine you pushing hair behind your ears showing off those lovely nails and that banging watch you just purchased. Blushing ever so sweetly and smiling whenever someone pays you a compliment.....


Aww... now you got me looking forward to that cut!! Thank you


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 15, 2019)

@caribeandiva ,
Did you go to sleep with your hair in the same bun you wore for the day? Or, did you take down your bun before going to bed?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 15, 2019)

Today I bought some artisanal coco butter. The vendor is a friend of a friend. She then gifted me with a kg of Shea butter. That brings my Shea butter stash to 11 pounds! I'm not going through o have to buy any for at least 1 more year!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> Did you go to sleep with your hair in the same bun you wore for the day? Or, did you take down your bun before going to bed?


I usually take it down before bed. I ain’t gon lie, some days I wear it for 2 days in a row with no takedowns.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Today I bought some artisanal coco butter. The vendor is a friend of a friend. She then gifted me with a kg of Shea butter. That brings my Shea butter stash to 11 pounds! I'm not going through o have to buy any for at least 1 more year!



I love the smell of cocoa butter! Yum!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2019)

I still have a 1 pound container of Shea Nilotica that I have not opened...and maybe 8 to 10 ounces of a jar I'm currently using. I never want to be without this stuff and I see that 3Cayg has a hard time keeping it in stock. So when they do get a new batch in, I plan on splurging on a 5 pound pail of it. Bet you wont catch me slipping!!!!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 15, 2019)

I miss shea . I haven't replaced it with anything (yet).


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 16, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I usually take it down before bed. I ain’t gon lie, some days I wear it for 2 days in a row with no takedowns.



Your hair breakage looks like it's from this. You have fine hair that is healthy, but very very fragile. It needs to be babied and treated with care 24/7.  Even 2 days of sleeping in buns is cumulative and adds up in terms of stress on your hair- which creates breakage for YOU but maybe not for others.

This is also may be the reason it took so ´long' to reach or see the extraordinary longer lengths: your hair is very particular in what it likes and needs. If you don't give your hair exactly what it likes and how it likes it, your hair rebels. That's the first thing. Your breakage looks like mechanical damage, or damage that happened because of wearing a bun often and from especially sleeping in that same bun. 
In my mind, this is a good thing. You have learned another thing that your hair needs along with the fact certain gels aren't for you. 

The second issue is that in the last 12 months or so you have had significant life changes. I bring this up because you have mentioned these events on the board. Those events have ranged from the death of important people in your life, completing a degree, finding a job, working more than one job at a time, damaging your front teeth, paying off debt, managing finances and moving. I hope you realize the amount of stress, both good and bad stress your body has experienced in the last 24 months, good and bad stress, almost nonstop. That's cumulative stress. Are you taking and have you been taking Vitamin B Complex, Stress Formula over these last 24 months?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love the smell of cocoa butter! Yum!


 
I made a mistake, I bought some artisanal coconut oil from West Africa. It is true that I have the same person's artisanal cocoa butter. I got the cocoa butter two weeks ago. And when I bought the coconut oil she gave me/gifted me with the artisanal Shea butter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 16, 2019)

I washed my bf’s hair last night and I added a tiny bit of Shea to his hair. SMELLS. SO. GOOD. And I added some to my ponytails after I sprayed X21.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I made a mistake, I bought some *artisanal coconut oil from West Africa*. It is true that I have the same person's artisanal cocoa butter. I got the cocoa butter two weeks ago. And when I bought the coconut oil she gave me/gifted me with the artisanal Shea butter.



Does this mean that they cold press it and handmake this oil themselves?


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 16, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair breakage looks like it's from this. You have fine hair that is healthy, but very very fragile. It needs to be babied and treated with care 24/7.  Even 2 days of sleeping in buns is cumulative and adds up in terms of stress on your hair- which creates breakage for YOU but maybe not for others.
> 
> This is also may be the reason it took so ´long' to reach or see the extraordinary longer lengths: your hair is very particular in what it likes and needs. If you don't give your hair exactly what it likes and how it likes it, your hair rebels. That's the first thing. Your breakage looks like mechanical damage, or damage that happened because of wearing a bun often and from especially sleeping in that same bun.
> In my mind, this is a good thing. You have learned another thing that your hair needs along with the fact certain gels aren't for you.
> ...


Thank you for all the advice. It does look like mechanical damage doesn’t. My hair is very picky in what it likes apparently. I don’t have fine or thin hair though. That was proven to me beyond the shadow of a doubt years ago. The strands themselves are big plus my hair is very dense. It’s just predisposed to dryness. I do take vitamin B regularly. I didn’t think about how much stress I’ve been under lately. It makes a lot of sense though. I need to find a better way to manage my stress then or I’ll just going in circles if I cut my hair off. Your whole post really helps. This isn’t the end of the world. I just gotta pick myself back up, tweak my regimen to fix the problem and keep going. I will not let this defeat me.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Does this mean that they cold press it and handmake this oil themselves?



Yes, I believe so. It smells super sweet. I asked her if I could eat the coconut oil. She said yes! I can get coconut oil for 3.99 and her product was much more expensive. I have never smelled coconut oil as sweet and sugary as her coconut oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 17, 2019)

Jouvence Artisanale Shea Butter





Jouvence Coconut Oil that smells candy sweet although it is 100% natural, Cocoa butter and Shea butter!

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 17, 2019)

I've yet to see any other pure Shea butter that is at the level and decadence and luxuriousness of Cay3 Shea butter. I haven't even tried any of her butters but I can clearly see from the photos that there is no equal in terms of softness and texture. The other one that comes close to quality but not price is Naissance. My friend from Burkina Faso said, "This is like the butter from my home."  But it is harder to get and the prices are much higher than Cay3.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Jouvence Artisanale Shea Butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY EYE CANDY GOODNESS!!!

That is definitely not your average $3.99 store bought coconut oil. The richness. The creaminess. It looks absolutely amazing! How lucky are you that you have access to such rare goodness!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I've yet to see any other pure Shea butter that is at the level and decadence and luxuriousness of Cay3 Shea butter. I haven't even tried any of her butters but I can clearly see from the photos that there is no equal in terms of softness and texture. The other one that comes close to quality but not price is Naissance. My friend from Burkina Faso said, "This is like the butter from my home."  But it is harder to get and the prices are much higher than Cay3.



Unmatched! And also.....
I love taking the virtual journey with her when she visits the villages and shows the process. It makes you feel like you are right there. Watching the the Mothers, Aunts and GRANDmothers pick up the Shea nuts off the ground and carry them back in beautiful woven baskets balanced on their heads. All of them barefoot with Earth energy shooting up through them. That part alone makes me feel like an absolute Queen when I rub this shea butter in my hair, like I'm receiving so much ancient and ancestral female energy. The fact that the end result is such yumminess is a bonus!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> OH MY EYE CANDY GOODNESS!!!
> 
> That is definitely not your average $3.99 store bought coconut oil. The richness. The creaminess. It looks absolutely amazing! How lucky are you that you have access to such rare goodness!!!!



I messed up! The third picture in my post contains the coconut oil! The first two photos are Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 17, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Unmatched! And also.....
> I love taking the virtual journey with her when she visits the villages and shows the process. It makes you feel like you are right there. Watching the the Mothers, Aunts and GRANDmothers pick up the Shea nuts off the ground and carry them back in beautiful woven baskets balanced on their heads. All of them barefoot with Earth energy shooting up through them. That part alone makes me feel like an absolute Queen when I rub this shea butter in my hair, like I'm receiving so much ancient and ancestral female energy. The fact that the end result is such yumminess is a bonus!




And you make it sound GOOD! Which it is! 

You can go, but make sure you take your malaria medicine because skeeters and malaria are no joke. I know one of my dreams is to go to Mali with one of girls during Shea season and put in some work. But that malaria thing, though. And them snakes!!!!! But, I still think it is worth it to go.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 17, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> And you make it sound GOOD! Which it is!
> 
> You can go, but make sure you take your malaria medicine because skeeters and malaria are no joke. I know one of my dreams is to go to Mali with one of girls during Shea season and put in some work. But that malaria thing, though. And them snakes!!!!! But, I still think it is worth it to go.



I admire from afar thanks to the advances of social media.  The long plane ride + the way my anxiety is set up = not in this lifetime.  I be bout to die when we fly to Hawaii and always require a full day of rest when we get there. I be scratching and rocking back and forth the entire plane ride like I need a fix


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2019)

Shea'd up and set for the week!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 18, 2019)

Ordered some Ucuuba Butter for the first time. Very waxy texture that I like. It’s very solid at room temp. 

Been having a bit of breakage at my roots from dryness. So I completely coated my braids, roots, ends, and scalp with this Butter. Had to melt it down first then apply it.

So I’m all buttered up. Protective styled in braids, and underneath a satin bonnet.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 18, 2019)

While our hair has been surviving w/o shea, dd2's skin has not. I plan to get a small amount and will just be as careful as I can as not to inadvertently expose dd1 to it.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 19, 2019)

I would also like to add that I finally reach my length milestone! So the poll that’s at the top of the thread, I can finally say I’ve broken through the Tailbone length barrier. 

I’d love to be apart of the 2020 thread to see how much longer I can get. I’ll be cutting my hair at the end of the year for a fresh start. Probably just cut off whatever amount grows passed my butt. 

I’m really going to invest more in various hair butters. As many as I can get my hands on. I’ve tried so many this year and it’s amazing how butters nourish the hair in a way no other product can.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I would also like to add that I finally reach my length milestone! So the poll that’s at the top of the thread, I can finally say I’ve broken through the Tailbone length barrier.
> 
> I’d love to be apart of the 2020 thread to see how much longer I can get. I’ll be cutting my hair at the end of the year for a fresh start. Probably just cut off whatever amount grows passed my butt.
> 
> I’m really going to invest more in various hair butters. As many as I can get my hands on. I’ve tried so many this year and *it’s amazing how butters nourish the hair in a way no other product can.*



Totally right about that. While my hair is ok, the moisture levels aren't nearly as lasting as they are with a butter. Thinking of giving capuacu a whirl.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I would also like to add that I finally reach my length milestone! So the poll that’s at the top of the thread, I can finally say I’ve broken through the Tailbone length barrier.
> 
> I*’d love to be apart of the 2020 thread *to see how much longer I can get. I’ll be cutting my hair at the end of the year for a fresh start. Probably just cut off whatever amount grows passed my butt.
> 
> I’m really going to invest more in various hair butters. As many as I can get my hands on. I’ve tried so many this year and it’s amazing how butters nourish the hair in a way no other product can.



Will you be hosting? I think @Chicoro is retiring and trying to pass on the Shea hosting baton.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Totally right about that. While my hair is ok, the moisture levels aren't nearly as lasting as they are with a butter. Thinking of giving capuacu a whirl.



I'm currently putting my hair to the test to see just how many days the moisture lasts with a nice dallop of a Shea coating on wash day. Day 2 and the shine and moisture is still bananas. I'll keep the thread updated. I'm assuming the seasons will play a factor in this too, so I plan to keep paying close attention as the seasons change.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 19, 2019)

I haven’t officially joined this challenge because it’s so late in the year but I’ve been following, thinking, and taking notes to start in 2020. Recently, I posted in the random hair thoughts thread about making my first purchase of Shea butter (& my dogs hilarious and greedy reaction) and since then I’ve made a second purchase. So now I have a jar of Now Solution Shea and just yesterday I received my order of nilotica Shea from SheaTerra Organics. You all are right, the difference between the two is incredible; it made me change my mind about whether I wanted to use it because the first jar was not what I expected. 

I’m excited to see how my hair reacts to this regimen over time. _**falls back to reading in the background** _


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 19, 2019)

I Shea’d up my little twists so I can do my Twist extensions. My mom asked me why I didn’t wear my hair like this. I told her I’m 33 not 3


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Will you be hosting? I think @Chicoro is retiring and trying to pass on the Shea hosting baton.



If I can be ever so graced to host I definitely will! That would be such an honor


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Totally right about that. While my hair is ok, the moisture levels aren't nearly as lasting as they are with a butter. Thinking of giving capuacu a whirl.



Cupuacu is a really good choice. It’s got a very low melting point so it’ll turn into an oil almost immediately upon contact with your hands. 

It’s lightweight, but super buildable if you like to pile it on really good.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> If I can be ever so graced to host I definitely will! That would be such an honor





ElevatedEnergy said:


> Will you be hosting? I think @Chicoro is retiring and trying to pass on the Shea hosting baton.







I AM retiring. I am happy to pass the torch!​


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I AM retiring. I am happy to pass the torch!​



Yay!!! I will carry the honorable Shea Torch into 2020!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yay!!! I will carry the honorable Shea Torch into 2020!! Thank you!!!



*I can rest assured that it is in good hands. *​


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yay!!! I will carry the honorable Shea Torch into 2020!! Thank you!!!




Yay!!!  I’m not on the Shea train anymore, but I love this thread and I’m happy it will continue into 2020


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 19, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Yay!!!  I’m not on the Shea train anymore, but I love this thread and I’m happy it will continue into 2020


Me too!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> While our hair has been surviving w/o shea, dd2's skin has not. I plan to get a small amount and will just be as careful as I can as not to inadvertently expose dd1 to it.


That’s so interesting how one daughter thrives with it while the other one doesn’t.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *I can rest assured that it is in good hands. *​



Yessssss! I believe @PlanetCybertron will do us all proud. I was hoping she would say yes! Sis be spitting hair knowledge left and right up and thru the hair forum. She dope!


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Unmatched! And also.....
> I love taking the virtual journey with her when she visits the villages and shows the process. It makes you feel like you are right there. Watching the the Mothers, Aunts and GRANDmothers pick up the Shea nuts off the ground and carry them back in beautiful woven baskets balanced on their heads. All of them barefoot with Earth energy shooting up through them. That part alone makes me feel like an absolute Queen when I rub this shea butter in my hair, like I'm receiving so much ancient and ancestral female energy. The fact that the end result is such yumminess is a bonus!


Now I’m compelled, I’m about to go to their IG right now!  I could use some motherland inspiration and energy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Now I’m compelled, I’m about to go to their IG right now!  I could use some motherland inspiration and energy



Sit back, go thru and watch the stories on IG and be ENTERTAINED! I don't believe she saved all of them from her trips but at least you will catch a few of those motherland vibes! @MizzBFly


----------



## Prisangela (Sep 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok, I see!! You know when I see big chop, my mind goes to all the hair being chopped off.
> 
> I can totally see you rocking and killing any of those styles! I imagine you pushing hair behind your ears showing off those lovely nails and that banging watch you just purchased. Blushing ever so sweetly and smiling whenever someone pays you a compliment.....



I love this energy!


----------



## Prisangela (Sep 20, 2019)

Im still still here, just been wigging it for the last 2 months, but with every braid up I LCO with shea and it has saved me lengths, cant wait for the EOTY progress reports


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 20, 2019)

Found a shea head on reddit. She said she washes once a month with diluted castile soap and follows up with whipped shea.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 22, 2019)

I liked this picture of my braids. I had bits of Shea butter throughout my head. Somebody asked me if I had conditioner in my hair.  Also, I make my parts with my fingers. 

I won't be reaching 30 inches in 2019, though. I think IF I get to 30 inches, it will mostly like be by 2021! But, the Shea butter journey has been good, nevertheless.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 22, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Found a shea head on reddit. She said she washes once a month with diluted castile soap and follows up with whipped shea.


Amazing!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I liked this picture of my braids. I had bits of Shea butter throughout my head. Somebody asked me if I had conditioner in my hair.  Also, I make my parts with my fingers.
> 
> I won't be reaching 30 inches in 2019, though. I think IF I get to 30 inches, it will mostly like be by 2021! But, the Shea butter journey has been good, nevertheless.


Beautiful hair and picture!!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 22, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Beautiful hair and picture!!


Thank you!


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 22, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I liked this picture of my braids. I had bits of Shea butter throughout my head. Somebody asked me if I had conditioner in my hair.  Also, I make my parts with my fingers.
> 
> I won't be reaching 30 inches in 2019, though. I think IF I get to 30 inches, it will mostly like be by 2021! But, the Shea butter journey has been good, nevertheless.


Those thick juicy braids, I love


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 22, 2019)

@Chicoro that’s a great picture. Talented photographer and beautiful subject.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 22, 2019)

I bought this small tub of shea butter from target! Yes, TARGET!

ETA: sorry for fuzzy photo... Target is offering 20% off all hair care products.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 22, 2019)

Kind of wish 3cayg offered 4oz sizes. Don't really want to commit to even 8oz of new things. Has anyone tried the Benin shea yet?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 23, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Kind of wish 3cayg offered 4oz sizes. Don't really want to commit to even 8oz of new things. Has anyone tried the Benin shea yet?



Benin Shea? From the country or a is it a brand?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 23, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro that’s a great picture. Talented photographer and beautiful subject.



Thank you so much!


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 23, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Benin Shea? From the country or a is it a brand?


The country.  3CayG had been there for a while making batches. Looked super smooth.


----------



## lalla (Sep 24, 2019)

Still doing the exact same thing :
Protein once a month (aphogee 2 step)
Then joico moisture conditioner mixed with olaplex 
S curl 
Shea butter 

My hair is thriving.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 24, 2019)

lalla said:


> Still doing the exact same thing :
> Protein once a month (aphogee 2 step)
> Then joico moisture conditioner mixed with olaplex
> S curl
> ...


 
Yes! We can see it is thriving. Wow!! Your hair looks so very full, thick and long.  It is gorgeous! I'm looking at that lush mane of hair you in your avatar.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 24, 2019)

lalla said:


> Still doing the exact same thing :
> Protein once a month (aphogee 2 step)
> Then joico moisture conditioner mixed with olaplex
> S curl
> ...


 

Which #Olaplex are you mixing with Joico? What's the ratio of Olaplex to Joico, please ?


----------



## lalla (Sep 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Which #Olaplex are you mixing with Joico? What's the ratio of Olaplex to Joico, please ?


I am using 1/8 olaplex n1. I don't measure the joico, I use enough to coat my hair.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 25, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I still have a 1 pound container of Shea Nilotica that I have not opened...and maybe 8 to 10 ounces of a jar I'm currently using. I never want to be without this stuff and I see that 3Cayg has a hard time keeping it in stock. So when they do get a new batch in, I plan on splurging on a 5 pound pail of it. Bet you wont catch me slipping!!!!!


@ElevatedEnergy, @Chicoro does shea butter ever go rancid?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 25, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, @Chicoro does shea butter ever go rancid?


Yes, it can if it is not properly or correctly prepared during the butter extraction process. That means that enough water wasn't removed, just as one example. With any process, a myriad of things can go wrong at any point within the process and are thus too numerous to delineate. Basically, if your butter is funky, forget it and throw it away. Buy small quantities at first so you can teach your nose how to discern quality butter from poor quality Shea butter.

If the Shea nuts are rotten or rancid, then you can end up with some funky butter.

I had some funky Shea butter, once. I thought it was the way it was supposed to smell. Nope! Shea butter is first and foremost a food! What most of us get is not for eating, but it should never be so funky that it stinks.

If the Shea butter was properly produced from ripe, fresh nuts, then its not likely your 100% , pure,  not mixed with anything else, Shea butter will ever go bad.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Shea Siblings. I've been MIA and my hair has been doing the absolute least. I have a minor health problem that is causing my hair to fall out. I'll be doing a big chop very soon and starting from scratch. The positive is that I can track my progress from day one.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 26, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> Hi Shea Siblings. I've been MIA and my hair has been doing the absolute least. I have a minor health problem that is causing my hair to fall out. I'll be doing a big chop very soon and starting from scratch. The positive is that I can track my progress from day one.



I’m sorry to hear about your health issue. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## naturaldoll (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi all
I've been lurking for months, and just subscribed so that i could talk to you all.
You all made me go back to shea butter, i hadn't put it in my hair in 7 years. back then i was transitioning to natural, and my hair seemed to hate shea butter, shea made it crunchy and breakage prone. But reading about you shea unicorns made me go back and give it another shot. And this time my hair seems to adore shea butter. I started a new regmine this spring, i wash and condition once week with 22nd century natural shampoo bar and conditioner, protein treatment with plain gelatin once a month, and keep my hair in two strand twists 90% of the time that i moisturize and seal with plain water and okay naturals yellow shea butter at least twice a week, but i try to shea butter my ends everyday if possible.  After being stuck at armpit length for 5 years, and thinning out do to mismanagement during a period of heartbreak 2 years ago, i am happy to say my hair looks noticeably healthier, fuller, and all around happier.

I really want to join you all in 2020

Question, what do you all think of shea nut oil? do you use it? is it as good as shea butter? i was thinking of switching to oil in the winter, because i am afraid shea butter might solidify and become hard and crunchy in my hair in cold weather


----------



## ArrrBeee (Sep 26, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your health issue. I hope you start feeling better soon.


Thank you. I can turn my health around with some serious lifestyle changes.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 27, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> Thank you. I can turn my health around with some serious lifestyle changes.


 
Keep us posted!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 27, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> Hi all
> I've been lurking for months, and just subscribed so that i could talk to you all.
> You all made me go back to shea butter, i hadn't put it in my hair in 7 years. back then i was transitioning to natural, and my hair seemed to hate shea butter, shea made it crunchy and breakage prone. But reading about you shea unicorns made me go back and give it another shot. And this time my hair seems to adore shea butter. I started a new regmine this spring, i wash and condition once week with 22nd century natural shampoo bar and conditioner, protein treatment with plain gelatin once a month, and keep my hair in two strand twists 90% of the time that i moisturize and seal with plain water and okay naturals yellow shea butter at least twice a week, but i try to shea butter my ends everyday if possible.  After being stuck at armpit length for 5 years, and thinning out do to mismanagement during a period of heartbreak 2 years ago, i am happy to say my hair looks noticeably healthier, fuller, and all around happier.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!   Congratulations on your success! Shea oil is not the same as the butter. My suggestion is to see if the butter works for you in colder weather. Winter time is Shea butter time  for me!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 27, 2019)

Has anyone tried shea nilotica from a company besides 3cayg?


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Has anyone tried shea nilotica from a company besides 3cayg?


Yes. I bought mine from From Nature With Love.


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 29, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Has anyone tried shea nilotica from a company besides 3cayg?





spacetygrss said:


> Yes. I bought mine from From Nature With Love.


Dammit... I should have known better to order my Shea without checking with you ladies first   I ordered from 3cayg on Friday and wanted the nilotica and they were sold out  I really, really want to try it out ASAP. I ordered mango butter and regular Shea instead.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 29, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Dammit... I should have known better to order my Shea without checking with you ladies first   I ordered from 3cayg on Friday and wanted the nilotica and they were sold out  I really, really want to try it out ASAP. I ordered mango butter and regular Shea instead.



No worries!  I love their regular shea and mango butter, so you have some great butters coming your way.

I was asking since she's been sold out of nilotica for months and I'm starting to run low.  I'm trying to hold out for a restock, but I'm not sure when that will happen. So I want to see what other companies are selling it in case I run out before the restock.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 29, 2019)

spacetygrss said:


> Yes. I bought mine from From Nature With Love.


Thanks! I didnt know they sold it, too. How do you like it?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 29, 2019)

DO NOT USE SHEA BUTTER MIXES AROUND HORSES!!!
(My Shea mix was Shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil and orange essential oil)​

I was over by the horse to try to pet it. He jerked back and moved away. So I turned to try to get a selfie. The horse came back and started licking my Shea slicked hair! That horse licked and sniffed me for about 3 minutes.

The licking begins!






This is in between a lick and a sniff!






Then, he nipped my hair pin as he thought it was edible. I'm tender headed and he grabbed some hair between his teeth and pulled. I'm still holding that camera, though!





Look at him looking into the camera checking the picture. That horse was too much.





Finally, I got that selfie with him!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 29, 2019)

I have noticed that my hair is starting to thicken up on the ends. I've got about five (5) more months to go before I trim, which will be around February 2020.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 29, 2019)

Are any of you starting to pull out the Shea butter to combat the cold on your hair?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 29, 2019)

As a reminder,  try to not to let Shea butter go down your sink. It will harden and form a clay in your bathroom pipes!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 29, 2019)

I think this thread is going to hit 3,000 posts! 

We had 5,000 posts last time. These 3000 posts are still remarkable because people have lots to say about Shea butter even in 2019. I am sure you'll have some great posts in 2020 with @PlanetCybertron hosting.


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 29, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thanks! I didnt know they sold it, too. How do you like it?


I like it a lot.
The thing that I've noticed about the nilotica is that it doesn't really doesn't WHIP well (at least, IMO). If I want whipped shea butter, I use the regular kind. I use nilotica to make creamy products. That's my experience though. YMMV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *I've got about five (5) more months to go before I trim, which will be around February 2020.*


@Chicoro
I think you should stay with us until then.... 

You don't hafta' "host" the thread or anything, but you should at least stay with us until then.....

So, we can celebrate with you.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Sep 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> DO NOT USE SHEA BUTTER MIXES AROUND HORSES!!!
> (My Shea mix was Shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil and orange essential oil)​
> 
> I was over by the horse to try to pet it. He jerked back and moved away. So I turned to try to get a selfie. The horse came back and started licking my Shea slicked hair! That horse licked and sniffed me for about 3 minutes.
> ...


I think I’ll keep my Shea scents neutral.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Sep 29, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Are any of you starting to pull out the Shea butter to combat the cold on your hair?


I use all year long.  I might just tweak the amount I use or if I’m running low, tweak the consistency when blending with the other oils I use in it.  I also use it with my glycerin spray.  I apply the butter on top to seal.


----------



## snoop (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm still here.  I think that I've caught up on reading all of the posts. 

Last night I used my whipped shea butter as a pre-poo.  I washed it today, but I didn't get to really assess my hair before throwing into twists before bed.  I'll report back tomorrow along with some pictures.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 29, 2019)

Silverstreaks said:


> I use all year long.  I might just tweak the amount I use or if I’m running low, tweak the consistency when blending with the other oils I use in it.  I also use it with my glycerin spray.  I apply the butter on top to seal.


Same here. Never really was one to change my routines based on the seasons. Shea year round and LA doesn't really get a true winter.

I thought my hair was fine w/o shea but I'm definitely seeing a difference without it. No butters means using more commercial stuff and my hair is like ma'am, why?? Doesn't stay moisturized as long and my shedding seems to have increased. I remember mango butter being just ok but might try that again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 30, 2019)

I took two of my twists down. I’m tired of my hair, and I wanted to access the condition, so I think my hair is doing pretty good. I think I feel that cool to the touch feeling. I haven’t visually looked at them yet since it’s currently 5:12 am. One thing is for sure, twisting my hair before adding the extensions was a good idea. Adding my Shea at the ends was even better. Idk yet about the ponytails.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 30, 2019)

I have also been using Shea all year round. My hair has been in these twists extensions since August and I foresee me not taking them down for a while. The braid hair makes my ends feel a little dry so when I feel like my hair needs it, I just moisturise and butter up a section before retwisting.


----------



## snoop (Sep 30, 2019)

Last month I ordered some ivory shea butter from 3cayg.  I used it to make some whipped shea butter using shea and babassu oil.  It is so light and fluffy light chocolate mousse, but I should have melted the babassu oil, first.  

On Saturday, I tried pre-pooing with this whipped shea butter.  I mixed it with some ayurvedic oil and it was so creamy.  Unfortunately, I was so heavy handed.  I read @Chicoro 's warning a little too late.  Hopefully my pipes are ok.  Next time, I will go in with it with a lighter touch.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 30, 2019)

snoop said:


> Last month I ordered some ivory shea butter from 3cayg.  I used it to make some whipped shea butter using shea and babassu oil.  It is so light and fluffy light chocolate mousse, but I should have melted the babassu oil, first.
> 
> On Saturday, I tried pre-pooing with this whipped shea butter.  I mixed it with some ayurvedic oil and it was so creamy.  Unfortunately, I was so heavy handed.  I read @Chicoro 's warning a little too late.  Hopefully my pipes are ok.  Next time, I will go in with it with a lighter touch.


That looks lovely. I've been wanting to try babassu oil.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2019)

ArrrBeee said:


> Hi Shea Siblings. I've been MIA and my hair has been doing the absolute least. I have a minor health problem that is causing my hair to fall out. I'll be doing a big chop very soon and starting from scratch. The positive is that I can track my progress from day one.


I pray you heal beautifully and bounce back better than before.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> DO NOT USE SHEA BUTTER MIXES AROUND HORSES!!!
> (My Shea mix was Shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil and orange essential oil)​
> 
> I was over by the horse to try to pet it. He jerked back and moved away. So I turned to try to get a selfie. The horse came back and started licking my Shea slicked hair! That horse licked and sniffed me for about 3 minutes.
> ...


 The horse adventures continue!! That horse has good taste and is obviously NOT shy. He just wanted a selfie and to snack on your hair.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I think you should stay with us until then....
> 
> You don't hafta' "host" the thread or anything, but you should at least stay with us until then.....
> ...


Agreed 100%!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 1, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Are any of you starting to pull out the Shea butter to combat the cold on your hair?


I’m in Florida. So that’s that.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 1, 2019)

Watched this lady's dreamy looking mix last night. Makes me wish I had a stand mixer for super fluffy butters.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 4, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Watched this lady's dreamy looking mix last night. *Makes me wish I had a stand mixer for super fluffy butters. *


Me too! I’m embarrassed to admit how often I think of buying one for the same reason.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 4, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Me too! I’m embarrassed to admit how often I think of buying one for the same reason.


It's literally the only reason I want one lmao.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm not ashamed to say it's the only thing I've mixed in mine for last year and 10 months.



caribeandiva said:


> Me too! I’m embarrassed to admit how often I think of buying one for the same reason.





water_n_oil said:


> It's literally the only reason I want one lmao.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 4, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> It's literally the only reason I want one lmao.


Same!!


GGsKin said:


> I'm not ashamed to say it's the only thing I've mixed in mine for last year and 10 months.


I have a feeling that’ll be me too!


----------



## snoop (Oct 5, 2019)

I pre-pooed with my shea-babassu oil, again, today.  This time I warned it to make it liquid then I applied it to my hair.  I used way less on my hair this time and it was great! 

After washing was all done, I did LCOB, with the remaining melted butter and twisted up my hair.  My hair was so shiny and smooth.  I bumped the ends then threaded it into a ponytail. 

The shea butter last week kept my hair feeling moist.  I only had to refresh once this week.  I'm going to try for the same again this week.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 5, 2019)

snoop said:


> I pre-pooed with my shea-babassu oil, again, today.  This time I warned it to make it liquid then I applied it to my hair.  I used way less on my hair this time and it was great!
> 
> After washing was all done, I did LCOB, with the remaining melted butter and twisted up my hair.  My hair was so shiny and smooth.  I bumped the ends then threaded it into a ponytail.
> 
> The shea butter last week kept my hair feeling moist.  I only had to refresh once this week.  I'm going to try for the same again this week.



Sounds like hair was soft and beautiful!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Oct 5, 2019)

Steady using my shea butter mixes to prepoo and seal. I ran out of recently and ordered some new Shea butter. I had about an oz leftover so I mixed it with a about a half oz of cocoa butter and 5 oz of canola oil to tide me over. Cocoa butter can really stretch out a product it’s so solid. I guess this will be my mix for the holidays since I got a full 6.5 oz (and it smells like chocolate)


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 6, 2019)

The value Shea butter is proving to have for my hair is its ability to stop matted, tangled ends from happening. I was able to unloosen my 7 plus day old braids with a bit of water and light tugging, all except one braid. Prior to Shea butter I would have lost lots of hair and would have had to tear out a significant amount of the braid apart and lost some length on the ends.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Oct 7, 2019)

Since I started using Shea butter, I feel that it has been a tremendous help for moisture retention, thereby reducing breakage, reducing the occurrence of single strand knots and helps in finger detangling.  It works well with the use of glycerin for me.  I also made some more flax seed gel that I also use to help with detangling and finger combing.  I have not used a comb or pick for styling since March; I haven’t had any problems so far.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 7, 2019)

Silverstreaks said:


> Since I started using Shea butter, I feel that it has been a tremendous help for moisture retention, thereby reducing breakage, reducing the occurrence of single strand knots and helps in finger detangling.  It works well with the use of glycerin for me.  I also made some more flax seed gel that I also use to help with detangling and finger combing.  I have not used a comb or pick for styling since March; I haven’t had any problems so far.


 Terminal, beyond tailbone length, here she comes!!!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Oct 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Terminal, beyond tailbone length, here she comes!!!


Slowly but surely getting there.  Right now I’m creeping on waist length with the lower layers.  Still working on my problem areas; they’re doing pretty good so far.  I hope to eventually get to more fullness overall with the length.  I don’t like wispy ends.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 12, 2019)

Finally all caught up! This thread is amazing. I think I started using shea butter thanks to the 2018 thread towards the end of last year and have been using it ever since as it made my hair feel so much fuller.

Thank you ladies for sharing all of your knowledge. Off to read through the 2018 thread as well!


----------



## sheanu (Oct 13, 2019)

I might have gone a little SB happy on DD's curls. This is the first time I've done anything besides just wash, slap some shea on and detangled. Queen Shea made the twisting process so easy that she didn't even notice. 

I wanted to add a picture but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello ladies! A quick question, will you keep using Glycerin in winter or will you switch up, due to its properties?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I got my hair done today and got some devastating news. As you can see my hair is breaking off in some areas, especially in the middle. It’s very uneven and looks thin. Since I have super thick hair this is very unusual. My stylist thinks it’s the hair gel I went back to using after she told me not (Wetline gel) and not deep conditioning regularly. It could also be the hormonal since I’m trying out meds for my fibroids. I’ve been on those meds for over a year with no major issues though. She recommended cutting off my hair and starting over. I chose not to. So needless to say I’m taking gel out of my regimen completely and giving up sleek buns. I’m gonna opt for twist outs. Also back to deep conditioning with heat for 15 minutes every wash day. And of course I’ll be talking to my doctors about the meds they’ve got me on. Good news is my hair grew a lot and is almost BSL now!
> View attachment 451391


I agree. My hair has been breaking on the ends and I believe it's the Wetline Gel as well. So I, sadly have to let this one go after reading your post. Oh wow...this hurts. I am so sorry your hair is breaking and I pray it recovers quickly @caribeandiva .

I did notice today after my Nairobi treatment, that the breakage was minimal to non-existent, thank God.  I will be throwing out the Wetline Gel nonetheless.

Also, I used some CleoPatra's Ivory Shea Butter on my ends this evening.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Oct 14, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Hello ladies! A quick question, will you keep using Glycerin in winter or will you switch up, due to its properties?


I plan on continuing to use my glycerin/water spray with my Shea butter blend.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2019)

My hair is starting to even up. Each braid is getting  thicker from root to tip. This bodes well for my flat ironed hair in Feb 2020. That heat straightened hair is not a guarantee, though.

I'm liking the thickness on my hair Ends and in the sections in general. I have not made a batch of Shea butter for myself in months.

I'm still going through my body butter made with coffee oil. I also have some more coffee oil that I've been soaking since April. That's six (6) months of strength.  I'll use the oil for my next batch .


----------



## snoop (Oct 14, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> My hair is starting to even up. Each braid is getting  thicker from root to tip. This bodes well for my flat ironed hair in Feb 2020. That heat straightened hair is not a guarantee, though.
> 
> I'm liking the thickness on my hair Ends and in the sections in general. I have not made a batch of Shea butter for myself in months.
> 
> I'm still going through my body butter made with coffee oil. I also have some more coffee oil that I've been soaking since April. That's six (6) months of strength.  I'll use the oil for my next batch .



I have had my coffee sitting in oil since the end of July.  I want to make my body butter this week.   Are you using it all over or just in targeted areas?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2019)

snoop said:


> I have had my coffee sitting in oil since the end of July.  I want to make my body butter this week.   Are you using it all over or just in targeted areas?



I use my body butter all over. My ugly, burn scars are becoming lighter and my skin is prettier in general! Make that butter with that coffee oil. I've been using the coffee oil on my hair, too. Who knows, it may be the reason my hair is thickening and evening up!


----------



## awhyley (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok, I know it's a bit late, but I'm FINALLY hopping on the Shea Butter bandwagon for the remainder of the year.  I'm not handy/crafty like some of you ladies, so I purchased some Shea smoothie for my hair.  It's supposed to lock in moisture, which should be good for these colder months, so we'll see how this goes for the next 2.5 months.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 14, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Hello ladies! A quick question, will you keep using Glycerin in winter or will you switch up, due to its properties?


I have been thinking about what to do... when I started adding just a bit of glycerin to my whipped Shea mix, it became even better to use - creamier, and also better when detangling. I add glycerin to my aloe vera spray mix during the warmer months, but never during cold months. I guess I will have to see how Shea mix works as it gets colder, and figure out whether to remove the glycerin or not.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Ok, I know it's a bit late, but I'm FINALLY hopping on the Shea Butter bandwagon for the remainder of the year.  I'm not handy/crafty like some of you ladies, so I purchased some Shea smoothie for my hair.  It's supposed to lock in moisture, which should be good for these colder months, so we'll see how this goes for the next 2.5 months.
> 
> View attachment 452199



Gorgeous, gorgeous products !!


----------



## awhyley (Oct 15, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous products !!



Yep, I got that, some Avocado hair cream, fenugreek serum and some Rice Water too.  I'm all stocked up for winter!  If my hair doesn't grow after this, I give up.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2019)

Ladies I finally ordered a tiny sampling of 3CayG shea and mango butters:

1 lb Yellow Shea Butter
1 lb Ivory Shea Butter
1 lb Mango Butter for my skin

I will see how much I like it and if I do, I'll get more later.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 17, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I agree. My hair has been breaking on the ends and I believe it's the Wetline Gel as well. So I, sadly have to let this one go after reading your post. Oh wow...this hurts. I am so sorry your hair is breaking and I pray it recovers quickly @caribeandiva .
> 
> I did notice today after my Nairobi treatment, that the breakage was minimal to non-existent, thank God.  I will be throwing out the Wetline Gel nonetheless.
> 
> Also, I used some CleoPatra's Ivory Shea Butter on my ends this evening.


Thank you for letting me know. So it’s not just me having issues with Wetline. Good to know I’m not alone.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 18, 2019)

My hair is doing well and it feels and looks like I’m retaining length. I’m struggling with my scalp again though. I don’t know the root cause yet, but this last week, my scalp felt like it hadn’t been washed in months even though I washed it 1,5 weeks ago. Extreme dryness, itching and scabbing on my scalp are the symptoms I was seeing. It’s really frustrating. I paid special attention to not let Shea butter get on my scalp this time. I will watch and see.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 18, 2019)

snoop said:


> I pre-pooed with my shea-babassu oil, again, today.  This time I warned it to make it liquid then I applied it to my hair.  I used way less on my hair this time and it was great!
> 
> After washing was all done, I did LCOB, with the remaining melted butter and twisted up my hair.  My hair was so shiny and smooth.  I bumped the ends then threaded it into a ponytail.
> 
> The shea butter last week kept my hair feeling moist.  I only had to refresh once this week.  I'm going to try for the same again this week.


Any pics of the final style? It’s reads so interesting


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ve been using 3CayG Ivory Shea for the past two weeks and it is by far superior! Super smooth, I don’t want to whip it since it melts beautifully in my hands and feels so smooth (wish I had a better adjective for the texture) the local Shea I buy at the African market doesn’t compare unfortunately, theirs to gritty 
Musical remix ensues:
I ain’t never ever, ever ever, ever ever going back, they can’t get on this level, what! Get on this level. What!    (Lil John did not approve this production)

I’m staying on the watch list for the shea-nilotica and will buy another batch of  Ivory & Yellow Shea to whip for the fam. I want to enjoy the goodness full strength.
... I think my daughter is becoming allergic to Shea. My last whipped 16oz she started to get ting bumps all over her arms towards the end of the batch. I had her try the 3Cay and she still has bumps, we’ve used Shea for years! We’re going cold turkey for her and then see what happens when it reintroduced in its natural, un-whipped state. She’s sad since she loves being a Shea butter baby and feeling silky, she’s 10
... it also treats my sons KP on the back of his arms when he’s consistent


----------



## snoop (Oct 18, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Any pics of the final style? It’s reads so interesting



I've been wearing my hair in this style on and off for a few weeks.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 18, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I’ve been using 3CayG Ivory Shea for the past two weeks and it is by far superior! Super smooth, I don’t want to whip it since it melts beautifully in my hands and feels so smooth (wish I had a better adjective for the texture) the local Shea I buy at the African market doesn’t compare unfortunately, theirs to gritty
> Musical remix ensues:
> I ain’t never ever, ever ever, ever ever going back, they can’t get on this level, what! Get on this level. What!    (Lil John did not approve this production)
> 
> ...


 I love the remix!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 18, 2019)

snoop said:


> I've been wearing my hair in this style on and off for a few weeks.


Cute style!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you for letting me know. So it’s not just me having issues with Wetline. Good to know I’m not alone.


@caribeandiva, no you are not alone. I think I should note that it's the new Wetline formula that started breaking my hair, not the original formula. So in the trash they all went.

By the way, cute avi pic you have here now. You are so pretty.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2019)

On another note,

My hair is super moisturized since moisturizing it 3 nights ago and sealing it with the ivory CleoPatrasChoice Ivory Shea Butter. I haven't noticed anymore unusual amount of hair in my comb/brush this time around. I was quite the happy camper as you all can imagine .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I’ve been using 3CayG Ivory Shea for the past two weeks and it is by far superior! Super smooth, I don’t want to whip it since it melts beautifully in my hands and feels so smooth (wish I had a better adjective for the texture) the local Shea I buy at the African market doesn’t compare unfortunately, theirs to gritty
> Musical remix ensues:
> I ain’t never ever, ever ever, ever ever going back, they can’t get on this level, what! Get on this level. What!    (Lil John did not approve this production)
> 
> ...


Girrrrl @MizzBFly, I just ordered some SB from 3CayG and can't wait for them to arrive. If I like them, back to the site I go to get more .


----------



## ajoke (Oct 19, 2019)

@wetline gel issues - please could you ladies explain what the difference is between the old and new formulations. Because people had been raving about it, I went and bought a huge tub on a recent US trip. Thanks.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 19, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @caribeandiva, no you are not alone. I think I should note that it's the new Wetline formula that started breaking my hair, not the original formula. So in the trash they all went.
> 
> By the way, cute avi pic you have here now. You are so pretty.


Thank you!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 19, 2019)

ajoke said:


> @wetline gel issues - please could you ladies explain what the difference is between the old and new formulations. Because people had been raving about it, I went and bought a huge tub on a recent US trip. Thanks.


I believe that the main difference is that the old one has more carbomer in it. It’s listed way higher up in the old version. That provided more hold and better curl definition. @Aggie was using the new one while I only used the old one and we both ended up having issues with it causing dryness leading to breakage. I trashed mine too. No more!


----------



## ajoke (Oct 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I believe that the main difference is that the old one has more carbomer in it. It’s listed way higher up in the old version. That provided more hold and better curl definition. @Aggie was using the new one while I only used the old one and we both ended up having issues with it causing dryness leading to breakage. I trashed mine too. No more!




Thanks. So basically old, or new, your advice is to thrash or use sparingly.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 19, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Thanks. So basically old, or new, your advice is to thrash or use sparingly.


Exactly!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 19, 2019)

Natural Hair journey start date: 2014
Shea Butter usage start date: 2016
Style of Choice: Cornrows under wigs
Hair Length today: 22 inches



She mentions in one of her  videos on her YouTube page that her mother started making natural products including a hair butter.


At around 8 minutes and 30 seconds she mentions her mother created a butter for her using Shea butter from Ghana. She states that she had been on her hair journey for 2 years. She states  it wasn't until her mom started making up the organic products and until she started to use them that her hair started taking off in length and health.

From her mother's site:

 
*Source Naturelle UK*
Don’t panic, It’s Organic

*ABOUT US*
_*We are a home-based business, this venture started when my daughter decided not to use any store-bourght products, so I proceeded to make her some homemade products to use instead. As a Beauty Therapist and a Beauty Lecturer, my daughter thought it would be a good idea for me to join her new venture. I made Body Butter, Hair Butter, Face Butter and she made Roll-On, Body Scrubs and Toothpaste.

*_
The products:
https://sourcenaturelle.co.uk/index.php/shop/

Organic butter and Whipped Shea butter based products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@caribeandiva 
come look!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 19, 2019)

So I think I had another break through guys. Maybe two and a half weeks ago, I had yet another intense scalp flare up, but this time, my scalp showed me how serious it was. I had about 3-4 of these horrid things in random spots on my scalp. I managed to snap this one because my hair was allowing me to part it to really see what was wrong. All the other ones I couldn’t get to from my thickness at my roots.






you can also slightly see the few flakes scattered around the area. My worst fear was the follicles in these areas were damaged. For the longest I couldn’t really pinpoint what has been going on with my scalp because my scalp wasn’t giving me any visual evidence. No flaking, no dryness, slight redness that went away after a gentle wash, no weird smell, no nothing really. Until that day. 

I hadn’t been scratching prior to this happening because I give all my willpower to not scratch my already sensitive scalp skin. But I think when I went to wash, the water lifted up the scabs that were probably trying to form over these small lesions because the instant I stepped out of the shower and air dried for maybe 30 mins, the surrounding air was managing to get into my roots and the exposed parts of the wounds were stinging like crazy. 

Upon inspecting, that’s when I saw them. The one in the picture was on the left side a few inches above my ear, two were on either side in the middle of crown, and one on the far right side a few inches above my nape. 

After that I called my dermatologist, scheduled an appointment, and showed her my findings. I’m very thankful to have such an understanding and creative professional. She’s very sweet, and very knowledgeable. I wrote down the main components of my hair care routine, main products I use, etc. So she does know that I actively take care of myself, and both of us have been trying to steadily find solutions to my scalp issues. The last two visits, we were both under the assumption of it solely being microbial irritation, and contact dermatitis from my surrounding environments. 

After talking and going over the picture we both now have agreed that I have some sort of Seborrheic Dermatitis. She stated that it’s kind of an odd case because I’m not showing typical signs of dermatitis. We talked for a bit more, and she then did her thing, and went exploring in my head. 

She noted that I have very high sebum production which could be contributing to the lack of flaking, but in return it’s also catching and holding onto any and everything that manages to come into contact with it. Sweat, dirt, pollen, dust, products, etc. and in turn is causing frequent irritation. Which is what caused the scabs to form on my scalp, but due to how oily it is, dandruff or flaking doesn’t even have an opportunity to show itself.  Even though I wasn’t scratching hardly at all, it didn’t really matter because my scalp was so irritated that it just did what does normally and tried to flake, and then heal itself. 

She noted there’s no sign of fungal growth or overproduction of microbe/bacteria. So she suggested that my best bet now is to try and keep the quality of sebum as clean as possible. At first I thought she meant to try and remove excess sebum, but she said that would be a not so good idea, because then that brings about the opportunity for me to actually start flaking and scaling. 

So after the visit I spent the next week just letting my scalp heal. I would shampoo just my roots, and then condition from the ears down. No leave ins, just a small bit of Shea on the last few inches of hair. I was so nervous to use leave ins or anything because I didn’t want anything touching my scalp. After about 7-8 days my scalp is completely healed, and no follicle damage. 

I did a bit of chemistry and managed to formulate my own shampoo. Took me a while but I spent 3 whole days doing nothing but testing out various concentrations of ingredients.  And I’ve chosen benzoyl peroxide as my main ingredient in my shampoo. I had to kind of really think this through because oxides tends to be very drying. But that’s their purpose, especially in cosmetics. So I really wanted to see how well Shea Butter came through and showed it’s versatility being mixed with a medical grade chemical. Today I officially tested out my shampoo, and to my surprise my hair felt great! I can’t really describe how it feels, but it feels different. My roots do, to be exact. They don’t feel coated whatsoever, and when wet actually feel rather dry, but upon completely air drying, my roots feel so soft and separate easily. My scalp still produces a bunch of sebum after showering, but now it has the ability to be a bit more sterile with the help of the benzoyl peroxide, and the Shea Butter has the ability to kind of block out the sweat, dust, and other debris from me going about my day. I’m wondering how well this will hold up, so I’ll see how long I can go before another wash is needed. 

I’m just happy I learned something from all of this, and I’m happy to be using Shea Butter at the forefront of my regimen again.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I believe that the main difference is that the old one has more carbomer in it. It’s listed way higher up in the old version. That provided more hold and better curl definition. @Aggie *was using the new one while I only used the old one and we both ended up having issues with it causing dryness leading to breakage. I trashed mine too. No more*!



Yes @caribeandiva, when I did use the original formula, there were absolutely no issues. I soon realized that the new formula with the carbomer listed lower on the ingredients list, was the one breaking off my ends. 

It is the new formula that I had to trash since I had already used up all the original formula. I really miss the old formula


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> So I think I had another break through guys. Maybe two and a half weeks ago, I had yet another intense scalp flare up, but this time, my scalp showed me how serious it was. I had about 3-4 of these horrid things in random spots on my scalp. I managed to snap this one because my hair was allowing me to part it to really see what was wrong. All the other ones I couldn’t get to from my thickness at my roots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautifully detailed about your scalp issue., I do pray that you find the best solution for your contact dermatitis. You appear to be on the right track @PlanetCybertron


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2019)

By the way, Happy birthday   @caribeandiva. I hope you are having some fun tonight


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> So I think I had another break through guys. Maybe two and a half weeks ago, I had yet another intense scalp flare up, but this time, my scalp showed me how serious it was. I had about 3-4 of these horrid things in random spots on my scalp. I managed to snap this one because my hair was allowing me to part it to really see what was wrong. All the other ones I couldn’t get to from my thickness at my roots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To clarify about how you allowed your scalp to heal, are you saying that leave-ins were causing the issues, with you putting them on your scalp, and once you stopped putting them on your scalp, it just healed itself?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 19, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> To clarify about how you allowed your scalp to heal, are you saying that leave-ins were causing the issues, with you putting them on your scalp, and once you stopped putting them on your scalp, it just healed itself?



Oh for that I meant I didn’t really put leave ins on because despite my best efforts to moisturize near my roots, they would’ve probably gotten on my scalp. They usually do anyways, but since I was dealing with compromised areas of my head I didn’t want anything touching it.

Products, including leave-ins were contributing to the issue, but they weren’t the sole issues in and of themselves. Its a combination of an oily scalp, environmental irritants, and anything else (products included), that make their way near the scalp.

apologies for any confusion


----------



## nyeredzi (Oct 19, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Natural Hair journey start date: 2014
> Shea Butter usage start date: 2016
> Style of Choice: Cornrows under wigs
> Hair Length today: 22 inches



Her hair is beautiful, both before and after. I wish she hadn't put that down thumbs over the natural hair side. My daughter was walking around me and I quickly hid the screen so she didn't see it.

On another shea butter note, I actually do not have a hair shea butter product. I have a body butter with it, shealoe, but it's quite thick, too thick and pasty for my hair, leaves a white coating that takes too long to go away. I was thinking of trying Melanin Hair Care. I actually wanted to try the oil, since I'm out of my hair oil. But since I was going to order the oil, I thought about ordering the style cream, which has water as first ingredient and shea butter as second. Have you guys tried it and if so, what do you think of it?
https://melaninhaircare.com/collections/all-products/products/twist-elongating-style-cream


----------



## sunflora (Oct 19, 2019)

nyeredzi said:


> Her hair is beautiful, both before and after. I wish she hadn't put that down thumbs over the natural hair side. My daughter was walking around me and I quickly hid the screen so she didn't see it.
> 
> On another shea butter note, I actually do not have a hair shea butter product. I have a body butter with it, shealoe, but it's quite thick, too thick and pasty for my hair, leaves a white coating that takes too long to go away. I was thinking of trying Melanin Hair Care. I actually wanted to try the oil, since I'm out of my hair oil. But since I was going to order the oil, I thought about ordering the style cream, which has water as first ingredient and shea butter as second. Have you guys tried it and if so, what do you think of it?
> https://melaninhaircare.com/collections/all-products/products/twist-elongating-style-cream



Agreed about the thumbs down thing. I mean all that health and length... I'm sure she didn't get it by constantly silk pressing her hair. It's nice to do a reveal, and boy is it gorgeous, but it kind of sends mixed messages since they are both the same head of hair.

Melanin hair cream works a bit for me, but it just doesn't compare to shea butter mixed with an oil. When I do my braid outs, my hair feels less oily if I use the melanin hair cream, but it frizzes up a lot quicker. When I use shea and sunflower oil, my hair comes out silky, shiny and soft. It doesn't frizz up as quickly. If I'm careful, it doesn't come out too oily/greasy feeling either. Plus it is exponentially cheaper and I can use it on my skin as well. I'll continue using the melanin cream to use it all up, but I don't think I'll repurchase.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Haven’t posted in a while, but I contacted 3cayg about when the Shea Nilotica will be back in stock. No response on instant messenger or email.  Where are you getting your Shea Nilotica from now? If not, I guess I will just get regular Shea from her.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2019)

I bought some high end shoe polish, look what is the advertised ingredient: Shea butter!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Froreal3 said:


> Haven’t posted in a while, but I contacted 3cayg about when the Shea Nilotica will be back in stock. No response on instant messenger or email.  Where are you getting your Shea Nilotica from now? If not, I guess I will just get regular Shea from her.


Never mind. I saw in this thread another alternative site.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Natural Hair journey start date: 2014
> Shea Butter usage start date: 2016
> Style of Choice: Cornrows under wigs
> Hair Length today: 22 inches
> ...


Ooohhh wee!!! I was all over her YouTube! I agree that her struggle with dryness is very relatable to me. I’ll be wigging it too and keep my hair moisturized and sealed with Shea butter! Even though we don’t have the same hair texture this regimen will work for me too!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 20, 2019)

Aggie said:


> By the way, Happy birthday   @caribeandiva. I hope you are having some fun tonight


I did! My cousin took me out to P.F. Chang’s after work. I had some amazing deserts! They had this coconut pineapple ice cream (my favorite!) that was ah-mazing! We wanted to buy a tub of it but they don’t sell it. Boo!


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 20, 2019)

I’ve been using the Shea Nilotica from Shea Terra with s-curl as my leave-in & my hair feels different. I think the Shea nilotica, no matter where from, will be my go to from now on. It’s so easy to make sure my hair is coated from root to tip when the the Shea melts so readily and doesn’t leave a cast but also doesn’t get runny & waste. I think that making sure I am using enough of the Shea is what will make the difference for my hair.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 20, 2019)

Started a coffee oil infusion yesterday.  I have quite a few new hyperpigmentation spots on my face, neck, and arms.  I'm hoping this will assist in fading them quickly.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 20, 2019)

Froreal3 said:


> Haven’t posted in a while, but I contacted 3cayg about when the Shea Nilotica will be back in stock. No response on instant messenger or email.  Where are you getting your Shea Nilotica from now? If not, I guess I will just get regular Shea from her.


The site says Oct 30th now.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


>



Anyone notice a difference between the yellow and the ivory? (Besides the color). I always purchase ivory shea butter, but I am curious if the yellow offers something the ivory doesn't? Or are they mostly the same?


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 20, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Anyone notice a difference between the yellow and the ivory? (Besides the color). I always purchase ivory shea butter, but I am curious if the yellow offers something the ivory doesn't? Or are they mostly the same?


Yellow just has borututu root added which is said to have antibacterial properties as far as topical use. Useful if you're treating wounds or something but not necessary if you aren't.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 20, 2019)

Still contemplating the Benin shea. Don't really want 5lbs but it's a good deal.


----------



## Virtuosa (Oct 21, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I did! My cousin took me out to P.F. Chang’s after work. I had some amazing deserts! They had this coconut pineapple ice cream (my favorite!) that was ah-mazing! We wanted to buy a tub of it but they don’t sell it. Boo!
> View attachment 452301




Mehhhhssssyyeh ti femme!!! Ou belle belle! 

Are you using Shea on your skin as well? Your glow is so beautiful! 


P.S. I am also waiting for 3cayg to restock the Nilotica but I am excited to try the Ivory variety from Benin as well. The texture is truly unique. Every Sunday I exfoliate and go super heavy handed with the Shea afterwards. I start with a huge glob that I smear over my tummy and I go wild. I don’t know if it’s just in my head but I am certain this is helping with muscle recovery from my strength training because after about 15 minutes I notice a considerable reduction in soreness  and this only occurs when I am heavy handed after exfoliating.  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I did! My cousin took me out to P.F. Chang’s after work. I had some amazing deserts! They had this coconut pineapple ice cream (my favorite!) that was ah-mazing! We wanted to buy a tub of it but they don’t sell it. Boo!
> View attachment 452301


@caribeandiva 

Looks like you had an amazing time on your birthday. Beautiful and that restaurant looks like  it makes dining enjoyable too.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Still contemplating the Benin shea. Don't really want 5lbs but it's a good deal.


I hit pay nah lol. The kids and I are mostly set for the rest of the year as far as hair care now. Really even through at least the first 4-6mo of next year.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2019)

My hair ends have been breaking off, so I decided to up the ante and do more deep conditioning of my ends, more moisturizing and sealing with a really good moisturizer and sealed in good old tried and true, Shea Butter.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I just got me some Amika Triple Rx Mask which has in it, guess what? You guessed right - Shea Butter. Y'all know I am indeed a happy camper .


*Amika - Triple RX Mask (For Dry, Damaged Hair) 

Product Details
*
Brand from Amika. An intensive, highly concentrated treatment mask Contains Sea Buckthorn Berry Oil, Borage Oil and *West African Raw Shea Butter *Helps repair, restore and revitalize dry, damaged and overstressed hair Delivers exceptional moisture and enhances hair resistance to breakage Unveils softer, shinier, stronger, more manageable and healthier looking Free of parabens and artificial colors


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @caribeandiva
> 
> Looks like you had an amazing time on your birthday. Beautiful and that restaurant looks like  it makes dining enjoyable too.


Thank you! It was very enjoyable.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 26, 2019)

Have you guys seen 3CayG's recent stories? The Benin shea looks so incredibly decadent and smooth. I'm super excited.


----------



## lalla (Oct 26, 2019)

I just took out my upart wig. I think I am back to my pré cut/trim length!


----------



## snoop (Oct 26, 2019)

I made some of the coffee shea butter on the 14th and have been using it daily.  I swear my mommy stretch marks on my tummy have faded considerably stret just 1 week!  I had to ask DH if it was just my imagination, but he could see it, too. 

I'm not a fan of coffee so I added some "coffee cake and spice" fragrance oil.  When this is paired with my body lotion which smells of chocolate (cocoa butter), it smells sooo good. I think I'll try getting my hands on a chocolate fragrace oil to mix in with it, next time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2019)

I don’t like the From Nature with Love Shea Nilotica. It’s crumbly. I pre-ordered 5lbs from 3CayG.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 26, 2019)

Froreal3 said:


> I don’t like the From Nature with Love Shea Nilotica. It’s crumbly. I pre-ordered 5lbs from 3CayG.



Aww. That's a shame and unusual from my experience of Nilotica Shea. It's usually much softer than the 'regular'. As someone mentioned, it's creamy texture doesn't need (or perhaps lend well) to beating. Good that you managed to pick some up from 3CayG. Their Shea looks wonderful. I haven't ordered from them (shipping was crazy high to the UK when I last checked).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 27, 2019)

My hair is a mess!!!!!! I have been going through it over the past month or two and have been seriously neglecting my hair. My ends were a brillo pad mess and hair just overall like ragweed. I was in dire need of a new reggie because myhoneychild discontinued their products so was searching far and wide for a replacement. i couldnt find one so today bit the bullet and made a dc.

i used a banana avocado coconut milk powder aloe vera powder raw honey my herbal oil infusion and neutral protein filler. 

i prepooed for an hr, then washed, dc'd for a half an hr. applied giovanni direct and sealed with jbco and raw shea ( didn't have any mixed).... My hair is now in twists and feels soooooo much better.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> My hair is a mess!!!!!! I have been going through it over the past month or two and have been seriously neglecting my hair. My ends were a brillo pad mess and hair just overall like ragweed. I was in dire need of a new reggie because myhoneychild discontinued their products so was searching far and wide for a replacement. i couldnt find one so today bit the bullet and made a dc.
> 
> i used a banana avocado coconut milk powder aloe vera powder raw honey my herbal oil infusion and neutral protein filler.
> 
> i prepooed for an hr, then washed, dc'd for a half an hr. applied giovanni direct and sealed with jbco and raw shea ( didn't have any mixed).... My hair is now in twists and feels soooooo much better.



You look BEAUTIFUL in your new avatar! The confidence you are cultivating and the loving care you have been giving yourself are CLEARLY shining through! Wow!  Whatever has been happening in the last few months or so that had kept you from focusing on your hair, did NOT get you totally off track regarding your overall self care! Bravo and well done @VictoriousBrownFlower !


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

snoop said:


> I made some of the coffee shea butter on the 14th and have been using it daily.  I swear my mommy stretch marks on my tummy have faded considerably stret just 1 week!  I had to ask DH if it was just my imagination, but he could see it, too.
> 
> I'm not a fan of coffee so I added some "coffee cake and spice" fragrance oil.  When this is paired with my body lotion which smells of chocolate (cocoa butter), it smells sooo good. I think I'll try getting my hands on a chocolate fragrace oil to mix in with it, next time.



Congratulations! 
I was JUST looking down and examining my own leg, burn scars and eyeing my coffee butter. Thinking my good results and ever fading scars benefited from the coffee butter, of which I need to make more.

Are you exfoliating, too @snoop ?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

lalla said:


> I just took out my upart wig. I think I am back to my pré cut/trim length!



Your hair IS back to that super long length. Your pulled hair looks like it's about 1/2 or .5 inches away from your waist!

@lalla,
BUT that body though!!!! You are shrinking and tightening up. Your body looks GREAT! Weight lifting and whatever else you are doing is working and it looks incredibly GOOD on YOU! Lead us to wherever you are posting in detail about what you are doing in terms of exercise and nutrition. In fact, drop it here and help us out with inspiration and encouragement, please!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

I must declare AGAIN,

that my hair is THE LONGEST it has ever been in my life. Ever! That is due to my Shea butter regimen. I measured my sections again. My hair is thickening up at the longer lengths.

My back sections are at 22 inches if I measure from the point behind my ear to the end. BUT, if I measure from the top of the section, where the hair is parted, to the ends, that hair length is 24 inches. I've still got some texture on my hair so if I were to straighten, I might eek out another inch.

My top sections are around 26 inches if I measure from the top of the braid at the part. Where I had only countable strands at this length, now I am getting a thickened section.

My hair, hair in general, has wisdom. My hair only drops so many inches in length, at a time. That way I can capture and manage the length. If my sections dropped too long in length at once, I'd have to cut it back so that the rest of the hair would have an opportunity to catch up.

As an ABSOLUTE [dream length]_* minimum*_, I would like to be at 28 inches, with thick full ends. My ideal is to hit 30 inches, which may or may not be possible.

I will not be hitting 30 inches in 2019. I'm_* tentatively*_ planning a professional trim in 2019. I am hoping to reach 28 inches in 2020!

To put it in perspective, the hair length in my current avatar is about 1/2 the length of my current hair length today. The hair in my avatar is a little past my bra strap. My hair today is hovering just above 1 inch where my behind splits. In other words, my hair length today is _*twice*_ as long as it was in my current avatar.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

I found this gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous  picture on the internet!







And I went to her website...

"Made with refined shea butter - super white & fluffy, and no shea _*odor*_!"

Awww....why she do Queen Shea like that? For 'me',  a big part of the appeal of Shea butter is it's earthy scent, or odor. I know that is not necessarily the case for everyone.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

*AHA!

Aphogee 2 Step Protein Strategy During the Lengthening Stage Of Hair Growth:
I DO NOT USE IT!*​
In 2019 I did NOT use lots of Aphogee 2 Step Treatments. That is because it breaks off my little, countable, single lengthening hairs. When my hair is in the lengthening stage, I have literally hairs that I can count. Aphogee 2 Step makes the hair stick together and it is easy to lose those hairs. Thus, I use Aphogee 2 Step when my hair has thickened up considerably at the new length.

Today, I will probably do an Aphogee 2 Step Treatment, foamed up of course! I have enough thickness at my newer length to be able to BENEFIT from the product. The more I know and learn about my hair and its growth cycle, the better I can work with my products, or other products.

In the meantime, for most of 2019 I used a either Aphogee 2 Minute Protein or my Keratin Treatment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I love the Naat because it is a leave-in treatment.
Another leave in I used a little bit was the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Reconstructor.







When my hair is getting longer, but it is not full and thick on the ends: I use leave-in or gentle protein treatments.

When my hair has gotten THICKER at the longer length and it is full and thicker on the ends: I use Aphogee 2 Step, hard core protein.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> "Made with refined shea butter - super white & fluffy, and no shea _*odor*_!"
> 
> Awww....why she do Queen Shea like that? For 'me',  *a big part of the appeal of Shea butter is it's earthy scent, or odor. *I know that is not necessarily the case for everyone.



Same!  I enjoy the smell of shea.  Funny story, I mailed a batch of whipped shea to my mom and she was like, "the stuff you sent me smells like you."  Lol.    So apparently I smell like shea butter and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Same!  I enjoy the smell of shea.  Funny story, I mailed a batch of whipped shea to my mom and she was like, "the stuff you sent me smells like you."  Lol.    So apparently I smell like shea butter and I'm okay with that.



I would be, too!


----------



## ajoke (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *AHA!
> 
> Aphogee 2 Step Protein Strategy During the Lengthening Stage Of Hair Growth:
> I DO NOT USE IT!*​
> ...



Could you please elaborate on how you use the protein leave in?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Could you please elaborate on how you use the protein leave in?



Please choose one of the leave in products, and I can explain exactly how I use it.  Each product is used differently.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

I have decided to make and use only one batch of Shea butter. My other batch lasted a super long time!

I'm excited to make my new batch. I will be using coffee oil that has been infusing since April 15th, 2019.  That's six months of coffee oil POWER! 

When @ElevatedEnergy talked about the power and strength of her coffee oil infused Shea butter, if my memory is correct, she tended to reference the formulations where the coffee oil has infused for 6 months. 

I used Italian coffee beans and olive oil for my infusion.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Please choose one of the leave in products, and I can explain exactly how I use it.  Each product is used differently.




The Naat please.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

ajoke said:


> The Naat please.



Okay, here you go:

I wash and condition my hair as usual. 

I section my hair into my 8 bantu knots.
I squeeze out as much water from the section as gentle as I can, until the hair is damp and not wet.
I pour the Naat in my hand. I put enough on my hair to saturate the section. 

Then, I put the section in a bantu knot.
I DO NOT APPLY any butter or oil because the goal is to have the Naat sink in and dry on my hair.
I cover my head and go to sleep, or go about my day in my house.
The next day, the hair will be dry with the Naat. I then re-dampen my section, add scurl, add my butter and braid my hair.
This seems to ensure that I am getting the full benefits of the protein on my hair. I am not diluting it or rinsing it off or making it fight with other products to get to my hair strand and do its job.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

I made my last batch of coffee infused Shea butter and cocao butter, in April 2019. That's 7 months. That jar, being used for body and hair, lasted until today, October 27th, 2019:

Here's the batch from April 2019.







The batch I am making today will be batch number# 3!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL in your new avatar! The confidence you are cultivating and the loving care you have been giving yourself are CLEARLY shining through! Wow!  Whatever has been happening in the last few months or so that had kept you from focusing on your hair, did NOT get you totally off track regarding your overall self care! Bravo and well done @VictoriousBrownFlower !


Thanks alot @Chicoro .  I'm trying....


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Aww. That's a shame and unusual from my experience of Nilotica Shea. It's usually much softer than the 'regular'. As someone mentioned, it's creamy texture doesn't need (or perhaps lend well) to beating. Good that you managed to pick some up from 3CayG. Their Shea looks wonderful. I haven't ordered from them (shipping was crazy high to the UK when I last checked).


Exactly. That’s why I was confused as to why it was crumbly. I had to rub it in between my hands and it turned to oil. I prefer it from 3cayg, but it’s been out of stock for forever. It’s smooth and I can use it right out of the jar. I usually add a bit of fragrance to it and that’s it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL in your new avatar! The confidence you are cultivating and the loving care you have been giving yourself are CLEARLY shining through! Wow!  Whatever has been happening in the last few months or so that had kept you from focusing on your hair, did NOT get you totally off track regarding your overall self care! Bravo and well done @VictoriousBrownFlower !


Agreed! Pretty lady!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Agreed! Pretty lady!


+ 1


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

My 3CayG Shea Butter is here but still at the courier. I will be picking it up tomorrow. I am indeed excited.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

Sadly 3CayG's customer service has not responded to any of my queries about the Nilotica Shea Butter - of when it will be in stock. Has anyone else had any luck getting a response from them, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 27, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Sadly 3CayG's customer service has not responded to any of my queries about the Nilotica Shea Butter - of when it will be in stock. Has anyone else had any luck getting a response from them, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


Website says the 30th. Seems to be just an estimate though.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, here you go:
> 
> I wash and condition my hair as usual.
> 
> ...




Thank you. I think it’s the not using the butter immediately after the protein That will be critical.  

My hair seems to need a lot more protein than I previously realized, so a leave in will be just the thing.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Website says the 30th. Seems to be just an estimate though.


Thank you so much @water_n_oil. I'll keep checking then.


----------



## snoop (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations!
> I was JUST looking down and examining my own leg, burn scars and eyeing my coffee butter. Thinking my good results and ever fading scars benefited from the coffee butter, of which I need to make more.
> 
> Are you exfoliating, too @snoop ?



I use a salux cloth when I shower and lotion and shea butter afterwards.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *AHA!
> 
> Aphogee 2 Step Protein Strategy During the Lengthening Stage Of Hair Growth:
> I DO NOT USE IT!*​
> ...



How do you use the aphogee 2 min as well as the aphogee leave in?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> How do you use the aphogee 2 min as well as the aphogee leave in?



Aphogee 2 Step:
Wash hair, Use Aphogee 2 Step, Deep Condition Hair

Aphogee 2 Minute
Wash Hair, Deep Condition Hair, Use Aphogee 2 Minute


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

I just placed a preorder of 2lbs of Nilotica Shea Butter on 3CayG. I don't remember them offering the preorder option before so I took advantage of it. I hope I like it as much as all of you who have tried it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

I think I'm getting the Shea Butters mostly for my skin, a little for my hair, but mostly skin. I like having tight skin at age 51 and want to keep that going and I believe Shea Butter will help a lot in that area of my self-care.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks ladies!!!!! Its been a long time since i could even stand who i saw in the mirror so the compliments are really making me shy blush.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 27, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I think I'm getting the Shea Butters mostly for my skin, a little for my hair, but mostly skin. I like having tight skin at age 51 and want to keep that going and I believe Shea Butter will help a lot in that area of my self-care.


i was mostly just using it for my skin because i didn't think i needed it for my hair anymore but boy was i wrong. This is the first wash i've used shea in my hair in like a month and there's an IMMEDIATE difference. 

I do love it for the skin though. It evens u out like no other.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

I know for SURE, that Shea butter is at least HORSE approved!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 27, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Aphogee 2 Step:
> Wash hair, Use Aphogee 2 Step, Deep Condition Hair
> 
> Aphogee 2 Minute
> Wash Hair, Deep Condition Hair, Use Aphogee 2 Minute



Thanks! I was asking about the aphogee green tea leave in vs the two step. Do you use the green tea leave in similar to the naat leave in explained above?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thanks! I was asking about the aphogee green tea leave in vs the two step. Do you use the green tea leave in similar to the naat leave in explained above?



Yes!


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 27, 2019)

The Shea has made my hair so soft & fluffy. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen it like this before.


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 28, 2019)

Long time lurker,  first time posting.  I'm not new to Shea butter but  this go around I'm having a little trouble . 

What technique are you it guys doing so the sb doesn't gum up on your hands? 

What leave in do you use?  Does only certain lic work with sb ?

Will there be a 2020 challenge


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Sadly 3CayG's customer service has not responded to any of my queries about the Nilotica Shea Butter - of when it will be in stock. Has anyone else had any luck getting a response from them, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


Nope, no response to the gmail or instant messenger. I asked this same question a few posts up. I however did place a pre-order of 5lbs or the Shea Nilotica. I won’t have to worry about when she decides to stock back up. I’ll be good for a while.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 28, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Long time lurker,  first time posting.  I'm not new to Shea butter but  this go around I'm having a little trouble .
> 
> What technique are you it guys doing so the sb doesn't gum up on your hands?
> 
> ...



Welcome to the board and to the Shea thread! I'll let the others chime in and answer your questions. My understanding is that there will be a challenge in 2020.


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 28, 2019)

Wash day yesterday 

1. Acv prepoo 
2. ABS DIY Ayurveda shampoo 
3 .DC with ssi marula masque 
4. Twisted with my Shea fluff 
( I think I need a leave in)


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 28, 2019)

Joining challenge. .....

Anyone just do leave in and  whipped Shea


----------



## naturaldoll (Oct 28, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Welcome to the board and to the Shea thread! I'll let the others chime in and answer your questions. My understanding is that there will be a challenge in 2020.


I know you said you weren't going to host the 2020 thread, but will you still post in it? I've been lurking a few months, and now i'm trying to read through the entire 2018 and 2019 threads, your posts are not only informative, but keep the threads entertaining and interesting. i've never been able to get through challenge threads about anything before because i found them boring, but not these shea threads, and you are most of the reason.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2019)

I just realized that my hair and body butter from AnnaBelle's Perfect Blend has shea butter high up the ingredients list. 

I do love this butter and use it primarily on my skin because of the birthday cake and marshmallow fragrance. It is soft and fluffy and goes on smoothly too. Hopefully she will be having a BF sale so I can get more.


----------



## Virtuosa (Oct 28, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Long time lurker,  first time posting.  I'm not new to Shea butter but  this go around I'm having a little trouble .
> 
> What technique are you it guys doing so the sb doesn't gum up on your hands?
> 
> ...




Hey you!

Many of us are using Shea butter mixed/whipped with some oil. The first page of this thread has a few recipes. Many of us are also just using raw Shea butter. When it’s the real stuff, it should be creamy and melt with your body heat. There is a lighter version of Shea called Shea Nilotica that most of us are getting from 3cayg and that special beauty doesn’t require whipping at all. It’s literally like butta!

I have used every leave in conditioner in my stash with Shea and she makes everything work fine. Some have glycerine and some don’t. They are all water based though.

Welcome!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 28, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> I know you said you weren't going to host the 2020 thread, but will you still post in it? I've been lurking a few months, and now i'm trying to read through the entire 2018 and 2019 threads, your posts are not only informative, but keep the threads entertaining and interesting. i've never been able to get through challenge threads about anything before because i found them boring, but not these shea threads, and you are most of the reason.



That's so sweet of you to say!  I don't know if I'll be participating in the next challenge. The first Shea butter challenge thread was pure fun with poignant points. The second challenge was really informative and practical. I feel like I've got nothing new to add to the Shea butter thread discussion. You never know what can happen, though. We'll have to just wait and see in 2020!


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 28, 2019)

Virtuosa said:


> Hey you!
> 
> Many of us are using Shea butter mixed/whipped with some oil. The first page of this thread has a few recipes. Many of us are also just using raw Shea butter. When it’s the real stuff, it should be creamy and melt with your body heat. There is a lighter version of Shea called Shea Nilotica that most of us are getting from 3cayg and that special beauty doesn’t require whipping at all. It’s literally like butta!
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Looks like I need  something more than just water . My leave in will be here Wednesday . I used to whip Shea butter all the time , so I'm good on that part . Just trying to get my hair juicy lol


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 28, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Thanks!!* Looks like I need  something more than just water . *My leave in will be here Wednesday . I used to whip Shea butter all the time , so I'm good on that part . Just trying to get my hair juicy lol



Depends really. I almost never use a leave in. I don't really care for them. To prevent the gumming, I dry my hands after each section. My hands need to be dry when I rub shea between them.


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Depends really. I almost never use a leave in. I don't really care for them. To prevent the gumming, I dry my hands after each section. My hands need to be dry when I rub shea between them.


I'll have to figure something out cause when I handle my hair , my hands are constantly damp.  Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2019)

Boy I got really nervous and pre-ordered 5 more pounds of Nilotica Shea Butter from 3CayG.com.

The way everyone is talking about this butter, I think I might regret not getting enough plus it seems to be so much in demand that it runs out quickly. Not taking any unnecessary chances.

Okay I can breathe now. ((exhales - Whoosah!))


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2019)

You all will not believe what just happened! 3CayG actually just responded to a request of mine to combine an order I made yesterday to an order I just made today. They confirmed that they will combine it, thank goodness.

The email I sent it to is [email protected]. I was in total shock . I also complained that no one EVER answers their phone so I was hoping to have some luck with this email address - and I did!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2019)

I just picked up my original 3CayG Shea Butter order. The mango butter I bought from them is very grainy. It's nice on my skin, sinks in really nicely, and the glow is awesome. I will see if I can mix it up a bit to remove the grains - I don't like that feeling at all .

Now the Ivory and Yellow Shea Butters on the other hand are pure soft, smooth decadence. They smell like the real deal and I know I will thoroughly enjoy these way more than I did the CleoPatrasChoice Shea Butter I bought over a year ago. I don't think I even have to re-mix them - they are so soft.

I gave a lot of shea butters away to friends in the past but this 3CayG butter, hmm I don't think that will be happening, nuh-uh, no ma'am, so sir-eee .


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 28, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I just picked up my original 3CayG Shea Butter order. The mango butter I bought from them is very grainy. It's nice on my skin, sinks in really nicely, and the glow is awesome. I will see if I can mix it up a bit to remove the grains - I don't like that feeling at all .
> 
> Now the Ivory and Yellow Shea Butters on the other hand are pure soft, smooth decadence. They smell like the real deal and I know I will thoroughly enjoy these way more than I did the CleoPatrasChoice Shea Butter I bought over a year ago. I don't think I even have to re-mix them - they are so soft.
> 
> I gave a lot of shea butters away to friends in the past but this 3CayG butter, hmm I don't think that will be happening, nuh-uh, no ma'am, so sir-eee .



I noticed the graininess in the mango butter too. I have to melt it, mix with some kind of oil, then whip for it to go away. When you do get rid of the grains it's quite nice.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m still in awe of how thoroughly Shea is changing my hair. Yesterday, I washed, conditioned & used s-curl-n-Shea and then twisted up my hair like usual. Today after work, I took down my hair for a different style and it was so soft, juicy & easily detangled my goodness  

The only possible problem I’m finding is that if it gets on my scalp, it itches but only in certain places. I wonder if it’s the frankincense or the Shea itself. This may be something I file under “TIL”, my scalp might just hate everything  
......but I’m going to order from somewhere else this time to see if plain regular Shea nilotica does this.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Oct 29, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> I’m still in awe of how thoroughly Shea is changing my hair. Yesterday, I washed, conditioned & used s-curl-n-Shea and then twisted up my hair like usual. Today after work, I took down my hair for a different style and it was so soft, juicy & easily detangled my goodness
> 
> The only possible problem I’m finding is that if it gets on my scalp, it itches but only in certain places. I wonder if it’s the frankincense or the Shea itself. This may be something I file under “TIL”, my scalp might just hate everything
> ......but I’m going to order from somewhere else this time to see if plain regular Shea nilotica does this.


for some reason lots of people notice shea being a prob when applied to the scalp.... try applying it to the last 3/4 of the hair instead of down the whole strand if it bothers you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Aggie said:


> You all will not believe what just happened! 3CayG actually just responded to a request of mine to combine an order I made yesterday to an order I just made today. They confirmed that they will combine it, thank goodness.
> 
> The email I sent it to is [email protected]. I was in total shock . I also complained that no one EVER answers their phone so I was hoping to have some luck with this email address - and I did!


Lol I used that email no no response. Glad you got a reply.


Aggie said:


> I just picked up my original 3CayG Shea Butter order. The mango butter I bought from them is very grainy. It's nice on my skin, sinks in really nicely, and the glow is awesome. I will see if I can mix it up a bit to remove the grains - I don't like that feeling at all .
> 
> Now the Ivory and Yellow Shea Butters on the other hand are pure soft, smooth decadence. They smell like the real deal and I know I will thoroughly enjoy these way more than I did the CleoPatrasChoice Shea Butter I bought over a year ago. I don't think I even have to re-mix them - they are so soft.
> 
> I gave a lot of shea butters away to friends in the past but this 3CayG butter, hmm I don't think that will be happening, nuh-uh, no ma'am, so sir-eee .


Her Shea is really good. Did you get the Benin Shea? I have the mango butter and it’s kind of chunky and hard to mix. I haven’t used it much. Still have like a lb of it that I purchased like a year ago. Maybe I will mix it with oil and whip it up. lol at you ordering my 7lbs total of the Nilotica. I’m hoping this five lbs will last me a while so I don’t have to worry about it running out before I can restock.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

Froreal3 said:


> Lol I used that email no no response. Glad you got a reply.
> 
> Her Shea is really good. Did you get the Benin Shea? I have the mango butter and it’s kind of chunky and hard to mix. I haven’t used it much. Still have like a lb of it that I purchased like a year ago. Maybe I will mix it with oil and whip it up. lol at you ordering my 7lbs total of the Nilotica. I’m hoping this five lbs will last me a while so I don’t have to worry about it running out before I can restock.


Sadly no I didn't get the Benin Shea. That one is next on my list to purchase though.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

Are you ladies buying the yellow or ivory Benin from 3CayG? I don't think it matters but if it does, can someone shed light on their experiences please?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

@Froreal3 I just bought the yellow Benin Shea Butter. Okay I'm officially done buying Shea Butter for the rest of the year. I think 14 lbs is more than enough for now.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I noticed the graininess in the mango butter too. I have to melt it, mix with some kind of oil, then whip for it to go away. When you do get rid of the grains it's quite nice.


I will be mixing it up with some oils then. Thanks hon.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @Froreal3 I just bought the yellow Benin Shea Butter. Okay I'm officially done buying Shea Butter for the rest of the year. I think 14 lbs is more than enough for now.


Lmaooooo! You need a whooping! Make sure you post about this in U1Buy1!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

Froreal3 said:


> Lmaooooo! You need a whooping! Make sure you post about this in U1Buy1!


Whoopsie, I forgot to put it there .

I better go do it now before @IDareT'sHair come looking for me


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 30, 2019)

I always keep my hair twisted until wash day  So during the week does anyone not spritz their hair?  If I spritz it is it mandatory to seal with Shea again?  I hate rubbing my twists


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 30, 2019)

Does it make sense to use a leave in , water based cream and then Shea whip. Asking for myself


----------



## blazingbeauty (Oct 30, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> I always keep my hair twisted until wash day  So during the week does anyone not spritz their hair?  If I spritz it is it mandatory to seal with Shea again?  I hate rubbing my twists



My wash day’s every two weeks, so I usually start spritzing my twists near the end of week one and a couple of times during week two (my hair stays moisturized for at least 4 days after wash day sometimes all week depending on wash day). I personally don’t reapply my shea mixes unless I’m fully re-moisturizing (LCB) at the end of the week just because my scalp is pretty sensitive to too much product.

ETA: I don’t have to spritz much but I like to because I feel like it’s good for my hair and reduces any chance of breakage if I’m manipulating it.


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 30, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> My wash day’s every two weeks, so I usually start spritzing my twists near the end of week one (my hair stays moisturized for at least 4 days after wash day sometimes 5 on a good week). I personally don’t reapply my shea mixes unless I’m fully re-moisturizing (LCB) at the end of the week just because my scalp is pretty sensitive to too much product.


SO you only use the spritz?


----------



## blazingbeauty (Oct 30, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> SO you only use the spritz?



Yes, I just spritz with water during the week as needed, and then at the end of the week I reapply my leave ins and shea.

I know some people have great success reapplying shea multiple times during the week though.


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 30, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> Yes, I just spritz with water during the week as needed, and then at the end of the week I reapply my leave ins and shea.
> 
> I know some people have great success reapplying shea multiple times during the week though.


Yea I just want to do water.  I shampoos weekly


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 31, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I did! My cousin took me out to P.F. Chang’s after work. I had some amazing deserts! They had this coconut pineapple ice cream (my favorite!) that was ah-mazing! We wanted to buy a tub of it but they don’t sell it. Boo!
> View attachment 452301


 Happy Belated!! 
It’s Bananas you repeated my exact sentiment when I first tried their ice cream 
They only sell them by the 1/2 or  pint for too much, yep I’ve traveled those roads


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 31, 2019)

Extra creamy. Whipped by me


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 31, 2019)

Waiting on this 3cayG order feels like the longest wait eeeever . My hair misses shea so much. I want to go back to my simple puff regimen and shea was a crucial part of that.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 31, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Joining challenge. .....
> 
> Anyone just do leave in and  whipped Shea


yes, excellent combination!


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 31, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Extra creamy. Whipped by me View attachment 452503


Come through with the fluffy butta!


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 31, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> I always keep my hair twisted until wash day  So during the week does anyone not spritz their hair?  If I spritz it is it mandatory to seal with Shea again?  I hate rubbing my twists


I squeeze the warmed Shea into my twists


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 31, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> I squeeze the warmed Shea into my twists


Good idea


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 31, 2019)

Just a check in:

The cold front has officially hit Houston. In which I have been using Shea Butter in my scalp treatment, on my length, and ends. Might get flack for this, but me and cones are pretty much best friends, so I’ve been layering a silicone serum over the Shea Butter just to lock in as much moisture as I can. 

It’s cold down here, but it’s also still rather humid and moist down here, so the environment doesn’t suck too much moisture out of my hair the moment I walk outside. However I won’t really be having my hair exposed too much. Time to whip out my bun covers!!

My scalp has been calm for the past week and a half or so. It’s a bit tender towards my hair line, and it’s more or less shedding season for myself personally, so I am seeing quite a bit of shedding in the shower, but that tends to happen when the seasons change. 

overall I tend to cut down on how long I stretch my relaxers, since my roots tend to be a bit drier due to the weather. In the warmer months my sebum and sweat kind of create a natural moisturizer for my roots. Versus in the winter not so much. 

Hoping I can push towards a few more inches passed Classic by the end of the year.


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 31, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> Happy Belated!!
> It’s Bananas you repeated my exact sentiment when I first tried their ice cream
> They only sell them by the 1/2 or  pint for too much, yep I’ve traveled those roads


Thank you! I’m glad I’m not alone in my outrage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *I forgot to put it there .  come looking for me *


@Aggie 
...


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 31, 2019)

According to their stories, orders are finally shipping out. Said they had some issues with logistics. Still will take a week to get to the US whenever it does happen to ship. Thinking of placing another order of regular shea and/or nilotica to build a good stash.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> According to their stories, orders are finally shipping out. Said they had some issues with logistics. Still will take a week to get to the US whenever it does happen to ship. Thinking of placing another order of regular shea and/or nilotica to build a good stash.


Are you referring to 3CayG or another merchant @water_n_oil?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2019)

I love this 3CayG yellow shea butter. I have been using it on my scalp and hair this week plus on my skin. It is actually a little soft in our weather down here in the Bahamas. If I put it in the window, it will melt but I don't want it to be liquid. I prefer it solid to seal in my Curl Max Moisturizer. 

I thought it would itch my scalp as some have reported but to my amazement, nope nothing. So I will continue to add it to my scalp since it makes the roots of my hair super touchably soft. I  it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ...


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 31, 2019)

Ordered 5lbs of the nilotica...I went to bed last night thinking I placed the orderthankfully it’s  still in stock and PayPal still had my order


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 31, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Are you referring to 3CayG or another merchant @water_n_oil?


Yes, 3CayG.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 1, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Yes, 3CayG.


Lemme get in there before it’s all gone 
ETA: just made my order for a pound of the nilotica & some of the black soaps for gifting.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 1, 2019)

2020 God willing is going to be lit for my hair.  
Retention retention retention


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 1, 2019)

And no scissors lol


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 1, 2019)

Flat ironed my hair for the first time in at least a year and noticed I have an area of hair that is hip length! (my left hand is holding my hip in the picture) This is the longest my hair has been in my entire life. Using shea has been a game changer this year as I've been focusing on regaining the health of my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 1, 2019)

@BeautifulRoots 
Yay congratulations!


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 1, 2019)

Your hair is so thick and gorgeous @BeautifulRoots


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 1, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> Yay congratulations!



Thank you!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 1, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair is so thick and gorgeous @BeautifulRoots



Aww, thank you!!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Nov 1, 2019)

@BeautifulRoots 

 Amazing! Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Flat ironed my hair for the first time in at least a year and noticed I have an area of hair that is hip length! (my left hand is holding my hip in the picture) This is the longest my hair has been in my entire life. Using shea has been a game changer this year as I've been focusing on regaining the health of my hair.



Your hair is so beautiful and looks amazingly healthy @BeautifulRoots just like you are.  Your lead hairs are long and the rest of your hair will catch up soon. Keep up the good work girlie.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 2, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> I always keep my hair twisted until wash day  So during the week does anyone not spritz their hair?  If I spritz it is it mandatory to seal with Shea again?  I hate rubbing my twists


i don't do anything to my twist throughout the wk. My hair stays moisturized without the need to spritz or seal again until the next wash day.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 2, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Does it make sense to use a leave in , water based cream and then Shea whip. Asking for myself


if ur using a water based moisturizer than you don't have to use a leave in but i've been known to use a leave in than cream than sealant before for extra moisture. Especially in the colder months. At the end of the day it doesn't hurt to try and see if your hair likes it.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 2, 2019)

I made some shealoe whip last night using the jar of NOW shea that I purchased from Amazon. After I cleaned off the whisk, I put the extra cream on my elbows and this prego belly/back. 
.....Forgot how much my dog enjoyed that shea butter until he inched up next to me and kept trying to lick my elbows   Tomorrow I’ll get to see how I like this blend of shea & aloe gel, likely just on my ends.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 2, 2019)

blazingbeauty said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> 
> Amazing! Your hair is so pretty!


Thank you so much! 



Aggie said:


> Your hair is so beautiful and looks amazingly healthy @BeautifulRoots just like you are.  Your lead hairs are long and the rest of your hair will catch up soon. Keep up the good work girlie.



Aww, Thank you!  Yes, the hair feet has dropped down, hoping to get the rest of the length down there soon.


----------



## naturaldoll (Nov 2, 2019)

Which shea would you guys recommend from 3cayg for whipping? 5lbs of the new one from Benin, or 5lbs of the regular one from ghana?


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 2, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i don't do anything to my twist throughout the wk. My hair stays moisturized without the need to spritz or seal again until the next wash day.


What do you use for your twists


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2019)

Aww, Thank you!  Yes, the_* hair feet has dropped down*_, hoping to get the rest of the length down there soon.[/QUOTE]




HAIR FEETS: Are on the move!!!!!!!!!!

You've broken YOUR length barrier since you said your hair has never been this long before. Congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Thank you!  Yes, the hair feet has dropped down, hoping to get the rest of the length down there soon.



How about the thicknesss? Has your hair gotten thicker or has it always been this thick? What is your protective style that you use? Do you have an Ends Routine? How do you employ Shea butter?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> HAIR FEETS: Are on the move!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You've broken YOUR length barrier since you said your hair has never been this long before. Congratulations to you!!!!



Aww, thank you so much @Chicoro!!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> How about the thicknesss? Has your hair gotten thicker or has it always been this thick? What is your protective style that you use? Do you have an Ends Routine? How do you employ Shea butter?



*How about the thicknesss? Has your hair gotten thicker or has it always been this thick?*
Yes, my hair has always been thick. In fact, I feel it is a little bit thinner than it used to be, but I have been regaining thickness recently.

*What is your protective style that you use?*
Lately I've been doing larger braids and putting them into a bun. Keeping my hair off my shoulders has helped as before I would wear it down mostly.

*How do you employ Shea butter?*
I use shea to seal, so while my hair is damp, I do leave in, shea, gel, then style. I also add some shea to my deep conditioner for more moisture. I add shea to the ends every 4 days or so.
*
Do you have an Ends Routine? *
No set ends routine for the majority of the year. Over the past month, I have been adding shea oil to the ends every other day which has been helpful.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 2, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> What do you use for your twists


depending on the time of yr it changes up. I always use giovanni direct leave in as a first step and whipped shea as the last. In the winter though camille rose almond jai twisting butter is awesome over the leave in but b4 the shea. 

I'm one of those people that slathers my hair in moisture on wash day so i don't have to do it again. Either than that some eco style for longevity. I want them to be neat until i redo them when i wash my hair. i only leave them in a wk though so its not that hard.

here is a current pic of my twists. i've gotten better with time.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Nov 3, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> I always keep my hair twisted until wash day  So during the week does anyone not spritz their hair?  If I spritz it is it mandatory to seal with Shea again?  I hate rubbing my twists


I wear my hair in twists and shampoo once a week.  If I use my glycerin and water mix with my Shea butter blend, I usually don’t have to remoisturize before the next wash day; if I do, it’s usually to assist in taming any frizz that may happen, especially if I don’t use any styling gel.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> depending on the time of yr it changes up. I always use giovanni direct leave in as a first step and whipped shea as the last. In the winter though camille rose almond jai twisting butter is awesome over the leave in but b4 the shea.
> 
> I'm one of those people that slathers my hair in moisture on wash day so i don't have to do it again. Either than that some eco style for longevity. I want them to be neat until i redo them when i wash my hair. i only leave them in a wk though so its not that hard.
> 
> ...




Can you do a side by side comparison of your first pony when you started using Shea and then with this one. I want people to see the progress that have!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

I did my deep moisture pre-poo. On dry, dirty hair I apply a mixture of glycerine, whole leaf aloe vera, oil and some essential oils. I gave my hair a deeper shine.  My hair looked better from root to tip, instantly.

After washing, I put on a similar mix with some added conditioner and Scurl and slathered on my Shea butter. My hair was super pretty! I decided to use my Shea butter infused with coffee bean oil. The coffee beans were infused in 1/2 sunflower oil and 1/2 olive oil. I let the beans soak in the oil from April to October 2019, for about 6 months of 'goodness'. I also have cacao butter in my Shea butter blend, too. 

The cacao butter or cocoa butter is the other name, gives my butter a slight firmness and hold. It doesn't melt down as easily in the jar. I've been slacking on doing my Ends Routine. 

I used Aphogee Two Step the last time I washed my hair. Since I have more thickness on my hair sections, the process didn't eat up or tear out any length. I still think my hair looked instantly better because of the pre-poo, though.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

Shea growth check-in today!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Can you do a side by side comparison of your first pony when you started using Shea and then with this one. I want people to see the progress that have!


sure
4/4/18 b4 shea butter


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 3, 2019)

goodness theres been alot of changes between those two pics....


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> goodness theres been alot of changes between those two pics....



Bah, oui! Which is the French way to say, "Yes, girl!"

Some of the visible changes are what I saw when you changed to your current avatar photo. BRAVO!!! Congratulations!

Keep going! Continue to do what you need to do to stay feeling good. Protect your Spirit and continue to thrive!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> sure
> 4/4/18 b4 shea butter
> 
> 
> View attachment 452573View attachment 452575



Look at how much softer your hair looks! Also, your ponytail is longer. When you loop your braided pony over, there is a hole in the middle of the loop that is visible. This accentuates the length you have gained. Before, that looped under braided pony was tight and you couldn't put a finger in the loop because it was shorter.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> *How about the thicknesss? Has your hair gotten thicker or has it always been this thick?*
> Yes, my hair has always been thick. In fact, I feel it is a little bit thinner than it used to be, but I have been regaining thickness recently.
> 
> *What is your protective style that you use?*
> ...



Continue to pamper and protect those ends. It may take some time, but the rest of your hair has a chance to catch up. If you go get a professional trim, they will remove the length. If you wait and do things to pamper and baby your hair, I believe the rest of the hair will catch up to those longer lengths. It may take 6 to 9 months, though!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

Anybody else got a Shea update to help us start the week out GREAT!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm going to party like it's "2999"!​


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

Wooooo!!!

Three thousand posts for this Shea thread! I can't remember if this is the second or third Shea thread. I think it's the second!

You all are making some incredible progress with your hair and breaking down length barriers left and right!

Congratulations to you!
Whether you had success, setbacks or you just 'setting there'. You are trying and that's what counts!​


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 3, 2019)

Ordered ssi coco creme leave in to pair with my whipped shea


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

*  SHEA SISTER ACCOMPLISHMENT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!
*
Our very OWN,
Shea Sister, @sunflora
has done it!
She has completed her B.S. Degree!

Let's give her a round of applause with our greasy, Shea slicked hands. The gumminess of the butter may muffle our thunderous applause, but it WON'T 
stifle our enthusiastic excitement regarding your 
accomplishment!

​
_"[...] I forgot to check back in, but after almost 10 years I finally completed my B.S. in October [2019]!"



Congrats to you @sunflora !!!!








_​


----------



## sunflora (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh my goodness!! Thank you @Chicoro you are too sweet. It really almost makes me teary eyed and so happy. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## sheanu (Nov 3, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Oh my goodness!! Thank you @Chicoro you are too sweet. It really almost makes me teary eyed and so happy. THANK YOU!!!!!


Congratulations! What an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Continue to pamper and protect those ends. It may take some time, but the rest of your hair has a chance to catch up. If you go get a professional trim, they will remove the length. If you wait and do things to pamper and baby your hair, I believe the rest of the hair will catch up to those longer lengths. It may take 6 to 9 months, though!



Okay sounds good! I will have to create an ends routine now.  I definitely agree with you about holding off on a professional trim. I eventually want to learn to trim myself so I don't have to risk a stylist chopping off a ton of length.  I'll hold off on trims until I can get more hair to the new length.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *  SHEA SISTER ACCOMPLISHMENT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!
> *
> Our very OWN,
> Shea Sister, @sunflora
> ...


Congrats @sunflora!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I did my deep moisture pre-poo. On dry, dirty hair I apply a mixture of glycerine, whole leaf aloe vera, oil and some essential oils. I gave my hair a deeper shine.  My hair looked better from root to tip, instantly.
> 
> After washing, I put on a similar mix with some added conditioner and Scurl and slathered on my Shea butter. My hair was super pretty! I decided to use my Shea butter infused with coffee bean oil. The coffee beans were infused in 1/2 sunflower oil and 1/2 olive oil. I let the beans soak in the oil from April to October 2019, for about 6 months of 'goodness'. I also have cacao butter in my Shea butter blend, too.
> 
> ...


Well you know I am in love with your diy prepoo @Chicoro. It is the best thing for detangling my hair. I never have to buy another bottle of detangling lotion ever again because of it.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Anybody else got a Shea update to help us start the week out GREAT!


I never officially joined but this is both a starting pic w/date (but the year should be 19)  and what it looks like tonight.

In January, I had quite a bit cut off, going from just past armpit/bra strap to above shoulder & trimmed again a few months later. I didn’t really like the salon so I haven’t been back for any more trims but my goal is healthy ends at armpit length.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Well you know I am in love with your diy prepoo @Chicoro. It is the best thing for detangling my hair. I never have to buy another bottle of detangling lotion ever again because of it.


Fabulous, thank you again for the feedback you Pretty lady!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 3, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> I never officially joined but this is both a starting pic w/date (but the year should be 19)  and what it looks like tonight.
> View attachment 452585
> In January, I had quite a bit cut off, going from just past armpit/bra strap to above shoulder & trimmed again a few months later. I didn’t really like the salon so I haven’t been back for any more trims but my goal is healthy ends at armpit length.


Look at all that lush, thick, beautiful hair you got !


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 3, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Look at all that lush, thick, beautiful hair you got !


Thank you! 
Tomorrow I have to Shea it up. It feels thicker, more moist & healthier with a regimen of just four products (shampoo, conditioner, s-curl & Shea) than it did when I was putting any and everything in my hair. Parting has never before been easy or painless like this. Hopefully, the s-curl continues to be effective through the winter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy Congratulations @sunflora you didddd it


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Happy Congratulations @sunflora you didddd it



Can you PLEASE post the picture of your gorgeous blow out here, in this thread? It is Shea related, right?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 4, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Can you PLEASE post the picture of your gorgeous blow out here, in this thread? It is Shea related, right?


I haven’t been using straight Shea, but products with Shea in it. Does that count?


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 4, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Oh my goodness!! Thank you @Chicoro you are too sweet. It really almost makes me teary eyed and so happy. THANK YOU!!!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I haven’t been using straight Shea, but products with Shea in it. Does that count?



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pitchas please!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 4, 2019)

@Chicoro Here you go


----------



## Silverstreaks (Nov 4, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Oh my goodness!! Thank you @Chicoro you are too sweet. It really almost makes me teary eyed and so happy. THANK YOU!!!!!


Congratulations on earning your degree!


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 4, 2019)

Congratulations @sunflora you are awesome!!!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Nov 4, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Oh my goodness!! Thank you @Chicoro you are too sweet. It really almost makes me teary eyed and so happy. THANK YOU!!!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 4, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Flat ironed my hair for the first time in at least a year and noticed I have an area of hair that is hip length! (my left hand is holding my hip in the picture) This is the longest my hair has been in my entire life. Using shea has been a game changer this year as I've been focusing on regaining the health of my hair.


Congratulations! Beautiful hair!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> sure
> 4/4/18 b4 shea butter
> 
> 
> View attachment 452573View attachment 452575


Great progress!! Congratulations!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 4, 2019)

sunflora said:


> Oh my goodness!! Thank you @Chicoro you are too sweet. It really almost makes me teary eyed and so happy. THANK YOU!!!!!


Congratulations on finishing your degree!! I’m another “late” finisher too. I finally graduated 2 years ago. I know It couldn’t have been easy for you which makes this victory that much sweeter. Congratulations!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro Here you go



This child shaves her head bald on Tuesday, and has collarbone hair on Wednesday.  What kind of fast hair,growing, human being is this do we have among us?

I'm dubbing her _*Lil' Lightnin' *_because her _*hair grows as fast as lightening*_. Amazing!


*Shea butter was involved in this!!!!! Her hair is like SILK. 

BEAUTIFUL Results!*







I stole the below photo  from the other thread she posted in. Look at how _*GORGEOUS *_her hair is ya'll!






_*Do it, Lil' Lightnin' !!*_


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

*Who next? *
*Don't be scared. *
*Ya'll need to come up out 'cheer' *
*and show your progress....*

*Where you at?*​


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

_**Looks for greasy hand prints left behind and *_​ 
_*tell tale signs of Shea butter users...*_


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

I know you are out there...we are just TOO close to December 2019 for there not to be some more success stories
 of Shea butter users breaking length barriers.​


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

I can feel it. My Spidy Senses are tingling. Don't make me scour LHCF for those incognito postings of your beautiful hair progress...​


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 5, 2019)

@Chicoro 
I love you


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro
> I love you



I love you, too Lil' Lightnin'!


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 5, 2019)

.....I haven’t even gotten my first order of Shea from 3Cayg & feeling some kind of FOMO and wanting to order another pound.... or two... if I can 

actually, maybe it’s just that since I _fiiiiiiiiiinally_ found something that’s working I need to make sure I have what I need to KEEP it working.
Speaking of, any suggestions for what else may work if s-curl becomes less effective with the cold weather?


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 5, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> .....I haven’t even gotten my first order of Shea from 3Cayg & feeling some kind of FOMO and wanting to order another pound.... or two... if I can
> 
> actually, maybe it’s just that since I _fiiiiiiiiiinally_ found something that’s working I need to make sure I have what I need to KEEP it working.
> Speaking of, any suggestions for what else may work if s-curl becomes less effective with the cold weather?


Definitely taking way longer than I would have thought. 2 weeks and no shipping notice.


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 5, 2019)

A shea update...my Bob has totally grown out and I am back to collar bone length...I'm actually quite annoyed. My color still looks fantastic and no split ends. 

I moved to Florida in August and I am able to keep my hair straight even with the humidity using Queen shea. How? When I wrap my hair in the evening I use my shea mix (shea, coconut and olive oil) just a little bit is enough to keep the humidity from making my hair act a fool and I apply a bit when I take my wrap down as well. It actually soaks into my hair and my hair is not greasy.  So I can keep my flat iron for about 2 weeks!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Yep, I got that, some Avocado hair cream, fenugreek serum and some Rice Water too.  I'm all stocked up for winter!  If my hair doesn't grow after this, I give up.


@awhyley what site did you order from?


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm catching up on reading this thread...whew! So much information and knowlege I've tried to use sheabutter to seal after applying my scurl gel but my hair ends up dry. This last wash, I didnt use the scurl, I applied leavein and sheabutter, same results. I hate to think it doesnt work for me. Help ladies, what am i doing wrong? My sheabutter is whipped with other oils. The only thing I havent done is clarify and then use sheabutter to see if I get the results all you ladies are getting.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Okay, here you go:
> 
> I wash and condition my hair as usual.
> 
> ...


@Chicoro , how about the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> I'm catching up on reading this thread...whew! So much information and knowlege I've tried to use sheabutter to seal after applying my scurl gel but my hair ends up dry. This last wash, I didnt use the scurl, I applied leavein and sheabutter, same results. I hate to think it doesnt work for me. Help ladies, what am i doing wrong? My sheabutter is whipped with other oils. The only thing I havent done is clarify and then use sheabutter to see if I get the results all you ladies are getting.


Maybe you can’t use concentrated Shea, but products mixed with Shea. Maybe you wanna clarify first though just to make sure lol


----------



## awhyley (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @awhyley what site did you order from?



Hey there,

I ordered from Nature's ego on Etsy.
Link: https://www.etsy.com/search?q=nature%27s%20ego

There's a Nature's Ego vendor thread on here as well.  (Found out about it after I ordered though).  You may want to take a look, as there are quite a few products and see what others are using as well as their results.  

LHCF Link: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/natures-ego.845105/


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Depends really. I almost never use a leave in. I don't really care for them. To prevent the gumming, I dry my hands after each section. My hands need to be dry when I rub shea between them.


@water_n_oil , is your hair dry also when you apply shea? if not, how do you prevent gumming on your hair?


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> I'm catching up on reading this thread...whew! So much information and knowlege I've tried to use sheabutter to seal after applying my scurl gel but my hair ends up dry. This last wash, I didnt use the scurl, I applied leavein and sheabutter, same results. I hate to think it doesnt work for me. Help ladies, what am i doing wrong? My sheabutter is whipped with other oils. The only thing I havent done is clarify and then use sheabutter to see if I get the results all you ladies are getting.




I think clarifying will help.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> for some reason lots of people notice shea being a prob when applied to the scalp.... try applying it to the last 3/4 of the hair instead of down the whole strand if it bothers you.


@VictoriousBrownFlower, AHA!!! Is this why my scalp has been itching like crazy? Ill keep it away from my scalp next wash day? And I was thinking about using it as a prepoo


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @Chicoro , how about the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor?


@Chicoro , Nevermind, I see that you answered this already


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Maybe you can’t use concentrated Shea, but products mixed with Shea. Maybe you wanna clarify first though just to make sure lol


@ItsMeLilLucky I will try clarifying next wash, thanks


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

awhyley said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I ordered from Nature's ego on Etsy.
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/search?q=nature%27s%20ego
> ...


@awhyley, thanks. Will check out the site


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> I think clarifying will help.


@niknakmac, I'll be clarifying, then giving it another try


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Well you know I am in love with your *diy prepoo* @Chicoro. It is the best thing for detangling my hair. I never have to buy another bottle of detangling lotion ever again because of it.


@Aggie, @Chicoro , details pls?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @Chicoro , how about the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor?



That one can work, too!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @Aggie, @Chicoro , details pls?



Chicoro moisture Drenched Pre-Poo:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @water_n_oil , is your hair dry also when you apply shea? if not, how do you prevent gumming on your hair?


Try to use a small amount per braid (usually 8 braids on wash day). If it looks like I used too much then I squeeze the braid with a towel to get an excess shea out.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Chicoro moisture Drenched Pre-Poo:
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/




Thank you! I have to try this!!!


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 5, 2019)

@water_n_oil 
Re: gumminess

i think this can happen when you use to much shea.  It may also be the type of shea.   I found that the yellow shea doesn't work that well for me even when mixed it doesn't sink into my hair and I get a very sticky gummy feeling.

My preference is ivory shea.  With this shea I can us it both mixed and just by itself.  It melts quickly when I rub it in my hands and I have never had to worry about gumminess with it.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 5, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> @water_n_oil
> Re: gumminess
> 
> i think this can happen when you use to much shea.  It may also be the type of shea.   I found that the yellow shea doesn't work that well for me even when mixed it doesn't sink into my hair and I get a very sticky gummy feeling.
> ...



It happens when the hands aren't dry for me . That's with any shea blend I use


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Definitely taking way longer than I would have thought. 2 weeks and no shipping notice.



I _just _got a shipping notice about an hour ago for the nilotica. Normally it takes about 3 or so days to ship, I ordered mine a week ago, so 7 days for me.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 5, 2019)

niknakmac said:


> @water_n_oil
> Re: gumminess
> 
> i think this can happen when you use to much shea.  It may also be the type of shea.   I found that the yellow shea doesn't work that well for me even when mixed it doesn't sink into my hair and I get a very sticky gummy feeling.
> ...


I mostly experienced it with ivory shea. Like @Honeypot  said, it's usually the result of shea + wet hands. I generally do 8 braids on wash day so I dry my hands after each braid prior to putting more shea on my hands. It can definitely happen with an excess amount as well though so that's why I suggested squeezing the hair after application. For me you can see shea oozing out of a braid or twist (just like when someone uses a ton of any other product) so I use a baby towel or microfiber towel and get some of it out so I don't end up with sticky hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 5, 2019)

Mixed up another whipped tub of Shea for myself tonight and used it to seal my hair from the ends up, when retwisting some twists after a cowash. I'll try to complete the task tomorrow evening.

OAN the mix smells good. Can't wait to use it all over.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> Thank you! I have to try this!!!


 @Chicoro took care of you. Just checked in and glad to see you have it already. Enjoy @scarcity21


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Definitely taking way longer than I would have thought. 2 weeks and no shipping notice.


I finally got a shipping note from 3CayG today for my Nilotica that I pre-ordered last week Tuesday, so a week to the day.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2019)

scarcity21 said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower, AHA!!! Is this why my scalp has been itching like crazy? Ill keep it away from my scalp next wash day? And I was thinking about using it as a prepoo


I use 3 CayG yellow shea butter heavily on my scalp with no issues. My roots really like it and my scalp is moist and happy. There are a few persons that reported that their scalps itch afterwards though. I'm truly grateful that mine doesn't.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I _just _got a shipping notice about an hour ago for the nilotica. Normally it takes about 3 or so days to ship, I ordered mine a week ago, so 7 days for me.


Me too @BeautifulRoots. One week to the day. I had no experience before now with them so I had nothing to compare their shipping speed to.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I mostly experienced it with ivory shea. Like @Honeypot  said, it's usually the result of shea + wet hands. I generally do 8 braids on wash day so I dry my hands after each braid prior to putting more shea on my hands. It can definitely happen with an excess amount as well though so that's why I suggested squeezing the hair after application. For me you can see shea oozing out of a braid or twist (just like when someone uses a ton of any other product) so I use a baby towel or microfiber towel and get some of it out so I don't end up with sticky hair.


This is exactly what I do when I apply too much shea butter to my hair. Seems to work swimmingly @water_n_oil.  I tell you the truth, if I wasn't so concerned about it getting all over my pillows at night, I'd leave it on my hair just like that, all wet and luscious.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 6, 2019)

I have been slipping big time and not taking care of myself. I haven’t been dealing my hair at all and it has suffered so. I don’t know why I keep getting lazy and avoiding what works for me. 

Last night I made a fresh batch of whipped yellow shea and I’m rededicating myself to Queen Shea for healthy thriving hair. I hope she forgives and bestows her gift of everlasting moisturized hair upon me once more.


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 6, 2019)

My Shea Nilotica is set to ship   I want to whip some of my Ivory Shea from 3CG for the fam but I want to mix something that would possibly be less agitating to my daughter’s skin, maybe Aloe?  Without messing with the integrity of the Shea. Someone mixed with aloe up thread, help!
how do you compare shea butter aloe whipped  vs. an Shea oil whip?


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 6, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I _just _got a shipping notice about an hour ago for the nilotica. Normally it takes about 3 or so days to ship, I ordered mine a week ago, so 7 days for me.


I got my confirmation late last night, after I made my second order. My first order was Friday, so it took 2 business days for me.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 6, 2019)

I mixed Shea with aloe A little while ago but unfortunately, I don’t have anything to compare it to. Plus, the Shea I used was not the best quality- sticky & refusing to melt, which was why I mixed it with the aloe. For my hair, I’ve been using Shea nilotica almost exclusively since I found it. 



MizzBFly said:


> My Shea Nilotica is set to ship   I want to whip some of my Ivory Shea from 3CG for the fam but I want to mix something that would possibly be less agitating to my daughter’s skin, maybe Aloe?  Without messing with the integrity of the Shea. Someone mixed with aloe up thread, help!
> how do you compare shea butter aloe whipped  vs. an Shea oil whip?


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 6, 2019)

I think I'm gonna order a small thing of shea from Amazon to hold me over.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 6, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I think I'm gonna order a small thing of shea from Amazon to hold me over.



Target sells shea butter, you could try getting it there if you want some shea that you can have in hand today.  I have no idea of the quality as I never tried it, but I saw it while perusing the hair aisle.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 6, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Target sells shea butter, you could try getting it there if you want some shea that you can have in hand today.  I have no idea of the quality as I never tried it, but I saw it while perusing the hair aisle.


Mine never has it. I think it's the OKAY brand that people usually find. Saw it in TJ Maxx once but every time I've looked since, they haven't had it either. I did find more black soap by that brand at least.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 6, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Mine never has it. I think it's the OKAY brand that people usually find. Saw it in TJ Maxx once but every time I've looked since, they haven't had it either. I did find more black soap by that brand at least.



Aww man.  Yep its the OKAY brand I see at my target.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 7, 2019)

What is an oil that has some slip to it? My batch of Shea came out great to the touch, but when I spread it on my hair it was somewhat tacky and sticky. Is there anything I can add to the mix to make it less sticky and spread more easily?

I used olive oil, castor oil, 3cayg yellow Shea, and a little bit of mango butter.


----------



## ajoke (Nov 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Chicoro moisture Drenched Pre-Poo:
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/



Hey Ms. Chicoro, thanks for this. Do you still send out your newsletters?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 7, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Hey Ms. Chicoro, thanks for this. Do you still send out your newsletters?



You are welcome. No, I left that behind 7 years ago. But I'm ramping up again for the near future.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> You are welcome. No, I left that behind 7 years ago. But I'm ramping up again for the near future.



Yes! Please let us know when you do!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 7, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> *Yes! Please let us know when you do*!


I have like 15 hair books in my head, plus 100 newsletters I could write.

I need to get this stuff out of my head. It's weighing heavy on my mind. I'm trying to figure out how to organize my mental information and how I want to get it on paper.

I feel like once I start, I won't stop until everything has been regurgitated and externalized on paper. That's going to take a lot of my time. Instinctively, I know in order to not be overwhelmed this time around, I HAVE to be organized and have some kind of repeatable, effective process in place - BEFORE I start again.


----------



## ajoke (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes to hair books. We are your motivational club! You Can Do It!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 7, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> What is an oil that has some slip to it? My batch of Shea came out great to the touch, but when I spread it on my hair it was somewhat tacky and sticky. Is there anything I can add to the mix to make it less sticky and spread more easily?
> 
> I used olive oil, castor oil, 3cayg yellow Shea, and a little bit of mango butter.



I find adding olive oil makes my mix like that. Castor oil is also quite thick so that may add to that feeling. I like using rice bran, safflower, hemp seed, sometimes almond, and more I can't think of right now. Maybe one or more of those could help.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 7, 2019)

Is it possible to add too much oil to your whipped shea? As far as ratios go . Say I add more olive then Shea butter . 2 cups to 1 cup ....Does that make it more of an olive oil butter ? Or am I over thinking things as usual


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 7, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Is it possible to add too much oil to your whipped shea? As far as ratios go . Say I add more olive then Shea butter . 2 cups to 1 cup ....Does that make it more of an olive oil butter ? Or am I over thinking things as usual


Yes, your mix will be way too runny in that case.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Yes, your mix will be way too runny in that case.


I was just trying to give an example of using more oil then Shea butter.   I would never use that much


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 8, 2019)

ajoke said:


> Yes to hair books. We are your motivational club! You Can Do It!



This is so cute! Thank you!


----------



## lalla (Nov 8, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Your hair IS back to that super long length. Your pulled hair looks like it's about 1/2 or .5 inches away from your waist!
> 
> @lalla,
> BUT that body though!!!! You are shrinking and tightening up. Your body looks GREAT! Weight lifting and whatever else you are doing is working and it looks incredibly GOOD on YOU! Lead us to wherever you are posting in detail about what you are doing in terms of exercise and nutrition. In fact, drop it here and help us out with inspiration and encouragement, please!



Thank you @Chicoro 

I am so happy my hair has grown back. I have never had this much retention and I've been on LHCF for more than 15 years. Scurl + shea butter works very well, I am trying to convert all my friends and family to this. It's even easier when you wear wigs or braids.

For my body:
- I had gained some weight when I came back to France (too much good food)

- I have no hormonal or health problems, so I deduce the problem was my exercise level (fewer than 8k steps a day, some lotte berk / Callanetics) and the amount of calories I ate

- *For exercise*: I decided to walk at least 10k everyday, and aim at 12k. I take the metro everyday (7k), walk all the time in the office, try to dance everyday (2k) and never use uber except to go to the airport. I am currrently at 10.5k on average. I also decided to lift weights, in addition to Lotte berk, in order to change my body composition. It is hard to build muscle, but relatively easy to maintain. I didn't want to look like a "man" (very developed upper body and shoulders - it's nice to have round shoulders and lean arms, but I don't like to add too much mass) so I decided to follow the Strong Curves program. I do that + some exercises from Lotte Berk two to three times a week. I focus on good form and on setting PRs at every session (either a weight PR or volume PR). I am very proud of my progress, my body looks much better and I can do pushups now . I feel strong and I have a lot more energy. I think I consume a bit more calories at rest now.

- *Nutrition*: I spent 3/4 months counting calories. I found out I was underestimating the amount I ate everyday, and it's good to know that a croissant or a madeleine is a 100kcal. Eating 6 madeleines is easy but it amounts to 600kcal. Fruit juices are actually as healthy as sodas and sometimes contain more sugar.. I tried to aim for 1200 kcals, but I am more relaxed today and I have stopped counting calories. I try to eat more protein (between 100 and 120 g a day) and a lot of vegetables. I have replaced my breakfast with a protein shake (a yoghurt, baobab powder, two scoops of brown rice protein). For lunch, I no longer have traditional desserts everyday, and replace them with yoghurt or fromage blanc (a type of cottage cheese). I usually have a salad or a soup at night. I still eat desserts, just not as often. I like animal fats for cooking (duck fat, butter). I don't have forbidden foods. I also look for healthy and tasty recipes that I can cook very easily. Thai beef salad, pho, lao, laab khai, leek and potato soup, aguachile, leafy vegetables with garlic and chile, roast beef etc. It's a lifestyle change and it would have been very hard to sustain if I felt deprived. I go to the restaurant two to three times a month and I try to balance my caloric intake over the week (instead of the day).

I have lost 7 to 8kgs in 8 months. I have gained strength and muscle. I want to lose another 6 kilos before having kids .


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

Trying to resist the urge to buy someone else's butter .  But the ones I made are not wowing me


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Trying to resist the urge to buy someone else's butter .  But the ones I made are not wowing me



I may have missed your post but what was your recipe and method?


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I may have missed your post but what was your recipe and method?


It varies lol


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2019)

Re-doing some of my twists last night I noticed that the water and Shea mix alone had some sections of my hair super defined. I also notice that no matter how much I cut, the sections of hair by my ears seem to grow the fastest and most even, while some parts of my hair feets feel like they have hardly moved since the start of the year. I'm not cutting. I'm going to let crown/ canopy section try and catch up if it can. 

I'll leave my hair twisted for another 3 months.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

Anyone care to share their whipped shea recipes.  Please!!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> It varies lol



So did mine for the most part until I found my 'Goldielocks' mix lol. I used to melt my Shea and then chill, so longwinded for me. Now I use the beater attachment before changing to the whisk and get a light, airy and moisturising mix that just melts into my skin and feels good on my hair.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> So did mine for the most part until I found my 'Goldielocks' mix lol. I used to melt my Shea and then chill, so longwinded for me. Now I use the beater attachment before changing to the whisk and get a light, airy and moisturising mix that just melts into my skin and feels good on my hair.


I never melt mine . What's in your mix?  Do you have measurements?  I'm trtrying to get on your level


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> I never melt mine . What's in your mix?  Do you have measurements?  I'm trtrying to get on your level



Unfortunately, I rarely, if ever measure anything. Only when baking lol. I use more Shea than oil. 

For the mix I made this week, I used about two (normal dinner size) spoons of hemp seed oil, one spoon of rice bran oil, one spoon of safflower oil, a little baobab oil, even less of sacha inchi oil, as well as about two spoons of my coffee and fenugreek infused oil mix lol. Then I added fragrance and essential oils, vanilla bean (majority), 'pink kisses', tea tree, lavender and ylang ylang. I think that was it.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Unfortunately, I rarely, if ever measure anything. Only when baking lol. I use more Shea than oil.
> 
> For the mix I made this week, I used about two (normal dinner size) spoons of hemp seed oil, one spoon of rice bran oil, one spoon of safflower oil, a little baobab oil, even less of sacha inchi oil, as well as about two spoons of my coffee and fenugreek infused oil mix lol. Then I added fragrance and essential oils, vanilla bean (majority), 'pink kisses', tea tree, lavender and ylang ylang. I think that was it.


Understood lol


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Unfortunately, I rarely, if ever measure anything. Only when baking lol. I use more Shea than oil.
> 
> For the mix I made this week, I used about two (normal dinner size) spoons of hemp seed oil, one spoon of rice bran oil, one spoon of safflower oil, a little baobab oil, even less of sacha inchi oil, as well as about two spoons of my coffee and fenugreek infused oil mix lol. Then I added fragrance and essential oils, vanilla bean (majority), 'pink kisses', tea tree, lavender and ylang ylang. I think that was it.


So it's fluffy without coconut oil


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 8, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> So it's fluffy without coconut oil


My aloe Shea mix is fluffy. The recipe I used called for coconut but I can’t use coconut oil for anything besides eating unless I want to feel like my scalp is on fire & get cystic acne. I did put a different oil in it but I can’t for the life of me remember the name right now. I’ll check when I get home. 
I think it’s the combination of aerating the butter and suspending the particles of oil that make it fluffy.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 8, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For all new to mixing and asking for advice: Hope this helps.
> 
> My Whipped Shea Recipe & Process
> 
> ...



@Honeypot I quoted a recipe that elevatedenergy posted earlier in the year.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> @Honeypot I quoted a recipe that elevatedenergy posted earlier in the year.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

I haven't used yellow shea in years.  Is it better than ivory


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

I have the perfect shampoo to the point where I don't need to prepoo anymore .  I have staple deep conditioners and one rinse out conditioner.  I have a good leave in . NOW I JUST NEED MY SEALANT TO BE PERFECT AND I'LL BE SATISFIED . with that being said I'm going to whip a new batch using ivory for one . And yellow shea for the other . When I originally fell in love with my whipped mix years ago I used yellow . TBH I don't remember why I switched to ivory . The ivory seems creamier but I'm wondering if my hair will receive the yellow better.  I'll be getting the side eye from my husband tmr but he doesn't understand lol .  I'm also removing coconut oil.  I tried to recreate the blend I made almost ten years ago and I think that's a problem . My hair and scalp isn't the same from ten years ago lol.  Time to hunt some more videos . Trying to figure these measurements out


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

Ordered avocado and grapeseed for my whipped mix


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> My aloe Shea mix is fluffy. The recipe I used called for coconut but I can’t use coconut oil for anything besides eating unless I want to feel like my scalp is on fire & get cystic acne. I did put a different oil in it but I can’t for the life of me remember the name right now. I’ll check when I get home.
> I think it’s the combination of aerating the butter and suspending the particles of oil that make it fluffy.


Yea just gotta whip it good


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

Those of you that don't use much oil in your mix . What's a ratio of Shea to oil?


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 8, 2019)

My Nilotica arrived and though some chucks are there it’s very soft and smooth


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 8, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> My Nilotica arrived and though some chucks are there it it very soft and smooth



I just got mine too. Smooth like buttah!! Woo!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

Trying to figure out what ooils to use in my Shea blend


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 8, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> My Nilotica arrived and though some chucks are there it’s very soft and smooth


My first order came today too! It earned my puppy’s seal of approval before I could even open the package


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 9, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> What is an oil that has some slip to it? My batch of Shea came out great to the touch, but when I spread it on my hair it was somewhat tacky and sticky. Is there anything I can add to the mix to make it less sticky and spread more easily?
> 
> I used olive oil, castor oil, 3cayg yellow Shea, and a little bit of mango butter.



Add more olive oil or add coconut oil.  HTH


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 9, 2019)

Where do store this so it stays soft and creamy.  My bathroom is warm and my bedroom tends to be cold when the heat isn't on


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2019)

My shea nilotica yesterday but it’s not as soft as I expected. It’s softer than regular shea but it’s not creamy or soft like whipped shea. Are my expectations off? It’s cold where I’m at so that may be changing the consistency.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 9, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> My shea nilotica yesterday but it’s not as soft as I expected. It’s softer than regular shea but it’s not creamy or soft like whipped shea. Are my expectations off? It’s cold where I’m at so that may be changing the consistency.


Possibly due to the weather. Sometimes if it's melting and re-solidifying several times in transport it can get grainy, esp if at room temp. You melt it down and place it in the freezer then let it come back to room temp. It'll be smooth after that.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 9, 2019)

Bought this from TJ Maxx yesterday. It's meant for skin but I've used all the oils and butters in it in my hair before so I figured why not. It's crazy grainy and very hard upon opening so I'm melting it down and plan to whip it. Not sure why they'd sell something people can barely get out of the jar. Felt nice on my hair nonetheless.

**Oh and it does contain shea though cocoa butter is the star in this mix.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Nov 10, 2019)

fluffyforever said:


> What is an oil that has some slip to it? My batch of Shea came out great to the touch, but when I spread it on my hair it was somewhat tacky and sticky. Is there anything I can add to the mix to make it less sticky and spread more easily?
> 
> I used olive oil, castor oil, 3cayg yellow Shea, and a little bit of mango butter.



I really like canola oil and soybean oil because of their slip and ceramide content (plus they’re cheap!)


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Bought this from TJ Maxx yesterday. It's meant for skin but I've used all the oils and butters in it in my hair before so I figured why not. It's crazy grainy and very hard upon opening so I'm melting it down and plan to whip it. Not sure why they'd sell something people can barely get out of the jar. Felt nice on my hair nonetheless.
> 
> **Oh and it does contain shea though cocoa butter is the star in this mix.




 I like cocoa butter in my blends. It adds a firmness to the formulation. I've never bought a product that was majority real cocoa butter that wasn't hard. 

That product looks intriguing.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 10, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I like cocoa butter in my blends. It adds a firmness to the formulation. I've never bought a product that was majority real cocoa butter that wasn't hard.
> 
> That product looks intriguing.


It was beyond hard lol. I know it's a harder butter but it was super difficult to get it out of the jar and spread it between my hands. Nearly all the bad reviews across websites are complaining about the consistency. It whipped up quite nicely though so now it's easily spreadable.


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 10, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Where do store this so it stays soft and creamy.  My bathroom is warm and my bedroom tends to be cold when the heat isn't on


I store mine in a kitchen cabinet away from the stove.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2019)

The start of her hair journey:


Where she's at today in her hair journey:


All my precious before and after photos were stolen along with my laptop when someone broke in my apartment in October. The light in the story is that this South African beauty, who I introduced hair care to and Shea butter, has some thriving hair. She resent me photos tonight.

Shea butter is a major staple in her hair care regime, even today now that she is back home in South Africa.

I love afro textured hair and teaching women how to care for their precious hair to help it to thrive and become shiny, deeply moisturized, healthy lushness. Once I pass on the knowledge, they can take care of their hair INDEPENDENT of me, forever!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 10, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Where do store this so it stays soft and creamy.  My bathroom is warm and my bedroom tends to be cold when the heat isn't on


It didn't keep this consistency SMH


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 11, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> It didn't keep this consistency SMH


What was your oil to butter ratio? Did you whip it? I personally like to do a 55/45 ratio (or somewhere around there) and simply melt and freeze w/o doing any whipping. I find it stays soft and melts in my hands really well. The butters and oils used will also matter.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2019)

Since I personally have been using Shea butter, I can LITERALLY count the number of knots in my hair. That is absolutely amazing what Shea butter has done for me and my hair.

How she uses Shea butter to minimize her fairy knots!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> It didn't keep this consistency SMH



Do you whip by hand? Stand alone mixer? How long do whip your mix?


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 11, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Do you whip by hand? Stand alone mixer? How long do whip your mix?


Stand alone .  30 minutes


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> What was your oil to butter ratio? Did you whip it? I personally like to do a 55/45 ratio (or somewhere around there) and simply melt and freeze w/o doing any whipping. I find it stays soft and melts in my hands really well. The butters and oils used will also matter.


It's soft but not creamy like the pic .  12oz of Shea and 3Tbsp of oil.  I used grapeseed and jojoba .  I want it to be primarily Shea.   The last mix I added more oil and I didn't like the end result but of course that batch is keeping its consistency SMH


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> It didn't keep this consistency SMH



@Honeypot 
I don't know what to say because it seems you are whipping long enough. I don't keep my tub any place special. Just in my room. I travelled to the Caribbean with my mix this year and I was surprised its creamy whipped consistency remained.

Did your mix go hard? I tried a high Shea ratio mixes maybe 2017, if not last yr. At first they were soft but then solidified quite a bit and became difficult to take a small amount. Also taking a while to sink into my hair. The last mix I made like that, I used a fair amount before deciding I had to rewhip it, adding more oil.

I like to use oils that easily sink into my skin and are ceramide rich. I hope you can tweak your perfect mix.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2019)

I KNEW IT!!!!!

I saw this girl on YouTube and her hair is gorgeous. My Spidey senses were like: Is she a Queen Shea user?

Here's the video that got my senses tingling:

Here's the video that shows her using Shea butter:

You 'know' she's a pro because she says, "I wipe of my hands so I can apply my Shea butter." Just like you all do!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 11, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> @Honeypot
> I don't know what to say because it seems you are whipping long enough. I don't keep my tub any place special. Just in my room. I travelled to the Caribbean with my mix this year and I was surprised its creamy whipped consistency remained.
> 
> Did your mix go hard? I tried a high Shea ratio mixes maybe 2017, if not last yr. At first they were soft but then solidified quite a bit and became difficult to take a small amount. Also taking a while to sink into my hair. The last mix I made like that, I used a fair amount before deciding I had to rewhip it, adding more oil.
> ...


No it's not hard at all . Just not as creamy as I whipped it. I would hate to add more oil


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 11, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> No it's not hard at all . Just not as creamy as I whipped it. I would hate to add more oil


The amount of oil you used it almost negligible so you're not going to get the creaminess you're looking for. Might be a good idea to try the nilotica shea. That would probably stay creamy since it's softer in its natural state.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> The start of her hair journey:
> View attachment 452789
> 
> Where she's at today in her hair journey:
> ...



Wow, gorgeous results!  I love the shine and moisture.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 11, 2019)

Just a couple of Shea observations: 
This weekend I had an event & didn’t have the energy to do anything to my hair. So I put it up in a poofy high bun, Naptural85 style, with a cute headband. It was easy to brush through and the brush felt soooooo, skin-tinglingly good on my scalp. I haven’t been able to brush my hair flat to my scalp without breakage in YEARS. 
Now, in all my life, I have never had a particularly obedient hairline, its soft & easily broken so it does what it wants and I let it. But just the Shea/s-curl alone smoothed the edges- unheard of- and then a dab of The Mane Choice type 4 edge control held them down- legendary action in itself- and it stayed down ALL DAY. I’ve used TMC t4 edge control before and just ended up with tiny crunchy spirals at my hairline. So I’m attributing the smooth edges to my new regimen of Shea & s-curl helping my hair to stay moisturized, hydrated & willing to listen to what I want 

I can’t wait to see what the addition of a ceramide rich oil will do for queen Shea and s-curl.  I’m hopeful it’ll join my Dynamic Duo and result in a treasured trio!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> Just a couple of Shea observations:
> This weekend I had an event & didn’t have the energy to do anything to my hair. So I put it up in a poofy high bun, Naptural85 style, with a cute headband. It was easy to brush through and the brush felt soooooo, skin-tinglingly good on my scalp. I haven’t been able to brush my hair flat to my scalp without breakage in YEARS.
> Now, in all my life, I have never had a particularly obedient hairline, its soft & easily broken so it does what it wants and I let it. But just the Shea/s-curl alone smoothed the edges- unheard of- and then a dab of The Mane Choice type 4 edge control held them down- legendary action in itself- and it stayed down ALL DAY. I’ve used TMC t4 edge control before and just ended up with tiny crunchy spirals at my hairline. So I’m attributing the smooth edges to my new regimen of Shea & s-curl helping my hair to stay moisturized, hydrated & willing to listen to what I want
> 
> I can’t wait to see what the addition of a ceramide rich oil will do for queen Shea and s-curl.  I’m hopeful it’ll join my Dynamic Duo and result in a treasured trio!



Shea done got you, too! Good for you and your hair. Congratulations!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The amount of oil you used it almost negligible so you're not going to get the creaminess you're looking for. Might be a good idea to try the nilotica shea. That would probably stay creamy since it's softer in its natural state.


Yeah I'll probably stick to mine then lol


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> *Wow, gorgeous results!  I love the shine and moisture.*



What I love about it all is that once I explained to her the science and about products, she was able to become autonomous. Her hair situation went from 'unmanageable' to  'as easy as taking candy from a baby' (her words).


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 11, 2019)

Fiiiinally got a shipping notice for my Benin shea. Guessing it should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 11, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Since I personally have been using Shea butter, I can LITERALLY count the number of knots in my hair. That is absolutely amazing what Shea butter has done for me and my hair.
> 
> How she uses Shea butter to minimize her fairy knots!


My knots went way up during this period w/ no shea so I can definitely attest to this. I decided to trim on Saturday so I can get back to healthy ends. Today I took my braids down and my hair is so soft and the shine is unreal. I took down DD1's twists in the front of her hair and she had so much definition and softness. She hasn't complained about the itchies (yet) so I may keep reintroducing shea for her and/or make my own cocoa butter mix.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 12, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Fiiiinally got a shipping notice for my Benin shea. Guessing it should be here by the end of the week.



When you get this, can you post a picture for us, let me be honest, for ME to see it, please?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 12, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *My knots went way up during this period w/ no shea so I can definitely attest to this. *I decided to trim on Saturday so I can get back to healthy ends. Today I took my braids down and my hair is so soft and the shine is unreal. I took down DD1's twists in the front of her hair and she had so much definition and softness. She hasn't complained about the itchies (yet) so I may keep reintroducing shea for her and/or make my own cocoa butter mix.



This is an added benefit of Shea due to its texture! That gummy waxy thickness will stop a Fairy Knot in her tracks. If you are saying the shine was unreal, I KNOW your hair was looking gorgeous! Let's hope those itchies don't come back. She might be one of those whose skin prefers just straight Shea butter. Good luck with the reintroduction. Please let us know what combination, if any, she is able to tolerate.

Here's to no FAIRY KNOTS and NO ITCHIES!​


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 12, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> When you get this, can you post a picture for us, let me be honest, for ME to see it, please?


Of course!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 12, 2019)

Moringa tea spritz and whipped Shea. This is so relaxing to me.  Can't wait to wash my hair tmr


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 12, 2019)

Few hours later


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 12, 2019)

@Honeypot I love the way our natural hair will hold a curl/twist etc... with minimal effort. Our texture is beautiful! And once we find out *our* regimen/system, Issa wrap! Congrats your combo, your twist looks luscious


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 12, 2019)

MizzBFly said:


> @Honeypot I love the way our natural hair will hold a curl/twist etc... with minimal effort. Our texture is beautiful! And once we find out *our* regimen/system, Issa wrap! Congrats your combo, your twist looks luscious


Thank you very much and I agree.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 13, 2019)

I put my jar of shea butter over my vent.   The heat is on.  You think that's bad?   Only tried this cause I'm going to twist my hair


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 13, 2019)

My second order from 3Cayg arrived yesterday! I was exhausted so haven’t opened it yet. I also ordered rice bran oil & the white black soap.​


Honeypot said:


> I put my jar of shea butter over my vent.   The heat is on.  You think that's bad?   Only tried this cause I'm going to twist my hair


I would think it should be ok, as long as it’s not so close to endanger the jar. I won’t lie, I’ve put jars of particularly hard butters near waaaay less common sources of heat  

....like maybe an Xbox  vent.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 13, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> My second order from 3Cayg arrived yesterday! I was exhausted so haven’t opened it yet. I also ordered rice bran oil & the white black soap.​
> 
> I would think it should be ok, as long as it’s not so close to endanger the jar. I won’t lie, I’ve put jars of particularly hard butters near waaaay less common sources of heat
> 
> ....like maybe an Xbox  vent.


Lol


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 14, 2019)

Just saw 5oz of whipped shea butter for 30.00 ikyfl!!


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 14, 2019)

Delivery expected between 10:30 and 1:30pst! @Chicoro


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks-wise it doesn't look any different than shea from Ghana. It's soft but much greasier and takes longer to rub in and soak in. For those reasons I'd probably stick with Ghanian shea. It also has a rather smoky smell, I guess from the roasting? Kinda smells like JBCO.

ETA: Skin looks great once its soaked in. A bit waxy on its own for hair so I'm gonna melt some down for my usual mix tonight.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 15, 2019)

Since my first 3Cayg package arrived, I used my scurl/Shea duo Wednesday night to refresh & twist my hair. 
I got tired about 2/3 through and got a little sloppy & a couple twists are uneven but oh well they feel great and look great. 

I like the 3Cayg Shea for the most part but there are random, hard little crystals in it every now & then. When I encounter them in my hands, I just pluck them out. It’s enough that it’s noticeable and somewhat annoying because it slows down the process. 
And I can also say that Shea definitely makes my scalp itch to a mild degree. Even w/o direct application it makes my scalp itch. Which I find super weird because I’m definitely getting it on my forehead and the sides of my face when I do the front of my hair but it doesn’t itch there. I’ve also used it alone on my belly to avoid stretch marks and on my knees, feet, hands & arms with no adverse effects at all. It’s just odd that my HAIR loves it but my SCALP is literally the only skin I have that objects to it.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 15, 2019)

Added more  oil to my whipped shea.  Just enough till the shea looked wet. Now it's staying creamy the way I like without adding too much oil like my last batch.  I also sent back the yellow shea I got off of amazon.  Only because I have no use for it,  and I also can see that ivory shea feels more absorbent than yellow shea


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 15, 2019)

Literally one day back on shea and my hair is back to normal. Also using a new conditioner that seems to help a ton. Back to the basics for me!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 19, 2019)

I had my hands on some Shea butter in the beauty supply store but forced myself to put it down as I have about 10 pounds at my house that is great quality. 



water_n_oil said:


> Literally one day back on shea and my hair is back to normal. Also using a new conditioner that seems to help a ton. Back to the basics for me!


Glad to hear you got such great results instantly! That's always good.

I am back to basics, too. Pre-pooing and deep conditioning with heat make a huge difference in the deep shine and health of my hair. I MUST make time for these things. I also love spraying my spray bottle concoction on my ends at night and baggying my hair braids in a wet bun.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 19, 2019)

We've got less than two (2) months to go in this 2019 Shea Challenge. We are winding down quietly , as one does when one has fallen into familiarity, that means we are becoming Pro-Consumers in knowledge and use of Queen Shea. This is a necessary step on the way to cultivating deep, unabiding, authenitic expertise. 

I wish you a wonderful Shea Butter Day, my beautiful Shea Sisters!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Possibly due to the weather. Sometimes if it's melting and re-solidifying several times in transport it can get grainy, esp if at room temp. You melt it down and place it in the freezer then let it come back to room temp. It'll be smooth after that.


Thanks for this tip. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 19, 2019)

*Look what Queen Shea has done for me since December 2016 until today!*​
Here is my ode to Queen Shea. Because of Shea butter , I no longer lose entire curls on wash day. Because of Shea butter, my braids no longer unravel and come loose. Because of Shea butter, I no longer have horrible, monster tangles on the ends of my hair. Because of Shea butter, my hair is at its longest length EVER. *Oh, Queen Shea, how I doth love thee!



See the photo with the pink robe. My curls are neat, tight and tangle free. My ends have very few knots.
I have some splits but nothing is perfect!

*


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm stealing pictures from other threads again... Don't judge me.

Look at @Maracujá beautiful shine on her lovely hair. This is just from mixing Queen Shea into her conditioner!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Looks-wise it doesn't look any different than shea from Ghana. It's soft but much greasier and takes longer to rub in and soak in. For those reasons I'd probably stick with Ghanian shea. It also has a rather smoky smell, I guess from the roasting? Kinda smells like JBCO.
> 
> ETA: Skin looks great once its soaked in. A bit waxy on its own for hair so I'm gonna melt some down for my usual mix tonight.


I haven't unwrapped mine yet @water_n_oil. I will maybe on the weekend and do my assessment of it then. It's still in the wrapper and box it came in. I picked it up from the courier yesterday by the way.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 20, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I haven't unwrapped mine yet @water_n_oil. I will maybe on the weekend and do my assessment of it then. It's still in the wrapper and box it came in. I picked it up from the courier yesterday by the way.


I like it but it still doesn't seem super different to me. Also, the smoky smell is rather nauseating though it does subside after some time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I like it but it still doesn't seem super different to me. Also, the smoky smell is rather nauseating though it does subside after some time.


I must admit, I was a little deflated because of the packaging. Not impressed with it at all .


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 20, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I must admit, I was a little deflated because of the packaging. Not impressed with it at all .


I was a bit put off by that too. I've gotten shea packaged like that before but wasn't expecting it this time. Almost though it wasn't actually 5lbs but my scale showed it was.


----------



## lalla (Nov 21, 2019)

I am thinking that our scurl + shea application is very similar to what Chadian women do with chebe. Keep the hair moisturized, sealed, and keep your hands out of it. I have never retained this much length before my hair doesn't tangle anymore. I still get split ends but it's a reasonable amount and my hair is prone to split ends.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2019)

lalla said:


> I am thinking that our scurl + shea application is very similar to what Chadian women do with chebe. Keep the hair moisturized, sealed, and keep your hands out of it. I have never retained this much length before my hair doesn't tangle anymore. I still get split ends but it's a reasonable amount and my hair is prone to split ends.


Yes @lalla, that Scurl Moisturizer and Shea Butter have been saving my hair as well. It certainly feels really good and soft and simply perfect.

I am due for a trim next weekend and can't wait for it. I love how my hair looks after a trim.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Yes @lalla, that Scurl Moisturizer and Shea Butter have been saving my hair as well. It certainly feels really good and soft and simply perfect.
> 
> I am due for a trim next weekend and can't wait for it. I love how my hair looks after a trim.


Are you mixing them together before applying or layering?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are you mixing them together before applying or layering?


I layer them on. I sometimes take a little grease and mix it in with the Shea Butter, warm them up in my hands, then seal in the Scurl. This gives even better moisturization that stays in my hair much longer than the shea butter alone.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 22, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are you mixing them together before applying or layering?


I layer as well. I apply s-curl, detangle as needed, run the section through the RevAir, apply more s-curl to mid-length to ends, Shea the whole section, chunky twist, Shea ends again. 
With this weekends wash, I’ll be adding rice bran oil to help combat splits. I’m not 100% sure when to add it so it’ll be most effective though.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 22, 2019)

Well, I regret the last 6 months of not using Shea on my ends as I hoped because they knotted up something awful and I just had to cut quite a bit. I will find a way to keep this regular. I will join again next year and not my length challenge.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2019)

*Shea butter user!
Her mom is from Suriname and they currently live in the Netherlands.*


A reminder for us to be ultru gentle with our tresses.

I love the way this lady cares for her child's hair.  She is gentle and very thoughtful about her daughter's hair care process. I believe she is very popular on YouTube but today was my first time seeing her.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 24, 2019)

^^^  Wow, now that is a crown!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 24, 2019)

I neglected my hair for about 3 months and it took about 3 wks using shea and implementing my other holy grail products/techniques and my hair has bounced back to normal pretty much. 

I will say its gonna be a little harder keeping my hair together in this new apt because they have soft water. I may invest in a filter or something but not sure yet.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Shea butter user!*
> 
> 
> A reminder for us to be ultru gentle with our tresses.
> ...


she is gorgeous.... she looks so regal!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I neglected my hair for about 3 months and it took about 3 wks using shea and implementing my other holy grail products/techniques and my hair has bounced back to normal pretty much.
> 
> I will say its gonna be a little harder keeping my hair together in this new apt because they have soft water. I may invest in a filter or something but not sure yet.



Why doesn’t your hair like soft water?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 24, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> Why doesn’t your hair like soft water?


i'm not sure..... it makes it feel too soft and overmoisturized. It also sort of feels coated or something. Idk maybe its because i'm not use to it or something but i like hard water. It makes my hair feel squeaky clean which i feel is a good base for my dcs.

I;ll def need to invest in a good protein dc...


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2019)

I made a huge batch of Shea butter mix this evening! I was making space for it in my little fridge and knocked the bowl over. About 3/4 of the bowl spilled onto the floor. I stepped over it to get some towels. 

I slipped.
And fell.​
For the first time in my Shea butter experience, not my hair, but I PHYSICALLY did the Shea Slide. I flew up in the air and my feet were at the same level as my eyes. Then I fell back hard on my booty and elbow right back smack into the middle of that thick, warm puddle of Shea butter. 

Queen Shea is lucky that I am a loyal servant. I cleaned it up and made an even BIGGER batch!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I made a huge batch of Shea butter mix this evening! I was making space for it in my little fridge and knocked the bowl over. About 3/4 of the bowl spilled onto the floor. I stepped over it to get some towels.
> 
> I slipped.
> And fell.​
> ...


Aww, so sorry you spilled your shea butter and fell. I'm glad you are okay and nothing is broken, not even your spirit. 

Way to get back up and into the shea swing of things @Chicoro. 

To the left, to the left 
To the right, to the right
To the front, to the front
 To the back, to the back
Now slide, baby slide, slide baby slide...


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i'm not sure..... it makes it feel too soft and overmoisturized. It also sort of feels coated or something. Idk maybe its because i'm not use to it or something but i like hard water. It makes my hair feel squeaky clean which i feel is a good base for my dcs.
> 
> I;ll def need to invest in a good protein dc...


Sounds like product build up


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 24, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Sounds like product build up


yeah thats what it feels like. Like the water isn't washing everything off or something. I don't know if i have soft water or treated water in this new apt but something's off.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Aww, so sorry you spilled your shea butter and fell. I'm glad you are okay and nothing is broken, not even your spirit.
> 
> Way to get back up and into the shea swing of things @Chicoro.
> 
> ...



Hey!! Join in wit' me Aggie. To the left, to the left...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Hey!! Join in wit' me Aggie. To the left, to the left...


Right there wit you girlie


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I made a huge batch of Shea butter mix this evening! I was making space for it in my little fridge and knocked the bowl over. About 3/4 of the bowl spilled onto the floor. I stepped over it to get some towels.
> 
> I slipped.
> And fell.​
> ...


So you were baptized in the Shea!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> So you were baptized in the Shea!



That's a good way of looking at it!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> yeah thats what it feels like. Like the water isn't washing everything off or something. I don't know if i have soft water or treated water in this new apt but something's off.


You should clarify


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Shea butter user!
> Her mom is from Suriname and they currently live in the Netherlands.*
> 
> 
> ...


Those little girls and their mom are so pretty! I’ve been subscribed to them for a long time now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 24, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> yeah thats what it feels like. Like the water isn't washing everything off or something. I don't know if i have soft water or treated water in this new apt but something's off.



It took me awhile to get used to showering with soft water. I felt like I could never get the soap off my body because the water is so slippery. But now that I’m used to, it I like it. My skin is much less dry with soft water.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 24, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> It took me awhile to get used to showering with soft water. I felt like I could never get the soap off my body because the water is so slippery. But now that I’m used to, it I like it. My skin is much less dry with soft water.


Yea I'm sure it's nice to not have to worry about  hard water


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 25, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> It took me awhile to get used to showering with soft water. I felt like I could never get the soap off my body because the water is so slippery. But now that I’m used to, it I like it. My skin is much less dry with soft water.


my skin is softer its just an adjustment.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 25, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> You should clarify


Good idea!!!! Maybe clarify and do a protein treatment.. I never had to clarify with hard water but i may have to change things up a bit...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 25, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> You should clarify


i'm gonna buy neutrogenas anti residue shampoo and see if that;ll help... you use it with ur reg shampoo to make it work better. If that doesnt help i'll do another protein tx.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 25, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Good idea!!!! Maybe clarify and do a protein treatment.. I never had to clarify with hard water but i may have to change things up a bit...


Well hard water deposits minerals so you would have to unless you were using something that was cleansing your hair good enough . Doesn't sound like you need protein .


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 25, 2019)

Even baby wipes have Shea butter in them lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 25, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i'm gonna buy neutrogenas anti residue shampoo and see if that;ll help... you use it with ur reg shampoo to make it work better. If that doesnt help i'll do another protein tx.


You cut your hair. It looks good on you


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 25, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> You cut your hair. It looks good on you


no its just in a wash and go..... Close up pics tend to make it look shorter. Its this length.
View attachment 453217


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 25, 2019)

Your hair looks so soft with beautiful curls like a baby! Your skin looks pretty, too. I LOVE  this picture of you. You look serene and like you are feeling GOOD!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 25, 2019)

Going back into lurking mode.....


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 25, 2019)

Elongated Braids Nov 25th, 2019: It's the Shea!

So, like I told ya'll last night, Queen Shea  had me doing the Shea Slide. I slipped in some spilled and melted Shea. I made my second batch with equal parts cocoa butter just like the first batch, put it in the fridge to harden overnight and then whipped it this morning and applied it to my hair this morning. 

It was firm and it elongated my braids really well today. One of my colleagues was kind enough to take the photo of my Shea caked, hair. I packed on my Shea. I like this mix of Shea + hard cocoa butter! I feel like one of those women from Chad who uses Chebe powder and has those super long, thick braids.  My braids in the back are the same length, but they draw up and shrink at different rates. Hence, the _illusion _of the difference in length of the braids in the back.

   .


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 25, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Going back into lurking mode.....



Why? This 2019 round is almost up! Don't you want to stay and play, in the Shea, with us?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Elongated Braids Nov 25th, 2019: It's the Shea!
> 
> So, like I told ya'll last night, Queen Shea  had me doing the Shea Slide. I slipped in some spilled and melted Shea. I made my second batch with equal parts cocoa butter just like the first batch, put it in the fridge to harden overnight and then whipped it this morning and applied it to my hair this morning.
> 
> ...


Does the addition of cocoa butter make ur braids stiffer? is that the reason for the extra elongation or is it just the weight of the shea concoction? Thanks for the love as always our very own queen shea (ms. chicoro).


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 26, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> *Does the addition of cocoa butter make ur braids stiffer?* is that the reason for the extra elongation or is it just the weight of the shea concoction? Thanks for the love as always our very own queen shea (ms. chicoro).



Yes, exactly! The cocoa butter is a very hard butter. So, it gives my Shea blend a backbone and stiffer braids. The stiffness only lasts for an hour  on my hair, and my hair has to be wet before I apply the Shea. The elongation comes when I first remove my scarf and the hair is freshly stretched.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 26, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Yes, exactly! The cocoa butter is a very hard butter. So, it gives my Shea blend a backbone and stiffer braids. The stiffness only lasts for an hour  on my hair, and my hair has to be wet before I apply the Shea. The elongation comes when I first remove my scarf and the hair is freshly stretched.


ohhhh okay... well theres a huge difference in the quality of ur hair from the 2017 til now... and def some added length


----------



## Sarabellam (Nov 26, 2019)

My mom has been using shea butter and daily water to take care of her hair. I helped her color and straighten it for the holiday. It is now BSB length (possibly BSL she’s not done straightening it yet). This is the longest that she can remember it being. Queen shea showed out again!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 26, 2019)

Sarabellam said:


> My mom has been using shea butter and daily water to take care of her hair. I helped her color and straighten it for the holiday. It is now BSB length (possibly BSL she’s not done straightening it yet). This is the longest that she can remember it being. Queen shea showed out again!



Can we get some pictures, please? How long has your mom been interacting with Queen Shea?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 26, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> ohhhh okay... well theres a huge difference in the* quality of ur hair* from the 2017 til now... and def some added length



I didn't notice a difference in the quality of my hair until you mentioned it and agree with you. Something is definitely changing. Those braids are dropping longer and longer down my back. I, too, have never seen my hair this long before. My hair is starting to look more like the Shea Unicorns with the 30 to 40 inches of hair that I admired before starting this Shea butter challenge. Shea butter has truly transformed my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm trying to finish reading both the 2018 and 2019 threads before the 2020 gets started. 

I'm on page 170 of the 2018 thread. And I've just bought 5 lbs of shea butter, some p&j fragrances,  various oils and a stick blender,  I'm all set


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2019)

I went to a gathering of black women today, in Paris. There were about 30 people there. My friend did a presentation. She brought the Shea butter mix I  made for her as she likes to oil her skin and get dressed on site prior to her interaction. Of course the topic of hair came up during the breaks in the day and during side conversations. So, with her permission I brought out her butter.

Talk about being swarmed! The women loved  her butter blend.  I let them sniff it and use the butter that was on the cap of the jar. I put lemongrass as the scent. They asked me if I sold it. But I did give them the recipe. 

Lemongrass scented Shea butter mix is to black women what catnip is to cats: IRRESISTIBLE! 
And, it's good for them and their hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2019)

As 2019 winds down, I realized that I have been a Shea butter user for three (3) full years. I started in December 2016, with an official start date in January 2017. That's all of 2017, all of 2018 and now all of 2019!

Starting January 2020, this reformed Shea butter Hater, will be starting on her fourth (4th) year of using Shea butter.  My hair has literally transformed and been changed by Queen Shea.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2019)

I realize that you do need to think about and analyze how you apply and use Shea butter. You can't just buy any old Shea butter, slap it on your head and expect it to work for you. There is an art to it and you must respect Queen Shea and apply her with love of your self, to make it work.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> I'm trying to finish reading both the 2018 and 2019 threads before the 2020 gets started.
> 
> I'm on page 170 of the 2018 thread. And I've just bought 5 lbs of shea butter, some p&j fragrances,  various oils and a stick blender,  I'm all set



Queen Shea done got you, too! She got you reading 5,000 + posts, under a self-imposed time limit! Believe me, it is well worth it. Welcome aboard the Shea Train!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *You can't just buy any old Shea butter, slap it on your head and expect it to work for you. There is an art to it and you must respect Queen Shea and apply her with love of your self, to make it work.*


@Chicoro

This is so True!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 2, 2019)

Will there be a 2020 challenge? Cause I’ll be joining joining lol. Ive been off the board for about a year. (Had a baby, moved into a new place, went through some real tough postpartum anxiety, hair shedding, weight gain; life in general. Lol.) Haven’t neglected my hair though, but, Im at full BCL and in need of a trim, which I’ll be doing before the year is out. I ordered a ton of Shea Butter and a new mixer on Black Friday. Shea Butter will be added to my regimen permanently. This new length needs a regimen revamp. 
Anywho, hey ladies! Yall’s hair making me drool!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> As 2019 winds down, I realized that I have been a Shea butter user for three (3) full years. I started in December 2016, with an official start date in January 2017. That's all of 2017, all of 2018 and now all of 2019!
> 
> Starting January 2020, this reformed Shea butter Hater, will be starting on her fourth (4th) year of using Shea butter.  My hair has literally transformed and been changed by Queen Shea.



why were you a Shea butter hater?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> why were you a Shea butter hater?



I used it straight out the jar or tried to blend it in the blender. The result was a greasy, hard, dirty, fuzzy mess on my head. So, I hated it. It wasn't it until I whipped it that I realized that it could work for my hair.

THE ONLY REASON I revisited and tried to find a way to make Shea butter work is because  of  @ThatJerseyGirl observation that all long haired naturals had one thing in common: Shea butter.

So, I went to every long haired natural I personally admired and sure enough, they all had used Shea. So, I was DETERMINED to figure how to make this magical potion work for me, and I did!

Signed,
A Reformed and Former Shea butter hater


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 2, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Will there be a 2020 challenge? Cause I’ll be joining joining lol. Ive been off the board for about a year. (Had a baby, moved into a new place, went through some real tough postpartum anxiety, hair shedding, weight gain; life in general. Lol.) Haven’t neglected my hair though, but, Im at full BCL and in need of a trim, which I’ll be doing before the year is out. I ordered a ton of Shea Butter and a new mixer on Black Friday. Shea Butter will be added to my regimen permanently. This new length needs a regimen revamp.
> Anywho, hey ladies! Yall’s hair making me drool!



Congratulations on that new baby!!!!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 2, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on that new baby!!!!



Thank you


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 2, 2019)

I bought 5 lbs of unrefined Shea butter from 3cayg. It’s time to make a new batch of yummy goodness for my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 3, 2019)

spacetygrss said:


> I bought 5 lbs of unrefined Shea butter from 3cayg. It’s time to make a new batch of yummy goodness for my hair.



Make me something too, please.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 4, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Will there be a 2020 challenge? Cause I’ll be joining



Absolutely! I’ve been passed the Shea Torch, so we can keep the Shea Threads going strong. Been MIA currently with finals and all that, but I’m still here, preparing and all that lol.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 4, 2019)

For the first time in my life my hair is steadily growing half an inch a month. i;ve made every goal i;ve set for the yr hairwise which i've never been able to do. 2020 is my yr though!!! I can feel it!!!! For weight skin hair goals to be met once and for all. What a yr 2019 has been. I;ve gone through lots of ups and downs but continued to make progress regardless. I'm gonna keep my hair mostly in twists until it reaches the length i want it to be in a wash and go. i'll play in it occasionally but i;d say i;ll keep it at 90% protective styling 10% play.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm so excited my shea has finally been shipped.  O already got all my oils. Sapote oil, amla infused oil, safflower oil, apricot oil, broccoli seed oil,  horse tail

And coconut,  peaches and cream, French vanilla,  cupcake,  mint chocolate chip,  green tea, and cucumber melon from p&j trading


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> F_*or the first time in my life my hair is steadily growing half an inch a month. i;ve made every goal i;ve set for the yr hairwise which i've never been able to do*_. 2020 is my yr though!!! I can feel it!!!! For weight skin hair goals to be met once and for all. What a yr 2019 has been. I;ve gone through lots of ups and downs but continued to make progress regardless. I'm gonna keep my hair mostly in twists until it reaches the length i want it to be in a wash and go. i'll play in it occasionally but i;d say i;ll keep it at 90% protective styling 10% play.



Congratulations on your tremendous accomplishments regarding your hair! It feels SO GOOD when you achieve a goal you have set!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> I'm so excited my shea has finally been shipped.  O already got all my oils. Sapote oil, amla infused oil, safflower oil, apricot oil, broccoli seed oil,  horse tail
> 
> And coconut,  peaches and cream, French vanilla,  cupcake,  mint chocolate chip,  green tea, and cucumber melon from p&j trading



Sounds like you are ready to make up some delicious Shea butter concoctions!


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 4, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Absolutely! I’ve been passed the Shea Torch, so we can keep the Shea Threads going strong. Been MIA currently with finals and all that, but I’m still here, preparing and all that lol.


I'll be joining


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can find some genuine Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil please? I know it's expensive but I want at least an 5 oz bottle of it to mix in with a little of my shea butter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 4, 2019)

@Aggie Mountain Rose Herbs has it.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> @Aggie Mountain Rose Herbs has it.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 4, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> @Aggie Mountain Rose Herbs has it.


A gallon is over $1000.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 5, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Thank you so much.


You’re welcome. I’ve ordered from them before & didn’t hate it.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2019)

Alright, this will probably be my last hair photo posting for December. I've been trying to act disappointed because I did not reach 30 inches of length in 2019.   Talk about being ungrateful. 

I have had progress. My hair is thickening up at the current length. Before, where I had only scragglies or 2 to 10 hairs, now an entire braid is at that newer length:


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2019)

A really nice lady in Paris asked me to put the process for how I make my Shea butter blend on Instagram. It is NOT possible to use a hand mixer and hold a camera. I thought that bowl was going to spin off the counter and fly across the room.

If you are new to Shea butter mixes, have a minimum of supplies and want a simple mix, you may find this series of simply shot, short videos helpful.

Try to use old utensils and bowls to make your Shea mixes.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2019)

I would like to formally bid everyone in and looking at this Shea butter thread,* "Adieu!"* Participating in these last two Shea butter challenges in 2018 and now 2019, has been life changing for me and for my hair.* I have learned soooo much more about hair and about Queen Shea. *

You all have been the GREATEST Teachers and the most Supportive Hairleaders (like cheerleaders) I've ever experienced. Queen Shea has messed up my plumbing and  pipes in my apartment, but you can't get something for nothing, right?

Shea butter has transformed my hair and given me hair length and hair _*quality *_(called to my attention by @VictoriousBrownFlower ) that until now, was unprecedented.

I've gone from a Shea butter Hater to a Shea butter Fiend. I walk around with a greasy neck and a nutty, earthy Shea butter scent, with pride and pleasure.


My braids are caked with the butter for hours at a time.
I leave greasy fingerprints on paper files, on cupboards, on file cabinets and on other human beings.
People reach for my braids, and come away greasy. Didn't nobody tell them to be putting their hands in my hair without asking permission first.
I physically did the Shea slide by slipping in spilled, melted Shea. In the air I was eye to eye with my toes! I landed with a thud and a splash in that warm puddle of Shea.
Horses think I'm a snack and lick me and my hair and chomp my hair. 

I haven't bought Shea butter in almost 2 years and literally have 5 kilograms or 10 pounds in my possession, right now. All of it gifted to me.

I'll be flying back to the US, on a plane not due to slipping in Shea,  to see my family next week. I will be back at the beginning of January 2020. By then, I am sure you all will be in full swing with Shea butter Challenge 2020! Good luck to you all. If Queen Shea is only half as good to you as she was to me, your hair will be gifted and honored and feted by her as if you were royalty, as only a queen such as herself could do!

Cheerfully, Chicoro
Thursday, December 5th, 2019
Lyon, France
3:28 pm


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> A gallon is over $1000.


I know right? This is expensive!!! I might need to look around some more. If I find something cheaper, I'll post it here. I need it for both my skin and hair.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I would like to formally bid everyone in and looking at this Shea butter thread,* "Adieu!"* Participating in these last two Shea butter challenges in 2018 and now 2019, has been life changing for me and for my hair.* I have learned soooo much more about hair and about Queen Shea. *
> 
> You all have been the GREATEST Teachers and the most Supportive Hairleaders (like cheerleaders) I've ever experienced. Queen Shea has messed up my plumbing and  pipes in my apartment, but you can't get something for nothing, right?
> 
> ...


This is such a cute post. Thanks a million @Chicoro for all your valuable contributions to this challenge. You have helped me so much in how to keep my hair healthy, whether short or long. . Enjoy your brief hibernation. Love you sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2019)

@Chicoro
I agree with @Aggie - Enjoy Your 'BRIEF' Hibernation.

Enjoy Your time with Your Family!

Hoping to see you again in 2020.

Most of all, Congrats on your 30 Inches!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I agree with @Aggie - Enjoy Your 'BRIEF' Hibernation.
> 
> Enjoy Your time with Your Family!
> ...



I didn't get 30 inches,  but I am at 26 inches in my crown! Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *I didn't get 30 inches,  but I am at 26 inches in my crown! Thank you!*


@Chicoro 
I was totally focused on the Red 30!

Proud of your 26 inches!

Please come back after you rest up and knock those 4 additional inches out with us.


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 5, 2019)

@Chicoro you're a gem, hope you enjoy your time in the US with your family.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2019)

jamaica68 said:


> @Chicoro you're a gem, hope you enjoy your time in the US with your family.



Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I would like to formally bid everyone in and looking at this Shea butter thread,* "Adieu!"* Participating in these last two Shea butter challenges in 2018 and now 2019, has been life changing for me and for my hair.* I have learned soooo much more about hair and about Queen Shea. *
> 
> You all have been the GREATEST Teachers and the most Supportive Hairleaders (like cheerleaders) I've ever experienced. Queen Shea has messed up my plumbing and  pipes in my apartment, but you can't get something for nothing, right?
> 
> ...


Thank you for everything. Have a safe journey home to see your family. See you when you get back.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 6, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I would like to formally bid everyone in and looking at this Shea butter thread,* "Adieu!"* Participating in these last two Shea butter challenges in 2018 and now 2019, has been life changing for me and for my hair.* I have learned soooo much more about hair and about Queen Shea. *
> 
> You all have been the GREATEST Teachers and the most Supportive Hairleaders (like cheerleaders) I've ever experienced. Queen Shea has messed up my plumbing and  pipes in my apartment, but you can't get something for nothing, right?
> 
> ...




Awwww man, I just got back lol.  Safe travels!! See you soon!


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 6, 2019)

It’s been a min since I posted, but I’m still shea’d up using my homemade whip. 

I gave myself a big 3-4 inch cut to finally get rid of all the SSKs and splits I’ve collected over the years from not trimming. As a result my hair is thinner and shorter, but I feel like my hair couldn’t make positive progress otherwise.

I’m going to be protective styling in mini twists for the next year to see progress. Using shea butter to keep my twists moisturized and soft like they are now.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2019)

So lovely... @Leeda.the.Paladin posted this first.




Did you catch a glimpse of yourselves on the calendar, Shea Unicorns?


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 7, 2019)

I just randomly found 1lb of Shea Nilotica in my cabinet. LOL. So I'll have 6 lbs of Shea butter in the house when my 3CAYG order gets here. Not to mention all of the shea oil, cocoa butter, babassu butter, avocado oil, coconut oil, etc that I have in the cabinet. Good Lord.!


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Dec 7, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Alright, this will probably be my last hair photo posting for December. I've been trying to act disappointed because I did not reach 30 inches of length in 2019.   Talk about being ungrateful.
> 
> I have had progress. My hair is thickening up at the current length. Before, where I had only scragglies or 2 to 10 hairs, now an entire braid is at that newer length:
> 
> View attachment 453477



Wow... Your shrinkage is a delight. 

Uh, I hate when this happens. I was hoping that half of my hair would reach tailbone by Christmas, but it looks like only a fifth of it may. However, my hair is starting to sit evenly at hip length, which is wonderful since I may not have to cut it to the same length when I reach my long-term goal.


----------



## ajoke (Dec 7, 2019)

@Chicoro, have a wonderful time with your family and looking forward to “seeing you” in 2020!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 8, 2019)

ajoke said:


> @Chicoro, have a wonderful time with your family and looking forward to “seeing you” in 2020!



Thank you!


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 8, 2019)

I made a batch of whipped shea butter last night (about 20 oz).  I should be set for a few weeks. My youngest son was enthralled with the process and told me that it smells delicious (I used "birthday cake" this time). He also just realized that his curl spray is made from Shea butter and coconut oil. LOL.  My SIL looked and said "Wow! That looks like a professional product!" I predict that she'll want something made shortly.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 8, 2019)

Can't handle the smokiness of this Benin shea so I haven't used it on anyone in like 2 weeks. According to google, smoky shea is super fresh shea but the smell is really overwhelming. Been keeping our hair stretched to reduce knots in shea's absence for now.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Can't handle the smokiness of this Benin shea so I haven't used it on anyone in like 2 weeks. According to google, smoky shea is super fresh shea but the smell is really overwhelming. Been keeping our hair stretched to reduce knots in shea's absence for now.


Oh dear. I haven't pulled mine out to use as yet. I hope I can figure out a way to mask the scent if it's really strong. 

I might use peppermint since that seems to work with many strong scented products that I have ever used. And of course, I like and enjoy the smell of peppermint essential oil.


----------



## Virtuosa (Dec 8, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Can't handle the smokiness of this Benin shea so I haven't used it on anyone in like 2 weeks. According to google, smoky shea is super fresh shea but the smell is really overwhelming. Been keeping our hair stretched to reduce knots in shea's absence for now.



I would contact them for a replacement since it’s that strong. I will telecommute the next day if I feel a product makes my hair smell weird.


----------



## lalla (Dec 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Can't handle the smokiness of this Benin shea so I haven't used it on anyone in like 2 weeks. According to google, smoky shea is super fresh shea but the smell is really overwhelming. Been keeping our hair stretched to reduce knots in shea's absence for now.


 In my experience, fresh shea doesn't smell smoky. The smell changes as it gets older and eventually rancid. The best shea butters have a nutty scent.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2019)

I just pulled out my Benin Shea Butter and it smells fine to me. It does smell quite nutty but definitely not overwhelmingly smokey. 

I hope you didn't get a bad batch @water_n_oil. Maybe you should try returning it and see if they will at least exchange it for the shea butter that you do like.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 9, 2019)

I commented on IG but they never responded. I've seen a lot of people complaining about not getting any answers regardless of contact method which is concerning. Like you guys, I've never had smoky smelling shea before either.


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 9, 2019)

A few things I noticed while getting my whipped shea the exact consistency I need it to be. Hopefully this helps someone who doesn't have time to read through the threads or has follow up questions.

1. Aloe Vera gel makes my whipped shea super soft and creamy and helps to keep it that consistentcy.   It also gives the whipped shea a slight wet feel to it .

2. Use oils that you know your hair likes.

3. It's nice to copy someone else recipe but you'll find it's best to tweak it to your liking because everyone hair is different 

4. It is easier to spread and apply your blend if it is mixed with the right amount of oil . Until I added more oil my whipped shea was too thick for my hair . I know shea butter is not for everyone, but I sometimes wonder if  they have used a blend that was not so thick .

5. I knew my Shea was whipped perfectly when it changed in color. The ivory shea will become a very light color.  You also know you have a good oil to shea ratio if your Shea has a gleam to it from the oils .

6. Just to reiterate, I know whipped shea doesn't work for everyone. But these tips have helped me recreate a blend I hadn't made in a few years and thought I wouldn't be able to make again.  

I hope this helps because sometimes it's hard getting questions answered . Especially when it's towards the end of the challenge 

I never melt my Shea


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 9, 2019)

So my babygirl is 5 months and she has these dry spots on her legs and arms, you can't really tell by looking, only really when feeling. I whipped some raw ivory shea butter in a separate container (no other oils added) that I ordered from Cleopatra's Choice (first time ordering and using the ivory shea, I usually buy the yellow one, the OKAY brand). The first couple of days, her skin was super soft, then suddenly the dry spots started to spread and the spots on her arms got dark, cracked looking and her spots even became visible. Could she be too young for me to be using shea butter on her skin?


----------



## sunflora (Dec 9, 2019)

When adding aloe vera gel does the shea become rancid quicker?


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 9, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> So my babygirl is 5 months and she has these dry spots on her legs and arms, you can't really tell by looking, only really when feeling. I whipped some raw ivory shea butter in a separate container (no other oils added) that I ordered from Cleopatra's Choice (first time ordering and using the ivory shea, I usually buy the yellow one, the OKAY brand). The first couple of days, her skin was super soft, then suddenly the dry spots started to spread and the spots on her arms got dark, cracked looking and her spots even became visible. Could she be too young for me to be using shea butter on her skin?



Could she be allergic? That sounds like a allergic reaction to me. I never was a fan of shea butter for me, but I used it on my 6 year olds skin from 2 days old, and she's never had a reaction like that, so I don't think it would be that your baby's too young.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 9, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> Could she be allergic? That sounds like a allergic reaction to me. I never was a fan of shea butter for me, but I used it on my 6 year olds skin from 2 days old, and she's never had a reaction like that, so I don't think it would be that your baby's too young.



Possibly. I can’t think of any other reason. It’s fine on my skin as well.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 10, 2019)

I blame y’all for me buying this.  I found it at Aldi’s for $30 and couldn’t resist.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 10, 2019)

I got an immersion blender because it looked like that's what some of you were using, but it isn't working it will just make a hole in the shea but nothing moves or gets whipped or blended,  so I keep ending up using throwing it in my husband's nutibullet which he isn't happy about


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 10, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> I got an immersion blender because it looked like that's what some of you were using, but it isn't working it will just make a hole in the shea but nothing moves or gets whipped or blended,  so I keep ending up using throwing it in my husband's nutibullet which he isn't happy about



Thats what I use. A hand held immersion blender. It whips my Shea butter perfect. I actually like it better than my actual hand held blender.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 10, 2019)

I was getting terribly itchy in the evenings while in bed & didn’t realize what was causing it. Turns out my body wash had Shea in it- but I was also using Body Shop Shea butter moisturizer. Switched them both out & after 2days there were no more problems. I think that pretty much sums it up that Shea should be used in moderation on my body. Now, if only I could figure out a way to protect my scalp but continue the Shea benefits to my hair......


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 10, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I commented on IG but they never responded. I've seen a lot of people complaining about not getting any answers regardless of contact method which is concerning. Like you guys, I've never had smoky smelling shea before either.


I reached out via ig, their website, and I think email when the shea nilotica was on indefinite back order. Never got a response. That was easily over 2 months ago.

I have the shea nilotica now so I’m not worried about it but I doubt they’ll be responsive if someone is having a problem.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I reached out via ig, their website, and I think email when the shea nilotica was on indefinite back order. Never got a response. That was easily over 2 months ago.
> 
> I have the shea nilotica now so I’m not worried about it but I doubt they’ll be responsive if someone is having a problem.



I had a shipping problem and they responded pretty quickly via email. On other occasions, I asked product questions over IG and it was radio silence.  I think if it's a shipping or order issue, she gets back with you, but questions not pertaining to orders or shipping there's less likelihood of it being answered.  Best chance of receiving a reply is email in my experience.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 10, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I blame y’all for me buying this.  I found it at Aldi’s for $30 and couldn’t resist.
> View attachment 453555


Oooo that's a good price! **grabs keys and drives to Aldi**


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> *Oooo that's a good price! **grabs keys and drives to Aldi***


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 10, 2019)

My hair has been so moisturized and soft these last 2 weeks. My hair really responds to a liquid, cream, butter layering method. Crazy thing is the night I do it my hair doesn’t exactly feel good, it feels kind of crispy actually. But the next morning it’s like my hair absorbed it all and feels silky soft for days. 

I used  aloe vera gel (refrigerator stable), topped with TreLuxe Curl Supreme hydrating cream, then sealed it all with a good slather of my shea whip until slippery. Twisted it up tight and put on my silk scarf.


----------



## naturaldoll (Dec 10, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Thats what I use. A hand held immersion blender. It whips my Shea butter perfect. I actually like it better than my actual hand held blender.



How do you do it?  Mine really isn't doing much of anything


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 11, 2019)

naturaldoll said:


> How do you do it?  Mine really isn't doing much of anything



You may be putting it directly on top of the shea butter and trying to move it around like a regular blender... With this one, you’ve gotta hold it sideway and slide it through the sb (thats if you’ve melted it first) almost like you’re scooping then move it to the top and while its blending, sort of roll it around, you’ll see the whipped butter start to squeeze through the sides, you’ve gotta apply some pressure though... You will have to scoop some of the butter off the blades and off the inside part a couple times so I wear a glove bc the butter slides off the glove better. I dont know if Im explaining it correctly, but in my head it sounds right lol. I tried youtubing a video but I only found this one, but she blends her shea butter raw so she uses it a little different. (30 seconds is where she starts blending)


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 11, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Oooo that's a good price! **grabs keys and drives to Aldi**


You betta hurry before they run out!


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 11, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I reached out via ig, their website, and I think email when the shea nilotica was on indefinite back order. Never got a response. That was easily over 2 months ago.
> 
> I have the shea nilotica now so I’m not worried about it but I doubt they’ll be responsive if someone is having a problem.


Yikes, that is not a good look. I used some of it on my hands today and it smells better so crisis averted I guess. I think I'll pick up some of my favorite almond oil and mix it with that. The oil has an added fragrance so that'll make it smell nice.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 11, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> I blame y’all for me buying this.  I found it at Aldi’s for $30 and couldn’t resist.
> View attachment 453555


Oh lawd, about to tell my husband we need to go to Aldi today lmao. That's a great price.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 11, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> So my babygirl is 5 months and she has these dry spots on her legs and arms, you can't really tell by looking, only really when feeling. I whipped some raw ivory shea butter in a separate container (no other oils added) that I ordered from Cleopatra's Choice (first time ordering and using the ivory shea, I usually buy the yellow one, the OKAY brand). The first couple of days, her skin was super soft, then suddenly the dry spots started to spread and the spots on her arms got dark, cracked looking and her spots even became visible. Could she be too young for me to be using shea butter on her skin?


Has she ever been looked at for eczema?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Has she ever been looked at for eczema?



Her face broke out badly when she was about two months and I took her to the ER, they said it was baby eczema and that it will most likely go away, which it did.... Starting about a month ago  I've noticed the dry spots on her body. Since the terrible break out she had after using Shea Butter, I've been using Aveeno Baby Cream and it cleared her skin up. Her 6 month appointment is coming up soon so I'll be showing her doctor her little dry spots or telling her doc about it if it happens to go away by then.
That Aveeno Baby stuff is awesome btw.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2019)

I just found a video on how to get rid of the graininess of your shea butters and any other natural body/hair butters that you purchase and here it is:


I found this one very helpful since I have some 3CG Mango butter that beaded up on me.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Her face broke out badly when she was about two months and I took her to the ER, they said it was baby eczema and that it will most likely go away, which it did.... Starting about a month ago  I've noticed the dry spots on her body. Since the terrible break out she had after using Shea Butter, I've been using Aveeno Baby Cream and it cleared her skin up. Her 6 month appointment is coming up soon so I'll be showing her doctor her little dry spots or telling her doc about it if it happens to go away by then.
> That Aveeno Baby stuff is awesome btw.



Maybe take  a photo for your records to show the doctor.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 12, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Oh lawd, about to tell my husband we need to go to Aldi today lmao. That's a great price.


 Definitely go if you have time!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 13, 2019)

It’s official. Just got my cut. Starting over for the new year. I’m at the salon now about to get it straightened.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 13, 2019)

@caribeandiva what made you decide to cut your hair?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 13, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> @caribeandiva what made you decide to cut your hair?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 13, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 453613


Was it really that uneven or was some of your hair tucked into your shirt?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 13, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Was it really that uneven or was some of your hair tucked into your shirt?


It really was that uneven.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 13, 2019)

All done! I had a mini photo shoot


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 13, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> It really was that uneven.



I couldn’t tell from your avatar. Lovin the look and the attitude in the pics!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 14, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I couldn’t tell from your avatar. Lovin the look and the attitude in the pics!


Thank you! It’s a wig in my avatar


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! It’s a wig in my avatar View attachment 453657


What caused the breakage?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 14, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> What caused the breakage?


Using Wetline x-treme hair gel every day (drying), sleeping in my buns and stress.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Using Wetline x-treme hair gel every day (drying), sleeping in my buns and stress.


Was it this thread or another one that was talking about how Wetline was damaging their hair?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 14, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> Using Wetline x-treme hair gel every day (drying), sleeping in my buns and stress.



I used to use wetline for my wash n gos. Were you washing everyday before you added the gel or using the wetline on dry hair?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 14, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> Was it this thread or another one that was talking about how Wetline was damaging their hair?


If there’s a thread about that I’d love to read it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 14, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> I used to use wetline for my wash n gos. Were you washing everyday before you added the gel or using the wetline on dry hair?


On dry hair


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> Was it this thread or another one that was talking about how Wetline was damaging their hair?


I think it was the Wetline Gel thread itself. I was one of them that reported that the new formula was breaking off the ends of my hair. I threw them all in the trash. I was using it on wet hair. 

The old formula was perfect by the way. When they moved the carbomer ingredient further down the ingredients list was when it was no longer as effective on my hair and caused breakage.

I currently use a gel from the DR that I get on the ground right here in the Bahamas. I also have another one that I get on the ground called Happy Hair.

They are both extremely moisturizing and leaves crazy definition in my curls and it stays that way all day without ever getting hard. One is cheaper than the other, but I love them both equally.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 15, 2019)

omg, the new do is everything! @caribeandiva Wetline was terrible for me as well. Very drying and caused breakage on my ends.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> omg, the new do is everything! @caribeandiva Wetline was terrible for me as well. Very drying and caused breakage on my ends.


Thank you! I love my new do! I’m making the most out of this unfortunate situation. I mean I can’t change it. So why be miserable?

 So many of us had issues with that durn gel. I should’ve listened to my stylist when she told me to ditch it 9 months ago. Lesson learned.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 15, 2019)

@caribeandiva, great cut!



Aggie said:


> *I currently use a gel from the DR that I get on the ground right here in the Bahamas. *I also have another one that I get on the ground called Happy Hair.



Name and address please.  (eta: Of the gel, and where I can find it, that is)


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 15, 2019)

awhyley said:


> @caribeandiva, great cut!


Thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 15, 2019)

awhyley said:


> @caribeandiva, great cut!
> 
> 
> 
> Name and address please.  (eta: Of the gel, and where I can find it, that is)


Hello my fellow Bahama Mama. I will pm you the deets okay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2019)

@caribeandiva 
HOT New Look for the Holidays!

A Brand new look for the New Year!

You are Rockin' It Sis!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 15, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> HOT New Look for the Holidays!
> 
> A Brand new look for the New Year!
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## awhyley (Dec 17, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Hello my fellow Bahama Mama. I will pm you the deets okay?



That info was helpful, thanks Aggie


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 17, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> All done! I had a mini photo shoot
> View attachment 453621 View attachment 453623 View attachment 453625 View attachment 453627 View attachment 453629 View attachment 453631 View attachment 453633


It looks very nice.  Very elegant.   The length gains will now probably be quicker, more noticeable and more significant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2019)

@caribeandiva 
Looking back through your B/A Photos - The Shrinkage after your cut (and before straightening) is unbeweavable!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> All done! I had a mini photo shoot
> View attachment 453621 View attachment 453623 View attachment 453625 View attachment 453627 View attachment 453629 View attachment 453631 View attachment 453633


Whoa! 

Oh my word. How lovely is your hair @caribeandiva


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 18, 2019)

Silverstreaks said:


> It looks very nice.  Very elegant.   The length gains will now probably be quicker, more noticeable and more significant.


Thank you! What a positive way to look at it. I didn’t think of that all. Now I’m excited!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 18, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Oh my word. How lovely is your hair @caribeandiva


Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 18, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Looking back through your B/A Photos - The Shrinkage after your cut (and before straightening) is unbeweavable!


I totally didn’t think of that either! You’re right. The shrinkage is crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2019)

@caribeandiva 
Gurl Shrinkage is no joke!

Again, your Hair looks amazing & Shea-Healthy.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Gurl Shrinkage is no joke!
> 
> Again, your Hair looks amazing & Shea-Healthy.


Thank you!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 19, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 453613



any idea what could’ve caused this?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 19, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> any idea what could’ve caused this?


Using Wetline x-treme hair gel every day (drying), sleeping in my buns and stress.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 19, 2019)

What’s up my Gorgeous ladies!!!!

I apologize for just ghosting y’all for some months. I made it through another semester! Had to put my haircare on cruise control, and just keep the basics (shampoo and conditioner. Literally just that.) I was super busy with life and whatnot, but we made it sis!!

December is coming to an end, and *I’m legit excited to be hosting the 2020 Shea Growth Thread!*

I’m super thankful for @Chicoro, for giving me an opportunity to, and I’m excited to be doing this again with *All of You lovely ladies!!*

Since I have ample amounts of free time for the rest of this year, I’ll be all up and through here as per usual. You ladies are amazing as always, and I hope I can be of any and all assistance to you guys, and continue in all the Shea Unicorn Glory


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Dec 19, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> What’s up my Gorgeous ladies!!!!
> 
> I apologize for just ghosting y’all for some months. I made it through another semester! Had to put my haircare on cruise control, and just keep the basics (shampoo and conditioner. Literally just that.) I was super busy with life and whatnot, but we made it sis!!
> 
> ...



Awesome sauceeeeee!! And greatttt cause I just trimmed my hair from BCL to Hip Length and I don't think I'll be getting much far past HL without queen Shea!  And congrats on making it through the semester! That was me during my pregnancy, hair care was on cruise control lol. Co-Wash, SCURL and Doogro Oil, Poo & Con once a month. Strictly basic. Not even SB butter touched my head in a whole YEAR.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 19, 2019)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Awesome sauceeeeee!! And greatttt cause I just trimmed my hair from BCL to Hip Length and I don't think I'll be getting much far past HL without queen Shea!  And congrats on making it through the semester! That was me during my pregnancy, hair care was on cruise control lol. Co-Wash, SCURL and Doogro Oil, Poo & Con once a month. Strictly basic. Not even SB butter touched my head in a whole YEAR.



I’m glad you know the struggle sis! I kept telling myself that Queen Shea wasn’t gonna be mad at me for not putting her on my being in some way for the last 3 months or so haha!


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 19, 2019)

Going to experiment with melted shea squeezed into my hair. I used to do that when I had locs. Lately I prefer doing my twists while still in the shower so solid shea wouldn't really be ideal after.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 21, 2019)

PlanetCybertron said:


> December is coming to an end, and *I’m legit excited to be hosting the 2020 Shea Growth Thread!*
> 
> I’m super thankful for @Chicoro, for giving me an opportunity to, and I’m excited to be doing this again with *All of You lovely ladies!!*



Welcome (back) to the thread!!!  and Thanks for hosting the 2020 thread.

It's sure to be a bunch of fun, hair retention and growth.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2019)

Shea butter user:
Ebony's World


----------



## keranikki (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy Holidays to all!  I hope everyone is well.  I've been lurking here and there, but not very active.  I'm looking forward to the 2020 challenge.  While I did hit a milestone with Queen Shea earlier this year, my length has been stagnant.  It seems I've been in the thickening stage for 6 months.  I'm not complaining though, just taking stock that I haven't been consistent with my health and my Shea usage.

@Chicoro  Thank you for your knowledge, humor, insight, and encouragement in this thread.  Many blessings upon you sis!

@PlanetCybertron Thank you for taking the helm.  I can't wait to see what's in store for all of us!

Sending positive vibes and love to all!  See you in 2020!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2019)

Shea butter in her store bought products user:
@2:20
Woman from Ghana who lives in Germany.
Obaa Yaa Jones


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2019)

Zarina O
@7:20
Shea butter user


----------



## lalla (Dec 28, 2019)

Here is my end of year update. Hopefully I will be HL by this time next year 

thank you @Chicoro for reminding me of Shea butter!

happy new year everyone


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 28, 2019)

My end of year progress-right and left side views.  Should I go for fairy tail ends or blunt?  I promised myself I’d do a year-end trim, but I don’t have much damage.  Been doing a search and destroy method.  I’m conflicted.  I have until the 31st to decide for myself.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 28, 2019)

Sorry about the sideway view.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 28, 2019)

lalla said:


> Here is my end of year update. Hopefully I will be HL by this time next year
> 
> thank you @Chicoro for reminding me of Shea butter!
> 
> happy new year everyone


 
You are welcome!
Thank you for taking care of me when I was in Paris with you!


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 28, 2019)

Shea butter in my shampoo and leave in will be the only way it will be in my regiment for now on


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ve been in here since around September and have posted a few pics and have seen some growth- I _thiiiiiiink_ I made my goal of armpit length but I’m going to need a cut (not a trim) next year.  Getting my crazy split ends under control has been a bigger challenge, honestly. This week, I washed & twisted my hair up with Shea... and ordered two more jars from SheaTerra in the middle of the night because I like the scent   They came so quickly that I had to double check when I ordered!! 

I don’t know when I’ll be taking progress pictures (or when I’ll even wash my hair again, let’s be honest) as I’m due to deliver this baby in early January. So even if I’m quiet in the thread, please count me in for 2020!! 

@Chicoro thank you for sharing your wisdom with us, continuing to do so, and cheerfully leading the thread for so long!
@PlanetCybertron thank you for hosting the 2020 thread & I'm excited to see what progress all of us will make in another year with Shea!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 29, 2019)

A three year comparison.  I hope in the coming year that I will make better progress.  I might have to rethink how I wear my hair.  Maybe something a little looser; instead of keeping it in a bun, maybe wear a tucked style.  I’m trying to keep the use of bobby-pins and clips to a minimum.  So far I’ve only used a satin scrunchy to make my bun.  I think I’ll also avoid braiding the base to ease tension.  Oh, I did put henna in my hair to see how it would color my gray hair.  I kind of like it.  Didn’t do the indigo yet.  Considering.  Then I’ll probably grow it out to measure my progress.


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you Chicoro, we look forward to seeing you in the new year. 



Chicoro said:


> I would like to formally bid everyone in and looking at this Shea butter thread,* "Adieu!"* Participating in these last two Shea butter challenges in 2018 and now 2019, has been life changing for me and for my hair.* I have learned soooo much more about hair and about Queen Shea. *
> 
> You all have been the GREATEST Teachers and the most Supportive Hairleaders (like cheerleaders) I've ever experienced. Queen Shea has messed up my plumbing and  pipes in my apartment, but you can't get something for nothing, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 29, 2019)

caribeandiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair Your soulmate has arrived!  When is the wedding?


LMAO I'm just seeing this as I look for my starting pics to post my progress


----------



## Prisangela (Dec 29, 2019)

end of year progress. My goal was BSL, and I'm almost there. Im quite happy can't wait to see what the up coming year has in store *doesadance*

 


Prisangela said:


> Im down for the challenge. Ill be whipping up mixes to apply to my ends, nape and temples. Also use in DC'ing once a month. Wishing us all our goals and more in 2019!
> 
> Starting length is between SL and APL hair in the front where I'm starting to recover from two rounds of PP shedding
> 
> View attachment 440967 View attachment 440969 View attachment 440971


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 29, 2019)

I might not slather it as much on my head as I used to, but babyyy, I definitely put it on my body. I even made my boyfriend put some on him lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 30, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I might not slather it as much on my head as I used to, but babyyy, I definitely put it on my body. I even made my boyfriend put some on him lol


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 30, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> end of year progress. My goal was BSL, and I'm almost there. Im quite happy can't wait to see what the up coming year has in store *doesadance*
> View attachment 454161
> View attachment 454163


Great progress! Your hair is so thick and luscious!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2020)

Good morning and Happy New Year. May this year bring you all long and/or healthy lengths.


----------



## naturaldoll (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year everyone!!!

Is there a 2020 thread yet?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm in for 2020. Is there a thread about how y'all are using this?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2020)

This is my last year participating in this challenge so I want to say farewell and all the best to everyone moving on with it in 2020. 

My membership on the board expires in February and it is not likely that I will be renewing it this time around. I had an awesome time here and I have made many wonderful friends, so much so that you all feel like family to me.  I love you all - MUAH 

My focus moving forward will be on the Lord God Almighty and cleaning up my spiritual house. I hope the best for all of you and pray that since this is a Christian based forum, all here would seek Him diligently and intimately while He may be found. 

I will be around until my membership expires in February though. 

Love always,
Aggie


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy NewYear! I wasnt in the 2019 challenge, but, Ill def be in the 2020 one when @PlanetCybertron makes the thread!!! Im excited to start using SB in my regimen permanently! Bout to be in the kitchen whippin’ all 2020.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jan 2, 2020)

New Shea Thread thread is up and waiting for you all!!!


----------



## awhyley (Jan 2, 2020)

Aggie said:


> This is my last year participating in this challenge so I want to say farewell and all the best to everyone moving on with it in 2020.
> 
> My membership on the board expires in February and it is not likely that I will be renewing it this time around. I had an awesome time here and I have made many wonderful friends, so much so that you all feel like family to me.  I love you all - MUAH
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  I feel like we just met.  
Anyways, since we're in the same spot, we'll just have to take our discussions offline.  See you on the flip side.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2020)

awhyley said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  I feel like we just met.
> Anyways, since we're in the same spot, we'll just have to take our discussions offline.  See you on the flip side.


Aww, this is so nice. Yes we are on the same island so if need be, we can certainly meet up.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 3, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Great progress! Your hair is so thick and luscious!


thanks! Shea has been a big part of my retention this year


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 18, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I know it’s working if my hair is soft, moisturized and I retain length. The reason I’ve even stayed on my hair journey as long as I have is because of this board. YouTube came later. That’s also been why I’ve always been tweaking my hair regimen. I was like: “Ooohhh this person is raving about this product I’ve never heard of?! Let me add it to my list. Or I’m bored with my moisturizing let me try this new one to add excitement to my routine.” Now I know better. Having support is key.


Quoting my own post to remind myself to stick to what works and never deviate from it. A couple of months ago, I added oiling my scalp with the Curlyproverbz Ayurvedic growth oil and realize more than ever that my scalp cannot handle being oiled at all. It gave me a seborrheic dermatitis flare up. Thankfully no setbacks. Honestly I didn’t really believe my doctor when he diagnosed me with it back in February (I think). All I knew is I noticed that the skin around my hairline was getting much lighter. I looked it up and it’s what one of the S. Dermatitis flare ups look like. I still have my prescription so it’ll heal pretty quickly, at least from what I’ve read. I’ve learned the “stick to what works” lesson on a whole other level now. I’m posting this here hoping it helps someone

@Chicoro  I’m still learning from you. Thank you.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 22, 2020)

@caribeandiva take care of yourself. Your overall skin is really smooth. I know you have some issues with your hairline. Despite the hairline issues, the rest of your face is glowing and so smooth looking.

Question: Why did your write you are still learning from me? I am not sure I understand the reference in relation to your post. Can you clarify for me, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 22, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva take care of yourself. Your overall skin is really smooth. I know you have some issues with your hairline. Despite the hairline issues, the rest of your face is glowing and so smooth looking.
> 
> Question: Why did your write you are still learning from me? I am not sure I understand the reference in relation to your post. Can you clarify for me, please? Thanks in advance.


Thank you for the compliment. I am learning more and more why you are so adamant about not changing *a thing* about a regimen that is working for you. Keep everything exactly the same. That’s what I meant.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 22, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I am learning more and more why you are so adamant about not changing *a thing* about a regimen that is working for you. Keep everything exactly the same. That’s what I meant.



Okay, I see.  Yes, at least get to a critical goal length you want and maintain that length for about  1 year. The one year will give your hair time to be nice and thick at that goal length. You may then want to consider to change something. You have more hair to gamble with at that point. And if you mess up, you will likely have some hair remaining at that goal length to go back and re-start the regimen that was working.


----------



## Lita (Sep 23, 2020)

Winter is approaching & I just placed an order for Shea Nilotica from “ETSY” will make up some mixes & use it straight as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sarabellam (Sep 27, 2021)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had similar issues with my crown....my nape as well, but we wont get into that. I'm not sure of all you've tried so far, but here is what has helped me:
> 
> 1) Isolating the area on wash day. Not only the crown but grouping the stronger hair surrounding it in with it. It helps eases the tension and places it on the stronger hair instead of the already weakened crown.
> 
> ...


Bumped to say that this sounds the 22nd century deep conditioner ingredients but with a homemade thin conditioner (rosemary tea and xanthum gum) instead of a store bought conditioner.

I recently made a conditioner inspired by that brand plus a few other recipes that I have seen floating around. I used fine natural 4’s goats milk recipe to estimate amounts. I accidentally added too much guar gum and needed to add more liquid to thin it out made it a bit too thin but my hair still likes it so I thing that I am on

my recipe:
Goats milk powder
Fenugreek and chamomile tea
MSM (1 scoop)
Guar gum
Shea butter
Liquid oil (vanilla jojoba, melanin hair care oil)


----------

